# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  Imena za decke (5)

## vlac

I mi očekujemo dečka. U odabiru imena nemam namjeru obazirati se što drugi misle, bitno da se sviđa i mužu i meni, i da paše uz prezime.

Imena na M:
MIRAN
MIROSLAV
MARCEL
MAKSIM
MIHOVIL
MIJO
MIRKO

----------


## Anemona

Kako vam se čini *Manuel*, i mi bi nešto na *M* (za kojih 1-2 godine).   :Razz:

----------


## Anemona

Ustvari me zanima značenje i otkud dolazi?

----------


## mihic

Nama je Manuel bio prvi na listi (još nisam ni trudna, ali...)
Meni je to jako lijepo ime, ali mi je ženska inačica malo bolja

http://www.babynames.com/name/MANUEL

The meaning of the name Manuel is God Is With Us 
The origin of the name Manuel is Spanish

----------


## astral

Meni je još otprilike mjesec dana do poroda a imenu ni traga. Za curicu još bi nešto se i našlo al za dečka mi malo toga pada na pamet. 
Šta vam se čini od imena NIKI? Sva druga imena koja su mi lipa su zauzeta, nino, nikša, adriano,ivano, dino,..  :Grin:

----------


## Palonkica

Kako misliš zauzeta? :shock: Pa nije ih nitko kupio ili se pretplatio za njih!   :Laughing:  Ja mislim da ako ti se ime sviđa, što te briga ako već postoji netko tko se tako zove (ili će se tek zvati). Meni se osobno baš i ne sviđa ime Niki, ljepša su mi onda ona imena za koja si napisala da su zauzeta.   :Wink: 

Kod nas, trenutno još uvijek buduće, bake ne odustaju u namjeri da nas odgovore od imena Aron. MM se ne da i još uvijek je čvrst u odluci, a meni je već pun kufer svega pa sam čak i spremna mijenjati, ali tol'ko sam već umorna od raznoraznih imena da jednostavno... čekam.  :/  Možda nam bude lakše kad se beba rodi.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rena7

Eto, ja gubim bitku sa svojim dragim mužem Jurajem oko imena našeg bebača. Sve vodi ka tome da će biti Vid. No, ništa nije sigurno, kaže on. Ima vremena, dogovorit ćemo se.... Aha ima vremena, termin mi je... vidite u potpisu... a on šuti i tako dan za danom ide... a naša beba nema ime. Znam, za mm ima- Vid, no ja nisam baš u to sigurna....
Na kraju ću mu popustit, uf. Tko mi je kriv što nemam bolju ideju, ha ha ha???? Da se odvališ smijat! Imam ja ideju, ali ni jedna kod njega ne prolazi. Moje ideje- Leon, Tin, Sven, Jan....
Cure šta mislite?

----------


## astral

> Kako misliš zauzeta? :shock: Pa nije ih nitko kupio ili se pretplatio za njih!   Ja mislim da ako ti se ime sviđa, što te briga ako već postoji netko tko se tako zove (ili će se tek zvati). Meni se osobno baš i ne sviđa ime Niki, ljepša su mi onda ona imena za koja si napisala da su zauzeta.


mislim već su u našoj obitelji ili su prijatelji dali takva imena tek rođenoj djeci pa nebi htjela da budu ista imena.

----------


## Neroslava

*rena7*, moji prijedlozi su bili Vid, Mak, Jan, prva 2 se mužu nisu svidjela, na kraju smo se odlučili za Jan  :Smile: 

[quote="kloklo"]Da vam ispričam kako sam se nasmijala neki dan...
*Ona:* Aaaaaaaaaa, super, jel znate kaj nosite?
*Ja:* Vjerojatno dečka...
*Ona:* Aha, a kak će se zvati?
*Ja:* Juraj/quote]

Juraj :D . Nama je oboma Juraj prekrasno, al smo rekli da nećemo dat bebi to ime zato kaj znamo da ga nitko ne bi tak zvao, svi bi ga zvali Jura i cijeli život bi zapravo nosio nadimak umjesto imena. To mi je baš žao, jer inače bi možda bio Juraj.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Imam ja ideju, ali ni jedna kod njega ne prolazi. Moje ideje- Leon, Tin, Sven, Jan....
> Cure šta mislite?


Od svih navedenih meni je Vid najbolje. Od muških imena volim domaća starinska imena, nekak zvuče snažnije i muževnije.

Kod imena Juraj mi je problem deklinacija, mislim da je ispravno Jurja, Jurju, s Jurjem itd. a većina govori Juraja

----------


## cvijeta73

> rena7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam ja ideju, ali ni jedna kod njega ne prolazi. Moje ideje- Leon, Tin, Sven, Jan....
> Cure šta mislite?
> 
> 
> Od svih navedenih meni je Vid najbolje. Od muških imena volim domaća starinska imena, nekak zvuče snažnije i muževnije.
> 
> Kod imena Juraj mi je problem deklinacija, mislim da je ispravno Jurja, Jurju, s Jurjem itd. a većina govori Juraja


uključujući i mene   :Grin:  
al' ne zamaram se previše s tim. ovako mi je prirodno i gotovo. jedno vrijeme sam se trudila ispravljati se, al sam prestala. 

a djeca ga uglavnom zovu juraj, jedino kad smo u dalmaciji je jure   :Smile:

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Uh, vidim da nisam jedina koja se bori s odabirom muškog imena.
Imam dva sinčića: Andrej i Benjamin. Prvo je odabrao otac, a drugi je bio moj izbor. Oduvijek sam htjela da mi se sin zove Benjamin jer to ime znači dijete sreće  :Smile:  A eto, u srijedu sam saznala da će najvjerojatnije i ova bebica koju čekamo biti dečko i MM i ja smo se složili s imenom David. To mi je jedino palo na pamet i njemu se sviđa pa se ne želimo dalje zamarati  uzaludnim traženjem  :/

----------


## astral

[quote="Sirius Black"

Kod imena Juraj mi je problem deklinacija, mislim da je ispravno Jurja, Jurju, s Jurjem itd. a većina govori Juraja[/quote]

MM je predložio ime Jure (ipak smo u dalmaciji) i iskreno nije mi loše ime, ali moj i njegov tata se zovu tako (ne baš jure, ali skoro) pa bi eto ispalo da je ime njima u čast šta sam uvijek govorila da nikad nebi napravila ( i moj tata mi je rekao da ne dajem ime u nikoga nego da izaberem neko koje mi se sviđa i koje se slaže s prezimenom).  Iskreno, šta vi mislite o imenu?

----------


## štrigica

> MM je predložio ime Jure .....
> (Iskreno, šta vi mislite o imenu?



Jure ima sve predispozicije da meni bude predobro ime - kratko, jasno, povezuje se s hrabrošću i ima u sebi zvučno slovo R... 

ALI postoji i ono jadno bilo vino koje se zove Jure i meni je to prva asocijacija kad čujem to ime   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:  


stvarno kako čovika asocijacije mogu izludit...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## †vanesax

Mene najviše izlude asocijacije na neke ljude. Na primer, sviđa mi se neko ime jako i onda se setim neke osobe koja nosi to isto ime. Ako mi je ta osoba nekako bezveze i ne dopada mi se iz nekog razloga, onda poludim, jer mi se i ime zgrozi.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## astral

I ja imam isti problem. Npr. predivno mi je ime Andi ali me podsjeća na jednu osobu i nema šanse da bebi dam to ime i da ga taako zovem cili život.  :/ 
 Ali mislim da smo našli jedno koje nam se sviđa, Antonio  :Heart:  , baš mi je slatko!! A možda bude i curica! :D 
 :?

----------


## †vanesax

Pa onda, ako je curka, Antonia   :Grin:

----------


## astral

ma mislila sam Mia, ali može i Antonia  :Heart:

----------


## Shireen

Ah, evo još jedne koja ima ove slatke brige!

Naime, ja imam nekoliko ideja, ali MM-u se niti jedna baš ne sviđa, a kad njega pitam, onda se njemu sviđa samo jedno DARIO, koje se meni baš ne sviđa, zapravo - vežem to ime za jednu osobu.

Ali meni se jaaaaako u zadnje vrijeme vrte po glavi 2 imena - *Borjan i Arsen*.

Šta vi mislite o njima (mislim - imenima)?

----------


## astral

Kako je to užasno kad vežeš ime za neku osobu! Može bit neznam kako lipo al ako te podsjeća na nekog, uzalud je sve!  :Sad:  

Meni osobno je lipše Arsen  :Kiss:

----------


## manal

meni se svidja Aron   :Smile:  
Roman tak i tak   :Heart:  
Neven mi je bilo jedno na listi   :Smile:  
o Borjanu sam isto razmisljala, tako se zvala moja simpatija iz osnovne 
 :Grin:   lijepo je

----------


## †vanesax

Sva tri gornja su meni divna i na listi su mi  još pre nego što sam bila T  :Grin:  
O imenu Borjan nikad nisam razmišljala, ali je lepo, domaće, a neobično!

----------


## †vanesax

Što se tiče Arsena, meni se to ime ne dopada jer:
1. podseća na Arsena Dedića (kod nas to ime nije tako često kao u Hr). Nemam ništa protiv njega, na protiv, veoma ga cenim, ali ne volim kad ime vezujem za neku određenu osobu, pogotovo ako je to neko sa estrade.
2. Ime mi je suviše ozbiljno 
3. asocira na arsenik (i stare čipke)  8)

----------


## Palonkica

Meni se baš i ne sviđa ime Dario  :/ , bez nekog posebnog razloga. Ime Borjan mi je moram priznati strano tj. nisam ga nikad čula. To i nije nužno loše samo zahtijeva malo privikavanja.   :Smile:   Arsen mi je lijepo. I mene asocira na Arsena Dedića, ali po mom mišljenju to je dobra asocijacija.   :Smile:

----------


## Shireen

Borjan je meni draže ime od Arsena, tako nam se zove jedan dragi prijatelj, i također nismo čuli da se još netko tako zove. I jako nam lijepo paše uz prezime.
Arsen mi je drugi na listi, ne znam zbog čega to ime - jednostavno mi se sviđa.
Kako je krenulo, bit će još puuuuuno predomišljanja jer se MM-u zapravo ne sviđa niti jedno, ali zato niti on nema ideju osim Daria koje se meni pak ne sviđa.
Imam još nekoliko prijedloga: Bruno, Dorian, Darian, Mateo

----------


## astral

Moram priznati da prvi put čujem za ime Borjan, pa i nije mi nešto.
 Ali ne brini smislit češ nešto već. I ja sam mislila da nećemo nać ime pa eto uspili smo se dogovorit.  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

Slušam sportske vijesti u autu prošli petak i spiker završava s: "to su bile novosti iz sporta, za vas pripremio Kajin Knok."

Mislim si,... Kajin?! Vidi kako zgodno ime (ne dovodeći ga uopće u vezu s onim Kajinom iz Biblije, mnogima poznat iz vica o Kajinu i Abelu, to mi je došlo tek poslije  :Grin:  ) Kajin, Kain... i razmišljam si čime da si ga asociram da ne zaboravim, ono Kaja, Kajin...
Lijepo, jel i vama?  :Smile:

----------


## štrigica

> Slušam sportske vijesti u autu prošli petak i spiker završava s: "to su bile novosti iz sporta, za vas pripremio Kajin Knok."



OT
nemam reakciju na ime - nego probaj izgovorit kajinknok tri puta...  :shock: 

koji vic?

----------


## AdioMare

Šta će čovjek što se preziva Knok, nije ime krivo.  :Grin:

----------


## Linda

Vidiš, meni se uvijek činilo da čujem Katjan Knok  :/

----------


## štrigica

koji vic o kajinu i abelu?

----------


## Linda

Bogme sam u pravu, Katjan je.   :Grin:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7clpVXhQOhY

----------


## AdioMare

> Vidiš, meni se uvijek činilo da čujem Katjan Knok  :/


Jes, jes, jes!!!
KATJAN  :Heart:  

Kriva asocijacija, nije na Kaju već na Katju. Katjan, Katjan, jaaaako lijepo.
Zaboravite na Kajina. On je ubio Abela, Štrigice, zato jer je pričao stare viceve. Nije vrijedan spomena.  :Mad:   :Laughing: 

KATJAN  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Čovječe, još sam uguglala prije da vidim jesam li dobro upamtila i sve mi izbacuje posebno Kajin, posebno Knok...  :Laughing:

----------


## Palonkica

I ja imam Brunu na listi, ali MM se čvrsto drži Arona. Dorian mi je isto lijepo ime. Je li se desilo nekome da je odabrao ime, a kad se beba rodila skužio da joj to ime ne paše i odabrao drugo?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## astral

hmm...Katjan je baš lipo ime ali mi nekako žvuči ženskasto... :? vama?

----------


## †vanesax

Možda Katjan jeste malo ženskasto, ali to je zbog Katje i zato jer je "mekano". Zapravo mi je jako zanimljivo, nesvakidašnje i mogla bih uz neke uslove i reći da mi je ime lepo.

----------


## †vanesax

Evo primera (ali samo da se ogradim da ni jedno od pomenutih imena nema veze sa mojim odabirom niti imam bilo kakvu emociju vezanu uz imena koja pišem ovde)
Koliko vam ime Robert zvuči "tvrđe" i muževnije od imena Katjan?
Borjan od Katjan? (iako su slična)
Aron od Matej?
Arsen od Antonio?

Evo jedan nebulozan ali dobar primer
Nalazite se u prodavnici nameštaja. Treba vam udoban i mekan ležaj.
U ponudi imate dva. Jedan se zove TARATOK a drugi LAMOLAJ.
1. Koji od ta dva birate za sebe, a da ispunjava ono što vam treba?
2. Koji oblik od ponuđena dva vezujete za koje od navedena dva imena gore?
a) /\/\__/\/\_/\_ (ovo je oštra, izlomljena linija)
b) COCOCOSOCSOC (ovo je trebalo da bude zaobljena kriva linija)

Ne može ovde lepo to da se ilustruje, ali shvatili ste me...

----------


## AdioMare

> hmm...Katjan je baš lipo ime ali mi nekako žvuči ženskasto... :? vama?


Pa ne bih rekla ženskasto (možda nekom je) već nježno, Jan se kod nas uvriježilo, a ovo Kat ispred... mogu zamisliti zgodnog mačka od trideset i kusur, imena Katjan, nemam s tim problema.  :Grin:

----------


## astral

> mogu zamisliti zgodnog mačka od trideset i kusur, imena Katjan, nemam s tim problema.


pa kad tako gledaš, ima nešto u tome...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## †vanesax

> astral prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hmm...Katjan je baš lipo ime ali mi nekako žvuči ženskasto... :? vama?
> 
> 
> Pa ne bih rekla ženskasto (možda nekom je) već nježno, Jan se kod nas uvriježilo, a ovo Kat ispred... mogu zamisliti zgodnog mačka od trideset i kusur, imena Katjan, nemam s tim problema.


Apsolutno!   :Grin:

----------


## diči

Moja dilema je Borna ili Petar iako mislim da će potonji pobijediti! Curica nam je Petra pa bi to baš bilo fora. Petra i Petar! A i ime Petar mi se oduvijek sviđalo!   :Heart:

----------


## **Felicity**

za decka mi se jako svidaju imena Goran, Matko i Mike.

Ako bude bio decko milsim bas da ce bit mali Mike. 
Imamo talijansko prezime pa se sa Goranom i Matkom bas ne slaze... ali sa imenom Mike je super!!!... pravi mali mafijas!   :Laughing:

----------


## znatizeljna

mi se odlučili za Vanja. Meni je mrak i Pavo, ali MM nije htio ni čuti.   :Rolling Eyes:  

*vanesax* Taratok uz a.

----------


## we&baby

> Mene najviše izlude asocijacije na neke ljude. Na primer, sviđa mi se neko ime jako i onda se setim neke osobe koja nosi to isto ime. Ako mi je ta osoba nekako bezveze i ne dopada mi se iz nekog razloga, onda poludim, jer mi se i ime zgrozi.


ma bas to...  :Laughing:  , nikako se otkacit toga....mm  nesto predlozi, pa ja u smijeh, ma znas isao je jedan u razred, bas je bio bla, bla...pa ja bacim prijedlog a mm ce , ma daaaj, te su sve bile debele   :Rolling Eyes:  ..i tak se samo kikerimo prijelozima ovog drugog....

i nase detesce jos nema imena!!! aaaa! termin mi je za 2 tj...  :Raspa:

----------


## †vanesax

> *vanesax* Taratok uz a.


Odgovor je tačan! Dobijate tri bambija...  :Grin:

----------


## rena7

Izvješataj- gubim bitku sa mm. Sve bliže smo konačnoj odluci, VID!

----------


## Shireen

Evo, ja sam sva sretna jer sam sa MM sinoć razgovarala i nekako mu se sve više sviđa ime Borjan. A čini mi se i našem malom frajeru jer gotovo svaki put kada bi spomenula to ime, on bi se javio.
No, imam jedno pitanje - pokušala sam naći značenje i podrijetlo tog imena, ali baš nisam imala uspjeha.
Zna li neka od vas nešto više o imenu Borjan, ili bar gdje bih to mogla pronaći?

----------


## Shireen

Evo, ja sam bila uporna i našla sam odgovor na vlastito pitanje. 
Zapravo, više je njih, ali ću citirati jedan, a za drugi ću staviti link, ukoliko je i neka od vas također zainteresirana za ovo ime.

Dakle: 
*
Borjan*
_Veoma staro staroslovensko ime. Obicno se davalo dugo ocekivanom, veoma zeljenom sinu. Ima dva znacenja.
Prvo znacenje je ratnik, borac, neko ko se bori. 
Drugo znacenje potice od mnozine za drvo bor, borje. Borjan je ljubitelj borova, zastitnik prirode, suma_

i link: http://www.index.hr/forum/default.as...207&sp=1994088 - tražiti pod ime *Boris* na 71. i 72. stranici.

Pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## geberita

neznam zbog čega se radi tolika fama ime je ime moj sin se zove Matej i od prvog trenutka mi se to svidjelo i tako sam ga nazvala.Čemu rasprave sa bilo kim  mi nosimo to djetešce devat mj. i imamo mu ime dati kako hočemo.To je moje mišljenje.

----------


## rena7

> Čemu rasprave sa bilo kim  mi nosimo to djetešce devat mj. i imamo mu ime dati kako hočemo.To je moje mišljenje.


Misliš na rasprave između nas forumašica? Ili na rasprave između nas koje nosimo 9 mjeseci i "naših muških polovica"?


Ja ne mislim da se sa forumašicama raspravljam. Samo se konzultiram, kupim savjete iskusnijih, čitam, mislim.... i prihvaćam tuđa mišljenja ili ako mi se ne sviđaju- jednostavno zaobiđem, no nikako se ne raspravljam.

Ako misliš na to da sama dajem djetetu ime, bez razgovora sa mm, jer nosim ga 9 mj.- nemam ti što reći, jer eto ne želim potegnuti *raspravu.* 

Sve ovisi o "uređenju" braka. MM i ja se o večini stvari razgovaramo, konzultiramo, pa tako i o izboru djetetovog imena. Ne pitam ga da li da kupim kilu ili dvije soli, jer mislim da nije važno, ali o važnim stvarima se dogovoramo. Sve dok se dogovaramo i razgovaramo, ja sam zadovoljna, a kad prestanemo- ne znam, mislim da ću biti tužna. Tamo gdje nema komunikacije.... bla bla bla.... eto, to je moje mišljenje.

----------


## Linda

mm i ja se ovaj put skroz razilazimo, sve me strah kako ćemo se uopće uspjeti dogovoriti...  :/  Za curku smo se složili (donekle), ali za dečka sam zapela za Renea, a on ne bi. Srećom, dugih sedam mjeseci je pred nama, pa će valjda vrijeme riješiti stvar, nadam se.

----------


## krumpiric

pitaj Megi  :Grin:  
meni je oduševljeno pričala na rasprodaji da želi samo bracu, možda mu je smislila ime  :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Megica je za Renea i svima priča da će se tako zvati.  :Heart:

----------


## †vanesax

> pitaj Megi  
> meni je oduševljeno pričala na rasprodaji da želi samo bracu, možda mu je smislila ime


Jest. Treba da pitaš svoje princeze. Deca vrlo često intuitivno predlože nešto super i nešto sa čim i ti i TM možete da se složite. Verujem da će  u tvom slučaju to biti tako   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Linda, jel TM za Stjepana?  :Smile:

----------


## Linda

Vidiš, skroz smo na to zaboravili, ne mogu vjerovati da ti pamtiš...  8) 
Da, Stjepan je bila verzija u prve dvije trudnoće i to na njegovu inicijativu (a tad sam bila spremna i popustiti), ali sad ga više ne spominje... čudno kako ovaj put baš i nisam spremna na neke kompromise, nadam se da ćemo skupa doći do zajedničkog rješenja, nema šanse da JA popustim. Ajme, što sedam godina braka učini od mile ženice kao što bijah nekoć  :Grin:  Molim Boga da ON predloži nešto što će mi biti uz bok Reneu (kao što je za curicu, Neva   :Heart:   ).

----------


## AdioMare

Kao što i sama kažeš, imate se vremena usuglasiti do travnja. Za koje god da se odlučite, vjerujem da će vam obojma biti po volji.
Meni je Rene baš dobar izbor, ne samo kao ime, već i uz cure, a i tata ima vremena da mu sjedne.  :Grin:  
Pjevuši mu na uho, svaki dan... nema šanse da ostane imun.  :Wink:

----------


## summer

Ja cu samo  :D Lindi jer mi je ovo prvi glas.

Trebali bi naci neko ime sa d, l, n da bude u skladu s curama   :Grin:

----------


## Shireen

*Summer*, evo par ideja: 

Darko, Damir, Dražen, Davor, Dani(j)el, Danko, Dane, 

Livio, Leo(n), ...

Nevio, Nenad, Narcis, Neven, Nikša, Nikica, ...

 :Kiss:

----------


## Anemona

Meni je Rene lijepo, mada pokušavam izbjegavati imena koja su i muška i ženska kao i npr. Vanja.
*Linda*, čestitam na još jednoj bebici.  :D To je prekrasna vijest.

----------

DAVID   :Heart: 
ADONIS    :Heart:

----------


## summer

> *Summer*, evo par ideja: 
> 
> Darko, Damir, Dražen, Davor, Dani(j)el, Danko, Dane, 
> 
> Livio, Leo(n), ...
> 
> Nevio, Nenad, Narcis, Neven, Nikša, Nikica, ...


Hvala na prijedlozima, ali ja (jos) nisam trudna   :Grin:  
Prijedlog/sala je bio za Lindu jer joj se cure zovu Linda i Magdalena, pa mi se to l,n,d cuje u tim imenima... Vidis, Daniel!  :Smile:

----------


## Shireen

*Summer*, moj propust  :Embarassed:  , ali želim ti da što prije budeš

A ja sam toliko sretna što sam se konačno "našla" s MM oko imena za našeg frajerčića - *Borjan*. Nevjerojatno koliko mi se to ime sviđa, a što ga više izgovaram, to mi je bolje i bolje.

----------


## Frida

Ja sam u rezervi imala Tadej i Danilo ali M nije htio ni čuti, on se složio sa izborom svoje mezimice  :Wink:

----------


## crazy-daisy

ja imam spremno muško ime,a da još nitko nije potvrdio da je bebek muški  :Laughing:  . nekako sam cijelo vrijeme uvjerena da je dečec pa ću bit u grdim problemima ak ispadne da je curetak   :Smile:  . ugl., dečec bu se zval Matija i čak sam razmišljala da bude isto ak bude curka na kraju. jedno vrijeme sam čak opasno pucala na ime Noa,ali nekako me Matija osvojilo. još u kombinaciji s prezimenom...nekako mi fora zvuči  :Smile:  . a inače sam definitivni ljubitelj unisex imena. za dečke mi zvuče nekako meko i milo(mm je oduševljen mojim shvaćanjem  :Laughing:  ),a za curke mi djeluju nekako hrabro i snažno.

----------


## geberita

Mislim da neko nije razumio moje rasprave.O forumašicama i forumu sve najbolje ,jer stvar no se može saznati puno.Što se tiće muževa oni uvijek imaju neke prigovore ,zato izabereš par imena što ti što muž i iznesete ih pa valjda od tih imena ima neko koje vam se sviđa .Ipak to dijetecijeli život nosi to ime.Meni se jako svidjelo ime LUKA ,ali nisam ga tako mogla nazvati jer MM ima takav nadimak .Stoga moje drage forumašice neke stvari treba dobro pročitati ,a onda komentirati.Što višelijepih imena to je teži izbor.Znam iz osobnog iskustva sa ženskim imenima.

----------


## Lucas

još kao curetku mi se svidjelo ime LUCAS (iz one serije Seaquest) tako da oko toga nije bilo rasprave kad sam saznala da sam trudna. a i mm-u se sviđa. oko ženskog imena se nismo nikak mogli složiti a pošto je potvrđeno da čekamo dečka, imamo vremena do druge trudnoće smišljati imena!

----------


## krumpiric

ja ne volim imena kojima se glas-slovo ne podudara, tj nisu fon.hrvatska. Eto  :Embarassed:  

Lijepa su mi sva, obična i neobična, ako se izgovaraju po naški :Smile: 

iliti DAvid mi je lijepo, Liam mi je lijepo...al Dejvid i Lijam ne.

----------


## Sirius Black

> ja ne volim imena kojima se glas-slovo ne podudara, tj nisu fon.hrvatska. Eto  
> 
> Lijepa su mi sva, obična i neobična, ako se izgovaraju po naški
> 
> iliti DAvid mi je lijepo, Liam mi je lijepo...al Dejvid i Lijam ne.


Ja isto tak. Neka imena su mi lijepa kad ih vidim napisana, ali kad izgovorim naglas grozno zvuče

----------


## SnješkaM

A kako vam se sviđa ime Lucian? Mi cemo tako nazvati naseg sineka...  :Heart:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Evo mojih favorita:
*-Robert
-Luka
-Igor 
-Mario*

----------


## krumpiric

> A kako vam se sviđa ime Lucian? Mi cemo tako nazvati naseg sineka...


Zašto ne Lucijan (ono ko Vranjanin), po naški?  :Grin:   Moram ja.
Inače, predivno, ofkors.

----------


## Shireen

> A kako vam se sviđa ime Lucian? Mi cemo tako nazvati naseg sineka...


U mojoj obitelji imamo Luciana (čitaj Lučano), i Lucian mi je isto lijepo, iako moram priznati da do sada nisam primjećivala tu verziju imena, najvjerojatnije zbog naše talijanske inačice.

----------


## rebeca

Ja mislim da naša beba dugo neće imati ime. Kako mi se čini teško će to ići, jer nam se ne sviđaju ista imena. MM ne želi strana i neobična imana, veše je za domaća i jednostavna. NIsam niti ja za strana imena, ali volim malo neobičajnija. Znači ne ona standarda, kao: mate, ante, sipe. Moja imena su: FRAN, LUKO, SVEN,TIO,VID,JONA,NOA,LORENO. A MM kad čije pođe se smijat do suza, ne može vjerovati od kuda mi ta imena. I svakome imenu nađe neki nadimak smiješni, pa i mene zbuni, ni ja više nisam sigurna koje ime želim. Tako da mene živo zaninima kako će se naša beba na kraju zvati, mislim da će biti i komično i gusto u samom iuboru  :Laughing:

----------


## Maya_78

a kako vam se sviđa ime Mika? baš Mika ne Miko i sl.
da li znate nekog s tim imenom?

----------


## emily

znamo Miku  :Smile:

----------


## zrinska

Kod mene problemčić što svako ime poistovjećujem sa svojim učenicima...Tako da mi se izbor jako smanjio...

Moji favoriti: Simon, Lukas, Vito, Lovro i Janko.  :Smile:   Muž ima želju za Bartolom i Martinom... :? 

I još jedno pitanjce...interesira me vaše mišljenje....da li je odobro da ime i prezime imaju isto početno slovo?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kloklo

Zašto ne bi bilo dobro? To zna zvučati jako melodično   :Smile:

----------


## sweetmint

> A kako vam se sviđa ime Lucian? Mi cemo tako nazvati naseg sineka...


Ajoj, prelijepo ime. Mi imamo Lucijanu   :Heart:  
Dugo smo se nećkali hoćemo li staviti "j" u ime, ali nismo htjeli komplicirati...

----------


## sweetmint

> kako vam se sviđa ime Mika?


Meni je bas simpaticno, ali to sve ovisi kojim se naglaskom izgovara.

----------


## Lutonjica

> a kako vam se sviđa ime Mika? baš Mika ne Miko i sl.
> da li znate nekog s tim imenom?


znamo
jako lijepo ime

----------


## kristina_zg

meni osobno najljepša muška imena su: Jakov, Pavao, Filip, Matej, Ivan.

----------


## kristina_zg

meni osobno najljepša muška imena su: Jakov, Pavao, Filip, Matej, Ivan.

----------


## lillifee

ADRIAN DUJAM - i veliki imaju dva imena, pa sta ne bi i ovaj. adrian je bio moj tata koji je nazalost preminuo 2 mjeseca prije nego se adrian rodio  :Crying or Very sad:  . jedna od zadnjih stvari koje me pitao bilo je to, da li znam sto nosim. slijedeci dan bili smo na UVZ i rekli mu da ce bit adrian.
mm (polu dalmatinac) pozelio je nesto dalmatinsko i nakon sat vremena zestoke rasprave u maticnom uredu, maticarka je predlozila duju, sa cim se ja nikako nisam mogla slozit.....ipak svi su ga poceli tako zvat, a moj dragi muz  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , ga je cak tako i predstavljao. uglavnom, posizila sam, ispalila i svih instruirala da on nije nikakav duje. 
jednostavno, ime je dobio po nekome tko je meni bio puno toga u zivotu pa mi je stalo da ga se tako i zove.

...meni je ludilo ime TRISTAN!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xanax

Danin.
To nam se ime svidjaaaaaa.
Vec smo sve obavijestili da im ne pada na pamet dati to ime   :Laughing:

----------


## mrkvica05

Naš sinko je dobioi ime u bolnici. Ja sam ovaj put birala ime (da izbjegnemo bilo kakve rasprave/svađe, moj dragi Muž mi je velikodušno prepustio izbor). Prije poroda padala su mi na pamet razna imena (Niko, Vito, Roko, Ivan...), ali kad sam ga vidjela to nije bilo to. Jednostavno mu nisu pasala ta imena. I u trenutku prosvjetljenja (ili raznih lijekova  :Grin:  ) rodilo se ime JOŠKO. KOme pasalo, kome ne pasalo, ime je njegovo!  :Smile:

----------


## DaLaNe

Mi se nikako ne možemo dogovoriti oko imena,a dan D sve bliže i bliže.Ja drukam za Ivora :D ,sin za Roka :/ ,a MM za Duju  :shock: .Još mi je Roko i ok,ali Duje....kaj ja znam..nikak da mi legne

----------


## Palonkica

Ime Tristan mi je lijepo zbog Tristana i Izolde te zbog Legende o jeseni, ali kod MM nije prošlo pa sam brzo odustala.

Eto, mišek se na kraju zove Robert (od milja Robi   :Heart:  )... najviše zbog Roberta Redforda i Roberta De Nira, ali i zbog Roberta Kubice (vozača Formule 1 koju MM obožava). Onda malo i zbog Roberta Prosinečkog i Roberta Kovača pa zbog Roberta Knjaza...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:

----------


## Maya_78

Kako vam se sviđa Sven?

----------


## pirica

> Eto, mišek se na kraju zove Robert (od milja Robi   )... zbog Roberta Kubice (vozača Formule 1 koju MM obožava).


onda bi se moj budući sin   :Grin:  trebao zvat Kimi (ja volim Kimia   :Grin:  )   :Laughing:

----------


## †vanesax

> Palonkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eto, mišek se na kraju zove Robert (od milja Robi   )... zbog Roberta Kubice (vozača Formule 1 koju MM obožava).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onda bi se moj budući sin   trebao zvat Kimi (ja volim Kimia   )


Pa to ti je baš super ime   :Grin:

----------


## Iva30

Mi smo jučer saznali da čekamo dečka i bit će Jan. Konačni dogovor.   :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

prije 7 godina, TIN je bilo čista egzotika, a sad se svaki treći tako zove.
JOŠKO je ime dobio po mom pokojnom stricu i tu uopće nije bilo mjesta pregovorima, a ja se zgrozim kad mog dalmatinca neko u zagrebu zazove JOŽA. inače si svi briju da je on josip, a nije.

Inače, krsno imaju po dva imena- TIN PETAR i JOŠKO MATEJ.

ako budemo imali još djece, dčko će biti SLAVEN ili MISLAV, a cura LARA ili LOREA

----------


## gaggy

> Palonkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eto, mišek se na kraju zove Robert (od milja Robi   )... zbog Roberta Kubice (vozača Formule 1 koju MM obožava).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onda bi se moj budući sin   trebao zvat Kimi (ja volim Kimia   )


 Moj če se (jednog dana ako bude) zvati sigurno Kimi jer mi je muž lud za njim, a ja navijam za Kubicu.....ali ipak ću njemu prepustiti muško ime da bira s time da se Kimi još zove i Matias tako da ćemo vidjeti što će biti...  :Grin:

----------


## tonili

Ako naš bebek bude sin, zvat će se Noa. To je ime oko kojeg smo se MM i ja odmah složili. Sviđa mi se i Jakov, Luka i Vid....tko zna, možda promijenimo odluku.... Stalno se pitam kaj ak odaberemo ime i onda kad se beba rodi uopće ne izgleda ko Jakov ili Noa?!  :Razz:

----------


## Palonkica

*gaggy*, vidiš malo ljudi zna da se Kimi još zove i Matias (uključujući i mene   :Grin:  , MM je tu ipak veći znalac   :Wink:  ). A Matias je kod nas relativno rijetko ime (ja npr. poznajem tek jednog Matiasa) pa ako vam to igra kakvu ulogu...   :Smile: 

*babyboys*, kak to da ti sinovi imaju dva imena krsno? Zar je to neko pravilo da se prilikom krštenja mora odabrat još jedno ime?  :?

----------


## Lutonjica

Meni se Kimi jako sviđa, ali mi je to bila opcija za curu   :Grin:

----------


## ivana s

Meni je Jakov baš lijepo ime, dugo mi se nije sviđalo niti jedno muško ime a u zadnje vrijeme mi je baš ovo nekako sjelo. 
Matijas mi je isto ok, neobično a Kimi mi je više kao nadimak, bilo muško ili žensko, slatko u svakom slučaju   :Smile:

----------


## kik@

Nas sin ce se zvati Luka,kao sto se i vidi iz potpisa,
al moram reci da mi je prekrasno ime Matijas i Marcel!

----------


## gaggy

Ja sam čula da ako daješ neko strano ime djetetu kod krštenja se još upisuje kao neko našo ime...nisam sigurna dali je tako.. :?  pa ako netko slučajno zna neka nam reće da se ne iznenadimo, da na vrijeme smislimo i to drugo ime.....

----------


## kik@

ja sam to isto cula ali da dajes jos jedno krsno ime samo ako zelis a ne i da moras.To ime se koristi samo u krsnom listu ali se vise ne koristi dakle nije upisano i u dokumente..

----------


## dorotea24

Molim vas hitno mi je, a zaista nemam vremena tražiti, što znači ime DORIAN?

----------


## babyboys

> babyboys[/b], kak to da ti sinovi imaju dva imena krsno? Zar je to neko pravilo da se prilikom krštenja mora odabrat još jedno ime?  :?


ma nije običaj.
kad se tin rodio, nismo se mogli dogovoriti za ime, pa smo našli u kalendaru da je taj dan bio sv. Augustin, što smo skratili da bude modernije.
onda su se neki bunili da zašto nije po pokojnom dedi jer je petar lijepo ime... da smirim duhove, krstili smo ga tin petar.
A pošto joško nije katoličko ime, a nije dolazilo u obzir da bude josip, izabrali smo ono koje nam se taj tren najviše svidjelo, pa je on joško matej.

----------


## †vanesax

*dorotea* mislim da Dorian znači dar, od grčkog Dora...

*palonkica* moja devojčica ima ime kojeg nema u crkvenom kalendaru, pa je svštenik tražio da se odlučimo za neko ime koje će joj biti upisano u crkvene knjige. 
Tako ona ima 2 imena, ali joj je samo jedno službeno.

----------


## krumpiric

niste trebali, bb, Joško je Josip zapravo, tako da ti svećenik automatski prihvaća te izvedenice...(mm je Joško)

----------


## babyboys

a znam ja to ali, svećenik je bio neki mladi, nadobudni, pa kad je pitao šta fali imenu josip, ipak smo mi u zg, a ne u st, bilo bi dobro da ima crkveno ime...
a još ova zagrebačka strana familije koji ga zovu jožek  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

uglavnom, ljudi kojima ne kažemo, ni ne znaju da imaju po dva imena...

----------


## gaggy

najviše me mrzi to kada se drugi petljaju u izbor imena moga djeteta i kada dijete ima jedno ime a oni ga prekrštavaju u neko drugo kao što *babyboys*kaže od Joška u Jožu......  :Evil or Very Mad:   Joško je jedno ime a Joža drugo ..........to me stvarno   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   isto što sam ja svojoj baki rekla ako budem imala curicu da bi joj voljela dati ime Antea a ona odmah stara baba da kakva antena, da zašto nebi bilo Barbara po njoj, ja sam poludila.......i od tada više imena ne spominjem pred njom jer smo se posvadile do besvjesti.....

----------


## babyboys

moja baka je tina u početku zvala timi i bilo joj je neugodno reć kako se mali zove jer je to neko "ludo, moderno ime, a ima toliko lijepih starih imena, jadno dite..."

za joška nitko, pa ni mm nije ništa rekao jer su svi znali zašto mu dajem(o) takvo ime.
ja sam ludila jer je to dalmatinsko ime, a i mali je napol dalmatinac, a onda mi neki nadobudni dijete pretvore u zagorca (makar ja nemam ništa protiv zagoraca)...

----------


## Peterlin

Mi smo djeci birali imena iz kalendara...

Ja sam htjela da se mladji zove Marcel, ali je stariji tada jedva imao godinu dana i bilo me frka da ce mu iskriviti ime u neku grozotu. I tako - dobio je ime Emil. Stariji je Leon. Dobro smo pazili da budu kratka imena, bez kuka i kvaka (prepoznatljiva u vecini jezika kao muska imena) i to je to! 

A kaj se krstenja tice, stariji je i krsten samo Leon, a mladji ima dva krsna imena, svoje i kumovo+djedovo - Antun. Taj imendan slavimo jer je mladi gospodin tako sam odabrao!   :Wink:  

Da sam rodila i treceg, bili bi na sto muka s odabirom imena, vjerojatno bi ovdje trazila pomoc...

----------


## bebomanka

*dorotea**DORIAN* je i moj favorit a dosad sam samo citala o tom imenu da je izmisljeno za lik Dorian Grey-a koji je tumacio perfektnog muskarca (po izgledu i ophodjenju) pa je po tom liku uzeto to ime i u medicini (estetskoj kirurgiji)  za simptom Dorian Grey-a sto znaci da se upisuje osobama koje izgube kontrolu u zelji za perfekcijom izgleda..
Ime nije katolicko pa i mi planiramo pri krstenju dodati krsno ime..

----------


## dorotea24

Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Iva M.

Kako vam se sviđa ime Grgur?
Pretpostavljam da će ga zvati Grga, ali meni je i to slatko...

Ja sam inače htijela Jakov, ali MM ni čuti, a meni su njegovi prijedlozi  :shock:

----------


## babyboys

meni je grgur jako lijepo ime.
još od malena, kad smo išli zaželit želju u svetig Grgura...  :Heart:

----------


## Palonkica

Grgur, Grga, svejedno, jako lijepo.   :Heart:

----------


## thalia

> Kako vam se sviđa ime Grgur?
> Pretpostavljam da će ga zvati Grga, ali meni je i to slatko...
> 
> Ja sam inače htijela Jakov, ali MM ni čuti, a meni su njegovi prijedlozi  :shock:


meni je to predivno ime, ali mi ne ide uz prezime nikako.

----------


## Nice

*Marcel* mi je krasno ime  :Smile:  
a što mislite o imenu *Baldo* ? to sam nedavno čula i što ga više izgovaram to mi je ljepše, no....još ga malo moram "trošiti" da bih dala definitivan sud o njemu...

----------


## melange

> *Marcel* mi je krasno ime  
> a što mislite o imenu *Baldo* ? to sam nedavno čula i što ga više izgovaram to mi je ljepše, no....još ga malo moram "trošiti" da bih dala definitivan sud o njemu...


meni baldo u glavi odzvanja ćelo  :Embarassed:  


vidite ovo.

http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/brit...ic/408593.aspx

_Baka mladića s novim imenom, prestala je komunicirati s njim, zbog toga jer si je upropastio ime i učinio takvu glupost.._
 :Laughing:  

eto. a on se zvao george.

----------


## BP

> A kako vam se sviđa ime Lucian? Mi cemo tako nazvati naseg sineka...


i moj sincic se upravo tako zove i to bez "j"  - krijesnica nasa :D 

a ako Lucian dobije brata onda ce se najvjerojatnije zvati DARIAN

btw nisam jos trudna ali sam si sve tako lijepo vec vizualizirala   :Love:  

a ako bude cura - MM i ja vec godinama nismo nasli ime koje nam se i jednom i drugom svidja

----------


## BP

ne znam da li negdje ima top ljestvica najcesce davanih imena u RH..cini mi se da je nekad bilo

----------


## mrkvica05

naš svježe pristigli sin zove se Joško u sred zg-a, a nemamo veze s 
Dalmacijom (skoro, muževa baka je Dalmatinka, a to je sve). 
i ide mi na živce i jetru i ostale organe kad me s  :? pitaju zašto to ime? 
a zašto ne?
da smo dali sven, oleg, liam ne bi se nitko čudio jer to su valjda stara hrvatska da ne kažem zagrebačka imena!?
a za imena roko ili niko u zg-u (a u zadnje vrijeme ih ima puno) nitko ne kaže da su južnjačka. 
ne sviđaju mi se te podjele.
idem odmah sina upisati u BBB da nema problema zbog imena!  :Grin:

----------


## mrkvica05

> ne znam da li negdje ima top ljestvica najcesce davanih imena u RH..cini mi se da je nekad bilo


pogledaj ovdje

http://www.imehrvatsko.net/

----------


## LIMA

Joj, baš mi je došlo toplo oko srca kad sam pročitala ime Aron. Moja sestra je tako nazvala sina (prije 20 godina) i svi su se snebivali, a čak i danas je to ime neobično.
Druga sestra je htjela dati ime Vilim ali je na kraju dobila Vilmu, to mi je isto lijepo ime ali MM ni čuti. Još ne znam što nosim, s prošlim smo se vrlo lako dogovorili za Ivano, tada nisam znala nijednog Ivana osim Balića, a sada malo-malo čujem da je netko dao ime Ivano  :/ 

Meni se sviđa ime Roko (kod nas u Slavoniji se to ime prije otezalo na Roooko, što vrlo ružno zvuči   :Laughing:  ) ali mislim da dijete zovu onako kako ga zovu roditelji.
Osim toga nemam apsolutno nikakvog favorita, nadam se da će mi ovdje sinuti neka ideja.

----------


## Palonkica

Lima, baš mi je drago da ti se sviđa ime Aron, ali moram ti reći da si među rijetkima. Mi smo toliko htjeli svoga sina nazvati Aron da se nismo dali pokolebati do samog rođenja naše bebe pa i par dana nakon. Ali... naslušali smo se svakakvih komentara i ja sam prolila suza i suza (trudnice su jako osjetljive   :Grin:  ) zbog toga što se nikome (čast iznimkama), a pogotovo našim najbližima to ime nikako nije sviđalo. Nakon nekog vremena desilo se to da nas je bilo sram (doslovce sram) reći kako će nam se zvati sin kad bi nas netko pitao.  :/ 

Suprug i ja smo puno razmišljali i razgovarali o tome i zaključili da ako je nama teško prolaziti kroz sve to kako će tek biti našem sinu.   :No:  Zamisli da svakome moraš objašnjavati razloge zašto si sinu dao baš to ime (nitko te ne pita zašto si sinu dao ime Ivan, Ivan je jednostavno Ivan), a još kad te ne skuže dobro od prve (bio je on tako i Arun i Aran) pa ih moraš ispravljati... Zatim slijede izrazi čuđenja i razni (uglavnom negativni) komentari tipa 'pa tak se zove susjedov pas' i sl.   :No:   Uglavnom, jedno smo vrijeme sve to podnosili, a onda smo i sebi i tom djetetu odlučili olakšati život i odabrali sljedeće ime s popisa.

Vidiš, baš me zanima jel' tvoj nećak Aron imao/ima kakvih problema zbog svog imena.

----------


## Nova

Mi smo se odvažili i dali svome prvjencu ime Aron. Reakcije su različite, ali that's life! Sad mu lipo stoji, a prvih mjeseci sam mislila da smo mu dali krivo ime  :Laughing:  , bio mi je prenasmješen i sladak za Arona.
U svakom slučaju, sad nas opet čeka izbor, ne znam muškog ili ženskog imena i opet zaključujem da NIJE LAKO nekog označiti za život!

----------


## Palonkica

*Nova*, svaka čast na odvažnosti i   :Kiss:   malom Aronu.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Zatim slijede izrazi čuđenja i razni (uglavnom negativni) komentari tipa 'pa tak se zove susjedov pas' i sl.


Ma joj! Ovakve komentare smatram potpuno besmislenima! Pa što ako se tako zove neki pas? Ako nazoveš dijete npr. Tomislav ili Stjepan, tko ti garantira da negdje ne postoji (ili neće postojati) hrčak, kanarinac, jarac ili žirafa s tim imenom? Imala sam mačka koji se zvao Lovro. Zar bi zbog toga netko trebao odustati od tog imena za svoje dijete? 

A što se tiče problema koje bi dijete moglo imati zbog neobičnog imena...  :Unsure:  ne znam, meni se čini izglednijim da će ih imati zbog običnog i čestog imena, posebno ako je i prezime često. Evo, odmah mi padaju na pamet moguće nezgodne situacije:
- nije baš ugodno kad te zamijene s osumnjičenim za kazneno djelo,
- ili kad kriva osoba dobije tvoju poštu,
- ili kad ti u banci kažu: "Žao mi je, vi ste na crnoj listi.",
- ili kad čekaš rezultate prijemnog na fakultetu pa na rang-listi vidiš svoje ime i ponadaš se, a onda shvatiš da je to ipak netko drugi,
- ili kad šetaš grobljem, a na svakom drugom spomeniku tvoje ime, ako ne i prezime,
- ili kad ti izvade bubreg umjesto slijepog crijeva...

----------


## melange

> - nije baš ugodno kad te zamijene s osumnjičenim za kazneno djelo,
> - ili kad kriva osoba dobije tvoju poštu,
> - ili kad ti u banci kažu: "Žao mi je, vi ste na crnoj listi.",
> - ili kad čekaš rezultate prijemnog na fakultetu pa na rang-listi vidiš svoje ime i ponadaš se, a onda shvatiš da je to ipak netko drugi,
> - ili kad šetaš grobljem, a na svakom drugom spomeniku tvoje ime, ako ne i prezime,
> - ili kad ti izvade bubreg umjesto slijepog crijeva...



 :Laughing:  

kad imate neobično ime, uvijek dobro dođe za probijanje leda i početnu temu u razgovoru s nekim nepoznatim, jooooj pa tko ti je dao to ime, pa što to znači, pa tko je to bio..

----------


## LIMA

Da, neki su ispočetka za Arona komentirali da se tako zove nečiji pas ali kasnije su se svi navikli, pogotovo jer je on jedan super dečko i vjerojatno je i njegovo ime zato postalo simpatično onima oko njega. Njemu je, recimo problem u odrastanju bio to što je od svoje 4. godine morao nositi naočale pa su djeca radije uzimala to za pik, a ne ime jer uvijek mora biti nešto (nadimak mu je bio Cviki) a sada nosi leće pa ni tu nema frke   :Smile:  

Meni je slatko to što mu se seka zove Nora (dobiješ kad čitaš Aron odozada) i baš se slaže "Aron i Nora". Tada su se neki snebivali i na njezino ime, kao u Zagorju to znači luda... ali svakog čuda za 3 dana dosta, pogotovo kad je riječ o mojoj familiji _jer dajemo čudna imena_ (jedna sestra ima Vilmu, druga Arona i Noru, buraz Pamelu, a ja nisam mogla dati normalno ime "Ivan" već izmišljam pa sam dala Ivano...   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Palonkica

Ovo je baš fora   :Smile:   - Aron i Nora.   :Heart:

----------


## mari32

Joj,ne mogu a da ne napišem;moj stariji sin i kćer su odabrali ime malom bratu Ivan.Lijepo jednostavno kratko ime.ALI.....Jedino ga mi tako zovemo.Deda ga zove  :Mad:  Ivić,baka   :Mad:  Ivica,Ivek,Ivo......Ma svakako ga krste.Još da nisam napomenula da ga tako ne zovu ali sad kao da namjerno provociraju.Pa jel tako teško i spetljano reći ;Ivan?????

Aron mi je super ime....

----------


## tonili

Mi imamo još dosta do rođenja, a naši starci već sad brundaju protiv imena koja se nama sviđaju  :Mad:   i smišljaju glupe izvedenice!
Možete si mislit kak će tek bit!
Al, baš nas briga - oni su imali svoju šansu za imenovanja - sada je na nama red!

----------


## melange

> Joj,ne mogu a da ne napišem;moj stariji sin i kćer su odabrali ime malom bratu Ivan.Lijepo jednostavno kratko ime.ALI.....Jedino ga mi tako zovemo.Deda ga zove  Ivić,baka   Ivica,Ivek,Ivo......Ma svakako ga krste.Još da nisam napomenula da ga tako ne zovu ali sad kao da namjerno provociraju.Pa jel tako teško i spetljano reći ;Ivan?????
> 
> Aron mi je super ime....


zašto misliš da provociraju?

meni je to baš lijepo kad ti je netko toliko drag i blizak pa mu daš neko ime/nadimak. ne kaže se bezveze ono "odmilja".
a ovo ivić mi je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## emira

kad malo bolje razmislim i pročitam vaše priče, dolazim do zaključka da imam super svekije i starce, nitko od njih nije još predložio nikakvo ime niti komentira neke naše prijedloge...  8)

----------


## babyboys

> Joj,ne mogu a da ne napišem;moj stariji sin i kćer su odabrali ime malom bratu Ivan.Lijepo jednostavno kratko ime.ALI.....Jedino ga mi tako zovemo.Deda ga zove  Ivić,baka   Ivica,Ivek,Ivo......Ma svakako ga krste.Još da nisam napomenula da ga tako ne zovu ali sad kao da namjerno provociraju.Pa jel tako teško i spetljano reći ;Ivan?????
> 
> Aron mi je super ime....


MENI su nadjenuli sve te nadimke (ja sam ivana)
i nisam baš sa svakim oduševljena...

----------


## mari32

melange,ovdje imamo dva-tri Ivića,sve starije ljude tako zovu i nitko ih ni ne zna pod drugim imenom pa nam je prva asocijacija na taj nadimakna te naše starije susjede.Ivica mi je ime osamdesetih,doba komunizma(znam,filozofiram) i uvijek mi je u glavi mali Ivica iz viceva.Ivek,joj joj,di je Barek?Ivan -i to je to.Ma ne smeta mi kad mu tepaju ali jednom sam samo spomenula sve te asocijacije i od tad ga samo tako i zovu i gledaju kak ja reagiram.Ali.......To je već jedna druga priča i jedan drugi forum  :Wink:

----------


## †vanesax

Moja prijateljica je pre nekoliko dana rodila dečkića i dalisu mu ime Aris.
Meni se jako dopada   :Heart:

----------


## Palonkica

*mari32*, možda da naučiš svoje dijete da ne reagira na te nadimke. Moj brat je također Ivan i bila je slična situacija međutim on se nekak samoinicijativno nije odazivao na nadimke tipa Ivić/Ivek tako da je do danas ostao jednostavno Ivan.   :Wink:

----------


## maksi

Ja sam svojim dečkima dala imena Noa i Borna. Jedina imena koja su mi se sviđala. A i na smiješan način sam ih izabrala. A pošto su dečki dosta uranili, tata nije stigao dati svoje prijedloge !   :Grin:

----------


## marie26

cure, a šta kažete na *Sebastian*? kako vam se to čini?

----------


## tonili

Noa je i moj favorit!!! :D 
Sebastian mi je isto jako lijepo, iako ja više volim kraća imena ( prezime mi je dugačko...)

----------


## †vanesax

*Maksi*, daj da čujemo kako si ti odabrala imena za tvoje preslatke dečke?

----------


## maksi

He, he!
Noa je u trudnoći bio jako živahan, nije imao milosti. Bilo ga je problem naći na ctg-u. Isti ja!  :Laughing:   Borna je bio jako miran na tatu. I jednog dana sam sanjala da sam jednom dala ime Noa. Tako je moj dobio to ime. A mm sam rekla da izabere ime za drugog. A kako on nije baš imao ideju, opet se ja budim i padne mi napamet Borna. Noa i Borna su mi se slagali ali opet nisu ista imena. 
Sada je Noa miran, prava dobrica. A Borna pravi fakin pa im i imena po značenju odgovaraju!  :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

> He, he!
> Noa je u trudnoći bio jako živahan, nije imao milosti. Bilo ga je problem naći na ctg-u. Isti ja!   Borna je bio jako miran na tatu. I jednog dana sam sanjala da sam jednom dala ime Noa. Tako je moj dobio to ime. A mm sam rekla da izabere ime za drugog. A kako on nije baš imao ideju, opet se ja budim i padne mi napamet Borna. Noa i Borna su mi se slagali ali opet nisu ista imena. 
> Sada je Noa miran, prava dobrica. A Borna pravi fakin pa im i imena po značenju odgovaraju!


Da, zaista nebičan način odabira imena!   :Kiss:  
za  obojicu  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Moji favovi: Noa kao unisex ime, ja bi rado curicu nazvala Noa, Erik, Lukas, Vigo, Vili.  :Love:

----------


## Elly

> Mi smo se odvažili i dali svome prvjencu ime Aron.


Da sam bila musko, zvala bih se Aaron (sa dva slova a)   :Heart: .

----------


## ANA K

mm i ja smo se na početku dogovorili da ako bude curica ja biram ime, a ako bude dečko on. I UZV je pokazao da će biti dečko- DAVID-kaže mm....hmmmm..da je bila curica bila bi Evita

----------


## babyboys

a šta mislite o imenu JONA?

----------


## Linda

> a šta mislite o imenu JONA?


Jako lijepo   :Heart:

----------


## tomita

> a šta mislite o imenu JONA?


Mene je zbunilo kad je nedavno poznanica nazvala tako svog sina. Nakako mi je to dosad zvučalo kao žensko ime.

----------


## tonili

meni je Jona lijepo, al mom dragom se ne sviđa

----------


## misliteljica

Davno sam odlučila, a mislim da je MM konačno kapitulirao. Zvat će se Oskar.

----------


## Palonkica

> a šta mislite o imenu JONA?


Mislim da je krasno!   :Zaljubljen:   Baš poput Arona (Davida, Jakova...) još jedno ime iz Biblije. Ima jedan Jona u susjednoj grupi u vrtiću i malac je bombon!   :Heart:

----------


## sandra254

> Moja dilema je Borna ili Petar iako mislim da će potonji pobijediti! Curica nam je Petra pa bi to baš bilo fora. Petra i Petar! A i ime Petar mi se oduvijek sviđalo!


Bolek i Lolek
Nemoj me krivo shvatiti, jer meni se sin zove Ivano i za curu sam milila Ivona.
Ivano i Ivona, Ivano i Ivona ma smješno i odustala sam. Kao da su mi predmet sprdnje...
možda griješim, možda je baš fora

----------


## babyboys

a meni se nikako ne sviđaju te kombinacije sličnih imena...
moja seka i ja imamo jednu od češćih kombinacija i to mi je skroz bezveze bilokad sam bila klinka , ali i sad.
ona je Ana, a ja.... piše gore negdje

ali ko voli nek izvoli...

----------


## Elly

> babyboys prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a šta mislite o imenu JONA?
> 
> 
> Mene je zbunilo kad je nedavno poznanica nazvala tako svog sina. Nakako mi je to dosad zvučalo kao žensko ime.


Jona(h) je starozavjetno musko ime.
Krasno!   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

identican tekst sam napisala i na Imena za curice, samo cu promjeniti imena, naravno  :Wink:  

jos ne razmisljamo o imenima, t.j. dogovorili smo se da cemo prvo vidjeti bebu, pa tek onda dati joj ime. Za sada i ne znamo sta je, ali meni za decka se jako svidjaju: Roman i Ian

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> babyboys prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a šta mislite o imenu JONA?
> 
> 
> Mislim da je krasno!    Baš poput Arona (Davida, Jakova...) još jedno ime iz Biblije. Ima jedan Jona u susjednoj grupi u vrtiću i malac je bombon!


Jona, prelijepo!

----------


## Mirtica

Mi planiramo, ako bude sin.... bit će Izak.... Sviđa nam se.... hebrejsko ime...
I nećemo nikome reći prije rođenja pa ćemo tako izbjeći zgražanja.... a poslije će se lijepo naviknuti....
Inače, sveki se zgražala na prvog sina.... Jakov.... pa zašto, pa kako.... bila je uvjerena da je dobio ime po nekom mom pretku pa joj nije pasalo.... A kod mene generacijama niti jedan Jakov.... 
Saznali smo spol jako rano i odmah objavili ime.... greška.... Još sam ja na sveopće zgražanje komentirala kako bih da bude Ilija, ali je Jakov eto kompromis.... neki nas i sad zezaju za to.... kao grozno ime.... a meni baš super.... isto hebrejsko.... ja jako volim starozavjetna imena....

----------


## †vanesax

> identican tekst sam napisala i na Imena za curice, samo cu promjeniti imena, naravno  
> 
> jos ne razmisljamo o imenima, t.j. dogovorili smo se da cemo prvo vidjeti bebu, pa tek onda dati joj ime. Za sada i ne znamo sta je, ali meni za decka se jako svidjaju: Roman i Ian


Ja sam u početku mislila da nosim dečkića i odmah smo se dogovorili da bude Roman. To mi je ime baš nekako posebno i za nas simbolično.

A za Jonu... Pa i ja sam mislila da je to žensko ime   :Embarassed:  Verovatno može da bude i m i ž. Kao i Vanja.

----------


## šnapi

dakle danas je potvrđeno da nam stize jos jedan deckic  :Heart:  bila sam jakoooo uvjerena da je cura i za decka nemam ama bas nikakav prijedlog. prezime je dugačko, češkog podrijetla (š i č prisutni). prvi decko se zove Jan i bas smo namjerno izabrali ime koje je često u češkoj da nekako naglasimo njegove korjene. i sad smo u problemima  :Grin:  procitala sam sve prijedloge, ali ništa mi nije sjelo (alaj sam komplicirana) . jako mi se svidjalo ime iz one bajke Snježna kraljica Kai, ali kod izgovora bi to ispalo Kaj što je bezveze. R isto ne smije biti u imenu jer ja imam onaj grleni izgovor, pa kod čestog ponavljanja tog glasa zvuči jako izlohano. dakel pomagajte ako znate   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sirius Black

> dakle danas je potvrđeno da nam stize jos jedan deckic  bila sam jakoooo uvjerena da je cura i za decka nemam ama bas nikakav prijedlog. prezime je dugačko, češkog podrijetla (š i č prisutni). prvi decko se zove Jan i bas smo namjerno izabrali ime koje je često u češkoj da nekako naglasimo njegove korjene. i sad smo u problemima  procitala sam sve prijedloge, ali ništa mi nije sjelo (alaj sam komplicirana) . jako mi se svidjalo ime iz one bajke Snježna kraljica Kai, ali kod izgovora bi to ispalo Kaj što je bezveze. R isto ne smije biti u imenu jer ja imam onaj grleni izgovor, pa kod čestog ponavljanja tog glasa zvuči jako izlohano. dakel pomagajte ako znate


Vid, Matej, Jakob, Toma

----------


## marmelada

uf uf i mi se borimo s tim slatkim mukama  :Smile: 
za curicu smo imali ime, a sve se cini da nis od curice...   :Laughing:   tak da biramo i biramo zadnjih dana. definitivno ne zelimo nesto "novo" izmisliti..
i nekak smo zapeli na imenima s R  :Smile: 
viktor, borna, roko...

----------


## chokolada17

A šta kažete na ime Ruan? Znam jednog malog Ruana i mali je med  :Heart:

----------


## Elly

> šnapi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dakle danas je potvrđeno da nam stize jos jedan deckic  bila sam jakoooo uvjerena da je cura i za decka nemam ama bas nikakav prijedlog. prezime je dugačko, češkog podrijetla (š i č prisutni). prvi decko se zove Jan i bas smo namjerno izabrali ime koje je često u češkoj da nekako naglasimo njegove korjene. i sad smo u problemima  procitala sam sve prijedloge, ali ništa mi nije sjelo (alaj sam komplicirana) . jako mi se svidjalo ime iz one bajke Snježna kraljica Kai, ali kod izgovora bi to ispalo Kaj što je bezveze. R isto ne smije biti u imenu jer ja imam onaj grleni izgovor, pa kod čestog ponavljanja tog glasa zvuči jako izlohano. dakel pomagajte ako znate  
> 
> 
> Vid, Matej, Jakob, Toma


Jona(h), Jakov, Tim (Timotej)...

----------


## niky88

DAVID

----------


## Mimolina

Ako bude dečko, naš će se zvat PETAR, meni je osobno MATEJ bilo puuuuno lijepse. I DOMAGOJ također predivno, al budući tata zaželio Petra   :Grin:  
Neznam, ja još kao da povremeno nisam još skroz mirna s tim imenom, a kako se vama cini Petar za bebu?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pirica

> Ako bude dečko, naš će se zvat PETAR, meni je osobno MATEJ bilo puuuuno lijepse. I DOMAGOJ također predivno, al budući tata zaželio Petra   
> Neznam, ja još kao da povremeno nisam još skroz mirna s tim imenom, a kako se vama cini Petar za bebu?


meni je Petar naj muško ime, ali ja imam nečakinju Petru pa nam to ime baš i ne igra, a MM zapeo za Matej, a ja bi Bartol  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## melange

petar, luka, matej, domagoj, branimir - to su muška imena iz moje okoline.

a meni je dominik  :Heart:

----------


## macemalo

Moje je mišljenje da treba vrlo oprezno s izborom djetetova imena što u zadnje vrijeme nije slučaj.. (uglavnom) žene a manje muškarci iživljavaju se pri izboru imena ponašajući se kao pri stvaranju profila. 

Ekstra specijalno ime neće djetetu dati specijalnost ukoliko ono neće biti specijalno po ničemu, i neće ispraviti eventualnu nespecijalnost roditelja, ali može naglasiti njihov kompleks (nepopularnosti u mladosti, prosječnosti, želja za boljim životom i luksuzom, taštine i snobizma).
Djeca nisu ikone nego stvarne osobe koje će vašu maštariju nositi cijelog života, a ono što je moderno danas, već sutra može prestati biti (posebno brutalno namnožena troslovna i četveroslovna imena poput Fran, Luka, Sven, Tin, Vid, Noa, Mia, Tea, Jan i sl.)...

----------


## betty blue

> Fran, Luka, Sven, Tin, Vid, Noa, Mia, Tea, Jan i sl.


Kužim što hoćeš reći, ali Fran, Luka, Tin i Vid ti se nikako ne uklapaju u konstrukciju jer su to stara manje-više hrvatska imena. Roditelji znaju pretjerat, istina, meni osobno je Noa preko glave, također i Leeloo i takvih "izmišljotina" ali to je osobno pravo svakog roditelja. Osobno bih djetetu radije dala četveroslovno nego troslovno ime. (troslovno me podsjeća na imena za kućne ljubimce). Ali i kraća imena mi imaju prednost nad dužim. Evo npr. Šime, Duje, Mate su četveroslovna imena pa ne bih rekla da je neka pošast...

----------


## Aneta

Mi već duže vrijeme znamo da će se roditi još jedan dečkić, ali imena naravno nemamo. Voljela bih da to bude neko staro dalmatinsko ime (pošto prvorođeni nam je Lovre) i još da ima u sebi R (da ne bude samo jedan mališan "zeznut" sa izgovorom jer trenutačno Lovre za sebe govori da je Lole  :Grin:  ) A Roko mi se ne sviđa... :/

----------


## MoMo

*Aneta*, Grgur, Bartol Renzo/Renco su meni jako lijepa imena -nisam ekspert ali mislim da su dalmatinska stara  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

I Marin   :Heart:

----------


## melange

> I Marin


x andro?

----------


## niky88

David,Borna,Leo,Matej.......  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Loryblue

pošto nosim sina sad smo stvarno u problemu s izborom imena.
braci je L. već odavno odredila ime (kad nije bio ni u desetom planu) i ona ne odustaje od imena *Moreno*. meni se isto jako sviđa. jer ako ona ima neobično ime ne mogu sinu dat "obično". a muž ni čut. naježi se kad čuje ovo ime.
on bi najradije sinu dao tatino ime (mog svekra) a ja dobijem fraze kad iti pomislim na tu opciju.

----------


## betty blue

meni je Moreno baš lijepo... al brijem da se ni mom mužu ne bi svidjelo...iako,ima to R i završava na O  pa je onako muževno, možda im se ne sviđa zato što je melodiozno...

Ja se užasavam tog "u dedino, babino, tetkino ime" Mužu sam kad smo počeli hodat rekla da to kad mene nikad neće proći.

----------


## melange

ja znam za djedove/bake koji su prekidali veze s unucima tj sinovima/kćerima zato što se nisu zvali po njima.

(kolega s maminog posla svog unuka zove mujo jer kao ako se ne zove po njemu, može se zvati i mujo  :Nope:  )

(i ne sviđa mi se moreno  :Embarassed:  al bolje i to nego da opet izvlačite slova iz šešira  :Grin:  )

----------


## betty blue

> kolega s maminog posla svog unuka zove mujo jer kao ako se ne zove po njemu, može se zvati i mujo


  :Laughing:  aaaaa ja ću riknut!!!  mujo!

----------


## macemalo

I u mojoj se maloj obitelji pojavilo pitanje nasljedstva imena prema suprugovoj muškoj lozi, što bi dolazilo u obzir kad bi ujedno to ime bilo u užem izboru 'neovisne liste' naših imena. Ali nije. Štoviše, ono je meni jedno od neprihvatljivijih imena jer također sam zahvaćena sindromom vezanja novog imena uz osobe poznanike istoimenjake. 
Ime nije ružno niti neobično i čak mogu biti svakojake izvedenice al eto, vežem to ime uz osobu koja mi nije draga i kretenski je pokleknuti u modernom društvu nad pritiskom prisilne tradicije koja je više trendi nego što se zapravo radi o tradiciji. I odlučila sam prekinuti stoljetni slijed i stoički pričekati hoće li ili neće negdje daleko na otoku starozadrti pradjed tog istog unuka ili unuke biti shrvan što mali ili mala nisu nazvani po njemu. 

Zašto npr. nisam pri udaji nisam u dotu morala ponjet kravu il on meni preslicu? Treba samo razmisliti radi li se o nečemu na čemu nije neophodno inzistirati, ali od strane onoga koji je uz pitanje manje vezan. To dakako nisu roditelji djeteta već njegovi babe, dide, prababe i pradide. To je *naše* dijete i ne želim nam dopustiti da stvorimo priliku da sa svakom pomisli na *naše* dijete i sa svakim zazivanjem *našeg* djeteta moja bolja polovica ili ja pomislimo na nekog sasvim drugog, kojeg još k tome jedno od nas dvoje ne voli, ima loših iskustava ili jednostavno ne želi da mali ili mala nose to ime..

----------


## kunda

Mi za sada imamo decka - Vidvan, i curicu - Lilasukhi, Zeljeli smo indijska imena sa znacenjem, tako da Vidvan znaci 'onaj koji posjeduje znanje' (sto se do sada pokazalo tocnim, pravi nam je filozof i mislioc), a lilasukhi je sastavljeno od dvije rijeci lila- zabava (ne u smislu partyja) i sukhi - sreca, znaci to bi bilo zabava puna srece, i to se pokazalo istinitim jer sa nasom curicom se stalno smijemo, ona se uvijek smije i zabava 100 na sat, a treceg bebaca (u slucaju da smo pogodili decka, kao sto je bilo prva dva puta) nekako, nekim misticnim okolnostima i muz i ja smo se sjetili imena Prem (znaci 'ljubav'), i to tu vecer kada smo ga zaceli ja pitam muza kako ce se zvati ako je decko i kazem mu 'sto kazes' na Prem, a muz razjapio usta i pita kada sam se toga sjetila jer je on isto to jutro pomislio bas na to ime. I ja sam se to jutro sjetila tog imena a nismo si to rekli nego tek kada smo ga zaceli...  :Love:   Sigurna sam da ce biti decko.

----------


## krumpiric

svako toliko se pojavi pitanje naslijeđivanja imena po lozi, i onda masovno zgraža  :Grin:  
Mi ne živimo u Kukumijevu donjem i muž me ne zove "ona"  :Grin:   nego smo fina i moderna familija  :Grin:  , i dijete nam ima didovo ime. 
Nastranu šta je meni ime samo po sebi-predivno(i što nebi baš nazvala dijete bogtepitajkako da se dida tako zove), pa su se poklopile zvijezde,  al ima didovo ime (svekrovo, op.a)...

Da ne mislite da je samo mm-ova familija i ja s njima primitivna, moja je još primitivnija  :Grin:  
daklem, moj buraz se zove ko moj pok.dida, i ko njegov pok.dida...
moj tate se zove ko njegov pok. dida...
ta se dva imena izmjenjuju u obitelji već 15 generacija. 
mbrat će eventualnog sina sigurno nazvati po tati. :/ 
a ako je ko kul i urbana mladež-moj mali buraz je definitivno kul i urban  :Grin:  


tako da...  :Kiss:

----------


## Loryblue

> Mi ne živimo u Kukumijevu donjem i muž me ne zove "ona"   nego smo fina i moderna familija  , i dijete nam ima didovo ime. 
> Nastranu šta je meni ime samo po sebi-predivno(i što nebi baš nazvala dijete bogtepitajkako da se dida tako zove), pa su se poklopile zvijezde,  al ima didovo ime (svekrovo, op.a)...


ok ako je ime i tebi lipo, i fino i sviđa ti se.....ali se meni svekrovo ime uopće ne sviđa. a onda to ime vežem uz njega i imama osjećaj kako bi ditetu unaprid odredila jednu stupidnu crtu koju će nosit cili život.

----------


## †vanesax

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi ne živimo u Kukumijevu donjem i muž me ne zove "ona"   nego smo fina i moderna familija  , i dijete nam ima didovo ime. 
> Nastranu šta je meni ime samo po sebi-predivno(i što nebi baš nazvala dijete bogtepitajkako da se dida tako zove), pa su se poklopile zvijezde,  al ima didovo ime (svekrovo, op.a)...
> 
> 
> ok ako je ime i tebi lipo, i fino i sviđa ti se.....ali se meni svekrovo ime uopće ne sviđa. a onda to ime vežem uz njega i imama osjećaj kako bi ditetu unaprid odredila jednu stupidnu crtu koju će nosit cili život.


Nemam ivakvih problema, ali sam stava kao Loryblue

----------


## †vanesax

ivakvih=*ovakvih*  :Embarassed:

----------


## nemirna mama

kad sam ostala trudna prvi put....otkako je dok. potvrdio trudnoću bila sam uvjerena, 100 % sigurna da je dečko i samo smo muško ime izabrali...Antonio....muž je odmah pristao....da bi na kraju ispalo da je dobio ime po mom svekru(Antun)...što nije....
drugi put sam rodila curicu i moj MM je izabrao ime za svoju malu princezu (pošto sam ja izabrala za sina).....Anamarie.....(č. Anamari)...svekar još nije naučio kako mu se unuka zove ...
a sad ne znam još što nosim.....MM hoće za dečka Martin, ja bi za curicu Marta.....oba nam se imena sviđaju.....

----------


## call me mommy

moj maleni bu Bruno, pase uz prezime, cini mi se muzevno,bas se i nemres sprdati s njime a ni neke nadimke raditi.

----------


## mikka

moj svekar se zvao aleksandar, i nazvao je sina aleksandar. meni je to malo, da ne kazem, blesavo. ajde po dedi, ali kad tata i sin imaju isto ime.. :/ 

iako je meni to ime lijepo, a jos mi je ljepse sasa, naravno nije dolazilo u obzir da se tako zove  :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

> moj maleni bu Bruno, pase uz prezime, cini mi se muzevno,bas se i nemres sprdati s njime a ni neke nadimke raditi.


Možeš   :Grin:  Kad čujem da se neko zove Bruno, prva asocijacija mi je medo brundo, iako mi je ime ok

----------


## †vanesax

> moj svekar se zvao aleksandar, i nazvao je sina aleksandar. meni je to malo, da ne kazem, blesavo. ajde po dedi, ali kad tata i sin imaju isto ime.. :/ 
> 
> iako je meni to ime lijepo, a jos mi je ljepse sasa, naravno nije dolazilo u obzir da se tako zove


Mađarska tradicija nalaže da se sinovi zovu po očevima.
Možda tu ima neke đarma krvi?

----------


## call me mommy

> call me mommy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moj maleni bu Bruno, pase uz prezime, cini mi se muzevno,bas se i nemres sprdati s njime a ni neke nadimke raditi.
> 
> 
> Možeš   Kad čujem da se neko zove Bruno, prva asocijacija mi je medo brundo, iako mi je ime ok


tak mu i ja tepam, a i mogo bi biti bas brundo,svi smo veliki u obitelji  :Grin:

----------


## šnapi

> šnapi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dakle danas je potvrđeno da nam stize jos jedan deckic  bila sam jakoooo uvjerena da je cura i za decka nemam ama bas nikakav prijedlog. prezime je dugačko, češkog podrijetla (š i č prisutni). prvi decko se zove Jan i bas smo namjerno izabrali ime koje je često u češkoj da nekako naglasimo njegove korjene. i sad smo u problemima  procitala sam sve prijedloge, ali ništa mi nije sjelo (alaj sam komplicirana) . jako mi se svidjalo ime iz one bajke Snježna kraljica Kai, ali kod izgovora bi to ispalo Kaj što je bezveze. R isto ne smije biti u imenu jer ja imam onaj grleni izgovor, pa kod čestog ponavljanja tog glasa zvuči jako izlohano. dakel pomagajte ako znate  
> 
> 
> Vid, Matej, Jakob, Toma


nisam neko vrijeme citala ovaj topic ( a konstantno razmisljam o imenu) i palo mi na pamet Vid i baš mi se sviđa i nekako si mislim da ce tako i ostati ako M da zeleno svjetlo. Eto Sirius Black kao da si mi misli procitala  :Smile:   M je rekao da ce biti suzdrzan dok se bebac ne rodi da vidimo da li mu ime paše, pa smo dakle do tada još suzdržani  :Grin:

----------


## marmelada

kak se sve čini niš od Viktora, ni Borne ni Roka  :/ 
trenutno je samo Jakov   :Grin:  
ponekad mi se cini da bu nam sinčić "no name" koliko se razilazimo u mišnjenjima sa mm   :Laughing:   sad se još samo pribojavam upletanja sa strane...

----------


## macemalo

> Mi za sada imamo decka - Vidvan, i curicu - Lilasukhi, Zeljeli smo indijska imena sa znacenjem, tako da Vidvan znaci 'onaj koji posjeduje znanje' (sto se do sada pokazalo tocnim, pravi nam je filozof i mislioc), a lilasukhi je sastavljeno od dvije rijeci lila- zabava (ne u smislu partyja) i sukhi - sreca, znaci to bi bilo zabava puna srece, i to se pokazalo istinitim jer sa nasom curicom se stalno smijemo, ona se uvijek smije i zabava 100 na sat, a treceg bebaca (u slucaju da smo pogodili decka, kao sto je bilo prva dva puta) nekako, nekim misticnim okolnostima i muz i ja smo se sjetili imena Prem (znaci 'ljubav'), i to tu vecer kada smo ga zaceli ja pitam muza kako ce se zvati ako je decko i kazem mu 'sto kazes' na Prem, a muz razjapio usta i pita kada sam se toga sjetila jer je on isto to jutro pomislio bas na to ime. I ja sam se to jutro sjetila tog imena a nismo si to rekli nego tek kada smo ga zaceli...   Sigurna sam da ce biti decko.


Mene zanima kako se u ovom i sličnim slučajevima dolazi do odluke da netko iz Novog Vinodolskog djetetu da naziv indijske riječi? Zašto npr. riječi nisu njemačke pa bi se djeca zvala UnterhaltungGluck - Zabava i Sreća ili otprilike Wissenjene, Kenntnisjene - onaj koji posjeduje znanje ili jednostavno Liebe kao ljubav.

----------


## Sirius Black

macemalo, pa valjda to ima veze s vjerom. Ako mogu ljudi davati djeci hebrejska imena, onda mogu i indijska. Meni osobno se više sviđa kad netko ima ime s nekim značenjem, nego izmišljenu kombinaciju slova

----------


## macemalo

> macemalo, pa valjda to ima veze s vjerom. Ako mogu ljudi davati djeci hebrejska imena, onda mogu i indijska. Meni osobno se više sviđa kad netko ima ime s nekim značenjem, nego izmišljenu kombinaciju slova


koje bi to bile izmišljene kombinacije slova? pa sva su čak naša imena s nekim značenjem: ada - plemenita ili ona koja je ukrašena, alena,- skladna, aleksandra - ona koja brani ljude...bruno - smeđi, bartol - hrabar, srčan, bernard - hrabar kao medvjed, bojan - vladatelj horde (?),  pa čak i ona imena za koja se čini da su nasumično nabacana slova (a u zadnje vrijeme pomodarna i popularna): hana - milost, janja - nevina ili čista, nola - rođena, kaja - slatka, jan - bog je milostiv, fran - koji je slobodan, roko - visok čovjek, simon - koji je tuponos, filip - prijatelj konja, david - ljubljen ili prijatelj itd

----------


## boškarin

pozorno  vas pratim, a kako sam T i uvjerena sam da će opet biti dečko nemam uopće ideje kako bih dijete nazvala.N ima kratko ime i slaže se s prezimenom koje ima previše R, sad sam na čudu.MM ima fix ideje tipa Mate( valjda po didu), a ja neću ni čuti. Kaže da sam ja izabrala N ime pa da je na njemu red. Malo morgen, to si samo on misli.  Moje ime i prezime MM koje sam uzela( što mi bi) ima 3R i 2M,vrlo zvučno, nema što. Meni je i nakon 10.g.braka još čudno izgovoriti moje ime i prezime.

Jona mi se sviđa,MM niti čuti. 
Za curicu sam se već izjasnila na drugom pdf

----------


## mikka

> Moje je mišljenje da treba vrlo oprezno s izborom djetetova imena što u zadnje vrijeme nije slučaj.. (uglavnom) žene a manje muškarci iživljavaju se pri izboru imena ponašajući se kao pri stvaranju profila. 
> 
> Ekstra specijalno ime neće djetetu dati specijalnost ukoliko ono neće biti specijalno po ničemu, i neće ispraviti eventualnu nespecijalnost roditelja, ali može naglasiti njihov kompleks (nepopularnosti u mladosti, prosječnosti, želja za boljim životom i luksuzom, taštine i snobizma).
> Djeca nisu ikone nego stvarne osobe koje će vašu maštariju nositi cijelog života, a ono što je moderno danas, već sutra može prestati biti (posebno brutalno namnožena troslovna i četveroslovna imena poput Fran, Luka, Sven, Tin, Vid, Noa, Mia, Tea, Jan i sl.)...


malo ovako citam i bas mi se ucinilo da nekako s visoka komentiras to sto ljudi daju svojoj djeci imena koja im se svidaju. ovo sa brutalno "namnozenim" imenima kao sto su ova koja si spomenula si dotaknula dobar dio forumske populacije. ne bi rekla da ljudi daju djeci imena u stilu "noa je novi marko" ili "mia je nova ana", ili kako to vec ide u modnom zargonu.

i zasto bi trebao biti oprezan s davanjem imena. ne moraju se svi zvati isto da netko slucajno ne bi odskakao.

zakaj ti nisi uzela nick little kitty ili kittylittle ili pitajboga.. tvoja stvar, jel.

----------


## ninavk

Moji dečki se zovu  Ivan, Matej i Gabriel,mni se strašno sviđa ime Žan ali se nisam za njega izborila sva tri puta.Koje je vaše mišljenje o tom imenu baš me zanima?  :Smile:

----------


## macemalo

> malo ovako citam i bas mi se ucinilo da nekako s visoka komentiras to sto ljudi daju svojoj djeci imena koja im se svidaju. ovo sa brutalno "namnozenim" imenima kao sto su ova koja si spomenula si dotaknula dobar dio forumske populacije.


.. 

..što dokazuje da su se imena namnožila




> i zasto bi trebao biti oprezan s davanjem imena. ne moraju se svi zvati isto da netko slucajno ne bi odskakao.


.. naravno da se ne moraju svi zvati isto, niti se zovu ali zašto prišiti djetetu ime zbog kojeg bi odskakalo




> zakaj ti nisi uzela nick little kitty ili kittylittle ili pitajboga.. tvoja stvar, jel.


točno o tome sam govorila, ovo je profil na forumu a ne stupidno ime mog djeteta

----------


## ikana

> Moji dečki se zovu  Ivan, Matej i Gabriel,mni se strašno sviđa ime Žan ali se nisam za njega izborila sva tri puta.Koje je vaše mišljenje o tom imenu baš me zanima?


moram priznati da mi se više sviđaju imena tvojih dečki.

----------


## Frida

> stupidno ime mog djeteta


ovo je jako ružno, odakle tebi pravo neko ime proglasiti stupidnim?!

----------


## macemalo

> macemalo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> stupidno ime mog djeteta
> 
> 
> ovo je jako ružno, odakle tebi pravo neko ime proglasiti stupidnim?!


kad bi se pažljivije i bez brzanja pročitao moj post, vidjelo bi se da ne prozivam niti jedno ime stupidnim osim eventualno naziva 'macemalo'...




> Citat:
> zakaj ti nisi uzela nick little kitty ili kittylittle ili pitajboga.. tvoja stvar, jel.
> 
> 
> točno o tome sam govorila, ovo je profil na forumu a ne stupidno ime mog djeteta

----------


## rena7

Mi smo svom djetetu dali brutalno namnoženo troslovno ime Vid   :Razz: . 

Da, "toliko ih ima" da ne osobno ne poznajem ni jednoga!

Nama se sviđa, naravno najljepše na svijetu  :D

----------


## Sirius Black

> ninavk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moji dečki se zovu  Ivan, Matej i Gabriel,mni se strašno sviđa ime Žan ali se nisam za njega izborila sva tri puta.Koje je vaše mišljenje o tom imenu baš me zanima? 
> 
> 
> moram priznati da mi se više sviđaju imena tvojih dečki.


Meni se jako sviđaju imena tvoje djece, a Žan mi je bezveze.

----------


## melange

> malo ovako citam i bas mi se ucinilo da nekako s visoka komentiras to sto ljudi daju svojoj djeci imena koja im se svidaju. ovo sa brutalno "namnozenim" imenima kao sto su ova koja si spomenula si dotaknula dobar dio forumske populacije.
> 			
> 		
> 
> .. 
> 
> ..što dokazuje da su se imena namnožila
> 
> 
> ...


muko ježeva, svako malo ista rasprava.

ti nisi da svi daju ista "pomodna" imena da se ne namnože i utope u masi,
a istodobno nisi za to da se daju imena koja nitko nema jer bi onda dijete odskakalo? ajde se odluči  :Grin:  

sigurna sam da velika većina roditelja ne odabire svome djetetu ime da bi bilo glavna sprdnja u kvartu, nego zato što im se to ime *sviđa*.
e sad, *zašto* im se sviđa je skroz drugi par rukava.

i to da moramo paziti kakvo ime dajemo djetetu da ga zaštitimo od ruganja u budućnosti mi je bezveze. ja imam "čudno" ime i pola osnovne škole sam se htjela zvati ivana, jer su se sve najljepše i najkul cure zvale ivana. a sad svoje ime obožavam. i odskačem i baš mi je super  :Smile:

----------


## Smajlić

> Mi smo svom djetetu dali brutalno namnoženo troslovno ime Vid  . 
> :D


A mi svojemu Jan.  8) Dobro, ima on i još jedno ime uz ovo prvo. I to nije bilo bez veze dano, već je bila velika želja mm iz dubokih razloga i ja sam njegovu želju poštivala. Ime Jan nije sad novo, moderno ime. Ja sam prije 25 godinap oznavala jednog.

A 3. dijete ako ću ikada imati biti će Andrija! Imam osjećaj da me čeka jedan mali Andrija.  :Love:

----------


## kunda

Moram se opet javiti jer sam skuzila da je moj post citiran. Da Sirius Black je pogodila da to ima veze sa vjerom, i zar smo tako uskih pogleda na svijet da svi moraju imati ista imena, ili ona koja su trenutno popularna. Mi svojoj djeci nismo dali takva imena daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaili posebni, jer svako je dijete po sebi posebno i vazno bez obzira kakvo ime nosi. Ako se mojoj djeci kada budu punoljetni ta imena ne budu svidala necu se protiviti tome da si ih i promijene. Naposlijetku ni moja mama mene nije pitala svida li mi se moje ime i niti ja nisam imala pravo glasa, nego sam ga eto kao i svi drugi ljudi na ovome svijetu dobila miloscu svojih roditelja i da me to do sada toliko smetalo vec bi ga promijenila (iako mi se zapravo i ne svida bas ali nisam tome pridavala veliku vaznost jer znam tko sam i sto sam bez obzira na ime u dokumentima)

----------


## cvjetiććć

Imamo Lukasa i sada očekujemo još jednog anđelića. Ako je curica sviđa mi se jako Leticija i Amelie, čak i Zara mi je onako upečatljivo i karakterno. A za dečka Aron (tako se trebao zvati Lukas ali je to mužiću bilo neprihvatljivo ime) ili Alessandro. Naravno MM nema još nikakve ideje , kao imamo vremena ali.... Bojim se da će biti ko za Lukasa kad smo mu odabrali ime u rodilištu...  :shock:

----------


## Aneta

A kako vam se sviđa ime MARO?
Ime je izvedeno iz imena Marko, a Marko mi se nikako ne sviđa, ali Maro zvuči ok  :Smile:

----------


## melange

> A kako vam se sviđa ime MARO?
> Ime je izvedeno iz imena Marko, a Marko mi se nikako ne sviđa, ali Maro zvuči ok


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## †vanesax

> A kako vam se sviđa ime MARO?
> Ime je izvedeno iz imena Marko, a Marko mi se nikako ne sviđa, ali Maro zvuči ok


A možda da ipak bude malo "modernije" npr. Mar  :Laughing:

----------


## †vanesax

Naravno, ovaj post nema veze sa tobom lično, tj tvojim odabirom.

Meni Maro zvuči u isto vreme i arhaično i moderno. I svakako, posebno.

I da se još malo osvrnem na gornje postove:
Ime Jan je staro, tradicionalno slovačko ime i nije nikakvo nabacivanje slova niti nečija izmišljotina da bi mu dete bilo posebno.

Ja takođe nosim ime koje je bilo  :shock: u to vreme kada sam ga dobila.
Do te mere je bilo neobično da matičar nije hteo da ga upiše u knjigu rođenih, jer, naopako, kakvo je to ime? Pa ne možete valjda tako zvati svoje dete   :Laughing:  
Btw. nickname mi uopšte nije kreativan. Pogađajte kako se zovem.
Dopuštam da svako ima svoje mišljenje, ali mi se ne dopada kada ga nekritički iznosi

----------


## cvjetiććć

> A kako vam se sviđa ime MARO?
> Ime je izvedeno iz imena Marko, a Marko mi se nikako ne sviđa, ali Maro zvuči ok


maro mi se sviđa, inače mom frendu marinu je maro nadimak ali kao ime je zaista rijetko, lijepo!!

----------


## MoMo

> A kako vam se sviđa ime MARO?


  :Zaljubljen:   super je ....a meni i super ide uz Lovre

----------


## maribel

Malo o muškim imenima: definitivno je puno veći izbor hrvatskih imena za dečke nego cure, zbog povijesti i značajnih osoba koje su uglavnom muškog roda svidjelo se to nama ili ne.
Ja ću sada samo nabrojati neka zaboravljena krasna muška imena koja su zamijenila današnja kratka poput Jan, Tin, pa onda Luka, Vito...
Divno mi je Višeslav(jedna engleskinja komentirala je da li to znači wishes love), Grigor(kao Vitez), Ruđer(kao Bošković)...
Ima ih još, ali stvarno se nemamo čega sramiti da bi posezali za stranim imenima.
Moj je izbor bio Fabijan, ali ispalo je da je Marieta.
Neka druga vremena donijela su neutralna imena za djecu koja nisu nosila nacionalni predznak, pa smo imali poplavu Zorana, Gorana, Darka, Damira, Davora, Siniša, Mladena, Željka...
Danas opet neka nova imena, a premalo maštovitosti-bogatstvo hrvatskih muških imena je ogromno i mislim da nije zgorega i o tome voditi računa.

----------


## babyboys

> Danas opet neka nova imena, a premalo maštovitosti-bogatstvo hrvatskih muških imena je ogromno i mislim da nije zgorega i o tome voditi računa.


pa da, ali ulaze li u ta stara hrvatska imena i izvedenice koje su uvriježene u nekim krajevima ili samo oiginal ime. moj Joško nije Josip i nisam se za tim vodila već je dobio ime po jednom predivnom čovjeku kojeg više nema. a svejedno me već dvije godine blijedo gledaju neki kad mu čuju ime i pitaju da šta fali josipu? ništa, ali nije po mom guštu.
Čak mi je svećenik rekao da smo ga mogli bar "normalno " krstit.  :Rolling Eyes:  




> Meni Maro zvuči u isto vreme i arhaično i moderno. I svakako, posebno.


i meni  :Heart:  




> Mi smo svom djetetu dali brutalno namnoženo troslovno ime Vid .


a ja Tin  :Razz:  

macemalo, imaš li ti djece i kako se zovu?

----------


## Asimon

> A kako vam se sviđa ime MARO?
> Ime je izvedeno iz imena Marko, a Marko mi se nikako ne sviđa, ali Maro zvuči ok


Maro je odlično ime, ali kod nas na jugu to nije skraćenica imena Marko nego Mario. (u doba mog djetinjstva, prije 20 i kusur godina, kad bi prošla grupica dječaka, samo si trebao pozvati: Maro! da se bar dvojica okrenu - a sad ga baš rijetko daju)

----------


## maribel

Joško mi je baš fora, kao i Maro-ne odudara to od tradicije hrvatkih imena.
Pa nije li Bepo isto tako izvedenica Josipa, Bepina od Josefina ili se varam.
Marieta je moje djetešce što je mala Marija ili ti Marijica.
Izabela je moje drugo dijete-što je izvedenica od Elizabete.
Sve u svemu to nisu neka izmišljena imena:dapače pridonose raznolikosti i po meni je ok imati i Joška, Bepa, Jozu, Josu nego pregršt Josipa.
Tako je i s Jura, Jure, Jurica, Juraj...
Ante, Antun, Anto, Antonio, Tonio, Toni, Tonči, Tonček, Tona....Zar ne?

----------


## mihic

Kako Vam se čini Melkior i Tibor?
Za Melkiora mi je samo jedna osoba rekla da je ok

----------


## summer

Tibor mi je puno ljepse, Melkior mi je nekako... zastarjelo.

----------


## Nomoget

> A kako vam se sviđa ime MARO?
> Ime je izvedeno iz imena Marko, a Marko mi se nikako ne sviđa, ali Maro zvuči ok


Ja sam rodila prije 3.mj i dali smo dečku to ime.
Osobno ne poznam nikog s tim imenom,i mislim da kod nas u Zd,se nitko tako ne zove.Svima je asocijacija na Dubrovnik.To ime ima sve što sam ja htjela :da je Hrvatsko,da je kratko,i da ga nema svaki drugi dječak u kvartu.Nekako sam sva preponosna kad izgovaram to ime... :D

----------


## babyboys

> Kako Vam se čini Melkior i Tibor?
> Za Melkiora mi je samo jedna osoba rekla da je ok


Tibor mi se jako sviđa.
Melkior baš i ne, makar je vrlo neobično i osebujno.
samo pazi da se brutalno ne namnoži  :Grin:

----------


## call me mommy

Melkior, probaj se zamisliti kako ides po parku i vides Melikore.

iskreno, ta Lotr, star wars, i ostala  imena  iz novih pustolovnih filomova mi se ne svidaju.

svvako ima svoj ukus.

----------


## melange

melkior može ako će se roditi kao stari mudri dida s duugom bradom  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Melkior, probaj se zamisliti kako ides po parku i vides Melikore.
> 
> iskreno, ta Lotr, star wars, i ostala  imena  iz novih pustolovnih filomova mi se ne svidaju.
> 
> svvako ima svoj ukus.


 to je staro ime, ono  biblija, sveta tri kralja i to   :/ 

ja se odmah sjetim melkiora tresića   :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> Osobno ne poznam nikog s tim imenom,i mislim da kod nas u Zd,se nitko tako ne zove.Svima je asocijacija na Dubrovnik.


Mene isto asocira na Dubrovnik, poznajem jednog decka (sad vec srednjovjecnog covjeka   :Grin: ) koji se tako zove, a bas je iz Dubrovnika.   :Smile:

----------


## mihic

Da to je biblijsko ime   :Smile:   , je osebujno, pomalo neobično
ne znam sviđa mi se ali se ljudi teško navikavaju na njega
Možda kada se rodi ne/bude "ličio" na Melkiora pa se ne ću morati dvoumiti
Što se samog izgovora tiče tako ga zovem još od začeća iako nisam znala je li muško ili žensko pa sam se nekeko naviknula

Tibor mi je krasno i alternativno ime
Rado bi čula još  Vaših komentara nekako više ljudi više reakcija što pozitivnih što negativnih .... lakše je

----------


## betty blue

> ja imam "čudno" ime i pola osnovne škole sam se htjela zvati ivana, jer su se sve najljepše i najkul cure zvale ivana. a sad svoje ime obožavam. i odskačem i baš mi je super


a ja ću sad crknut ako ne saznam koje je to!   :Grin:  

ja sam nekad davno govorila da ću svom sinu dat ime Dylan po Dylan Dogu u koga sam bila zaljubljena, al onda bi svi mislili da je po Dilanu iz Beberli Hilsa (vrlo zrela razmišljanja kako možete primjetiti), danas me prošla želja a što i kad mi je muž Dalmoš koji nikad ne bi pristao na neobično ime (njemu sam već i ja preneobična   :Grin:  )
Onda sam bila govorila da ću sinu srednje ime dati Homer u čast Homeru J. Simpsonu - al mi asocijacija nije baš neka pa sam odustala - iako obožavam H.J. Simpsona...

----------


## Aneta

Pa onda Maro izvedeno od Marko, Mario ili Marijan? :/

----------


## Aneta

I Borna čini mi se ok  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vindira

> A kako vam se sviđa ime MARO?
> Ime je izvedeno iz imena Marko, a Marko mi se nikako ne sviđa, ali Maro zvuči ok


MARO će se zvati moj dečec.Dugo smo razmišljali,pa smo gledali snimku s uzv-a i zaključili,to je to,ime stvoreno za našeg bebača. U našem kraju nije često (mislim da će biti jedini),a i što mi je najbitnije, kratko je i.Svima koji nas pitaju se jako sviđa.Meni se isto Marko nikako ne sviđa,al ovo mi je baš  :Heart:

----------


## vindira

> Pa onda Maro izvedeno od Marko, Mario ili Marijan? :/


Negdje sam pročitala da je izvedenica i od imena Marin,pa sad...

----------


## L&L0809

vidim da se vecina vas fokusirala na slovo M...a jel imate neki lijepi prijedlog na slovo L - prvi sin mi je Lovro, sad ne znamo sto cekamo, za curicu smo spremni, al decko nam je veliki  :?

----------


## anamar

Lucijan, Leon, Leo, Lukas ...

----------


## gaggy

Ja i mm smo mislili dati ime Matias ali kada smo malo razmislili shvatili smo da ga nitko (ovdje pogotovo) neće tako zvati nego Mate, Matia itd sto izvedenica .....pa smo smišljali neko ime koje se ne može što bi se reklo prekrštavati i odlučili da ako bude dečko bit će Filip.

----------


## Aneta

> Aneta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa onda Maro izvedeno od Marko, Mario ili Marijan? :/
> 
> 
> Negdje sam pročitala da je izvedenica i od imena Marin,pa sad...


E, pa sad problem... Od kojeg imena je Maro? Meni je to važno jer kako sam strankinja voljela bih mojima objasniti kako bi im se unuk zvao na poljskom  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BebaBeba

Meni se necak zove Noel.. a brat i sogorica su dosli do toga jer su preokrenuli ime svog najstarijeg sina - LEON  :Smile: 
A ime Noel je baaas slatko! Mada su jaaako pogrijesili jer ima naopako ime ali bome i skroz suprotan karakter!!  8)

----------


## vindira

> Meni se necak zove Noel.. a brat i sogorica su dosli do toga jer su preokrenuli ime svog najstarijeg sina - LEON 
> A ime Noel je baaas slatko! Mada su jaaako pogrijesili jer ima naopako ime ali bome i skroz suprotan karakter!!  8)


Kako su se to originalno sjetili,baš mi se sviđa  :Grin:  
*Aneta*, Mene isto zanima značenje,al na žalost nigdje na netu nisam našla.

----------


## tangerina

> E, pa sad problem... Od kojeg imena je Maro? Meni je to važno jer kako sam strankinja voljela bih mojima objasniti kako bi im se unuk zvao na poljskom


Aneta, treba ti neko iz Dubrovnika za tu procjenu, pošto je to njihovo ime. mm je Dubrovčanin, ali ne virujen da će znat (svekrva eventualno, pa ću pitat)
Mi smo se isto odlučili za to ime (dobro, imamo još 4 mjeseca fore, ali zasad nam je ovo fav), a slatka mi je i, recimo, splitska verzija Marul.

----------


## Aneta

> Aneta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E, pa sad problem... Od kojeg imena je Maro? Meni je to važno jer kako sam strankinja voljela bih mojima objasniti kako bi im se unuk zvao na poljskom 
> 
> 
> Aneta, treba ti neko iz Dubrovnika za tu procjenu, pošto je to njihovo ime. mm je Dubrovčanin, ali ne virujen da će znat (svekrva eventualno, pa ću pitat)
> Mi smo se isto odlučili za to ime (dobro, imamo još 4 mjeseca fore, ali zasad nam je ovo fav), a slatka mi je i, recimo, splitska verzija Marul.


*tangerina*, molim pitaj svekrvu jer ja nemam nikoga iz Dubrovnika.
Na internetu sam našla samo ovo: 
http://www.imehrvatsko.net/Imena/Mar...4/Default.aspx
ali i tu su zbunjujuće informacije :/
A za Marula prvi put čujem. I to nije loše ime, a uz to bliže mi Split nego Dubrovnik  :Grin:

----------


## sis

> Aneta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E, pa sad problem... Od kojeg imena je Maro? Meni je to važno jer kako sam strankinja voljela bih mojima objasniti kako bi im se unuk zvao na poljskom 
> 
> 
> Aneta, treba ti neko iz Dubrovnika za tu procjenu, pošto je to njihovo ime. mm je Dubrovčanin, ali ne virujen da će znat (svekrva eventualno, pa ću pitat)
> Mi smo se isto odlučili za to ime (dobro, imamo još 4 mjeseca fore, ali zasad nam je ovo fav), a slatka mi je i, recimo, splitska verzija Marul.


Maro zaista dolazi od Marina, a postoje još varijante Maroje i Marojica.

----------


## kikki

nas sin se zove marin (to je bilo jedino ime koje nam se oboma svidjalo, iako je i moj brat marin ali dobro).....sad opet cekamo pisulinca i u istom problemu....ime.....sta je zanimljivo slazemo se u svim karakteristikama koje bi to ime trebalo imati (kratko i domace-dalmatinsko) -meni su ok imena dino, toni, karlo, bruno (mm su to talijanska imena-bljak), meni ok ime krste (njemu to za stare didove) njemu se svidja ante (imamo ih hrpu u familiji pa otpada kao i luka, roko, ivan, mate, frane, jakov, marko...eh, da mm je sime pa i to otpada).....slatke muke....

...cini mi se da sva imena tipa marin, maro i slicno dolaze od rijeci morski pa su to samo razlicite inacice.....neka me upuceniji isprave.....

----------


## Iva

Ja imam Gabrijela i Mihaela... Starijem sam ime dala po jednom prekrasnom malom djecaku kojeg sam upoznala kao tinejderica u bolnici i koji mi je bio jako, jako drag... Mihael je bio nekako logicki slijed :D

MM isprva nije htio to ime...asocijacije su mu bile na Mihaela Mikića koji mu nije drag .. i tako, medjutim nakon sto je bio prisutan na porodu rekao je kako god ja zelim tako ce se zvat :D

E, a ja sad imam veliku nedoumicu ako cemo ikada imati jos jedno dijete... Rafael mi se ne svidja... niti Rafaela za curu... i kaj sad?

----------


## babyboys

> nas sin se zove marin (to je bilo jedino ime koje nam se oboma svidjalo, iako je i moj brat marin ali dobro).....sad opet cekamo pisulinca i u istom problemu....ime.....sta je zanimljivo slazemo se u svim karakteristikama koje bi to ime trebalo imati (kratko i domace-dalmatinsko) -meni su ok imena dino, toni, karlo, bruno (mm su to talijanska imena-bljak), meni ok ime krste (njemu to za stare didove) njemu se svidja ante (imamo ih hrpu u familiji pa otpada kao i luka, roko, ivan, mate, frane, jakov, marko...eh, da mm je sime pa i to otpada).....slatke muke....
> 
> ...cini mi se da sva imena tipa marin, maro i slicno dolaze od rijeci morski pa su to samo razlicite inacice.....neka me upuceniji isprave.....


a duje, bepo, lovre, jere, joško  :Heart:  tonči, stipe....

----------


## babyboys

iva, a samuel?

----------


## marmelada

sve nam se vise i vise sviđa Viktor za našeg limača! bas bi nekakao i odahnula da se konacno odlucimo za ziher   :Grin:

----------


## goranka

> iva, a samuel?


Samuel je meni jako lijepo ime. Da sam u drugoj trudnoći rodila dečka tako bi se zvao. Ali bila je cura pa ništa.

----------


## Iva

> iva, a samuel?


Vidis, vidis... nikad se tog imena nisam sjetila  :Smile:  Bas je lijepo....

----------


## babyboys

i meni je   :Heart:  , ali se mm nikako ne sviđa,...

a samuel je isto jedan od arkanđela

----------


## Iva

A mislim da nije, jer koliko me sjecanje sluzi bila su  4 arhanđela: Mihael, Gabrijel, Rafael i Lucifer od kojih je ovaj zadnji krenuo krivim putem   :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

> A mislim da nije, jer koliko me sjecanje sluzi bila su  4 arhanđela: Mihael, Gabrijel, Rafael i Lucifer od kojih je ovaj zadnji krenuo krivim putem


Meni su lijepa imena Andrija i Toma i pašu uz imena tvojih dečki, isto su  starinska, nisu česta i muževno zvuče.

----------


## dani1

Eto da se i ja pridružim, jer će treće biti dečko. Ja obožavam malo neobičnija imena, ali to nam je obiteljski zbog porjekla i dosta neobičnog prezimena. Moji favoriti za sada su:

Gaj, Ivar, Darin, Miron, Izak, Kaleb, Maksim, Lobel, Simon i Oskar.
Baš ću danas izbombardirati MM-a pa da vidim kaj veli  :Laughing:

----------


## melange

otkud ste lobel iskopali?

gaj i kaleb su mi lijepi  :Smile:

----------


## L&L0809

> otkud ste lobel iskopali?


to i mene zanima   :Smile:  

i jel imas jos neko lijepo, a neobicno ime na L? mozda malo manje neobicno od Lobela...

----------


## Sirius Black

Kak ne znate od kud je Lobel, sram vas bilo   :Wink:  

http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hrvati

----------


## L&L0809

ajme, zbilja nas moze biti sram   :Embarassed:  

za Tugu i Bugu sam cula, ali Lobel...

----------


## ninanuna

I ja se pridružujem. Što kažete na Dominik?!?

----------


## melange

> ajme, zbilja nas moze biti sram   
> 
> za Tugu i Bugu sam cula, ali Lobel...


auuu >posipam se pepelom<

dominik je moj favorit  :Heart:

----------


## dani1

E da Lobel, meni jedno od najdražih, a reakcije ljudi su uvijek  :?

----------


## dani1

Imena na L? Neznam meni je lijepo i Leo, ali tako se zvao moj tata, pa kod mene ne dolazi u obzir jer je naš dogovor da nema davanja imena po predcima. Lav mi je isto lijepo.

----------


## ninanuna

dominik je moj favorit  :Heart: [/quote]

Hvala melange!  :Kiss:

----------


## dani1

Još sam malo surfala i našla još neka imena.
Bastian, Kai, Kasper, Elian, Franko, Matias.
I još sam iskopala da Kaleb na hebr. znači pas! Šteta, a tako mi dobro zvuči, bila sam uvjerena da je i značenje neko posebno-pa u stvari i je.

----------


## dani1

Dominik mi je jako lijepo ime, a još mi je ljepša ženska verzija Domenika. Meni je to bila jedna od opcija za curicu. Lijepo mi je još i Dorian, ali kad mi se rodio prvi sin jednostavno on nije bio Dorian. Hmm.

----------


## Maslačkica

Nije li Domenika na talijanskom nedjelja? 99,99% jeste...

----------


## Lutonjica

*Lenard* mi je trenutno   :Mljac:  

Miron i Bastian isto

----------


## Loryblue

> Nije li Domenika na talijanskom nedjelja? 99,99% jeste...


nije 99,99 nego 100 posto.

ja sam opet na sto muka  :Grin:  

mm neće ni da čuje za ime Moreno ma koliko ga L. i ja nagovarale.
sad sam mu predložila Dominik jer mi je to ime u datom momentu prvo palo na pamet a i lipo mi je ime.

on se još potajno nada kako ću ja oduševljeno pristat na ime koje ima njegov otac. a u meni iz dana u dan sve veći revolt i odbojnost prema tom imenu.

----------


## piplica

Lory, meni je Frane prekrasno ime!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BP

ja razbijam glavu vec danima, i ponestalo mi je inspiracije...rado bi nasla lijepo musko ime koje zavrsava na ...ian.
Do sad mi se vrzmaju Dorian, Damian, Lucian..ima netko prijedlog?

----------


## babyboys

> jel imas jos neko lijepo, a neobicno ime na L? mozda malo manje neobicno od Lobela...


Lordan? Lav mi se isto jako sviđa.
Leon, Livio... Leon je bio moj favorit za Tina, ali...







> musko ime koje zavrsava na ...ian.


sebastian, ili još kraće, samo Bastian...

----------


## L&L0809

MM je Leo, tak da Leo, Leon...kod nas na zalost ne dolaze u obzir (a to su mi tako lijepa imena   :Smile:   ). nesto smo razmisljali o Lavu (iako su me sve moje frendice spljuvale), nije ni to lose ime. Iako, ako bude mali streberko, pa Lav...  :Grin:

----------


## dani1

Simon na hebr. znači tuponosi, krasno.

----------


## dani1

Na drugom sajtu sam našla ovo
Simon-To be heard, Origin: Hebrew

----------


## Smajlić

> ja razbijam glavu vec danima, i ponestalo mi je inspiracije...rado bi nasla lijepo musko ime koje zavrsava na ...ian.
> Do sad mi se vrzmaju Dorian, Damian, Lucian..ima netko prijedlog?


Kristian? Adrian?

----------


## L&L0809

a samo IAN?

----------


## točkalica

> nesto smo razmisljali o Lavu (iako su me sve moje frendice spljuvale), nije ni to lose ime. Iako, ako bude mali streberko, pa Lav...



Ne želim nikoga uvrijedit jer svatko ima svoj ukus i izbor. Al kad sam srela poznanicu koju dugo nisam vidjela i ima bebu. pitam :joj slatkica ,kako se zove, a ona onako više sramežljivo nego preponosno Lav. nakon što smo se rastale ja šokirana. 
ne mogu zamislit da vičem po parku Lav ili Lave kako već?!  znam da je to staro ime, ne razumijem se kako je nastalo, ali zašto onda Tigar i Dabar nisu ime ako Lav je ?
pa će u istoj učionici bit Tigar, Dabar. Lav, a možda i Lavica    :Razz:  

napominjem ne želim uvrijedit one kojima se tako dijete zove ili im se sviđa ime, samo se čudim naglas   :Smile:

----------


## Elly

[quote="babyboys"]


> jel imas jos neko lijepo, a neobicno ime na L? mozda malo manje neobicno od Lobela...


Loris? Liam?  Lukas? (sa C ili K, ovisno o afinitetu) Lariel (Lari)...?

----------


## L&L0809

tockalica - razumijem te u potpunosti   :Grin:   mene samo muci to sto mi nema lijepih muskih imena na L (opcenito mi ima jako malo lijepih muskih imena, a kad se uzme u obzir da se jos i MM mora svidjeti  :? ). ma, sve se nadam da ce biti curica, jer smo tu sigurni. a ako bude decko, za ime cemo se ocito odluciti kad ga dodjemo prijaviti (tako smo i s Lovrom napravili, do tada je bio "mis mali"   :Smile:  )

----------


## betty blue

> znam da je to staro ime, ne razumijem se kako je nastalo, ali zašto onda Tigar i Dabar nisu ime ako Lav je ?
> pa će u istoj učionici bit Tigar, Dabar. Lav, a možda i Lavica    
> 
> napominjem ne želim uvrijedit one kojima se tako dijete zove ili im se sviđa ime, samo se čudim naglas


ja poznam dva brata zovu se Tigran i Lav  :Grin:  
meni je to baš fora
al ne bih dala svom djetetu takvo ime

----------


## Bebinja

ako budem imala sina bit će Branimir.Tako krasno i jako ime  :Heart:  
inače lijepa su mi i Krševan,Krizogon,Oktavijan,Cvitan,Barnabaš i tako...
al to sve zvuči egotično za naše krajeve...  :Grin:

----------


## Bebinja

I Sergej i Rodion su mi predivna imena...

----------


## točkalica

> tockalica - razumijem te u potpunosti    mene samo muci to sto mi nema lijepih muskih imena na L (opcenito mi ima jako malo lijepih muskih imena, a kad se uzme u obzir da se jos i MM mora svidjeti  :? ). ma, sve se nadam da ce biti curica, jer smo tu sigurni. a ako bude decko, za ime cemo se ocito odluciti kad ga dodjemo prijaviti (tako smo i s Lovrom napravili, do tada je bio "mis mali"   )



pa vidim u potpisu da se očekuju lorena ili luka? znači predomislii ste se inače meni su ta dva imena oba lijepa!
a reci mi zašto mora biti na L ? možda vam se neko drugo ime sviđa? da li zato jer je prvo dijete na L?
tako sam i ja razmišljala nas troje smo na isto slovo i sad razmišljam kad dobijemo drugo dijete bilo bi fora da i on dobije ime istim slovom, ali sve više vidim da to neće biti toliko važno i sama si kažem da ne tupim bezveze, i što je najgore sva imena koja mi se sviđaju manje više su na L.   :Razz:

----------


## L&L0809

bio je Luka u planu, ali smo jednom bili u parku s jos 3 deckica, i sva 3 su se zvali Luka  :shock:  pa bi se htjeli predomisliti   :Smile:   a ja sam si zacrtala da ce mi se sva djeca zvati na L (bez nekog posebnog razloga, al kad si nekaj utuvim u glavu, onda je to to   :Razz:  ). zenskih imena na L imam hrpu (lorena, lota, lea...), al musko mi je  :?

----------


## babyboys

[quote="Bebinja"]ako budem imala sina bit će Branimir.Tako krasno i jako ime  :Heart:  
[quote]

za jaku i snažnu osobu.
mm je branimir, a i moj glavni urednik  i oba su strašne individue, jaki karakteri s kojima treba znat izać na kraj, a ustvari dobrice .

----------


## Smajlić

> BP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja razbijam glavu vec danima, i ponestalo mi je inspiracije...rado bi nasla lijepo musko ime koje zavrsava na ...ian.
> Do sad mi se vrzmaju Dorian, Damian, Lucian..ima netko prijedlog?
> 
> 
> Kristian? Adrian?


Maksimilian?

----------


## točkalica

> bio je Luka u planu, ali smo jednom bili u parku s jos 3 deckica, i sva 3 su se zvali Luka  :shock:  pa bi se htjeli predomisliti    a ja sam si zacrtala da ce mi se sva djeca zvati na L (bez nekog posebnog razloga, al kad si nekaj utuvim u glavu, onda je to to   ). zenskih imena na L imam hrpu (lorena, lota, lea...), al musko mi je  :?


a Lukas? 
Lino
Lucijan
Lorenzo
Luis
Lukman
Labud- evo još jedne životinje- labudiću mamin   :Laughing:  
Leonid


a za curice mi se sviđa Lorena i Luana!

----------


## Smajlić

> L&L0809 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bio je Luka u planu, ali smo jednom bili u parku s jos 3 deckica, i sva 3 su se zvali Luka  :shock:  pa bi se htjeli predomisliti    a ja sam si zacrtala da ce mi se sva djeca zvati na L (bez nekog posebnog razloga, al kad si nekaj utuvim u glavu, onda je to to   ). zenskih imena na L imam hrpu (lorena, lota, lea...), al musko mi je  :?
> 
> 
> a Lukas? 
> Lino
> Lucijan
> ...


Lovro? Leonard? Lukas?

----------


## L&L0809

ma i meni je nekako sve blize ime Lukas, jos samo moram MM nagovoriti. Lucijan mi je isto jako lijepo ime, al MM ne zeli ni cuti za to   :Rolling Eyes:  

nista, danas kad MM dodje s posla, slijedi uvjeravanje...

----------


## andiko

> a ja sam si zacrtala da ce mi se sva djeca zvati na L (bez nekog posebnog razloga, al kad si nekaj utuvim u glavu, onda je to to   )


Lucifer?   :Grin:

----------


## Aneta

A mi još nismo odlučili o imenu, a termin mi je za 6 dana :/  Maro nam se čini ok, ali i dalje ne znam od kojeg imena potiče... Nadamo se da dijete će nam samo reći kako se zove  :Laughing:

----------


## L&L0809

> Lucifer?


e, da znas kome si to napisala   :Razz:   na sljedecoj kavi ili u igraonici cu te dohvatiti   :Grin:

----------


## Bebinja

zašto ne Ladislav? tako arhaično i rijetko ime

----------


## Bebinja

> A mi još nismo odlučili o imenu, a termin mi je za 6 dana :/  Maro nam se čini ok, ali i dalje ne znam od kojeg imena potiče... Nadamo se da dijete će nam samo reći kako se zove


ajme,ne znam ti ni ja iako sam studirala u dbk-u,a tamo je svaki drugi Maro.
ono što je meni super je kako oni to izgovaraju...teško mi je to sada napisat,ali zvuči .

----------


## BP

eto zasad nam vodi Adrian...iako u uzem izboru je jos i Elian, jedino kad se izgovara malo podsjeca na alien   :Grin:

----------


## maribel

Opet ja drage moje svratila na ovu temu i uporno ću se zalagati i dalje za povratak starohrvatskih muških imena u želji da ista ne nestanu.
Moji novi favoriti:
*Juran* - iz drame I.Kukuljevića Sakcinskog Juran i Sofia
Ljudevit- kao Gaj
Antun-kao Matoš
Grigor-kao Vitez
pa i Vatroslav, Višeslav, Ruđer
 Ferdo mi je super-kao Livadić
Fabijan
Ignac
Bilo bi stvarno lijepo izaći malo iz okvira mode i kratkih imena-to su ipak možda budući uspješni poslovni ljudi, pravnici, liječnici, arhitekti, književnici... Treba i o tome voditi računa.
Dr. Juran tako lijepo zvuči....

----------


## maribel

L&L0809- muško ime na L, a da nije često i meni vrlo simpa:Lukša

----------


## L&L0809

maribel, hvala, sve citam tvoj 1 post u nadi da cu naci neko ime na L., a ono, ti nista   :Smile:  

nije ni Luksa lose, predlozit cu MM Luksa i Lukas, pa da vidimo sto ce on reci.

----------


## maribel

Baš lijepo-veseli me pomisao da sam pomogla pri odabiru imena za jednog malog anđela  :Saint:

----------


## Asimon

pa L&L0809 Lukša je ime od milja za Luku (isto kao Nikša za Nikolu....) tako da bi time ispunila želju (kao što vidim iz potpisa), a pritom dobila malo neobičniju verziju imena.   :Smile:

----------


## L&L0809

je, je, sve cekam da se MM i ja dogovorimo da napokon i potpis promijenim   :Smile:   al nista od dogovora do cetvrtka, posto je MM na sluzbenom putu i da ga sad zovem zbog toga, mislim da bi me iz njemacke katapultirao na sjeverni pol   :Embarassed:

----------


## Bebinja

> Opet ja drage moje svratila na ovu temu i uporno ću se zalagati i dalje za povratak starohrvatskih muških imena u želji da ista ne nestanu.
> Moji novi favoriti:
> *Juran* - iz drame I.Kukuljevića Sakcinskog Juran i Sofia
> Ljudevit- kao Gaj
> Antun-kao Matoš
> Grigor-kao Vitez
> pa i Vatroslav, Višeslav, Ruđer
>  Ferdo mi je super-kao Livadić
> Fabijan
> ...


ovo debelo potpisujem!  :Love:

----------


## maribel

Općenito se o ukusima ne raspravlja i nije mi bio cilj govoriti loše o bilo čijem izboru, ali evo voljela bi stvarno da se bar ovako malo podsjetimo da postoje  super imena, dio su naše bogataekulturne baštine i možda bar nekome damo ideju za cool zaboravljeno ime....
Oton, Izidor, Stjepko.....

----------


## babyboys

> Bilo bi stvarno lijepo izaći malo iz okvira mode i kratkih imena-to su ipak možda budući uspješni poslovni ljudi, pravnici, liječnici, arhitekti, književnici... Treba i o tome voditi računa.



ili rokeri, padobranci, vojnici, tatoo majstori... ime ne garantira ništa

----------


## hrčkić

Ja doista ne vidim kakve veze imaju kratka imena s time da li će netko u budućnosti biti liječnik, arhitekt ili tatoo majstor?! Zar su kratka imena sama po sebi neprilična/neozbiljna za jednog liječnika, arhitekta ili književnika?!

----------


## babyboys

ne, moja poanta je bila baš u tome da ime ne određuje ništa, pa bilo ono kratko dugačko, staro, moderno...

ja ću s jednakim guštom pročitat knjigu od nekog Svena i od nekog Ljudevita, ako je knjiga dobra, jednako ću vjerovat dijagnozi koju mi postavi neka Gea ili neka Ana, ako je točna, ako pokaže želju da mi pomogne...

ako će jednog dana voljeti ono što radi, ako će biti dobar čovjek i ako će biti zadovoljan sam sa sobom, ma nek se zove kolodvor.

----------


## L&L0809

nadam se da ti se nece 3. sin zbilja zvati kolodvor   :Laughing:  

ma, samo se salim, mislim da bitno da se ime svidja i mami i tati, a sto drugi mislili o tome je manje bitno. a dijete si tako i tako s 18 godina moze promijeniti ime (pa i u kolodvor ako ce htjeti ).  :Kiss:  

a ovaj topic zato i sluzi, da svatko predlozi ime koje mu se svidja, pa mozda netko ima isti ukus i nadje nesto sto mu samome ne bi palo na pamet.

----------


## hrčkić

babyboys, moj komentar nije išao tebe, shvaćam tvoju poruku i slažem se s njom, nego je išao maribel - iz njenog posta proizlazi da kratka imena baš i nisu prikladna za recimo uspješne poslovne ljude, liječnike, arhitekte, književnike!!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babyboys

L&L, kaj ste odlučili?jel stiže Lukša ( to mi je ime sad baš  :Heart:  )

hrčkić, ja sam reagirala baš zato što će po maribelinom moja djeca bit tatoo majstori (ajde, jođško će možda biti ribar  :Grin:  )

e da, L&L, koji sin? ja nadalje rađam samo kćeri. a smjet će se zvat kolodvorka ako će htjet

----------


## L&L0809

ma ja se nadam da ce ovo moje bit curica jer smo se to vec 100% dogovorili. Luksa ili Lukas moraju pricekati da se MM vrati sa sluzbenog puta, da se konacno dogovorimo (pa da i potpis mogu promijeniti   :Smile:  ).

a ak ces poslusati svoje sinove, nebus ti curicu jos dugo dugo rodila - tako da samo prati ovaj topic, mozda ti se svidi neko ime   :Razz:   (a u nedostatku boljeg, ni kolodvorka nije lose)

----------


## babyboys

kaže mm da mi ne treba cura za ravnotežu, njih je triput više, a u deficitu su.  :Grin:  

sad ću bit sama s njima 4 dana, pa će me proć volja za rađanjem privremeno,ionako samo teoretiziram tu po trudničkim.

----------


## L&L0809

tako i treba - cula sam negdje (bapske price, znam) da ce zena roditi onaj spol koji je u vezi bio manje dominantan kad je zatrudnila   :Grin:   tako da ces ti ocito biti jedna od onih zena koje radjaju samo muske   :Rolling Eyes:  

nis, onda ak te zasad prosla zelja, bumo na 3. isle u isto vrijeme   :Kiss:

----------


## babyboys

pitaj me drugi tjedan opet  :Grin:

----------


## Frida

cure, priča se o muškim imenima, o ostalom možete na pp.

----------


## Loryblue

> *ja poznam dva brata zovu se Tigran i Lav*  
> meni je to baš fora
> al ne bih dala svom djetetu takvo ime


ti i ja očito poznajemo ista dva brata  :Grin:   jer je premala slučajnost da budu dva para braće s istim imenima.

meni je muško ime *Loris* predivno, ali bi bilo skroz glupo da mi se imena dice razlikuju u samo dva zadnja slova.

----------


## Loryblue

> Lory, meni je Frane prekrasno ime!


blago tebi.  :Grin:  
mene ovo ime asocira na (znaš već koga) i odmah mi je odbojno. da nije (znaš već koga) možda mi ime ni ne bi bilo mrsko.   :Grin:  

mm još nema blage veze kakvo bi ime volio da mu nosi potomak.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## piplica

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Lory, meni je Frane prekrasno ime! 
> 
> 
> blago tebi.  
> mene ovo ime asocira na (znaš već koga) i odmah mi je odbojno. da nije (znaš već koga) možda mi ime ni ne bi bilo mrsko.


Meni se to ime sviđa još iz školskih dana, pa me uopće ne asocira na znamvećkoga  :Wink:  , jer je to iz vremena prije njega...

----------


## Iva M.

> Opet ja drage moje svratila na ovu temu i uporno ću se zalagati i dalje za povratak starohrvatskih muških imena u želji da ista ne nestanu.
> Moji novi favoriti:
> *Juran* - iz drame I.Kukuljevića Sakcinskog Juran i Sofia
> Ljudevit- kao Gaj
> Antun-kao Matoš
> Grigor-kao Vitez
> pa i Vatroslav, Višeslav, Ruđer
>  Ferdo mi je super-kao Livadić
> Fabijan
> Ignac


Pa se tako moji dečki zovu Krešimir i Grgur.
I nevjerojatno je koliko se ljudi iznenade kada im kažem kako se zovu.
Ostanu u prvi mah lagano šokirani, a onda kažu kako lijepo ime, malo rijetko, ali lijepo. 
Nekima se stvarno dopadne, ali ima i onih koji kažu reda radi. 
Mene to uopće ne dira, ali imam osjećaj da svi očekuju da ću reći, ne znam, Tin, Jan, Fran i slično. 
Da ne bi bilo zabune, nemam ja ništa protiv tih imena, Fran mi je, dapače, jako lijepo ime, 
ali samo želim reći koliko su ta kratka imena u modi da ljudi jednostavno ostanu malo zatečeni sa ovim "staromodnim".




> ja ću s jednakim guštom pročitat knjigu od nekog Svena i od nekog Ljudevita, ako je knjiga dobra, jednako ću vjerovat dijagnozi koju mi postavi neka Gea ili neka Ana, ako je točna, ako pokaže želju da mi pomogne...


Ali isto tako potpisujem i ovo.

----------


## betty blue

> betty blue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *ja poznam dva brata zovu se Tigran i Lav*  
> meni je to baš fora
> al ne bih dala svom djetetu takvo ime
> 
> 
> ti i ja očito poznajemo ista dva brata   jer je premala slučajnost da budu dva para braće s istim imenima.


  :Wink:  
ma nema slučajnosti na ovom svijetu
onda sigurno znaš i kako im se sestre zovu   :Smile:

----------


## maribel

Kao i puno puta u životu ostala sam neshvaćena: naravno da ime ne čini čovjeka, pa tako i ona o odijelu stoji.
Moj je komentar išao u smjeru da bi  kod roditelja pri odabiru tako važne stvari, a to je ime budućeg djeteta trebalo postojati više kriterija, a ne samo trenutačna moda.
Usporedila bi to s ovim: kupujemo nove cipele, pa biramo udobne, moderne, pa da pašu uz nekoliko kombinacija - a znamo da ćemo ih nositi sezonu, dvije....
Pa zar je onda nelogičan moj prijedlog da pri odabiru dječjeg imena mislimo o biću kojem ga dajemo, da ime  na neki način i određuje tu osobu priznali mi to ili ne, da bi bilo lijepo da paše uz prezime, možda i karakter, da nosi neku tradiciju, da mu možete jednog dana i reći značenje i porijeklo imena...
Ma da ne duljim više- meni je to važna stvar, ime nas ne određuje niti garantira da ćemo biti uspješni ako nosimo ime uspješnog čovjeka.

----------


## L&L0809

meni je bitno da ime pase uz prezime, i bas zato trazimo kratka imena, jer nam je prezime poduze. sto se tice karaktera djeteta, bilo bi odlicno kad bi mu mogli dati ime nakon par mjeseci (ili mozda cak i godina), kad se uvjerimo u njegov karakter. ali kad ga moramo prijaviti najkasnije sa mjesec dana.
meni nikad trenutacna moda u odabiru imena nije igrala neku ulogu, jednostavno imam neka imena koja su mi lijepa od malena, samo sto se tu moje misljenje i misljenje MM razilaze   :Grin:  
uf, samo da se MM vrati s puta, pa da se dogovorimo (Luksa ili Lukas). drzite mi fige da mu se bar jedno od ta dva imena svidi. ako ne, vracam se na ovaj topic   :Kiss:

----------


## babyboys

moji šogori su Hrvoje, Tomislav i Domagoj, mm je Branimir, sve stara i lijepa imena, imaju svoju povijest i tradiciju. i sva četvorica su ljudi koji mogu nositi takva imena, pašu im uz karakter. 

Ja sam čitavu trudnoću s T sanjala jednog malog Leona, ali kada se rodio , nije bio Leon-jednostavno mu to ime nikako nije pasalo. i onda je stvar spasio kalendar, na njegov rođendan je sv.Augustin, ali meni to nikako nije sjelo,i postao je Tin. ne zato jer je moderno - jer tada nije bilo, on je bio nadaleko i naširoko jedini, nego zato jer sam nekako osjetila da će on to ime znati "nositi". i bila sam u pravu. u skladu s nasljeđem imena, prava je umjetnička duša, mali boem.

----------


## babyboys

pobježe mi post.   :Rolling Eyes:  

ono što sam htjela reći da ima modernih imena koja mogu biti jaka, baš kao i tradiionalnih

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Moram priznati da ne primjećujem baš neku koliziju između popularnih imena i tradicije (posebno kad je riječ o muškim imenima). Pogledajte liste najpopularnijih imena i vidjet ćete da su sva do jednog iz Biblije, katoličkog kalendara ili hrvatske povijesti. OK, tu i tamo se nađe koja modernizirana tj. talijanizirana ili germanizirana verzija gore navedenog (Mateo, Lukas itd.), ali sve to ne mijenja opći dojam da na ovim prostorima ništa nije u toj mjeri IN kao tradicija.

----------


## Loryblue

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  betty blue prvotno napisa
> ...


ne znam im sestre. tigran i ja smo radili u istoj branši i tako ga znam.
aj mi šapni imena sestara  :Grin:   jesu isto ovako "luda" ko njihova.

----------


## BP

eto moje dilemice se polako rasprsuju, naime frendica mi je dala dobar savijet - da pogledam numeroloski koji ime bas najbolje odgovora.
I ja sam je poslusala, nije da sam sad praznovjerna ali ipak jos jedna info i uteg na vagi   :Rolling Eyes:  
ako nekome treba broj od doticnog numerologa, saljem na pp

----------


## dani1

Eto ja i MM smo se počeli dogovarati oko imena, ali ishod je nevidljiv. Njegovi prijedlozi su
Valter
Neo
Adolf
Karlo

Niti jedno od ovih imena mi nije palo na pamet i niti jedno mi ne paše, osim možda NEO. Karlo se zvao moj stric pa tako nebu došlo u obzir.
Ajme, bit će ovo teško.

----------


## babyboys

meni se od ovih imena koja si navela najviše sviđa Valter, a mislim i da paše uz ovih drugih dvoje.

Karlo mi je ok, Adolf mi nikako ne sjeda, ko ni Neo, ja ne volim Matrix.
ali to je samo moje mišljenje, ukusi su, naravno različitio.

----------


## Peterlin

He he he... ova imena kao da su izronila iz obitelji mm-a! 

Mi imamo Leona i Emila... Valter je isto bio u igri, ali nismo ga odabrali zato jer se ne piše jednako na svim jezicima. 

Ostale varijante bile su još: Albin, Simon, Erik, Alfred, Oto

----------


## dani1

Ma i meni Valter još kak, tak, ali Adolf mi je bilo  :shock: . Naš mali susjed koji je pola kinez, a pola hrvat zove se Neo i njemu stvarno paše, a moji su svi žuti ko piceki.
Prva asocijacija na Valter mi je bila Bata Živoinović i Valter brani Sarajevo, i mislim da spika ide ovak nekak. Tko je Valter, svi smo mi Valter i veduta Sarajeva i Bata Živoinović koji odlazi u daljinu.

----------


## dani1

> Ma i meni Valter još kak, tak, ali Adolf mi je bilo  :shock: . Naš mali susjed koji je pola kinez, a pola hrvat zove se Neo i njemu stvarno paše, a moji su svi žuti ko piceki.
> Prva asocijacija na Valter mi je bila Bata Živoinović i Valter brani Sarajevo, i mislim da spika ide ovak nekak. Tko je Valter, svi smo mi Valter i veduta Sarajeva i Bata Živoinović koji odlazi u daljinu.


Merkwürdig! Seit ich in SARAJEVO bin, suche ich Walter und finde ihn nicht. Und jetzt, wo ich gehen muss, weiss ich wer er ist. -Sie wissen wer Walter ist?! Sagen Sie mir sofort seinen Namen! -Ich werde ihn Ihnen zeigen... Sehen Sie diese Stadt? Das ist Walter!

Eto tako je to išlo, nemogu si pomoći!

----------


## kikic

:Laughing:

----------


## emarink

Bok curke,
A kako vam se sviđaju ova imena hrvatskih vladara:
BELA
DAMJAN
ŠIMUN
MATKO

ili neka druga, isto hrvatska imena:
DAMIL
FABIJAN
GAŠPAR
TIBOR

Meni je nekako Bela od svih ovih najbolje.

----------


## babyboys

od svih, meni se sviđa Damjan i Šimun. i za oba bi me mm katapultirao na mars

----------


## emarink

> i za oba bi me mm katapultirao na mars


  :Laughing:  i mene isto. Njegov prijedlog je Josip  :/

----------


## babyboys

> Njegov prijedlog je Josip  :/


to skoro pa imamo  :Heart:

----------


## Bebinja

> ili neka druga, isto hrvatska imena:
> TIBOR
> 
> Meni je nekako Bela od svih ovih najbolje.


zar Tibor nije mađarsko ime?

----------


## emarink

> emarink prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ili neka druga, isto hrvatska imena:
> TIBOR
> 
> Meni je nekako Bela od svih ovih najbolje.
> 
> 
> zar Tibor nije mađarsko ime?


Ne znam, ja ga našla među hrvatskim.

----------


## Peterlin

Fabijan   :Heart:  

Može i Florijan...

----------


## Smajlić

> emarink prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ili neka druga, isto hrvatska imena:
> TIBOR
> 
> Meni je nekako Bela od svih ovih najbolje.
> 
> 
> zar Tibor nije mađarsko ime?


Ne znam jel mađarsko, al ja poznajem jednog Tibora - Zagorca i super mu stoji to ime, meni se jako sviđa!

----------


## migoh

Mi smo odlučili da će se naš bebač zvati Mihovil   :Heart:

----------


## stellita

a mi moramo imati dva imena za dečke uskoro.....

----------


## migoh

Ovdje si možete provjeriti i kratke crtice o nekim imenima   :Smile:  

http://www.imehrvatsko.net/Imena/Mih...8/Default.aspx

----------


## Osječanka9

Meni je termin 15.06. a još nemamo ime. I što je još gore nije sigurno da li je cura ili dečko pa biramo za oboje. Premda nam je muško ipak nekako teže odabrati.

Evo o kojima razmišljam (a dragi se s većinom ne slaže): 
*Amar - lijepo mi je a znači besmrtan
Lukas
Maliq
Sebastian
Max
Lemar
Dante
Tyrell
Kasian
Don
Leone
Abel
Kimi* -može biti i za curu i za dečka
a favoriti su mi *Raul, Zen i Remy* (također može biti i za dečka i curu, bar po meni)

Evo i za curicu (nadam se da smijem ovdje):
*Ava - lijepo, znači željena
Daliah
Tamara
Savannah
Carmen
India - a šta ću,volim neobična imena ili bar nesvakidašnja
Melody
Divia
Imani
Farrah
Briana*
a favoriti su *Melissa -čak se i dragom sviđa, Margarita i Kali*

----------


## sir_oliver

on bi andrej a ja sergej. slijepa ulica :/

----------


## argentina

matej, andrej i sergej su moji favoriti  :Smile:  tocno tim redom  :Smile:

----------


## dani1

Ja imam svod favorita, nekako mi se iskristaliziralo.
DORIAN

----------


## babyboys

> matej, andrej i sergej su moji favoriti  tocno tim redom


meni je matej krasno, sergej onak, posebno, a andrej mi je uz ova dva malo obično.

----------


## Peterlin

Moj Emil je zamalo dobio ime Marcel. Mhm... ne znam, ne mogu reći da mi je krivo, krivo mi je što nismo ranije počeli, pa bi možda stigli imati još i Marcela uz ovu dvojicu!   :Wink:

----------


## Pepita

> on bi andrej a ja sergej. slijepa ulica :/


Meni je Andrej jako lijepo ime   :Heart:

----------


## Smajlić

> Moj Emil je zamalo dobio ime Marcel. Mhm... ne znam, ne mogu reći da mi je krivo, krivo mi je što nismo ranije počeli, pa bi možda stigli imati još i Marcela uz ovu dvojicu!


Poznajem jednog Marcela, živi u Njemačkoj i u biti se izgovara Marsel.
Ali mi je jako lijepo ime. Isto tako poznajem jednu krasnu curicu, Marcelu. To mi je isto prekrasno ime.

Peterlin, pa stigneš još jednog Marcela pridružiti dečkima! Ili Marcelu  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

Meni je i dalje Manuel lijepo, ispunjava sve kriterije.

----------


## Smajlić

> Meni je i dalje Manuel lijepo, ispunjava sve kriterije.


hi, hi, a cura bude Manuela?  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je i dalje Manuel lijepo, ispunjava sve kriterije.
> 
> 
> hi, hi, a cura bude Manuela?


Ne znam zašto, ali oduvijek sam uvjerena da bude dečko?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bebinja

Orest i Gorki su mi krasna imena

----------


## Smajlić

> Orest i Gorki su mi krasna imena


To me podsjeća na imena dvojice sinova jedne poznanice - Gordan i Goroslav.

----------


## Anemona

> Orest i Gorki su mi krasna imena


Meni se npr. totalno ne sviđaju, jer ne ispunjavaju niti jedan kriterij koji mi je važan kod odabira imena.

----------


## Bebinja

poznam dva čovjeka s tim imenima,još imaju i krasna prezimena pa je sveukupni dojam jako moćan.
ja bi se dovumila bi li ih nadjenula djetetu ali recimo kod drugih su mi super

Goran je isto lipo ime

----------


## argentina

Orest i Gorki, hm, stvarno neobicna imena!
Bez uvrede, al mislim da budu Gorkoga zezali u skoli.

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moj Emil je zamalo dobio ime Marcel. Mhm... ne znam, ne mogu reći da mi je krivo, krivo mi je što nismo ranije počeli, pa bi možda stigli imati još i Marcela uz ovu dvojicu!  
> 
> 
> Poznajem jednog Marcela, živi u Njemačkoj i u biti se izgovara Marsel.
> Ali mi je jako lijepo ime. Isto tako poznajem jednu krasnu curicu, Marcelu. To mi je isto prekrasno ime.
> 
> Peterlin, pa stigneš još jednog Marcela pridružiti dečkima! Ili Marcelu


Hvala, draga, ipak vjerojatno ne stignem... Ja sam godina proizvodnje 1962   :Wink:  . Sretna sam i zahvalna i na ovoj dvojici.   :Heart:

----------


## L@ra

> betty blue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Loryblue prvotno napisa
> ...


I ja znam dva brata Tigran i Lav a i sestre, tako da vjerujem da govorimo o istima...hahaha

----------


## dani1

Pa dobro hoće li već netko otkriti imena sestara Tigrana i Lava, mooolim Vas :?

----------


## piplica

> Meni je i dalje Manuel lijepo, ispunjava sve kriterije.


Mene asocira na manuelnog radnika - Manuel ili Manoval...

----------


## babyboys

> Pa dobro hoće li već netko otkriti imena sestara Tigrana i Lava, mooolim Vas :?


sad i mene zanima... nek se neka smiluje i kaže imena.

----------


## Loryblue

> dani1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa dobro hoće li već netko otkriti imena sestara Tigrana i Lava, mooolim Vas :?
> 
> 
> sad i mene zanima... nek se neka smiluje i kaže imena.


i mene isto zanima.....ja ne znam imena sestara......a pošto ljude nisam odavno vidila nego pitala poznanike za njihove sestre svi slegnili ramenima i isto odgovorili: "pa ali oni imaju sestre :? "
sad sam zbunjena jer su to odgovorili njihovi sugrađani koji bi ipak tribali znat imaju li ili nemaju sestre.

čekam i ja ta famozna imena misterioznih sestara.  :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

ahaaaa, nisam znala da sam takvu pomutnju uvela, ja se sa svojom buhtlicom zezam po cijele dane pa ni ne idem na forum

dakle, sestre se zovu Smaragda i Rubina, po dragom kamenju

to mi je definitivno obitelj s najneobičnijim imenima

----------


## Peterlin

Mhm, pa nije to tak neobično... Neobično je ovako prevedeno na naš jezik.

Da se netko zove Ruby sasvim je normalno.

Isto tako, svi koji su čitali Zvonara bogorodičine crkve znaju da se ljepotica zvala Esmeralda (smaragd). 


A i moj sin se zove Leon, tj. Lav.

----------


## Peterlin

Kad smo već kod neobičnih imena, sjećam se nekog članka u Svijetu (još za one države) gdje je bio popis takvih cveba sukladnih vremenima jednoumlja:

Staljin 
Traktor
Kolektiv

Od drugih cveba sjećam se ženske kombinacije Naranča Hedviga...

Osim toga, u kalendarima se nađe neobičnih starinskih imena tipa Kunigunda i Kleofa, a od muških mi se dopada Brcko (Bertzko) što je vjerojatno oblik imena Bartol, Bertold (asocijacija=Brecht) ili Bartolomeo (asocijacija=mačak iz crtića)... 

Da li bi netko dao sinu ime Garfield? Ili Alf? I tu se upliću asocijacije na likove iz crtića. U jednoj forwarduši dobila sam tekst o dva brata koji imaju imena Tarzan i Rambo. Jednom će ih netko upoznati kao odrasle, svidjet će mu se kao osobe i dat će djeci imena po njima... 

Imena podliježu modi i običajima, pa se ne treba ničemu čuditi. 

Svega ima čemu imena ima, a i toga ima čemu imena neima.

----------


## betty blue

a ja se sad sjetila jedne (ratne) epizode top liste nadrealista kad se "cigo" pozdravlja sa svojom djecom i ljubi jednu kćer "Zbogom Dženifer", ljubi drugu "Zbogom Kaprijati"...  :Grin:

----------


## piplica

Meni su jedni od najbizarnijih primjera muško ime Kenedi i žensko Neboderka.  :Grin:

----------


## L@ra

> ahaaaa, nisam znala da sam takvu pomutnju uvela, ja se sa svojom buhtlicom zezam po cijele dane pa ni ne idem na forum
> 
> dakle, sestre se zovu Smaragda i Rubina, po dragom kamenju
> 
> to mi je definitivno obitelj s najneobičnijim imenima


Evo betty blue me je preduhitrila sa odgovorom, ja sam čak i čula neku zanimljivu pričicu kako su uopće dobili imena ali nisam sigurna u izvore pa da ne iznosimo ovako javno.....u svakom slučaju jako neobična imena pogotovo za malu sredinu gdje živimo.

----------


## upornamama

Ma nema mi do Jamezdina (James Dean).  :Grin:

----------


## dani1

Hvala cure na otkrivenoj tajni, po prirodi sam jako znatiželjna i već sam spalila od radoznalosti, ali moram priznat da iako jako neobično nije mi toliko strašno. Ja sam se bojala da nisu Žirafa i Zebra ili tako nekako.

----------


## babyboys

> Hvala cure na otkrivenoj tajni, po prirodi sam jako znatiželjna i već sam spalila od radoznalosti, ali moram priznat da iako jako neobično nije mi toliko strašno. Ja sam se bojala da nisu Žirafa i Zebra ili tako nekako.


X

ja sam svojedobno poznavala jednog Zvjezdana, sestre su mu bile Svemirka i Luna. mama im se bavila astronomijom, i nije mogla odolit.

----------


## Peterlin

Luna je s mojim starijim išla u vrtić. 

Kad upoznate osobu (dijete ili odraslu) i svidi vam se, ime zapravo više nije bitno, dapače, ime počnete vezati uz nju/njega.

----------


## babyboys

ma Luna mi je jako lijepo, ali ova nebeska kombinacija mi je malo... :/

----------


## Peterlin

> ma Luna mi je jako lijepo, ali ova nebeska kombinacija mi je malo... :/


Istina... 

S druge strane, možda je dobro pitanje da li pri odabiru imena drugom i slijedećoj djeci vodite računa kako se slaže s imenom prvog djeteta? Mi smo imali slične kriterije, ali i neke dodatne... Izbjegli smo ime koje ima u sebi R, da ga starije dijete (koje je tek učilo govoriti) ne bi iskrivilo.

----------


## Anemona

> S druge strane, možda je dobro pitanje da li *pri odabiru imena drugom i slijedećoj djeci vodite računa kako se slaže s imenom prvog djeteta*? Mi smo imali slične kriterije, ali i neke dodatne...* Izbjegli smo ime koje ima u sebi R*, da ga starije dijete (koje je tek učilo govoriti) ne bi iskrivilo.


Ova dva kriterija su i meni jako važna:
1.) Da se po nekom ključu slaže s imenom prvog djeteta: Npr. ako je prvo Gabrijel, drugo npr. Rafael, ili drugo isto na G, a da sadrži sličan sklop slova.
Moje prvo dijete je dečko, ima ime na M, za ime drugog djeteta bilo bi mi zgodno da je isto na M
2.) Ne bih htjela ime koje sadrži R, jer:
- to mi je pretvrdo, uz "meko" ime prvog djeteta
- bitno mi je da ga i dijete samo može vrlo rano izgovoriti

----------


## babyboys

ja imam samo jedan kriterij. dobro, dva.

1. da je normalno, a izaziva čuđenje "muha zujara" oko mene
2. od kombinacija Ivana-Ana, Maja i Marko,Ivan i Iva i svih po tom ključu, bježim ko vrag od tamjana.
bez uvrede bilo kome, ali ja sam iz te kombinacije i to mi je ...  :Rolling Eyes:  

kako ja imam još dvoje djece u dugoročnom planu, imat će imane od 4 i 6 slova, tako da imam ja logiku, ali ne kuže ju baš svi  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

> da li pri odabiru imena drugom i slijedećoj djeci vodite računa kako se slaže s imenom prvog djeteta


da, jako mi je to važno
ali mi se čini da jedino ja vidim povezanost između "zara" i "margita"  :Laughing:  
a ako ce treca isto biti cura, ime bi trebalo počinjati na G, L ili T,  i imati u sebi R, kako bi slijedilo moj tok misli   :Grin:  

i mora mi dobro zvučati uz prezime, pa neka imena koja mi se jako sviđaju nikako ne dolaze u obzir   :Sad:

----------


## tinaka

> da li pri odabiru imena drugom i slijedećoj djeci vodite računa kako se slaže s imenom prvog djeteta
> 			
> 		
> 
> da, jako mi je to važno
> ali mi se čini da jedino ja vidim povezanost između "zara" i "margita"  
> a ako ce treca isto biti cura, ime bi trebalo počinjati na G, L ili T,  i imati u sebi R, kako bi slijedilo moj tok misli   
> 
> i mora mi dobro zvučati uz prezime, pa neka imena koja mi se jako sviđaju nikako ne dolaze u obzir


Moja sestra i ja imamo jako povezana imena koja se stvarno slažu jedno s drugim. Al nama to otkad znamo za sebe ide na živce. Tako da moja djeca će imati imena različita ko nebo i zemlja.  :Grin:

----------


## L@ra

U mojoj obitelji odnosno braća i sestre, nemamo vezana imena uz nas same nego druge osobe (nasljeđena) ali sva se nekako slažu jer nisu ni toliko staromodna a ni moderna tako da nema nekih odudaranja, i ja ću nastojati uskladiti ih u tom smislu a ne da budu tipa Jozo i Gabrijel jer znam takvih i sličnih kombinacija, zamislite kako se osjeća "Jozo".

----------


## sierra

Mi smo se pošteno napatili s imenom. Sviđalo nam se Luka,al je to najčešće ime po rodilištima pa smo se dvoumili,isprobavali druga....i na kraju smo ipak odlučili da će biti mali Luka......

----------


## piplica

Mi smo odabralo jedno starinsko ime za našeg trećeg sina, a kako nismo od onih tajanstvenih što ne žele nikom reći niti spol niti ime (a znaju i jedno i drugo), podijelili smo to sa obitelji i prijateljima, kada su nas pitali.

E, sada, mene ne interesira previše da li se njima to ime sviđa ili ne, ali očekujem barem da budu diskretni oko izražavanja svojeg mišljenja o tome.
Međutim...ispalo je da se bake i prabake nemalo zgražaju nad imenom, sa time da moja mama šuti jer me zna kakva sam, a da mi sveki i još više njena mama (koju ja inače zaista obožavam) puni glavu SVAKI puta kad me vidi o tome koliko je to ime ružno, dapače čak grozno, nagovara na druga imena, priča da će dijete biti nesretno zbog toga i slično.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Naravno, ja se sa time uopće ne slažem, smatram da je ime starinsko, ali normalno i sva me ubjeđivanja okoline mogu samo učvrstiti da ustrajem u odluci mene i MM-a.

E, ali tu priča ne završava, jer su sada prešle na ubjeđivanje djece, pa mi sada oni tumače kako im je baba "objasnila" da je to jako ružno i ime...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Naravno, tu sam ja pukla i rekla otvoreno da neću dozvoliti više da nitko djeci puni glavu protiv naših odluka o bilo čemu, pa tako niti o imenu djeteta i da više ne želim čuti niti jednu riječ o tome!!! 
Možda su zaista u pravu oni koji ne kažu nikome ništa dok se dijete ne rodi...

Da li i vama kod kuće tako pametuju?

----------


## apricot

ja ću se pojesti ako ne saznam koje je to tako grdno ime!

----------


## točkalica

Pa ajde kad već nisi jedna od onih koje šute, podijeli to s nama! zadržat ćemo mišljenje za sebe   :Grin:  !!

Čuj meni nisu toliko kod kuće, malo jesu , ali okolina i svi jer se dijete zove po tati, to je većini bilo  :shock:  :shock: . Ali nisam se preobazirala, lijepo bi ukratko obijasnila i erkla nek se obrate onome po kojem je dobio ime, nek on  obiješnjava zašto želi da se sin zove po njemu   :Grin:  !!
(iako moram priznat da kad sam pokušala utjecat na ime svoje nećakinje koja je mogla bit nećak, to nije bilo jedino ime, ali bilo je u izboru i ja sam vikala neeeeeeee  :Embarassed:   :Grin:  ).

----------


## točkalica

i da ustvari što sam htjela reć je da sam čula jedno muško ime koje ja još nisam čula FARKO. malo sam se začudila nisam ga još čula, a  moram i priznat da mi nije neko.

----------


## dorica

*piplica* imam i ja slično iskustvo ali ali ne baš tako grozno
ja sam ih presjekla još u samom početku
 :Razz:  

svekrva mi je počela bez pitanja nadmetati svoja imena pošto je ona Marija pa bi valjda htijela da bude kao i ona ili barem slično
PRESTRAŠNO :shock: (magdalena , margareta i sl.)
 ja i MM smo olučili i TOČKA
ne rađam ja dijete njima već sebi i svome M

još uvijek ne znamo da li je curica ili dečko pa nakon toliko vremena i muke nisu nam baš pomagali pa da biraju imena  :Evil or Very Mad:  

uh kako se liječim ovdije  :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

> ja ću se pojesti ako ne saznam koje je to tako grdno ime!


x   :Grin:

----------


## Calista

Paris  8) 
ako cu imati sina...hehehe...mozda

----------


## upornamama

hajde *piplica*, gdje si sad nestala? Vidiš da čekamo tajanstveno ime...  :Grin:

----------


## piplica

> hajde *piplica*, gdje si sad nestala? Vidiš da čekamo tajanstveno ime...


Ma neću, to mi je kao da stavim ime i prezime u potpis, ali ako je netko znatiželjan može na pp.  :Grin:

----------


## mama mima

mi smo odlucili za Fran
a slijedeci deckic kad dodje ce bit Igor

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> *da li pri odabiru imena drugom i slijedećoj djeci vodite računa kako se slaže s imenom prvog djeteta*
> 
> 
> da, jako mi je to važno
> ali mi se čini da jedino ja vidim povezanost između "zara" i "margita"


Ovo je i meni važno, a s obzirom da očekujem blizance već u startu moram razmišljati o dva imena. E sad, drugo je pitanje što ja točno podrazumijevam pod tim slaganjem. Npr. uopće mi se ne sviđa kad su imena jako slična ili još gore, kad se rimuju. Još sam daleko od konačne odluke, ali znam da moja djeca sigurno neće imati imena tipa "Lolek i Bolek". Volim kad su imena braće i/ili sestara naizgled sasvim različita (npr. porijeklom, dužinom), a da ipak postoji neka suptilna povezanost. Ako je pretjerano uočljva to mi je nekako, ne znam kako bih objasnila - vulgarno, doživljavam je kao vrstu kiča.
"Zara i Margita" su dobar primjer te fine povezanosti. Na prvi pogled je teško reći u čemu se ona sastoji, ali ipak se osjeća.  :Wink:

----------


## dorica

sad znamo da je dečko  :Saint:  

mi smo odlučili za *Nikola*

----------


## frost

da li vam je Staša iskljucivo zensko ime_
dosta ga prihvataju kao zensko i mene to brine jakooo a jakooo nam je lepo.

----------


## Mukica

*piplica* kad sam ja svojoj baki rekla da ce se Oskar zvat Oskar totalno je popizdila

govorila mi da kaj nemrem djetetu dat neko NORMALNO ime
da ga ona NIKAD!!! ne bu tak zvala
ja reko dobro - pa daj mi reci, bas me zanima KAK bus ga ti zvala
 :/ ne zna ona, al TAK ne bu
i dramila je jedno dva mjeseca najmanje, svaki put kad me vidla

ja se opce nisam dala nasekirat
ko bi svima udovoljio
bzvz se opce s tim zamarat

sad npr. opce nema problem s tim kak se Oskar zove
mali ima 9 godina i prabaka ga ni jednom nije zazvla nekim drugim imenom  8) kak se ono bila prijetila  :Laughing: 

valjda zato kaj je totalno Oskarast od prvog dana  :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

> da li vam je Staša iskljucivo zensko ime_
> dosta ga prihvataju kao zensko i mene to brine jakooo a jakooo nam je lepo.


Ja bih rekla da je isključivo žensko, meni zvuči ko da je skraćeno od Anastazija

----------


## Peterlin

> frost prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li vam je Staša iskljucivo zensko ime_
> dosta ga prihvataju kao zensko i mene to brine jakooo a jakooo nam je lepo.
> 
> 
> Ja bih rekla da je isključivo žensko, meni zvuči ko da je skraćeno od Anastazija


Pa kaj nitko nije čitao knjigu Kroz pustinju i prašumu ?

Tam se glavni muški lik zove Staša (Stanislav) !

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja nisam čitala   :Embarassed:  , ali sam sad proguglala i vidim da se lik u originalu zove Stasio

----------


## ivica_k

moji favoriti, ako bude momak, su Ilija i Niko  :Heart:

----------


## dan

Ako će biti dečko nazvat ću ga Gabrijel, to mi je prekrasno ime   :Heart:

----------


## marmelada

nakon mjeseci proucavanja i razglabanja, cini se da smo se konacno odlucili   :D za dva tjedna smo u 37+ i nadamo se da nam dolazi brzo nas mali Petar!   :Heart:   :Grin:  

radne verzije imena su bile od Roko, Viktor, Matej, Borna, Jakov, do Karlo, Vilim....

----------


## Loryblue

meni termin i prošao, a od imena ni -i-  :Grin:

----------


## argentina

kakvo vam je ime Rene za decka?
jel vam "gejasto"?
radim malo istrazivanje   :Smile:

----------


## Smajlić

> kakvo vam je ime Rene za decka?
> jel vam "gejasto"?
> radim malo istrazivanje


Meni se ne sviđa, recimo to tako 8)

----------


## andream

> Meni se ne sviđa, recimo to tako


potpisujem i ja

----------


## mihim

ni meni  :Embarassed:

----------


## argentina

auuu, dobro  :Smile: 
mora da vas podsjeca na Bitorajca u Metastazama ili nesto slicno   :Laughing:

----------


## andream

meni prva asocijacija bila na onog debelog mutikašu iz serije Alo-alo... još kako su ga sve one cure zvale s francusko-engleskim naglaskom, grozota   :Laughing:

----------


## Death-of-Art

ja i muž smo otprilike 2 mjeseca prije nego se Adam začeo odlučili da će nam dijete biti Adam i onda kad smo ga prvi put vidjeli na ultrazvuku i kad je imao 6 milimetara ja sam rekla :"daj pogle Adama kak je već veliki."   :Laughing:  

a oko tog "Adam" je bilo scena sačuvaj me bože, od svekrve i svekra i sličnih ljudi.
mislim , ok, reci da ti se ime NE sviđa...ali brate mili ne pilaj me glupostima tipa "bit će peder" , "adam je židovsko ime", i ostale šovinističke i glupe ultra ne-smiješne fore. i to od početka pa do kraja trudnoće.
a tek kad se sjetim onog svekrvinog patološkog ispada:
"neće biti Adam. zaboravite na to."
da. ja ću ga nosit 9 mjeseci u sebi i rađat ga cca 15-20 sati a ti ćeš mi zapovjedati što ću i kako ću sa svojim djetetom... kako da ne.

----------


## Smajlić

Meni je Adam baš lijepo ime.

----------


## Peterlin

> kakvo vam je ime Rene za decka?
> jel vam "gejasto"?
> radim malo istrazivanje


Meni se dopada. Nije bilo u uzem izboru za nase djecake jer nije pasalo uz prezime, inace.... sasvim je ok.   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> kakvo vam je ime Rene za decka?
> jel vam "gejasto"?
> radim malo istrazivanje


Meni je Rene jako dobro ime.
Imam Renea na poslu, nimalo nije feminiziran, niti gej, dapače, ne znam otkud vam to pade na pamet kao poveznica uz ime? :?  
I da, da su mi bliža ino od domaćih imena, našlo bi se na spisku za bebu.

----------


## Anemona

Ja sam več negdje napisala, da ne volim imena koja su i muška i ženska. Takvo je Rene. Poznajem i curicu Rene i dečka. 
To zna biti problem na početku puberteta kad su djeca osjetljiva na sve i svašta, pa oni koji se "sporije razvijaju" obično znaju biti time i iskompleksirani. Banalni primjer: sve cure u razredu več imaju cice, a Rene (cura) nema, naravno to ju lagano muči, i onda kad joj se još i teta u dučanu obrati u muškom rodu, pa teta na kiosku, eto ti velikog nezadovoljstva. Pa kad se nekom predstavi: Ja sam Rene, a sugovornik pita: Muško ili žensko?   :Rolling Eyes:   :shock:

----------


## AdioMare

"Unisex" imena tako i tako su puno više zastupljena kod jednog spola, pa se ja recimo ne "čudim" dečku Reneu, ali se "čudim" djevojčici Noi.
E, ti su mi roditelji hrabri!

"Pravo" unisex ime za mene je samo Vanja.

----------


## argentina

cool, svakavih komentara ste dale, dobih i losih, zato radim istrazivanje   :Wink:  
hvala  :Kiss: 
isto tako, ne moze me odbiti od moje nakane da dijete nazovem kako sam zamislila, ako se to odredjenim ljudima ne svidja, no ipak zelim vidjeti asocijacije i misljenja ljudi.

glavni argumenti po kojima biram ime su slijedeci:
- da nije cesto (da ih nema vise u razredu jednoga dana, te da kad netko kaze npr rene, s obzirom da nije cesto ime - ne mora pojasnjavati o kome se radi, vec se zna tocno na kojega se misli - dakle da je jedan medju mnogima i da ga nece zvati po prezimenu recimo  :Smile: 
- da je krace ime
- da je internacionalno po mogucnosti, da se izgovara dobro na anglosaksonskim jezicima, romanskim itd, i da se po mogucnosti jednako pise (recimo adam i rene tu zadovoljavaju apsolutno)
- da se svidja meni i mom muzu
- da pase uz nase prezime

jos imamo vremena, i mislim da cemo kad vidimo bebu mozda cak odluciti: "to je nas ....   :Heart:  

zanimaju me prijedlozi imena za vase bebe!  :Smile:

----------


## stellita

mi smo jedno vrijeme samo razglabali imena koja završavaju na -or....Viktor Hektor Tibor....pa je mm rekao da će na kraju biti Traktor  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> mi smo jedno vrijeme samo razglabali imena koja završavaju na -or....Viktor Hektor Tibor....pa je mm rekao da će na kraju biti Traktor


Samo da ne bude TerminatOR...   :Wink:  

A i mm je DavOR, moj bratić DalibOR...

----------


## Peterlin

IgOR - ime iz moje generacije, a više nije tak često....   :Heart:

----------


## argentina

Igor se meni svidja, nekako imam fetis na ruska imena   :Embarassed:

----------


## Peterlin

Pa ako netko voli I.B.Mažuranić, može i JagOR...

----------


## nina14

Super mi je ova tema!
I tek kad smo birali ime, shvatila sam šta je moja mama mislila kad je govorila da je najteže odabrati ime svome djetetu!

Ja sam imam neki čudan problem s muškim imenima: nemam favorita, imam masu imena koja su mi ok, ali kad je trebalo odabrati THE ime, nikako... u startu smo se dogovorili da nećemo nikoga 'častiti'

Vijećali mjesec dana, podijelili imena na _starinska, moderna, klasična, obična, neobična_, ali nikako odabrati... prošao nam i zakonski rok.
U kombinaciji bili Lovro, Borna, više se ni ne sjećam..
Ugl. stalno je negdje bilo i Sven (koje se meni uvijek sviđalo), još on onako sav plav, svijetal i nježan... i jednu noć, oko 2 ga gledamo i kažemo uglas 'Neka bude Sven'   :Smile:  

U našem kraju je prilično neobično (ima ih par u Mostaru), ponekad vidim čuđenje kod ljudi, ali njemu tako dobro stoji (vjerojatno sam subjektivna  8) )

Za eventualnog drugog potomka, meni se jako sviđa IVOR, ali MM-u baš i ne (i ja se malo bojim da bi ljudi griješili i mislili da je Igor)

Čini mi se da bi mi lakše bilo odabrati žensko ime, ali mislim da bi opet bilo isto (neodlučnost je _do mene_ a ne do imena   :Embarassed:

----------


## Death-of-Art

joj. meni uopće nije bilo teško odabrati ime.
jednostavno mi je pufnulo i to je bilo to. 
isto ko kak sam se u svog dragog mužića zaljubila na prvi pogled i shvatila da je to to bez ikakvog premišljanja..tak sam shvatila da je moja beba Adam i ne može bit drugo nego Adam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## stellita

pošto sada nosim blizance i to dva dečka onda sam jedno ime ja dala a jedno mm  :Grin:

----------


## noklica

ajme kad citam sve te prijedloge, muka me lovi jer se mi nikako ne mozemo odluciti... imamo doma malog Brunu i njemu smo dosta lako odabrali ime, ali smo rekli ako opet bude sin, necemo imati inspiraciju  :Smile:  i tako je i bilo da opet cekamo malog deckica......
U igri su nam Oliver, Janko, Viktor, Tonko i Noel... 
Inace vidjela sam da je netko spominjao ime Gaj... naseg susjeda sva djeca sad zovu Gej  :Sad:  i mali je uzasno isfrustriran......... a ime ko ime mi uopce nije bilo tako lose tak da mislim da ponekad valja biti jako oprezan  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Janko   :Heart:

----------


## noklica

a kad muz tvrdi da ce ga svi zezati zbog janjca na raznju  :Sad:  meni je to bilo i prvi puta zelja.. a sad nekako navijam za viktora.. u stvari totalno smo u sukobu misljenja....

----------


## Peterlin

He he he.... Ma ne treba se previse time opterecivati. Bitno da se tm i ti slozite oko izbora. 

Kad dijete jednom dobije ime, malo tko misli da je moglo biti i drugacije izabrano... Ime postane dijete i gotovo.

Viktor je isto lijepo ime.

----------


## BP

> He he he.... Ma ne treba se previse time opterecivati. Bitno da se tm i ti slozite oko izbora. 
> 
> Kad dijete jednom dobije ime, malo tko misli da je moglo biti i drugacije izabrano... Ime postane dijete i gotovo.
> 
> Viktor je isto lijepo ime.


slazem se u potpunosti. A najbitnije da ste ti muz zadovoljni, ako bake i ostali nisu, ne brigas, nauciti ce se s vremeno  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Naš sin je Lovre. A ako druga beba bude dečko najvjerojatnije će biti Vlade. Iako se meni više sviđa Vlad, no MM podsjeća na Drakulu.
(inače imam strogu muževu zabranu na Ante, Jere, Šime, Mate i sl. imena iz mog kraja)


U uskoj konkurenciji za Lovru je bilo "Ron" i "Luj", no MM je lupio šakom po stolu.  :Grin:

----------


## Maruška

> Naš sin je Lovre. A ako druga beba bude dečko najvjerojatnije će biti Vlade. Iako se meni više sviđa Vlad, no MM podsjeća na Drakulu.
> (inače imam strogu muževu zabranu na Ante, Jere, Šime, Mate i sl. imena iz mog kraja)


Ja sam bila uvjerena da je Luka.  :? 
A kako je prošao Vlade "dalmatinsku" zabranu?

Mi još nemamo ideja...

----------


## icyoh

Mislim da se neki srpski košarkaš zove Vlade pa odmah može   :Grin:

----------


## Maruška

Dobro da ne zna da se u zadarskoj regiji gotovo svaki Vlado preimenuje u Vlade...   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> Naš sin je Lovre. A ako druga beba bude dečko najvjerojatnije će biti Vlade. Iako se meni više sviđa Vlad, no MM podsjeća na Drakulu.
> (inače imam strogu muževu zabranu na Ante, Jere, Šime, Mate i sl. imena iz mog kraja)


Meni su ovo baš lijepa imena   :Smile:   Moje su obje bile Ante u trbuhu, al se, eto, drugačije zovu   :Grin:  

I lijepo mi je ime Frane.

----------


## Bamsic

Kosta

----------


## lindazg

Dominik

----------


## kikki

mi smo se dogoorili da cemo mu ime dati kada dodjemo kuci iz bolnice.....kad vidimo na koga najvise "baca"

----------


## maria71

> Mislim da se neki srpski košarkaš zove Vlade pa odmah može


Divac?

btw koliko ti imaš djece, nije mi jasno iz potpisa   :Grin:  

i p.s. lijepa su ti  imena

----------


## mihim

> U igri su nam Oliver, Janko, Viktor, Tonko i Noel...


 meni je Noel lijepo.

----------


## TAMARIS11

I mi muku mučimo s imenom! Što kažete na Grga? Meni i mužu je totalno super to ime, ali nevjerojatno je koliko te okolina može ubiti u pojam svojim komentarima tako da više ni sam nisi pametan. Druga opcija nam je Viktor. Ajd curke, što vi velite Grga ili Viktor?

----------


## mihim

hm, ak se vama sviđa nemojte se zamarat okolinom, al jednostavno smo takvi da komentiramo svasta, meni Grga nije nesto, ko nadimak mi je - nekak smijesno, Viktor mi je preozbiljno, al bolje nego Grga. Mi imamo Mihaela, al njemu bi super stajalo ime Šime - al to nam je smijesno...

----------


## Lutonjica

Grga definitivno. Obožavam to ime   :Smile:

----------


## točkalica

> I mi muku mučimo s imenom! Što kažete na Grga? Meni i mužu je totalno super to ime, ali nevjerojatno je koliko te okolina može ubiti u pojam svojim komentarima tako da više ni sam nisi pametan. Druga opcija nam je Viktor. Ajd curke, što vi velite Grga ili Viktor?



Ako mora bit jedno od ta dva, i ako te zanima mišljenje okoline onda Viktor!!   a Grga nek mu bude krsno

----------


## piplica

> Grga definitivno. Obožavam to ime



I ja.

Zapravo još mi je draža naša istarska varijanta - Grgo.

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da se neki srpski košarkaš zove Vlade pa odmah može  
> 
> 
> 
> btw koliko ti imaš djece, nije mi jasno iz potpisa


zasad jedno, ne računajući muža   :Grin:   (on je prvi stavka potpisa)

----------


## kikki

meni je grgo super ime (u dalmaciji je grgo ne grga)...i u mom uzem izboru (razrednica sam jednom grgi i super je decko, mene strasno podsjeca na mog muza po karakteru...onako siguran, samouvjeren, inteligentan a i po izgledu, pokretima..... )

----------


## silverinne

mi imamo malog Andriju   :Heart:   koji je dobio ime vrlo lako. kad smo saznali da se radi o dečku, to je ime meni prvo palo na pamet i ostalo je a i predivno nam paše uz prezime tak da zvuči ko neki grof/vlastelin.
sad čekamo bracu ili seku, još ne znamo ali imena su već tu, ako je momčić bit će Šimun jer obožavamo stara biblijska imena (Šimun i Andrija braća apostoli) ili moooožda Petar (iz istog razloga) a curetak će biti ili Jelena ili Marta, oba nam pašu po svim kriterijima pa šta nam više sjedne s vremenom.

----------


## melange

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


ja isto uvjerena da imaš dva sina, i još mi bilo čudno kako stalno imaš avatare samo s jednim djetetom  :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maria71 prvotno napisa
> ...


i ja isto
sad sam naprosto u šoku  :shock:   :Grin:

----------


## lulu-mama

@TAMARIS1
Viktor!
Grga mi je tak seoski staromodno  :Smile:  Grga, Franjo, Francek...  :Razz:

----------


## tinaka

Meni je Viktor malo gejliš (bez uvrede, molim  :Smile:   ), a Grga mi je baš onak,pravo ime za jednog muškarca. Djeca ipak jako brzo odrastu i postanu veliki ljudi.

----------


## piplica

> Grga mi je tak seoski staromodno  Grga, Franjo, Francek...


Po tvojim kriterijima u mene samo seljačići...  :Grin:

----------


## TeFil

Kad netko kaže Grga, meni odmah padne na pamet Čvarak.   :Laughing:  
Inače mislim da je prednost ovog imena što ih nema previše (ili sam u zabludi?!).

----------


## Nina2007

> joj. meni uopće nije bilo teško odabrati ime.
> jednostavno mi je pufnulo i to je bilo to. 
> isto ko kak sam se u svog dragog mužića zaljubila na prvi pogled i shvatila da je to to bez ikakvog premišljanja..tak sam shvatila da je moja beba Adam i ne može bit drugo nego Adam  :D  :D  :D


ovako smo i mi odmah znali da će bit David - drugo koje nam se sviđalo je bilo Gabrijel ali _David_ nam je bilo br.1 (kad smo saznali da je dečko, prije toga sam ja 6mjeseci tupila da je cura   :Embarassed:  )
..kad bismo imali još jednog dečka vjerojatno bi bio Gabrijel   :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


Nikad zadovoljne   :Grin:  
Ma mora i muž u potpis, nisam njega na cesti našla (nego u birtiji)

----------


## maria71

ja sam mislila da imaš 2 i da ti je 3 na putu....   :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

Al' bi sad razveselila MM   :Grin:

----------


## lucylu

> ja sam mislila da imaš 2 i da ti je 3 na putu....


ovo i ja mislim cijelo vrijeme   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

pa da jedno rođeno 2007

drugo 2008 

i sad evo i trećeg   :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

A ništa, morat ću na treće da ne ispade da sam vas zavlačila   :Grin:

----------


## lucylu

joj sto ce tm biti sretan

nemoj da slucajno procita   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

trebam imena od 3 slova i 2 samoglasnika
za sad se mogu sjetiti

kai
noa
ivo
teo
leo
ian

dajte još koje

----------


## TAMARIS11

tnx curke, baš su mi zanimljiva vaša razmišljanja. čini se da se između viktora i grge neću odlučiti dok ne vidim svog bebeka (još mjesec i neš sitno). 
Možda je viktor stvarno malo preozbiljno, a grga smiješno al naprosto su mi fora. Imena poput jan, fran, luka, roko, i slično su mi super al su preučestala (radim u školi pa vidim kolko ih ima ).

----------


## lindazg

> trebam imena od 3 slova i 2 samoglasnika
> za sad se mogu sjetiti
> 
> kai
> noa
> ivo
> teo
> leo
> ian
> ...



neo

----------


## Peterlin

Evo još jednog: Oto

----------


## Tincha

Moj dečko se zove Arian. Užasno sam teško do imena došla, ništa mi se nije dopadalo... Nismo nikome rekli kako će se zvati dok nije dobio ime, da izbjegnem negativne konotacije, a poslije je ionako prekasno za mijenjati   :Grin:   Pokazalo se da sam bila u pravu što sam ga držala za sebe, jer su komentari uglavnom negativni!

----------


## arilu

Meni se jako sviđaju ruska imena Aleksej, Feđa, Kolja ali nažalost kod MM ne prolaze, a kako imamo i prezime koje zvuči jako rusko kaže da bi bilo too much!

----------


## noklica

> Moj dečko se zove Arian. Užasno sam teško do imena došla, ništa mi se nije dopadalo... Nismo nikome rekli kako će se zvati dok nije dobio ime, da izbjegnem negativne konotacije, a poslije je ionako prekasno za mijenjati    Pokazalo se da sam bila u pravu što sam ga držala za sebe, jer su komentari uglavnom negativni!


Ime je stvarno lijepo, ne znam kakvi negativni komentari su se mogli iz toga izroditi... cak mozda sad kad sam cula ovo ime pocnem i ja o njemu razmisljati  :Smile:  Hvala na ideji  :Smile:

----------


## Pingu

Nakon puno razmišljanja usvojen je prvi prijedlog: Gregor. Toliko dugo nisam odlučivala o izboru zanimanja. Sada se samo nadam da je dečko, a ne curica i da će mu izgledati kao Gregor, ako ne ajojjj.  :Grin:

----------


## noklica

slovenac  :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Tincha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moj dečko se zove Arian. Užasno sam teško do imena došla, ništa mi se nije dopadalo... Nismo nikome rekli kako će se zvati dok nije dobio ime, da izbjegnem negativne konotacije, a poslije je ionako prekasno za mijenjati    Pokazalo se da sam bila u pravu što sam ga držala za sebe, jer su komentari uglavnom negativni!
> 
> 
> Ime je stvarno lijepo, ne znam kakvi negativni komentari su se mogli iz toga izroditi... cak mozda sad kad sam cula ovo ime pocnem i ja o njemu razmisljati  Hvala na ideji


X 
Baš sam teška na muška imena, ali mi se ovo JAKO sviđa!!

----------


## lily24

ja sam u 32 tjednui trudnoće moj muž oće da se zove ivica kako vam se čini to ime mene baš neoduševljava ali on želi to ime jer mu se pokjni otac tako zvao pa se nisam htjela suprostavljat pa sam pristala ako mu je to želja nek tako bude

----------


## noklica

joooooooooj to s dedama i bakama mi je tak odbojno... ja sam to hvala bogu srezala odmah u pocetku.... Ali Ivica je jako slatko ime.

----------


## Loryblue

> noklica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tincha prvotno napisa
> ...


i meni je ovo ime predivno.  :Heart:  

a zbog neslaganja oko imena naš malac još nije prijavljen u matičnom.  :Grin:

----------


## lily24

pa i ja to nevolim da mu je tata živ sigurno se nebi zvao ni po jednom ni po drugom dedi pošto je jako volio oca oće imat uspomenu na njega i neću se protivit ime još nikog nije poružnilo pa neće ni našeg ivicu kaže moj muž da će prićat viceve o njemu   :Laughing:

----------


## Kavin

*Loryblue* reci nama varijante pa da mi izglasamo

Ili još bolje otvori temu sa anketom i imenima, a mi damo svoje glasove pa ih možda možeš uzeti u obzir   :Grin:  

Možda nas grupno uzmeš za djetetove kumove   :Grin: 




A vidim da se raspravljalo o imenu Grga - tako se zove i moj miš dolje iz potpisa
tako da *TAMARIS11* nadam se da je izbor stao na Grga   :Wink:  

I nama su svi govorili ( osim moje vjenčane kume   :Grin:   ) da kaj bumo mu stvarno dali ime Grga, a kad se rodio i kad su ga vidjeli svi su rekli 
 :Yes:   to je pravi Grga!!

----------


## noklica

nas malac ceka jos tri tjedna da ugleda svijet; Do sada smo se prepirali oko imena, a sad ime vise nitko niti ne spominje. Jednostavno se nismo mogli odnosno ne mozemo se dogovoriti pa ce bebac dobiti ime kada ga vidim... Valjda cu onda dobiti inspiraciju. Interesantno je da smo se borili i s prvim imenom, a sada je jos gora situacija..   :Laughing:

----------


## TAMARIS11

kavin još se nismo odlučili! Nadam se da ćemo biti sigurni kad ga vidimo i ako bude grga da će mu baš pristajati kao i vašem bebaču. 

ps: i meni je Arian super al i ja sam tu čula glupe komentare npr: arijevac. Ljudi stvarno znaju biti zaj.... iz svakog imena može se izvući nešto negativno ako je netko takva osoba. Zato curke samo hrabro, tak i tak kad prijatelji i rodbina upoznaju bebača neće moći zamislili nijedno drugo ime od onog koje samo im dali i to će biti naslađe ime na svijetu. Sigurna sam da Kavin to može potvrditi!

----------


## Kavin

:Yes:  

Ime Grga inače ima značenje - onaj koji je oprezan

A na kraju moj Grga toliko oprezan da oprezniji ne može biti, ko bi to znao, kako čovjek ima intuiciju i treba joj vjerovati.  :Laughing:   :Grin:  

A pored toga je njegova druga strana karaktera koji je kao Grga čvarak:

Što je takav?
Tko bi znao?
Čas je dobar,
čas je zao,
čas bi svakom srce dao,
a čas bi se s vukom klao,
mršav, tanak ko suharak
- Grga Čvarak.

----------


## RozaGroza

*Kavin* Grga mi je fenomenalno!

Ako u nas bude dečko bit će...Špiro   :Embarassed:   Mm se zapalio za to ime a kako meni skroz svejedno nek bude kako god on hoće.
Iako Jakov mi je prekrasno...

----------


## Iva M.

*TAMARIS11* ja sam za Grgu definitivno.
Moj je ustvari Grgur, ali ga većinom zovemo Grga.
I što više izgovaram to ime sve mi se više sviđa   :Zaljubljen: , a i malenom skroz pristaje.
Bilo je dosta čuđenja kada smo objavili da će tako zvati,
ali nije nas previše diralo. A i super mi je kaj ih ima jako malo,
kod pedi smo jedini, čak smo i u kvartu jedini (rekla nam patronažna).

Mada sad kad čitam ovaj topik izgleda da se ime vraća u modu   :Smile:

----------


## Kavin

Špiro 
totalno cool i originalno   :Klap: 

Je i Jakov je prekrasno, al ja navijam za Špiru!!

----------


## noklica

kaj kazete na ime Bojan? To mi je jutros palo na pamet..... Ja sam totalno izludena od kombinacija, vise mi niti jedno ime ne odgovara... bombardiraju me sa svih strana  :Smile:

----------


## call me mommy

meni se Bojan svida.

----------


## sretna35

*Bojan*  mi je super, baš lijepo zvuči

a  moje je *Vedran* i gotovo

----------


## noklica

> *Bojan*  mi je super, baš lijepo zvuči
> 
> a  moje je *Vedran* i gotovo


Eh, kad cu ja moci reci "gotovo"  :Smile:  Vedran mi je super... ali u nasem ih drustvu ima previse pa sam morala tu opciju zaobici  :Smile:

----------


## eliot

Moj popis za dječaka je bio slijedeći:
Pavo
Pavle
Vice
Marko
Jakov
Stipe
Mile
Damir
Gašpar
Josip
Maks
Noa
Ognjen
Benjamin.
Ovo zadnje mi je san snova. Pokušat ću ga progurat sa slijedećim dečkom. Ili zna netko za nekog malog Benjamina za usvojiti?   :Wink:  
Na kraju mi nije prošlo nijedno od ovih imena kod muža, nego se zove Gabriel   :Saint:  .

----------


## Kavin

Pavo 
Pavao
Pavle 


Sve su mi varijacije   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## RozaGroza

Maks je slatko, meni je draža varijanta Maksim, kao onaj crtić   :Grin:

----------


## Kavin

Lukas istom super

----------


## Marissa

Egon
Enor
Evan
Val
Mitja

ima ih jos lijepih, ali ovi su mi pri vrhu   :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> meni se Bojan svida.


Meni Borjan

----------


## Smajlić

Meni je u zadnje vrijeme *Jakov* favorit!

----------


## lily24

a kako vam zvuči ivica meni se sviđa ime patrik ali moj muž oće da se zove ivica  :Heart:

----------


## Ninči

Lily, već si to gore pitala.

Iskreno-meni se više sviđa Ivica nego Patrik. Nekako mi je prirodnije za ove prostore  :Grin:  Jedino što nije po mom ukusu davati djeci po nekome ime (koliko god to ime bilo lijepo)...pogotovo ako je riječ o pokojniku :/ Iako, sasvim razumijem kad netko hoće po svom voljenom dati djetetu ime.

----------


## mihim

meni je Patrik ljepse, Ivica mi je onak, Ivan mi je lijepo al nekak obicno.

----------


## Smajlić

> meni je Patrik ljepse, Ivica mi je onak, Ivan mi je lijepo al nekak obicno.


ni Vilim nije loše.

----------


## Yuna

Moja bebica ako bude muško zvat će se Emil, a ako bude cura još se dvoumimo između nekih imena- Merjem, Dina, Sunčica, Rania, Ema. No, naravno to se nikad ne zna.

----------


## Iva M.

> Moja bebica ako bude muško zvat će se Emil, a ako bude cura još se dvoumimo između nekih imena- Merjem, Dina, Sunčica, Rania, Ema. No, naravno to se nikad ne zna.


Ema   :Zaljubljen:  
Tako bi se zvalo moje drugo da je bilo cura.

----------


## Smajlić

> Ema   
> Tako bi se zvalo moje drugo da je bilo cura.


I moje.

----------


## sandra23

cure kaj mislite o David?jel preozbiljno?

----------


## babyboys

> Iva M. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ema   
> Tako bi se zvalo moje drugo da je bilo cura.
> 
> 
> I moje.


i moje

----------


## Maslačkica

> cure kaj mislite o David?jel preozbiljno?


Meni se DAvid sviđa.... I ne bih rekla da je preozbiljno. Mislim, ta djeca će više biti odrasli ljudi nego djeca....   :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

> cure kaj mislite o David?jel preozbiljno?


Ja  znam jednog malog Davida i ime mu baš pristaje.
A dijete jako brzo odraste i postane čovjek.  :Wink:

----------


## Kate111

Imam Mateja sto znaci Bozji dar,a andjelu u trbuhu cu dati ime Marko sto znaci ratnik!

----------


## dorica

David mi je prekrasno ime ali MM nije baš oduševljen
meni se sviđa i Dorijan, Dario (to mi je brat pa otpada), Darko....
 :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

David je prekrasno ime   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dani1

Eto kako se približavamo kraju mislim da smo našli i ime. Oskar. Reakcije su tak, tak. Moja mama je odmah izvalila kako se puno pasa zove Oskar!"#
Nato sam joj vratila istom mjerom. Naš pas se zvao Lana, pa je kći od moje sestrične Lana i ne laje. Eto možda je to kraj potrage, stalno si ponavljam Oskar, Oskar, Oskar. Bit će frka ak je curka.

----------


## Smajlić

> cure kaj mislite o David?jel preozbiljno?


Poznam jednog malog Davida i baš mu pristaje ime.
Inače, meni je to predivno ime.
Nama nikako ne ide uz prezime, pa smo već davno odustali od tog imena.

----------


## sandra23

nama David ide uz prezime i sviđa nam se i Noa(čak mm-u više Noa),makar Noa je sad svaki drugi tak da :/ isto mi se tako sviđala i Nika a sad Niki ko u priči.htjela bi kad dreknem s balkona da moje dijete zna da se baš njega zove  :Laughing:  
za curu mi se sviđa i Dorja..mm ni čut.

----------


## Lady Grey

David mi se jako sviđa   :Heart:  , tu ideju sam pokušala proturiti MM-u dok još nismo znali da čekamo curkicu ... još ako paše uz prezime, mrak!   :Smile:

----------


## taya

obzirom da ne znamo u kojoj kombinaciji je ekipa, odabrali smo 2 imena za dečke i 2 za djevojčice
 dječaci : *Jakov i Damjan* 
za djevojčice napišem na njihovoj temi   :Wink:

----------


## tajuska

> Eto kako se približavamo kraju mislim da smo našli i ime. Oskar. Reakcije su tak, tak. Moja mama je odmah izvalila kako se puno pasa zove Oskar!"#
> Nato sam joj vratila istom mjerom. Naš pas se zvao Lana, pa je kći od moje sestrične Lana i ne laje. Eto možda je to kraj potrage, stalno si ponavljam Oskar, Oskar, Oskar. Bit će frka ak je curka.


oskar je super! totalno cool ime  :Smile: 

ako ce biti decko, moj ce biti Maks (ja sam htela Mak, ali Zakoniti se nikako s tim nije mogao sazivjeti. no kako sam ja bila zapela za zensko ime i jedva uopce dozvolila raspravu - bit ce Rosa, ako je curica - on je imao pravo konacnog odabira muskog imena. a i od maksa je mak sasvim okej nadimak  :Grin:   )

----------


## RozaGroza

Jakov i Oskar su super!

----------


## ivana s

Jakov i Damjan su mi jako lijepa imena. Meni je za sad od muških favorit Toma   :Heart:

----------


## sandra23

jakov je i meni jako lijepo ali prijateljica ima Jakova pa onda nećemo.Damjan mi je isto jako lijepo ali ja sam jedom daaavno hodala s jednim Damjanom i da sad to samo spomenem mm mislim da bi mu oči ispale  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iva M.

Meni se David jako sviđa.

----------


## sandra23

sad sam baš zagrizla za Davida...  :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

Naš će dečkić izgleda biti Marko. 

Najjači mi je MM- on je dao kćeri ime i sad mi kao prodaje foru da ja dam ovom djetetu ime...a otkad znam za njega slušam kako govori: "Nema ljepšeg muškog imena od Marka! Sin će mi se zvati Marko!" i sve tako. I sad kao da ja dam ime, a u sebi se moli da dam Marko  :Laughing:  
Kako je meni potpuno svejedno, neka bude Marko  :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

> obzirom da ne znamo u kojoj kombinaciji je ekipa, odabrali smo 2 imena za dečke i 2 za djevojčice
>  dječaci : *Jakov i Damjan* 
> za djevojčice napišem na njihovoj temi


a ako je jedan dečkić i jedna curica koje je onda prvo ime?

----------


## emarink

A kako vam se sviđa *Maksim* ???

----------


## Anemona

> A kako vam se sviđa *Maksim* ???


Meni je baš lijepo i u užem izboru.

----------


## diba

Ah MM i ja smo planirali puno djece ali eto nemamo sreće iako se ne predajemo.
Ja sam htjela za curicu Ivana a on za dečka izabro je Maksimilijan....

----------


## mihim

i ja sam htjela da moj maleni bude David, mm nikak nije sjelo, on je htio Leona, al smo se brzo usuglasili da bude Mihael... i sad mi je drago jer mi se cini da se svako drugo dijete zove David.

----------


## Smajlić

> A kako vam se sviđa *Maksim* ???


Prekrasno ime.
Al mislim da ni to ime ne ide uz naše prezime.

----------


## melange

jel bio onaj crtić u kojem se veliki debeli narančasti crtić zvao maksim?

(pokušavam shvatiti zašto mi se to ime ne sviđa, a nije zbog maksima mrvice  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Anemona

> emarink prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kako vam se sviđa *Maksim* ???
> 
> 
> Prekrasno ime.
> Al mislim da ni to ime ne ide uz naše prezime.


Zašto misliš da ne ide? Meni baš nekako paše. Meni je lijepo, a da ne ide uz naše prezime npr. Šimun.

----------


## melange

je  :Grin:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFYZ9BPeDwE

----------


## Smajlić

> Smajlić prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  emarink prvotno napisa
> ...


Bolje mi paše Maksim Mrvica 8) 
*melange*, baš ti hvala  :Laughing:

----------


## sandra23

ma gjde je svako drugo David,kaj stvarno? Ja ne znam niti jednog.

----------


## tinaka

> jel bio onaj crtić u kojem se *veliki debeli narančasti crtić* zvao maksim?
> 
> (pokušavam shvatiti zašto mi se to ime ne sviđa, a nije zbog maksima mrvice  )


Misliš mačak?   :Laughing:

----------


## melange

ma ee. nisam ni vidjela tipfeler  :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

:Laughing:  

Meni baš zbog tog crtića i je simpa ime  :Grin:  Ono "Maksim, Maksim zločest je, stalno gnjavi susjede...i nitko ništa ne može...."  :Laughing:

----------


## RozaGroza

> A kako vam se sviđa *Maksim* ???


Maksim je super   :Heart:

----------


## Marissa

I meni se sviđa Maksim   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

I meni je vrlo lijep ime Maksim

ali Vedran koje smo dragi i ja izabrali mi je svakim danom sve ljepše i čini mi se dobro pogođeno za našeg sinčinu!!!!!!

----------


## Ninči

> I meni je vrlo lijep ime Maksim
> 
> ali Vedran koje smo dragi i ja izabrali mi je svakim danom sve ljepše i čini mi se dobro pogođeno za našeg sinčinu!!!!!!


A i paše ti uz nick  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## i dora

definitivno!  :Wink:

----------


## Sirius Black

Vedran je super ime

----------


## icyoh

Naš sin (niš' od mog sna o kupovanju rozih haljinica   :Grin:  ) će biti Vlade.

----------


## Yuna

Naš će biti Emil, ali ja se ipak nadam da će biti mala Meri :D

----------


## icyoh

Ja se onda bome nadam Emilu   :Grin:  
Odakle si izvukla Meri?

----------


## Marissa

Meni je Meri isto zeljeno ime za curicu, i predivno mi je, stoga nek bude Meri  :Smile: 
A i Emil mi je lijepo, i nekako mi je uvijek islo uz Adam, ne znam zasto!

----------


## thaia28

imam malenu susjedu Meri i zbog nje mi svako spominjanje toga imena izvuče osmijeh   :Heart:  
mi ćemo našeg princa nazvati Karlo, izabrano ime dok smo još o bebici samo sanjali  :Heart:

----------


## princessmo

Matej   :Heart:   (meni su i Borna i Domagoj super, ali kompromis.....)

----------


## curka

Noa(h) - te varijacije još trebamo razmotriti, Fran, Lukas, Dorian

Meni se sviđaju i  Katjan i Dino al MM ne
i Dante ( al jedino kog poznam s tim imenom su 2 psa )  :Sad:

----------


## curka

I još ...  Borna i Lovro   :Heart:

----------


## arilu

Da li vam se za dečkića sviđa ime Vanja?
Ili odmah asocira na djevojčicu?

----------


## sretna35

> Da li vam se za dečkića sviđa ime Vanja?
> Ili odmah asocira na djevojčicu?


znam dečkiće Vanju i Kolju i super su, ništa, ama baš ništa ne asocira na djevojčice

----------


## arilu

I ja znam 2 Vanje, oboje dečki, tj. odrasli ljudi. Ali mislim da se u današnje vrijeme nekako više koristi za djevojčice. A i nekako svi koje sam pitala reagirali su u tom smjeru  :/ 
Meni je i Kolja predivno, ali za to sam se naslušala komentara i komentara!

----------


## princessmo

Vanja mi je predobro za dečka!!!!   :Grin:   znam dva dečka koji se tako zovu i jednu curu...

----------


## Sirius Black

> Da li vam se za dečkića sviđa ime Vanja?
> Ili odmah asocira na djevojčicu?


Mene uopće ne asocira na djevojčicu, koliko znam to je varijanta imena Ivan. Nikako mi ne pašu ta muška imena za curice.

----------


## Ninči

U Hrvatskom jeziku najviše ženskih imena završava na slovo a. Prije bih rekla da je to žensko ime, nego muško (barem po hrvatskom jeziku gledano). Ali u biti je unisex i kao takvo, meni skroz OK i za curicu i za dječaka  :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

Većina ženskih imena završava na -a, što ne znači da su sva imena koja završavaju na -a ženska (npr. Noa, Jona, Andrija, Ilija, Toma, Borna) kao ni da su imena koja završavaju sa suglasnikom muška.

----------


## Peterlin

Vanja je definitivno muško ime. Nekako mi ne paše za djevojčice... ali to je samo moje mišljenje.

----------


## sandra23

a šta mislite o Joško?

----------


## Peterlin

Lijepo   :Heart:  , ali ja bih djetetu zapisala ime Josip, a možeš ga zvati kako hoćeš... Evo, mi u firmi imamo jednog Joška, jednog Jožu i jednog Josipa (svaki se piše Josip) pa dobro dođe da ih razlikujemo...

----------


## maribel

Imam jedno zgodno ime, a nisam sigurna da li ga je itko spomenuo:
                         VALENT  :Heart:

----------


## arilu

Malo ste me okuražile što se Vanje tiče! Inače to je jedino ime oko kojeg smo se MM i ja složili od prve. 
Joško mi je simpa, Valent mi baš nije sjelo

----------


## Peterlin

> Imam jedno zgodno ime, a nisam sigurna da li ga je itko spomenuo:
>                          VALENT


Ili VALENTIN ! To je bilo jedno od imena u igri za mog mlađeg sina (uz Marcela) ali smo izabrali najkraće koje nam se dopalo...   :Wink:

----------


## maribel

Eto ja volim kad je ime barem malo neobično i drugačije, a opet sa značenjem ili bar nekompoveznicom iz povijesti, književnosti i sl.
Tako evo jedno sasvim novo, a već sam ih na ovu temu puno takvih napisala.
*Belizar*-grof iz Šenoine _Branke_

----------


## maribel

Juran - iz drame I.Kukuljevića Sakcinskog Juran i Sofia
Ljudevit- kao Gaj
Antun-kao Matoš
Grigor-kao Vitez
pa i Vatroslav, Višeslav, Ruđer
Ferdo mi je super-kao Livadić
Fabijan-ljubutelj konja(baš kao i ja sama)
Ignac -kao Glembaj
Samo da podsjetim.

----------


## babyboys

Joško je jedno od dva najljepša imena na svijetu.  :Heart:  
Moj stric je bio Joško i bio je predivan čovjek i moja mrva je Joško, ali baš joško.
To je staro dalmatinsko ime i upisuje kao takvo, a ne Josip.
meni to nije isto. kad mi netko zazove dijete Joža, poludim

----------


## sretna35

vidiš meni se Joško sviđa i to jako, ali mi Joža i Josipš nikako ne idu, a u stvari sve su inačice istog imena

----------


## sandra23

Da,ni meni se ne sviđa ni Josip niti Joža,Jožek...i sve varijacije.Joško mi je baš slatko...mm nešto frkće na to...ne znam ni sama...čekam slijedeći uzv pa da vidimo jel cura ili dečko,onda ću se više misliti.

Sad su nam dakle u igri-Luka
                                   Joško
                                   David
                                   Noa
Sva su mi lijepa,osobito Noa,ali sad je Noa ko u priči,neki dan sam u vrtiću sjedila i čekala roditeljski,i kraj mene su u 5 min protrčala 2 Davida.
Luka je najpopularnije muško ima u Zagebu već 8 godina(pročitala članak iz  nekog zavoda za statistiku).

----------


## ruza

> Da,ni meni se ne sviđa ni Josip niti Joža,Jožek...i sve varijacije.Joško mi je baš slatko...mm nešto frkće na to...ne znam ni sama...čekam slijedeći uzv pa da vidimo jel cura ili dečko,onda ću se više misliti.
> 
> Sad su nam dakle u igri-Luka
>                                    Joško
>                                    David
>                                    Noa
> Sva su mi lijepa,osobito Noa,ali sad je Noa ko u priči,neki dan sam u vrtiću sjedila i čekala roditeljski,i kraj mene su u 5 min protrčala 2 Davida.
> Luka je najpopularnije muško ima u Zagebu već 8 godina(pročitala članak iz  nekog zavoda za statistiku).


  :Laughing:  
kada sam bila u bolnici na našem odjelu smo nas 5 mama imale dečkiće Luke  :Smile: 
a ima ih stvarno puno  :Smile: 

ja tražim neko rjeđe ime koje se sviđa i meni i mm...

----------


## Bebinja

Ako bude sin bit će Branimir definitvno.
To mi je tako predivno  i snažno ime   :Heart:

----------


## stellita

Viktor, Timotej, Benedikt, Karlo, Zoltan, Hektor, Oktavijan.....  :Grin:

----------


## niky88

Naš sin se zove David..a drugo ako če biti dečko premišljam si oko Filip,Sven ili Borna.

----------


## sretna35

> Naš sin se zove David..a drugo ako če biti dečko premišljam si oko Filip,Sven ili Borna.


sva tri su jako lijepa, no nažalost i jako, jako česta imena

Filip mi je posebno lijep zbog potenciijalnog nadimka Pipo

----------


## curka

Šta kažete na ime Olja ??

----------


## sretna35

> Šta kažete na ime Olja ??


predivno ime i jedan od mojih favorita

----------


## argentina

što nije Olja žensko ime? ... ili ja nisam upućena   :Embarassed:

----------


## llella

za muškog smo imali prvi put varijantu Leon, obzirom da je bila cura, ime je i dalje u igri.
iako meni se više sviđa Andrej, ali mm ne da jer ga jedan Andrej iz susjedstva živcira

----------


## andrejaaa

Mislim da će naša kombinacija biti Petar i Tara ako ostanu curica i dečko.
Dugo sam htjela nazvati sina Marko,ali me sestra preduhitrila(što joj još malo zamjeram), a bezveze mi je da nam se djeca jednako zovu  :/

----------


## Sirius Black

> što nije Olja žensko ime? ... ili ja nisam upućena


Olja je žensko ime, ali ne bi me čudilo da ga netko da i dečku.

----------


## dorry

Mi još ne znamo dali je cura ili dečko, ali ako bude dečko za sada su igri Karlo ili Adrian  :Heart:

----------


## dorry

A netko je spomenuo ovdje i ime Arian i to mi je isto simpa, s tim da ga MM još nije čuo, moram mu ga danas spomenut da vidim reakciju  :Razz:

----------


## Thlaspi

Otkad sam ostala trudna htjela sam da bude Gašpar, ali su me svi popljuvali, doslovce SVI... ne znam zašto, meni je baš lijepo   :Sad:  

sad su mi potvrdili da je dečko, mm se nadao do zadnjeg da je curka, samo da izbjegne ime Gašpar   :Laughing:   ... i sad mi je nekak bezveze... ne smeta me kaj drugi misle, ali bi htjela da se mm i ja slažemo oko imena... s druge strane, on niti nema neki prijedlog pa je sve još gluplje...

a inače, još mi je lijepo Gregor ili Grgur i Prosper iliti Prošpe(r)... tak, nekak mi se svidjaju ta starinska imena, nisu česta a i lijepa su...

----------


## eliot

Ja isto htjela Gašpar, svi me gledali kao da sam luda. Dakle, nije mi prošlo.

----------


## Thlaspi

*eliot*, ajmo pokrenut peticiju za obnovu imena Gašpar u hrvatskoj populaciji...
...ovih dana skupljaju potpise za sve i svašta....  :Laughing:

----------


## tinaka

Priklanjam se klanu imena Gašpar. Al kad god to ime spomenem kao opciju svi mi počnu recitirati pjesmicu o Gaši.   :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

Joj, susjeda od moje prijateljice zovu Gašo, a nema goreg čovjeka na ovom svijetu  :Rolling Eyes:  Gašpar je OK, ali bih zakonom zabranila da netko moje dijete nazove Gašo, baš zbog dotičnog  :Grin:  

Nekako koliko god da mi se neko ime sviđa, ako me asocira na neku osobu koju baš i ne mirišem- odmah mi ni ime više toliko ne odgovara  :Grin:  Baš iz tog razloga se još uvijek nisam skroz navikla na ime Marko, ali kad znam da je to MM-u tolika želja, prežao bi mi bilo ne nazvati mog bebača tako :/ Ipak, znam da će mi to postati najljepše ime na svijetu kad ga počnem povezivati sa likom svog malog blaga  :Heart:

----------


## TicTac

Olja se zove sestra koja radi kod zubara Olajoša kod kojeg ja idem, koja kombinacija!   :Laughing:  

E a što mislite o imenu Marin?    :Grin:

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Bok curke.. Još ne znamo što nam je bebica, ali imamo definitivno ime za dečkića: Jakov   :Heart:

----------


## Fae

Naš bebuljak ako bude dječak bi mogao biti Kian...zasad se mm-u sviđa, a meni je to ime   :Heart:  još od 1. T

----------


## sven

kian-jako lijepo,ali ja inače volim egzotična imena.naš bebuljak će biti jakov i uistinu se nadam da ga neće svi zvati jakša ili jaki ili tako  nešto-mrzim nadimke

----------


## magi7

Evo da se i ja uključim.

Trudna sam 19+2 i mi smo se odlučili(Konačno).
Ja sam još odavna rekla ako bude cura zvat će se Stella i MM je konačno to prihvatio, a moja muška imena su bila- Darian, damian, Loren, Loris, Noel-međutim MM nijedno ne paše pa smo se dogovorili da će biti Edi-kratko i slatko.

----------


## mici85

mi imamo jednog Jakova od 1,5god. Meni se to ime jos uvijek sviđa. Slatko je kak on sebe zove : "beba Akov"   :Razz:  

od muskih su mi jos super :
Fran
Nikola 
Aleksandar
Juraj
Dinko
...ja sam nekak vise priklonjena starim imenima naseg podneblja... zvuce mi nekak toplije   :Smile:

----------


## mici85

> kian-jako lijepo,ali ja inače volim egzotična imena.naš bebuljak će biti jakov i uistinu se nadam da ga neće svi zvati jakša ili jaki ili tako  nešto-mrzim nadimke


da te utjesim - naseg mishonju svi zovu Jakov.. za sad mu nitko nije dao nadimak a nekak mislim da ni nece  8)

----------


## purple rain

moji omiljeni:
Bruno
Frane
Marko
Andrija
Donat
Grgur
Lovre
Matija
Marin
Roko
Šime   :Heart:  
Đivo
Orsat

----------


## andreja

:Heart: kad smo kod imena meni su ljepa za dečke Roko i Jakov,a za curice Una,Magdalena ili Laura. budući da osim dečka najvjerojatnije će biti Roko. :Heart:

----------


## (maša)

mi još imamo malo više od 2 mj i nijedno ime nam nije the one....ima puno ljepih al nikako donjet konačnu odluku.

----------


## a72

Kako bi ste reagovale na ime Zeid,Zejd ?  
MM je predlozio ,a ja samo prihvatila,jer mi se odmah svidjelo....oko zenskog smo imali raspravu i prekinuli je jer nije dala rezultat  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anemona

Moje dijete je Matej, meni je to prekrasno ime.
Inače što se tiče nadimka, ja sam cijelu trudnoću ludila od same pomisli da ga netko zove po nadimku. Na kraju se par tjedan prije njega rodio bratić Ivan, on je postao Ivek, a moje dijete naravno Matek. :Evil or Very Mad:   (Ja ga zovem Matej).
Naravno bila sam neopisivo ljuta, a sad kad vidim svoje dijete kako ponosno viče da je Matek, baš mi je drago, nek se veseli, pa uostalom iz Zagorja smo. 
Zna da se zove Matej, ali prijateljima se uvijek predstavi kao Matek. Kad ne bude htio biti Matek, predstavljati će se ko Matej.

----------


## Žabica

> Moje dijete je Matej, meni je to prekrasno ime.


Moja bebica bi se zvala Matej da je dečko.
Isto me živciralo što bi ga većina zvala Mata, ali ime mi je baš sjelo od prve. Biti će za drugo dijete...

----------


## visnja08

Naš prvi dečko zvao se Jakov  :Saint: 
Ako sad opet bude dečko bit će Šimun  :Heart: 
Ako bude cura zvat će se Tara ili Pia  :Heart:

----------


## andreja

> kad smo kod imena meni su ljepa za dečke Roko i Jakov,a za curice Una,Magdalena ili Laura. budući da osim dečka najvjerojatnije će biti Roko.


 al jučerašnji uzv pokazao curku! no nije sigurno. e sad il će biti *Una ili Roko*? :Wink:

----------


## Smajlić

Ako ću imati dečka (u što čisto sumnjam, imam jaki feeling da je curka), bit će *Jakov*.
Za to ime smo se još davno odlučili, jako nam se sviđa i paše uz imena ostale djece.
Andrija nam je dugo bio jedan od favorita.

----------


## Fae

Kako vam se sviđa Rene?

----------


## jelena.O

Ostalo od zadnji put ostalo još samo  Stjepan

----------


## sensei

Meni je Rene jako lijepo!

----------


## sensei

Naš mali će se zvati  Max ili Maks, još ne znamo dal će biti s X-om?

----------


## jelena.O

Mislim da bi ipak trebalo biti *ks*, ipak je to više naški.

----------


## sensei

> Mislim da bi ipak trebalo biti *ks*, ipak je to više naški.


Imaš pravo bit će Maks :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Meni se sviđaju više imena koja su za vezana za određenu tradiciju, i državu.

Naprosto mi je glupa kad naši naravki seljaci daju ime Stella i Stefanio, ko da mi nemamo svojih lijepih imena.

I još jedna primjedba rekla mi jedna mama da je djetetu dala ime Lukas, jer nikad ne znaš gdi bu otišao kad odraste, ko joj može garantirati da bude otišao baš tamo gdi si je to ona zacrtala.


SRetno Maks.

----------


## lugo

Mi imamo Luku i to je prvo što nam je bilo palo na pamet, a tako i ostalo.
A drugi će biti Bono, ali ne po U2  :Smile: .

----------


## Anemona

> Meni se sviđaju više imena koja su za vezana za određenu tradiciju, i državu.
> 
> Naprosto mi je glupa kad naši naravki seljaci daju ime Stella i Stefanio, ko da mi nemamo svojih lijepih imena.
> 
> I još jedna primjedba rekla mi jedna mama da je djetetu dala ime Lukas, jer nikad ne znaš gdi bu otišao kad odraste, ko joj može garantirati da bude otišao baš tamo gdi si je to ona zacrtala.
> 
> 
> SRetno Maks.


Slažem se. Meni je najbitnije da je ime autohtono, hrvatsko, katoličko. Onda idu finese da se slaže uz prezime, uz ime prvog djeteta,...

Luka i Bono su mi prekrasna imena. Za Bono automatski misle na U2, a kad tamo, ako se ne varam Sv. Bono je i zaštitnik Vukovara.

----------


## lugo

jeeeeeeee 
bravooooooooo :Very Happy:  :Klap: 

vašu nagradu možete pokupiti na adresi.................

----------


## liam

mi smo nekako za nase decke bzo smslili imena i sva su barem meni lijepa prvi se zove mihael,drugi gabriel-moreno i treci liam-borna eto ako se nekom svidjaju eto mu ideje, za cetvrto sto ocekujemo ako bude decko bit ce samuel ili damian

----------


## dmagi10

Ako bude dečko, zvat će se Jakov.

----------


## ana.m

> Ja isto htjela Gašpar, svi me gledali kao da sam luda. Dakle, nije mi prošlo.


A kaj te briga kaj netko drugi misli?
Ja sam se svega i svačega naslušala za Janka i baš u inat još sam više htjela da se baš tako zove.
Mislim da je važno ono što se dogovore roditelji.

Btw, ja nekako više razmišljam o ženskim imenima ali eto me malo ovdje za svaku slučaj ako je ipak dečko da pokupim ideje.
Moram priznati da mi ništa nije baš ono da sam rekla "e to je to".
Dakle još tražim. Doduše, David je bio na pameti, ali prečesto je ime...
Mada nije da je Iva super rijetko..ne znam, vidjet ćemo.

----------


## Anemona

*ana.m* meni je Janko baš prekrasno ime i ono mi je u užem izboru za drugu bebu (naravno, kad ću ju imati  :Rolling Eyes: ), jer mi baš zadovoljava sve potrebne kriterije. 
Meni je lijepo i:
- Josip
- Mihael
- Tadej
- Manuel
- Jakov
- ...
(To su imena koja bi meni pasala s obzirom na ono što mi je bitno kod odabira).
Inače sam uvijek htjela da mi se dijete zove Aleksandar (po mojem najboljem, prerano preminulom dedi, ali na žalost nikako nam ne paše uz prezime).
Deda je bio toliko omiljen da se dijete od jedne sestrične isto zove po njemu ali Aleksan*der*, a druga sestrična nema djece, pa je njezina bebica - pas isto dobio ime po dedi.  :Laughing:

----------


## Smajlić

Ja svog sina od milja zovem Janko (al to samo ja smijem, naravno), tak da je i meni to ime lijepo.
Meni je Jakov jako lijepo, al nekak ih u zadnje vrijeme ima sve više.
Andrija mi je isto super, al ne paše uz ostatak.

----------


## xxxxx

nas stariji se zove marsel,sada cekamo malog adriana ili leona?neznamo jos.kakva su vam ta imena?

----------


## ana.m

Da ne ispadne da razmišljam samo o imenima za curke kada ionako ne znam kaj nosim evo par njih koja mi se čine onak, okej!David, Noa, Bruno i Erik

----------


## Fae

Evo nama se sviđaju ova imena: Kian, Tristan, Kai i Aidan.....a imamo i jednog Sorena  :Smile:

----------


## liam

noel

----------


## Cheerilee

Nama stiže dečko, imena koja nam se sviđaju su;

Edo
Edi
Jakob
ili
Tomo.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Smajlić

Meni se sviđaju još:
Toma
Timotej (to mi se sad po novom sviđa)


al Jakov mi je na prvom mjestu za sada.

----------


## Kajo

Ja sam prošli tjedan gledala Mentalistu i sinulo mi! Ako bude dečko mogo bi biti Patrik :D

----------


## CUUuu

Meni se sviđa Toni

----------


## katrin23

I mi čekamo dečka i bit će Oliver....

----------


## No@n@

kako vam se sviđa muško ime Ano?

----------


## gumbek

Ako bude dečko bit će Maro :Heart:

----------


## marilka

Odlicno,, Maro mi zvuci super super

----------


## gumbek

marilka :Very Happy:

----------


## Cheerilee

Nama stiže _TOMO_ !!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gumbek

TOMO  :Klap:

----------


## frost

> kako vam se sviđa muško ime Ano?


na grckom jeziku to znaci "gore" ( u smislu gore-dole, tj. kato-ano)

----------


## Dalm@

Na češkom znači "da".
Na naškom jedna od verzija vokativa imena Ana, pa bi mu mogli pjevati "Oj Ano, oj Ančice...".

Moram priznati da mi nije nešto. Bolje Anto, al' njega pak politika pokvarila.

----------


## CUUuu

Marin mi je jako lijepo...

----------


## Peterlin

> nas stariji se zove marsel,sada cekamo malog adriana ili leona?neznamo jos.kakva su vam ta imena?


 :Heart: 
Moj stariji je Leon, a za maloga sam ja htjela da se zove Marcel, ali smo odustali jer sam se bojala da ce ga brat zvati svakako (tek je ucio govoriti i nije mu sjajno islo, pa sam se bojala da bratu ne iskrivi ime). I tako je mladji dobio ime Emil. Detektive si je poslije sam nabavio, prvo u vrticu, a sad u razredu...  :Wink:

----------


## agaco

Moj stariji sin je Kajan, a novorodjeni - prije par dana  :Smile:  dobio je ime Sinaj!

----------


## vindira

> http://www.imehrvatsko.net/Imena/Mar...4/Default.aspx


nevjerojatno,moj malac je uvijek veseo i nasmijan,rođen je u 5.mj,a što se tiče nogometa,još je mali,ali ganja loptu pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## vindira

kad sam išla roditi, u predrađaoni sam bila s curom koja je rađala *Maura*, ja *Mara*, onda su mene preselili u rađaonu,ona je došla 5 min poslije mene,ja sam u 4.50 h rodila vaginalno,a ona carskim,čak su im i  dužina i težina bile identične

----------


## ines31

Mi čekamo isto dečka, ali nam baš ne ide oko dogovara imena, za sad u užem krugu su nam Marko, Nikola, Aleksandar i Stefan, sve su meni to lijepa imena ali nemam baš ni jedno ono da mi se stvarno sviđa tak da je zasad još bezimen!!!

----------


## Elluna

Meni jedino ne odgovaraju "unikatna" imena. 
Kada ljudi smisle neku groznu glupost i onda misle da je super što se niti jedno drugo dijete neće tako zvat...
(a s razlogom neće  :Grin:  )
Svaka čast rijetkim iznimkama.


Naš dečko će se zvat Filip.
I jedini nam je kriterij bio da se i meni i dragom sviđa, to je to  :Wink: 


Joj, a kako vam zvuči *Jura*?
Meni je prekrasno ime  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crnkica

kako vam se sviđa ime Patrik?

----------


## gumbek

Jura mi je simpa-veselo.

Patrik-jako lijepo.

----------


## Elly

> a kako vam zvuči *Jura*?
> Meni je prekrasno ime


Hm, meni je to ime nekako u klasi nadimaka. No zato mi je Juraj prekrasno ime.  :Smile:

----------


## vindira

> Joj, a kako vam zvuči *Jura*?
> Meni je prekrasno ime


vidiš na ovo nisam pomišljala,inače mm je Jurica i nije mi to ime baš nešto,a Jura mi je baš zanimljivo,nije loše,sviđa mi se.
Ja sam konačno u jednom dućanu gdje radi jedna Dalmatinka saznala što bi značilo ime mog djeteta,dakle ako još nekog zanima *Maro* bi značilo nešto poput milosrđa,baš mi se sviđa

----------


## andiko

Moj drugi sinek će bit Hrvoje. Čini mi se da nema uopće bebeka s tim imenom, a normalno je... To su mi bili kriteriji i za starijeg sina - Davorin.

----------


## Nina2007

*N*ama je za prvo dijete izbor bio puno jasniji, odmah smo znali  koja su imena u igri i koje nam je od njih najdraže (od ovih za dečka): David...i tako je i bilo  :Smile: 


A sad ne znamo (ni za m ni za ž) koje je "glavno" tj nijedno nam nije baš skroz kliklo...ali imamo popis nekoliko potencijalnih imena: 

Toma (meni osobno možda najdraže, ali MD se ovaj put ne slaže)
Adam 
Emanuel 
Andrej 
Adrian
Oliver 
Tihomir 
Darko 
Niki

----------


## .kala.

> Adrian
> Oliver


like it  :Smile:

----------


## andiko

I meni je lijepo Adrian..

----------


## Elluna

Oliver mi je super!  :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

Kako vam se sviđa Noel? Mene upravo očaralo.

Našla sam da može biti i žensko i muško, kako se vama čini, jeli bolje za curicu ili dečka?

----------


## Cheerilee

Meni je  Noel prekrasno,  :Yes: 
i bilo nam  u užem krugu, al otpalo jer nam  ne paše k prezimenu i općenito kraju di živimo...

Naši dečki su Teo & Tomo..... :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni je za deckica jako lijepo ime Leon tako ce se nas zvati ako bude,a u pricuvi imam Matej,Antonio i Mirko kak mi je to slatko ime

----------


## maksi

Mi smo našim dečkima dali imena: 
Karlo, Noa& Borna i sada nam dolazi Andrea.

----------


## genius

ja sam neki dan čula ime Timon ????što kažete na to??

----------


## lastavica1979

Bas mi sestra rekla neki dan da s njenim malim nema ni jednog Ivana,Marka,Kreso i ta prijasnja imena  sve se to polako gubi al doci ce oni opet u modu,jer svi bi htjeli imat neobicno ime. Ja imam oduvijek neobicno ime i rijetko cujem svoje ime Adela

----------


## genius

Adela -plemenita .kod nas u malom mjestu ima dosta Adela ,ja ih poznam četiri.ali nije to pravilo.

----------


## patricia

uzasno mi je kad djetetu daju neko ekstra cudno strano ,uglavnom englesko ime i onda neko pravo dalmatinsko prezime uz to.... :Rolling Eyes: 

ali posto ja imam ekstra dugo strano prezime, trazim neku zlatnu sredinu....

svida mi se Rio....i znaci rijeka  :Smile:   sjeca me na neke uspomene iz 4 grada u kojima sam zivjela....svi su bili na rijeci...

u vidu imamo i Jona .... :Saint:

----------


## bfamily

Vidiš kako smo različiti, ja obožavam extra čudna, većinom strana imena, jer ja imam totalno starinsko, totalno hrvatsko ime.... a prezime nam je isto baš domaće.

Ima toliko imena koja su mi lijepa, npr. iz Americi ali su drugačije izgovaraju nego piše itd. što definitivno nebi išlo za ovo područje.

----------


## Pettite

Ja sam apsolutno za davanje imena neovisno o tome iz koje zemlje/knjige/filma potječu...dok god su "ukusna", naravno...i dokle god ne predstavljaju ozbiljan rizik da se klinca u budućnosti zadirkuje i ismijava radi istog...

recimo, u mom susjedstvu imam jednu Svemirku (da, svemirka se zove!) , zatim jednog Tristana, pa Iana (kojeg zovu jan :Rolling Eyes:  i janko :Rolling Eyes:  nikada onako kako se zapravo zove ) itd...i ne znam...imam dojam da ta imena tm ljudima predstavljaju kompleks...

Osobno svom sinčiću mislim dati ime *Marko* jer mi je jako slatko, domaće i zvuči pametno :Grin:  Volim klasiku. I sigurna sam da će to ime moj malecki nositi bez sprdova....

----------


## lastavica1979

Takodjer i ja volim neka normalna imena mada na nase prezime pasu sva imena.MM je htio da se deckic zove Petko  zato jer je on cito u djetinjstvu neku knjigu s Petkom,ma daj nema sanse sam mu rekla sad je malo zaboravio na to ime od kad sam predlozila Leon

----------


## BOZZ

Mieni je super lijepo ime Izak,ali moj m neče ni da čuje pa če tako biti David.Inače volim znati što ime znači , a isto tako volim naša domača imena.

----------


## Pettite

Jao...i David i Leon su mi prepreprelijepa imena!!! 


btw...kod nas su u užem krugu bili( uz Davida) i Luka i Filip!

Ma imamo mi super domaćih imena...zato ni nisam osjetila potrebu tragati po inozemnima...

----------


## thora

Pettite,ja sam po tvome SUPER TROSTRUKI KOMPLEKSAŠ jer moji se sinovi redom zovu KIAN, LEL I TRISTAN!!!!!!
I kada se malo dublje pozabaviš imenima, ako već pišeš o njima, uvidjet ćeš, većina ima neko značenje. I svi smo mi jedinke, bića za sebe neovisno o tome koje su nam ime naši roditelji podarili, a kompleksaš možeš biti i sa imenom Marko, jer se baš svaka 4 osoba tako zove  :Wink:

----------


## Pettite

> Pettite,ja sam po tvome SUPER TROSTRUKI KOMPLEKSAŠ jer moji se sinovi redom zovu KIAN, LEL I TRISTAN!!!!!!
> I kada se malo dublje pozabaviš imenima, ako već pišeš o njima, uvidjet ćeš, većina ima neko značenje. I svi smo mi jedinke, bića za sebe neovisno o tome koje su nam ime naši roditelji podarili, a kompleksaš možeš biti i sa imenom Marko, jer se baš svaka 4 osoba tako zove


draga thora :Smile: , ja sam pisala o konkretnim slučajevima, vrlo upućena u situaciju jer te ljude dugo poznajem...i znam kako nose ta imena, i poneku situaciju u kojoj su njihova imena poslužila kao pošalica ili nešto tome slično...nigdje, ali baš nigdje nisam rekla kako mislim da su ta imena ružna ili da su čudni oni koji ih daju... :Grin:  činjenica jest da su čudnija za naše podneblje i da ih pojedini (ovakvi ili onakvi, da ne filozofiramo...) znaju "krstiti" u nezgodne nadimke ili se šaliti sa njima. to ne možeš zanijekati, jer sam sigurna da si i sama u svojoj okolini svjedočila barem jednom takvom slučaju. svi smo.

ukratko, mislim da si se neosnovano pronašla povrijeđeno, i meni je to žao. ali ponavljam, ja ne govorim napamet.niti vrijeđam tvoj izbor. samo sam dala obrazloženje zašto će moje dijete nositi ime koje mu mislimo dati :Razz:

----------


## thora

Nisam se našla povrijeđenom, samo mi je fascinantno da u današnje vrijeme netko može razmišljati da nadjene svojem djetetu ime zato da mu se drugi ljudi nebi smijali, i njemu iza leđa zbijali šale. Svaka osoba je jedinstvena i posebna, bez obzira na ime, i dapače, ja sam ponosna na svoju djecu u bilo kojem pogledu, a i samim time da i njihova imena govore da su jedinstveni, a ne dio mase, zato što ja želim da se I u tom segmentu blendaju S okolinOM. Latinska poslovica kaže "nome est ome", zvao li se ti Marko ili Darko, a u startu davati ime radi prosječnosti i blendanja,mi je  fakat neshvatljivo i fascinantno. Nitko ne daje ime svojem djetetu da bi mu se drugi smijali ili rugali, već od srca (velika većina), a neki valjda i zato da uđu u prosjek! Ali to ne olakšava međuljudske odnose, druge stvari su tu na djelu, i nemoraš mi povlađivati sa draga, da bi ublažila svoje izjave.
LP

----------


## Pettite

> Nisam se našla povrijeđenom


Zaista? Ostatak tvog posta to, nažalost, u potpunosti demantira.




> ...samo mi je fascinantno da u današnje vrijeme netko može razmišljati da nadjene svojem djetetu ime zato da mu se drugi ljudi nebi smijali, i njemu iza leđa zbijali šale.


Vidiš, meni je fascinantnije kako si ti iz mog posta - 
citiram se:
_ "Osobno svom sinčiću mislim dati ime Marko jer mi je jako slatko, domaće i zvuči pametno. Volim klasiku.
_ 
...uspjela dobiti dojam da mu ime dajem isključivo da mu se ne bi smijali... :Shock:  No razumijem. Vidiš, valjda, što želiš vidjeti...
No, čiinjenica jest da nisam ja dobila potrebu citirati tebe, niti sam ja dobila potrebu bilo što predbaciti tebi, kao ni ja tebi na prvu "braniti" svoju odluku da Marka nazovem baš tako...
Mislim da ni jedna od nas dvije ne bi trebala imati takvu potrebu (pa shodno tome ne vidim ni motiv za tvoju potrebu da učiniš nešto takvo) . Ovdje smo da kažemo svoja mišljenja i da ne prekoravamo izbore drugih.
Barem sam ja to tako shvatila.





> Svaka osoba je jedinstvena i posebna, bez obzira na ime, i dapače, ja sam ponosna na svoju djecu u bilo kojem pogledu, a i samim time da i njihova imena govore da su jedinstveni, a ne dio mase, zato što ja želim da se I u tom segmentu blendaju S okolinOM. Latinska poslovica kaže "nome est ome", zvao li se ti Marko ili Darko, a_ u startu davati ime radi prosječnosti i blendanja_,mi je  fakat _neshvatljivo i fascinantno_. Nitko ne daje ime svojem djetetu da bi mu se drugi smijali ili rugali,_ već od srca (velika većina)_, _a neki valjda i zato da uđu u prosjek!_ Ali to ne olakšava međuljudske odnose, druge stvari su tu na djelu, i nemoraš mi povlađivati sa draga, da bi ublažila svoje izjave.
> LP


Upravo ono što rekoh...Ne znam otkud ti potreba toliko opširno pravdati svoj izbor...pogotovo kad si već tako sigurna da je _"pravi"_ .  :Razz:  :Razz:  Ja te to sasvim sigurno nisam tražila. 

Što se tiče dijela tvog teksta koji sam ti "ukosila"...vidim potrebu i da usput popljuješ tuđi izbor, i to je ono najsmješnije u cijeloj situaciji.  Mislim da je to već pomalo zločesto..bez potrebe spuštati se na osobnu razinu i kuditi tuđe. Ali nemaju svi iste navike i stilove diskutiranja...I tu ću, izgleda, biti tolerantnija :Wink: 

Ispričavam se ukoliko te moje "draga" vrijeđa. Koristila sam ga jer se tako obraćam svima na ovom forumu (što možeš provjeriti)...I nikom do sada nije smetao. Čudni ljudi. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## thora

Pročitaj si post u kojem si navela da će tvoje djetenositi ime bez sprdova, kad smo već kod tolerancije!
I niti jenom riječju nisam popljuvala tvoj izbor, a da, moj izbor JE PRAVI!
I da čudni smo mi ljudi, koji dajemo djeci imena iz "filmova", baš čudni, vrlo smo " rizično " postupili!

----------


## Pettite

Vidim da je daljnja rasprava sa tobom u nekom racionalnom tonu, bez offtopičarenja i besmislenih dodavanja vrlo neizvjesna. I prilično suvišna.  Stoga će ovdje stati. Ne zamjeri. 
Ispričavam se modu na off.

----------


## bfamily

Ajoj što ste zabrijale!
Nemojmo se prepucavati please, meni je jasno da se ljudi isčuđuju ako ime djeteta nije 100% hrvatsko, i da se drugi isčuđuju kad je ime totalno obično, djedovo i sl.
Znam thora da ti je vjerovatno "zasmetalo" što je Pettite navela baš primjer imena koje nosi tvoj sin, no nemoj to uzeti k srcu. Iako te skroz razumjem.
Ali po tome ćemo biti vječno različiti i pomirimo se s time

----------


## thora

Nema problema, ni meni se ne da nastavljati, samo ću iskoristiti priliku da istaknem tvoj post u kojem je i više nego razvidno da se ti nikada ne bi spuštala na razinu pljuvanja nečijeg izbora i "kudila tuđe", kako si spomenula.
Lijep pozdrav.




> Ja sam apsolutno za davanje imena neovisno o tome iz koje zemlje/knjige/filma potječu...dok god su "ukusna", naravno...i dokle god ne predstavljaju ozbiljan rizik da se klinca u budućnosti zadirkuje i ismijava radi istog...
> 
> recimo, u mom susjedstvu imam jednu Svemirku (da, svemirka se zove!) , zatim jednog Tristana, pa Iana (kojeg zovu jan i janko nikada onako kako se zapravo zove ) itd...i ne znam...imam dojam da ta imena tm ljudima predstavljaju kompleks...

----------


## Pettite

> Ajoj što ste zabrijale!
> Nemojmo se prepucavati please, meni je jasno da se ljudi isčuđuju ako ime djeteta nije 100% hrvatsko, i da se drugi isčuđuju kad je ime totalno obično, djedovo i sl.
> Znam thora da ti je vjerovatno "zasmetalo" što je Pettite navela baš primjer imena koje nosi tvoj sin, no nemoj to uzeti k srcu. Iako te skroz razumjem.
> Ali po tome ćemo biti vječno različiti i pomirimo se s time


drago mi je da je netko ipak vidio kako, iako jesam slučajno spomenula upravo imena slična njezinoj djeci, to ne samo da nisam učinila u namjeri da ikoga vrijeđam, niti da se čudim, niti da tražim obrazlaganja (a takav je dojam ona definitivno dobila), nego sam to učinila *prije* nego je dotična uopće "stigla" na ovaj topić...
inače, slažem se s tobom. svi smo različiti, i to nas generalno čini zanimljivima. 
meni ime (koje sam slučajno navela) "svemirka" može zvučati zanimljivo (makar, ponavljam, volim više klasiku) , no samo sam rekla da ne bi bio izbor za ime mog djeteta jer ne bih voljela da ga itko zadirkuje onako kako to čine mojoj susjedi ( a čine!! ili što? ne smijem reći ono što znam iz osobnog iskustva) ...a stalo mi jest da mu po tom pitanju nepotrebno ne kompliciram život u budućnosti. MENI. OSOBNO.

pritom poštujem svakoga koga taj aspekt ne zabrinjava. dapače.  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Ripcord

Vijeće je napokon saželo na četiri imena: Ozren, Tin, Natko i Vilim. Što kažete?

----------


## Pettite

> Vijeće je napokon saželo na četiri imena: Ozren, Tin, Natko i Vilim. Što kažete?


Evo Ripcord meni je prelijepo Tin  :Heart:  Makar, i Vilim zvuči zanimljivo i posebno. :Klap:

----------


## BubikaM

nas decko je Vili  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Ripcord, krasan izbor. 

Pettite, Marko je odlično ime i nema ih baš, bar kod nas.

Uostalom, ono što roditelji izaberu nije zauvijek, barem kod MM nije bilo. Odlučio je promijeniti i to sproveo u djelo.

----------


## apricot

> Vijeće je napokon saželo na četiri imena: Ozren, Tin, Natko i Vilim. Što kažete?


Ozren  :Heart:

----------


## Ripcord

Tata je više za Tin i Natko, a ponosni braco i ja za Ozren i Vilim... vidjet ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## Snjeska

Ozren je planina u Bosni, u tom dijelu ima dosta Ozrena.

Meni su najljepši, od tvog izbora, Tin i Natko

----------


## YellowSky

Tata je navijao za:
Oleg
Oliver
Mario

ja za:
Adri(j)an
Jan
Leon

a izgleda da ce biti:
Viktor  :Smile:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

meni su predivni *Rok* i *Arian*...   :Heart: 

kod Roka se jedino bojim da ću stalno morati ispravljati: ne, nije Roko, već Rok.  :Rolling Eyes:  
to mi se zna desiti i sa Franom, jer ga ljudi znaju zvati Frano ili Frane  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## m.a.r.t.y.

[QUOTE=ljubavna1pogled;1749665]meni su predivni *Rok* i *Arian*...   :Heart: 

kod Roka se jedino bojim da ću stalno morati ispravljati: ne, nije Roko, već Rok.  :Rolling Eyes:  


meni je termin za 2 dana, i zvat će se Rok! 
još me nitko nije pitao "Roko ili Rok?" kad sam rekla kako će se zvati, svi su ful pozitivno reagirali.
I baš im je super da je Rok, a ne Roko, jer im je to bilo neobično, a opet normalno

----------


## m.a.r.t.y.

bilo bi super kad bi znala ostaviti tvoju poruku, a ne ovako... :Smile:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

ooo m.a.r.t.y. krasan odabir imena... 

možda to ja samo onda brijem, nadam se da je tako.. imam ja još fore do termina, pa tko zna možda bude i Rok  :Heart:  mm strašno navija za Roka

----------


## m.a.r.t.y.

> ooo m.a.r.t.y. krasan odabir imena... 
> 
> možda to ja samo onda brijem, nadam se da je tako.. imam ja još fore do termina, pa tko zna možda bude i Rok  mm strašno navija za Roka


Ajde, ajde, za sad ih je (prema www.imehrvatsko.net) samo 200-njak u RH! 
Idemo popraviti prosjek  :Smile:

----------


## m.a.r.t.y.

Jedino što me malo plaši je to što "trenutno Rok slovi kao *vragolast*"  :Wink:

----------


## sahra

Meni je lijepo Aleksandar, Dimitrije, Vuk, Nikola

----------


## Peterlin

> Jedino što me malo plaši je to što "trenutno Rok slovi kao *vragolast*"


Ma ni slučajno.... Sveti Rok je zaštitnik od kuge i kolere.

----------


## Lutonjica

nedavno mi je upao u uho Lenard, i to mi je trenutno jedno od najgenijalnih muških imena
sviđaju mi se jako i Miron i Vilim i Grga

ali naš sinak imat će ipak jedno skroz deseto ime  :Laughing:

----------


## lastavica1979

Grga je sad dosta popularno ime znam dosta curka koje su dale svojim deckicima to ime,mm nece ni cuti nijedno ime osim Leona cak se i jecmenca ne boji kad se porjeckamo jer ja svaki dan imam neko novo ime koje predlozim.MM kaze da mi je doma predosadno i da samo izmisljam imena svaki dan bi da se drukcije zove ha,ha,ha

----------


## Lutonjica

baš mi je drago za grgu  :Smile: 

mi imamo kratko jednosložno prezime s 4 suglasnika i 1 samoglasnikom, pa bi grga uz njega bilo stvarno preteško za izgovoriti, zato nam je otpalo  :Smile:

----------


## anitak

ako još koji put budem trudna i rodim sina zvao bi se Simon,to mi je tak super ime.Mada i kad sam bila sa Lukom trudna premišljali smo između Simon-a,Jakov-a i Luke, i nakraju je prevagnuo Luka.

----------


## Sani1612

Moj sinek se zove Karlo. Sviđala su mi se imena Toma,Jakov,Adam ali je nakraju ipak prevagnuo Karlo.Nekak mi je to ime milo i nježno a on je takav bio u trbuh i sad je takav.

----------


## lastavica1979

> Moj sinek se zove Karlo. Sviđala su mi se imena Toma,Jakov,Adam ali je nakraju ipak prevagnuo Karlo.Nekak mi je to ime milo i nježno a on je takav bio u trbuh i sad je takav.


aaaa kak je to slatko

----------


## macemalo

> Meni je termin 15.06. a još nemamo ime. I što je još gore nije sigurno da li je cura ili dečko pa biramo za oboje. Premda nam je muško ipak nekako teže odabrati.
> 
> Evo o kojima razmišljam (a dragi se s većinom ne slaže): 
> *Amar - lijepo mi je a znači besmrtan*
> *Lukas*
> *Maliq*
> *Sebastian*
> *Max*
> *Lemar*
> ...


 
Obrisala neprimjereni sadrzaj.

----------


## m.a.r.t.y.

hahahahahahaha!!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

sorry, Osječanka9!

----------


## zarrin

> obrisano



joj,ovo mi je jako ružan komentar

----------


## Pettite

> obrisano


strašno je osuđivati tuđi izbor kao i okvalificirati ga tako groznim opisnim pridjevom.

----------


## bfamily

*macemalo*, a dobro reci mi što fali tim imenima osim što su neobična, mogu čak reći da su neka i prilično česta kao Margarita, Carmen, Lukas, Sebastian, Leone....
stvarno ne razumjem ovakve pogrdne komentare
*Osječanka9*, meni se sviđaju imena, koje je na kraju bilo dobitno?

----------


## BebaBeba

Ja sam prilično sigurna da ćemo drugo dijete ako bude sin nazvati Lucas  :Smile: 

Andrej, Toni, Erik i Vid su mi isto super imena  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> strašno je osuđivati tuđi izbor kao i okvalificirati ga tako groznim opisnim pridjevom.


 
Iz vlastitog (životnog, ne nužno roditeljskog) iskustva znam da ljudi kasnije vežu ime uz osobu, a ne obrnuto... Kad upoznaju osobu, povezuju njene/njegove osobine s imenom koje nosi i kasnije tako na to gledaju. Tako će neka "obična" ili čak lijepa imena otpasti iz odabira ako smo poznavali neku osobu s tim imenom koja nam se nije sviđala. Isto tako, neko neobično ime doći će u obzir ako smo sreli osobu s tim imenom koja nam se dopala. 

Ja sam imala samo jedno ograničenje - da ime djetetu vrijedi cijeli život, pa deminutivi nisu dolazili u obzir.

----------


## little duck

> Iz vlastitog (životnog, ne nužno roditeljskog) iskustva znam da ljudi kasnije vežu ime uz osobu, a ne obrnuto... Kad upoznaju osobu, povezuju njene/njegove osobine s imenom koje nosi i kasnije tako na to gledaju. Tako će neka "obična" ili čak lijepa imena otpasti iz odabira ako smo poznavali neku osobu s tim imenom koja nam se nije sviđala. Isto tako, neko neobično ime doći će u obzir ako smo sreli osobu s tim imenom koja nam se dopala. 
> 
> Ja sam imala samo jedno ograničenje - da ime djetetu vrijedi cijeli život, pa deminutivi nisu dolazili u obzir.


Potpis na ovo. Tako sam ja imala prekrasnog đaka Doriana, koji mi je uvijek ostao u srcu. I sada je to mladic, gimnazijalac, malo cudo od covjeka...nekako sam to i znala da ce tako biti s njim... I iz tog razloga, isto ime nosi i moj sin...

----------


## macemalo

Kako se obranit kad ste mi obrisali komentar, jer je neprimjeren. Neprimjereno je brisati komentare koji nisu vrijeđali niti bili psovke. To je bilo moje mišljenje o navedenim imenima, ali je bilo iznešeno kroz sarkastičan komentar. Da sam napisala klasično ''imena mi se ne sviđaju'' da li bi me dotična isto obrisala ili to može?
Moje je mišljenje, osim ako Osječanka nije iz nekog Osijeka na Majni, da ista ima averziju prema hrvatskim imenima i želi da joj dijete nosi strano ime. A zašto ona to tako želi tko zna, slično malograđanstvo sam imala prilike pratit u Umagu kad su djeca uglavnom dobivala talijanska imena jer se to majkama činilo kao bijeg iz socijalizma (u komunizam). Isto svaka koja bi se udala u Trst za Talijana bila je dizana na pedijastal. A lakše su nalazile talijane hrvatske Valnee nego neka hrvatska Maja.  

Moje je mišljenje (moram naglasit jer na njega imam pravo, možda me se onda ne obriše) da Farrah Kovač ili Melody Horvat ili Tyrell Filipić zvuce blesavo.

Zašto mi je Costarica obrisana? Pa Osječanka je napisala India.

----------


## Ripcord

> Moje je mišljenje (moram naglasit jer na njega imam pravo, možda me se onda ne obriše) da Farrah Kovač ili Melody Horvat ili Tyrell Filipić zvuce blesavo.
> 
> Zašto mi je Costarica obrisana? Pa Osječanka je napisala India.


 :Laughing:  Potpisujem  :Smile: 

Btw, netko je spomenuo da ima staro hrvatsko ime, pa ne želi dat djetetu isto. E pa kod mene je slučaj da imam staro hrvatsko ime koje me živciralo ko klinku (faza kad nitko ne voli svoje ime), ali kasnije mi je postalo super. I genijalno mi je bilo dok sam kao starija tinejdžerka živjela vani što je svima bilo totalno avangardno i zakon  :Grin:

----------


## Pettite

> Kako se obranit kad ste mi obrisali komentar, jer je neprimjeren. Neprimjereno je brisati komentare koji nisu vrijeđali niti bili psovke. To je bilo moje mišljenje o navedenim imenima, ali je bilo iznešeno kroz* sarkastičan komentar*. 
> Moje je mišljenje, osim ako Osječanka nije iz nekog Osijeka na Majni, da ista ima averziju prema hrvatskim imenima i želi da joj dijete nosi strano ime.* A zašto ona to tako želi tko zna, slično malograđanstvo sam imala prilike pratit u Umagu* kad su djeca uglavnom dobivala talijanska imena jer se to majkama činilo kao bijeg iz socijalizma (u komunizam). Isto svaka koja bi se udala u Trst za Talijana bila je dizana na pedijastal. A lakše su nalazile talijane hrvatske Valnee nego neka hrvatska Maja.


Dakle ti i inače u komunikaciji koristiš enormnu dozu sarkazma...? Nije isto bez njega, jednostavno je neophodan, ha?  :Rolling Eyes:  Vidiš, ni ja (kao ni moderatorica) ne vidim potrebu za njim...barem nikako ne u kontekstu ovakve teme.  Ti si i ovim postom nastavila vrijeđati (ili nazivanje nekoga malograđaninom spada u davanje konstruktivne kritike...ili što ćeš već  :Sad:  )




> Moje je mišljenje (moram naglasit jer na njega imam pravo, možda me se onda ne obriše) da Farrah Kovač ili Melody Horvat ili Tyrell Filipić zvuce blesavo.


Vidiš kako se i bez vrijeđanja i bez sarkazma može izreći mišljenje (na koje se slažem da imaš pravo)  :Wink:  Da si bila fer u prvom postu, vjerujem da ga nitko ne bi ocjenio neprimjerenim.

Ne bi ti škodilo malo više takta, jer jer insinuirati da je žena(ova ili neka druga)  _malograđanka_ još i ružniji komentar od onog da su joj odabrana imena "_strašna_"

----------


## lukava puščica

joj macemalo ja sam se kidala od smijeha

----------


## Lutonjica

> Moje je mišljenje (moram naglasit jer na njega imam pravo, možda me se onda ne obriše) da Farrah Kovač ili Melody Horvat ili Tyrell Filipić zvuce blesavo


a kako ti znaš da se osječanka preziva tipično hrvatski?
možda ima neko "strano" prezime uz koje odabrana imena ne zvuče toliko neobično? 
možda ima muža stranca? 
možda živi u americi?
ali da, puno zabavnije je rugati se nekom koga uopće ne poznaješ....

----------


## zarrin

> a kako ti znaš da se osječanka preziva tipično hrvatski?
> možda ima neko "strano" prezime uz koje odabrana imena ne zvuče toliko neobično? 
> možda ima muža stranca? 
> možda živi u americi?
> ali da, puno zabavnije je rugati se nekom koga uopće ne poznaješ....


debeli potpis
a dio o malograđanštini govori samo za sebe zapravo dovoljno

----------


## flopica

imam stvarno neobično ime, ime koje mi je u djetinjstvu
znalo biti teret. u maloj sredini išta što je iole drugačije
izaziva pažnju, nerijetko i podsmjeh!
pogotovo prije 30 godina!
danas mi je tako drago što nosim to ime, pogotovo jer je 
ono ime drage, voljene osobe koja više nije tu...
i da, čovjek je puno više od svog imena, i ne treba to zaboraviti!
najlakše je nekoga ismijati. to svaka bena zna :Grin: !

----------


## lukava puščica

> Neprimjereno je brisati komentare koji nisu vrijeđali niti bili psovke. To je bilo moje mišljenje o navedenim imenima, ali je bilo iznešeno kroz sarkastičan komentar. Da sam napisala klasično ''imena mi se ne sviđaju'' da li bi me dotična isto obrisala ili to može?



 takav ti je ovo forum. još ćeš se naslušati moraliziranja, otvorila si pandorinu kutiju. :D

očigledno ako ne misliš dijelit svoje divljenje nad navedenim imenima, zalutala si na temu.

----------


## Ripcord

> očigledno ako ne misliš dijelit svoje divljenje nad navedenim imenima, zalutala si na temu.


S druge strane, ne treba komentirat. To su sve odrasle osobe koje sigurno komentar neke anonimne osobe na forumu neće pokolebat u njihovoj odluci.

Ja, kad mi se neka predložena imena 'ne sviđaju' (koristim eufemizam!), ne komentiram već se samo pošteno nasmijem i dragom prijetim da ću možda tako nazvat dijete ako me on bude živcirao  :Cool:

----------


## iva1602

uf meni se ništa od muških imena ne sviđa... ili su mi premoderna ili su mi prestarinska.... imam već jednog dečkića Filipa i jedva sam mu odabrala ime, a sad još ne znam što će biti ovaj put.... ako je cura biti će Dora a za dečka pojmaaaaaa nemam!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Petronjela

Uopče neznam o čemu se radi ali svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, isto tako onaj drugi na komentiranje toga mišljenja, naravno bez vrijeđanja (nazvati nekog malograđaninom ipak je vrijeđanje).
Inače, došla sam pročitati malo imena ali očito nisam  :Grin:

----------


## macemalo

dakle, *moje je mišljenje* da je onomadno davanje talijanskih imena novorođenim Umažankama iz razloga koji sam navela, malograđanstvo. Dalje sam navela da mi se ona lista čini sličnim primjerom. Ako je to vrijeđanje, trebate me čut kad vrijeđam.




> Dakle ti i inače u komunikaciji koristiš enormnu dozu sarkazma...? Nije isto bez njega, jednostavno je neophodan, ha?  Vidiš, ni ja (kao ni moderatorica) ne vidim potrebu za njim...barem nikako ne u kontekstu ovakve teme. Ti si i ovim postom nastavila vrijeđati (ili nazivanje nekoga malograđaninom spada u davanje konstruktivne kritike...ili što ćeš već  )


Pettite da, sarkastična sam pa šta? Evo pitanja da bi ti približila primjer koji si ti meni lansirala: zašto koristiš toliko smajlića, misliš da riječi nisu dovoljne za u potpunosti se izraziti nego baš moraš stavljati malu glavu koja koluta oćima? cccc to nije lijepo

I u kontekstu kojih tema (kad već ne u kontekstu ove) ti vidiš potrebu i odobrenje za sarkazam i ironiju ako može primjer




> a kako ti znaš da se osječanka preziva tipično hrvatski?
> možda ima neko "strano" prezime uz koje odabrana imena ne zvuče toliko neobično? 
> možda ima muža stranca? 
> možda živi u americi?
> ali da, puno zabavnije je rugati se nekom koga uopće ne poznaješ....


Lutonjice, napisala sam ''osim ako Osječanka nije iz nekog Osijeka na Majni'', to bi pokrilo tvoje ''a kako ti znaš'' nedoumice al kako sam sarkastična ne znam se drukčije izrazit
i rugala bi joj se i da je poznajem
a ti si prvom rečenicom nesvjesno također izjavila da imena ''s liste'' zvuče neobično uz naša prezimena

Lukava pušćice, već me upozorila prija da ako nejdem uz dlaku ne piše mi se duga budućnost na velikom Roda forumu. 

to su imena za našu djecu a ne izrada profila na forumu
i malograđanstvo postoji, htjeli vi to ili ne
iako mi se sve više čini da svatko od nas ima svoju definiciju malograđanstva, ja se služim Anićevom

moje dijete nosi ime svoje bake, srećom baka nije Pocahontas

----------


## lastavica1979

Moja susjeda je dala ime deckicu Gašpar to je dosta staro ime,al meni je slatko,a moja sestra nečaku Eugen sto mi je u pocetku bilo dosta neobicno,a sad mi je dobro privikla sam se

----------


## Peterlin

> Moja susjeda je dala ime deckicu Gašpar to je dosta staro ime,al meni je slatko,a moja sestra nečaku Eugen sto mi je u pocetku bilo dosta neobicno,a sad mi je dobro privikla sam se


Da, to je zgodno - nakon nekog vremena starinska imena budu izvučena iz zapećka i opet dođu u modu... S mojim mlađim sinom u grupu je išao Bartol. Sviđalo mi se njegovo ime. 

Zašto se dijete ne bi moglo zvati Oto ili Albin ili Valter...

----------


## lastavica1979

> Da, to je zgodno - nakon nekog vremena starinska imena budu izvučena iz zapećka i opet dođu u modu... S mojim mlađim sinom u grupu je išao Bartol. Sviđalo mi se njegovo ime. 
> 
> Zašto se dijete ne bi moglo zvati Oto ili Albin ili Valter...


 i meni se ta imena jako svidjaju

----------


## ivaa

ime definitivno može osobi, a pogotovo djetetu nabiti komplekse.
Zato ne vidim ništa loše u tome da svatko iznese ovdje svoje mišljenje o imenu jer tako će se stvari odvijati i u RL.
Vrijeđanje- govori najviše o osobi koja vrijeđa.

ali ostaje činjenica da je za naše podneblje neuobičajeno dijete nazvati Savannah.. i ja osobno nikad ne bi tako nazvala dijete u Hrvatskoj.
Meni je jedno od najljepšim ženskih imena Mercedes, ali ga isto tako nisam dala svom djetetu jer živimo u RH.

Muško mi je visoko na listi bilo Erik.
Kum mi je prvo na to rekao Erik degenerik.

Hm... osustajem, jer mislim da će se i netko u vrtiću ili školi toga dosjetiti...
Ni Denis.. ne bi došao u obzir.

ne vidim ništa loše u tome što kao roditelj biram ime za koje vjerujem da neće imati pogrdan nastavak ili nekakav negativan kontekst u društvu.
Iz istog razloga pokušavam izbjeći ime sa č, š i sl... Na prijemjer Nikša, divno mi je ali možda malo komplicirano ako će dijete živjeti vani. nikad ne znaš...

Pokušavamo naći ime koje se isto piše i čita...
prijedlog mm-a je Jure.
za sada zadovoljava sve moje kriterije.

----------


## Beti3

Uvijek će netko naći zamjerku imenu koje smo izabrali. Evo, Jure, lijepo ime, ali ni Španjolci, ni Englezi ga neće tako pročitati. Ali, nećeš valjda sad na to misliti. Onda nikad nećemo izabrati ime.

Mislim da roditelj mora stvarno ozbiljno razmišljati kako nazvati dijete. Puno je tu faktora u igri, a to da li će se djetetu rugati, nije najmanje važno. Uostalom, svatko zna što je njemu važno pri izboru. Ja nisam za čudna i neočekivana imena, ali ni za ona koja su na svakom koraku. Kod imena za dečke bilo mi je važno da ne završavaju na "a". Oba sina imaju ime od 5 slova bez kvačica, uz prezime sa 6 slova i dvije kvačice. Valjda paše.

----------


## ivaa

upravo tako.
znam da se ni Jure ne čita svagdje isto, ali nekako si mislim da bar netko u Španjolskoj neće lomiti jezik dok ga izgovori  :Smile: 
i ja nisam baš za imena za koja će netko reći- kako????
a opet ni za ona učestala.....
Prva curica je Greta.
za drugo još stignemo vidjeti!!!!

----------


## Pettite

> Ako je to vrijeđanje, trebate me čut kad vrijeđam...


Pohvalno.



> Pettite da, sarkastična sam pa šta? Evo pitanja da bi ti približila primjer koji si ti meni lansirala: zašto koristiš toliko smajlića, misliš da riječi nisu dovoljne za u potpunosti se izraziti nego baš moraš stavljati malu glavu koja koluta oćima? cccc to nije lijepo


Isto si tako mogla napisati i _"bezobrazna sam, pa šta"_...po meni, isto je...A ja ti i na jedno i na drugo (u vezi s boldanim) mogu odgovoriti samo jedno...Ništa. Svatko ima svoj nivo kulture i odgoja. 
Što se tiče smajlića (ironičnog)...nisam ti ga lansirala bez razloga, već jer sam htjela dočarati moj doživljaj tvojih, po meni prilično  grubih komentara. To nikako ne možeš komparirati sa svojim sarkazmom (iz prvog) i uvredama(iz drugog) posta kojim si zasula djevojku koja ti se do sada nije niti jednom obratila. 



> I u kontekstu kojih tema (kad već ne u kontekstu ove) ti vidiš potrebu i odobrenje za sarkazam i ironiju ako može primjer


Ne radi se niti o temama, nego o situacijama...Ja osobno ni ironiju ni sarkazam ne mogu smjestiti u kontekst nekakvog normalnog razgovora, kada se ni jedno od sugovornika ne osjeća ugroženim, napadnutim, krivo protumačenim ili slično...Što ovdje sasvim sigurno nije slučaj.
Oprosti, ali korištenje istog - ničim provociranim- za mene je ispod nivoa zdrave komunikacije. Djevojka te nije pitala što misliš o njenom izboru...Samo se izjasnila odgovorom na postavljenu temu. A ti si se osjetila pozvanom komentirati ih...Što je ok. No način koji si izabrala je neprimjeren (to je moje mišljenje na koje ja imam pravo), s tim da, napominjem, nikako nisam jedina kojoj je to zasmetalo.




> Lukava pušćice, već me upozorila prija da ako nejdem uz dlaku ne piše mi se duga budućnost na velikom Roda forumu.


 Ja ne idem uz dlaku nikome...i ako pogledaš moj profil vidjet ćeš da i u ovo malo postova, imam već popriličan staž "kačenja" s osobljem ovog foruma...jer se, ukoliko se nisam slagala, nisam slagala... :Grin:  No jedno je braniti svoja stajališta (i pri tome koristiti i sarkazam i ironiju i sl.) a nešto sasvim drugo iz čista mira pljuvati po tuđem, a pogotovo u situacijama kada bi se trebala poštivati ona stara "o ukusima se ne raspravlja" kao što je riječ na ovoj temi...
Iznesi svoje mišljenje...svoj odabir imena...

----------


## Ripcord

Mene iskreno zaboli kako bi mu vani izgovarali ime, naučit će ako su imalo inteligentni i bitni u njegovom životu.

A kad smo kod kompleksa, zakon mi je ime Gaj, ali znam da bi ga, ako ne u vrtiću, a onda u školi, počeli zvat 'gej', pa sam odustala da dijete nema problema... (iako mi ne bi smetalo da je gej, samo bi ostatku obitelji trebala terapija, grrr)

----------


## lastavica1979

Ma koje god ime da das djeca ce naci nacina da zezaju jedni druge.Recimo ja sam ko mala bila deblja od svojih vrsnjakinja,a zovem se Adela i svi su me zezali recimo na tjelesnom Adela debela i naravno da sam imala kompleks od svog imena i da mi je islo na zivce,al kad sam pocela izlazit onda se deckima svidjelo to ime jer je bilo neobicno 90-te godine. Tako da ja mislim da su sva imena na svoj nacin lijepa ako se to i jednom i drugom partneru sviđaju.Sad kak bu ga zvali ako ode van nemogu sad predvidjet nisam vidovnjak dal bu moje dijete islo van il ne.

----------


## ivaa

ja samo pokušavam razmišljati unaprijed kad već nemam u glavi neko ime koje mi je ono...must have  :Smile: 
Gaj - pročitam i pomislim- koje dobro ime...
kad ono...gaj- gej.
hebga.
ajmo dalje....

----------


## Beti3

*ivaa*, dala si super ime curici, sigurno će i druga beba imati dobro ime! Već dugo nisam čula tako zanimljivo ime.

----------


## noisita

Meni se dugo sviđalo Dino, al onda skužim da je jedan takav kod "Izeta Fazlinovića" pa sam odustala.. :Smile: 
Inače, kad razmišljam o imenima, uvijek se nekako sjetim osobe koja nosi isto to ime... uglavnom odustanem... nekako ne želim biti kopija. 
Ma smislit ću ja već neki original!

----------


## Ripcord

> Meni se dugo sviđalo Dino, al onda skužim da je jedan takav kod "Izeta Fazlinovića" pa sam odustala..
> Inače, kad razmišljam o imenima, uvijek se nekako sjetim osobe koja nosi isto to ime... uglavnom odustanem... nekako ne želim biti kopija. 
> Ma smislit ću ja već neki original!


Meni je s prvim sinom bio taj đir da ne smijem znati nikoga tko se tako zove, jer ću onda povezivat to ime uz tu postojeću osobu. U međuvremenu je prošlo 11 godina, ja radim posao na kojem svaki tjedan upoznajem nove ljude i sad ti nađi ime koje je tebi nepovezano s osobom, a da nije baš čudno.Very very hard, sad mi je limit da mogu 'poznavat' jednu-dvije osobe s tim imenom  :Smile:

----------


## macemalo

> _obrisano_


ako sam ja dobila opomenu radi svog sarkazma ti bi sigurno trebala radi riječnika 
ne samo da izbor riječi govori o tvom odgoju nego bi se i sama mogla vodit za sadržajem svojeg savjeta, ako ga pročitaš s razumjevanjem

----------


## ivaa

malo off ali zato smo se mi odlučili za Gretu.
vjerovali ili ne, u OSijeku su valjda samo dvije isto godište...
i idu u istu grupu u vrtiću!  :Smile: 
a baš sam mislila da će biti unique ...

*ivor* - sasvim ok... nikakvi mi nastavci ne padaju napamet, a vama?

----------


## Ripcord

> malo off ali zato smo se mi odlučili za Gretu.
> vjerovali ili ne, u OSijeku su valjda samo dvije isto godište...
> i idu u istu grupu u vrtiću! 
> a baš sam mislila da će biti unique ...
> 
> *ivor* - sasvim ok... nikakvi mi nastavci ne padaju napamet, a vama?


Sviđaju mi se Greta i Ivor  :Smile: 

Ivora nema nastavaka, ja ih znam nekoliko (starijih momaka) i sve ih zovu po imenu

----------


## Nimrod

> ime definitivno može osobi, a pogotovo djetetu nabiti komplekse.


ja zaista mislim da to jednostavno nije istina. Komplekse nabijaju ljudi i jedino ljudi (pa posljedično i djeca takvih ljudi.)

Zašto tako mislim?
Prvo, zato što sam ja odrasla uz jednog Erika, pa nikad u životu nisam čula:




> (Kum mi je prvo na to rekao) Erik degenerik.


S druge strane, u mom djetinjstvu su svakako nazivali brojne Ivane i Jasne - jer ih je bilo puno. 

Drugo, ako ti dijete bude imalo tu 'sreću' da naleti na nekog tko će mu se rugati, NEMA TOG IMENA koje će to spriječiti.
Djeca su vrlo, vrlo maštovita bića. 

Jedna je moja poznanica odustala od neobičnog imena upravo iz straha da joj se djetetu ne bi rugali. I nazvala ga Matija. 
Pa mu je, četiri mjeseca starom, maleni bratić, nakon što se naluknuo u kolijevku, odmah opalio "Matek golovratek". 
Po drugoj je (koja je isto nazvala sina Matija) oplela baba s kamenjara da zašto je malome dala žensko ime...

Ja mislim da bi ljudi trebali svojoj djeci davati imena koja im se sviđaju. I točka. 
Ako ga dijete bude baš jako mrzilo, uvijek ga može promijeniti. Osobno poznajem jednu Jadranu koja je do 18 bila Anastazija.

----------


## Nimrod

> Mene iskreno zaboli kako bi mu vani izgovarali ime, naučit će ako su imalo inteligentni i bitni u njegovom životu.
> 
> A kad smo kod kompleksa, zakon mi je ime Gaj, ali znam da bi ga, ako ne u vrtiću, a onda u školi, počeli zvat 'gej', pa sam odustala da dijete nema problema... (iako mi ne bi smetalo da je gej, samo bi ostatku obitelji trebala terapija, grrr)


Eto, ja znam dva Gaja (jednome je 20 godina, drugome 8) i ni jednog nisu zvali "gej".

----------


## Nimrod

> malo off ali zato smo se mi odlučili za Gretu.
> vjerovali ili ne, u OSijeku su valjda samo dvije isto godište...
> i idu u istu grupu u vrtiću! 
> a baš sam mislila da će biti unique ...
> 
> *ivor* - sasvim ok... nikakvi mi nastavci ne padaju napamet, a vama?


Meni je Greta super, ali ja i inače volim starinska imena.

----------


## Nimrod

> upravo tako.
> znam da se ni Jure ne čita svagdje isto, ali nekako si mislim da bar netko u Španjolskoj neće lomiti jezik dok ga izgovori


Čekaj, zar se "j" ne čita "h" na španjolskom? 
Moja je jedna prijateljica koja živi u Španjolskoj odustala od nekih naših sasvim uobičajenih imena jer su te riječi imale grozna značenja na španjolskom (ali da me ubiješ ne mogu se sjetit koja, sorry).

----------


## Nimrod

> mi smo nekako za nase decke bzo smslili imena i sva su barem meni lijepa prvi se zove mihael,drugi gabriel-moreno i treci liam-borna eto ako se nekom svidjaju eto mu ideje, za cetvrto sto ocekujemo ako bude decko bit ce samuel ili damian


Meni je kombinacija Noa Samuel divna. ;D

----------


## Nimrod

> A kaj te briga kaj netko drugi misli?
> Ja sam se svega i svačega naslušala za Janka i baš u inat još sam više htjela da se baš tako zove.
> Mislim da je važno ono što se dogovore roditelji.


Slažem se. 
I za utjehu, mene nisu gledali kao da sam luda, meni i mužu su _doista i govorili_ (i još uvijek govore) da smo ludi, da nismo normalni, da jadno dijete i slično. I to zbog starinskog hrvatskog imena koje samo dali svome sinu. 
Ako ti se sviđa Gašpar, neka bude Gašpar.

----------


## Lutonjica

> ako ti dijete bude imalo tu 'sreću' da naleti na nekog tko će mu se rugati, NEMA TOG IMENA koje će to spriječiti.


to je poanta svega

i ako će biti na meti, uvijek će se naći NEŠTO zbog čega će mu se rugati.

to su stvari na koje ne možeš utjecati izborom imena, nego odgajanjem djeteta da bude samopouzdano i da ne bude žrtva.

----------


## noisita

Sve i da dite dobije najsavršenije ime, uvik postoje nadimci iz prezimena :Sad:  
Jednostavno, na neke stvari ne možemo utjecati.

----------


## Peterlin

Mi smo djeci tražili imena u kalendaru. Evo jednog ovdje  (taj sam prvi našla): http://www.bijakova.com/Kalendar2011.htm

Našlo bi se i tu imena koja su danas rijetka i neobična.

Da moramo odabrati danas još koje ime, od kratkih bi došla u obzir Vid, Donat i Vinko, a od malo duljih Fabijan, Izidor i Marcel.

----------


## enya22

Nas prvorodeni je Mihael, a braco ce (najvjerojatnije) biti David.  :Heart:

----------


## macemalo

> Osobno poznajem jednu Jadranu koja je do 18 bila Anastazija.


tako i ja znam jednu Tenu koja je do 18 bila Dušanka a taman u doba promjene ultimativni hit bio je 'ne dajte mi moju Tenu'. Osamnaest zna bit prerano doba kad treba donjet važnu odluku, jer znam da je kojih godinu nakon promjene probala ponovo s nekim drugim imenom al joj nisu dali, možda s Mare ili Kate

----------


## Pettite

> (iako mi ne bi smetalo da je gej, samo bi ostatku obitelji trebala terapija, grrr)


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  bome je tako i kod mene...Inače, i meni je Gaj mrak ime...zvuči nekako "aristokratski", plemenito...

----------


## apricot

> moje dijete nosi ime svoje bake, srećom baka nije Pocahontas


moje dijete nosi ime svoje šukunbake.
i didine sestre.
i mamine sestrične...

ok, nije Pocahontas, ali je ovdje neobično i zvuči kao nečija umotvorina.

ali to tebi ne daje za pravo da ismijavaš tuđi izbor, a niti Pettite da nekome govori da "kenja".

ajme, kakva retorika!

----------


## Pettite

> moje dijete nosi ime svoje šukunbake.
> i didine sestre.
> i mamine sestrične...
> 
> ok, nije Pocahontas, ali je ovdje neobično i zvuči kao nečija umotvorina.
> 
> ali to tebi ne daje za pravo da ismijavaš tuđi izbor, a niti Pettite da nekome govori da "kenja".
> 
> ajme, kakva retorika!


Ja riječ "kenja" ne smatram posebno uvredljivom...Koristim je i sa svojim kolegicama, i obično je upotrebljavamo kada se misli da netko "trkelja"...Namjerno (baš zato da ne bih nikoga navela da se radi o pogrdnom nazivu) nisam koristila onu "pravu", puno grublju inačicu te riječi...Svi znamo koju. No, ispričavam se na izrazu, ukoliko kod Vas izaziva sablažnjavanje. 
Uvjerena sam da Vama ni slučajno ta riječ nije dio povremene retorike.

----------


## macemalo

kako je to kad skačeš u vlastita usta vlastitim izjavama



> Oprosti, ali korištenje istog - ničim provociranim- za mene je ispod nivoa zdrave komunikacije. Djevojka te nije pitala što misliš o njenom izboru...Samo se izjasnila odgovorom na postavljenu temu. A ti si se osjetila pozvanom komentirati ih...Što je ok. No način koji si izabrala je neprimjeren (to je moje mišljenje na koje ja imam pravo), s tim da, napominjem, nikako nisam jedina kojoj je to zasmetalo.
> 
> 
> Ja ne idem uz dlaku nikome...i ako pogledaš moj profil vidjet ćeš da i u ovo malo postova, imam već popriličan staž "kačenja" s osobljem ovog foruma...jer se, ukoliko se nisam slagala, nisam slagala... *No jedno je braniti svoja stajališta* (i pri tome koristiti i sarkazam i ironiju i sl.) a nešto sasvim drugo iz čista mira pljuvati po tuđem, a pogotovo u situacijama kada bi se trebala poštivati ona stara "o ukusima se ne raspravlja" kao što je riječ na ovoj temi...
> Iznesi svoje mišljenje...svoj odabir imena...Ne kenjaj po tuđem nepozvana.


Forum je djevojko oblik komunikacije gdje su svi koji su prijavljeni pozvani da iznesu svoje mišljenje. Neka mi netko kaže da se imena koja sam ja navela bitno razlikuju od imena koja je navela Osječanka. 
Ja jesam branila svoje stajalište i dalje branim da se meni imena s te liste ne sviđaju. Tema se zove 'imena za dečke', ako tu nekog boli ironija onda taj nije za forum opčenito. Svatko tko posta nekakvu svoju izjavu na forumu trebao bi biti spreman na sve. Šteta što je taj moj famozni post maknut pa se više ne može vidjeti koliko je moj komentar zapravo bio benigan a koliko eto neprozvani (to je tvoja kategorija) nemaju šta radit

I dalje me zanima da li sam trebala napisati klasično 'ne sviđa mi se' i proći nekažnjeno ili niti to nije poželjno nego samo nabrajanje i prijedlozi te slaganje i divljenje? 

i nemam pametnija posla nego obilazit tvoj profil, jel bi se to trebala divit možda tvojoj buntovnosti što pariraš moderatorima? zaboli me

----------


## apricot

> Uvjerena sam da Vama ni slučajno ta riječ nije dio povremene retorike.


ne moraš me persirati; uobičajeno je da smo na forumima svi na "ti".

ono kako govorimo kod kuće, u društvu ili bilo gdje drugdje... nije uopće važno.
nama je važno da na ovome forumu održimo određeni nivo komunikacije.
ne kažem da je to bolje ili lošije nego negdje drugdje, samo da je drugačije.

i molimo korisnike da se toga pridržavaju.
do sada, doista, nije bilo problema.

----------


## macemalo

ali ja smijem biti sarkastična! dajte razmislite koje vi meni pravo osporavate. sarkazam i ironija razlikuju se od vrijeđanja. Da danas sutra netko kaže da će djetetu dat ime Pocahontas rekla bi mu da ozbiljno razmisli.

a što se tiče kenjanja: izbjegavam u širokom luku tu i slične riječi pred svojim djetetom da ono jednog dana kada odraste poput Pettite, nebi tako ružno i neodgojeno zvučala. *Nisam rekla da je Pettite neodgojena, rekla sam da ružno zvuči* 

ah evo liste Osječanke:

*Amar - lijepo mi je a znači besmrtan*
*Lukas*
*Maliq*
*Sebastian*
*Max*
*Lemar*
*Dante*
*Tyrell*
*Kasian*
*Don*
*Leone*
*Abel*
*Kimi* -može biti i za curu i za dečka
a favoriti su mi *Raul, Zen i Remy* (također može biti i za dečka i curu, bar po meni)

Evo i za curicu (nadam se da smijem ovdje):
*Ava - lijepo, znači željena*
*Daliah*
*Tamara*
*Savannah*
*Carmen*
*India - a šta ću,volim neobična imena ili bar nesvakidašnja*
*Melody*
*Divia*
*Imani*
*Farrah*
*Briana*
a favoriti su *Melissa -čak se i dragom sviđa, Margarita i Kali*



mislim da bi tu i Pocahontas našla svoje mjesto

----------


## Pettite

> a što se tiče kenjanja: izbjegavam u širokom luku tu i slične riječi pred svojim djetetom da ono jednog dana kada odraste poput Pettite, nebi tako ružno i neodgojeno zvučala.


Zbog ovoga sam poprilično skeptična koliko ti to zapravo uspjeva...




> Ako je to vrijeđanje, *trebate me čut kad vrijeđam*.


Unatoč svemu, ja sam ipak igrač koji se ispriča ukoliko nekoga riječ koju upotrijebim povrijedi ili na bilo koji način iskompromitira (bilo da sam ja htjela izazvati takav efekt, ili - kao u ovom konkretnom slučaju - ne...) No, eto...ti očito ne. Tvoje je pravo zvučati bezobrazno, sarkastično i uvredljivo...i ne smatrati da činiš išta loše. Kao što rekoh ranije, svatko ima svoj nivo kulture i kućnog odgoja.

----------


## ivaa

> tako i ja znam jednu Tenu koja je do 18 bila Dušanka a taman u doba promjene ultimativni hit bio je 'ne dajte mi moju Tenu'. Osamnaest zna bit prerano doba kad treba donjet važnu odluku, jer znam da je kojih godinu nakon promjene probala ponovo s nekim drugim imenom al joj nisu dali, možda s Mare ili Kate


 
eto, i te su osobe imale određeni kompleks kad su mjenjale ime...
sumnjam da je to zato jer im roditelji nisu razvijali samopouzdanje.

samo htjedoh reći da će dijete koje se preziva Glavica (naprimjer) manje u školi zadirkivati ako se zove Marko nego Luka.
Kao što i u drugim situacijama olakšavamo djeci, nije loše malo promisliti i o imenu...

----------


## Muniesa

Nekoliko kojih se meni svidaju:

Dino
Marko
Robert

----------


## Pettite

> eto, i te su osobe imale određeni kompleks kad su mjenjale ime...
> sumnjam da je to zato jer im roditelji nisu razvijali samopouzdanje.
> 
> samo htjedoh reći da će dijete koje se preziva Glavica (naprimjer) manje u školi zadirkivati ako se zove Marko nego Luka.
> Kao što i u drugim situacijama olakšavamo djeci, nije loše malo promisliti i o imenu...


Upravo sam to na ovoj istoj temi, stranicu prije, pokušavala objasniti Thori...Slažem se da prije davanja određenih imena treba imati na umu djetetovu budućnost i pokušati izbjeći ismijavanja i izrugivanja vršnjaka. Svakako se slažem da nitko ne bi trebao nespretnim, i ishitrenim davanjem imena uzrokovati traume djeteta u osnovnjaku...ili već u vrtiću...

No, isto tako sam rekla i kako ne bi trebali kritizirati ljude kojima, makar i Pocahontas, priliči imenu za njihove curice...To su djeca tih ljudi...ti ljudi su ih stvorili, rodili...i oni imaju pravo dati ime koje god odaberu. Nama se to može i ne mora sviđati. Zato imamo svoju djecu koju ćemo nazvati onako kako smatramo da je najbolje i najljepše...
 Komentirati da je neko ime prestrašno i da je nečiji izbor grozan...doista nije potrebno. Osim ako nam nije poseban gušt izrugivati se.

----------


## macemalo

> Zbog ovoga sam poprilično skeptična koliko ti to zapravo uspjeva...
> 
> 
> 
> Unatoč svemu, ja sam ipak igrač koji se ispriča ukoliko nekoga riječ koju upotrijebim povrijedi ili na bilo koji način iskompromitira (bilo da sam ja htjela izazvati takav efekt, ili - kao u ovom konkretnom slučaju - ne...) No, eto...ti očito ne. Tvoje je pravo zvučati bezobrazno, sarkastično i uvredljivo...i ne smatrati da činiš išta loše. Kao što rekoh ranije, svatko ima svoj nivo kulture i kućnog odgoja.


itekako mi uspjeva jer ta riječ nije dio mog vokabulara, koliko god se to tebi činilo nevjerojatnim jer svatko ima svoj nivo kućnog odgoja i kulture, tvoj je izgleda napredniji od mog hah

kome da se ispričam jer sam bila sarkastična? I zašto uporno forsiraš bezobrazluk i vrijeđanje? pa ja sam prema tvojem opisu sve gora i gora, ponijela te subjektivnost. zar ne znaš razliku svih tih riječi u odnosu na sarkazam i ironiju? jesi li kad čitala koju satiru, barem kraću verziju u školi? Ajde molim te citiraj taj moj neprikosnoveni bezobrazluk i neljudsko vrijeđanje (pridjeve dajem da te preduhitrim za sljedeći post)

i još o nivou kućnog odgoja i kulture zar ne misliš da je tvoj riječnik tvoj odgovor za tvoj primjer, voliš poslovice pa ti evo jedna: pometi prvo svoje dvorište

----------


## macemalo

> Upravo sam to na ovoj istoj temi, stranicu prije, pokušavala objasniti Thori...Slažem se da prije davanja određenih imena treba imati na umu djetetovu budućnost i pokušati izbjeći ismijavanja i izrugivanja vršnjaka. Svakako se slažem da nitko ne bi trebao nespretnim, i ishitrenim davanjem imena uzrokovati traume djeteta u osnovnjaku...ili već u vrtiću...
> 
> No, isto tako sam rekla i kako ne bi trebali kritizirati ljude kojima, makar i Pocahontas, priliči imenu za njihove curice...To su djeca tih ljudi...ti ljudi su ih stvorili, rodili...i oni imaju pravo dati ime koje god odaberu. Nama se to može i ne mora sviđati. Zato imamo svoju djecu koju ćemo nazvati onako kako smatramo da je najbolje i najljepše...
> Komentirati da je neko ime prestrašno i da je nečiji izbor grozan...doista nije potrebno. Osim ako nam nije poseban gušt izrugivati se.


bome si uporna
ja imam pravo, tu na forumu, kritizirati ime za koje mislim da opčenito nije primjereno za dijete. Koje je tvoje poimanje foruma? stavljanje srčeka i smajlića? Da, nama se to može i ne mora sviđati, meni se ne sviđa pa sam napisala da je strašno ali kroz duhovit prijedlog još sličnih imena. Al tebe to pogađa i pogađa. i tko je napisao da je nečiji izbor grozan? ne pripisuj mi izjave koje nisam izjavila
i okani me se, osim ako Osječanka nije tvoj drugi profil

----------


## lastavica1979

nemojte se sad svadjat i komentirat ko je kaj rekao tema je imena za deckica pa dajte nama neodlucnima jos nekih potencijalnih imena za uzi krug

----------


## Pettite

> itekako mi uspjeva jer ta riječ nije dio mog vokabulara, koliko god se to tebi činilo nevjerojatnim jer svatko ima svoj nivo kućnog odgoja i kulture, tvoj je izgleda napredniji od mog hah


Gle, ja ti nisam stavila riječi u usta...niti pisala u tvoje ime. Sama si se hvalila kako ti "super" vrijeđaš....Citiram: "_Ako je to vrijeđanje, trebate me čut kad vrijeđam..._" čime i više nego jasno daješ do znanja koji je tvoj nivo verbalnog izražavanja i odgojene komunikacije. Ovim ti ujedno odgovaram i na drugi dio posta u kojem tražiš nekakve citate...Zaboga, pročitaj svoje postove.



Dio kućnog odgoja je i ne oftopičariti na ovoj temi te na taj način žene koje sudjeluju u njoj ometati nekakvom besmislenom diskusijom. Ja sam rekla što sam mislila, pomirila se s tim da ćeš ti i dalje ići sukladno s onom (citiram) "_Sarkastična sam, pa šta..._" i to je to. Doista, meni se ne moraš opravdavati. I sigurno te u tome više ne mislim podržavati....

----------


## Pettite

> nemojte se sad svadjat i komentirat ko je kaj rekao tema je imena za deckica pa dajte nama neodlucnima jos nekih potencijalnih imena za uzi krug


Lastavice u potpunom si pravu. Ispričavam se :Smile:  Evo, čuh jutros na kavi kako neka mama viče "Vito! Vito dođi ovamo..."ne znam jel zbog toga što mi je malešni bio premeden ili zbog načina na koje ga je iszgovarala...ime mi se učinilo presimpatično!
Inače od boljih neobičnijih koje sam u zadnje vrijeme čula su mi Manuel, i Patrik!

----------


## apricot

molim macemalo i Pettite da se prestanu prepucavati preko Foruma.
možete nastaviti putem privatnih poruka.

ovdje vas molim da se vratite na temu.
konstruktivno, po mogućnosti.

----------


## AdioMare

evo ja ću  :Grin: 

a pettite, stvarno jadno macemalo ispada sve gora i gora po tvom opisu iz posta u post
ok, shvatili smo da nisi za to da se omalovažava ičiji izbor, nije nitko
nisam pročitala obrisane komentare, ali brate mili nekako joj vjerujem da nije čovjeka ubila  :Grin: 
evo jednoga, da ne misliš da imam neš protiv tebe  :Love:

----------


## Pettite

> evo ja ću 
> 
> a pettite, stvarno jadno macemalo ispada sve gora i gora po tvom opisu iz posta u post
> ok, shvatili smo da nisi za to da se omalovažava ičiji izbor, nije nitko
> nisam pročitala obrisane komentare, ali brate mili nekako joj vjerujem da nije čovjeka ubila 
> evo jednoga, da ne misliš da imam neš protiv tebe


naravno da nije čovjeka ubila... :Laughing:  sve što sam pisala iza prvog posta pisala sam jer je ona zahtjevala nekakva objašnjenja, citate i obrazlaganja...citiravši mene. Inače ne bih. Tome ide u prilog i to da sam na kraju upravo ja i prekinula tu diskusiju.

Da sad dalje još ne oftopičarimo, i ja ću tebi poslati jedan hugić  :Love:

----------


## macemalo

da i ja sam za prekid takvih razgovora, možda da nađe mlađeg sugovornika svojih godina, al nikako da odustane. i opet, ništa nisam zahtjevala a ponajmanje da me se citira, branim svoje mišljenje da mi je dobar dio imena s one liste 'preneobičan'

nešto konstruktivno: velika je vjerojatnost da bi Glavica Luka bila 'preneobično' ime s prezimenom

----------


## lukava puščica

ohoho!
pa danas je ovdje zaista žestoko! 
malo se smirite jer ovako biste mogle u nedogled . al da je post od macemalo bio duhovit, meni zaista je.

da sad ne bi nastavila povlačit trzavicu evo biti ću konstruktivna i napisat ću da se naša beba (u trbuhu je još koji tjedan) zove jeronim.

ja sam mu dala to ime, još 2% se nećkam jer mi preozbiljno zvuči za bebu (pa ga zovemo jerko) ali to je to. 
mm nema prava na prigovor u ovom slučaju. 

velikoj većini se ime ne sviđa, mene nasmijavaju njihove reakcije i komentari za koje nikad ne pitam. 
tako da ako ovdje isto ima duhovitih, neka se slobodno nadovežu, meni ne smeta.

----------


## Sani1612

Jeronim? Baš me iznenadilo ime moram priznati, ali fora mi je. Mislim da sam gledala da znači _sveto ime_. Kad sam birala ime za bebeka bilo je dosta prijedloga sa svih strana, od Adama, Luke, Duje, Roka, Toma...do onog, meni pomalo bizarnog imena Boltek. To ime je predložio mm-ov djed, tak se zvao njegov pradjed...staro zagorsko ime.

----------


## noisita

Meni je slatko za curicu Niki i Lili al bojim se da to ne bi prošlo u mom "selu"!!!! A šta ću, triba mi hitno hrabrosti :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> napisat ću da se naša beba (u trbuhu je još koji tjedan) zove jeronim.


da se nisi usudila odustati od toga!
predivno, predivno...  :Heart: 

i neka se ona preostala jadna dva postotka, istope sa današnjim snijegom.

----------


## vindira

> i ja nisam baš za imena za koja će netko reći- kako????
> a opet ni za ona učestala...


Eto,moj nema strano ime nego dubrovačko za to podneblje uobičajeno,čak bih rekla i starinsko,a mi smo iz Podravine, rijetki su ljudi koji me nisu 2 puta ili više puta pitali kako???
Tako da...Sto ljudi sto čudi,najvažnije je da se tebi svidi.

Inače imamo jako omraženoga popa,da se razumijemo,moja obitelj redovito hoda na misu.Kad smo došli kod njega da dijete krstimo,kad smo rekli koje ćemo mu dati ime rekao je svašta,kakvo ime djetetu dajete,pa što je to za ime??!!! Ja sam bila doslovno u šoku,rekla sam da imam osjećaj da će mi sam sotona krstiti dijete.Kad sam rekla da je to hrvatsko ime,prvo se iznenadio kako sam mu uopće mogla proturječiti a onda je samo začepio labrnju.A na dan krštenja kak već ceremonija ide na pitanje koje ćemo ime dati,pa kad smo rekli Maro,cinično je rekao da fali i ( Mario)Sad sam malo sišla s toppica,al uvijek će se ma kakvo ime djetetu dali naći netko ko će ga ismijati,u mom slučaju eto,sam župnik.

----------


## Ripcord

> ohoho!
> da sad ne bi nastavila povlačit trzavicu evo biti ću konstruktivna i napisat ću da se naša beba (u trbuhu je još koji tjedan) zove jeronim.


Jeronim stvarno zvuči kao neki stari čiča, ali ja znam jednog dečka Jerka koji je rijetka dobrica i baš simpa momak, vječno nasmijan, tako da dajem glas za  :Klap:

----------


## vindira

> Moja susjeda je dala ime deckicu Gašpar to je dosta staro ime,al meni je slatko,a moja sestra nečaku Eugen sto mi je u pocetku bilo dosta neobicno,a sad mi je dobro privikla sam se


Baš su mi slatka ta imena

----------


## macemalo

meni je jeronim ko jeremija iz alan forda

molim vas ali molim vas nemojte me obrisat

a sad presedan u mojoj forumaškoj karijeri,  :Love:  za lukavu puščicu

----------


## macemalo

> Meni je slatko za curicu Niki i Lili al bojim se da to ne bi prošlo u mom "selu"!!!! A šta ću, triba mi hitno hrabrosti


Moja kuma ima šarplaninku Lili ali znam jednog dečka s dvije curice Lili i Roza 
(moja mačka je Roza, druga je Perugia pa rijetko ima imenjakinje)

ako će išta pomoć, meni se sviđaju i Roza i Lili

----------


## macemalo

mislila sam napisat 'i *Niki* i Lili'. 
Dobro mi je i Nikica za curu al mislim da sam tu subjektivna jer sam poznavala jednu Nikicu uzoritu

----------


## Ripcord

> meni je jeronim ko jeremija iz alan forda


Tako sam i ja mislila dok nisam upoznala Jerka, a čim upoznaš nekoga često promijeniš percepciju, isto kao i s navikavanjem na bilo koje ime - kao što kažu moji starci, koje god ime da izaberemo, ionako će se svi naviknut, pa šta nas briga za tuđa mišljenja  :Smile: 

Inače, da vas pitam koliko u izbor imena uključujete svoju djecu? Okey, ako je neki mali miš od godinu dana, jasno mi je da se nećete obazirati, ali moj mali recimo ima 10.5 i nekako mi je logično da i njega uključimo u rasprave. Iako je isključio, prase malo, neka meni dobra imena, pasmasters, pa preispitujem odluku....

Ah, bilo je toliko lakše dok sam sama odabirala ime prvi put, a ne ovako kad nas je troje. Sve mislim da odaberem ime i onda za vrijeme trudova dragom postavim ultimatum, da jadan pristane na sve što želim :D

----------


## Peterlin

Može se naći takvih prispodoba koliko god ti drago:

Gustav - lijepo starinsko ime, ali i genijalan crtić uz koji će mnogi stariji forumaši povezati to ime bez greške
Baltazar - profesor iz crtića
Silvestar - mačak iz crtića
Tom i Jerry - pa to su isto imena... 

Asocijacija: Jerry je Jeremija, a Jeronim i Jeremija nije isto, Jeremija je starozavjetni prorok, a Jeronim je zapravo Hieronymos (sveto ime)... Asocijacija: renesansni slikar Hieronymus Bosch  :Heart:

----------


## ivaa

> Inače, da vas pitam koliko u izbor imena uključujete svoju djecu? Okey, ako je neki mali miš od godinu dana, jasno mi je da se nećete obazirati, ali moj mali recimo ima 10.5 i nekako mi je logično da i njega uključimo u rasprave. Iako je isključio, prase malo, neka meni dobra imena, pasmasters, pa preispitujem odluku....


moja ima tri i pol.
prvi prijedlog za brata je bio - MLADUNČE a za sestru ŠARLOTA TANJA
pojma nemam odakle joj.

sad pristaje na JURE (mislim da ju je MM potkupio)
a za sestru govori LAURA TANJA (WTF?)

tak da nisam sigurna koliko ćemo ju uvažiti.

Ja sam imala 4 i pol kad mi se sestra trebala roditi i bila sam jako nesretna što mama nije uvažila moj prijedlog. Sad smo joj i sestra i ja zbog toga zahvalne :D

----------


## Ripcord

> moja ima tri i pol.
> prvi prijedlog za brata je bio - MLADUNČE a za sestru ŠARLOTA TANJA
> pojma nemam odakle joj.


Hahaha, bar bi bili originalni  :Smile: 

Moja prijateljica rodila nedavno i zato što joj je trogodišnja kćer bila utučena što će rodit sina, a ne kćer (krivila je mamu da je namjestila dečka, jer je ona tako htjela, dok su mala i tata htjeli curicu), pa su joj dali mogućnost izbora. Između silnih imena iz crtića jedino je neanimirano bilo Bruno, po njezinoj simpatiji iz vrtića. Tako da sad imaju maloga Brunu, a kćer opet komunicira s mamom  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Jeronim mi se baš sviđa. Pravo muško ime, rijetko, ali odlično.

Kod nas su bila četiri glasa koja je trebalo slušati kad smo davali ime najmlađem članu, ali ja sam izabrala ime čim sam zatrudnila i nisam nikome davala izbora. Teodor ili Dorotea, mislim da shvaćate čiji dar smatram da mi je dijete u mojim godinama.

----------


## iva1602

moj dvoipolgodišnjak uporno tvrdi kako će dobiti seku i da će se zvati Dora (vjerojatno jer jako voli crtić Dora istražuje)...na kraju se meni to ime i svidjelo i ako bude curica biti će Dora .... a za dečkića nemamo ime.... i to će mi biti jako težak zadatak jer sam i za prvog sina jeeedva našla ime koje mi se svidjelo i koje nemamo u obitelji!

----------


## lukava puščica

> da se nisi usudila odustati od toga!
> predivno, predivno... 
> 
> i neka se ona preostala jadna dva postotka, istope sa današnjim snijegom.


haha pa eto hvala na podršci i za ovih preostalih 2 %  :Wink:  uzet ću to u obzir

da, jeronim nije isto što i jeremija. 
jeremija - starozavjetni prorok
sv. jeronim je po predaji porijeklom iz naših krajeva, zaštitnik je dalmacije (tamo se stanovnici ne čude baš pretjerano tom imenu), bio je malo žestoke ćudi i jezika, preveo bibliju , u svoje doba bio je opasan lik.

meni se oduvijek jako sviđalo to ime, lijepo mi zvuči, rijetko je a hrvatsko a volim takva.
prvi sinek se zove Šimun - isto po mom izboru, trebam li napomenuti da su nas svi čudno gledali?

----------


## tulip

drago mi je da je prestalo prepucavanje, nadam se da će tako i ostati.

kod nas su pradjed Teodor, djed Božidar i moj Matija, ja sam odabrala ne znavši značenje, i bez namjere da dajem imena predaka svojoj djeci, iznenadila sam se kad sam pronašla da znači isto kao i prethodna dva

----------


## apricot

> kod nas su pradjed Teodor, djed Božidar i moj Matija, ja sam odabrala ne znavši značenje, i bez namjere da dajem imena predaka svojoj djeci, iznenadila sam se kad sam pronašla da znači isto kao i prethodna dva


slično se i nama dogodilo.

kad sam ja odlučila sinu dati ime Zrin, išla sam malo guglati i vidjela da je to korijen imena otoka koji mužu i meni jako puno znači.

----------


## Ripcord

Još jedna stvar vezana uz imena je kad se vama ili dragom tako zvao/la bivši/a, a ime vam je skroz super, pa se osjećate pokradeno. Znate osjećaj?

Kod mene je tako slučaj i sa jednim mojim bivšim (jako volim to ime, al ne pada mi na pamet tako nazvat dijete), kao i sa jednom bivšom od dragog (od malena mi je to ime bilo super, a njemu je se tako zvala jedna od dugovječnijih djevojaka u mladim danima, pa isto otpada (iako njemu kao nema veze i davno je bilo, al ja bi se prije pokopala nego tako nazvala kćer  :Mad:  ))

----------


## macemalo

da, jeronim nije isto što i jeremija ali je kao, slično zvuči i asocijacija na jeronima mi je jeremija ali i na geronimo (đeronimo u c.gori, ronilački klub)

----------


## lastavica1979

Kad je moja sestra rekla da je trudna s drugim djetetom,onda sam ja necaka pitala kak bi htio da se zove beba,a on veli Ben Ten i Zvonko ha ha po onim crticima ja sam se smijala.Curica je zove se Helena,a on ju zove Margarita ima 4 godine kaj se njemu vrti po glavi ha ha ha

----------


## Lutonjica

> Inače, da vas pitam koliko u izbor imena uključujete svoju djecu? Okey, ako je neki mali miš od godinu dana, jasno mi je da se nećete obazirati, ali moj mali recimo ima 10.5 i nekako mi je logično da i njega uključimo u rasprave. Iako je isključio, prase malo, neka meni dobra imena, pasmasters, pa preispitujem odluku....


zara je imala 3,5 godine kad smo odlučivali o imenu njene sestre, i dobila je pravo glasa samo zato što se nismo mogli odlučiti između 2 imena pa smo njoj prepustili odluku: između anike i margite, odabrala je margitu.

sad zara ima 7, margita 3,5 i nemaju apsolutno nikakvo pravo glasa LOL. MM i ja smo našli ime i one su se morale s njim pomiriti (a i jesu, već ga svi zovemo odabranim imenom i to je to). 
njihova želja je inače bila lukas ili bar luka.

----------


## apricot

da se Orku pitalo, Zrin bi se zvao Licko  :Smile:

----------


## ivaa

jel kužite vi kak su nam djeca bez kompleksa i neopterećena....licko, mladunče....
biraju imena koja im se sviđaju  :Smile: 

Lut- jel ime tajna?

----------


## Kosjenka

Mladunče je jedno najboljih "dječjih" imena koje sam ikad čula. 
BTW ja sam birala "obično" ali rijetko ime svojim dečkima, čini mi se da sam u tome uspjela imam Antuna i Pavla. 
Nekako mi u tu skupinu spada i Jeronim, ono domaće, nikome ne moraš slovkat a opet jako rijetko...i predivno.

----------


## vindira

> Mladunče je jedno najboljih "dječjih" imena koje sam ikad čula. 
> BTW ja sam birala "obično" ali rijetko ime svojim dečkima, čini mi se da sam u tome uspjela imam Antuna i Pavla. 
> Nekako mi u tu skupinu spada i Jeronim, ono domaće, nikome ne moraš slovkat a opet jako rijetko...i predivno.


Pavao mi je baš toplo ime,a lijepo mi je i Pavo

----------


## lukava puščica

meni se pavao , pogotovo pavo nikako ne sviđa. bolja mi je verzija pavle (u nominativu), možda jer nam se rođo tako zove pa sam navikla.

prilikom odabiranja imena naše djece ja sam svakako htjela izbjeći obiteljska imena, posebno da ne bude po djedu ili pradjedu.

mališa (3.5) g je za curu predlagao dora (po crtiću) i to ko papiga, nisamo se nikako mogli othrvati utjecaju pa smo bebu dugo zvali dora (iako nismo znali spol), tako da je u neku ruku imao značajan utjecaj na odabir imena. to je bilo ok jer nam je oboma ime bilo prihvatljivo, al da se nakalemio na fedora, baltazara, ben tena i sl, ne bih ga uopće uzela u obzir.

zrin - prvi put čujem to ime (iako sam ga vidila u potpisu al sam mislila da je neka skraćenica od zrinka?), baš lijepo i neobično.

----------


## Kosjenka

Moj sin je Pavle...

----------


## srecica

Cure hajde malo stanite na loptu i vratite se natrag na temu ovog topika, bez vrijedanja i osuda tudeg izbora. Hvala.

----------


## srecica

> Cure hajde malo stanite na loptu i vratite se natrag na temu ovog topika, bez vrijedanja i osuda tudeg izbora. Hvala.


Kasno Marko na Kosovo stize  :Grin: 


Moja je Leila ... hebrejski i arapaski bi to znacilo u prijevodu noc, nocna ljepota, nocna princeza ... kako se rodila u 23:40 nekako je to bas lijepo sjelo.

----------


## zeljana02

mi smo bili uvejerni da je curica u pitanju i u rezervi smo imali 5 imena, zenska imena su mi tako slatka...no, onda je dr. rekla da bebica ima nesto među nogama  :Grin:  i sad smo na mukama...nadam se da cemo do 5 mjeseca nesto smisliti...
sve sto se meni sviđa mm-u je koma i obratno...
mm ima lijepo ime pa ako bas nista ne smislimo imati cemo Tvrtka juniora  :Grin: 

susjeda meni je Jure bas slatko ime ili Jura, Juraj ali mm nece ni da cuje, jer ce ga svi cijelio zivot zvati Đuro  :Rolling Eyes: ...ali za mladunce Gretino smo  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

Jedno od imena koje je nama bilo na listi je Zdeslav, ali smo se predomislili jer nije najbolje leglo uz austrougarsko prezime... 

Od domaćih imena lijepo mi je ime Mladen (dragi prijatelj).

----------


## bfamily

> Potpisujem 
> 
> Btw, netko je spomenuo da ima staro hrvatsko ime, pa ne želi dat djetetu isto. E pa kod mene je slučaj da imam staro hrvatsko ime koje me živciralo ko klinku (faza kad nitko ne voli svoje ime), ali kasnije mi je postalo super. I genijalno mi je bilo dok sam kao starija tinejdžerka živjela vani što je svima bilo totalno avangardno i zakon


Ja sam napisala da imam staro hrvatsko ime i nije baš fora kad ideš u inozemstvo pa čak živiš tamo neko vrijeme a nitko, baš NITKO ga ne može izgovoriti!

----------


## mimi 25

Kod odabira imena za nase sinove uvjet je bio da se svidja i meni i MM-u.
Nismo htjeli davati imena po djedovima, pradjedovima..... samo radi nasljednog niza, a da nam se ime ustvari ne svidja. To mi stvarno nema smisla!
Tako nam je prvi sin Leon, a drugoga ceka ime Luka.
Znam da su to cesta imena (posebno Luka), ali nama se svidjaju i s neopisivim gustom izgovaram imena nasih sinova  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ripcord

> Ja sam napisala da imam staro hrvatsko ime i nije baš fora kad ideš u inozemstvo pa čak živiš tamo neko vrijeme a nitko, baš NITKO ga ne može izgovoriti!


Pa i ja sam živjela vani, kao što rekoh, tamo sam išla u srednju školu. I oni koji su mi bili bitni su naučili izgovarati moje ime (iako sa smiješnim naglaskom) i uopće mi to nije bilo bed, dapače  :Very Happy: 

Inače, back to topic, ovih dana mi se opet ne sviđa ni jedno muško ime koje nam je na top4 popisu  :Crying or Very sad:  Nikad se neću odlučit...

----------


## mikka

odlucit ces se kad ga vidis  :Smile:

----------


## Luciana*

mi smo za sinčića koji stiže kroz koji tjedan odabrali ime Jona  :Heart: 
mnogima je to ime za curicu no oni koji znaju njegovo porijeklo ne bi to rekli....

----------


## Kaae

> Vijeće je napokon saželo na četiri imena: Ozren, Tin, Natko i Vilim. Što kažete?


 Gle prasicu, tu javlja imena, a meni nista ne govori.  :Razz: 

Glasam za Vilima. Najmanje za Natka.

----------


## Ripcord

> Gle prasicu, tu javlja imena, a meni nista ne govori. 
> 
> Glasam za Vilima. Najmanje za Natka.


Kad te ne mogu ulovit na chatu  :Razz: 

I meni je najmanje Natko napeto, big brother je za Vilima ili Ozrena kako bi ih zvao Willy ili Ozzy (znam, Osbourne!)

----------


## vindira

> mi smo za sinčića koji stiže kroz koji tjedan odabrali ime Jona 
> mnogima je to ime za curicu no oni koji znaju njegovo porijeklo ne bi to rekli....


ovo mi je pre pre prekrasno ime

----------


## apricot

> Ja sam napisala da imam staro hrvatsko ime i nije baš fora kad ideš u inozemstvo pa čak živiš tamo neko vrijeme a nitko, baš NITKO ga ne može izgovoriti!


ok, moje ime nije baš jako hrvatsko, ali je u jednom dijelu svijeta - neizgovorljivo.
pa su me prozvali apricot.
i opet svima dobro.

ne bi mi to nikako bila vodilja pri odabiru imena.
pa čak i ako je vrlo izvjesno da ću živjeti vani.

----------


## Anemona

Htjela sam samo napomenuti (možda več negdje i jesam na prethodnim stranicama) da nema smisla zamarati se nadimcima.
Moje dijete se zove Matej i kad smo razmišljali o imenu, uvijek sam ludila da li će ga ljudi zvati Matek.
Ljutila me sama pomisao na tako nešto i cijelo vrijeme sam mužu govorila da ćemo obavezno sve ispravljati, tko će ga zvati Matek.
Na kraju, igrom slučaja, dijete se samo prozvalo Matek i ne priznaje ništa drugo.
Kad ga netko pita kako se zove predstavlja se Matej Matek i prezime, jer sva djeca oko njega imaju dva imena.  :Laughing: 
I tako je dijete savršeno zadovoljno da se zove Matek, kad će ga smetati vjerujem da će sam znati ispraviti u Matej, kao što je i sam nametnuo da je Matek.

----------


## Frida

Lola je odabrala ime za svog brata, nama se svidjelo i prihvatili smo ga. Ja imam obično ime, pa me svjedno preimenuju (talijani imaju krivi naglasak, a u sadašnjoj firmi ne mogu izgovoriti R).

----------


## mišica milica

Kaj mislite o imenu Sebastian?

----------


## Petronjela

> Kaj mislite o imenu Sebastian?


Sviđa mi se!
Mi ćemo imati dva prezimena tako da ja moram zmisliti nešto kraće..Za sada imamo Sven i Franko. Šta mislite? I Timon je bio u igri ali je ljudima dosta teško za zapamtiti pa premišljamo.
Za curicu smo odmah imali ime ali ipak je dečko  :Smile:

----------


## Ripcord

> Sviđa mi se!
> Mi ćemo imati dva prezimena tako da ja moram zmisliti nešto kraće..Za sada imamo Sven i Franko. Šta mislite? I Timon je bio u igri ali je ljudima dosta teško za zapamtiti pa premišljamo.
> Za curicu smo odmah imali ime ali ipak je dečko


I mi imamo dva prezimena (svi u obitelji), pa isto tražimo kraće ime, ali nikako da se svi troje suglasimo, pa mi se čini da će ostati bezimeni mališan.

Inače, moj tata cijelo vrijeme spominje ime Franko, koje je i meni baš lijepo (al mm ni čut), a imam feeling da ima više Svenova (ako ti je to bitno), tako da dajem glas malom F  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

Nama jos niti jedno ime nije kliknulo...a valjda budemo nekaj smislili do 5 mj... :Heart:

----------


## Ripcord

> Nama jos niti jedno ime nije kliknulo...a valjda budemo nekaj smislili do 5 mj...


Samo smišljajte, mi smo počeli smišljat kad sam bila 3,5 mjeseca trudna, sad sam u 35. tjednu i već tjednima se ne možemo dogovorit i maltene smo odustali od tradicije davanje imena  :Laughing:

----------


## zeljana02

> Samo smišljajte, mi smo počeli smišljat kad sam bila 3,5 mjeseca trudna, sad sam u 35. tjednu i već tjednima se ne možemo dogovorit i maltene smo odustali od tradicije davanje imena



mis mo bili uvjereni da je curica i imali spremna 3 imena, kad ono iznenađenje u 15 tjednu  :Grin: ...zato u potpisu i stoji Helen (trebala je biti Helena)...hm...35 tjedan dobri ste, mene bi vec panika hvatala  :Laughing: ...

----------


## lukava puščica

> mi smo za sinčića koji stiže kroz koji tjedan odabrali ime Jona 
> mnogima je to ime za curicu no oni koji znaju njegovo porijeklo ne bi to rekli....


baš lijepo ime. i naravnio da je muško, nema veze što završava na a (isto kao noa, andrija i sl.)

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja sam u fazi kad ni sama ne znam kak bi bebu nazvala.Ja sam predlozila ime Leon i Antonio i sad moj muz zapeo za Antonia,a meni se bas sad to ime ne svidja,ni sama ne znam.Da imam 10 curica imam za njih imena,a za deckica mi je tak tesko ni jedno mi nije bas vristajuce

----------


## migoh

I mi smo za curu imali spremno ime , ali ipak će biti Fran  :Smile:

----------


## Eva Maria

I mi smo imali spremno za curičku  :Heart:  (3imena)

al dolazi nam mali JAN  :Klap: 
i nadam se da će tako i ostat ( bez nekih nadimaka) uh.. :Grin:

----------


## dani1

Meni je Franko prekrasno ime. Znam jednog Franka (poseban je, pravi mali "komad"). Meni je to bilo u užem izboru, ali se MM-u nije sviđalo. Jona mi je isto krasno ime i meni iskreno baš muško, za curku mi nebi pasalo. Mi smo ime smislili tek nekih tri tjedna nakon što se sinak rodio i to jedva..., a tako je skoro bilo sva tri puta. Prvi sin je trebao biti Simon, a kad ono par dana prije prijave smo se predomislili, pa su ljudi ostali u šoku.

----------


## Ripcord

Imamo novog konja u utrci. Mm-u i meni se sviđa, mali baš nije oduševljen, ali nije ni izričito protiv, tako da ćemo vidjet hoćemo li ga nagovoriti. 

E da, ime je Tomaš! I da, obožavam Kunderu, ali nema veze s Lakoćom postojanja...

----------


## apricot

Tomaš!
Genijalno!

(mene ipak, više od Kunderinog, asocira na Zagorca Tomaša koji je napravio pičvajz kod Maeterlincka)

----------


## Lutonjica

ime je super!
sva sreća da se mi prezivamo na Š, inače bih ti ga ukrala LOL

----------


## Petronjela

> Imamo novog konja u utrci. Mm-u i meni se sviđa, mali baš nije oduševljen, ali nije ni izričito protiv, tako da ćemo vidjet hoćemo li ga nagovoriti. 
> 
> E da, ime je Tomaš! I da, obožavam Kunderu, ali nema veze s Lakoćom postojanja...


Odlično! Sviđa mi se!

----------


## ana.m

> I mi smo imali spremno za curičku  (3imena)
> 
> al dolazi nam mali JAN 
> i nadam se da će tako i ostat ( bez nekih nadimaka) uh..


Znam puno dečkića koju se zovu Jan, a redovno ih zovu Janko!
A mog Janka redovno zovu Jan... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lastavica1979

Mene užasno sad smeta moj muz želi da se deckic zove Antonio,a on će ga zvati Tonček to mi tak ide na živce.Rekla sam muzu ok nek ostane tak al kad budem vidjela bebu kad rodim onda ce bit konacno ime.Dok nismo imali bebu s svim imenima se slozio,a sad izvoljeva.Bas šteta kaj kad se dite rodi moraju oba roditelja ic na opcinu zapisivat ime ja bi inace sama upisala ime koje se meni svidja.

----------


## kissy

I nama je tako s imenom...rekla sam mužu da smo morali početi birati ime za dečka kada smo se upoznali (a tome ima ohohoho vremena).

Uglavnom, on bi neko da kad zazove sineka ne okrene se pola vrtića dok ide po dijete, a što se mene tiče nije važno samo da je lijepo.

Do sada su nam u uži izbor ušla: Noel, Lorin,  :Heart: Marin,Dorian, Arian
A ko zna na kraju kako će se zvati.
Mi nažalost nemamo bracu ili seku da nam pripomognu u odabiru...

----------


## Kaae

> Imamo novog konja u utrci. Mm-u i meni se sviđa, mali baš nije oduševljen, ali nije ni izričito protiv, tako da ćemo vidjet hoćemo li ga nagovoriti. 
> 
> E da, ime je Tomaš! I da, obožavam Kunderu, ali nema veze s Lakoćom postojanja...


Definitivno glasam za Tomasa.

----------


## Ripcord

> Definitivno glasam za Tomasa.


Darling, ne Tomas nego Tomaš (ne znam jel ti tamo preko fali š ili ti je bolje sa s)?

----------


## Peterlin

Obzirom na udio slovenske krvi u obitelji, da mi odabiremo ime, bilo bi TomaŽ.

Imamo u obitelji i među prijateljima različitih oblika tih imena. Dobro ime! Dijete ga ne preraste s petom godinom nego mu je prikladno za cijeli život.

----------


## apricot

> Darling, ne Tomas nego Tomaš (ne znam jel ti tamo preko fali š ili ti je bolje sa s)?


Darling ima stranjsku tipkovnicu!

----------


## Ripcord

> Darling ima stranjsku tipkovnicu!


Mogla si je nekako nabavit dijakritičke znakove  :Smile:

----------


## Dalm@

Meni je puno ljepše - Toma. 

A plus je i što je otporno na vrste tipkovnica.

----------


## tomika

Meni su te varijacije na Tomu sve o.k; Toma,Tomaš,Tomo.....
Šimun i Gašpar su meni lijepa imena

----------


## Kaae

:Laughing: 

Dobro mi je i sa, a i bez dijakritickog znaka. Toma mi je najbolja varijanta, ali izgleda da, barem u nasem slucaju, na tog imam veto. 

Dijakriticke znakove koristim samo u sluzbenim dopisima za 'rvate. Inace mi je ovako najjednostavnije..  :Smile:

----------


## Dream1111

Meni najdraža imena su Karlo i Bruna...zapela za njih  :Smile:

----------


## gorka

> ...... I Timon je bio u igri ali je ljudima dosta teško za zapamtiti pa premišljamo.....


mene podsjeca na Timon i Pumba iz Lion kinga, svida mi se

----------


## sierra

Nakon dugog razmišljanja mi se napokon odlučili- Hrvoje.........mm je htio Roko,Niko,ja sam htjela Bruno,lovro i eto našli se

----------


## Lea2010

Moj će biti Vito! Dogovoreno je prije 6 godina kada nam nije palo napamet da ćemo zaista i imati zajedničko dijete...  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

I mi smo isto rekli da ce se zvati Leon jos prije 3 godine i sad me muz moli da se zove Antonio zato jer se njegov deda tak zvao,ja se nisam navikla na to ime ja ga zovem Leon,a ak mm ne ispunim zelju mozda bu mislio da sam presebicna.Ne znam to pitanje oko imena stavljam za sad pod tepih,rekla sam muzu da cu kad vidim bebu znat odlucit kak se bu zval

----------


## Lutonjica

pa nek se zove leon antonio  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

E to je dobra ideja sad cim se mm vrati bum predlozila.Hvala

----------


## Ripcord

Bit će Tomaš! Vijeće je jučer donijelo odluku  :Smile:  

Sad me tri prijateljice pljuju da će mi dijete imat traume i da će ga zezat u školi i užasno me živciraju s tim stavom, ali ime neću mijenjat  :Razz:

----------


## zeljana02

> Bit će Tomaš! Vijeće je jučer donijelo odluku  
> 
> Sad me tri prijateljice pljuju da će mi dijete imat traume i da će ga zezat u školi i užasno me živciraju s tim stavom, ali ime neću mijenjat



Da je meni barem malo tvoje odlucnosti... :Klap:

----------


## Ripcord

> Da je meni barem malo tvoje odlucnosti...


Kad se dogovore roditelji za ime (u našem slučaju i stariji sin), više te se nema što ticat tuđe mišljenje. Oni neka nazovu svoju djecu kako žele. Znam da mojoj mami nije baš ludo sjelo, ali je dovoljno pristojna da kaže da glavno da se nama sviđa. Mislim da će svekar dobit fraze, ali isto me zaboli đon  :Very Happy: , samo me živcira kad netko osjeća da ima pravo da te pljuje

----------


## apricot

> Mislim da će svekar dobit fraze, ali isto me zaboli đon


ma daj, samo mu reci da je mogao i lošije proći.
moj svekar je preživio da mu unuk ima majčino prezime.

----------


## Ripcord

> ma daj, samo mu reci da je mogao i lošije proći.
> moj svekar je preživio da mu unuk ima majčino prezime.


LOL, dobro da si me sjetila - Tomaš će imat i moje i mm-ovo prezime. Svekar još ne zna  :Cool:

----------


## Petronjela

Ma stvarno si ljudi previše dopuštaju kad je u pitanju ime tvojeg dijeteta. Od kud meni pravo da komentiram nečiji ukus. Sva sreća, zato se i djeca (i ljudi poslije) drugačije zovu. Naravno uzimam u obzir tuđa razmišljanja (i ona se odnose samo na obitelj) ali krajna je odluka moja i MM-ova. Mi smo imali žestoku raspravu s prijateljima jer ja hoću da bebač ima i moje prezime. Stvarno, kako se usudim dijetetu dati i svoje prezime  :Shock: .
Izgleda da će nakraju ipak biti Sven  :Heart: . Al konačna odluka je kada ga vidimo.

----------


## zeljana02

> Kad se dogovore roditelji za ime (u našem slučaju i stariji sin), više te se nema što ticat tuđe mišljenje. Oni neka nazovu svoju djecu kako žele. Znam da mojoj mami nije baš ludo sjelo, ali je dovoljno pristojna da kaže da glavno da se nama sviđa. Mislim da će svekar dobit fraze, ali isto me zaboli đon , samo me živcira kad netko osjeća da ima pravo da te pljuje


Ma nisu meni problem rodbina i prijatelji njih lagano otpusim vec nas dvoje...mm je dobio cast da bira ime, ali nam nista ne sjeda nikak da nađemo nesto i kazemo to je to...zamisljam sliku naseg decka i nikak da mi nesto padne na pamet i ukljuci se lampica...svidi nams e jedno ime navacer, a ujutro kad ga izgovorim s prezimeniom uzas i tako stalno :Rolling Eyes: ... no, valjda cemo i mi nesto smisliti...za curicu kad sam rekla mojima i njegovima svi su okrenuli ocima i pitali kakvo je to ime, ali to sam rijesila u sek i poslije nije bilo pitanja i pogovora, ali za decka uff...

----------


## Ripcord

> Ma nisu meni problem rodbina i prijatelji njih lagano otpusim vec nas dvoje...mm je dobio cast da bira ime, ali nam nista ne sjeda nikak da nađemo nesto i kazemo to je to...zamisljam sliku naseg decka i nikak da mi nesto padne na pamet i ukljuci se lampica...svidi nams e jedno ime navacer, a ujutro kad ga izgovorim s prezimeniom uzas i tako stalno... no, valjda cemo i mi nesto smisliti...za curicu kad sam rekla mojima i njegovima svi su okrenuli ocima i pitali kakvo je to ime, ali to sam rijesila u sek i poslije nije bilo pitanja i pogovora, ali za decka uff...


Aaaa, na to si mislila. Ma da, i meni je puno teže za muškog nego za curu naći ime. Nego, vidim da imaš još dosta do termina, ja sam u 37. tjednu, pa smo se eto tek sad uspjeli dogovorit, a počeli krajem kolovoza (dobro, većinom s fazama kad nismo uopće raspravljali o imenu)

----------


## lastavica1979

zeljana02 kod mene ista stvar kao i kod tebe.Samo kaj mm vec odlucio da bu Toncek i kad ga tak nazove kosa mi se dize.Ja samo sutim isto sam rekla kad se rodi i vidim ga onda bum znala kak se bu zval. Kad sam rekla da bu Leon onda svekrva joj jel bum ja to znala izgovorit jel bum ja to zapamtila boli me briga napisi na celo ak nemres zapamtit. Sad se on mora zvati Toncek zato da gospoda svekar i svekriva budu mogli zapamtit,kak mi idu na zivce

----------


## katarinam

A naša će beba biti Matija ak  bude muško, a to je još upitno?  :Confused:

----------


## nijntje

mi nemamo pojma.. meni se uglavnom nista ne svidja... a moj savjet je da ne govorite nikom ime dok se ne rodi! tako cete se postedjeti nepotrebnih komentara, narocito od strane rodbine (jer svi ce komentarisati, makar iza ledja). tako cemo mi uraditi i svima sam vec rekla da nece niko znati do rodjenja. provjeren recept, nekoliko puta...

----------


## katarinam

> mi nemamo pojma.. meni se uglavnom nista ne svidja... a moj savjet je da ne govorite nikom ime dok se ne rodi! tako cete se postedjeti nepotrebnih komentara, narocito od strane rodbine (jer svi ce komentarisati, makar iza ledja). tako cemo mi uraditi i svima sam vec rekla da nece niko znati do rodjenja. provjeren recept, nekoliko puta...


a mene ti ti komentari ne zabrinjavaju to je ipak moja beba pa koga briga kak ću ga ja nazvat. to je moje osobno mišljenje, glavno mi je da smo se MM i ja složili oko tog  :Love:

----------


## sunny_mummy

Nakon tri curke, stiže nam za nekih 5 tjedana i jedan dečko.... nažalost, nemamo nikakvu ideju kako da ga nazovemo.... Meni se uglavnom sviđaju: Dario, Marin, Filip (MM ni da čuje...) i Marko. Cure navijaju za Daria, a srednja je čak predložila Šime :Rolling Eyes: ... Važno mi je samo da nema č,ć,đ, itd... jer će imati strano državljanstvo, pa tako neka i ime bude na neki način i "internacionalno"... By the way, moja seka je prije nekih mjesec dana nadila svom sinu ime Tomi....

----------


## Elly

Marin je krasno!  :Heart:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

Andro  :Heart:

----------


## bfamily

> zeljana02 kod mene ista stvar kao i kod tebe.Samo kaj mm vec odlucio da bu Toncek i kad ga tak nazove kosa mi se dize.Ja samo sutim isto sam rekla kad se rodi i vidim ga onda bum znala kak se bu zval. Kad sam rekla da bu Leon onda svekrva joj jel bum ja to znala izgovorit jel bum ja to zapamtila boli me briga napisi na celo ak nemres zapamtit. Sad se on mora zvati Toncek zato da gospoda svekar i svekriva budu mogli zapamtit,kak mi idu na zivce


Mi za Enolu nismo nikome rekli kako će se zvati dok se nije rodila. I moja mama i njegova su morale zapisati na papirić jer nisu mogle zapamtiti. 
Zamisli scenu, sretne nekog po putu i taj pita jeli ti rodila kćer...a što je rodila...a kako se zove unuka? A moja mama prvo kopa pola sata po torbi dok ne nađe papirić da bi mogla reći kako se to zove njena unučica.  :Laughing: 
Ma preživjeli su i to...tako će i tvoji. Ako je tebi u srcu zacrtano da ti sin bude Leon onda ga tako nazovi

----------


## ivaa

> A naša će beba biti Matija ak bude muško, a to je još upitno?


odlično ime.
i baš te briga jel bude muško ili žensko.
i meni se sviđalo ali MM ni čuti  :Smile:

----------


## katarinam

> odlično ime.
> i baš te briga jel bude muško ili žensko.
> i meni se sviđalo ali MM ni čuti


mi se nadamo da će bit muško jer je dr. nešto vidla al nije bila sigurna a kako bude bude samo nek je zdrava  :Love: 

a i mi smo se jedva dogovorili oko imena.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ripcord

I meni je Matija lijepo, ali mi se tako zove bivši, pa nije ni bilo na popisu  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Ripcord kak si ti smijesna ha ha ha ti

----------


## Petronjela

Meni se sviđa Matija za curicu  :Smile:

----------


## duma

> Meni je puno ljepše - Toma. 
> 
> A plus je i što je otporno na vrste tipkovnica.


Mi ćemo imati Tomu  :Smile:

----------


## dragoness

ja ću se ubit. 30+ tjedan, imena muškog ni na vrh jezika, a trebaju mi dva  :Sad: 

znam da neću da se rimuju i da budu na isto slovo. ajde bar znam šta neću  :Laughing:

----------


## Smajlich

Prijateljica mi nosi blizance, dva dečka i odlučila se: Bruno i Gabrijel. Meni se baš sviđa!  :Yes:

----------


## Lutonjica

moji bi bili nešto ovako:

oskar i feliks
maks i vili(m)
miron i matko
lenard i grgur

----------


## Calista

Oliver i Tibor 

Meni se svidjaju internacionalna imena... Bruno, Adam, Martin, David, Julijan, Leo...Ivan

----------


## zeljana02

tata je odabrao ime  :Heart: NOA :Heart: , a ja sam se slozila...bilo je u opciji i JONA...
nadam se da se tata nece predomisliti, ali ovo ime nam se sviđa cak 2 tjedna  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bucka

mi nemamo još ni I od imena. 
u Zakonu o osobnom imenu piše da "ako se roditelji nisu sporazumjeli o osobnom imenu djeteta, osobno ime određuje nadležni organ za poslove starateljstva." 
Tako da ćemo se možda poštediti muke! :Grin:

----------


## ani4

Moji su Bruno, Fran i Mark. 
Sva imena je birao tata, ja sam se samo slozila.  :Smile: 
Zato je mene opalo biranje imena za curku.

----------


## apricot

> mi nemamo još ni I od imena. 
> u Zakonu o osobnom imenu piše da "ako se roditelji nisu sporazumjeli o osobnom imenu djeteta, osobno ime određuje nadležni organ za poslove starateljstva." 
> Tako da ćemo se možda poštediti muke!


nisam "organ", ali Nika i Mak  :Heart:

----------


## lastavica1979

MM konacno odlucio bit ce Antonio,a drugo dijete sam rekla ja biram ime

----------


## bucka

> nisam "organ", ali Nika i Mak


 :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> MM konacno odlucio bit ce Antonio,a drugo dijete sam rekla ja biram ime


Lastavice, Antonio je tako predivno ime!  :Heart:

----------


## priscila

A curke, kakvo vam je ime Maksimilijan?  :Smile:

----------


## Ripcord

> A curke, kakvo vam je ime Maksimilijan?


Meni fora, al garant će ga zvat Max. Meni je i to okey, al roditelji trebaju bit spremni na tu činjenicu...

----------


## koksy

Upravo MM-u saljem sms s par imena koje ste svojedobno predlagale. Zasad imam; Simon, Oliver, Dorian i Tibor. Zelim da ime bude kratko, nesvakodnevno i internacionalno. 
Doduse, jos uvijek nismo sigurni da je decko, nikako da se okrene na "pravu" stranu. Ali 2 ginekologa misle da su na sekundu vidjeli pisonju pa...
U svakom slucaju, bude li cura bit ce Dora.

----------


## Calista

koksy, moji "blizanci" su ti u uzem izboru  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

koksy, dorian (i darian) su ti dosta popularni ovih dana, nije baš nesvakodnevno.

simon i oliver su mi super  :Smile:

----------


## priscila

koksy, glasam za Simona  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni isto Simon lijepo ime

----------


## Lutonjica

simeon mi još ljepše  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

ja sam tradicionalna ženska pa mi je Šimun najljepše :Smile:

----------


## SikaPika

Ili Šima  :Smile: 
Glasam za Simona

----------


## flopica

Šimun je meni genijalno ime

----------


## ciplica

ma najljepše je IVAN. kratko i slatko. a može bit i ivo i ivica i ivek itd. :D

----------


## zadarmamica

Krševan  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> tata je odabrao ime NOA, a ja sam se slozila...bilo je u opciji i JONA...
> nadam se da se tata nece predomisliti, ali ovo ime nam se sviđa cak 2 tjedna


a da mi je znati odakle ti ta ideja??

moj je prvo trebao biti *Josip*, a kako se sve zakopliciralo sa bivšem, i sama odlučujem, odlučila sam se za *Noa*  :Heart: ...

ali su mi prekrasna imena *Tibor* i* Dorian* i sva se pašu uz moje prezime...

_samo što sada me baba za****** da ako rodim u subotu beba se mora zvat Josip jer je Josipovo, i da je "Noja" jako ružno ime...... e spizdila sam ju u taj čas...!!!!_

e i da još prije sam htjela da mi se muška beba dok bi ju imala zvala *Leon*, ali i taj ko i kod ripcord na popisu bivših ljubavi pa ne bi bilo baš jelte khm...

----------


## koksy

I MM-u se Simon najvise svida a meni nekako Oliver. Koliko god je staro ime nekako je bas posebno a i danas rijetko. Ivan je MM tako da od toga nista. Od domacih imena Goran mi je najljepse ali postoje 2 razloga protiv. Prvi je taj sto mi se tako zove bivsi za kojeg MM zna da je bio moja prva ljubav a drugi je sto MM-a onda uz Svena asocira na nogometnog menadera Svena Gorana Eriksona  :Rolling Eyes: 
Jos kad smo za Svena birali ime Erik je bio u igri, sad je MM od toga odustao i predlozio David. A to se pak meni ne svida...
Uff...
Cini se da ce malac dobit ime na samom porodu kao sto je i Sven samo zato jer je babica rekla da vidi plavu kosicu  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

kod nas je bio dogovor ako bude curica ja biram ime- a bilo bi JOSIPA po mužu i mom tati.al ipak je decko pa sam opet ja tila birati  :Smile:  FILIP,MATEJ,FRANE..,a muž je tia KRŠEVAN-po zaštitniku grada Zadra.nikako mi se nije sviđalo.al onmda je on svaki dan spominja to ime.i ja se navikla i pristala.  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> I MM-u se Simon najvise svida a meni nekako Oliver. Koliko god je staro ime nekako je bas posebno a i danas rijetko. Ivan je MM tako da od toga nista. Od domacih imena Goran mi je najljepse ali postoje 2 razloga protiv. Prvi je taj sto mi se tako zove bivsi za kojeg MM zna da je bio moja prva ljubav a drugi je sto MM-a onda uz Svena asocira na nogometnog menadera Svena Gorana Eriksona 
> Jos kad smo za Svena birali ime Erik je bio u igri, sad je MM od toga odustao i predlozio David. A to se pak meni ne svida...
> Uff...
> Cini se da ce malac dobit ime na samom porodu kao sto je i Sven samo zato jer je babica rekla da vidi plavu kosicu


zašto misliš da je Oliver staro ime?
meni je to nekako modernije i od Ivan i Josip i svih tih ostalih..

ja još samo razmišljam jel da stavim Noa, ili Noah?  :Smile:

----------


## ciplica

Noah. Noa je onaj lik iz biblije šta je gradija arku, zar ne? Noah je nekako modernije...

----------


## andynoa

je to je taj lik  :Smile: 
brat je htio da se zove Job (taj je isto iz Biblije, onaj šta je ribi zapeo  :Smile: ..

prezime mi ima tri slova, tak da bi bilo slatko da i ime ima tri slova  :Smile:

----------


## ciplica

pa, ako želiš da ga dica pitaju di mu je brod ili kako je bilo u kitu, samo navali... ako oćeš 3 slova, moš ga nazvat Ivo...

----------


## andynoa

pa da svi misle da je mama desničar  :Laughing: 

ne paše mi Ivo.. bit će Noa i točka  :Smile:  a ovo H ću razmislit kad dođe na upis  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Ma meni je Noa ljepse nego Noah, ionako nitko nece ni izgovarati to zadnje slovo. Danas sam dobila prijedlog Alex. Sa x mi je malo too much za lijepu nasu a sa ks mi je bezveze. Ali ime kao takvo mi se svida.

----------


## andynoa

Ako ga nazoveš Aleksandar, svi će ga zvati Alex  :Smile:  i meni je to lijepo ime..

----------


## Ripcord

Meni je Noa bolje od Noah (manje pretenciozno za naše podneblje), Simon mi je guba, ali Šimun čak i bolje, Oliver me podsjeća na Dragojevića kojeg ne volim, pa ono... I da, Alex mi je super slatko, ali Aleksandar me odmah podsjeća na kralja Aleksandra  :Rolling Eyes: 

Btw, *zadarmamica* trebaš rodit na moj ročkas - rekla bi ti moja mama: good luck with that one  :Cool:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Btw, *zadarmamica* trebaš rodit na moj ročkas - rekla bi ti moja mama: good luck with that one


 :Smile:  :D

----------


## ivica_k

> _samo što sada me baba za****** da ako rodim u subotu beba se mora zvat Josip jer je Josipovo, i da je "Noja" jako ružno ime...... e spizdila sam ju u taj čas...!!!!_


od srca sam se nasmijala kada sam ovo pročitala...podsjetilo me na davna vremena, kad sam furala film da će se moj sin zvati Noa (u to vrijeme mi se jako sviđao glumac Noah Wilde)...kad sam to kazala svojim ukućanima, moj dragi (sada pokoji) djed je reagirao sa: "kako? *Nooj*!!!" :Laughing: 

ime mi više nije u favoritima, a ni bebača još nema na vidiku, ali kad god čujem to ime, sjetim se anegdote s djedom :Heart:

----------


## andynoa

> od srca sam se nasmijala kada sam ovo pročitala...podsjetilo me na davna vremena, kad sam furala film da će se moj sin zvati Noa (u to vrijeme mi se jako sviđao glumac Noah Wilde)...kad sam to kazala svojim ukućanima, moj dragi (sada pokoji) djed je reagirao sa: "kako? *Nooj*!!!"
> 
> ime mi više nije u favoritima, a ni bebača još nema na vidiku, ali kad god čujem to ime, sjetim se anegdote s djedom


a mene ti svi zezaju jer je noja (izgovora se ovdje kod mene s duuugim ooo) vrsta grožđa, tak barem ovi tu moji svi govore..
drago mi je da si se podsjetila te anegdote..

*Ripcord*, hmmm... da znaš kako sam se ja sjetila ovog imena  :Laughing:  riknula bi od smijeha...
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0144299/
iliti:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005020/
 :Laughing:

----------


## zeljana02

> a da mi je znati odakle ti ta ideja??
> 
> moj je prvo trebao biti *Josip*, a kako se sve zakopliciralo sa bivšem, i sama odlučujem, odlučila sam se za *Noa* ...
> 
> ali su mi prekrasna imena *Tibor* i* Dorian* i sva se pašu uz moje prezime...
> 
> _samo što sada me baba za****** da ako rodim u subotu beba se mora zvat Josip jer je Josipovo, i da je "Noja" jako ružno ime...... e spizdila sam ju u taj čas...!!!!_
> 
> e i da još prije sam htjela da mi se muška beba dok bi ju imala zvala *Leon*, ali i taj ko i kod ripcord na popisu bivših ljubavi pa ne bi bilo baš jelte khm...



kao sto napisah tata je odabrao, ja sam se samo slozila :Cool: ...nisam nista predlagala... :Razz:

----------


## koksy

Meni Šimun uopce ne pase, nekako mi je prebiblijsko a ja sam "nevjernica"   :Smile: 
Uz to mi zvuci dalmatinsko, kao Šime, a daleko sam ja od Dalmacije...
Mislim da cu jos malo razmisliti o Simon, sve vise mi se svida.

Oliver me nimalo ne asocira na Dragojevica, prva pomisao mi je bila Oliver Twist. A i Dragojevic mi je ok  :Smile: 
Tjesim se da imam jos 4 mjeseca fore i 5 nastavaka ove teme za procitat pa mozda nesto i nadem.

----------


## Calista

U obitelji ocekujemo malog Adama  :Smile:

----------


## priscila

> U obitelji ocekujemo malog Adama


Adam je baš fora  :Smile:

----------


## SikaPika

Adam mi je super ime. 
I Jakob. 

A kad smo kod anegdota, moj se nećak zove Rudi i onda je snajina mama prepričavala svojim babama na selu da joj se unuk zove Hajrudin. :Laughing:

----------


## Fish

> je to je taj lik 
> brat je htio da se zove Job (taj je isto iz Biblije, onaj šta je ribi zapeo ..
> 
> prezime mi ima tri slova, tak da bi bilo slatko da i ime ima tri slova


Ma kakvoj ribi zapeo Job?? Nije, to je bio Jona  :Wink: ! 

Noa mi i lijepo zvuči i ima lijepo značenje - mir. Noah mi jednako ne bi sjeo kao ni recimo Hannah umjesto Hana. 

Mi razmišljamo o Patriku...

----------


## koksy

Sve vise naginjem Simonu zbog ovog http://imehrvatsko.net/apex/f?p=108:...P:-P_IME:Simon
Stvarno nisam znala da je to hrvatsko ime....

----------


## apricot

koksy, ne vodi se puno za informacijama koje su na tom linku.
ja sam samo za imena svoje obitelji našla toliku hrpu gluposti da nismo mogli vjerovati.

i za Orku piše da je hrvatsko ime.
i da ih u Đurđevcu ima manje od 10.
a ima jedna, moja sestrična. koja je došla iz Bosne.

oa piše kako se najviše Orki nalazi u Strizivojni (mjestašce u Slavoniji)
a nije Strizivojna, nego su sve iz moje obitelji, i to u Bosanskoj Posavini (koja je zračne linije 20 km od Strizivojne).
ali, da bi ime pohrvatili, napisali to što su napisali.

tako je i Simon vjerojatno "hrvatsko" ime.

----------


## koksy

A daaaaj...šuti!  :Laughing:

----------


## SikaPika

> i za Orku piše da je hrvatsko ime.
> i da ih u Đurđevcu ima manje od 10.
> a ima jedna, moja sestrična. koja je došla iz Bosne.
> 
> oa piše kako se najviše Orki nalazi u Strizivojni (mjestašce u Slavoniji)
> a nije Strizivojna, nego su sve iz moje obitelji, i to u Bosanskoj Posavini (koja je zračne linije 20 km od Strizivojne).
> ali, da bi ime pohrvatili, napisali to što su napisali.


Vidiš, uopće nisam znala da postoji ime Orka i to u Bosanskoj Posavini. Inače sam rodom iz Slavonske Posavine (Sikirevci) i nikada nisam čula za to ime iako poznajem baš dosta Posavaca. 
Kad sam prvi puta pročitala u tvom potpisu imena Orka i Zrin, mislila sam da se furaš na nešto poput Gospodara prstenova.  :Laughing:

----------


## andynoa

> koksy, ne vodi se puno za informacijama koje su na tom linku.
> ja sam samo za imena svoje obitelji našla toliku hrpu gluposti da nismo mogli vjerovati.
> 
> i za Orku piše da je hrvatsko ime.
> i da ih u Đurđevcu ima manje od 10.
> a ima jedna, moja sestrična. koja je došla iz Bosne.
> 
> oa piše kako se najviše Orki nalazi u Strizivojni (mjestašce u Slavoniji)
> a nije Strizivojna, nego su sve iz moje obitelji, i to u Bosanskoj Posavini (koja je zračne linije 20 km od Strizivojne).
> ...


hm, Orka u Đurđevcu, ne vjerujem da ih ima ovdje  :Smile: , ili barem ja još nisam upoznala među ovih 7000 ljudi nekoga sa takvim imenom, tu su više imena Marko, Luka, Filip, Ivan itd....


*Fish* , imaš pravo Jona je bio u kitu, a Job je bio onaj koji je vjerovao da je sve pravedno...i on je kao simbol patnje...
Nisam ja provjeravala, to mu je ujak htio nadjenuti ime...

----------


## zeljana02

mm je danas odlucio da mu se odabrano ime ipak ne sviđa i sad ima neke druge ideje  :Shock:  :Rolling Eyes: ...mislim stvarno, ja ulazim u 36 tt a on jos nije siguran kako ce mu se sin zvati  :Rolling Eyes: ...dugo ga je i drzalo ime NOA, cak 2 mjeseca...da je curica ne bi bilo dileme, ovako on bira pa nek se i on malo muci  :Grin: ...ako mi se ne sviđa, ja ulozim veto i biramo ponovno... :Grin:

----------


## Calista

mozda je Oliver na putu  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

> mm je danas odlucio da mu se odabrano ime ipak ne sviđa i sad ima neke druge ideje ...mislim stvarno, ja ulazim u 36 tt a on jos nije siguran kako ce mu se sin zvati ...dugo ga je i drzalo ime NOA, cak 2 mjeseca...da je curica ne bi bilo dileme, ovako on bira pa nek se i on malo muci ...ako mi se ne sviđa, ja ulozim veto i biramo ponovno...


U prvoj trudnoći mm je birao za dečka i u to je bio siguran 100%(mislim da otkako zna za sebe je znao kako će mu se sin zvati), a ja sam birala za curku jel. Nismo znali spol djeteta tako da sam ja između trudova maltretirala i ispitivala jel ti bolje Inka ili Lucija, srećom nisam rodila curku  jel bi valjda babicu i hrpu studenata pitala koje vam je bolje.
U drugoj se trudnoći nisam dala zeznit pa smo zajedno odlučili, meni je problem što mi se sviđa puno imena pa se sama nikako ne mogu odlučit. 
Sad da rodim sina najvjerovatnije bi bio Natko!

----------


## andynoa

> Sad da rodim sina najvjerovatnije bi bio Natko!


prekrasno ime za dečka!!!

----------


## Peterlin

> Sve vise naginjem Simonu zbog ovog http://imehrvatsko.net/apex/f?p=108:...P:-P_IME:Simon
> Stvarno nisam znala da je to hrvatsko ime....


Puno ćeš ih više naći u Sloveniji, i u muškoj i u ženskoj varijanti.... što ne znači da je to slovensko ime. Evo: http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon

U Hrvatskoj je češći oblik Šimun i Šime. Simona ćeš tu i tamo naći u Zagorju (opet utjecaj Slovenije).

----------


## Lili75

mi se odlučili, naš sin će se zvati Franko !!! 
Značenje: slobodan, nesputan. otvoren. iskren.
šta kažete?

----------


## lastavica1979

Slatko ime Franko

----------


## Ripcord

Meni je Franko baš dobro, al mm ga nije htio ni čut kad smo birali  :Mad:

----------


## Kaae

Imamo Franka u obitelji.

----------


## Lucas

danas sam kod jedne tete čula da joj se unuk zove Neon....

tri puta sam je pitala da li je sigurno dobro zapamtila da nije Leon il Neron

al žena si zapisala....i kaže Neon....

još sam na vagi jel mi se sviđa ili ne   :Smile: ))) .... ali neobično mi je....

----------


## koksy

Meni je Franko bilo super dok nisam upoznala jednog straaaasno napornog i glasnog tipa  :Grin: 

A Neon mi se ne svida, previse asocijacija na neonsku lampu  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> hm, Orka u Đurđevcu, ne vjerujem da ih ima ovdje , ili barem ja još nisam upoznala među ovih 7000 ljudi nekoga sa takvim imenom, tu su više imena Marko, Luka, Filip, Ivan itd....


pa zašto bi ti i znala ženu od preko 50 godina?
zato sam i rekla: oni napisali da Orki ima u Đurđevcu, a ima jedna jedina, ta moja sestrična koja je doselila iz Bosne.

a već smo i zaključile kako poznaješ njezine sinove.

Sika Pika, i za tebe "vrijedi" isto: ime Orka u našoj obitelji je cca 200 godina (koliko ja znam), i sve su to starije i pokojne žene.
Moja Orka je debelo najmlađa.
Tako da nije ni čudo da ne znaš nikoga. Sljedeća najmlađa je 50+.

----------


## Lili75

curkice,hvala na komentarima.

našem Franku super odgovara ime uz naše prezime. Baš nam je sjelo.
Malo neobično (ovisi kako u kojem kraju, na otocima ih ima,u ZG manje) a opet zvučno (meni kao jezičarki je to bitno).

na babino da ga nije uspjela naći u crkv.kalendaru sam pojasnila da joj je to isto kao Franjo :Laughing: 

Sad imamo Leonu i dolazi nam Franko.

Neon me podsjeća na neonku,sorry al mene fakat.

----------


## andynoa

> danas sam kod jedne tete čula da joj se unuk zove Neon....
> 
> tri puta sam je pitala da li je sigurno dobro zapamtila da nije Leon il Neron
> 
> al žena si zapisala....i kaže Neon....
> 
> još sam na vagi jel mi se sviđa ili ne  ))) .... ali neobično mi je....


cima u bolnici je nazvala sina Neo.... i meni je to tako slatkooooo...
a poznam dečka koji se zove Nereo...

----------


## ivana zg

meni jedna od lijepših David,Daniel,Fran,Noa i Matej,Filip

http://www.e-beba.com/imena-za-bebe/...brati-ime.html
neobična; Aidan, Arijan,Zrin, Jadran,  Leonard, Merlin, Orson, Robin, Silvano , Mak,Jasen, Damil,  Miran, Adonis, Alvis, Apollo, Andros, Hermes, Nestor, Orion, Sol, Zeus ,Adam,Gabrijel.Benjamini sl.  
http://www.e-beba.com/imena-za-bebe/...ine-imena.html


ineče moja mala je neki dan rekla da će joj tetka roditi curicu (žena je trudna 3mj)- i da će se zvat Mariela...e sad ona je to ime izmislila jer oko nas se niko tako ne zove...

----------


## ivana zg

Borna, Tin i Leon.

----------


## koksy

Ajme Ivana, nabrojala si gore toliko imena a meni izbriljivoj se nijedno ne svida  :Laughing: 
A i vecina njih su neki bogovi iz grcke i drugih mitologija....

----------


## priscila

ivana zg, stvarno si puno imena navela, ima i jako lijepih  :Smile: 

a od ovih neobičnih, ne mogu se oteti dojmu, ali Nestor mi je ime za nekog pesu...  :Laughing:

----------


## zeljana02

> meni jedna od lijepših David,Daniel,Fran,Noa i Matej,Filip
> 
> http://www.e-beba.com/imena-za-bebe/...brati-ime.html
> neobična; Aidan, Arijan,Zrin, Jadran,  Leonard, Merlin, Orson, Robin, Silvano , Mak,Jasen, Damil,  Miran, Adonis, Alvis, Apollo, Andros, Hermes, Nestor, Orion, Sol, Zeus ,Adam,Gabrijel.Benjamini sl.  
> http://www.e-beba.com/imena-za-bebe/...ine-imena.html
> 
> 
> 
> ineče moja mala je neki dan rekla da će joj tetka roditi curicu (žena je trudna 3mj)- i da će se zvat Mariela...e sad ona je to ime izmislila jer oko nas se niko tako ne zove...




a znam jednu Marielu  :Smile: ...

David,Noa,Filip  :Yes:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

da je moja cijenjena nasljednica bila dečko, zvala bi se demian. ali očito da ću morati kupiti psa da iskoristim to divno ime  :Razz:

----------


## ivana zg

ja sam tih par imena skinula s ovih stranica na koje sam dala link..dva zanimljiva članak

a curica može biti Demiana

ja sam htjela da se moja curica zove Noemi...ali MM nije imao razumjevanja

uglavnom volim imena s nekim značenjem, da su onako domaća ali i internacionalana i još ako imaju neko vjersko značenje meni je super

moja se zove Emanuela (baš i nije domaće, ali je onak internacionalno) i zanči s nama Bog

našla sam članak u kojem Papa govori da se djeci ne daju "moderna" imena, "pa mi je malo skočio tlak", ali kad sam pročitala shvatila sam da bez obzira što on kršćanima preporućuje kršćanska imena, nije protiv modernih imena, već imena tipa , znate ono; po kvartovima, gradovima, nogometnim klubovima, piću itd...znate da je jedno vrijeme bilo aktualno u vijestima za vrijeme SP u nogometu neobična imena djece........ono više se misli na to koliko će to ime utjecat na djete kad poraste ako se npr. zove Most ili Brox it.

----------


## Lucas

> cima u bolnici je nazvala sina Neo.... i meni je to tako slatkooooo...
> ...


neo iz matrixa...kako nebi bilo slatko....

----------


## Lucas

> meni jedna od lijepših David,Daniel,Fran,Noa i Matej,Filip
> 
> http://www.e-beba.com/imena-za-bebe/...brati-ime.html
> neobična; Aidan, Arijan,Zrin, Jadran,  Leonard, Merlin, Orson, Robin, Silvano , Mak,Jasen, Damil,  Miran, Adonis, Alvis, Apollo, Andros, Hermes, Nestor, Orion, Sol, Zeus ,Adam,Gabrijel.Benjamini sl.  
> http://www.e-beba.com/imena-za-bebe/...ine-imena.html
> 
> 
> ineče moja mala je neki dan rekla da će joj tetka roditi curicu (žena je trudna 3mj)- i da će se zvat Mariela...e sad ona je to ime izmislila jer oko nas se niko tako ne zove...



Aidan, Arijan,Zrin, Jadran, Leonard, Merlin,  Robin, Silvano , Mak,Jasen,  Miran, Adam,Gabrijel,Benjamin, i Marijela /Mariella 

znam barem po jednu osobu s tim imenom ( na par imena ih ima i po 2-3).... tak oda mi nisu ni čudna ni strana....
ali to je sve individualno....
u mom starom kraju je sve osim apostolskih i svetačkih imena bilo stranjsko :/

----------


## big milky mum

a ja imam problem da mi se nijedno muško ime ne sviđa!
ništ mi ne sjeda onak-to je to i gotovo! a 33. tj trudnoće mi je!
 a za curicu sam imala ime od prvog dana trudnoće! 
neko vrijeme sam govorila ljudima oko sebe koje ime mi se mota po glavi ali je to uvijek završilo bar jednim kolutanjem očiju i sad nemam više ni ideja ni ništ! jedino koje mi se ajde malo sviđa je ime od sestričninog sina, a to mi je malo bezveze-rađe bi da mi sin ima svoje ime!

a sin i muž mi nisu od nikakve pomoći-njima svejedno pa nek ja odlučim!  :Mad: 
mislim da bude na kraju Tom (po mačku Tomu-jedini prijedlog mojeg prvorođenca! osim shreka i spidermena  :Grin:  koji definitivno ne dolaze u obzir)

----------


## Lutonjica

demiani, demijani i damjani u zadnjih par mjeseci iskaču iz paštete :/
a ja se nadala da ćemo biti rijetki (ista stvar mi se desila i sa zarom....)

a tom mi je super ime

----------


## Lutonjica

e da, i ja poznam nekoliko mari(j)ela

----------


## andynoa

> neko vrijeme sam govorila ljudima oko sebe koje ime mi se mota po glavi ali je to uvijek završilo bar jednim kolutanjem očiju i sad nemam više ni ideja ni ništ!


a koje je to?? ja ti sigurno neću :scrolleyes:




> neo iz matrixa...kako nebi bilo slatko....


Viš toga se ni sjetila nisam...

a Leo, Erik, Emil, Jakov, Ozren, Mislav?

umjesto Tom, možda rađe Toma? ha?

----------


## Bebinja

> a poznam dečka koji se zove Nereo...


brat od moje poznanice se tako zove...

ja volim dugačka imena,pomalo starinska...

----------


## SikaPika

> al žena si zapisala....
> .


 :Laughing: 
I meni Neon kao neonka. 

Meni je Franko jako slatko ime (istina, podsjeća me na F. Franca). Koji je tu naglasak, Lili, kratki ili dugi?

Tom mi je super ime, kao Tom Gotovac! 

Meni su draga klasična muška imena, Ivan, Marko, Luka (ikao ih ima jako puno), jedno vrijeme i Petar, ali mi to ime više nekako nije fora, Nikola - i to verzija Mika, pa Mijat, Mišo...

----------


## big milky mum

andynoa
razmišljala sam o Svenu pa mi je svekrva dala veto-ko da ima pravo na to!  :Evil or Very Mad:    Sad bi ona da bude Igor-e pa nebu! Nije loše ime ali nedam joj da  da ime mojem sinu. (jesam grozna  :Rolling Eyes:  )
Onda  Petar mi se sviđa, a ovo ime od sestričninog sina je Lovro 

Prvi sin mi je Goran i to sam odlučila kojih pol sata nakon kaj se je rodil!
Do zadnjeg trena je bilo da bude Patrik i onda kad se rodil mi nikak nije pasalo!
Ozren mi čak dobro zvuči  :Smile:

----------


## big milky mum

A kaj velite na Tomo?  Bio jedan Tomo Crni u Zagorkinoj knjizi koji mi je bil super hrabar i plemenit!

----------


## krojachica

> i za Orku piše da je hrvatsko ime.
> i da ih u Đurđevcu ima manje od 10.
> a ima jedna, moja sestrična. koja je došla iz Bosne.
> 
> 
> 
> oa piše kako se najviše Orki nalazi u Strizivojni (mjestašce u Slavoniji)
> a nije Strizivojna, nego su sve iz moje obitelji, i to u Bosanskoj Posavini (koja je zračne linije 20 km od Strizivojne).
> ali, da bi ime pohrvatili, napisali to što su napisali.


Čekaj, pa šta jedan nije manje od 10?
I na toj stranici daju podatke koliko osoba s x imenom negdje sada živi,
ne uzimajući u obzir od kuda su se doselili.


I kad malo bolje pročitaš, možeš vidjeti da je naveden omjer učestalosti imena u 
ukupnom broju stanovnika mjesta, dakle ako je mjesto malo, i ima makar jedna osoba 
koja se zove x, oni napišu da se svaki 100-ti ili 50-ti stanovnik tako zove.

I zar si baš u potpunosti sigurna da nema niti jedne žene koja se tako zove u 
Strizivojni niti okonim mjestašcima koja pod nju administrativno spadaju?


Hoću reći, kad malo bolje pogledaš, van okvira iskčljučivo svoje obitelji,
možda taj link i nije baš toliko pun gluposti  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

*SikaPika*,

mislili smo onaj "književni" izgovor, ne znam jel to kratko ili dugo al onak okako bi ga pročitali lektori s HRT-a ha,ha,...bez posebnih razvlačenja.

Jesi smislila što za poslić? ljubi malenu.

----------


## Peterlin

> A kaj velite na Tomo?  Bio jedan Tomo Crni u Zagorkinoj knjizi koji mi je bil super hrabar i plemenit!


 Dobro ime, vrijedi za cijeli život. Tako mi se zove brat, a znam još dosta ljudi s tim imenom i ne mogu se sjetiti ni jednog zločestog.

----------


## Smajlich

Sven je skroz dobro! Šta slušaš ikog *Bigmilkymum*??
Nama je u izboru bilo Oliver (moja želja), Gabriel (tatina), zatim Bruno, Filip, Marino i Roko. Roko je "pobijedio" jer mu baš nekako pristaje. Lijepo mi je i Luka, Nevio i Adrian.

----------


## bijelko

> ne mogu se sjetiti ni jednog zločestog.


ovo mi je baš bitno, kad smo birali ime moralo je biti neko koje me neće asocirati na nekog antipatičnog.
osobno volim zvučna imena, uglavnom moraju sadržavati R u sebi.

----------


## big milky mum

da i meni je to veliki problem-mislim ima imena koja mi se jako sviđaju ali me automatski podsjete na nekoga ko mi se ne sviđa ili je zločesti!
Od kad sam sprolistala ovaj topic imam par imena: Dakle Tomo, Tom?, Bruno, Lovro 
a da sad živim u Londonu sigurno bi bio William  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  (zezam se!)

----------


## andynoa

> A kaj velite na Tomo?  Bio jedan Tomo Crni u Zagorkinoj knjizi koji mi je bil super hrabar i plemenit!


Pa i Ivan je Grozni, zar ne??
Tomo mi je bratić, i prekrasno je imeee...
Meni je slađe Toma (nevjerni Toma  :Very Happy: )

Svekrva koja daje veto... uffff bljak

----------


## andynoa

> da i meni je to veliki problem-mislim ima imena koja mi se jako sviđaju ali me automatski podsjete na nekoga ko mi se ne sviđa ili je zločesti!
> Od kad sam sprolistala ovaj topic imam par imena: Dakle Tomo, Tom?, Bruno, Lovro 
> a da sad živim u Londonu sigurno bi bio William  (zezam se!)


rađe onda Will...  :Laughing: , ovo je predugačko...

uuuuu ja da živim vani, dijete bi mi se zvalo ili Lucas, ili James, ili Scott...
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0041432/

----------


## andynoa

> Roko je "pobijedio" jer mu baš nekako pristaje.


Dok je moja kolegica sa ex-posla rekla da će dati sinu ime Roko, šef joj je blasnuo u smijeh.. zašto???
Kao Roko je neki talijanski porno glumac  :Laughing: .... eto da znate što muški rade  :Laughing: 

Ipak joj se sin zove Roko...

----------


## Peterlin

> ovo mi je baš bitno, kad smo birali ime moralo je biti neko koje me neće asocirati na nekog antipatičnog.
> osobno volim zvučna imena, *uglavnom moraju sadržavati R u sebi*.


He he he, vidiš kak smo različiti.... Ja sam za mlađeg sina odabrala ime MaRcel, ali smo od toga odustali jer stariji još nije govorio kako treba kad je dobio brata, pa smo tražili ime koje će mu biti lakše za izgovoriti, a da ga jako ne iskrivi. Ispao je Emil i silno je ponosan jer u njegovoj generaciji ih baš nema puno.

----------


## Smajlich

A ne, *Andynoa*, uvjerena sam da je taj Rocco, a ne Roko. Big difference, huge!! A valjda neće u te vode, bemu!  :Laughing:

----------


## andynoa

> A ne, *Andynoa*, uvjerena sam da je taj Rocco, a ne Roko. Big difference, huge!! A valjda neće u te vode, bemu!


pa dobro je razlika u pisanju al u izgovoru baš i nije  :Laughing:

----------


## Smajlich

I to je nešto.   :Wink:

----------


## bijelko

> He he he, vidiš kak smo različiti.... Ja sam za mlađeg sina odabrala ime MaRcel, ali smo od toga odustali jer stariji još nije govorio kako treba kad je dobio brata, pa smo tražili ime koje će mu biti lakše za izgovoriti, a da ga jako ne iskrivi. Ispao je Emil i silno je ponosan jer u njegovoj generaciji ih baš nema puno.


Da, ja znam samo jednog. Daleko od toga da mi se i imena bez R ne sviđaju, recimo Luka (to nam je bilo u igri, možda i Lukas ali je postalo sve češće), ali prezime nam nije nešto zvučno pa smo tražili jako ime, da malo dođe do izražaja. 
Poznanica ima Auroru i baš je komentirala kako dijete dugo neće znati reći kako se zove a prije nisu razmišljali o tome.

----------


## SikaPika

> *SikaPika*,
> 
> mislili smo onaj "književni" izgovor, ne znam jel to kratko ili dugo al onak okako bi ga pročitali lektori s HRT-a ha,ha,...bez posebnih razvlačenja.
> 
> Jesi smislila što za poslić? ljubi malenu.


Aha, kao *Fran* s dodatkom *ko*. Ne kao Franck kava plus ko  :Smile: 

Poslić, pišem nešto malo honorarno (baš mi sad visi intervju nad glavom, nikako da počnem) i ipak krećem na onaj tečaj o EU...
Cure, sorite na OT.

----------


## ivana zg

Grigor-neki dan je neki lik bio na telki s tim imenom (nije Vitez)

----------


## Bebinja

> Ja sam za mlađeg sina odabrala ime MaRcel


čitam ja McReal...i kontam kakvo je to ime :Laughing:

----------


## big milky mum

i ja sam isto pročitala i nije mi bilo jasno...
 tek poslje skužila   :Laughing:

----------


## andynoa

> Grigor-neki dan je neki lik bio na telki s tim imenom (nije Vitez)


a Gregor? frend mi se tako zove  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> čitam ja McReal...i kontam kakvo je to ime


Taj R je bio istaknut zato jer je bijelko napisala da ime za njeno dijete mora imati R. 

Ime je Marcel. Kao Proust. Odustali smo od toga... Danas mi je drago. Kad jednom odabereš djetetu ime, sve ostalo vrlo brzo pada u zaborav. Ime pripada djetetu i ranije kombinacije više nisu važne.

----------


## Peterlin

> a Gregor? frend mi se tako zove


Asocijacija: Gregor Samsa (fuj me bilo)

----------


## andynoa

> Asocijacija: Gregor Samsa (fuj me bilo)


eto još jednog imena Kafka  :Laughing:

----------


## zeljana02

> eto još jednog imena Kafka



molim da ocistite inbox...hvala... :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

> molim da ocistite inbox...hvala...


jesam tek sada, nadam se da se misao nije izgubila  :Smile:

----------


## zmea

Imam susjede Arona i Lori...prije godinu dana došla mi je sestra iz Austrije i dovela dva psa-Aron i Lori...skoro smo se popišali od smijeha.Ali nije ona birala,psi su već imali imena.
Sjećam se kako sam u trudnoći pisala imena na papir.Od muških imena u uži izbor su ušla: Gabrijel,Marin i Moreno.Od ženskih:Nina,Evelin i Marcela.Rodio se Gabrijel,dječak anđeoskog imena...

----------


## martinstoss

> a Gregor? frend mi se tako zove


Gregor mi je puno ljepše nego Grigor, ali ne znam kako ga dozivati, nije baš zgodno. Ne možeš ga ni skratit.

----------


## martinstoss

Ja za dečka imam ime od djetinjstva, a to je *Anton.* U obzir dolaze još Roman i Loren. Za curicu mi je već teže, a pošto još nisam niti trudna imam vremena za promisliti. Samo da ime nije izfurano...

----------


## buci-buci

Mi smo prošli tjedan saznali da nam dolzi jedan mali dečko....najvjerojatnije Mata, ali u obzir dolazi još i Rok i Toma.

----------


## vlac

I mi ponovo biramo ime za dečka. 
Na popisu je ponovo Bartol, a uz njega Gabrijel (predložio MM a meni se jako sviđa), Krsto (predložio MM, meni je ok) ,
                            Grgur (ok obojici), Branimir (ok obojici), sviđa mi se Rafael i Sebastijan (MM nikako).

----------


## bucka

mi još uvijek nemamo ime za malenog!

----------


## koksy

> mi još uvijek nemamo ime za malenog!


Ako te tjesi ni mi, a termin mi je 6 dana poslje tebe. Ustvari mi jos ni spol ne znamo...  :Laughing: 
Uglavnom, posto mi je RozaGroza "ukrala" ime za decka,  :Grin:  trebao je biti Simon, mi sve vise naginjemo na Erika. To ime je bilo u uzem izboru za Svena al eto, nije proslo. Sad mi se sve vise svida.
Cura ce biti Dora, iako me zadnjih dana drzi Nera...Velika sam obozavateljica Marije Juric Zagorke i njena kontesa Nera mi je definitivno najdrazi lik iz svih njenih knjiga. Ali...kaze MM da se njegov pas tako zvao... Pa zvao se i moj Rea pa znam i zene koje se tako zovu...

----------


## RozaGroza

He he tico našla sam te  :Grin: 
Eto nakon što smo očekivali curicu Bugu mjesec i nešto, izrastao joj je naglo pišo i sad čekamo Simona.

----------


## andream

Meni je predivno ime Martin.

----------


## koksy

MM nece Erik, kaze da ce ga zvat Erik-degenerik  :Rolling Eyes: 
E bas me nervira...
Al necu dozvolit da opet bude ko sa Svenom, ja predlazem imena a on samo govori da mu se ne svida...
Sad se sve vise nadam curici koliko god zelim decka, samo da se ne mucim s imenom...

----------


## tetamaja6

ubaciti ću se ovdje,iako ja očekujem curu,i u istim sam problemima,jer se MM i ja nikako dogovoriti!
prvi sin je IVANO,još uvijek najljepše ime,a da je ovaj bio sin,bio bi FABIAN!

možda nekom pomogne :Cool: 

cura je ELA,odlučeno u rađaoni :Rolling Eyes: ,kako sad stvari stoje,tako će biti i s ovom curom!

----------


## puntica

> cura je ELA,odlučeno u rađaoni


brzi ste
moja je dobila ime tek kad smo došle doma iz bolnice  :Rolling Eyes: 
nijedno ime koje nam se svidjelo nije pasalo uz nju
na kraju je dobila ime koje mi nikad ne bi palo na pamet, ali nekako je baš njeno- ko da ga je sama birala  :Laughing: 
čudno

za dečka je meni super ime Marin, ali nikako ne paše uz naše prezime, stvarno zvuči komično  :Laughing: 
a i mm, kao koksin, ima te spike: svi će ga sprdati ako se zove xy, uvijek nađe neki način da iz svakog imena napravi sprdnju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## koksy

E pa ja sam odlucila u ovih par sati da ce bit Dorian ako bude decko! Pase i uz prezime, nije preneobicno a opet nije klasicno ni cesto, to mi je bila vodilja i za Svena. 
MM-u sam jasno dala do znanja da sam ja odlucila a njemu ako se ne svida neka ili predlozi nesto bolje ili nek suti  :Grin:

----------


## Smajlich

[QUOTE=koksy;1910220]E pa ja sam odlucila u ovih par sati da ce bit Dorian ako bude decko!
Predivno!  :Smile:

----------


## Vojvođanka

cure da li znate da li se u Hr mogu koristiti slova x i y u imenu, npr ALEX - Aleks mi nekako ne leži?!

----------


## puntica

> cure da li znate da li se u Hr mogu koristiti slova x i y u imenu, npr ALEX - Aleks mi nekako ne leži?!


naravno da mogu
ja baš poznajem jednog dečka koji se tako zove, s X

----------


## zeljana02

nama je dugo trebalo da se odlucimo za ime i stalno smo se predomisljali...10 dana prije poroda odlucili smo da nam dolazi Grgur i odusevljeni smo...nasima je u pocetku bilo malo neobicno, ali sada svi obozavaju Grgicu...ime ide odlicno uz nasu bebu  :Smile: ...i sigurno ce biti jedini Grgur u razredu jer kod nas nije to uobicajeno ime i ne znamo nikoga tko se tako zove...i da uz prezime jedini je u Hrvatskoj, iako imamo najcesce prezime  :Cool:

----------


## ivarica

> ...i da uz prezime jedini je u Hrvatskoj, iako imamo najcesce prezime


kako to znas, sto postoji svima dostupan uvid u sva osobna imena u hr?

----------


## zeljana02

> kako to znas, sto postoji svima dostupan uvid u sva osobna imena u hr?



ne postoji svima, ali nasa rođaka radi na takvom mjestu gdje je to mogla pogledati  :Wink: ...nismo o tome niti razmisljali, ona je to samoinicijativno provjerila i javila nam...

----------


## anitak

kad sam bila prvi put sa curkom,do kraja je bila NOA,ali kad sam je rodila i vidjela ,nićim izazvano promjenila sam joj ime u Lara.
i super mi je to ime i baš mi je drago da se tako zove.A sa malim ,nakon dugo kombiniranja i traženja nekog imena koje se sviđa MM i meni ,na kraju je odlućeno da će biti Luka.
mada mi je muško jako lijepo Jakov i Fran.

----------


## Elly

> .i sigurno ce biti jedini Grgur u razredu jer kod nas nije to uobicajeno ime i ne znamo nikoga tko se tako zove...i da uz prezime jedini je u Hrvatskoj, iako imamo najcesce prezime


Ne mora znaciti.  :Wink:  

Mi odabrali ime Erin, neuobicajeno ime za HR; nekoliko mjeseci nakon toga rodi se jos jedna curka s tim imenom, u _istom_ naselju, i ide u razred u kojeg bi i moja E. isla da se nismo preselili van HR.  :Grin: 

Tu gdje smo sad, ona je jedina s tim imenom- iako nam to nije bitno, cak bi nam bilo i drago da ga i drugi izaberu...

----------


## dundo

Evo da se i ja malo ubacim MM i moja curka su izabrali ime za braceka- Duje. Meni je ime zaista OK ali mi živimo u Zaprešiću i iskreno se bojim da će mali dobivati batina zbog imena , ali MM ne odustaje, uporno trdi da su to gluposti, ali mislim se usred legla BBB-ovaca dati ime Duje i nije najpametnija stvar na svijetu. Tako još uvijek se borim ali sada ga već svi zovu Duje i L sve priprema za svog Duju i svi likovi u slikovnicama koji su male bebe su Duje i nemam srca ustrajati na promjeni

----------


## babyboys

da će ga zafrkavati - moguće. da će iznaći nekakvu zagorsko/prigorsku inačicu - 100%.
ali mislim da baš neće dobivati batine zbog imena.
mislim da nikad nisam ni čula za takav slučaj :Unsure: 

ja i dalje, već 5 godina, dobivam fraze kad mog J netko nazove Joža :Embarassed:

----------


## Totto

Dragi i ja smo prije trudnoće, dok smo ju planirali, razbijali glavu nad muškim imenom (žensko imamo od kad smo se upoznali  :Smile:  ). Ajme muke, koje god bi ja predložila, on je odlučno stavio veto i obrnuto. Problem je bio u tome što su ga moja imena asocirala na loše ljude, a meni su njegova bila božepomozi. I na kraju smo porblem riješili tako da smo se odlučili za ime našeg zajedničkog vrlo dragog prijatelja, duhovitog, pametnog. *Nino*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lucas

lijepo je ime.....  :Heart: 

a mi smo opet na početku...
.
sa prvim sinom nije bilo nikakvih problema oko imena, znala sam ga godinama unaprijed

al sad pošto  drugo (ipak) nije curka (al ja još uvijek imam "njeno" ime u rezervi) 

u potrazi smo za imenom za dečeca  :Zaljubljen: 


i tak nemam inspiracijeeeeeeeeee 

sva ona imena koja su mi se prije sviđala, sad mi se ne sviđaju, a ona koja mi se sad sviđaju 

(alex,saša,nicolas/nikolas, niko,lovro,adrijan ) 

se mm-u ne sviđaju.....

i onda mi još prije par dana, frend ubaci bubu 

u uho - tom.....

----------


## M@rtin@

Mi isto čekamo dečka i zvat će se Miha (ako mi muž dozvoli). Stariji sin je Noah, a ako ipak bude curica zvat će se Zara.

Prekrasno mi je ime Gabriel ali imamo dugačko prezime tak da dolaze u obzir samo kratka imena.

----------


## katarinam

i mi ćemo opet morati birat, ( malo teže ćemo se dogovorit)  a nadam se da će ovaj put ipak biti cura?????? 

i meni se dopada Gabriel, al ne znam još stignemo do kraja razmišljat o imenima

----------


## vlac

kako vam se sviđaju imena 
Andro - koji je hrabar
Valter - vladar
Mislav - mislitit i slava

----------


## sammy

Mi smo se dogovorili oko muškog imena još prije 100 godina, ali do sada imamo tri cure, a možda ovo četvrto bude dečko i zvat će se Ivan Rafael (toliko slova u imenu nemaju sve tri cure skupa Ana, Ena i Iva  :Smile: )

----------


## nevenera

ako beba bude muško najverojatnije će bit ili relja ili mak

----------


## lunja

Mak :Heart:  mi je apsolutni favorit medju muskim imenima

----------


## mfo

i ja obožavam Maka (za obje curke je to ime bilo u igri da su bile dečki)

----------


## Ester

Ja imam dojam da ću ovaj puta dobiti dečka, ako sve bude u redu... Sviđa mi se Georg (u njemačkoj varijanti) inače nam je obitelj iz Bavarske, pa imamo i takov prezime, pa mislim da je sasvim dobro. Ali još nismo sigurni. Ako bude cura za sada sam bez ideja. Ali srećom imam još dosta vremena... :Wink:

----------


## Tomy

_Matej..._ :Heart:

----------


## petra1807

MM bira ime za dečkića
ali ja držim fige
pri svakom spomenu imena Matej
dilema mu je Niko :Cool:  ili Matej.,... :Very Happy:

----------


## katarinam

evo naš je Matija ali se meni također dopadalo i Matej  :Smile: 

a drugo će opet biti dečkić tako je barem dr. utvrdio pa će se zvati Luka

----------


## apricot

> ako beba bude muško najverojatnije će bit ili relja ili mak


mak mi je super, ali relja  :Heart:

----------


## nevenera

ja naginjem više relji, sin tin više maku (valjda jer to može izgovoriti  :Laughing: ) a mm je neodlučan. još se nadam da je curica, tu dileme nema

----------


## apricot

makova već ima dosta, relje su rijetki

----------


## Smokvica.

Kako ime Pave za dečka prolazi u zagrebačkim ušima?
Meni je sjelo od prve, sad mi se čini da ga tu u zg baš ne simpatiziraju..
Prije 3 godine sam očekivala Roka a dobili Irenu  :Smile: .. Sad mi se Roko nekako ofucao..
..pogotovo u zg naglasku  :Grin:

----------


## Lupe

Da se i ja malo priključim na ovu temu...

Mi do praktički neki dan planirali da se bebonja zove Dubravko...al me pokolebalo i totalno uzdrmala reakcija kolegice s posla(koja je bila btw. samo jedna u nizu mnogih) koja je skomentirala da je ima koma i da pa kak ću tak obilježit djete i bla i bla....baš me to bilo ubilo u pojam i sad totalno odustala...

A i imali smo razlog zašto to ime, pa sam malo čitajući Vaša mišljenja na temu imena vidla da to i nije neka fora (dat ime po nekom pokojnom)...

I sad smo ponovno u potrazi...
Za sad nam neki favoriti Aleksandar il Arijan(Arian)

----------


## Kosjenka

Čuj dati ime po pokojnom,jel fora ili ne to samo vi znate. To nije stvar trenda.
Moji sinovi imaju imena koja su dosta otpora izazivala u okolini, s nekima sam se objašnjavala ali brzo sam odustala. I prihvatili su, odnosno ovi propitkivači su prestal propitkivat.
Još sam zaboravila napomenuti moj stariji je dobio ime po svekru(još uvijek je živ), meni se ne sviđa to davanje imena po nekome ali mm je to jako puno značilo, drugo to ime mi je katastreofa, grubo, odbojno...no uspjeli smo naći neki kompromis pa smo dali ime od kojeg je zapravo svekrovo ime inačica. Sada ne mogu zamisliti da mi sin ima drugo ime, a zbog tih malih izmjena nemam doživljaj ko da gledam produžetak svekra.
Sad sam ga odužila, ali ako se vama to ime sviđa, ako vam je stalo do toga da se bebač zove po pokojnom ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi dali to ime.

----------


## Lupe

Ma valjda 20-30ak ljudi koji su nas pitali dal imamo ime već, kad su čuli su reagirali kojekakvim glupim komentarima il slagali kojekakve face negodovanja.

Kako se vaši zovu ako se smije znat?

----------


## Vanchriban

Evo i mene  :Smile:  mi čekamo sina i zasad nam se oboma sviđa jedino Mikula i Tadej.

Mm je htio da bude Vid al imamo kratko prezime koje počinje s B i ta dva slova su mi se jako tukla u izgovoru s tim da ja imam nasljedni astigmatizam i nosim naočale otkad znam za sebe a i mm pa i dijete ima šanse za naočale i nebi da ga mrcvare jednog dana što se tako zove a nosi naočale jel, pa je to nekako otpalo.

Ja sam od početka bila za da bude samo Mika jer je kratko i jasno al je mm izjavio da mu je to ime za curicu i neće  :Sad:   tako da smo na Mikula i Tadej.

Šta vam se čini?

i da, meni je lijepo i Damjan  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> Da se i ja malo priključim na ovu temu...
> 
> Mi do praktički neki dan planirali da se bebonja zove Dubravko...al me pokolebalo i totalno uzdrmala reakcija kolegice s posla(koja je bila btw. samo jedna u nizu mnogih) koja je skomentirala da je ima koma i da pa kak ću tak obilježit djete i bla i bla....baš me to bilo ubilo u pojam i sad totalno odustala...
> 
> A i imali smo razlog zašto to ime, pa sam malo čitajući Vaša mišljenja na temu imena vidla da to i nije neka fora (dat ime po nekom pokojnom)...
> 
> I sad smo ponovno u potrazi...
> Za sad nam neki favoriti Aleksandar il Arijan(Arian)


Meni se sviđa Dubravko. Ja volim ta imena koja danas nisu u điru. Nema više Ivana, Vesni, Dubravki, Marka, Darija, Danijela...Djeca s takvim imenima bar se ističu po njima, za razliku od Noa, Luka, Nika, Lara i Mia, svako drugo dijete se tako zove. Da se nebi netko uvrijedio, ja imam dijete koje se zove jednim od ovih imena.

----------


## Trina

> Evo i mene  mi čekamo sina i zasad nam se oboma sviđa jedino Mikula i Tadej.
> 
> Mm je htio da bude Vid al imamo kratko prezime koje počinje s B i ta dva slova su mi se jako tukla u izgovoru s tim da ja imam nasljedni astigmatizam i nosim naočale otkad znam za sebe a i mm pa i dijete ima šanse za naočale i nebi da ga mrcvare jednog dana što se tako zove a nosi naočale jel, pa je to nekako otpalo.
> 
> Ja sam od početka bila za da bude samo Mika jer je kratko i jasno al je mm izjavio da mu je to ime za curicu i neće   tako da smo na Mikula i Tadej.
> 
> Šta vam se čini?
> 
> i da, meni je lijepo i Damjan


Mikula mi je super. Tadej mi preslovenski zvuči  :Smile: . A Damjan mi je super bilo dok mi muž nije rekao da je njemu prva asocijacija na to ime nešto ružno, neću ni napisati što ali sad je i meni tako. Inače da se samo mene pitalo, moj J bi se tako zvao.

----------


## astral

evo i mene opet na ovoj temi. i opet imam isti problem, muško ime.

recite, koliko pazite na to da vam se imena djece "slažu"?

----------


## enchi

Paaa, pazila sam, no samo u toliko da ne lomim jezik dok izgovaram oba imena jedno za drugim.

I vi cure s imenima koja su ponešto neuobičajena - ne dajte se smesti - okolina se brzo navikne!

----------


## M@rtin@

meni nije bio uvjet da se slažu već da su kratka kad nam je prezime dugačko. ali ispada da su tj. bit će oboje da im završava ime na A (uskoro trebam rodit i mali se bude zvao Miha, a prvi je Noah)

----------


## astral

a nama izgleda ako bude dečko da će se zvat *jure*- nije mi baš nešto posebno to ime pogotovo jer se i moj i njegov otac zovu slično ali nemam bolju ideju.. tj imam nekoliko ali MM nije oduševljen mojim izborom..ne znam imam još par mjeseci za razmišljanje pa možda smislim nešto

----------


## apricot

> Da se i ja malo priključim na ovu temu...
> 
> Mi do praktički neki dan planirali da se bebonja zove Dubravko...al me pokolebalo i totalno uzdrmala reakcija kolegice s posla(koja je bila btw. samo jedna u nizu mnogih) koja je skomentirala da je ima koma i da pa kak ću tak obilježit djete i bla i bla....baš me to bilo ubilo u pojam i sad totalno odustala...
> 
> A i imali smo razlog zašto to ime, pa sam malo čitajući Vaša mišljenja na temu imena vidla da to i nije neka fora (dat ime po nekom pokojnom)...
> 
> I sad smo ponovno u potrazi...
> Za sad nam neki favoriti Aleksandar il Arijan(Arian)


Pa Dubravko je predivno ime!
I gotovo izumrlo...

Ja uopće ne bih dvojila (osim ako vam prezime baš nema 14 slova)

----------


## bijelko

moj nećak je dobio ime po pokojniku, i to starinsko. neki su se zgražali a neki oduševili, to je tako.
ja se ne bih dala pokolebati pogotovo jer znam koliko bi tom pokojniku značilo da zna kako mu je prijatelj nazvao dijete. a i ime je lijepo.

----------


## marta

Pa tko god dovoljo kopa naći će nekog pokojnika s izabranim imenom. A Dubravko je bas super. Ne znam kako bi ga to vise ili manje obilježilo od Arijan, Pavao ili Mislav.

----------


## ana.m

> Ma valjda 20-30ak ljudi koji su nas pitali dal imamo ime već, kad su čuli su reagirali kojekakvim glupim komentarima il slagali kojekakve face negodovanja.
> 
> Kako se vaši zovu ako se smije znat?


Kao prvo to je tvoje dijete i ne bi te trebalo biti briga što netko drugi misli o tome...
Kad sam ja izjavila da će mi se sin zvati Janko, bila sam popljuvana od 99% ljudi. Isto su mi govorili d aću dijete obilježiti, da ovo i ono, da će mu se rugati u školi... Ma užas jedan od komentara. 
Doduše,mene nije bilo briga kaj netko drugi misli i još sam samo više htjela da se zove baš tako. I eto ga u školi, nitko mu se ne ruga  :Razz: . I samo je jednom jedna osoboa komentirala kakvo je to ime, da kaj ga nisam radije nazvala Janez... :Rolling Eyes: . Ali to samo govori dovoljno o toj osobi...

I meni je Dubravko (Dudo) baš ok ime.  :Heart:

----------


## Extreme

U obitelji od mog muža svaki Mate je imao nesretnu sudbinu, jedan je umro sa 7 mjeseci, a drugi je umro u ranim dvadesetima. Tako da bi se ja bojala dat to ime, možda bi išla na opciju Mateo il tako nešto.

----------


## Val

Sviđa mi se ideja da ako se već daje ime po nekome da se to ime malo modificira. Nikako mi ne sjeda davat ime po nekome,pogotove ne nekome tragično preminulom-kao da u toj maloj bebi tražiš baš tu osobu (imam u blizini taj slučaj i stvarno je, pomalo, onak...). 

Dubravko mi i nije neko ime, iako ima super značenje, no nije mi neobično davanje tih "starijih" imena.I Trina, oko nas, hrpetina Marka :Smile: 

Moji klinci imaju moderna imena, dvojac prilično rijetka, no kod treće sam morala popustit pa je ona Lara, a ja htjela Lena. (I bolje bi joj pasalo Lena, definitivno  :Smile:  )

----------


## ani4

Ajme, i mi smo u problemu...
Koje ime?!
Jedva smo i ova tri izabrala. Za curku nije bas bili tesko, ni sada ne bi bilo, ali decko...
Za sada nemamo niti jedan favorit, ni ja ni mm, a bogme ni decki. Meni se svida Luka, ali mm nece ni cuti, a i zbilja je cesto.

----------


## Extreme

Luka mi je najljepše muško ime. Ne znam,nekako ima ''ono nešto''..ali je istina da je prečesto,stalno drži 1. mjesto na listi imena koja se daju dječacima.. Al svojoj curici sam dala Lana,iako je i to ime prepopularno i malo me živcira kaj je svaka druga curica Lana.. ali mi je ime prelijepo i tako nježno i nijedno drugo mi nije se moglo usporedit. Al MM kaže da će on drugom djetetu dat ime (pošto sam ja Lani), i kao ak bu cura bit će Ana, a ak bu muško bit će Ante jer su mu to kao najljepša imena na svijetu.. a pazi slučajnosti tak mu se zovu mama i tata,al ne želi priznat da daje po njima. Još uvijek si ne mogu to prihvatit,pogotovo Ana jer glupo mi je imat Lanu i Anu.. kad ću zvat jednu, obje će doć.. još mi fali da imam četri curice pa da budu Lana, Ana, Jana i Hana.. katastrofa :p

----------


## mala-vila

meni je predobro ime Zen i tak bi nazvali sina da ga imamo. nazalost frendica mi kaze da se svaki drugi pas na igralistu zove Zen. jocer sam, se sjetila jos jednog koje mi je skoro dobro ko Zen (ako bi imali jos jednog sina :Laughing: ) - Don.

----------


## Kosjenka

Joj Mala Vilo  :Laughing: .
A Dan, nije Don ali možda bi moglo proći  :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Moje ime je jako često, bar kod cura moje dobi (plus, minus koja godina). U srednjoj nas je u razredu bilo 3 s istim imenom, kuma mi se isto zove kao i ja, i tak. Ali, moram priznati da me to nikada nije smetalo, baš ni najmanje. Moja cura ima ime koje i neje toliko uobičajeno pa ih u vrtićkoj grupi ima 3 (!!) s istim imenom, dok dečko ima valjda najpopularnije muško ime pa u blizini ne znam niti jednog.

----------


## andiko

> Ajme, i mi smo u problemu...
> Koje ime?!
> Jedva smo i ova tri izabrala. Za curku nije bas bili tesko, ni sada ne bi bilo, ali decko...
> Za sada nemamo niti jedan favorit, ni ja ni mm, a bogme ni decki. Meni se svida Luka, ali mm nece ni cuti, a i zbilja je cesto.


Ista stvar. Cini mi se da bi zensko izbrala bez problema...stali smo na luki i ni makac...

----------


## manal

Vi koji razmišljate o Luki, a prečesto vam je: šta kažete na Lukas? Meni je baš lijepo. Iako mislim da bi ga na kraju ionako svi zvali Luka, bez tog s. Isto tako mi se sviđa Nikolas, ali Nikola npr. ne. A bio bi Niko. Još sam se sjetila da mi se baš sviđa Simon, al taj bi jadan na kraju bio Simo.  :Laughing: 
Nadam se da nosim curicu. Inače imamo problem s imenom...

----------


## Lucas

> Vi koji razmišljate o Luki, a prečesto vam je: šta kažete na Lukas? Meni je baš lijepo. Iako mislim da bi ga na kraju ionako svi zvali Luka, bez tog s. Isto tako mi se sviđa Nikolas, ali Nikola npr. ne. A bio bi Niko. Još sam se sjetila da mi se baš sviđa Simon, al taj bi jadan na kraju bio Simo. 
> Nadam se da nosim curicu. Inače imamo problem s imenom...



moj sin se zove Lucas i odmah smo stali na kraj svima koji su ga htjeli zvati Luka ili Lukica... To nije njegovo ime i točka.... 
sad i sam,kad mu neko kaže Luka odbrusi :"ja nisam Luka, ja sam Lucas"....  :Zaljubljen: 


a Nikolas/Nicolas mi se također jaaaaaako sviđa (Nikola ni najmanje) ali mm-u nije lijepo...tako da smo se za sada, mjesec dana do poroda, uspjeli dogovoriti oko dva imena: Leon iili Tom.....

----------


## mala-vila

zakaj se smijes? ja sam ozbiljna  :Smile:

----------


## Val

Lukas-predobro!! ( meni je super i Jonas).

----------


## Lutonjica

lukša

----------


## genius

lukša je odličo ime,zvučno i jakoo lijepo i poznam jednog....

----------


## ana.m

> Ajme, i mi smo u problemu...
> Koje ime?!
> Jedva smo i ova tri izabrala. Za curku nije bas bili tesko, ni sada ne bi bilo, ali decko...
> Za sada nemamo niti jedan favorit, ni ja ni mm, a bogme ni decki. Meni se svida Luka, ali mm nece ni cuti, a i zbilja je cesto.


Meni je jako lijepo muško ime Erik! Ozbiljno! Ja sam htjela to ime ali muž niej htio čuti. Poznavala sam kao mala jednu obitelj s petero djece od kojih su se dva najstarija brata zvala Bruno i Erik. A i imenima tvojih dečki bi pasalo nekako to ime

----------


## manal

Bravo za Lukasa! I Jonas je lijepo, pa da! 
Sviđaju mi se i Leon i Tom, a Leon je pomalo pomodno, pa ako vam je bitno što je rjeđe, za Toma nisam čula.
Erik čak ima jedan u našoj vrtićkoj grupi! Bilo mi je fora kad mi je njegov deda! rekao da je dobio ime po Ericu iz CSI Miami  :Laughing: 
a ja kad sam rodila Romana i kad su mi ga stavili na trbuh s onom narančastom kosom, pomislih: Horatio!  :Laughing:

----------


## Bodulica

Kad mi se rodila nećakinja nadjenuli su joj jako često ime.

Ja sam malo progunđala u stilu da se svaka druga cura tako zove, ali mi je sestra odbrusila: Ali to nije bilo koja A, to je *naša* A i* nama* je jedinstvena. Tu sam se složila s njom.

Na kraju i moja djeca imaju također dva najčešća imena u RH u posljednjih 20-ak godina, ali to me uopće ne tangira.

Računam da su ta imena tako česta baš zato jer su i lijepa. :Grin: 

No, ako netko želi i nešto "neobičnije" ime za svoje dijete je čisto OK.

----------


## ana.m

Meni je recimo moje ime baš lijepo iako je jednostavno i često...Puno mi je ljepše nego dosta slično IVANA....Ivana mi je bzvz, ali mi je s druge strane Iva  :Heart: 

sorry na offtopic

----------


## Extreme

Ja nekako ne volim muška imena sa S na kraju tipa Lukas, Nikolas.. Vuče na američka imena, a pobornica sam hrvatskih imena  :Smile:  Meni je prekrasno ime Borna, al MM ne želi ni čut..

----------


## bubimira

> Ista stvar. Cini mi se da bi zensko izbrala bez problema...





> Ajme, i mi smo u problemu...
> Koje ime?!
> Jedva smo i ova tri izabrala. Za curku nije bas bili tesko, ni sada ne bi bilo, ali decko...
> Za sada nemamo niti jedan favorit, ni ja ni mm, a bogme ni decki.


ima nas još s istim problemom  :Undecided: 
za curu bi imala barem 3 imena, neznam za koje bi se prije odlučila, ali za dečka....jao, ni blizu

----------


## MoMo

Ja sam dobila ime po baki koje je bila pokojna kada sam se ja rodila...bilo je tu i do znacenja imena uglavnom fina prica ja svoje ime volim i cijela priva oko imena mi je nekeko legala- to samo za ilustraciju kako je nekom "tesko" dati ime po pokojnicima a nekome to stima  :Wink:  

nisam trudna (niti planiram biti) ali od muskih imena lijepa su mi Vinko, Gregor, Gašpar i Nikša

----------


## Lupe

Hvala Vam na podršci.

Vidjet ćemo šta će na kraju biti....
za sad smo još u premišljanjima..

----------


## Rivendell

ja sam htjela Stribor za dečka, a Zora (čita se kao zora, ono što dolazi prije jutra  :Smile: , bez zatezanja na o), jer su mi super ta staroslavenska imena, a koristi ih i Ivana Brlić Mažuranić u svojim bajkama (Zora djevojka iz ribar Palunko i njegova žena i šuma Striborova), ali na kraju kad sam promislila nije mi se nikako slagalo uz prezime, i svi su se podsmjehivali osim mojih sestara, one su bile oduševljene. Mama je navijala za neko staro hrvatsko kao Tomislav ili Krešimir, pa sam je zezala da je ovo još starije od staro hrvatskog.  :Laughing:

----------


## Lupe

Kad smo kod imena I.B.Mažuranić, nama je prekrasno za curicu Kosjenka.....al nebi se nikak išlo s prezimenom...
Stribor je isto zgodno...a i od Zore muška inaćica, Zoran je lijepo.

----------


## Lupe

uduplala bezveze poruku

----------


## ani4

> moj sin se zove Lucas i odmah smo stali na kraj svima koji su ga htjeli zvati Luka ili Lukica... To nije njegovo ime i točka.... 
> sad i sam,kad mu neko kaže Luka odbrusi :"ja nisam Luka, ja sam Lucas".... 
> 
> 
> a Nikolas/Nicolas mi se također jaaaaaako sviđa (Nikola ni najmanje) ali mm-u nije lijepo...tako da smo se za sada, mjesec dana do poroda, uspjeli dogovoriti oko dva imena: Leon iili Tom.....


Predlozila sam ja vec mm i Lucas, ali nista...

Moj mali je Mark i isto tako se od malena uopce ne odaziva na Marko. Mozes ga zvati sto puta Maaarko, ali se on uopce ne obazire. Na kraju isto onda odbrusi; Ja nisam Marko!

----------


## ani4

> Meni je jako lijepo muško ime Erik! Ozbiljno! Ja sam htjela to ime ali muž niej htio čuti. Poznavala sam kao mala jednu obitelj s petero djece od kojih su se dva najstarija brata zvala Bruno i Erik. A i imenima tvojih dečki bi pasalo nekako to ime


Budem ga predlozila na sljedecem vjecanju!  :Smile:

----------


## andiko

Lukas mi se ne svida i uopce ga ne povezujem s Lukom. Prestrano mi zvuci. I cin mi se da bi se trebalo pisati Lucas :Sad: 

Svida mi se jos Niko, bruno, Mislav....ne znam. Meni je Andrej prelijepo, ali mm ni cut...

----------


## apricot

> Moj mali je Mark i isto tako se od malena uopce ne odaziva na Marko.


meni je jako važno da se ime može sklanjati po padežima

ne mogu zamisliti da dijete dozivam u nominativu, tako da bih nekoga tko se zove Mark, vjerojatno zvala - Marče.
kao što Patrika zovem - Patriče.

sve ostalo mi je neprirodno

----------


## litala

sto se onda uopce druzis samnom? ja muza si u nominativu zazivam  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

pa ne družim se.
vidiš da sam te zbog toga na drugi kraj svijeta poslala.
da ne slušam kako ga grdno zoveš.

----------


## Trina

> . Meni je Andrej prelijepo, ali mm ni cut...


Moj sin je Andrej. I jedini je u našem mjestu od djece s tim imenom (kao i sva druga djeca osim najstarijeg ali to su me kopirale druge mame :Smile: ). I ako ime ima ikakve veze s karakterom, ja bi sve dječake tako nazvala jer mi je dijete, što je je, pregenijalno :Smile:

----------


## andiko

> Moj sin je Andrej. I jedini je u našem mjestu od djece s tim imenom (kao i sva druga djeca osim najstarijeg ali to su me kopirale druge mame). I ako ime ima ikakve veze s karakterom, ja bi sve dječake tako nazvala jer mi je dijete, što je je, pregenijalno


Vjerujem ti da je divan...i ja sam bila zaljubljena u jednog divnog kad sam bila klinka.... ali niš od toga...mm je baš odrješit. Njemu se sviđa Bartol... Ne znam...ja se nekako ne mogu poistovjetit.. :Smile:

----------


## Rivendell

> meni je jako važno da se ime može sklanjati po padežima
> 
> ne mogu zamisliti da dijete dozivam u nominativu, tako da bih nekoga tko se zove Mark, vjerojatno zvala - Marče.
> kao što Patrika zovem - Patriče.
> 
> sve ostalo mi je neprirodno


E to me jako nervira kod mog sinčića. Kako je tata iz DBK, zove se Maro i super ide uz prezime, a sklanja se isto kao i sva druga muška imena koja završavaju na O kao npr Marko. Normalno je reći idem kod Marka, isto tako idem kod Mara, a ovdje svi govore kod Mare, što se zapravo odnosi na ženski rod. 
Moji svi tako govore, već mi dosadilo ponavljati MARO je isto kao i MARKO samo bez K  :Grin: 

Mali će poluditi od ispravljanja kad počne socijalizacija...

----------


## Vanchriban

Mi smo se sinoć napokon dogovorili da nam stiže Mikula  :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

> tako da bih nekoga tko se zove Mark, vjerojatno zvala - Marče.
> kao što Patrika zovem - Patriče.
> 
> sve ostalo mi je neprirodno


Ovo Marče se šališ ili ozbiljno?

Rivendell, ako Maro dođe u Zagorje i Međimurje, tamo će reći "kod Marija"  :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

Pitanje u vezi imena Noah: Kako ga deklinirate? Npr. h se ne izgovara, pa bi bilo "kod Noe", ali onda mi to opet ne paše kad je napisano.

Pitam jer sam negdje na forumu (ovom ili nekom drugom) vidjela da piše "s Noahom"

----------


## Darkica

N Noah
G Noaha
D Noahu
A Noaha
V Noaše (iako neki rabe nominativni oblik Noah...ali budući da vokativ postoji, nominativ nije točan)
L Noahu
I Noahom

Izgovorno bi, dakako, bilo drugačije budući da se u slulaju imena Noah, /h/ ne izgovara.

----------


## Milina

Meni su lijepa imena Goran, Jerko, Lorenzo, Diego, Elder, Eugen....

----------


## apricot

> Ovo Marče se šališ ili ozbiljno?


najozbiljnije

----------


## M@rtin@

> Pitanje u vezi imena Noah: Kako ga deklinirate? Npr. h se ne izgovara, pa bi bilo "kod Noe", ali onda mi to opet ne paše kad je napisano.
> 
> Pitam jer sam negdje na forumu (ovom ili nekom drugom) vidjela da piše "s Noahom"


Ja imam Noaha...svejedno ti je kak pišeš. Mogla sam napisati i ja imam Nou. Pravilno je i jedno i drugo. 
Barem mi je tako rekla jedna profesorica hrvatskog.
Isto kao i npr. s imenom Mia...idem k Mii je pravilno kao i idem k Miji.

----------


## Rivendell

Pa ni u engleskom se ne čita H u Noah, što se u hrvatskom čita???

----------


## Rivendell

> Rivendell, ako Maro dođe u Zagorje i Međimurje, tamo će reći "kod Marija"


Od kud kod Marija od Maro  :Confused:

----------


## sss

> Od kud kod Marija od Maro


 :Smile:  Da... imam ja rodbinu u Međimurju i znam da oni to stvarno tako kažu:
- Renato: kod Renatija
- Stanko: kod Stankija
- Miljenko: kod Miljenkija
- Bruno: kod Brunija
- Maro: kod Marija

----------


## bijelko

lijepo naša hrvatska jezika  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Ja imam Noaha...svejedno ti je kak pišeš. Mogla sam napisati i ja imam Nou. Pravilno je i jedno i drugo.


Ovo me zbunjuje jer sigurno uvijek kažeš "imam Nou", ali ako napišeš "Noaha" onda će onaj koji čita tako i pročitati, a to nije uobičajeno u govoru jer se h ne izgovara  :Confused:

----------


## Sirius Black

sss, no dobro ne baš Miljenkija  :Smile:  Zato ja nikad ne bih djetetu dala ime npr. Vito ili Lovro jer mi je "nema Vite/Lovre" neprirodno izgovoriti a Vitija/Lovrija glupo zvuči jer znam da je nepravilno

----------


## pujica

> Ovo me zbunjuje jer sigurno uvijek kažeš "imam Nou", ali ako napišeš "Noaha" onda će onaj koji čita tako i pročitati, a to nije uobičajeno u govoru jer se h ne izgovara


Ako vec nije kroatizirana verzija Noa nego originalna hebrejska Noah, onda se h treba izgovarati prema originalu

----------


## M@rtin@

Moj je baš NOAH i H ne izgovaramo bez obzira kaj pišemo. Ali isto tako ne gledam to ime kao hebrejsko već strano (američko npr.) 

Sirius, nisam baš razmišljala kak si sugovornik pročita kad vidi kod Noaha ali s obzirom da svi znaju da je on Noa(h) onda mi je i svejedno kak napišem.

----------


## ivanazg76

Definitivno najljepše ime, subjektivan odabir, Dominik za dečka i Donata za curicu  :Very Happy:  , malo patim na D ...

----------


## pujica

> Moj je baš NOAH i H ne izgovaramo bez obzira kaj pišemo. Ali isto tako ne gledam to ime kao hebrejsko već strano (američko npr.)


ime nije ni englesko ni americko nego hebrejsko (zidovsko), a bas zbog te "globalizacije" dosli smo do toga da je sad kod hrvata popularno kao zensko ime. Meni je to osobno glupo, ja vjerujem u onu "nomen est omen" i kod izbora imena jako mi je vazno njegovo znacenje i etimologija

----------


## Sirius Black

> ime nije ni englesko ni americko nego hebrejsko (zidovsko), a bas zbog te "globalizacije" dosli smo do toga da je sad kod hrvata popularno kao zensko ime. Meni je to osobno glupo, ja vjerujem u onu "nomen est omen" i kod izbora imena jako mi je vazno njegovo znacenje i etimologija


Slažem se s tobom, nek se nitko ne uvrijedi ali i meni je bezveze kad je Noa žensko. To mi dođe ko da je dečko Eva. Stoljećima je to isključivo muško ime u svim jezicima, i sad odjednom u Hrvatskoj je i žensko.

----------


## M@rtin@

jel da ti još jednom ponovim da ga ne gledam kao hebrejsko ime već amerikanizirano pa ga zato i izgovaram bez H. Nemreš ti meni nametat mišljenje kak bi ga ja trebala zvati...

----------


## apricot

Martina, pa nitko ti ne nameće; žena je rekla onako kako jest.
Možeš ti njega zvati i američkim i brazilskim, ali Barica je zagorsko ime, pa da joj sto slova "ho" dodaš na početku, u sredini ili na kraju.
Tako je i Noah hebrejsko, kako god ga ti diživljavala.

----------


## nevenera

od svih imena, mm se sad kad znamo spol - dečko, odlučio za damjan.

----------


## ana.m

*Apri*, kak bi ja onda Janka trebala zvati? Jankče??  :Laughing:

----------


## Bodulica

Sad ste me stvarno zbunili tim sklanjanjem imena po padežima.

Kako bi onda dozivali jednog Luku nego u nominativu :Confused:  

A ovo-"idem kod Lovre" mi sasvim prirodno zvuči zvao se on Lovre kao kod nas u Dalmaciji ili Lovro u unutrašnjosti.

Nego, sad me stvarno zanima kako imena aprine djece  zvuče u vokativu, jer ovo Marče mi je stvarno neuobičajeno :Grin: . Ništa osobno, samo mi je interesantno kako svako podneblje ima neka svoja pravila.

----------


## Sirius Black

Valjda Orko i Zrine...Ali ja ne koristim vokativ, zapravo mi književni hrvatski i nije materinji jezik (misli službeno je, ali mi ga je neprirodno govoriti)

----------


## apricot

pa kako bi zvala sina?
sin?
sine, valjda!
isto tako i Zrine.

neka imena se ne sklanjaju u vokativu, jer zvuče nakaradno.
i tako i kaže pravopis.
nije Orko, nego ipak Orka.
ali - Majo, Anice...

taj nesretni Mark...
kako ga zvati?
Ma - ark?

nije mi prirodni da na kraju bude suglasnik.

ana.m... ako stvarno misliš da bi se Janko sklanjao tako kako si napisala, onda pojma nemaš  :Razz: 
i nemoj djeci nikada pomagati oko zadaća.

----------


## ana.m

*Apri* bubnula sam nisam ni pokušala, zato tebe pitam vidim da ti to dobro ide  :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

> neka imena se ne sklanjaju u vokativu, jer zvuče nakaradno.
> i tako i kaže pravopis.
> nije Orko, nego ipak Orka.
> ali - Majo, Anice...


Ja uopće ne kužim zašto bi Orko bilo više nakaradno od Majo. Ili npr. od bako ili majko

----------


## ani4

Moj Mark je Mark kako god da ga zovem i uopce nemamo problema oko toga kako bi ga zvali ili lomljenja jezika. Cak je ovo prvi puta da sam uopce i pomislila na to.
Netko je spomenuo Andrej... Svida mi se! Budem vidjela sta ce mm reci...

----------


## Trina

> Moj Mark je Mark kako god da ga zovem i uopce nemamo problema oko toga kako bi ga zvali ili lomljenja jezika. Cak je ovo prvi puta da sam uopce i pomislila na to.
> Netko je spomenuo Andrej... Svida mi se! Budem vidjela sta ce mm reci...


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## laura29

> *Apri*, kak bi ja onda Janka trebala zvati? Jankče??


Janko. Ime mu ne završava na suglasnik (nije Jank).
Apri je u pravu, neka imena u V imaju isti oblik kao u N, a neka nemaju. Kad smo već kod sklonidbe imena Aprine djece, V im glasi: Zrine i Orka.

----------


## apricot

pih
ko da ja to nisam znala?!
reci im, reci im!

(Sirius Black, oprosti što nisam komentirala onu usporedbu sa majkom i bakom... ja ti to ne znam stručno objasniti. kod mene jezik doista dolazi iz želuca, iz osjećaja... nemam pojma odakle... ali znam da jako rijetko griješim. :skromna :Smile:

----------


## laura29

> Ja uopće ne kužim zašto bi Orko bilo više nakaradno od Majo. Ili npr. od bako ili majko


Baka i majka su opće imenice e-vrste i one u V moraju imati nastavak -o (bako, majko; kao i ženo, susjedo...).

Kod vlastitih imena ima izuzetaka (tomu je pridonijela i "modernizacija" vremena). Sve češće u vokativu zadržavaju nominativni oblik.

Što se tiče Maje i Orke, razlikuju se u naglasku, stoga im je i V drugačiji. Maja ima dugouzlazni naglasak na prvom slogu i takva ženska imena u pravilu u V imaju nastavak -o (Lada - Lado, Goga - Gogo, Jela - Jelo).

Orka pak ima dugosilazni naglasak na prvom slogu i takva ženska imena imaju V jednak N (Alka - Alka, Blanka - Blanka).

----------


## iva1602

mi imamo Filipa a sad stiže Luka...

----------


## bobač

evo da se i ja uključin,naš dečkić će biti Mihael iako znam da će to preimenovati u miha al nema veze meni i mm se sviđa to ime a ako slučajno umjesto dečka bude cura bit će Zara! :Klap:

----------


## M@rtin@

> evo da se i ja uključin,naš dečkić će biti Mihael iako znam da će to preimenovati u miha al nema veze meni i mm se sviđa to ime a ako slučajno umjesto dečka bude cura bit će Zara!


Da smo imali curicu bila bi Zara, al je dečko pa je Miha!

----------


## manal

Ah, kako li sam samo znala da se ni ne pokušavam na temi "imena za curice", jučer se potvrdila sumnja da je dečko. I sad imamo problem - s imenom. Dobro, ima još vremena, ali uh... znate ono kad vam nekako mora sjesti ime, da se baš vaše dijete tako i zove? npr. Filip mi je bez daljnjeg lijepo ime, ali jednostavno nekako nije za "mog" sina.

----------


## Peterlin

Jakov

----------


## sss

Mi smo već ispucali tri imena za dečke (u stvari svaki ima dva, tako da je to ukupno šest  :Smile: ), ali... ja nekako imam manjka djece, a viška imena. Rado bi još jednog nazvala Manuel (ili Emanuel) ili Julian npr. Trećeg sina smo skoro nazvali Julian, ali smo odlučili ''sačuvati'' to ime ako nam se desi curica, jer nam je i Julia jako lijepo.

----------


## Sumskovoce

manal kuzim te skroz. Damian i Sven su imena dobili 2 dana prije poroda i nisam znala tko je tko sve dok ih nisam dobro pogledala. Sad mi se cini nemoguce da se ikako drugacije zovu

----------


## manal

> manal kuzim te skroz. Damian i Sven su imena dobili 2 dana prije poroda i nisam znala tko je tko sve dok ih nisam dobro pogledala. Sad mi se cini nemoguce da se ikako drugacije zovu


pa da! i vidiš, Damian je lijepo ime! Za Romana sam do kraja vagala Roman ili Damjan. I bilo mi čudno kad se rodio onakav narančaste kosice, a ja mislila moj Roman će biti crn! Ali pristaje mu ime, baš fino.
Sad je meni je opcija Demian, ali mislim da se mm ne slaže.

----------


## katarinam

a naš će biti Luka,  a nismo ni previše mozgali oko imena jednostavno nam se dopalo i tako se odma odlučili a ni ne razmišljamo baš o nekoj drugoj opciji

----------


## gellert4

> manal kuzim te skroz. Damian i Sven su imena dobili 2 dana prije poroda i nisam znala tko je tko sve dok ih nisam dobro pogledala. Sad mi se cini nemoguce da se ikako drugacije zovu


Draga Sumskovoce, prije svega, moje cestitke i najljepse zelje!  :Smile: 

Htjela sam te zamoliti kontakt dr. Krajcara koji si spomenula u jednom od prijasnjih postova... Bila bih ti vrlo zahvalna... Davno sam odlazila kod njega na konzultacije, ali cini se da bro koji imam nije vise aktualan. (ne uspjevam poslati rivatnu poruku  :Sad: )

----------


## Milina

Ovih dana su mi pala na pamet još 2 lijepa imena Domicijan i Demetrije

----------


## V&NMama

Naš će se dečkić vjerojatno zvati Rafael. Imamo Gabriela, pa nam je zgodno da drugi bude Rafael, kao dva anđela. Samo da još i budu dobri poput anđela  :Wink: .

----------


## flopica

meni se niti jedno ime ne sviđa dovoljno da bih ga mogla zamisliti dati svom djetetu
iako ne znam ni spol još, nekako često razmišljam o muškim imenima
jedno mi se zapravo izdvaja mrvu više, a to je marcel

----------


## XENA

Fran, Alex, Daniel- mislim da će mi se tako zvati sin ako ga ikad budem imala. Bez obzira na ova nova uzbudljiva imena sa svih krajeva svijeta Daniel mi je nekako sjelo ,ne znam zašto

----------


## ani4

Mi i dalje nemamo ime...  :Sad: 
Jednostavno mi se ni jedno dovoljno ne svida, tj. ova dva-tri koja bi cak i mogla razmatrati mm je kategoricki odbio. A njegovi prijedlozi... bolje da ih i ne spominjem. A jos i klinci imaju neke svoje fiks ideje.

----------


## Shania

> Jakov


Jakov je bio jedan  izbor, i još uvijek je na razmišljanju...iako sam "malo trudna" često razmišljam o imenima jer mu već sada u trbuhu  tepam  :Smile:  

Nemam nijedno ima koje mi se svidja, da oprostite sva ova nova imena mi tako idu na živce, čini mi se puno isfuravanja tko bi dao orginalnije. Kaže moja mama koja radi u jednom dućanu kad dodju bake s unucima ni one ne znaju kako bi dozivale svoju djecu, baš to što ste pisale ..
Moj MM želi da sin bude Tomas...na kraju smo našli zlatnu sredinu , jednostavno i skromno, starinski, ako bude dečec vjerojatno će se zvati   *Tomislav*

----------


## manal

> Mi i dalje nemamo ime... 
> Jednostavno mi se ni jedno dovoljno ne svida


I hear ya sister!  :Wink:  Ni ja ne znam... mislim imam još vremena, ali muška imena su mi tako teška... ima tu dobrih, ali mi ništa ne sjeda za moje dijete. nekako... a ipak bi da bude neko neobično, ne sad izmišljeno, ali rijetko. da ga nema još jednom u vrtićkoj grupi, barem.  :Wink:

----------


## sss

> Naš će se dečkić vjerojatno zvati Rafael. Imamo Gabriela, pa nam je zgodno da drugi bude Rafael, kao dva anđela. Samo da još i budu dobri poput anđela .


Mi imamo ovu dvojicu  :Smile:  (blizanci), a kasnije sam shvatila da ih imaju i Bobani.

----------


## genius

Franko,Lovro,Max,Julijan /Julijana, Ivor....

----------


## manal

> Ivor....


 :Heart:  Ivor mi je lijepo, ali mi se tako zove brat, pa...

----------


## neve86

Mi smo išli na najjednostavniju varijantu, a to bi bio Ivan... uz to ime meni se sviđa Bartul i Lovre...sad, ako malo "uprem" možda izmuzem Lovru, al za Bartula nemam šanse  :Smile:  Zapea dragi za Ivana i gotovo...a ako je curica onda je po mome  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

_Prenosim s teme Imena za curice:_




> ajd kad ti drugi put bude dosadno, daj jedan takav popis na muška imena


Dakle.... muska imena s 4 slova:
Kain, Abel, Adam, Adan, Alan, Alen, Emil, Amir, Andy, Aron (ja bih pisala obvezno Aaron), Axel, Bart, Brad ( :Laughing: ), Dane, Dean, Dino, Rino, Nino, Evan, Fred, Izak (Isaac), Ivan, Ivor, Ivar, Lino, Lari, Leon, Liam, Luka, Luis, Mark, Niko, Noah, Noel, Otto, Raul, Roby, Ralf, Rolf, Ross, Rudy, Ryan, Mate, Tino, Tomo, Toma, Toni, Vito, Will, Joel... Aldo, Ezio, Igor, Milo, 

Moja E. bi tu obvezno dodala i Harry (po uzoru na Pottera, naravno).  :Grin: 

Nekako su mi zenska imena s 4 slova ljepsa.... 
Ali na listi su mi bili Aaron, Liam i Evan.... 
Sad bih mozda izabrala ime Adam.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Relja

----------


## manal

Pa hvala ti najljepša!  :Klap: 

Ovo se i meni mota po glavi:




> Adam, Adan, Alan, Alen, Liam


 Adan mi je otkriće! Da živim vani negdje, bio bi Aidan.  :Yes:  Ili Robin. Mislim da Robin lijepo funkcionira i kod nas, ali mm kategorički odbija. 

Dejan je mm, Ivor moj brat. 

Jeste li čuli za Arlen?! Zanimljivo, bar meni. Našla sam to ime na TORCH nalazu  :Laughing:  (mislim voditelj laba se tak zove)

----------


## manal

> Relja


Mislim da mi se tak zvao trener karatea  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> Pa hvala ti najljepša! 
> 
> Ovo se i meni mota po glavi:
> 
>  Adan mi je otkriće! Da živim vani negdje, bio bi Aidan.  Ili Robin. Mislim da Robin lijepo funkcionira i kod nas, ali mm kategorički odbija. 
> 
> Dejan je mm, Ivor moj brat. 
> 
> Jeste li čuli za Arlen?! Zanimljivo, bar meni. Našla sam to ime na TORCH nalazu  (mislim voditelj laba se tak zove)


Arlen je žensko ime. Bar ja znam jednu tetu s tim imenom

----------


## genius

da i meni je Arlen žensko ime..

----------


## apricot

> Mislim da mi se tak zvao trener karatea


pa šta se buniš, sigurno je bio zgodan!

----------


## manal

> pa šta se buniš, sigurno je bio zgodan!


ček da se sjetim... ne, taj mi je bio prestar, mislim da je nosio "fudbalerku". bio je i neki mlađi, zgodni, zvali smo ga... Dudo ili tak nekako... 
al ja sam bila mala, ak su imali 30 godina, mora da su mi bili stari  :Laughing: 

ne, originalno je Relja, rijetko.
Zvučna su imena s tim našim lj i nj. Sviđa mi se Vanja za dečka.

----------


## manal

> Arlen je žensko ime. Bar ja znam jednu tetu s tim imenom


Oops!  :Embarassed:  Dobro da ste mi rekli. Meni baš super muško ime!  :Grin: 
A lijepo je i kao žensko, u stvari još ljepše... hm...

----------


## babyboys

i meni se sviđaju ta univerzalna imena - vanja, saša, borna, luka, matija... mm je to u startu prekrižio.

----------


## manal

jučer, ne da mi vrag mira gledam na imehrvatsko.com to Arlen, pa je čak kao primjer ta doktorica iz osijeka koja je na mom nalazu!  :Laughing: 
kaže da je nešto ćešće u blizini Italije. i može biti i muško, ali je češće žensko.

----------


## irena02

Filip  :Smile:

----------


## andiko

> i meni se sviđaju ta univerzalna imena - vanja, saša, borna, luka, matija... mm je to u startu prekrižio.


kaj postoje cure Luka i Borna? zbunj

----------


## jelena.O

ja znam jednu žensku Matiju

----------


## Trina

Kod nas su sve Matije ženske, tek zadnjih godina to ime počelo se davati i dečkima. A Luka i Borna su i ženska i muška, mada ja ne poznajem nijednu curu s tim imenima. Saša je bio moj favorit za kćer ali nije prošlo

----------


## babyboys

mogu biti i muška i ženska, makar su ženska jako rijetko. ali ja volim biti mimo svijeta, kad mogu. u ovom slučaju ne mogu jer mm neće niti čuti.

imam novi uvjet. ne smije biti deklinacija po iznimkama.

----------


## Majuška

uu, Relja je skroz najs

----------


## Sezen

naš prvi sin se zove Lovre,u dogovoru sa mm...

sada sam popustila dragom koji želi da se naš drugi sin zove Ivan,a meni se sviđa ime Bruno.
da je cura već je bilo dogovoreno da je  izbor imena moj,bila bi Marija.

----------


## Trina

Lovre mi je super. Ivan malo manje super :Smile:  a Bruno baš lijepo, muževno ime.

----------


## manal

ja znam nekoliko curica Borna. Ne sad hrpu, ali dvije, tri. Luka baš nikad čula. Ali sam znala jednu žensku Đuku  :Laughing:  (s dugim u, možda je žena bila Đurđica...).

Moja prijateljica ima sina Brunu. Meni je isto u međuvremenu najs.

----------


## Anemona

manal, u Zagorju je Đuka vrlo često žensko ime. Ustvari je to Đurđa ili Đurđica, ali redovno se zovu Đuka.

----------


## andiko

nas sin ce bit Mislav. odustali smo od Luke, jer ih je fakat previše...

----------


## Smajlich

Ja poznajem više cura s imenom Borna, ali i Matija, kod nas su to više ženska nego muška imena, dok sam za jednu jedinu žensku Luku čula iz novina tj. kći Vlade Šole se tako zove. Bruno je prekrasno ime,,,tako bi se sigurno zvao moj sin, da se u neretvanskom kraju to ne izgovara kako se izgovara: Bruuuno !

----------


## genius

kod je dosta često da curice imaju ime Matija, Borna . samnom na porodu (rađala je nakon mene 20 min) ženska koja je rodila curicu i rekla da će se zvati Borna, a sestra joj kaže pa nije dečko ,curica je..... ja osobno nevolim takva univerzalna imena

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Što kažete na ime Adam?

----------


## Elly

> Dakle.... muska imena s 4 slova:
> Kain, Abel, Adam, Adan, Alan, Alen, Emil, Amir, Andy, Aron (ja bih pisala obvezno Aaron), Axel, Bart, Brad (), Dane, Dean, Dino, Rino, Nino, Evan, Fred, Izak (Isaac), Ivan, Ivor, Ivar, Lino, Lari, Leon, Liam, Luka, Luis, Mark, Niko, Noah, Noel, Otto, Raul, Roby, Ralf, Rolf, Ross, Rudy, Ryan, Mate, Tino, Tomo, Toma, Toni, Vito, Will, Joel... Aldo, Ezio, Igor, Milo, 
> 
> Moja E. bi tu obvezno dodala i Harry (po uzoru na Pottera, naravno).


Dodajem i imena Jona(h), Lenny, Roni (ili sa ipsilonom), Vanja, Sasa, Alex, Maro, Miho, Vlad (kao Vlad Tepes, grof Dracula  :Grin: ), i Relju (koji mi nikad ne bi pao napamet da ga vi niste spomenule...)

----------


## manal

> Što kažete na ime Adam?


Meni se baš sviđa, i meni je osobno bila opcija, ali mm ni da čuje.

----------


## manal

Joj, neki dan mm kod svojih, ulazi njegov tata, a mama kaže "Zvat će se Aleksandar!" Na to on: "Jao, pa baš lijepo, kako ste se na to odlučili?" Ali ono... nismo.  :Rolling Eyes:  Mama je govorila o Severininom djetetu  :Laughing:

----------


## miniminia

Matija je u Dalmaciji žensko ime, na sjeveru je to muško...
Borna je iskonski muško ime, iako i ja znam jednu Bornu...
Isto kao što je Andrea nama žensko , taljancima muško...
i tak...

 volim ta muška teža,čvršća imena, Adam  mi spada u takva..

----------


## apricot

svi Adami koje znam su totalno egzotično zgodni

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Izak? Čini mi se da još nitko nije spomenuo...

Meni se isto sviđa Relja. Jedan od favorita mi je i Max.

----------


## Elly

> Isto kao što je Andrea nama žensko , taljancima muško...


Da, ovdje se cak jedna obitelj spori sa drzavom oko toga sto im je dosla presuda da moraju malu Andreu preimenovati u zensku varijantu imena (bilo im je predlozeno ime Andreina). Bilo je nekoliko emisija na tu temu, djevojcice-strankinje koje su se tu doselile a tako se zovu - njih naravno ne mogu prisiliti da promijene ime u 'talijansku zensku varijantu', ali imaju poprilicinih problema s dokumentima, u skoli i tako.... 
http://www.repubblica.it/2008/06/sez...no-andrea.html

----------


## astral

nino :Heart:

----------


## neve86

> naš prvi sin se zove Lovre,u dogovoru sa mm...
> 
> sada sam popustila dragom koji želi da se naš drugi sin zove Ivan,a meni se sviđa ime Bruno.
> da je cura već je bilo dogovoreno da je  izbor imena moj,bila bi Marija.


a mi smo u sličnoj situaciji, samo sam ja popustila da prvo bude Ivan, ako će drugo bit Lovre....Lovre je prelipo muško ime

----------


## miniminia

ja bih da sad rađam dala sve ruska imena i curicama i muškima 
VAnja, Sergej, Aleksej... iako znam da mi ne bi prošlo,a i ne bi uopće pasalo, ali zamišljam  mali mirisni pokakani smotuljak kojem tepam VAnjuška moj

----------


## bfamily

> Relja


Ovo ime u Zd nebi prošlo  :No-no:   (barem po meni)
Tako se zove dio grada, to je isto kao da nazoveš dijete poluotok ili borik  :Undecided:

----------


## Smajlich

> Ovo ime u Zd nebi prošlo   (barem po meni)
> Tako se zove dio grada, to je isto kao da nazoveš dijete poluotok ili borik


Ili Jazine, haha  :Laughing:

----------


## manal

> ja bih da sad rađam dala sve ruska imena i curicama i muškima 
> VAnja, Sergej, Aleksej... iako znam da mi ne bi prošlo,a i ne bi uopće pasalo, ali zamišljam  mali mirisni pokakani smotuljak kojem tepam VAnjuška moj


I meni su lijepa sva što si navela. Bratić će imati Alekseja uskoro. Vanja mi je jako lijepo za dečka. 
A Boris?  :Smile:  Jel bi to bilo rusko ili onako neutralno?

----------


## sss

Kad se spominju ruska: Mitja (upoznala sam jednog u Slo)

----------


## manal

jeste primjetile da za cure ima više imena, kao što ima veći izbor odjeće u trgovini? sort of... eno na ženskim imenima već 28. stranica, a mi tu mic po mic...

inače, jesam li rekla da Roman predlaže za brata ime - Simba?  :Laughing:

----------


## babyboys

manal, :rolf:

meni Joško inzistira na Sven Noa - to su mu najbolji prijatelji i neće čut za drugo.
Tin bi David.

mm je sinoć definitivno prekrižio Bornu :šmrc:, ali ideje naravno nema.
a ja sam se bliže tome da ću se okanit imena dok ne rodim.

----------


## mfo

Relja mi je super
I Grga i Mak

----------


## miniminia

Simba  :Smile: 

Radovan mi je super ime

----------


## santana

Viktor ili Juraj

----------


## antonyxsa

meni su se svidala imena Antonio i Lukas ali kad sam shvatila da bi se trebao roditi oko svetog Mateja to mi se ime zapravo jako svidjelo... sto mislite jeli malo zastarjelo?

----------


## manal

*babyboys*, Sven Noa je baš zanimljiva kombinacija. Ima ti dijete ukusa  :Wink: 

*santana*, ako mene pitaš, Viktor

*antonyxsa*, Matej da je zastarjelo? Pa nije, zašto? Od tvojih prijedloga meni je najljepše Lukas.

----------


## MoMo

> I meni su lijepa sva što si navela. Bratić će imati Alekseja uskoro. Vanja mi je jako lijepo za dečka. 
> A Boris?  Jel bi to bilo rusko ili onako neutralno?


meni bi bilo neutralno ...i jako mi je lijepo ime, rekla bih zanemareno u posljednje vrijeme i ja sam bila tako sretna kad smo nedavno u obitelji dobili jednog Borisa  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

> meni su se svidala imena Antonio i Lukas ali kad sam shvatila da bi se trebao roditi oko svetog Mateja to mi se ime zapravo jako svidjelo... sto mislite jeli malo zastarjelo?


Ne bih rekla da je zastarjelo, naprotiv, da je prilično omiljeno i danas

----------


## Lucas

> ..tako da smo se za sada, mjesec dana do poroda, uspjeli dogovoriti oko dva imena: Leon iili Tom.....



i sad mi je drago da mu nismo dali ime Leon.... puno rodilište Leona.... iako mi je i dalje jako lijepo,al neka meni mog Toma....

----------


## andiko

meni Matej i Jakov precrkveno zvuče  :Grin:

----------


## manal

> meni bi bilo neutralno ...i jako mi je lijepo ime, rekla bih zanemareno u posljednje vrijeme i ja sam bila tako sretna kad smo nedavno u obitelji dobili jednog Borisa


Jelda je lijepo? Poznajem dva cool Borisa, pa mi je time još i bolje.
Ali izgovoreno na engleskom... uh. Sjetim se filmova sa Švarcikom gdje glumi Rusa.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MoMo

> Jelda je lijepo? Poznajem dva cool Borisa, pa mi je time još i bolje.
> Ali izgovoreno na engleskom... uh. Sjetim se filmova sa Švarcikom gdje glumi Rusa.


meni jako lijepo  :Smile:  i meni pase uz Roman  :Wink:  ali to sam ja 

juce sam nest6o razmisljala i u posljednje vrijeme ne primjecujem da se deckima daje ime Oliver i to mi je lijepo ime

----------


## babyboys

i meni se boris sviđa... zanemari švarciku, on ionako jedva govori, na kojem god jeziku.

moje dijete s puno ukusa, od kad smo im jasno dali do znanja da dolazi još jedna beba, prvo neće ni čut za sestru, a brat će biti - Francek. i ne odustaje ni milimetra. 
mi se svi iz toga sprdamo i bebu od milja zovemo francek, ali nema ni teoretske šanse da tako dijete nazovem.

MM i stariji su oba napala na Davida. lijepo mi je ime, ali puno ih je u zadnje vrijeme. osim toga, u familiji su već dva davida istog prezimena i to mi je skroz bezveze.

i opet sam bez ideje. osim ako popustim.

----------


## manal

babyboys, ti ne znaš što će biti? je li prerano ili ni ne želiš znati? 

David je u zadnje dvije godine najčešće muško ime novorođenih dječaka u Vukovaru. A žensko Lana.  :Sad:  I meni je to onda razlog za odustati od imena. 
Ali Francek  :Laughing: kako li se sjetio?

----------


## babyboys

ne znam. ni ne želim jer mi to ništa ne predstavlja. mislim, kad se rodi, znat ću.

ali J kategorički odbija svaku pomisao na sestru. i nemam pojma gdje je iskopao ovo ime.

----------


## Peterlin

> Simba


Pa što je tu čudno? Moj stariji i pola klinaca iz njegove generacije se tako zove, samo u prijevodu, he he he... Simba je lav, na svahiliju.

----------


## Peterlin

> ne znam. ni ne želim jer mi to ništa ne predstavlja. mislim, kad se rodi, znat ću.
> 
> ali J kategorički odbija svaku pomisao na sestru. i nemam pojma gdje je iskopao ovo ime.


Svaka ti čast na stavu, sviđa mi se...

Ont. ime će se naći kad bude trebalo. Ja sam mogla biti Igor ili Boris da sam bila dečko, to su bila imena moje generacije prije pola stoljeća i drago mi je da se ponovno vraćaju.

----------


## babyboys

hvala  :Smile: 

da sam muško, ja bi bila Matko ili Andro. želje moje mame. a od toga mi se sviđa Matko

----------


## manal

> Pa što je tu čudno? Moj stariji i pola klinaca iz njegove generacije se tako zove, samo u prijevodu, he he he... Simba je lav, na svahiliju.


Ma da?! Nisam pojma imala! Pa baš fora. Roman je znači zapeo za lavove kako god da okreneš. Prvi je prijedlog bio Leon (po najboljem prijatelju), a sad Simba. 

Kako bismo djetetu izašli ususret  :Wink:  odlučili smo se za nešto slično: Simon. 
Vrlo je vjerojatno da će na tome ostati. Jednoj baki i dedi se sviđa, drugi su zgroženi.  :Rolling Eyes:  Svojevremeno su sve reakcije na Roman bile loše, ali me to ne tangira, nama se sviđaju imena i amen. 

*Babyboys*, uh, kako napeto!!! Ja sam preznatiželjna da bi izdržala. Nadam se da ti se neće dr izlajati (kao jednoj poznanici).

----------


## babyboys

manal, simon je baš dobro, i baš paše uz Roman, meni čak i najbolje od svih tvojih prijedloga.
a što se izlajavanja tiče, na idućem pregledu s vrata vičem da me ne zanima.
kad te nešto toliko ne tangira, nije teško izdržati.

----------


## MoMo

> i meni se boris sviđa... zanemari švarciku, on ionako jedva govori, na kojem god jeziku.
> 
> moje dijete s puno ukusa, od kad smo im jasno dali do znanja da dolazi još jedna beba, prvo neće ni čut za sestru, a brat će biti - Francek. i ne odustaje ni milimetra. 
> .


sukladno njegovm prijedlogu sto kazes na Fran?

----------


## babyboys

predložila. oni prekrižili.
muško ime nam ovaj put nikako ne ide.

----------


## MoMo

ma sve ce doci na svoje mjesto kad vidite bebu  :Smile:  tako smo i mi za L birali ime - igre bez granica  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> ma sve ce doci na svoje mjesto kad vidite bebu  tako smo i mi za L birali ime - igre bez granica


X

Mi na poslu uživamo kolegama predlagati imena za djecu (to je slično kao i ovdje, nemaš nikakvih inhibicija) pa izvlačiš kojekakva neobična imena i to je svima dobra zabava. 

Ali najčešće ime ispadne u skladu s klincem i tak je najbolje. Poslije čovjek ni ne pomisli da bi se dijete moglo zvati drugačije.

----------


## manal

> manal, simon je baš dobro, i baš paše uz Roman, meni čak i najbolje od svih tvojih prijedloga.
> a što se izlajavanja tiče, na idućem pregledu s vrata vičem da me ne zanima.


E, baš lijepo.  :Smile: 

Da, to je najsigurniji pristup, s vrata, inače tko zna!

----------


## vucica

Sviđaju mi se imena Jakov i Nikola.

----------


## palčica

Jakov mi je jako lijepo ime.

----------


## vucica

> Jakov mi je jako lijepo ime.


Muz i ja razmisljamo o tom imenu već dugo vremena..pa ako budemo imali sina jednog dana, vjerojatno ćemo mu dati to ime..osim ako mi se dotad ne svidi neko drugo. :Smile:

----------


## palčica

Tako se zove sinčić od naših dobrih prijatelja, a naš će mrvičak biti Mak. Paše uz prezime i odmah mi je sjelo.

----------


## n.grace

> Sviđaju mi se imena Jakov i Nikola.


I meni, a posebno Nikola. :Heart:

----------


## Boxica

Jakov mi je bio prvi sin...

ako bude slučajno još koji biti će Adam  :Zaljubljen: 
prije mi se sviđalo Bartol

----------


## Trina

> Muz i ja razmisljamo o tom imenu već dugo vremena..pa ako budemo imali sina jednog dana, vjerojatno ćemo mu dati to ime..osim ako mi se dotad ne svidi neko drugo.


E sad, jeli do larinog izbora ili nije ali odjednom je postalo ludilo s Jakovom i Larom a ja imam oboje. Baš mi je to bezveze. Mislim, to su dva savršena imena iovako ionako ali serija će me spizditi :Grin:

----------


## latika

iako još neznamo spol, sviđa nam se ime Karlo, znam da je često ali nema veze, u mom susjedstvu i u rodbini nema niti jedan Karlo...ima dosta lijepih muških imena ali za većinu njih nemogu zamisliti da tako zovem svoje dijete, dok mi za curice ima hrpa super imena!

----------


## thinkpink

> Jakov mi je bio prvi sin...
> 
> ako bude slučajno još koji biti će Adam 
> prije mi se sviđalo Bartol


ovo moram komentirati, ti kao da si žena moga muža  :Grin: 

njemu jedina dva imena lijepa na ovome svijetu su Jakov i Bartol...s tim da mu je Bartol favorit...a meni malo preteško. skoro bih pristala na Jakov, ali me strah da ne bude poplava Jakova, jer sam čula da je to ime nekog glavnog lika iz popularne serije. srećom moj dragi pojma nema o tome, pa je i dalje u igri Jakov, inače bi ostao samo Bartol  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Boxica

> ovo moram komentirati, ti kao da si žena moga muža 
> 
> njemu jedina dva imena lijepa na ovome svijetu su Jakov i Bartol...s tim da mu je Bartol favorit...a meni malo preteško. skoro bih pristala na Jakov, ali me strah da ne bude poplava Jakova, jer sam čula da je to ime nekog glavnog lika iz popularne serije. srećom moj dragi pojma nema o tome, pa je i dalje u igri Jakov, inače bi ostao samo Bartol



Jakovu je MM dao ime jer ja nisam bila sposobna...seka mu je bila Nika

a što se tiče Bartola, to mi je baš onako močno ime! ali MM se nije svidjelo pa smo tražili dalje...pa mu se nisu svidjela niti druga imena: Mislav, David, Luka (to si je čak dao dva dana za razmišljanje)
on je htio Petar Krešimir  :Rolling Eyes:  na što sam ja stavila veto!  :Grin: 
na kraju sam popiz****a i rekla Ivan pa je ispao Ivan Goran jer smo se upoznali u SKUD-u Ivan Goran Kovačić

btw, sva dječica su dobila imena nakon što sam rodila jer zbog mojih komplikacija u trudnoćama uopće se nismo htjeli veseliti kraju...sve smo rješavali mobitelom dok sam ja još bila u bolnici

----------


## vucica

Nikako nije do serije..o  imenu Jakov smo dosta ranije razmišljali. Čak ni ne gledam tu seriju i nemam pojma da se tako zove lik u seriji.  :Cool:

----------


## MoMo

meni je Bartol divno ime....moja cura je u trubhu dugooo bila Bartol, mm je mislio da je to moj hir ali ja sam stvarno ozbiljno zabrijala na to ime  :Wink:

----------


## babyboys

meni je Jakov jako lijepo ime, ali mm se ne sviđa.
Bartol mi se zvao mačak.
 mi smo za sad u uži izbor stavili David, Fran i Karlo

----------


## Trina

> meni je Jakov jako lijepo ime, ali mm se ne sviđa.
> Bartol mi se zvao mačak.
>  mi smo za sad u uži izbor stavili David, Fran i Karlo


David mi je super, Bartol isto, nevezano za mačka :Smile: , Karlo onako a Fran mi se ne sviđa. (Frane bi prošlo ali ovako, umanjeno za to jedno slovo, ne)

----------


## babyboys

ma i meni je Frane mrak ime, ali mm kaže da ne bi još jednog dalmatinca ,  :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

> ma i meni je Frane mrak ime, ali mm kaže da ne bi još jednog dalmatinca ,


Tu ti se ljudi ljeti onako, kako da kažem a da ne zvuči grozno, ajmoreći sprdaju s tim sjevernijim imenima tipa Fran, Jan (i slična kojima "fali" to zadnje slovo). Evo crvenim se dok pišem iako nebi trebala jer ja ne spadam u te ali čisto da znate, smatraju se nedovoljno muškima.

----------


## apricot

hahahaha
a meni baš to "e" na kraju, nekako ublažava ime

----------


## Trina

Ajme, lakše mi je kad vidim ovo "hahaha", mislila sam da ćete me izbaciti odavde :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ma daj
pa ima nas ovdje svakakvih i odsvakuda i normalno da za sobom nosimo ono sa čime smo rasli, kako smo odgojeni, u kakvoj okolini živomo ili radimo...

mene ovo tvoje gore ne bi povrijedilo ni da živim još 200 godina  :Heart:

----------


## babyboys

sjetila sam se da ima kod mame susjed malog Franu. mali ima skoro 4 godijne i nitko živ u zg osim njegove obitelji ga ne zove Frane, svi Fran.
a meni je dovoljno objašnjavat zašto je Joško Joško i da je stvarno tako a ne Josip ili neke druge sulude kombinacije.

----------


## flopica

meni je više "muško" Fran nego Frane , e baš daje mekoću
Joško mi je preslatko ime ali za Dalmaciju, i stoput ljepše od Josip
Vlaho mi je isto divno, ali ne paše uz moje podneblje nikako

----------


## vertex

> Tu ti se ljudi ljeti onako, kako da kažem a da ne zvuči grozno, ajmoreći sprdaju s tim sjevernijim imenima tipa Fran, Jan (i slična kojima "fali" to zadnje slovo). Evo crvenim se dok pišem iako nebi trebala jer ja ne spadam u te ali čisto da znate, smatraju se nedovoljno muškima.


Evo, za protutežu, ja ću ispričati kako mi je prijatelj iz Zagreba, kojeg znam sto godina, jednom počeo kako mu je kad cura govori dalmatinski onak... (tu je zastao i mislio se hoće li dalje ili ne, i u što li se to uvalio)...ružno, ne? Nije mu ženstveno, kaže. Prasac jedan.  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Stvar navike i ukusa.

----------


## ivana zg

Neki dan čula da se jedan dječak zove Jona...imao je još tri sestre s vrlo neobičnim imenima, neznam jesu li starohrvatska ili neka Biblijska nažalost nisam zapamtila (stali u Macoli a mam ih dozivala)

moja seka će uskoro roditi jednog Marina (dobit će ime po njoj i ako moja seka nije Dalmatinka i živi u ZG...razmišljala je i Frani (Frane) kaže da joj je Fran - neznam je li smijem to reć na forum da se neko ne bi uvrijedio ženskasto...meni su obe inačice imena predivne

----------


## ivana zg

inače meni su predivna David,Daniel,Noa, Fran .... a z cure me sad pere Judita (nemam pojma zašto)

----------


## manal

Hm! Jona je baš nekako cool!

----------


## Trina

I meni je Jona super. Mislim da sam pročitala da se tako zove jedan od sinova onog zgodnog plavog voditelja(valjda jedini plavušan koji meni dobro izgleda).

----------


## babyboys

je, onaj što vodi vijesti na rtl. djeca su mu Jona, Tin i ?

----------


## Trina

Možda Vid? I Vid mi je super

----------


## babyboys

je, vid. meni je fora, mm ni čut.

----------


## Peterlin

> je, vid. meni je fora, mm ni čut.


Vid kao Vid Balog.

Zvali bi ga Videk...

Meni je isto dobro, ali nije pasalo uz prezime.

----------


## manal

> valjda jedini plavušan koji meni dobro izgleda


 :Laughing: ne znam koji je, nego ni ja ne volim plave muške. ima ih lijepih, ali svejedno nekako... doduše moj sinek je plav i sladak, ali drugačije mi je kod plave muške djece.
Nego, ja tvrdim kako se sve sami dečki rađaju ove godine, a ova tema ne mrda, nego se za curice gomilaju prijedlozi.

----------


## karlita

evo moj izbor Bruno ,Mihael i Dorian :Very Happy: 
ako se opet ne predomislim

----------


## jelenkić

Mi smo odlučili da nam se drugi sin zove Janko i izazvali opće zgražanje svih osim mog tate. Al neka im, ostajemo kod Janka! Priviknut će se i ostali.

----------


## nevena

jelenkic, ja sam ti dosla samo cestitati na malom cudu prirode janku, pratila sam te na drugoj temi  :Smile: 

I meni je janko bas slatko ime, mislim da se tako zove sin od ane.m

----------


## Bebinja

janko-baš lijepo ime.

----------


## jelenkić

Hvala! Kad bi moje okruženje razmišljalo kako i vi, bilo bi super. I Ivano tako lijepo izgovara Janko, preslatko.

----------


## babyboys

jelenkić, i meni je janko super.
a zašto je toliko bitno što okruženje misli?  ti i tm se slažete, Ivanu se sviđa ime... ostali nek si rode dijete pa neka ga nazovu kako ih volja

----------


## andiko

meni je Janko lijepo i plemenito ime, jer me odmah vuče na Janka Draškovića...ali isto tako se ne mogu otet pomisli "idemo na janka" (kad hoćemo negdje na janjetinu) :Smile:  u istom loncu, a ljepše mi je Juraj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jelenkić

Naše sve to asocira na onu poznatu zagorsku: "Beži Jankec, beži Jankec, cug ti bu pobegel". Ma nije opće bitna okolina, mi smo se čvrsto odlučili za Janka. Svako ime moža nekoga na nešto asocirati, treba se jednostavno priviknuti.

----------


## latika

Janko mi je divno ime :Smile:

----------


## latika

lijepo mi je ime Rafael, samo sto bi ga kod nas svi zvali Rafo a mene bi to živciralo  :Smile:

----------


## manal

> lijepo mi je ime Rafael, samo sto bi ga kod nas svi zvali Rafo a mene bi to živciralo


Je, baš je lijepo Rafael! A imaš i pravo za nadimak... Zato sam se ja nećkala da Simon ne bude Simo, ali ipak ostajemo pri tome i nećemo dati da ga tko tako zove, od naših. Kasnije, kakav nadimak dobije od djece... pa samo se nadam da neće biti Simo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Je, baš je lijepo Rafael! A imaš i pravo za nadimak... Zato sam se ja nećkala da Simon ne bude Simo, ali ipak ostajemo pri tome i nećemo dati da ga tko tako zove, od naših. Kasnije, kakav nadimak dobije od djece... pa samo se nadam da neće biti Simo.


Moja svekrva je drukala da se naš mlađi zove Simon, ali nije bilo šanse, baš iz ovog istog razloga. Našli smo mu ime koje nije pogodno za iskrivljenja, pa tako sad dijete nema nadimak nego ga lijepo zovu imenom.

----------


## ana.m

Moj sin se zove Janko  :Heart: . Ima ih jako jako malo i baš me vesel klad vidim da se još netko odlučio na to ime.

jelenkić i nama su se svi zgražali, ali onak, baš nepristojno. Nikad neću zaboraviti koelgicu na poslu koja mi je rekla da nisam normalna, da ću obilježit dijete, da će mu se rugati...I eto prošao vrtić, skoro i prvi razred i nitko mu se ne ruga, baš mi je poseban s tim imenom. A kaj se drugih tiče, ma šljiviš ih, to je tvoje dijete, ja sam bila još čvršća u odluci da dijete nosi baš to ime što su ga drugi više pljuvali. 
Pusti selo neka priča!

I Janko treba stići na moj rođendan! A i  moj Janko je vaga!

----------


## Kosjenka

Ja nemam ništa protiv nadimaka.
Za mlađeg sam htjela da se zove Stjepan ali da mu tepamo Štefek, mm je dalmatinac pa smo je njemu jedino prihvatljivo Stipe.
Tako da smo dali neko treće ime malcu.
Za Antuna sam bila uvjerena da ćemo ga svi zvati Tuna i to mi je bilo ok, možda sam ponekad maštala o Tončeku ali eto nije nego je Antun uvijek i svugdje(osim pokojem dalmatincu kojem se omakne Ante).
Ali to sam ja, kažem meni su nadimci ok. 
Ali ipak kako smo ih mi i najbliži zvali imenom tako su i ostali prihvatili puna imena.
To ne znači da neće s vremenom zaradit neke nadimke koji će možda biti,a možda i ne vezani za ime.

----------


## Jurana

> Moja svekrva je drukala da se naš mlađi zove Simon, ali nije bilo šanse, baš iz ovog istog razloga. Našli smo mu ime koje nije pogodno za iskrivljenja, pa tako sad dijete nema nadimak nego ga lijepo zovu imenom.


Da, to se stalno događa, ali ne mora biti pravilo. Moj stariji ima ime koje bi se dalo skratiti ili "odmiliti" pa se to opet ne dešava, još ga nikad nitko nije zazvao drugačije osim punim imenom.
I tako znam Zvonimira koji nije Zvone i Nikolinu koju ne zovu Nina i Šimuna koji je samo Šimun.
Za divno čudo, zna se potrefiti da ljudi poštuju nečiju želju kako da ga zovu  :Smile:

----------


## BuBA

Evo ja sam danas 17+6 i već znamo da ćemo dobiti dečka, razmišljali smo o dva imena, tj. ja sam htjela da bude Toma, a mm da bude Fabijan i na kraju je odlučeno da će ipak biti Toma  :Smile:  Moj argument za ime Toma je također bio da mu nitko neće moći smišljati raznorazne nadimke jer ime samo po sebi već zvuči kao nadimak!  Šta vi mislite Toma ili Fabijan?  :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Naše sve to asocira na onu poznatu zagorsku: "Beži Jankec, beži Jankec, cug ti bu pobegel". Ma nije opće bitna okolina, mi smo se čvrsto odlučili za Janka. Svako ime moža nekoga na nešto asocirati, treba se jednostavno priviknuti.



Meni je Janko super ime, pravo domaće, a takva imena mi uvijek nekak muževnije zvuče. Vidim da si iz Ludbrega, pa mi smiješno da se okolina zgraža na Janka, da si npr. u Dalmaciji bilo bi mi razumljivije.

BuBA i Toma i Fabijan su super, Toma mi je malo ljepše.

----------


## Peterlin

> BuBA i Toma i Fabijan su super, Toma mi je malo ljepše.


X

Prvo Toma, a onda planirajte dalje...

----------


## BuBA

Hvala!! i meni je baš super ime, a naravno bake i dede su oduševljeni jer se njihova župa zove sv. Tome apostola i sad to svima po selu pričaju kak će se unuk zvati kao njihov zaštitnik župe!!  :Smile:  A mi naravno nismo imali pojma o tome  :Smile:

----------


## manal

> Evo ja sam danas 17+6 i već znamo da ćemo dobiti dečka, razmišljali smo o dva imena, tj. ja sam htjela da bude Toma, a mm da bude Fabijan i na kraju je odlučeno da će ipak biti Toma  Moj argument za ime Toma je također bio da mu nitko neće moći smišljati raznorazne nadimke jer ime samo po sebi već zvuči kao nadimak!  Šta vi mislite Toma ili Fabijan?


Meni je ljepše Fabijan, baš mi se sviđa. Prije mjesec dana prijateljica mi je rodila Tomu. Ja se ne mogu naviknuti na to kako ona naglašava, a to nije Toooma, nego kratko o, kao Toma Akvinski. Ne znam kak ste vi mislili izgovoriti.

----------


## BuBA

> Meni je ljepše Fabijan, baš mi se sviđa. Prije mjesec dana prijateljica mi je rodila Tomu. Ja se ne mogu naviknuti na to kako ona naglašava, a to nije Toooma, nego kratko o, kao Toma Akvinski. Ne znam kak ste vi mislili izgovoriti.


I mi smo mislili Toma, kratko o  :Smile:

----------


## Shania

za dečka sam imala rezervirano jednostavno imae Tomislav, pa inačice, Tomo,Toma, Tomas, tako da Toma je predivno ime..

A sad mi se nekako svidja ime Vili-mislim da je to kršteno Vilibald :Kiss:

----------


## BuBA

> za dečka sam imala rezervirano jednostavno imae Tomislav, pa inačice, Tomo,Toma, Tomas, tako da Toma je predivno ime..
> 
> A sad mi se nekako svidja ime Vili-mislim da je to kršteno Vilibald


Ja kad kažem da će mali biti Toma svi me onak čudno pitaju "misliš Tomislav?", a kad kažem ne, samo Toma,  ništa im nije jasno, kao da nikad nisu čuli za to ime  :Smile:

----------


## Idnom

Mi jos ne znamo spol (nadam se da bi danas mogli saznati na uzv) i razmisljali smo da ako je deckic bude Vili. Druga opcija nam je Vito.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja kad kažem da će mali biti Toma svi me onak čudno pitaju "misliš Tomislav?", a kad kažem ne, samo Toma,  ništa im nije jasno, kao da nikad nisu čuli za to ime


Nevjerni Toma!

To su moji deda i brat, he he he... I da znate, takvi su (bili i jesu) i u životu!  :Grin:

----------


## BuBA

He he he, neka bude i nevjerni samo nek je živ i zdrav!!  :Smile:  
*Idnom* meni je Vili jako lijepo ime, ali Vito još ljepše!! Nećak mi se tako zove!

----------


## Trina

Sva imena se daju skratiti, izdužiti, iskrenuti..Moj Jakov je Jaki (s kratkim i s dugim A), Jale ili Jakiša. Meni je to simpatično. 

Dajte bebi ime koje vam se sviđa, briga vas za predviđanja i komentare. Mada okolina zna pošteno ogaditi ime. Moja curka je trebala biti Saša pa su se djeca izlajala okolo a ljudi su reagirali grozno, strašno..svakako. Najčešće je bilo da je to teški srbizam ili da je muško ime. Pa su mi ga baš ogadili i nisam htjela.

A mlađi sin se rodio na našu feštu, dan jednog sveca. I bila sam prava babaroga kad mu nisam dala baš to ime.

----------


## ana.m

Jakiša je meni baš slatko. A mog sina skoro svi zovu Jankić

----------


## Idnom

I ja isto dijelim misljenje da je najvaznije da se roditeljima i braci/sestrama ime svidja. Tako i tako covjek nikad ne moze sve zadovoljiti i uvijek ce biti nezadovoljnika i razlicitih komentara. Zato treba cvrsto ustrajati u svojoj odluci i nikom ne popustati!

----------


## manal

> Ja kad kažem da će mali biti Toma svi me onak čudno pitaju "misliš Tomislav?", a kad kažem ne, samo Toma,  ništa im nije jasno, kao da nikad nisu čuli za to ime


E, to je i moja prijateljica imala, te reakcije. A ruku na srce, ja bi isto mislila da je Toma neka varijacija od Tomislav, a ne zasebno ime.

----------


## ana.m

A uostalom, što netko ima biti zadovoljan ili nezadovoljan imenom mog djeteta?
Pa to je moje dijete i ja mu biram ime, a drugi se moraju naviknuti.

Tak je i moj stari njalke i za Janka i za Elu. Za Elu me kao podbadao da je li s dva L, je to strano ime, da ovo i ono. Ma tko njega pita. On je svoje odradio.

----------


## Shania

Poznajem jednog malog dečkića Janka  :Smile: 

Mislim da neću više mijenjati ime...zapravo sam gledala emisiju s mojim sugradjaninom Davorom Gobcem, njihov sin je Vili...i tak mi je nekak to Vili "sjelo"
Još ako bude bucmasti i kovrčavi, VILI mi je naprosto savršeno....

----------


## Idnom

Mi danas popodne saznali da je decko (ak doktor nije fulal) i sve smo blize odluci da bude Vili! Bas mi zvuci onak vragolasto i zivahno  :Smile:

----------


## Shania

Idnom  čestitam na dečkiću....ajde onda budu imenjaci :Smile:

----------


## manal

simpa mi je Vili  :Smile:  

jedna prijateljica dala je sinu ime Riko. Meni baš slatko jer sam taman čitala jednu dječju knjigu s genijalnim glavnim likom Rikom.

A znate ono kad su ljudi pristojni, pa im se ne sviđa ime, ali ne kažu nego samo kimaju glavom?  :Laughing: To sam danas doživjela s našim izborom.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je vili pregenijalno ime, a pogotovo kombinacija vili i maks, uvijek sam govorila da bih tako nazvala blizance da ih imam (iako mi se tata zove vilim, ali nema veze) 
a bas sam nedavno primijetila istu kombinaciju tu na forumu LOL nisam mogla vjerovati  :Smile:

----------


## Idnom

I ja sam skuzila na forumu tu kombinaciju Maks i Vili i isto mi je prepredobra! Bas mi ima nekaj u tim imenima  :Smile:

----------


## Idnom

> Idnom  čestitam na dečkiću....ajde onda budu imenjaci


Hvala Shania!  :Smile:

----------


## maricaj

Dorian odlično ime već dugo nisam čula za neko djete s tim imenom. Super, super...

----------


## maricaj

> Mi smo odlučili da nam se drugi sin zove Janko i izazvali opće zgražanje svih osim mog tate. Al neka im, ostajemo kod Janka! Priviknut će se i ostali.


Iskreno kad nešto odlučim, a onda se nekome to i ne sviđa postane mi još interesantnije i bolje. Ali moram se složiti s tobom i JANKO je super odlično ime.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Dorian odlično ime već dugo nisam čula za neko djete s tim imenom. Super, super...


ja poznajem 3 mala doriana i 2 mala dariana  :Smile:

----------


## jelenkić

Jedan Dorian danas dolazi k nama! A sestra mu se zove Erin. Zgodna kombinacija imena! Braću koja se zovu Vili i Maks imam u susjedstvu. Druga kombinacija je Maks i Lukas.

----------


## Peterlin

Maks mi se ne sviđa (iako imamo među starijim članovima obitelji). Baš je i moj sin došao do istog zaključka čitajući Emila i detektive - lopov se zove Max Grundeis, he he he... Tko zna, možda je i meni ostalo u podsvijesti tako nešto, iako do prekjučer ne bih znala kako se taj lopov zvao. Ostao mi je u sjećanju samo minus uz to ime.

----------


## babyboys

od frendice sin je Maks i super mi je ime.
ja sam dugo navijala za dorijana, Joško bi bio dorijan da je grah drugačije pao, ali nije, pa eto. a sad mi se čini i da ih je malo poplava, u zadnje vrijeme sam čula za jedno 5 novorođenih, što sa j, što bez.

mi smo došli na tri (za sad) imena. David (ovo je tu od početka, T i mm jako navijaju, ja još zahtjevam alternativu), Fran (kompromis za Franceka o kojem pili J) i Karlo (jedino što je ostalo od svih imena koje sam blebnula)

ali imamo čudo vremena još, vidjet ćemo. možda smislimo i neko četvrto

----------


## Franny

> Evo ja sam danas 17+6 i već znamo da ćemo dobiti dečka


hjooj, blago vama. ja sam 18 tt i još ne znamo spol iako imam neki feeling da bude i ova bebica dečkić. ali to je samo moj neki feeling, ne mora biti istinit.
i tako mi razmišljamo o imenu Slaven, ako bude dečkić, s time da sam ja odmah rekla da ga budu ziher svi zvali Slavko i kaj nije moj tata odmah rekao: "aa, Slavek" (u slengu). odmah mi se ogadilo tak da se sad dvoumim i troumim i mislim da ne bude na kraju Slaven. Možda bude Krunoslav.

lijepa su mi imena Toma i Vili (moj je predak bio Vilko)  :Kiss: .

----------


## manal

Je, lijepo je Slaven. I definitivno rijetko u zadnje vrijeme. Dakle ja Slavena nikad ne bi zvala Slavko, ali Krunoslava bi. Deda stric je bio Krunoslav, ali uvijek samo "uja Slavko" tak da sam se iznenadila kad sam čula da je Krunoslav.

----------


## Nives

*Franny*, imamo slicne predosjecaje. Mada se potajno nadam da ce nas prevariti  :Zaljubljen:  Samo da sve bude dobro i da budu zdravi/e  :Heart: 

Meni se jako malo muskih imena dopada. Jedva cekam da saznam spol, da ne bih morala razmisljati previse, da mi se suzi izbor.

Od muskih mi se jako dopadaju imena kao Ivo, Ante, Romano...ali istina je da su prva dva precesta. Tako da cemo vidjeti jos.

----------


## Franny

> tak da sam se iznenadila kad sam čula da je Krunoslav.


da, i meni i Krunoslav vuče na Slavka iako bi ga mi vjerojatno zvali Kruno  :Razz: . od moje frendice mama ja Slavica i kao takvu ju znam hrpu godina, a u stvari je ona Vjekoslava  :Wink:  eto, tko bi reko...

----------


## Kaae

Mi smo uglavnom uvjereni da je Sunko decko i onda mu je jednostavno bolje da je tako.  :Laughing: 

Od imena... joj, boli glava.

Muzu se jako svidja Darko jer mu to super zvuci.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nulabodova, nemasanse. Druga njegova ideja, koja mu mora biti prva jer Darko nece biti ni u snovima, je Marin. S tim bih mogla zivjeti. Neki generalni konsenzus oko sljedeceg prihvatljivog postignut je oko Tome (Toma, ne Tomo).

Moje ideje.. ehhh. 

Nikako ne prolazi:
- Grgur, jer to ovdje nitko ne moze izgovoriti. (Tu propadaju i Vlaho (iako mi se tako zapravo zove pola obitelji), a i Maroje.) 
- Ne moze ni Gaspar, iz razloga vrlo slicnom ovima gore, a i Bartol im je takodjer ?!
- Kaleb, David, Simon, Jona - ne moze, jer ne zelim, ni pod razno, Kejleba, Dejvida, Sajmona i Dzonu, a nema teorije da mogu engleskom govornom podrucju objasniti da im se nesto toliko poznato izgovara sasvim drugacije
- Fran je meni super, a muz kaze da je to ime za staru babu. Zapravo i je, u ovim krajevima. A ionako bi siroto dijete bilo Freeeeeeeeen, a to mi nije lijepo.
- Maks mi je super, ali ne Meeeeeeeex.

P.S. Trebaju mi po dva imena, naravno. 


Eto problema.  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

:Laughing:

----------


## babyboys

kaae, ti si stvarno u problemu.
a možda bi bolje prošla sa ženskim imenima?

----------


## Kaae

Je, bas sam taj problem izlozila na drugom topicu. Mislim, manji je problem. 


...osim ako je beba stvarno cura, onda cu biti barem malo tuzna. Mozda.  :Laughing:

----------


## Riječanka

> Maks mi se ne sviđa (iako imamo među starijim članovima obitelji). Baš je i moj sin došao do istog zaključka čitajući Emila i detektive - lopov se zove Max Grundeis, he he he... Tko zna, možda je i meni ostalo u podsvijesti tako nešto, iako do prekjučer ne bih znala kako se taj lopov zvao. Ostao mi je u sjećanju samo minus uz to ime.


ja bih se za tu podsvjest ipak prije kladila na drugog Maksa, Luburića

----------


## Lutonjica

*kaae*, a liam? lenard? kai? kosta?
meni su to super imena, a isto se izgovaraju na oba jezika 

a nije ni darko loše. donnie darko. :Grin:  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0246578/

----------


## Kaae

Ma znam, svi se odmah prime Donnie Darka, a ja jednog rodjaka, kao bliskog, a ono, joj. Liam nam ne pase uz prezime, Kosta mi je polubrat, Lenard mi se en svidja, a ni Kai.  :drama:   :Laughing:

----------


## KIKA27

mi još ne znamo šta nosim, ali opcija za dečka je Matko  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ma kužim te, ja nisam imala problem s dva jezika, a svejedno mi je biranje muškog imena bila jedna od kompliciranijih stvari u životu. mislim užas jedan koliko smo se oko toga napatili, jedva smo došli do ovog jednog. i uopće nikakvog gušta i veselja nije bilo u tom nalaženju imena, baš ono teška muka i živciranje.

----------


## Kaae

Meni bi bilo bas lagano da nemam muza i da nisam na engleskom govornom podrucju. Ono, skoro pa da i nemam problema, jel?  :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

prokleti očevi  :Laughing: 
prokleti ameri  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaae

:Laughing:

----------


## kloolk

> Ma znam, svi se odmah prime Donnie Darka, a ja jednog rodjaka, kao bliskog, a ono, joj. Liam nam ne pase uz prezime, Kosta mi je polubrat, Lenard mi se en svidja, a ni Kai.


A Martin?

----------


## Kaae

Ne svidja mi se Martin.

----------


## Beti3

Teodor? 
To mi je bila opcija, ali došla je cura.

Na eng govornom području trebao bi biti Theodor.

----------


## latika

> mi još ne znamo šta nosim, ali opcija za dečka je Matko


 :Smile:  za Matka veliki lajk

----------


## apricot

kaae, daj ime Adam
može u cijelome svijetu u lijepo paše uz prezime

----------


## Kaae

Opet ne prolazi jer ga nitko ne bi izgovarao onako kako ga izgovaramo mi. A Edam mi ne valja.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

onda Marko
isto se izgovara i u Pušći, i u Zagvozdu, i u Italiji i u Ameriki

----------


## Kaae

Marko mi je bratic. A i dosadno mi je to ime. Bolji mi je onda Marin, a niti jedan mi nije blizi rod.  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

kosta

----------


## apricot

ajoj, sad vidim da imaš kostu
onda nek se zove šunko
u americi će misliti da je to nešto naše, a ovdje da je to nešto njihovo

----------


## lasada

Curka je Lara a dečka očekujemo 28.06.-og, biti će Leo  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

> ajoj, sad vidim da imaš kostu
> onda nek se zove šunko
> u americi će misliti da je to nešto naše, a ovdje da je to nešto njihovo


Da znas da moja mama zivi skoro pa u panicnom strahu da ce siroto dijete stvarno ostati Sunko.  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Erik, Bruno, Mark, Daniel...to mi se čine imena koja se uglavnom izgovaraju svugdje slično ili isto...

----------


## Franny

> Da znas da moja mama zivi skoro pa u panicnom strahu da ce siroto dijete stvarno ostati Sunko.


Shunko Ham (hem) i eto ti riješena dvojba oko dva imena  :Grin:  .

----------


## piplica

Meni se sviđa Jerko,
pretpostavljam da tebi to nije opcija Kaae...  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaae

Dzrko    :Sing:

----------


## piplica

> Dzrko


 Super paše uz Astrid.  :Grin:

----------


## sss

Kaae, Robert?

----------


## Kaae

Robert je sin bliskih prijatelja.  :Grin: 

Astrid je skroz otpala. Assturd. Siroce.

----------


## bijelko

Antun, stvarno već zaboravljeno a tako lijepo

----------


## vucica

> Antun, stvarno već zaboravljeno a tako lijepo


Baš tako.

----------


## Trina

Kaae, Eric?


Clapton? :Laughing: 


Dobro, ajde, to su moje male traume ali meni se stvarno sviđa Erik(c) a muž nije htio ni čuti.

----------


## ana.m

Pa i meni se jako sviđa Erik, ali ni moj nije htio čuti, pa zato svima predlažem to ime!

----------


## Kaae

Erica/Erika imam vise nego dovoljno na sve strane. Dosadno.

----------


## ana.m

Noa?

----------


## LolaMo

Možda Ian?

----------


## LolaMo

Ili Tirstan? To mi je bas lijepo ime

----------


## lunja

Za potencijalnog muskog potomka u engleskom govornom podrucju mi je oduvijek super Jack (da preciziram, jos od Jack Holborna  :Zaljubljen:  /  :Embarassed:  ako ga se itko sjeca).
 Michael mi je isto super. 
Oba su krajnje uobicajena, ali stvar je u tome sto ih u Hr ili negdje drugdje van engleskog govornog podrucja nikad ne bi iskoristila.
Osim toga, barem nemas dilemu po Vuku ili ne- ni Djek ni Majkl stvaaaarno ne ide.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni pao na pamet Edgar. totalno mi je super, kako ga se prije nisam sjetila. ... možda ako jednom rodim četvrto pa još bude i sin...

----------


## n.grace

Meni se sviđaju Andrej/Andrew, Phillip/Filip, Luca(s),/Luka, Matej/Matthew, ako ti ništa od toga ne valja, odi vrit.  :Grin:

----------


## manal

meni je Tristan jako lijepo, ali ne znači li tipa tužan? 

*Kaee*, Robin. To je bio moj prijedlog, ali nije prošao kod muža. 
I meni je ok što će naš Simon ak ode nekamo biti Sajmon, to mi je prihvatljivo, bolje nego nešto poput Celiko (Željko).

----------


## Franny

> ako ti ništa od toga ne valja, odi vrit.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  my words exactly ...

----------


## thinkpink

> meni je Tristan jako lijepo, ali ne znači li tipa tužan? 
> 
> *Kaee*, Robin. To je bio moj prijedlog, ali nije prošao kod muža. 
> I meni je ok što će naš Simon ak ode nekamo biti Sajmon, to mi je prihvatljivo, bolje nego nešto poput *Celiko (Željko)*.


ili Seljko /Željko/ pisala jednom jedna Švabica nakon ljetovanja na Jadranu razglednicu..vidjela ja vlastitim očima  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Samo da kažem jelenkić čestitam na prirodnom čudu baš si me obradovala

----------


## Nitenaja

Još neznamo spol,ali smo uvijek za naša domača imena,za dečkića Grgur,Grga!

----------


## Peterlin

> Erica/Erika imam vise nego dovoljno na sve strane. Dosadno.


Radili su moji sinovi nedavno obiteljsko stablo pa su isplivala kojekakva germanska imena, mozda bi ti nešto bilo upotrebljivo: Walter, Paul, Wilhelm, Elmer, Viktor...

A mozes posegnuti i za nekim jos dosadnijim imenima koja su uobicajena i vamo i tamo: Dennis (the menace)

Bolje dosadno ime nego nakaradno. Moj stariji sin ima dosadno i cesto ime i bas mu pase - Leon. Mladji je Emil i mozes si misliti da je glavna faca sad kad citaju Emila i detektive za lektiru, he he he...

----------


## ana.m

E, vidiš, Emil je jako lijepo.

----------


## pikula

Moji međunarodni prijatelji su dali imena koja su uobičajena i tamo i vamo Jakov (Jacob), Patri(c)k,  Šimun/ Simon....

----------


## n.grace

> Moj stariji sin ima dosadno i cesto ime i bas mu pase - Leon.


Leon je baš lijepo i elegantno ime, nimalo dosadno, poznajem samo jednog.

----------


## Kaae

Leon mi je lijepo, ali tu se cita onako kako ne bih htjela. Emil je ok, ali opet ne izgovor (imil? bljak). Ono sto funkcionira kod nas i vani takodjer nije to. Ako je Filip, onda je Filip, a tu ne bi bio nista (eventualno fajlip). Ako je Phillip, onda nije Filip, itd. 

Robin mi zvuci kao lik iz crtica. Barem ovdje.

----------


## Anemona

Kaae, več sam ti negdje napisala Bono za dečka, Lana za curicu. Prilično je internacionalno prihvatljivo. :Grin:

----------


## apricot

korisnici Kaae se do daljnjega zabranjuje sudjelovanje na ovim topicima!

----------


## Kosjenka

Ajme koja bujica lijepih imena...
Meni je Lutonjicin prijedlog mrak, super mi je i Roman i Karlo...

----------


## Jurana

da ja živim na engleskom govornom području, razmišljala bih o Dylanu ili Evanu

----------


## Svimbalo

Meni su super galska muška imena, npr. Kieran  :drama:

----------


## n.grace

> Meni su super galska muška imena, npr. Kieran


Da, krasna su.
Marko, Luka, Daniel, Tomas, Nikola(s), Antonio, Gabriel, Adrian, Sebastian... su sve imena koja mogu svugdje proći, a sve jedno ljepše od drugog, bar meni.

----------


## Sirius Black

kaae, a Roko? ili Lovro? 

lijepa su imena, a izgovor ne bi bio bitno drukčiji

----------


## Elly

Kaae, eto i mene da se malo zabavim dajuci ti prijedloge 'internacionalnih' imena.... 
Inace, znam tu muku s pokusajima da das djetetu ime koje se jednako/priblizno slicno pise i izgovara i kod nas i u svijetu....

Aaron, Alex, Ben, Christopher, Connor, Dominick, Edward, Kian, Leo(n), Liam, Lucas, Max, Morgan, Nicholas, Noah, Oliver, Oscar, Patrick, Robert, Sebastian, Thomas, William, Gael, Gavin...

----------


## matahari

Noel, Liam, Evan...

----------


## n.grace

> Noel, Liam, Evan...


Ova su sva dobra, a i Ian mi je cool.

----------


## Kaae

> korisnici Kaae se do daljnjega zabranjuje sudjelovanje na ovim topicima!


Isusestosmobezobrazni.  :Laughing: 

Ukrast cu ti Zrina. Ili Orku.  :Grin: 


Hvala svima na prijedlozima. I dalje jos nemam pojma sto i kako, ali ajde, barem imamo vremena!

----------


## Peterlin

> Leon mi je lijepo, ali tu se cita onako kako ne bih htjela. Emil je ok, ali opet ne izgovor (imil? bljak). Ono sto funkcionira kod nas i vani takodjer nije to. Ako je Filip, onda je Filip, a tu ne bi bio nista (eventualno fajlip). Ako je Phillip, onda nije Filip, itd. 
> 
> Robin mi zvuci kao lik iz crtica. Barem ovdje.


Kad smo Emilu birali ime, u igri je jos bilo ime Marcel. Leonu je dugo trebalo da nauci govoriti, a sam sebe zvao je JEJON  :Grin:  pa se nismo usudili opteretiti ga kompliciranim bratovim imenom.

Prijatelji mojih decki i djeca nasih prijatelja zovu se Oto, Daniel, Alan, Martin, Matej, Dominik, Damjan, Rafael...

Uostalom, ne brini. Pravo ime ce izroniti kad bude vrijeme za to. Sretno!

----------


## Mima

Meni je Robert odlično za Kaeinu situaciju - ali evo pogledala sam i ne paše joj iz nekog razloga.
MM-ova teta je u USA i nazvala je djecu Robert i Sandra.

----------


## apricot

> Ako je Filip, onda je Filip, a tu ne bi bio nista (eventualno fajlip). Ako je Phillip, onda nije Filip, itd.


Ti si naprosto - naporna!
Pa kojeg si vraga išla u ameriku živjeti?! Što nisi lijepo otišla u Bosnu, Srbiju, Makedoniju... pa bi ti Filip bio Filip.
Ovako ti preostaje da djetetu daš ime... pa zapravo ti ništa ne preostaje jer ako mu ovdje i daš ime O, tamo će ga zvati Ou.

----------


## Trina

Ili npr da si došla tu blizu mene pa ti ti Filip bio Pilip :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

a Frane - Vrane

----------


## Anemona

Uvijek može biti Derek mlađi.

----------


## apricot

da, al bi ga ovdje klinci mogli zezati D-rek, kužiš?

----------


## Anemona

> da, al bi ga ovdje klinci mogli zezati D-rek, kužiš?


Hm, stvarno problem. 
Kaae, vrati se u Hrvatsku, nema druge. :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Moj brat je u Americi, žena Amerikanka, curice su Ane (dalmatinski) i Neva i svi ih tako i zovu. Ljudi nauče ime kad ga čuju i to je to.

----------


## Franny

> Ljudi nauče ime kad ga čuju i to je to.


ma to si i ja nekak mislim. ako ih par puta ispraviš, da prihvate izgovor. a i kod nas se mogu "sprdavati" s imenima ili iskrivljavati. evo, meni u 5 ujutro sinulo da bi sina (ako bude) mogli nazvati Martin jer je porod cca početkom listopada pa će taman za Martinje imati imendan, a MM odmah ko iz topa ispali: "ma da, svi će ga zvati Smrdljivi Martin". dakle, ako se netko hoće sprdavat, naći će nešto za svako ime. ja uopće ne idem za time da se iz imena mojeg djeteta / djece može napraviti neka poruga, dok MM uvijek nađe nekaj "lošega" (tipa Ema - Krema i sl.) i to me uuuužasno živcira  :Mad: .

----------


## manal

> ma to si i ja nekak mislim. ako ih par puta ispraviš, da prihvate izgovor.


Ili ti sam na kraju prihvatiš da nikad neće naučiti izgovoriti tvoje ime kak spada, pa ti na kraju na tom jeziku samog sebe nazivaš s njihovim izgovorom.  :Rolling Eyes:  (Ich bin Laaaaaaaaaaanaaa, kao da je kratko Lana tako teško reći...)

----------


## Peterlin

> Ili ti sam na kraju prihvatiš da nikad neće naučiti izgovoriti tvoje ime kak spada, pa ti na kraju na tom jeziku samog sebe nazivaš s njihovim izgovorom.  (Ich bin Laaaaaaaaaaanaaa, kao da je kratko Lana tako teško reći...)


Pa da, tak to ide... Moj prijatelj Hrvoje se uvijek dobro zabavlja kako ga sve oslovljavaju ljudi iz drugih govornih područja. 

Sjećam se iz djetinjstva klinca (susjedov unuk) koji se zvao Konrad. Ja to nisam bila u stanju izgovoriti pa sam govorila KoRNad, kao da je to lakše  :Grin: . Isto, jedna djevojka se zvala Marisa - to nam je tak bilo čudno kad smo prvi put čuli, ali smo se navikli. 

Uostalom, da sam se udala za Kineza, tko zna kako bi mi se zvala djeca. Sigurno bi se još više namučili naći nešto što je ime i zvuči suvislo na oba jezika (ako je to uvjet).

----------


## Kosjenka

> Uostalom, da sam se udala za Kineza, tko zna kako bi mi se zvala djeca. Sigurno bi se još više namučili naći nešto što je ime i zvuči suvislo na oba jezika (ako je to uvjet).


Moj sin ima u grupi prijatelja kineza, nisam sigurna kako se piše njegovo ime ali mali se zove Šao Kej i tako došlo vrijeme za upise u školu i pita doktorica jednog malca kako ti se zove najbolji prijatelj a maliko iz topa Šao Kej, kaže dok ne izmišljeni prijatelj, pravi prijatelj...
Baš smo se nasmijali...
Enivej Šao Kej je rođen ovdje i iskreno puno mi je ljepše što su mu dali "njihovo" ime, a ne da su se pohrvatili i dali mu ime štatijaznam Nikola.

----------


## Peterlin

> Moj sin ima u grupi prijatelja kineza, nisam sigurna kako se piše njegovo ime ali mali se zove Šao Kej i tako došlo vrijeme za upise u školu i pita doktorica jednog malca kako ti se zove najbolji prijatelj a maliko iz topa Šao Kej, kaže dok ne izmišljeni prijatelj, pravi prijatelj...
> Baš smo se nasmijali...
> Enivej Šao Kej je rođen ovdje i iskreno puno mi je ljepše što su mu dali "njihovo" ime, a ne da su se pohrvatili i dali mu ime štatijaznam Nikola.


Slažem se da se treba držati svoga nasljeđa. Nije problem ako su oba roditelja Kinezi - odabrat će kinesko ime. Ali kod miješanih brakova treba zadovoljiti dvije strane. Upravo zato Kaae tako teško odabire ime djetetu - mora biti "njihovo" i mami i tati + u njenom slučaju još nekoliko dodatnih uvjeta na učestalost, duljinu, pojedine glasove i slično... Razumijem kako je to.

----------


## apricot

meni ne vi smetao drugačiji izgovor: važno bi mi bilo da je ime "postojeće" i u jednom i u drugom podneblju

recimo, daš ime Ida, pa je kod nas Ida, tako Ida (Ajde) i nitko se ne čudi.
ili Maria, Mariana

----------


## Kosjenka

meni bi prošlo recimo i da se isto ime piše različito..recimo Sophia/Sofia/Sofija ili Melissa/Melisa, Anna/Ana...
Ime koje nije prošlo kod mm-a je Gregor.

----------


## manal

> Moj sin ima u grupi prijatelja kineza, nisam sigurna kako se piše njegovo ime ali mali se zove Šao Kej i tako došlo vrijeme za upise u školu i pita doktorica jednog malca kako ti se zove najbolji prijatelj a maliko iz topa Šao Kej, kaže dok ne izmišljeni prijatelj, pravi prijatelj...
> Baš smo se nasmijali...


 :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

> meni bi prošlo recimo i da se isto ime piše različito..recimo Sophia/Sofia/Sofija ili Melissa/Melisa, Anna/Ana...
> Ime koje nije prošlo kod mm-a je Gregor.


Ja mislim da se zbog one tele2 ovčurine Gregora, hrvatska djeca više neće zvati Gregor.

Meni je super ova priča s malim Kinezom i pokušala sam zamisliti Kineza koji se zove Šime npr pa me smijeh uhvatio. Stvarno treba dati svoje nešto a ne prilagođavati se okolini.

----------


## ana.m

Kak bi se uopće po kineski napisalo Štef?

----------


## Sirius Black

> Kak bi se uopće po kineski napisalo Štef?


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## zmajica

Meni je opcija muškog imena bila Tin, rodila sam curke koje nose imena Mia i Jana.
Goran Višnjić je svom američkom sinu dao ime Tin, ak će ga zafrkavati, bit će Limenka  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Pih, sad sam jos i naporna. A samo istrazujem. Hmph.

Inace nije istina da ljudi nauce ime. Uza rodbina i dva tri bliska suradnika, svakako. Inace, nema sansi. Mojem sirotom imenu nema pomoci, a cak i nije hrvatsko.

----------


## apricot

ma nauče
litalinu djecu svi zovu "po hrvatski"
a sva se mogu čitati i "po australski"

samo su nekoliko puta ponovili da se zovu tako i tako i sada ih zovu onako kako je zamišljeno

----------


## ivarica

ja bi birala ime koje mi se svidja a kako se cita i sto znaci na svim jezicima svijeta manje bi mi bilo vazno
kad je mojoj frendici mama davala ime Mare, nije mislila da ce ova ici u englesku zivjet
pa sto, prezivjela je

mojeg sina jedna usputna baba vec skoro 13 godina zove iver
jel to govori nesto o njemu ili njegovom imenu? samo o njoj

----------


## n.grace

Znam babu koja jednog Liama zove Lijan. I jednu koja Simona zove Sajmant.  :Razz:  Usputnih baba s krivim izgovorima koliko hoćeš.
I slažem se da se imena nauče izgovoriti, ja imam dva imena, jedno naše, jedno strano, pa tko je htio naučiti, naučio je, ostali su ionako nebitni.

----------


## Kaae

Ma sve je to super. Ali i bezveze, ako ne mora biti tako. Na kraju ce dijete sigurno imati ime koje nam se svidja, ali ako ga mogu postediti dodatne muke, rado bih odabrala bas tako, s obzirom da mu je, barem do daljnjeg, sudjeno zivjeti u zemlji gdje je, zapravo, nitko ziv nije otvoren prema nekakvim razlicitostima, ma koliko god se busali u prsa da su bas takvo drustvo.

Moje ime je Ines, a jos uvijek nitko, ama bas nitko, osim najuzeg kruga obitelji, prijatelja i suradnika (ukupna brojka mozda... 10-20 ljudi) ne izgovara ime pravilno, a najcesce ga pravilno ni ne napise. I super, svejedno meni... osim u trenucima kad moram trideset puta ponavljati, osamsto puta vracati dokumente na ispravak, i jos svastanesto, tipa ne dobiti bitnu postu i slicno. Ideje koje slusam svaki dan: Ajnes, Ajnc, Vanessa, Dennis, Eunice, Janice... cak me ne zovu ni Inez, sto bi mogli, samo da ukljuce mozak barem malo (nije da im je meksicka kultura nepoznata, naprotiv, a Meksikanci imaju Inez na svakom koraku). 

Pa eto, malo ne znam sto bih.  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Pa nazovite ga John!

----------


## ana.m

> Pa nazovite ga John!


Pa baš!!

Je li itko spomenuo Robert?

----------


## Sirius Black

nazovite ga Tomislav, ne može se izgovoriti drukčije nego kod nas, a tam bu ionak Tom

----------


## LolaMo

Tomajslev  :Smile: 
Evan?

----------


## apricot

Huso
nema, majci, da ga promijene

----------


## Sirius Black

A Vid?

----------


## n.grace

Sjetila sam se još jednog lijepog imena za kojeg nema šanse da bude izmijenjeno - Loren. Kao, u potpunosti hrvatsko.  :Confused:  Meni uopće tako ne zvuči.

----------


## Elly

> Huso
> nema, majci, da ga promijene


Hjuzo?  :Grin: 

U Italiji bi bio Uzo  :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> Je li itko spomenuo Robert?


Jesam ja. Ali cini mi se da ne prolazi.  :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> Inace nije istina da ljudi nauce ime. Uza rodbina i dva tri bliska suradnika, svakako. Inace, nema sansi. Mojem sirotom imenu nema pomoci, a cak i nije hrvatsko.


Potpis. 

Moju Erin _nastavnica engleskog_ zove Erin _totalno krivim naglaskom_ - moralo ju je dijete ispravljati, i jos me je nastavnica na informacijama pitala kakav je naglasak.... Pa smo malo popricale o izvorno irsko-keltskim imenima.  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

A Viktor?

----------


## vertex

Meni se čini da je skoro pa nemoguće da govornici različitih materinjih jezika bilo koje ime izgovore jednako. Mene je slovenka Neža sat vremena učila izgovoriti svoje ime (sa zatvorenim e) i bome nije bila zadovoljna.

----------


## manal

> Ma sve je to super. Ali i bezveze, ako ne mora biti tako. Na kraju ce dijete sigurno imati ime koje nam se svidja, ali ako ga mogu postediti dodatne muke, rado bih odabrala bas tako
> 
> Moje ime je Ines, a jos uvijek nitko, ama bas nitko, osim najuzeg kruga obitelji, prijatelja i suradnika (ukupna brojka mozda... 10-20 ljudi) ne izgovara ime pravilno, a najcesce ga pravilno ni ne napise. 
> 
> Pa eto, malo ne znam sto bih.


Ja te kužim, been there, done that. A Ines je baš krasno ime...

----------


## Franny

> pa tko je htio naučiti, naučio je, ostali su ionako nebitni.


potpis  :Wink: .



> ali ako ga mogu postediti dodatne muke, rado bih odabrala bas tako


a daj zamisli da daš djetetu ime npr. Karlo (ili Klara), pa ti nemre izgovorit slovo R jednog dana :Razz: ? i opet je u banani...

----------


## Jurana

Ja moram primijetiti da je Evan već triput predložen  :Heart:

----------


## Kaae

(A ja moram primijetiti da ni ne znam je li beba musko.  :Grin: )

----------


## Jurana

> (A ja moram primijetiti da ni ne znam je li beba musko. )


A jesi li primijetila koliko je u engleskom uniseks imena? Imam osjećaj da hrpa imena mogu biti muška i ženska: Robin, Dylan, Sandy...
A pogotovo u verzijama odmila: Pat, Charlie, Jamie...
Zapravo prilično praktično kad smišljaš ime za bebu, a ne znaš spol.

----------


## sss

Meni se nekako čini da su ovakva imena prilično univerzalna: Rafael, Gabriel, Manuel, Emanuel, Lucian, Julian, ... Samo naglasci variraju.

----------


## naniluc

Saša- paše i za curu i za dečka (Sasha)- to bi bio moj izbor  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Zato postoje nadimci  :Smile:  kako se lijepo svi muslimani zovu kratko po novom (Hajrudin, Sabahudin) Din, (Ornel) Oki, (Arnel) Ari itd. Meni je dobro ovo Tomislav Tom, Mislav Mitch, još ako uparite s prezimenom

----------


## Lutonjica

ernest

----------


## Franny

danas mi je bljesunulo jedno isto lijepo ime (barem meni), a ne znam jesmo li ga spomenule. ako jesmo, sorry  :Embarassed: : Sanjin. (*Kaae*, nije za tebe  :Razz: )

----------


## sss

Čini mi se da je i Bruno na svim jezicima - Bruno

----------


## Shania

> ernest


"Važno je zvati se Ernest"  :Sing: 

Sad si me podsjetila..

Sestra me ispituje jesam odlučila, htjela bi mi naručiti onaj uzvezeni poplunčić..a ja nemam pojma, Tomo i Vili su za sada tu..
Čekam da ga ugledam pa će mama nešto smisliti...
Nemam više ideje, ništa mi se ne svidja..

----------


## Anemona

Eugen (juđin) :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

Hrvoje ( franc. ervež)

----------


## Peterlin

Ernest je dobro ime!

Sto kazete na Adriana?

----------


## n.grace

Adrian je meni vrlo lijepo ime. Odmah zamišljam nekog zgodnog dečka.  :Smile:

----------


## manal

> danas mi je bljesunulo jedno isto lijepo ime (barem meni), a ne znam jesmo li ga spomenule. ako jesmo, sorry : Sanjin. (*Kaae*, nije za tebe )


Mislim da ga nije nitko spomenuo, i meni je jako lijepo!  :Klap:  I ne, nikako nije za Kaae, bio bi [Sendžin] or some such thing. 

Matija [metidža]  :Grin:

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

Kaee, Robert je doista lijepo ime, može proci kao hrv., poznato je u V.B. i USA i isto se izgovara na tim jezicima.

----------


## Kaae

Meni se ne svidja, a i imamo jednog u bliskom krugu prijatelja. Onda bi ga jos svi i zvali Robby, sto mi se svidja jos manje.

----------


## Anemona

Kaae, a Noa?

----------


## pepy26

Leonardo  :Trep trep:

----------


## babyboys

kod nas se polako ali sigurno izdvaja Fran

----------


## Franny

Fran mi je baš lijepo ime, ali ja izgeda nosim curku, pa nam otpada, plus da nam se u kvartu frendići tako zovu, pa opet otpada....

----------


## Trina

> Kaae, a Noa?


Noa mi je super

----------


## thinkpink

cure kako vam se čini Ivor? mi smo već daleko dogurali a ime nikako da dođe na red. do sada su nam se nekako izdvojili Jakov i Frane. s tim da se dragom Frane uopće ne sviđa. Jakov i Ivor su njegovi prijedlozi, a meni je sve ok. ja samo razmišljam o tome da mali bude živ i zdrav i na ništa drugo se ne mogu usredotočiti. 

za Jakova se bojim da je postalo prečesto i ona glupa sapunica ufaaaaaa.

----------


## manal

Ja navijam za *Ivor*  :Heart: ! Tako mi se zove brat, inače bi i meni došlo u obzir. I jeste, Jakov je dosta često, Ivor relativno rijetko (bar mislim).

----------


## genius

meni je Ivor jakoo lijepo,negdje ranije već sam i pisala.

----------


## Bebinja

Meni se Ivor nekako ne svidja.
Jakov mi je lijepo ime,mada davno mi nije bilo lijepo,nekako mi je jadno zvučalo.

----------


## Kaae

:cupakosu:   :cupakosu:   :cupakosu: 

75% musko, a mi smislili ime za curicu.  :drama:

----------


## Beti3

Nek' je dečko, smislit ćete vi ime, ako ne prije, a onda kad ga ugledate...ili koji dan kasnije.

----------


## matahari

znači, Šunko?





> 75% musko, a mi smislili ime za curicu.

----------


## Ledolina

Mi za curu imamo Doris (seka je izabrala), ali za decka jos nista.. Za sada s u igri:

Lovro
Benjamin
Benedikt


kako vam se svidaju?

----------


## flopica

meni je Ivor prelijepo ime  :Heart: 
Fran mi je malo to r iza f ne znam opisati, recimo hroptavo

----------


## Sirius Black

> Mi za curu imamo Doris (seka je izabrala), ali za decka jos nista.. Za sada s u igri:
> 
> Lovro
> Benjamin
> Benedikt
> 
> 
> kako vam se svidaju?


Jako lijepa sva tri, Benjamin mi je prekrasno

----------


## Optimisticna

Ja cu spalit dok ne nadjem musko ime. Koje god predlozim njemu se ne svidja, a evo i danas mi je rekao daj nadji musko ime. Sram me reci koje mi je ime predlozio.
svidja mi se Leon ili Vid. Ni da cuje.

----------


## Optimisticna

A Art? Previse cudno?

----------


## karlita

meni je lijepo Mateo

----------


## Beti3

> A Art? Previse cudno?


Previše.

----------


## Optimisticna

Pucat cu si u nogu

----------


## Beti3

Nemoj, naći ćeš ime. Koje će vam se sviđati, sigurno.

----------


## Ledolina

Art se zove hotel u Sl Brodu  :Smile:

----------


## Optimisticna

:Laughing: 
Otpalo definitivno

----------


## Ledolina

Optimisticna kad ti je termin? Valjda nije hitno?  :Smile:

----------


## manal

> Pucat cu si u nogu


  :Laughing:  pa će ti od boli sinuti savršeno ime?  :Wink: 

razumijem te, ja muška imena kategoriziram u a) super (tu je svega par, koja otpadaju zbog drugih razloga), b) lijepa, ali ne za moje dijete, c) bezveze d) ružna
izbor se svodi na... nemanje izbora  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Optimisticna

Bilo bi lakse kad bi druga polovica imala konkretni prijedlog. On samo vice "nece da moze" i ide mi na zivce. 
Pokusavam naci ime koje nema nikakve negativne konotacije tipa podsjecanje na nekoga npr. ja kazem 
Leon a sveki kaze znala sam jednog, sepao je od rodjenja. Odmah mi pokvari.
Bilo bi lakse da je curica. Ili kad bi mi iskustvo boli stvarno pomoglo da mi sine ime   :Laughing: .

----------


## Ledolina

> razumijem te, ja muška imena kategoriziram u a) super (tu je svega par, koja otpadaju zbog drugih razloga), b) lijepa, ali ne za moje dijete, c) bezveze d) ružna
> izbor se svodi na... nemanje izbora




S ovim se slazem, niti jedno musko ime nije ONO PRAVO.. ima ih lijepih, ok.. ali niti jedno nije za moje dijete.. 

Nadam se opet curici :D

----------


## AV88

meni su lijepa: Noa, Niko, Lukas i Benjamin

----------


## ana.m

Najnoviji biser koji sam čula je jedan od potencijalnih nistera za 2012. 
Anđelko Vragović!!! Jao!

----------


## maria71

mogli su  mu  dat ime   Satan da paše uz prezime .

----------


## Optimisticna

Vriiiiiiiiiist!!!!!!!!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## milasova8

Jakov i Patrik

----------


## vucica

Ja ne odustajem od Jakova...to mi je super ime..i nema veze sa serijom!  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> A Art? Previse cudno?


Art Garfunkel  :Heart: , Art Buchwald  :Heart: ...

Ime je kratko i ostro, pa mi bas nije u duhu sredine u kojoj zivimo (kad dozivas dijete, zvuci kao da zoves peseka), ali opet je u skladu s globalnim trendovima. Mozda je samo trik u tome da se covjek navikne. 

To je Arthur, po svoj prilici. Arthur Schoppenhauer  :Grin: !

----------


## Peterlin

Optimisticna, evo jos prijedloga iz rukava (ne razmisljam previse, samo gledam da su samo 3 slova): Oto i Jan

----------


## apricot

Oto je tako super

----------


## karlita

a Tin :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

Tin je  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Tinova ima jako jako puno

----------


## karlita

kako gdje kod mene nema ,prije deset godina je bilo u "trendu " kao danas Jakov ,Luka, Leon, David...
a cure Hana ,Sara ,Lara...

----------


## babyboys

kad se moj Tin rodio , prije 11 godina, bio je jedan jedini u krugu 30 km.
u pkoli u svojoj generaciji je i dalje jedini, imaju još dva starija od njega.
a danas ih ima na svakom čošku.

kakava je situacija sa Franom, i njih ima dosta, jelda?

----------


## karlita

ima ih ali ako je tebi OK onda je to najbitnije
nikad se nezna koje će sljedeće ime biti u trendu evo prije par godina svaki drugi oko mene je bio  Borna
a sad na novo nisam čula da je netko dao to ime svom djetetu
MM se sviđa David a meni Mateo zasad...u pregovorima smo  :Laughing:  :psiholog:

----------


## babyboys

mi smo izbor sveli na Fran i David.
makar ja uporno tražim neko treće. nije mi nijedno od ova dva sjelo

----------


## milasova8

moj dragi se zove Fran,a vidite godište u potpisu :Smile: 

Patrik nije često pa eto prijedlog

----------


## Optimisticna

> Art Garfunkel , Art Buchwald ...
> 
> Ime je kratko i ostro, pa mi bas nije u duhu sredine u kojoj zivimo (kad dozivas dijete, zvuci kao da zoves peseka), ali opet je u skladu s globalnim trendovima. Mozda je samo trik u tome da se covjek navikne. 
> 
> To je Arthur, po svoj prilici. Arthur Schoppenhauer !


Malo zesca filozofija  :Laughing: 
pala je i prva obiteljska svadja zbog imena. Svi su se nasli pozvani da "pomognu" dati unuku, necaku ime. Otvorena sam za prijedloge, dapace pozeljni su, zato cesto pogledam i ovaj pdf. Ali kad svojima predlozim neko ime, odmah me odkantaju. Npr. Kazem Leon. Dobro, snazno ime, svekar kaze da ne dolazi u obzir da ima neko "stranjsko" ime??!! On bi htio da djete nosi hrvatsko ime. Kaze GRGA. Nisam znala kako bih reagirala. Dobro da nisam opala sa stolice. Mislim da je u nasoj kuci tema ime za djete zatvorena.

----------


## babyboys

patrik je predugo.

----------


## manal

Fran... to mi je otprilike kategorija niš' posebno. A David mi je lijepo, ne može čovjek ništa reći, ali u Vukovaru najčešće dano ime prošle godine. Evo, i neki dan se rodio jedan David, dok sam još bila na odjelu.

----------


## Peterlin

> patrik je predugo.


Evo malo hrvatskih kratkih imena: Vid, Rok 

S malo više od tri slova: Lovro, Donat i Grgur  :Grin: 

S još malo više slova: Krševan, Leopold

Uostalom, hrvatski kraljevi i kneževi obično imaju više slovai: Tomislav, Zdeslav, Trpimir, Krešimir

Obična narodna imena bila su česta kod moje generacije, a danas ih već ima manje (isto su mi lijepa, baš sam neki dan hvalila prijatelja kako je sinu odabrao lijepo ime, prvo na ovoj listi): Damir, Davor, Dražen, Mladen, Dubravko, Darko, Dalibor, Vjeran, Vedran, Goran, Željko

Česta imena svetaca u hrvatskom obliku isto su super: Josip, Nikola, Ivan, Marko, Antun

Bitno je i da ime paše uz prezime (bar je nama bilo). Nismo se obazirali na mišljenje okoline, a oni su se s vremenom navikli. Nije ni nama odmah bilo "klik" kad smo djeci birali imena, pogotovo ne za mlađeg sina, ali nakon odluke ime "sraste" s djetetom i više nitko ne razmišlja o tome da je izbor mogao biti i drugačiji...

----------


## babyboys

hrvatski kraljevi i kneževi su mi šogori  :Smile: 
kraljice su mi šogorice (mislim, njihove imenjakinje  :Razz: )
imam Joška, pa otpada Josip.
i imamo duuugo prezime.

tako da, 5 slova mi je maksimum, a ograničila bi se na 4.

----------


## Peterlin

Joooj, 4 slova...sad moram opet misliti... (Zapravo fulala sam, odgovor je bio za Optimisticnu (zato je onaj mrgreen uz ime Grgur) ali nema veze, zabavlja me to...)

Samo varijante ruskog podrijetla mi padaju na pamet: Igor, Vanja, Saša...

Četiri slova još imaju: Luka, Ivan, Jona, Leon, Vito i Alan

Nemam više inspiracije.

----------


## Optimisticna

:Smile: 
 Pocelo zabavljat i mene.
gledam turske sapunice s bakom i sad si mislim kako mi poslje toliko vremena ful normalno zvuce imena kao Umut ili Oguz.    Cetiri slova......

----------


## Optimisticna

Vriiist

----------


## ana.m

Pa s mužem smišljaj ime...Ovak vas je previše za to!

----------


## naniluc

4 slova- Toma, a vidim da već imaš Tina (htjela sam to predložiti)

----------


## Peterlin

> 4 slova- Toma, a vidim da već imaš Tina (htjela sam to predložiti)


Toma  :Heart: 

A ja preskocila ime svog mladjeg sina (4 slova): Emil

----------


## Li-la

meni su za sad jako sviđaju Vigo,Toma.. i Ivor ali mi ne paše uz prezime

----------


## manal

> Pocelo zabavljat i mene.
> gledam turske sapunice s bakom i sad si mislim kako mi poslje toliko vremena ful normalno zvuce imena kao Umut ili Oguz.    Cetiri slova......


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Optimisticna

A Ezel?    Cetiri slova.....

Tri slova. Zvat cu ga Hej.  :Laughing:

----------


## MoMo

Mozda je Hey vise fancy :Laughing:

----------


## elizabeta

Meni je najljepše muško ime Petar.

----------


## mašnica

U mom užem izboru su Matej, Martin i Jakov a mužu ne da mu se ne sviđaju nego niti sam nema niti jedan prijedlog  :Sad: . Sve se bojim da ćemo ime dogovarati preko sms-a kad rodim, koma, jako me to opterećuje.

----------


## MoMo

Meni je Martin :Heart:

----------


## Martini

pozdrav od nove članice  :Smile:  čim smo se zaručili, muž i ja smo (na moju inicijativu) odmah počeli pričati o imenima za djecu i odmah se dogovorili, ako bude muško - Bartol (po njegovom djedu), bude li curica Nina... dobili smo sina, zove se Bartol..sada sam opet trudna i pao je dogovor neka ja biram imena..pošto ja volim starinska, htjela sam (bude li muško) da se zove Blago..ali, nažalost mužu je umro otac prije 4 mjeseca, pa smo se odmah dogovorili bude li muško, bit će po njemu - Filip  :Smile:  još uvijek ne znamo spol, ali nije nam toliko ni važno, samo nek bude zdravo i sve ok  :Smile:  (bude li curica, bit će Zlata, ispričavam se na offtopicu)

----------


## bucka

ja sam "u posjedu" popisa imena koja su ljudi davali zg bebama u 2010. godini i ima ih stvarno zanimljivih
najčešća luka 334x
ivan 255x
marko 215x
petar, filip, karko, david...

najrjeđa isak, javor, ignacije, ijan, hamza, genc...

----------


## Mojca

Da je Smjehuljica dečko, zvala bi se Anej.

----------


## mona

> Ja ne odustajem od Jakova...to mi je super ime..i nema veze sa serijom!


moj se sin zove Jakov  :Very Happy: 
meni je bilo važno i šta ime znači

Jakov je "onaj koji Boga drži za petu " tj. "onaj koji ide Božjim stopama "

----------


## zadarmamica

moj se mali zove Krševan. dok sam bila trudna bilo mi je cudno,ali sad nemogu zamisliti da se drugacije zove.sve je stvar navike.  :Smile:

----------


## Bodulica

> moj se mali zove Krševan. dok sam bila trudna bilo mi je cudno,ali sad nemogu zamisliti da se drugacije zove.sve je stvar navike.



Baš lijepo  :Heart: 

Krševan je inače glavni zaštitnik Zadra, našeg prekrasnog grada  :Yes: .

----------


## Shania

Toma mi je predivno ime,moj prvi izbor, Petar mi je lijepo,ali ipak moj maleni bude Vili, uz nase prezime ispada bas fora...

----------


## Trina

> moj se sin zove Jakov 
> meni je bilo važno i šta ime znači
> 
> Jakov je "onaj koji Boga drži za petu " tj. "onaj koji ide Božjim stopama "


baš smo nedavno ja i prijateljica komentirale kako su svi jakovi koje znamo živahni, ono, pravi mali inteligentni berekinčići.

----------


## emily

nedavno sam upoznala jednog mladica od 5 godina po imenu *Jens
*bas mi se svidja ime

----------


## apricot

> ja sam "u posjedu" popisa imena koja su ljudi davali zg bebama u 2010. godini i ima ih stvarno zanimljivih
> najčešća luka 334x
> ivan 255x
> marko 215x
> petar, filip, karko, david...
> 
> najrjeđa isak, javor, ignacije, ijan, hamza, genc...


kos-ta
kos-ta
kos-ta

----------


## Kaae

:cupakosu: 

To samo zato sto je sad znamo da je musko. A ne znamo ni otprilike koje bi mu trebalo biti ime.  

Nedavno mi je na pamet pao Paavo, na sto sam dobila povratnu informaciju u stilu:  :Shock:   :Confused:   :drek:   :psiholog:

----------


## apricot

tako bi se pisalo ili izgovaralo?

----------


## Kaae

Tako se pise, izgovara se Pavo. Cisto ono, kad vec imamo norvesko-njemacko-hrvatsku kombinaciju porijekla (ajd jos malo i crnogorskog s moje strane), zasto ne iskoristiti i finsko ime?  :lool: 

Ali nece.

----------


## jelena.O

a na kaj to vuče ime, na meriku ili tu?

----------


## jelena.O

a zakaj onda ne obični Pavo

----------


## dagnja

> nedavno sam upoznala jednog mladica od 5 godina po imenu *Jens
> *bas mi se svidja ime


Jens je vrlo često ime u Danskoj, pretpostavljam i u ostalim skand.zemljama. Meni nije jedno od dražih, ali razumijem da je u Hr.posebno.  :Wink:

----------


## Kaae

> a zakaj onda ne obični Pavo


Zato sto bi obicni Pavo bio Pejvo.

----------


## maria71

za kaae   tristan ?

ludvig ?

otokar ?

----------


## Kaae

Tristan je svaka druga americka susa trenutno. Rastu na drvetu. Ova druga dva su mi prestrasna za malo dijete. Znam da ce jednog dana narasti, ali ipak nema sansi da ga tako nazovem.

----------


## apricot

nije maria bila dugo ovdje, ne zna da nema smisla tebi išta predlagati

----------


## ana.m

> nije maria bila dugo ovdje, ne zna da nema smisla tebi išta predlagati


 :Laughing: 

Velim ti ja...Shtef!!

----------


## Idnom

> Toma mi je predivno ime,moj prvi izbor, Petar mi je lijepo,ali ipak moj maleni bude Vili, uz nase prezime ispada bas fora...


Shania, i nas ce biti Vili  :Smile: 
Vec ga neko vrijeme svi tako zovemo. Isto nam nije bio prvi izbor, ali mi je to tak nekako simpa ime i svima je vec priraslo srcu da ne moze biti vise nikako drukcije nego Vili  :Smile:

----------


## Shania

> Shania, i nas ce biti Vili 
> Vec ga neko vrijeme svi tako zovemo. Isto nam nije bio prvi izbor, ali mi je to tak nekako simpa ime i svima je vec priraslo srcu da ne moze biti vise nikako drukcije nego Vili


pa sad sam se sjetila da sam to negdje procitala,meni je preslatko ime,vec je rucni rad iznad kinderbeta,sarena slova,VILI  ,i mi ga vec zovemo tako od 25tt

----------


## Kaae

> nije maria bila dugo ovdje, ne zna da nema smisla tebi išta predlagati


Kako nema? Jesam te lijepo pitala sta da radim s onom ogradom na stepenicama? Jesam se bunila kad si mi dala ideju?  :lool:

----------


## mishekica

> ja sam "u posjedu" popisa imena koja su ljudi davali zg bebama u 2010. godini i ima ih stvarno zanimljivih
> najčešća luka 334x
> ivan 255x
> marko 215x
> petar, filip, karko, david...
> 
> najrjeđa isak, javor, ignacije, ijan, hamza, genc...


Ma šta je moguće da je 2010. bilo TOLIKO Ivana, Luka i Marka (Markova?)?

Ja vam neću napisati koji su naši favoriti jer ne želimo još nikom reći  :Grin:  , ali ću vam reći imena koja su mi jako lijepa, ali ih muž neće.  :Coffee: 

Daklem:
Patrik
Leon
Eugen  :Heart: 
Tin
Lovro
Sebastijan
Viktor
Leopold

----------


## adal

joj kaae jesi teska  :Razz:  bas me zanima kako ce se na kraju bebica zvati  :Undecided: 
meni su lijepa Benjamin,Adin,Dean,Bojan,Leon....

----------


## milasova8

Albert-rijetko i lijepo ime

----------


## mishekica

> meni su lijepa Benjamin....


E, da! I meni je Benjamin prelijepo ime, ali ovaj moj neće pa neće. Šmrc.

----------


## Peterlin

> To samo zato sto je sad znamo da je musko. A ne znamo ni otprilike koje bi mu trebalo biti ime.  
> 
> Nedavno mi je na pamet pao Paavo, na sto sam dobila povratnu informaciju u stilu:


Bas je dobro ime, skandinavska varijanta.

Podsjeca me na Pcelicu Maju...onaj njezin prijatelj se tako zove.

----------


## mishekica

> Podsjeca me na Pcelicu Maju...onaj njezin prijatelj se tako zove.


Tako se i moj pradjed zvao.  :Heart:  Ali samo s jednim a  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

a Oleg, meni je baš krasno to ime

----------


## slonicanelica

ja odlučila a na mm je da se složi.
bit će Krsto.
već ga tako zovem.

----------


## palčica

Sitno brojimo do dolaska malog Maka.  :Smile: 
Nismo htjeli ni tradicionalno ime (jer nismo ni mi), ni često, ni sa x i y, a opet smo htjeli neko koje će se slagati s dugim prezimenom na ić. E sada, nama je odmah nekako sjelo za naše dijete, zemljano je, prirodno, jednostavno, ali reakcije su svakakve. Naši prijatelji su oduševljeni, nekako im je sjelo, mojima također, svekrvići su malo u čudu kao i neki poznanici. To nas ne dira jer da se zove kako god bilo bi komentara. Premda je popis bio dug i imao dosta lijepih imena izgleda da nijedno drugo nama nije bilo za našeg mališu.

----------


## nine

ja sam odustala, prvo dite s ex. ja sam tila Roko,a on je htio Duje, ispala je curica srećom pa smo se lako dogovorili, inače ne znam kako bi...
sad kad imam "normalnog" MM koji poštuje moje želje i ne pravi problem oko ničeg mali se opet ne može zvat Roko jer je to jedno od njihovih talijanskih prezimena, naravno pravopisno drugačije i opet se ništa od ovih šta se meni sviđaju ne slaže s njegovim prezimenom.... za sada je Len-germansko znaćenje snažan kao lav....
al čekam dok se ne rodi...tek tad ću odlučit da li mu "stoji" to ime  :Smile:

----------


## manal

Len! Zanimljivo... I like.  :Smile: 

Ja sam baš zadovoljna s našim odabirom imena, Roman i Simon  :Heart:  nadam se da ću i za par godina tako misliti, jer nekad ti se neko ime odjednom uopće više ne sviđa.

----------


## Beti3

Mak-kao cvijet?

Len-niste u Primorju, zar ne? Mi tako kažemo za lijen.

Ma, svatko ima pravo dati ime po želji, ali ipak razmislite kako će biti tom djetetu kad odraste.

----------


## vucica

Imam prijatelja koji se zove Lav! I baš mu stoji..nikad nisam cula da se tako netko zove, dok njega nisam upoznala.

----------


## mala-vila

Len mi fenomenalno! Iako ja volim da muška imena sadržavaju slovo R, jer mi zvuče snažno i uzemljeno, ali Len je  :Heart: , nisam nikad cula za to ime.
Za Lav sam cula puno puta i isto mi je ok ime

----------


## palčica

> Mak-kao cvijet?
> 
> Len-niste u Primorju, zar ne? Mi tako kažemo za lijen.
> 
> Ma, svatko ima pravo dati ime po želji, ali ipak razmislite kako će biti tom djetetu kad odraste.


Da, Mak kao cvijet, kao Mak Dizdar, ..... Kako će im biti kad odrastu? Ja se nadam da će i Mak i Len biti sretni dječaci, a kasnije i muškarci.  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo

> Da, Mak kao cvijet, kao Mak Dizdar, .....


Mozda tvoj Mak bude Mak kao cvijet, ali da je kao Dizdar onda je Mehmedalija Mak Dizdar :Wink:  
U svakom slucaju, meni je to jako lijepo ime

----------


## Zrina

> Da, Mak kao cvijet, kao Mak Dizdar, ..... Kako će im biti kad odrastu? Ja se nadam da će i Mak i Len biti sretni dječaci, a kasnije i muškarci.


Meni je Mak prekrasno ime- bio je moj favorit,ali sam se ipak predomislila je nam se rimuje sa prezimenom pa mislim da bi to ipak bilo malo previše.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nine

Ne Len je sasvim normalno ime vani...svi smo čuli za Leonardo Di Caprio i Leonardo da Vinci.... jer Len je skračena verzija od Leonardo...
u ovakvom obliku_ leonardo_ se javlja u nas, italiji, španjoskoj i portugalu, a u drugim  zemljama: _lee, len, lenard, lenn, lennard, lennart, lennered, leonidas, leonides, leonis, lonnard … leo_ ...lenny 
i ne znaći Lav, nego baš odvažan, snažan kao lav  :Smile: 

kao šta moja mala nije Antonija već Tonia, sukladno s tim da je moja baka bila Tona a dok nije došla u Split, tamo je postala Tonka  :Smile:  




> Mak-kao cvijet?
> 
> Len-niste u Primorju, zar ne? Mi tako kažemo za lijen.
> 
> Ma, svatko ima pravo dati ime po želji, ali ipak razmislite kako će biti tom djetetu kad odraste.


joj nasmijala si me, ne dugo e kao Lin, Lijen, Len, već brzo i kratko, a i btw. pitanje je di će to dite odrast, jer kad bi tako gledali u nekim zemljama se smiju našim najnormalnijim imenima, sad smo u Istri koja je multinacionalna i baš otvorena prema svemu, možda se vratimo u Split, a možda kod njegovih u Italiju, a možda kod moje rodbine u Švedsku, Ameriku...svejedno smatram to univerzalnim imenom čak i ako ode u Kinu  :Smile: 

btw. baka mi se prezivala Ivica  :Smile:

----------


## nine

> Da, Mak kao cvijet, kao Mak Dizdar, ..... Kako će im biti kad odrastu? Ja se nadam da će i Mak i Len biti sretni dječaci, a kasnije i muškarci.


i ja isto...i za sve Romane, Simone, Mate, Ante, Duje i ostale......  :Heart:

----------


## Nitenaja

Meni su lijepa stara hrvatska imena,tako da imamo Juraja,u listopadu nam stiže Grgur,Grga.Curica isto ima domaće ime.Lijepo mi je čuti i ova modernija imena(Max,Tin,Sven,...),no mislim da su se imene masovno počela izmišljati,npr.čula sam nedugo ime Noemi,djevojčica iz susjedne ulice,kao da se imenom pokušava djete istaknuti,ili... sam ja konzerva!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Meni su lijepa stara hrvatska imena,tako da imamo Juraja,u listopadu nam stiže Grgur,Grga.Curica isto ima domaće ime.Lijepo mi je čuti i ova modernija imena(Max,Tin,Sven,...),no mislim da su se imene masovno počela izmišljati,npr.čula sam nedugo ime Noemi,djevojčica iz susjedne ulice,kao da se imenom pokušava djete istaknuti,ili... sam ja konzerva!


noemi je biblijsko ime

meni bi prekrasno ime bilo zvir odd. na čakavštini izvor, što je i ime riječkog izvora - zvir. no, za dobar dio ljudi to bi bila samo zvijer  :Grin:

----------


## mishekica

Pa ja ću poludit  :gaah: 

Više mi se ne sviđa ime koje smo odabrali za (eventualnog) sina.

Trebam nove prijeloge. Ime ne smije završavati na slova L, K, N, R ili S jer će biti teško izgovoriti s prezimenom. Možda bi bilo najbolje da završava na samoglasnik, a nijedno mi takvo ime ne pada na pamet, osim Ivano, što mi ne dolazi u obzir.  :No:

----------


## Lutonjica

pa hrpa ih završava na samoglasnik
marko matko natko nikola luka lovro mario dario grga karlo vito bruno

----------


## Lutonjica

toni toma saša vanja borna vili ratko roko matija

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa ja ću poludit 
> 
> Više mi se ne sviđa ime koje smo odabrali za (eventualnog) sina.
> 
> Trebam nove prijeloge. Ime ne smije završavati na slova L, K, N, R ili S jer će biti teško izgovoriti s prezimenom. Možda bi bilo najbolje da završava na samoglasnik, a nijedno mi takvo ime ne pada na pamet, osim Ivano, što mi ne dolazi u obzir.


Muška imena koja završavaju na samoglasnik: 

Nikola, Nino, Vito, Leo ili Leonardo, Toma, Marko, Luka, Ivo ili Ivica, Mario, Mirko, Roko, Darko, Dario, Silvio ili Silvije... ima ih cijela hrpa. 

Ako imaš dubovačke krvi, onda može i Stijepo  :Heart:

----------


## mishekica

Hvala, ništa od navedneog  :Grin: 

Borna mi je predivno ime, ali se isto teško izgovara s prezimenom (zbog tog R).
Većinu imena koja ste nabrojale imaju ili moji ili njegovi bratići / nećaci / prijatelji... Nitko od njih ne zaslužuje da mi se dijete zove po njemu (ili da MISLI da se zove po njemu  :Grin: ).

Ma ne mora biti na samoglasnik, samo kažem da bi realno bilo lakše  :Smile:  Smije završavati na, recimo, D ili T. To se da izgovoriti. I neću Vida  :Grin:

----------


## mishekica

Hm, od navedenih možda može Karlo. Vidjet ću hoće li mi se sutra sviđati.  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

Pa ako hoćeš nešto neobično, daj djetetu ime Kalisto ili Brcko... (mi na poslu obično tako predlažemo imena kad netko treba dobiti dijete ili unuka i super se zabavljamo...)

Može i Bartolomeo, ali to bi lako mogli kratiti u Bartol (što ne zadovoljava kriterije).

----------


## tangerina

ima i Maro  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> ima i Maro


 :Smile:  Ma mi smo tu totalni kontinentalci.
Tako je kolega, inače Zagorac, nazvao sina Roko. Mislim, lijepo mi je ime, hrvatsko je itd., ali uz njegovo totalno zagorsko prezime zvuči naprosto smiješno. I to ne samo meni  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

A sad ozbiljno: Janko i Vinko su meni krasna imena, ali nisu nam pasala uz prezime

Kolege imaju sinove koji se zovu Hrvoje i Andrija

----------


## mishekica

Sad sam se sjetila imena Filip. To bi pasalo. Ne znam ima li muž nekog zadrtog neprijatelja s tim imenom.  :Laughing: 

Baš sam nedavno razgovarala s drugom trudnicom o tim imenima pa smo zaključile kako se sad vraćaju u modu ta neka, nazovimo, starinska imena. Meni se to baš ne sviđa pretjerano, bez uvrede ikome. 
S jedne strane imamo ta prastara imena hrvatskih kneževa i kraljeva koja su mi uvijek lijepa (osim Zdeslava i Tvrtka  :Grin: ), a s druge strane imamo ta imena naših djedova s kojima se ja nikako ne mogu pomiriti (npr. Franjo, Andrija, Đuro...).
Dobro, koliko sam shvatila Peterlin je ipak malo starija od mene.  :Smile:  Možda će se mojoj djeci (opet) sviđati takva imena kakva ja ne volim.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sad sam se sjetila imena Filip. To bi pasalo. Ne znam ima li muž nekog zadrtog neprijatelja s tim imenom. 
> 
> Baš sam nedavno razgovarala s drugom trudnicom o tim imenima pa smo zaključile kako se sad vraćaju u modu ta neka, nazovimo, starinska imena. Meni se to baš ne sviđa pretjerano, bez uvrede ikome. 
> S jedne strane imamo ta prastara imena hrvatskih kneževa i kraljeva koja su mi uvijek lijepa (osim Zdeslava i Tvrtka ), a s druge strane imamo ta imena naših djedova s kojima se ja nikako ne mogu pomiriti (npr. Franjo, Andrija, Đuro...).
> Dobro, koliko sam shvatila Peterlin je ipak malo starija od mene.  Možda će se mojoj djeci (opet) sviđati takva imena kakva ja ne volim.


Pa dobro si shvatila, ja sam okrenula 50 nedavno  :Grin: 

Evo navodim još imena ljudi oko sebe, koja su generacijski između: Željko, Zdravko, Miljenko, Branko, Josip...

Ali nemam ništa protiv Filipa, više mi se sviđa nego Karlo. To je ime bilo "in" prije dvadesetak godina. Ne možeš tome izbjeći. I moj stariji ima ime za kojim se okretalo pol parkića kad smo ga zvali. Najbolji prijatelj mu ima isto to ime i najbolji bratov prijatelj...

Uostalom, biraj po osjećaju iz srca, ne možeš promašiti... Kad dijete jednom dobije ime, rijetko ćeš pomišljati na to da se moglo zvati i drugačije.

----------


## mishekica

Možda na kraju ipak bude Filip. I mužu se sviđa. Zanimljivo je da nemamo nikog s tim imenom, čak ni u najdaljoj familiji. Imam par kolega iz srednje / s faksa, ali mi nikad nisu bili niti posebno dobri, ni posebno loši, tako da nema negativnih emocija.  :Grin:

----------


## mishekica

I, da, što se tiče pošasti imena... Sad ima TOLIKO tih klinaca koji se zovu Noa, Jan, Vito ili Vid, da to nije normalno.
Mislim, divna imena, ali mislim da je došlo do zasićenja.  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

Evo da se i ja javim, mada je jos rano i ne znamo spol... Nekako oduvijek prizeljkujem djecaka i imam ime kojem mi nema premca, a evo gore procitah i znacenje... sad mi je jos draze. Dakle, *Leni*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BuBA

meni je Šimun predivno ime  :Very Happy:

----------


## Peterlin

> I, da, što se tiče pošasti imena... Sad ima TOLIKO tih klinaca koji se zovu Noa, Jan, Vito ili Vid, da to nije normalno.
> Mislim, divna imena, ali mislim da je došlo do zasićenja.


Pa da, uvijek to ide generacijski...

U mojoj generaciji u svakom je razredu bilo nekoliko Davora, Damira, Darka i Branka... Od cura svaka treća se svala Sanja, Tanja, Dubravka ili Marina. Prije toga je bila najezda ruskih imena tipa Igor, Boris, Tamara i slično (i danas mi se sviđaju, bila su mi ok ali ne pašu uz austrougarsko prezime).

Nakon toga su isplivala imena prethodnih generacija pa su dečki počeli dobivati imena svojih djedova - Martin, Matej i slično. Kad je moja prijateljica prije 25 godina kćeri dala ime Barbara (po svojoj baki Barici) mnogi su se čudili - uuuu, starinsko ime! Ime je vrlo brzo došlo na listu popularnih. 

Sad su popularni ovi koje si ti napisala, ali ima i stariih ljudi koji se tak zovu (Vid Balog mi prvi pada na pamet)

Nema to veze. Kad nađete ime koje vam "sjedne", znat ćete da je to ok i analitika će ostati samo ovdje, na forumu i sličnim mjestima. A drugi ljudi se naviknu čak i kad im izbor djetetovog imena u prvom trenutku nije baš po volji.

Filip  :Heart:

----------


## trampolina

> noemi je biblijsko ime
> 
> meni bi prekrasno ime bilo zvir odd. na čakavštini izvor, što je i ime riječkog izvora - zvir. no, za dobar dio ljudi to bi bila samo zvijer


Ajme, Zvir, prepre  :Heart: 
Da imam još jednog sina sigurno bi ušlo u uži izbor, i strpljivo bi objašnjavala značenje  :Laughing: 
Super bi se uklopilo s ostalima.

Jedno od boljih imena koje sam čula nedavno - Vihor, ali tu treba pogoditi i karakter djeteta. Ne mogu zamisliti nekog kmečavca (poput mog starijeg npr.) da se tako zove.
I Jasen mi je lijepo.

----------


## thaia28

jako mi se sviđaju stara imena - Trpimir, Višeslav, Zdeslav, Bartol no MM nije oduševljen; favorit mi je Tvrtko, ali nam to nikako nikako ne paše uz prezime
zasada je Filip :Heart:

----------


## apricot

ajme, Zvir!
predivno nešto!

tko na ovim stranicama ne nađe nešto za svoje dijete, vjerojatno ni neće
ima doista predivnih imena  :Heart: 

gdje nam je Kaae

----------


## Kosjenka

Zvir je predivno.
Meni je za mog prvorodjenog bio favorit Niksa.
Trampolina imas pravo za vihora I jasena, isto tako ne mogu Ognjena zamisliti kao plavusana.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Ajme, Zvir, prepre 
> Da imam još jednog sina sigurno bi ušlo u uži izbor, i strpljivo bi objašnjavala značenje 
> Super bi se uklopilo s ostalima.
> 
> Jedno od boljih imena koje sam čula nedavno - Vihor, ali tu treba pogoditi i karakter djeteta. Ne mogu zamisliti nekog kmečavca (poput mog starijeg npr.) da se tako zove.
> I Jasen mi je lijepo.


uh, i tako paše na moju nevu i zoru. vidim se kako a njišemo pjevajući _​zvira voda iz kamena, lipa studena_

još dodajem imena sinova djevojke s kojom sam dijelila kupaonicu u studentskom domu - val (uobičajenije) i sol (zaista neobično)

----------


## Kaae

Kaae ima ime vec par tjedana pa se ne javlja.   :lool: 

Nemamo jos middle name, ali i ovo je pocetak. Osim ako ne izadje van vristeci da on nije jedan od _tih._  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

pa da
javljala si se dok si nas zlostavljala
a sad kad bi trebalo podijeliti informaciju, ušutila se ko čir na g****i

----------


## Kaae

To sigurno nikad nisi imala jedan od tih cireva... ta cuda ne sute. (Moj jedan jedini se zvao Pero, samo da znate, kad smo vec kod imena za decke. :rofl: )


Hm, sad da u isti post naguram i ime buduceg sina? 

Ajd dobro. Markus.

----------


## apricot

imam jednoga u obitelji

lijepo ime

----------


## AdioMare

jao meni, zvir i sol  :Grin:

----------


## matahari

> To sigurno nikad nisi imala jedan od tih cireva... ta cuda ne sute. (Moj jedan jedini se zvao Pero, samo da znate, kad smo vec kod imena za decke. :rofl: )
> 
> 
> Hm, sad da u isti post naguram i ime buduceg sina? 
> 
> Ajd dobro. *Markus*.


Ave!!! Nice!

----------


## Kaae

Mi  ne znamo niti jednog Markusa, cak ni Marcusa. Pase uz prezime, isto se cita bilo gdje... vidjet cemo.

----------


## Bodulica

Ajoj, bez uvrede, ali Zvir ovdje kod nas ima samo jedno značenje koje baš nije milozvučnog prizvuka. Ne znam kako bi matičar tek reagirao da mu netko dođe s takvim prijedlogom. :/

----------


## mishekica

Meni se ne sviđa ni Zvir, ni Val, ni Sol. 
Valjda sam konzerva.  :Coffee:

----------


## trampolina

> Ajoj, bez uvrede, ali Zvir ovdje kod nas ima samo jedno značenje koje baš nije milozvučnog prizvuka. Ne znam kako bi matičar tek reagirao da mu netko dođe s takvim prijedlogom. :/


Nikako. Samo bi ga upisao. Eventualno bi ga slovkao  :Grin: 

Ovčice, i meni je prva asocijacija bila Zvira voda  :Yes:

----------


## Trina

Zvir je Zvijer, to znate? Val mi još i može proći (ja svoje nebi tako nazvala) ali ova druga dva nikako

----------


## Sirius Black

> Meni se ne sviđa ni Zvir, ni Val, ni Sol. 
> Valjda sam konzerva.


 Ni meni se ne sviđa nijedno. Zvir me podsjeća na onog srpskog ubojicu kojeg su zvali Zver.  :Embarassed: 

Markus mi je super  :Very Happy:

----------


## apricot

> Zvir je Zvijer, to znate? Val mi još i može proći (ja svoje nebi tako nazvala) ali ova druga dva nikako



ali naglasak nije ni blizu takav
kad kažeš Zvir, sa naglaskom kao "žir". ne vjerujem da bi itko za neku zvijer pomislio

meni i dalje predivno  <3

ovca, navijam da rodiš i sina i da ti zaZVIRi po kući

----------


## trampolina

Pa čekaj malo, jel to onda Zviiiir ili Zvir (kratkosilazni)?

----------


## Bodulica

pa mi ovdje te dvije riječi izgovaramo gotovo isto, s dugosilaznim akcentom. Znam da u nekim krajevima riječ zvir znači vrelo, ali kod nas u Dalmaciji je značenje ipak drugačije. Nešto slično kao što nam je vida šaraf, ali mi je i taj šaraf prihvatljiviji od zviri. :Grin: 

No, pretpostavljam da ovca ne živi u ovim krajevima, pa ovaj moj osvrt možete slobodno zanemariti. :Wink:

----------


## Peterlin

> Zvir je Zvijer, to znate? Val mi još i može proći (ja svoje nebi tako nazvala) ali ova druga dva nikako


Slažem se...

Sjećam se jednog Slovenca s faksa, ime mu je Iztok. Da su mu roditelji za ime odabrali suprotnu stranu svijeta, to bi na slovenščini bilo Zahod. Ili zahod - kako želite...

Ja bih u svakom slučaju izbjegla ime koje se može nezgodno tumačiti. Djeca su u stanju iskriviti i sasvim obična imena, a s ovim Zvirom čak ništa posebno ne treba raditi, dovoljno je da čovjek ode u Dalmaciju i predstavi se negdje (katastrofa).

----------


## flopica

meni se ne sviđa ni zvir ni val ni sol
dapače, ali svakom svoje
markus mi je pak lijepo, čvrsto, muževno

ja sam trebala biti Ares (značenje nije po mom ukusu)
ali moj roditelji imaju uvrnut smisao za imena
možda zato malo zazirem od neobičnih imena, puno tereta na nejaka pleća
iako sada obožavam svoje neobično ime
ali trebalo je do toga doći  :psiholog:

----------


## apricot

a ne znam
moje dijete jako voli svoje ime
i odlično se s njime nosi
možda zato što meni nije neobično, nego "seljačko", pa sam sam slala takve vibre
nisam uopće kužila da je neobično dok se ljudi na ovome forumu nisu počeli iščuđavati

----------


## flopica

apricot ma naravno, ja govorim o tome kako je meni bilo
moguće da je i do sredine, još pamtim tu težinu kad se svi čude i kad moraš ponavljati prekonekoliko puta
pa dodatno objašnjavati, pa izvedenice mog imena
baš mi je to godinama dojadilo
ok. danas je situacija skroz drugačija, uglavnom dobijem komplimente 
ali u tim n ježnim godinama mi je znalo ostaviti gorak okus

----------


## apricot

i sad mi izvoli napisati kako se zoveš!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

sumnjam da ću uskoro roditi, nije za sada u planu. a s dva prezimena, od kojih je jedno strano i komplicirano se piše - mislim da bih ipak pazila s imenom

inače mi djevojčice imaju imena seljačko-bajkovita, pa ponekad maštam i tražim još koje takvo - i muško i žensko

u primorju sam, mada mi je podrijetlo mađarsko i ćićsko, pa bi se tu svašta još moglo naći

da su ove djevojčice bile dječaci bile bi *jagor* i *pave*

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

iztok je baš uobičajeno slovensko ime, ali ne postoji njegova suprotna strana, odnosno zahod nije nikakvo ime za slovence

----------


## Kayyya

meni je pavel predivno ime

da ikad rodim sina, tako bi se zvao

----------


## mishekica

> moje dijete jako voli svoje ime
> i odlično se s njime nosi


Jesu u potpisu prava imena ili nadimci? Ako smijem znati, jelte  :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Ja bih u svakom slučaju izbjegla ime koje se može nezgodno tumačiti. Djeca su u stanju iskriviti i sasvim obična imena, a s ovim Zvirom čak ništa posebno ne treba raditi, dovoljno je da čovjek ode u Dalmaciju i predstavi se negdje (katastrofa).


Slažem se, nikad ne znaš gdje se što može kako tumačiti, ali ja bih bar izbjegla ono za što je sigurno da će puno ljudi shvatiti krivo. Npr. Nora u sjevernom dijelu Hrvatske (mislim da bi se moja mala popišala od smijeha da to čuje) ili Leni za dečka.

----------


## apricot

> Jesu u potpisu prava imena ili nadimci? Ako smijem znati, jelte


prava pravcata

----------


## Trina

> meni je pavel predivno ime
> 
> da ikad rodim sina, tako bi se zvao


Sad si me sjetila na jednog Čeha Pavela koji me se hvatao jedno ljeto..Neloš dečkić bio. Pa mi je i ime simpatično. Apricot, Zvir se i izgovara kao žir i u Dalmaciji se ne može protumačiti nikako dručaje nego tako kako je-Zvir

----------


## Lutonjica

i meni je zvir super, i uopće ne kužim zašto je problem da je to nekom zvijer. zvijer je divlja životinja i u čem je problem? i lav je zvijer pa nitko ne misli da bi bilo prestrašno sina nazvati leo(n).

to sa zvir i zvijer mi je isto kao komentari da zar me nije strah što sam sinku dala ime po vražjem sinu :rolleyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

pa i tolstoj je bio zvijer LOL

----------


## Kaae

Problem je, u principu, kad non stop moras objasnjavati sto/zasto ti je nesto ime i kako se to zapravo pise. Znacenje je malo manje bitno, ali ipak smo gledali da ne ispadne u prijevodu nesto bezvezno, kad nije bas neophodno.

----------


## mishekica

2010. godine učestalost imena Filip 4,45%  :gaah: 

Sad ponovno razmišljam o Borni. Možda ipak paše uz prezime.  :škartoc:

----------


## mishekica

Čitam temu od početka, u potrazi za inspiracijom, pa sam vidjela kako su se neke forumašice žalile na komentare okoline. Ja sam se prije trudnoće uvjerila da, *koje god* ime da spomeneš, *bilo kome*, *uvijek* ćeš dobiti neki komentar. "Pa zašto baš to, pa po kome to, a zašto ne u ovom obliku...?" Odlučila sam to sasjeći u korijenu i kad me netko pita za ime, kažem da nismo odlučili. Dobro, to praktički i jest istina  :Grin:  ali ne govorim čak ni koja su imena u igri. Ljudi si previše daju za pravo.  :Coffee: 

Btw, Zrin mi je baš lijepo ime.  :Smile:  Nama nikako ne ide uz prezime pa ga neću maznuti.

----------


## Zora Eriaryin

> prava pravcata


Nije ime koje bi ja odabrala, ali svakom svoje.

Orka mi je super nadimak za Auroru.

----------


## mašnica

Meni je Borna jako lijepo ime, suprugu se ne sviđa...možda ipak prođe Martin....

----------


## mishekica

Moram priznati da ne razumijem tu fascinaciju biblijskim / katoličkim imenima.
Hrpu puta sam čula da su "ime izabrali iz Bibilije" ili da su "tražili lijepo ime u katoličkom kalendaru"... a sve to od ljudi koji su zadnji put bili u crkvi na krštenju tom djetetu. A prije tog na svom vjenčanju. A prije tog na krizmi.

Mislim, svakome njegovo. Ali ne kužim tu potrebu da se naglasi kako je ime "sveto", a ne živiš kršćanskim životom. Ili je bitno samo da si deklarativno otac / Hrvat / katolik?  :Confused: 

Edit: komentar se ne odnosi ni na što napisano od vas ovdje, sada.  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> joj nasmijala si me, ne dugo e kao Lin, Lijen, Len, već brzo i kratko, a i btw. pitanje je di će to dite odrast, jer kad bi tako gledali u nekim zemljama se smiju našim najnormalnijim imenima,


Sad tek vidim da si mi odgovorila. Kod nas se kaže kratko len, primorci ne rastežu. "len" znači lijen, ali nije važno, tko želi izmisliti ime, neka izmišlja. Dijete će se valjda znati nositi s njim.

----------


## Bodulica

> i meni je zvir super, i uopće ne kužim zašto je problem da je to nekom zvijer. zvijer je divlja životinja i u čem je problem? i lav je zvijer pa nitko ne misli da bi bilo prestrašno sina nazvati leo(n).
> 
> to sa zvir i zvijer mi je isto kao komentari da zar me nije strah što sam sinku dala ime po vražjem sinu :rolleyes:


A čuj, vidi se da ne živiš u ovom dijelu Hrvatske. :Smile: 
Ako ovdje nekom kažeš da je Lav to podrazumijeva hrabrost, odvažnost i još neke pozitivne konotacije, dok kad bi nekom rekla da je zvir to baš i ne bi bilo dočekano kao kompliment, dapače...riječ ima jedan jako ružan prizvuk. Kladim se da je većina vas čula ovu pjesmu 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF2k66g3PoQ  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Kad pročitam da je netko dao ili će dati djetetu ime po životinjskoj vrsti, po namirnici, pridjev za ime, stranu svijeta...pomislim da je dotični/a malo...e, sad kako da se izrazim a da ne vrijeđam...

Inače naš velečasni nije htio krstiti dijete imenom koje su izabrali roditelji, zvuči poput tri nasumično odabrana slova. I matičari se drže zakona i neće upisati ime koje nije ime. Ovo koje svećenik nije dopustio, matičar je upisao. Nisu ni svi aršini isti,  :Wink: 
Ime nas ipak određuje, zar ne?

----------


## Kaae

Ali tko zapravo odredjuje sto je ime, a sto nije? Nije bas da postoji knjiga sluzbenih imena, odobrenih od strane RH, ili neke druge drzave.

Tvrtko otpada jer je pridjev(ast). I Tihomir, isto. Zapravo su onda i Miroslav i Branimir bezveze, a i Vid. I Tihana ima neko skriveno znacenje, a i Nenad. Bogami i Darko. I Hrvoje je  previse hrvatski nastrojen. Dunja, Visnja, Jagoda... koma; obicne vocke. Dobro, ajde, nije bas Salata ili Brasno, ali ipak. I Leon, Lav, Vuk su bezveze. Ne mozes biti ni Ante, jer to ipak jedan obican prijedlog ako ga prevedes na hrvatski. Valjda moze Ivan, ali mozda previse asocira na Iunutra. 

I tako u nedogled.

----------


## apricot

ni ja ne razumijem tko je onaj koji će reći da je neki skup slova - ime, a drugi skup, da to nije.

npr. Tamara
predivno ime, meni jedno od najljepših ženskih
tri suglasnika, tri samoglasnika
jednako kao i Gasaza
ili Lataba

baš su mi svećenik ili matičarka/matičar ti koji će odrediti da je nešto ime, a nešto nije, po principu "nisam nikad čuo/čula"!
ako nisu otvoreni za prihvaćanje razčičitoga, rade na pogrešnim mjestima.
to mije, otprilike, kao da kirurg ne može podbijeti krv.
ili socijalna radnica - tužne obiteljske priče.

na stranu što ja ne volim imena koja mi otprije ne sjede u uhu i koja se MENI čine kao skup, manje ili više vješto, složenih slova, ali ako se roditeljima sviđa... a tko im brani.

----------


## apricot

aha, da

ono što mi je doista ružno, to je spoj stranog imena, sa ipsilonima i nenašim slovima... uz čić, vić, pić prezimena 
moj bratić je kćeri dao ime Stephanie... uz muslimansko prezime
to mi je ruglo
njima nije  :Smile:

----------


## trampolina

E ovo je i meni ružno. Ne paše nikako.

Moji 2/3 imaju zbilja neobična imena i nijednom me matičar nije krivo ni pogledao, a kamoli da bi rekao da ih neće upisati. A živim u malom mjestu. Tako dok svojim ušima ne čujem da su roditelji imali problema pri upisu djeteta za mene to ostaje urbana legenda.

Bodulice, ja živim u Dalmaciji, i kod nas je Zvir zvijer i svakako bi dala to ime da imam još kojeg sina. Ali meni je zvijer=lav, tigar... nije religijski obojena, i samim tim nema nikakvo negativno značnje.

Već vidim poplavu Zviri za koju godinu  :Grin: 

A da se vratim na temu, Pavel je prekrasno ime, ali kad se sjetim jednog malog čovjeka velikih kompleksa odmah mi je manje drago.

----------


## Peterlin

> aha, da
> 
> ono što mi je doista ružno, to je spoj stranog imena, sa ipsilonima i nenašim slovima... uz čić, vić, pić prezimena 
> moj bratić je kćeri dao ime Stephanie... uz muslimansko prezime
> to mi je ruglo
> njima nije


Slažem se, i meni takve kombinacije škripe pod zubima. I mi smo htjeli djeci izabrati imena koja ne deru uši ni u hrvatskom ni u njemačkom i drugim jezicima u govoru i pismu, pa smo si time sami dodatno ograničili izbor. Tja, drugi ljudi ne misle tako...

----------


## ana.m

> aha, da
> 
> ono što mi je doista ružno, to je spoj stranog imena, sa ipsilonima i nenašim slovima... uz čić, vić, pić prezimena 
> moj bratić je kćeri dao ime Stephanie... uz muslimansko prezime
> to mi je ruglo
> njima nije


E ovo potpisujem! Isto tako neko ultra zagorsko prezime, a ime na ..ck ili sa dva L ili dva N, M i sl...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ne dirajte mi zvira!

ali mm bi - vlatka, kao onaj mali vlatko u ribaru palunku (ove dvije su nam isto iz priča iz davnina), ali meni ni-ka-ko ne leži to ime

----------


## trampolina

Uh, Vlatko mi se zamjerio baš radi te priče  :Grin: 
Stribor mi je puno draže, mekako muževnije.

----------


## miniminia

a meni najdraži Potjeh  :Heart:

----------


## thunder buddy

mm predlaže - Balfagor (neki lik iz igrice) 
ja kažem - onda bolje Dibur (lik iz knjige... bolje da vam ne kažem koje  :Smile:  )

----------


## mishekica

Ma Regoč i amen.

----------


## mishekica

:gaah: 

Uz ovo muževo prezime nijedno ime ne paše, osim njegovog. Razmišljam da dijete nosi moje (djevojačko) prezime. Uz njega sve paše.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ako sam mogla ja, možeš i ti

----------


## dorotea24

> A da se vratim na temu, Pavel je prekrasno ime, ali kad se sjetim jednog malog čovjeka velikih kompleksa odmah mi je manje drago.


Da nije slučajno onaj na kojeg i ja mislim da ti misliš :Laughing: Nema ih puno.....no meni je bio drag :Grin:

----------


## trampolina

:Laughing:  ma ne mo'š ga falit!

Nije meni sjeo nikako, bez obzira šta mu je najmanje svaka druga na mjestu (čitala sam ga, nisam slušala).

----------


## dorotea24

ja sam ga i čitala i slušala i gledala, a bome i učila :Laughing: krvav mi je njegov sarkazam, par puta sam grcala od smijeha. dobar je on čikica, ali brutalno iskren i vrlo dosljedan svome mišljenju, čak malo i previše pa ga zato ne vole.


no da ne oftopičarim, slažem se s tvrdnjom da je lijepo ime zapravo skup lijepo poredanih slova i no ipak okolina nepovoljno reagira na čudna imena ili na imena koja imaju neko drugo značenje, a nisu uobičajna. sjećam se kako je prije par godina bila rasprava o imenu Puma. jedna je cura htjela dati to ime svom djetetu pa je bila ismijana. meni ta riječ zvuči fantastično.....Puma.... i da ne označava životinju ili sportsku marku bila bi super ime, no đaba ti krasno ime i što će tebi bit super kada će ti dijete  biti predmet sprdanja. a ja ne bi na svom djetetu vježbala pomicanje granica. no to je moj stav. Zvir mi je OK ime i  na prvu me ne asocira na zvijer, ali osobno mi pre vriskavo zvuči (ne pitajte me što mi to znači :Grin: )

----------


## miniminia

cuj, i meni zvir kad izbacim dalmatinsku konotaciju zvuci lijepo i musko, lijepo mi je i sa znacenjem izvora.ali ne bih znajuci znacenje koje ima na jug davala djetetu . Mozda Zir, ili Zvor.

----------


## miniminia

musko ime koje volim je Ezra

----------


## mishekica

Je li vam Paolo previše gejasto ime?  :Grin: 

Sviđa mi se i hrvatska verzija - Pavao ili Pavle, ali imam neke ne baš drage ljude s tim imenom...

----------


## miniminia

ja jako volim obe  hrvatske inacice,jako ,jako

bas te briga za vec rodjene s tim imenom
ako ti je draze stranjsko Pablo je tvrdje od Paolo

a super mi je i Polo
a vezano uz ezru volim i ime Amos

----------


## mishekica

Ma generalno me nije briga, ali ne želim da si netko umišlja da je moje dijete nazvano po njemu.  :Smile:

----------


## miniminia

pada mi na pamet Pavle Despalj. kako to meni lijepo i uskladeno zvuci!

----------


## Beti3

> Je li vam Paolo previše gejasto ime? 
> 
> Sviđa mi se i hrvatska verzija - Pavao ili Pavle, ali imam neke ne baš drage ljude s tim imenom...


Kod nas ima dosta imena Paolo i Paola. Sasvim uobičajeno. No, ne prečesto. Nije mi palo na pamet da ima gej prizvuk. Baš lijepo talijansko ime.

http://imehrvatsko.net/namepages/view/first_name/Paolo

----------


## mishekica

> Kod nas ima dosta imena Paolo i Paola.... Baš lijepo talijansko ime.


Pa to sam i pomislila - kad je već talijansko prezime, nek bude i ime.  :Grin:

----------


## miniminia

Ako imas tal. prezime sto god stavis je super  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Vjeruj mi, nije.  :Grin:

----------


## miniminia

kako ne, recimo Štef Dante  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

:Laughing: 
BtW ja imam Pavla i tek kada sam vidjela Pavle Dešpalj skužila sam kako i mom Pavlu prezime savršeno paše  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam davno poznavala jednog dečka koji se zvao Poldi....baš mi je lijepo ime...

----------


## azrijelka36

još ne znam šta nosim, ali ako bude dečko..nemamo ime. niti jedno mi nije dovoljno dobro.jedini uvjet je da poćinje sa m i da nije  dugačko

----------


## apricot

miro

tako lijepo, a zaboravljeno ime

----------


## Mima

Koga, čega? Mireka? Kako se to ime sklanja po padežima?

----------


## Kaae

Koga, cega, Mire.

----------


## Kayyya

> još ne znam šta nosim, ali ako bude dečko..nemamo ime. niti jedno mi nije dovoljno dobro.jedini uvjet je da poćinje sa m i da nije  dugačko


mikula

----------


## babyboys

mi smo, na kraju, odustali i od Davida i od Frana i doslovno 5 minuta prije nego je došao na svijet dečku izabrali ime - Mislav.
i stvarno mu paše. i iako nema 4 slova , na čem sam ja inzistirala, svakako je jedan jedini mali mislav kojeg poznajem. a i velikih samo jednog ili dva.

----------


## Nives

Milan

Marcel

Marin

----------


## nine

> Ako imas tal. prezime sto god stavis je super


a ne, ja sam tila ime za sina Roko, oduvik, al to je na tal. prezime (iako se ne piše tako) pa bi mi mali ima dva prezimena umisto imena, iako to nije važno jer mi je bakino prezime bilo Ivica, a imam i prezime Marin u obitelji  :Smile: ..... 
ja pucam na kratko, lako izgovarajuće ime koje ne odudara baš od prezimena, jer čisto sumnjam s obzirom da od cilog mog mnogobrojnog 1. kolina samo smo mi ostali u Hrvatskoj da će mi dica bit vezana za "rodnu grudu" ....... 

a kad smo kod izmišljenih imena, pa svako ime je jednom izmišljeno, nismo ih po pečinama pisali prije xy godina..... a i kome je do ruganja za sve će se nać ruglo.... znam jedan par iz dalmacije Vanina i Denis ..... jeli trebam reći kako su ih zvali  :Smile:

----------


## plavaa

Moj se profesor talijanskog zove Rocco. (Talijan, jel, iz Napulja.)

Ja to ime znam samo kao ime, ne i kao prezime.

----------


## Mima

a Nada Rocco?

----------


## nine

> Moj se profesor talijanskog zove Rocco. (Talijan, jel, iz Napulja.)
> 
> Ja to ime znam samo kao ime, ne i kao prezime.


meni je rođak od MM baš prezimena Rocco, i to bio s malom u vrtiću, tako da nemam šanse ..... al kompromis je da mu na krštenju ime bude i Roko i da kad rodim jedemo Dalmatinski pršut  :Smile: ))

----------


## plavaa

Meni je PREKRASNO talijansko ime Andrea za decka i jako mi je zao da je to nama zensko  :Sad:

----------


## plavaa

> a Nada Rocco?


Vidi, stvarno.  :Smile: 


Nine, stvarno nema smisla da je beba Roko ako imate to prezime u obitelji. Yay za prsut. :D

----------


## naniluc

> još ne znam šta nosim, ali ako bude dečko..nemamo ime. niti jedno mi nije dovoljno dobro.jedini uvjet je da poćinje sa m i da nije  dugačko


Matej, Matija, Mateo, Mato  :Grin: 
Miha, Marko, Marino

----------


## flopica

Maro
Milo

----------


## Kosjenka

Mijo

----------


## n.grace

Mak, Mark, Mislav, Mario, Mladen (lijepo, a zaboravljeno)
Matej je meni prelijepo ime. A i Marko mi je super.

----------


## noisita

Mauro

----------


## Lutonjica

moje neprežaljeno 
Miron
može i
Miran

----------


## Peterlin

Moja ideja od koje sam odustala za svog mlađeg sina: Marcel

----------


## apricot

> moje neprežaljeno 
> Miron


to je ime koje totalno...
ali totalno...
paže uz tvog muža

ono, kad ga vidim, iznad njega je tabla Miron

----------


## Kosjenka

A sinoć u Čuvarima Legendi sam nabasala na "malike" pa mi je prošlo glavom Malik...baš mi je divno

----------


## Peterlin

Je li već netko spomenuo ime Martin ? 

MM je imao strica Maksa (Maksimilijan) ali to mi je nekak predugačko za 21. stoljeće.

----------


## daddycool

> A sinoć u Čuvarima Legendi sam nabasala na "malike" pa mi je prošlo glavom Malik...baš mi je divno


tko je gledao Otac na službenom putu taj će vjerojatno zaobići ime Malik

----------


## palčica

Mika

----------


## BuBA

Mak

----------


## Peterlin

Mihovil ili Mihael

----------


## centar

moji favoriti za decka su jakob i danijel ( a moze i oboje)  :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

Zaboravih spomenuti svog favorita  :Heart:  Mor  :Heart:  -tako bi se zvao moj sin, da ga imam, jel, i da odlučujem bez muža  :Grin: . Mor je bio moj omiljeni lik iz lektire  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## apricot

> tko je gledao Otac na službenom putu taj će vjerojatno zaobići ime Malik


"Ja sam Malik, na govno sam nalik"

to je prva rečenica u filmu, jelda?

----------


## amyx

> Je li već netko spomenuo ime Martin ? 
> 
> MM je imao strica Maksa (Maksimilijan) ali to mi je nekak predugačko za 21. stoljeće.


Moj sin će se zvati Martin...stiže u siječnju

----------


## Kosjenka

> "Ja sam Malik, na govno sam nalik"
> 
> to je prva rečenica u filmu, jelda?


eto ga na, sad mi više nije super ime.

----------


## palčica

Meni je jedna ženska rekla za moga sina da će ga zvati Mak - šmak.  :Laughing: 
Ako će mu to biti najveći životni problem sama ću ga tako zvati.  :Cool:  No, šalu na stranu, svako ime može naći prostu i glupu rimu. Ne se time zamarati.  :Joggler:

----------


## Beti3

> Ne se time zamarati.


A ja mislim baš suprotno. 
Jer, zamaraju (ustvari, ne zamaraju, nego su mi teži nego oni koji se mene osobno tiču) me svi problemi moje djece, pa kako me ne bi tako veliki, svakodnevni, radi imena koje bih mu sama dala.

----------


## palčica

Zato daš ime djetetu iz ljubavi, ne da ga kažnjavaš. A to je li percepcija ista što je lijepo ili nije, to je druga priča i tema.  :Smile:

----------


## Bodulica

Imam ime na koje se često nadovezuje jedna rugalica i kad bi mi je ljudi počeli govoriti ja bi sama ponosno izgovorila ime životinje koja se spominje na kraju. :Cool: 
Valjda odmalena nemam ništa protiv poistovjećivanjima sa životinjama koje su mi simpatične. Komparacijom sa onima koje su mi manje simpatične ne bih baš bila tako oduševljena. :Grin:

----------


## Bodulica

Edit mi je istekao, a samo sam htjela napomenuti da je stvarno mali broj životinja na svijetu koje mi nisu simpa.

----------


## Bebinja

Da imam još jednog dječaka,nazvala bih ga Nikola ili Nikša  :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

Nikola je prekrasno ime.

----------


## flopica

jučer mi susjeda (stara baba) sva unezvjerena priča kako su rođaci dali malom ime neko čudno
ne zna ona to izgovoriti, nešto kratko, kao pan
a rekla im je ona da će ga svi zvati đan
buuudale, veli
ja skužim da je zapravp jan
meni jedno od dražih imena, samo nisam otkrila taj detalj  :Grin:

----------


## kitty

nama su za sad u igri: Adrian, Karlo, Matej, David, Leo, Daniel. meni se sviđaju i Arsen, Jerko, Juran, Damjan, Franko ali mm je na to stavio veto.
prvotna opcija bilo je Nikola ili Ante, oba su mi  :Zaljubljen:  ali mi oba uz naše zdravo-narodsko prezime zvuče nekako preobično...
uh, tko će se uspjeti odlučiti  :Confused:

----------


## kitty

evo, definitivna odluka je pala: maleni će biti Adrian  :Heart: .

----------


## jelena.O

> Vidi, stvarno. 
> 
> Nine, stvarno nema smisla da je beba Roko ako imate to prezime u obitelji. Yay za prsut. :D


nije talijansko , ali rođak daljni mi je sirijac i ime mu je bilo Tehmas a prezime isto. A jedan kolega iz druge firme je Roko Slavica nitko ne zna kad se predstavlja kaj mu je ime , a kaj prezime

----------


## fingertips

Evo mene ulijećem na topic,meni se definitivno sviđaju neobična imena,a i dragi se slaže, na putu nam je naš prvenac bebač pa imamo neke ideje, a to bi bile:
Aleksandar - čini mi se pomalo zaboravljeno ime,a nama je na vrhu od početka  :Heart: 
Pan - po Petru Panu klasika, ali i po odličnom filmu Panov labirint!
Malik - pa jasno je - Tintilinić  :Smile: 
Pavel - ime koje mi je danas sinulo, a tako mi je slatkoooo!
Petar Nikola - Ovo je prijedlog dragog, al mislim da ću ga razuvjerit, hihihi!

----------


## Mala Maja

Obostrana odluka je pala....sa dva popisa (mm i moj) jedino isto ime...biti će pišonja i zvati će se Vigo **

----------


## ljubilica

mi nemamo još ni trudnoću niti bebu ali ako budu muškići odluka je pala na Leon i/ili Damjan iako je meni predivno i Emanuel ali ne i mm.. Uklopit će se i u prezime lijepo

----------


## ivana82

a Marko

----------


## mishekica

Marko je predivno, svevremensko ime. I ja bih ga možda dala djetetu, ali imamo ih previše okolo.  :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

> Marko je predivno, svevremensko ime. I ja bih ga možda dala djetetu, ali imamo ih previše okolo.


slažem se, i meni je Marko super

----------


## Ruzhi

Andrija  :Heart:

----------


## anika2

prvi sin mi je matej,a sad ako će biti muško ....neznamo....sviđa mi se andrej ,mm-u nimalo....on predlaže nikola što se pak meni ne sviđa.uglavnom nemamo imena ni za prijedlog...ništa mi se ne sviđa.

----------


## roby

Leopold....

----------


## ina224

:Heart: Teo :Heart:

----------


## fingertips

Timoti  :Heart:

----------


## TinaB

Ni mi još nismo trudni, ali ako bude dečko zvat će se Bran ili Šandor (E. i ja smo za Brana :Heart:  , a MM za Šandora).

----------


## elizabeta

Imamo još oko mjesec dana za odlučiti....a sve smo neodlučniji. Prvo sigurni da će biti Petar, onda Antonio, sad MM želi ime Antun ili Anton što je meni malo preozbiljno za bebu?!

----------


## Kosjenka

Ja imam Antuna, imaš pravo u jednom momentu je bilo malo preozbiljno i ja sam baš zbog toga pokušavala nametnuti nadimak Tonči ili Tunica ali nije prošlo, jednostavno je Antun i fenomenalno mu stoji, a tu ozbiljnost ponekada ubijemo Antuntunom  :Smile: .

----------


## mishekica

> Imamo još oko mjesec dana za odlučiti....a sve smo neodlučniji. Prvo sigurni da će biti Petar, onda Antonio, sad MM želi ime Antun ili Anton što je meni malo preozbiljno za bebu?!


A čuj, beba će odrasti jednog dana.  :Smile: 
Meni se osobno od ova dva više sviđa Antun, ali je Anton ipak donekle međunarodno ime... Naravno, ako ti je to uopće bitno.  :Smile:

----------


## Bebinja

> Ni mi još nismo trudni, ali ako bude dečko zvat će se Bran ili Šandor (E. i ja smo za Brana , a MM za Šandora).


WoW,Šandor mi je predivno...
 :Heart: 



> Imamo još oko mjesec dana za odlučiti....a sve smo neodlučniji. Prvo sigurni da će biti Petar, onda Antonio, sad MM želi ime Antun ili Anton što je meni malo preozbiljno za bebu?!


Anton mi je također predivno ime,a i podsjeća me na jednog lijepog momka.

----------


## Diana72

Bok, cure i sretna vam Nova 2013.
i mene muči izbor imena, a nosim dečka. Niti jedno muško ime mi nije posebno lijepo, tako da se ne mogu odluciti koje bi odabrala, imam curicu kojoj je ime Vedrana, ali nekako mi se bas ni ne svidja pomisao da decku dam ime Vedran, jer izgleda kao da nisam imala maste da izaberem neko drugo ime, a  razmisljala sam i o imenu Vitomir, molim vas, kažite mi sto vi mislite, da li je staromodno ili vam zvuci ok?

----------


## n.grace

Vitomir je super ime!

----------


## mishekica

I meni. Ali mi je Viktor još ljepše.  :Heart:

----------


## fingertips

Vitomir mi je odlično, ali ljepše mi je Vito! 
A Viktor mi je predivno ime, al tako se zove naš rođak i najbolji prijatelj, on će praktički biti kum ditetu, pa nam je malo glupasto nazvati ga tako. 
Al uostalom, mi smo našli naše savršeno ime!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Peterlin

Za one koji vole domaća imena - Vitomir

Za one koji vole "internacionalni" štih - Viktor

Vito - nikako. Mafijaško ime, he he he....

----------


## Diana72

hvala cure, na mišljenju i prijedlozima, a i ja sam imala u planu ime Viktor, tako se zove mužev vjenčani kum i inace super tip, ali muž nije bio bas oduševljen, tako da je ostalo samo Vitomr, a kraće ce sigurno biti Vito, možda ne odmah, ali kasnije sigurno, pogotovo u društvu druge djece i u školi. Da li možda imate neka imena koja pocinju sa V da mi predložite?

----------


## mishekica

Imena na V:

Vid - trenutno vrlo popularno;
Valentin(o)
Vanja

Venio, kao Losert  :Grin: 
Vladimir / Vladislav / Vlado
Vatroslav
Vjekoslav
...

----------


## Kosjenka

Vice :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Diana72

Vid bi bilo baš prikladno ime, jer živim u Rijeci, a sv.Vid je zastitnik grada, ali mislim da se m. ne bi složio sa prijedlogom. sviđa mi se Vjekoslav,pa cu probati da ga predložim za opciju, m.  je jako izbirljiv.

----------


## fingertips

Valentino, Vedran!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## n.grace

Velimir  :Heart: 
Višeslav

----------


## n.grace

I još jedno: Vibor

----------


## manal

Vanja! To bi mi bio izbor za dečka da mi nije kriterij da bude "međunarodno"

----------


## n.grace

Vanja je krasno, ali meni više žensko ime

----------


## n.grace

I sad je popularno ime Val

----------


## n.grace

Još sam se sjetila - Vjeran, Vili(m)

----------


## mishekica

> Vid bi bilo baš prikladno ime, jer živim u Rijeci, a sv.Vid je zastitnik grada, ali mislim da se m. ne bi složio sa prijedlogom. sviđa mi se Vjekoslav,pa cu probati da ga predložim za opciju, m.  je jako izbirljiv.


Imaš i varijante - Vido, Vide.

----------


## Diana72

Ne znam, mislim da Vido i Vide nikako se ne bi svidjeli mom m. ,on je Slavonac i vise je priklonjen imenima iz njegovog kraja, pa moram izabrati nesto sto se i njemu svidja, iako kaže da mu je svejedno, ali ja znam da nije.

----------


## BuBA

Mi imamo Tomu, a ako dobije bracu jednog dana bit ce Andrija! Mi smo oboje Slavonci pa se eto lako složimo oko imena! :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mimi 25

Sto mislite o imenu *Zvane*?
Kuma mi  treba roditi deckica i jako im se svidja to ime, ali okolina im je....onako  :Rolling Eyes: 
A meni je ime bas uslo u uho.

----------


## mimi 25

E da, i Andrija mi je postalo bas lijepo ime. Prije mi se nije svidjalo, ali sada mi je super.

----------


## mishekica

> Ne znam, mislim da Vido i Vide nikako se ne bi svidjeli mom m. ,on je Slavonac i vise je priklonjen imenima iz njegovog kraja, pa moram izabrati nesto sto se i njemu svidja, iako kaže da mu je svejedno, ali ja znam da nije.


Onda Vinko.  :Smile: 




> Sto mislite o imenu *Zvane*?


Nikad čula pa mi je, eto, neobično.  :Smile:  Ne bi bio moj prvi izbor.  :Grin:

----------


## sss

Čula sam nedavno ime koje mi je do sada bilo nepoznato: Gordo (dečkić je u pitanju, ne odrasla osoba). Neobično

----------


## apricot

> Sto mislite o imenu *Zvane*?


predivno i, nažalost, zaboravljeno ime
već generacijama ga nisam čula

----------


## Peterlin

> predivno i, nažalost, zaboravljeno ime
> već generacijama ga nisam čula


Ja sam mislila da je Zvane izvedenica od imena Ivan. Nisam sigurna je li to točno... I sviđa mi se ako se uklapa uz prezime (ne bi odgovaralo za moju djecu).

----------


## Diana72

Ne znam da li ste čitale časopis Moje dijete ili Mama i beba, u jednom od njih je i razgovor sa Šajetom, on je svom sinu dao ime Zvane, i ne kao izvedenicu, nego original, ali kod mojih to ne bi prošlo. I meno nekako više leže modernija imena, iako je Vitomir više klasika

----------


## twin

Meni je Luka velika zelja. Zasad je decko pa ce se tako zvati. Inace se nikad ne obazirem na okolinu, pa to su moja djeca!

----------


## Peterlin

Velimir mi je lijepo ime.

----------


## Jole&Titi

Marino,Leon,Jakov

----------


## n.grace

> Velimir mi je lijepo ime.


Velimir je meni prelijepo  :Zaljubljen: 

Zvane... ne znam, nije mi baš...  :škartoc:  iako volim starinska imena, ovo baš nekako - ne bih  :škartoc:

----------


## palčica

Nije ni meni leglo dok malenog nisam upoznala....paše mu...

Od ovih na V - Val i Vibor, mada da imam opet sina bio bi Kosta ili Jakob

----------


## mishekica

Kad čitam vaše želje i prijedloge, imam osjećaj da će moj eventualni sin imati najbezveznije i najobičnije ime gdje god se pojavi.  :Grin:

----------


## matahari

I dalje nista ne dijelis s javnosti?




> Kad čitam vaše želje i prijedloge, imam osjećaj da će moj eventualni sin imati najbezveznije i najobičnije ime gdje god se pojavi.

----------


## mishekica

> I dalje nista ne dijelis s javnosti?


 :Smile:  Odlučili smo da će biti Borna. Ako bude sin.  :Grin:

----------


## matahari

> Odlučili smo da će biti Borna. Ako bude sin.


Lijepo.

----------


## medena8

> Evo da se i ja javim, mada je jos rano i ne znamo spol... Nekako oduvijek prizeljkujem djecaka i imam ime kojem mi nema premca, a evo gore procitah i znacenje... sad mi je jos draze. Dakle, *Leni*


Evo nasla svoj stari post... Em me osjecaj nije prevario, em se nismo predomislili glede imena  :Smile: 
S nestrpljenjem iscekujemo Lenija!  :Zaljubljen:  Brzo ce to...

----------


## nine

> Evo nasla svoj stari post... Em me osjecaj nije prevario, em se nismo predomislili glede imena 
> S nestrpljenjem iscekujemo Lenija!  Brzo ce to...


Evo moj spava na meni, ovako malenog ga nikako ne mogu nazvat Len, non stop je Leni. Trebalo mi je misec dana da prežalim šta nije Roko, čak sam zadnji pokušaj imala kad smo ga upisivali da bude Len Roko al eto popustila sam MM, tvrdoglavi rak....bar će na krštenju biti Len Roko  :Razz:

----------


## mimi 25

Da je nasa treca beba bio sin, po meni bi bio Leni.
Ali MM bas nije bio odusevljen jer u nasem dijalektu to naci lijen, iako je drugaciji naglasak.
Tako da ne znam bi li ga uspjela nagovoriti.
U svakom slucaju, lijepo ime.

----------


## bijelko

mi imamo Lenija u jaslicama, malo mi je bilo čudno na prvu ali sad mi je prekrasno

----------


## Peterlin

> mi imamo Lenija u jaslicama, malo mi je bilo čudno na prvu ali sad mi je prekrasno


Moj poznanik ima Lenija, ali dijete se zove Leonard ili Leonardo. Sinovog prijatelja Leonarda doma zovu Leo.

Ja baš nisam oduševljena skraćivanjem imena, pa se moj stariji zove samo Leon.

----------


## marmelada

moj prvorođenac je dugo trebao biti Borna ili Roko,, a onda se odlučli za Petar  :Heart: 
za djevojčicu nakon nam je bilo puno lakše odlučiti :Laughing: 
a sad u trećoj trudnoći, doduše još neznam spol, al ak bude dečko voljela bi da izglasamo Martin ili Rafael

----------


## medena8

Bas sam iznenadjena da ih ima toliko, u mom okruzenju se uglavnom iznenade sto nije Toma, Roko ili neko sl. "domacije" ime. A ovo je jedino kod kojeg smo se mm i ja u tren slozili i cini mi se da cijeli ovaj period visegodisnjeg cekanja, cekamo samo i bas Lenija!  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Ja znam i curicu i dječaka lenija (piše se lenny), super ime za oba spola i super djeca s jakom osobnošću

----------


## Lutonjica

mi isto znamo par lenija.
a jako mi se sviđalo ime lenard, i mislila sam da je totalno neuobičajeno, i onda sam čula za dva lenarda u gradiću u kojem živim, pa ak i u malom gradu ima barem dva, onda to fakat nije tak rijetko ime LOL

----------


## medena8

> Ja znam i curicu i dječaka lenija (piše se lenny), super ime za oba spola i super djeca s jakom osobnošću


Mi se jos dvoumimo oko pisanja (Lenny ili Leni), prvo nam ljepse izgleda, a izgovor je u oba slucaja isti pa razmisljamo o tome hocemo li djetetu nepotrebno komplicirati zivot ucenjem pisanja vlastitog imena...  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> Ja znam i curicu i dječaka lenija (piše se lenny), super ime za oba spola i super djeca s jakom osobnošću


znas curicu leni?  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Mi se jos dvoumimo oko pisanja (Lenny ili Leni), prvo nam ljepse izgleda, a izgovor je u oba slucaja isti pa razmisljamo o tome hocemo li djetetu nepotrebno komplicirati zivot ucenjem pisanja vlastitog imena...


Ja ne bih  :Smile: 
To je sada moderno, ali, za pocetak, slovo y ne postoji u hr abecedi, pa onda jos i to duplo n...
Mislim, klinac ce nauciti pisati svoje ime ovako i onako, samo ce tu stranu verziju trebati malo bolje pojasniti.
Meni je point internacionalnih imena da se izgovaraju jednako, a za pisanje, zasto ne bi bio malo drugaciji  :Smile: 
Ili npr. Tony? Cemu kad imamo ime Toni? Mozda sam i sama odgovorila na svoje pitanje u recenici iznad  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

> znas curicu leni?


Meni je za curicu predivno Leni iako su me svi popljuvali da je to muško ime, kao Lenny Kravitz

----------


## anika2

nemam ime...baš sam si čudna....za prvog sina sam znala kako će se znati i prije nego što smo ga napravili a sad tjedni prolaze a ja nemam ideje....jedino mi je luka i bruno a opet su mi tak-tak.....uglavnom nisam se sjetila nijednog koje bi me oduševilo i da ga stavim na listu.....ostala sva su mi ružna i bezvezna

----------


## mishekica

> nemam ime...


Pročitaj topic od početka. Sigurno ćeš naići na nešto zanimljivo.  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

> Ja ne bih 
> To je sada moderno, ali, za pocetak, slovo y ne postoji u hr abecedi, pa onda jos i to duplo n...
> Mislim, klinac ce nauciti pisati svoje ime ovako i onako, samo ce tu stranu verziju trebati malo bolje pojasniti.
> Meni je point internacionalnih imena da se izgovaraju jednako, a za pisanje, zasto ne bi bio malo drugaciji 
> Ili npr. Tony? Cemu kad imamo ime Toni? Mozda sam i sama odgovorila na svoje pitanje u recenici iznad


potpis!
ja isto nisam za x-eve, y-e i dupla slova...

----------


## mimi 25

Upoznala sam nedavno decka koji se zove *Leno*.
Neobicno. Prvi put sam cula za to ime.

----------


## centar

prema svemu, ja bih u imenu trebala imati Y. jednostavno, ime je englesko i tako se pise, no nikad mi nije nedostajalo.

s druge strane, moja curka isto ima englesko ime i ima dva S. to ime s jednim S meni nema smisla. 
osim neke lijene sluzbenice koja nam na uplatnice stavlja jedno S, svi ostali, pa i mali prvasici joj ime pisu bas kako treba SS.

----------


## Trina

> znas curicu leni?


Znam.

----------


## Dalm@

Heidi Klum ima kći Leni.

----------


## miomao

Bok! Nova sam na forumu a vidim da ste stalno aktivne pa cete i meni mozda pomoci  :Smile:  
Imamo sina Luku i u lipnju nam stize jos jedan mali muskarac. Nemamo ime. Zapravo smo stali kod Borna i Vito. Koje nam bolje pase uz bracu?  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Što se samog imena tiče, meni je Borna uvijek ljepše.  :Smile: 
No, kad već imaš Luku, ako bi drugog nazvala Borna, mogli bi ih ljudi stalno zezati s onom pjesmom Luuukaaa, Booornaaaa.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kitty

i meni je pala napamet ta pjesma  :Grin: .
tako da glasam za Vitu.

----------


## miomao

E pa da... Borna mi je super ali skupa sa Lukom su ta pjesma haha. 
A uvijek smo mislili da ce drugo biti curka jer imamo ime. Da sigurno  :Smile:  
Vito nije isto kao Vid, jel? Mislim...necak mi je Vid  :Wink:  Hm...

----------


## ivarica

> Znam.


svijet je mali

----------


## Cathy

> E pa da... Borna mi je super ali skupa sa Lukom su ta pjesma haha. 
> A uvijek smo mislili da ce drugo biti curka jer imamo ime. Da sigurno  
> Vito nije isto kao Vid, jel? Mislim...necak mi je Vid  Hm...


Vidi i šta bolje paše uz prezime. :Smile:

----------


## miomao

> Vidi i šta bolje paše uz prezime.


Pasu i jedno i drugo super. Kaj tak koma zvuci kad kazem da imam Luku i Bornu? Zbog neke pjesme od prije 10-12 godina...
Bar imaju pjesmu :/

----------


## mishekica

> Vito nije isto kao Vid, jel? Mislim...necak mi je Vid  Hm...


Jok. Ali mogli bi te optužiti za kopiranje.  :lool: 

Ma daj si malo pročitaj ovu temu, barem par stranica unatrag, ako već nećeš cijelu. Sigurno ćeš naći nešto što ti se sviđa.

Recimo, meni je Jan bio broj jedan stoljećima. Ali sad ga više ne želim. Uzmi si slobodno.  :Grin:

----------


## sss

> Bok! Nova sam na forumu a vidim da ste stalno aktivne pa cete i meni mozda pomoci  
> Imamo sina Luku i u lipnju nam stize jos jedan mali muskarac. Nemamo ime. Zapravo smo stali kod Borna i Vito. Koje nam bolje pase uz bracu?


Možda još jedno na L  :Smile:  Npr. Luka i Leon, Luka i Lovro...
Ja također ne bih ''složila'' Luku i Bornu.

----------


## mishekica

Lovro je predivno ime.  :Heart:

----------


## sole

Viktor.....

----------


## miomao

Ipak ce pjesma presuditi. Ah... pa bar bi decki imali svoju pjesmu haha.
Hvala vam zenske  :Kiss:

----------


## miomao

> Jok. Ali mogli bi te optužiti za kopiranje. 
> 
> Ma daj si malo pročitaj ovu temu, barem par stranica unatrag, ako već nećeš cijelu. Sigurno ćeš naći nešto što ti se sviđa.
> 
> Recimo, meni je Jan bio broj jedan stoljećima. Ali sad ga više ne želim. Uzmi si slobodno.


Razmislit cu i o Janu, hvala na dozvoli  :Very Happy: 
Ocito ce pjesma presuditi. Kud su bas tu kombinaciju napravili :Smile:  ili ce decki imati svoj hit haha.
Hvala vam na misljenjima

----------


## centar

> Jakob


to je i nama ime no1 za deckica. bas mi zvuci snazno!


imam jos zapisano ( ali nam nisu opcija):
ivor
bartul/bartol
benjamin/ben

novi na popisu su: 
pavle, danijel i matko, ali znam da matko nece nikad proci kod mm.

----------


## Kosjenka

baš mi je drago što je napokon Pavle na nečijem popisu  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> svijet je mali


Ova curica živi vani, tu je samo ljeti

----------


## kaina

Jako si želim da mi sinek bude Adnan. kaj mislite o tom imenu?(uglavnom, muž bu teško pristal, al meni je prekrasno)

----------


## MoMo

meni se svidja Adnan - mislim tebi tone treba biti presudno u mojoj genraciji to je dosta cesto ime i svi Adnani koje znam su bas cool  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> Jako si želim da mi sinek bude Adnan. kaj mislite o tom imenu?(uglavnom, muž bu teško pristal, al meni je prekrasno)


adnan mi je baš lijepo ime
i jako često u muslimanskim obiteljima

----------


## Mima

Ja bih dala Boran bez razmišljanja.

----------


## palčica

> to je i nama ime no1 za deckica. bas mi zvuci snazno!
> 
> 
> imam jos zapisano ( ali nam nisu opcija):
> ivor
> bartul/bartol
> benjamin/ben
> 
> novi na popisu su: 
> pavle, danijel i matko, ali znam da matko nece nikad proci kod mm.


Sličan ukus. Volim ili prirodnjačka, zemljana imena ili sa prizvukom starijih, zaboravljenijih imena. Osim Jakoba lijepo mi je i Pavle, Pavo, Lovro. No, mi imamo Maka.  :Smile:

----------


## REJA25

Za malog muškića (ako bude) imamo jedan jedini izbor : *ROKO*  :Heart:  

Mak mi je preslatko ali MM ne želi ni čuti, tako da smo ostali na sigurnom terenu. Više nas muči izbor ako bude curka (zato sad selim na drugu temu)...  :Razz:

----------


## mishekica

> Ja bih dala Boran bez razmišljanja.


Boran?  :Confused:

----------


## nine

Mi u gradu imamo još jednog Len, i jednu curicu Len ....... samo ne znam zašto za sada su sve službenice mislile da je naš Len cura..... čak su ga i prekrstili u Elen..... dovoljno će imat problema s prezimenom s dva R i dva T što je neubičajeno...još da mu je ime s y ..i slično...previše komplikacija..... 
sada mi je žao šta moja nije Tonya.... valjda bi teže to Tonia pretvarali u Antonia... sve mi to ovisi o prezimenu

----------


## maria71

Boran  je    , meni , lijepo  ime  , ja sam  ga prvi put čula  u ovoj seriji .

No ženska  imena  mi se baš  i ne sviđaju ,  Kevser,  Sila, Dilan  

jedino mi je lijepo  Narin

----------


## mishekica

> Boran  je    , meni , lijepo  ime  , ja sam  ga prvi put čula  u ovoj seriji .


Koja je to serija (i čija)?

----------


## maria71

> Koja je to serija (i čija)?



turska

----------


## Diana72

> Koja je to serija (i čija)?


nova turska serija koje se prikazuje na Nova tv, a glavna glumica je ista ako i u seriji Ezel. ako si je gledala.
I htjela sam se zahvaliti svima na prijedlozima za ime, za sad sam se odlučila da će dečko biti Vitomir, a termin mi je ze tri mjeseca, pa se nadam da se dotad neću predomisliti.

----------


## saritasarita

Meni se sviđa ime Aron. Baš mi je lijepo, zvučno i muževno  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni se sviđa ime Aron. Baš mi je lijepo, zvučno i muževno


I jest... a i značenje je takvo: Aron znači uzvišeni ili planina snage.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Meni se sviđa ime Aron. Baš mi je lijepo, zvučno i muževno


Mm i ja bas jucer raspravljali o tom imenu...
Malo je delikatno ovisno o okruzenju u kojem si odrastao.
U mom je Aron od kad znam za sebe pas.  :Grin:

----------


## Tiziana

Ajme i meni je Aron ime za psa, i to nekog konkretng velikog tipa njem.ovcar

----------


## BuBA

> Ajme i meni je Aron ime za psa, i to nekog konkretng velikog tipa njem.ovcar


Upravo takvog ima moj tata i zove se Aron :D 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## saritasarita

> Ajme i meni je Aron ime za psa, i to nekog konkretng velikog tipa njem.ovcar


da znam, al eto Aron je sasvim normalno ime, nalazi se u katoličkom kalendaru  :Smile: 
ne znam,al iskreno nisam vidla nekog Flokija, Rexija, Bobija ili Cukija da se nalaze u kalendaru.
isto tako ja znam više pasa imena Vita, Nera, Luna... nego djece, a u zadnje vrijeme ljudi daju ta imena i djeci.
da, u pravu ste da dosta ljudi daje ljudska imena psima

----------


## mishekica

Aron je bio Mojsijev brat.

I susjedov pas.  :lool:

----------


## maca papucarica

> da znam, al eto Aron je sasvim normalno ime, nalazi se u katoličkom kalendaru 
> ne znam,al iskreno nisam vidla nekog Flokija, Rexija, Bobija ili Cukija da se nalaze u kalendaru.
> isto tako ja znam više pasa imena Vita, Nera, Luna... nego djece, a u zadnje vrijeme ljudi daju ta imena i djeci.
> da, u pravu ste da dosta ljudi daje ljudska imena psima


Nisam ja mislila reci da je to psece ime, zato sam i napisala da ovisi o okruzenju u kojem si odrasao.  
Moja je baka imala diiivnu kozu Meri, tu gdje ja zivim je to jako cesto (i nedvojbeno zensko) ime, ali moja kcer ne bi mogla biti Meri. 
Uvijek bi se sjetila onog blagog kozjeg pogleda  :Laughing:

----------


## centar

moj ex je imao psa arona  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Bas mi je smijesno ovo o kozi! Ha ha ha! 
A zasto su u modi neka svemirska imena ne znas jel pas ili covjek ili je celebrity (pa si papak jer  ne kuzis kako se on trendy zove). Ja jos nisam vidjela da se neki pas zove Goran ili Vedran - gdje li su nestala ta normalna imena? Jel su ljudima banalna? Ja kad cujem Kevine i Leone i slicne padam u nesvjest!!

----------


## apricot

i onda si staviš nick Tiziana  :Smile: 
što se nisi nazvala mirjanom ili gordanom?
vlastom ili dubravkom?

moj stric je imao kozu Lepu Brenu
stvarno je bila lijepa koza  :Heart:

----------


## saritasarita

Na kraju krajeva meni se sviđa ime Aron, nije trendy, nije izmišljeno, na kraju krajeva to bude moja beba  :Smile:

----------


## Su1

Đevojke,  o ukusima se ne raspravlja  :Smile:

----------


## Su1

Al ak ikad budem imala kozu nazvat cu je Lepa Brena. Ja sam sa MM imala raspravu, htjela sam ime koje mi je zvucno, onako, karizmaticno - Reko nek mali bude -      Tito     :Laughing:            Reakcija je bila  :Taps:

----------


## Tiziana

Tiziana ima veze sa stvarnoscu a i tipkam iz Italije gdje je to jedno sasvim obicno ime

----------


## Tiziana

> Na kraju krajeva meni se sviđa ime Aron, nije trendy, nije izmišljeno, na kraju krajeva to bude moja beba


E pa to je stav! Bravo! Zivio Aron! To sto nama zvuci ovako ili onako tko nas sljivi, tebi se svidja i vozdra svi!

----------


## flopica

a moja je baba imala krave Jagodu, Biljanu, Biserku, Bojanu
meni su to sve jako lijepa ženska imena
pogotovo Biljana - odmah mi se melodija stvara -_Biljana platno beleše_

----------


## Tiziana

> Na kraju krajeva meni se sviđa ime Aron, nije trendy, nije izmišljeno, na kraju krajeva to bude moja beba


Sinoc sam zaboravila napisati u vezi s imenom Aron... na sjeveru Italije postoji lijepi gradic smjesten na obali jezera Lago Maggiore koji se zove Arona.

----------


## apricot

> Tiziana ima veze sa stvarnoscu a i tipkam iz Italije gdje je to jedno sasvim obicno ime


pa upravo to ti i kažem
ono što je nekome svemirsko, nekome je "kućno"

kad sam ja došla na forum i imala orku u potpisu, svi su se zgražali
čak se i po drugim forumima pisalo kako "na rodinom forumu ima neka luđakinja koja je dijete po kitu nazvala"
a pojma nisu imali odakle i zašto

tako da smo uvijek spremni opravdati svoje, a čuditi se tuđemu

----------


## Jurana

Orka i inače postoji u tvojoj obitelji?

----------


## apricot

da, moja orka je 6. generacija  :Smile: 
onda znaš u koje stoljeće to zadire
i to ne na bečkome dvoru, nego u selu u bosni

----------


## Jurana

Ajme, krasno! 6. generacija!

----------


## palčica

> tako da smo uvijek spremni opravdati svoje, a čuditi se tuđemu


Potpis! 
Nama je jedna forumašica prognozirala trauzmatično djetinjstvo našeg djeteta zbog imena, a gle čuda, sami komplimenti sa svih strana.

----------


## apricot

čak nije ni isključeno da će postojati ljudi koji će ih nastojati traumatizirati zbog imena.
ali, da nije ime... bio bi nos.
boja kose...
loš ten...
naočale...
prevelika stopala...
premale grudi...

na nama je da djeci usadimo stav, pa čak i kad je ime u pitanju.
a dobro će doći i za sve ostalo.

ne zna čovjek je li danas "lošije" dijete nazvati "ana" ili "violina"
i jednome i drugome se možeš rugati.

----------


## palčica

X

----------


## Jurana

Istina, čovjek bi se mogao čuditi Pablu u Šibeniku, a može se i čuditi zašto su u razredu 4 Lucije i 3 Luke.
Ili u našoj generaciji - 4 Ane i 4 Ivane.

----------


## palčica

Zamaranje nebitnim stvarima. Zato i postoje različita, znali mi kozu, psa ili muflona s istim imenom. Nek su oni nama sretni.

----------


## Tiziana

Ja bi bila ljuta na moju mamu da me nazvala Traktorka, Svemirka ili Staljinka. A znam da postoje i ta imena. Za Svemirku znam i gdje stanuje iako se ne poznamo osobno. Takodjer, mislim da deckima koji su se zvali Jugoslav pocetkom 90-tih bas i nije bilo lijepo predstavljati se pogotovo u nekim dijelovima drzave.
Sad sam bas znatizeljna koje je to traumaticno ime od Palcice.  :Embarassed:  jel nepristojno ako te pitam?

----------


## Jurana

Ima čovjek imena Jugoslav Bura, skraćeno Jugo Bura.

----------


## sole

Viktor....nasa mala mazulja...nasa ljubav.....
Izgubili smo bebu u 37. nedelji trudnoce...i posle njega....dosao je Viktor....iscekivano nase cedo....sjedi mi u krilu dok vam pisem....puseee

----------


## Sony

Zvane...



> predivno i, nažalost, zaboravljeno ime
> već generacijama ga nisam čula


Mozete li se dosjetiti jos kojeg imena u kategoriji domacih,a zaboravljenih imena poput imena Zvane?!

----------


## apricot

Relja

----------


## Tiziana

Nije bas ta kategorija al ne viri iza svakog ugla, Ivor

----------


## Luna8

Mi ako budemo imali dečka ne znam što ćemo, meni nijedno muško ime nije lijepo  :Cool:  
Prezime nam nema čćšđž pa tako da sus vi prijedlozi dobrodošli. 
Odmah bih isključila imena na koja mi se riga a to su Marko i Luka

----------


## egzotična

Bok svima, u dilemi sam ( smo). M.M. inzistira na starom hrvatskom imenu ( po mogućnosti kralja, kneza...), ja sam oduvijek bila za kratka moderna ( Vito , Roko, Jan no nije upalilo kod prvog sina..da vam ne iznosim argumente...). Mali je Mislav i sad mi je ime ok jer je on preslatki ( moj je, naravno da mi je preslatki). Curica ima kratko no i njemu lijepo ime. Prezime nam je duuuugo. I teško čitljivo. Tražim ime za malog...meni se sviđa ( od onih koja dolaze u obzir) Borna ali je tako rasprostranjeno! Njemu Zvonimir i Domagoj no prezime je zaista dugo i tko zna kako bi ih zvali...( lijepa su mi sad i Jakov, Juraj i Borjan, a  super mi je i Juran no bojim se da ga ne bi klinci zvali puran, ha, ha). Pomozite ako možete...

----------


## bijelko

> Odmah bih isključila imena na koja mi se riga a to su Marko i Luka


ne mogu vjerovati da se nikome "riga" na ime. ok, ne sviđa ti se, sve 5..... ali ovo  :Shock:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Luna8

> ne mogu vjerovati da se nikome "riga" na ime. ok, ne sviđa ti se, sve 5..... ali ovo


Da! Riga mi se! I sto sad?  :Razz:

----------


## Peterlin

> ne mogu vjerovati da se nikome "riga" na ime. ok, ne sviđa ti se, sve 5..... ali ovo


Pogledaj ostale postove - ženi se ne sviđa ni njeno vlastito ime.... Ne treba to uzimati za ozbiljno. To ne govori ništ o imenu, govori samo o trenutnom raspoloženju autorice posta. Pih!

----------


## Anemona

> Da! Riga mi se! I sto sad?


A ništa, rigaj. :Grin:

----------


## Kosjenka

egzotična, a Nikola?
To ime je svakodnevno ali ih nema puno. Meni osobno prvo na pamet padne Nikola Šubić Zrinski,a ne sv.Nikola  :Smile: .
E da i Zrinko, kad smo već kod Zrinskih.
Stjepan 
Pavle/Pavao

----------


## Peterlin

Kod mog sina  u razredu ima Nikola, ali slažem se - nije prečesto. Ima susjeda Nikolu i Ivana. Čemu bježati od svakodnevnih lijepih imena?

----------


## Kosjenka

Mislim da je sad Niko u trendu, ali meni je Nikola mrak. Ako mu se baš hoće s vremenom s vremenom ga se može zvati Niko, Nikša, Nik...
E da, a Grgur?

----------


## bijelko

> Pogledaj ostale postove - ženi se ne sviđa ni njeno vlastito ime.... Ne treba to uzimati za ozbiljno. To ne govori ništ o imenu, govori samo o trenutnom raspoloženju autorice posta. Pih!


i to što kažeš  :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

:Laughing: 

uglavnom, vrti nam se po glavi Lovro, Jakov, Matija (mada nema R koje ja volim), Fabijan
ima još puno imena koja su mi super ali ih već imamo u obitelji ili ne pašu uz prezime ili MM neće, npr. Bartol, Roko, Erik, Robert, Karlo, David....

----------


## Majuška

baš LOL

naše malo nesuđeno se trebalo zvati Mika
(i u muškoj i ženskoj varijanti)

----------


## Mima

Andrija?

----------


## bijelko

bravo, Andrije se ne bih sjetila. pao mi je na pamet Andrej ali se teško izgovara uz prezime, ovako je opet lijepo ime a ne spleteš se dok izgovaraš

----------


## Tiziana

Anri

----------


## vertex

> bravo, Andrije se ne bih sjetila. pao mi je na pamet Andrej ali se teško izgovara uz prezime, ovako je opet lijepo ime a ne spleteš se dok izgovaraš


Vidim na drugoj temi da ti se sviđa i Marijeta, pa ti predlažem Damjana (imena moje trojke).

----------


## vertex

Nekidan sam opet čula Sibe (naglasak dugosilazni, mislim, nikad nisam sigurna s naglascima). Prije mi nije bilo lijepo, sad jest.

----------


## bijelko

vidiš kako smo slične  :Smile: , sviđa mi se
baš ću reći MM kad dođe s posla, možda me iznenadi pa nam se ukusi podudare  :fige:

----------


## mislava

ima li itko Sebastijana? To ime dugo nisam čula.
Andro mi je lijepo, a nedugo smo upoznali malog Ilana.

----------


## bijelko

šogorica ima sebastijana, prvo mi je bilo predugo a sad smo se svi navikli i baš mi je lijepo!

----------


## centar

jeste culi za kasijana? jako cesto u sukosanu kod zadra. 

u istri sam cula za pelagija. ne bih ih dala djeci, ali su totalno neobicna imena.

----------


## bijelko

nisam čula, malo su mi čudna
moja mama bi sad rekla kako nikoga ime nije poružnilo  :Smile: 
ima nešto i u tome, navikne se čovjek s vremenom

MM neće Andriju, a meni je tako lijepo.......

----------


## Peterlin

> jeste culi za kasijana? jako cesto u sukosanu kod zadra. 
> 
> u istri sam cula za pelagija. ne bih ih dala djeci, ali su totalno neobicna imena.


Kasijan  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlich

Prijateljica mi je nedavno rodila, a malac ima baš prekrasno ime ( i ne tako često!, barem ovdje): *Florian*.

----------


## Peterlin

> Prijateljica mi je nedavno rodila, a malac ima baš prekrasno ime ( i ne tako često!, barem ovdje): *Florian*.


I to je super ime - svetac zaštitnik vatrogasaca i poznat svetac u mom rodnom gradu.

Dobro je i ime Fabijan.

----------


## Su1

Mi smo do jucer cekali malog Jonu (progutao ga kit..., Znacenje:golub, golubica), ali nam je otpao pimpek(a kao sigurno su nam rekli da je decko na 3D) nakon 2ponovljena 2D UZV-a...u 30tt   :No:   Otkako smo saznali da je musko u 19tt znali smo da ce biti Jona, ma znali smo i prije.Ja sam bila sigurna da je musko...Sad se idem presaltat na zenska imena...nekako mi to ne sjeda....  :Sad:   :neznam:

----------


## Majuška

naviknut ćeš se!  :Smile: )
važno da je sve OK sa bebom a za ostalo... tu je mastercard

Jona ne bi mogla bit curka? meni ne zvuči loše

----------


## centar

i ja imam zapisano jona za curicu  :Smile:

----------


## Su1

U biti da, moze i za curicu..ali trenutno ime poistovjecujem za decka...I naravno, koliko smo zateceni sa jedne strane, sa dr.opet glavno da nije nesto dr(bilo bi ruzno da kazem gore, al razumijete sto zelim reci)..Sad se navikavam na štuskavicu..Sa muzeve strane to je prva cura nakon gotovo 100g!!!!Pa sam se ja nasalilada bi ju mogli nazvati Stoja  :Wink:  
Kad sam mm predlozila Jonu za sina reakcija je bila-kakvo to musko ime zavrsava na -ona!! A sad obrat. Htjeli smo ranije Larisu, al odjednom mu se to ne svida...mislim da je malo ljut, vidim da je ljut, kao na ginekologa sto je radio 3d, al mislim ipak da je i malo razocaran.Odjednom ne zeli razgovarati o tome, a inace je skuliran i miran tip, kao da jos ocekuje pisonju...Proci ce ga...Ak nista dr, imamo razloga za sex..jednog dana :D

----------


## cikla

Meni su lepa imena Kosta i Vidak.

Neko je već pisao da ima slova koja voli. Kod mene je to K.

----------


## egzotična

Hvala na prijedlozima...jedino je Zrinko upalilo kod m.m.  ( no kod mene nije...). Mislim da budu starija seka i brat odlučili...a oni su za Bornu.
 I da, taj 3D na aparatima od 120 000 eura je totalno bezvezan za prognoze spola- ili je stvarno prerano u 13 tjednu o tome...nama je bilo rečeno da je bebica balerinica kad već na slijedećem standardnom UVZ postade pišonjica .I tako na slijedećih par UVZ-a...a ja u početnoj euforiji pokupovala pola cartersa u rozoj boji...

----------


## palčica

Kosta nam je bilo u užem izboru. Za Vidaka nisam čula. Znam Vedada, Velida i Vida.

----------


## Mima

@egzoticna - od hrvatskih kraljevskih imena kakva se sviđaju TM-u meni je Tomislav bez premca, jest da je često i obično ali mi je to baš lijepo ime, a i skraćenice - Tomo,  Tomica mi se sviđaju

----------


## Kosjenka

> @egzoticna - od hrvatskih kraljevskih imena kakva se sviđaju TM-u meni je Tomislav bez premca, jest da je često i obično ali mi je to baš lijepo ime, a i skraćenice - Tomo,  Tomica mi se sviđaju


Ma to ti se čini da je često, nije.
Egzotična, a Domagoj?

----------


## Peterlin

> @egzoticna - od hrvatskih kraljevskih imena kakva se sviđaju TM-u meni je Tomislav bez premca, jest da je često i obično ali mi je to baš lijepo ime, a i skraćenice - Tomo,  Tomica mi se sviđaju


Od hrvatskih imena moglo bi se birati uzeti nešto od imena prvih Hrvata koji su se doselili ovamo u stoljeću sedmom: Kosjenc, Lobel (Lovel), Muhlo, Klukas i Hrvat. Ima ovdje više o tome: http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hrvati

Što mislite kako bi se njima sviđala imena koja mi danas odabiremo svojoj djeci???

Ont. ime mog mlađeg sina obavezno povezuju s poznatim dječjim detektivskim romanom Ericha Kastnera, he he he...

----------


## egzotična

Hvala Mima, imamo Tomislava u užoj rodbini ( naravno , s m. strane... s moje su Ivan, Marko, Stjepan, Franjo...). a i to je sve duuuugo, a prezime je dugo.
peterlin, znam za sedam plemena ( itekako, ha, ha...) pa možda koje u skoroj budućnosti i postane moderno. Npr. Buga je baš zaživila, ima ih dosta, zar ne? Mislim da je Lobel najbliži tome...(ili?). Kosjenc  podsjeća na Kosjenku, Hrvat na Hrvoja ( bdw. budući tata :Wink: ). 

Domagoj mi je bio broj jedan, no starijoj djeci se nikako ne sviđa, ne znam zašto ,al  ne žele ni čuti. Pa sam odustala...

Kosta mi je prekrasno, netko je spomenuo...

Danas ja opet nabrajam svašta, a m.m.uzvikne "Borna i amen" ,onako kao  kada u Milijunašu uzmu 32 tisuće da i to ne izgube, ha, ha!

----------


## Kosjenka

:Smile: 
Ja kad sam predlagala Pavla mm baš nije bio najsretniji, ali imena koja su išla uz Pavla su mu bila još "čudnija" tipa Gregor  tako da je odluka pala slično kao i kod tebe.

----------


## Vrijeska

Domagoja nema puno.... barem ja ne znam za manje dječake...
Moga uredno svi preimenuju u Dominik.... 
Očito je Dominik postalo uobičajenije ime u Hrvata od imena našega kneza Domagoja .... možda je "fensije"  :Grin:   (zanimljivost - poznajem braću Domagoja i Dominika - zoveš Domi, jave se  obadvojica  :Smile:  )

a da je bio sinko i nakon njega imala bih problem jer bi po mojim principima isto trebao biti kakav knez, a Borna mi se kao povijesna ličnost ne sviđa... Branimiri, Tomislavi, Zvonimiri i ini "slavi i miri" mi se ne sviđaju, ostao bi mi možda Mislav... ali mislim da bi čak Hrvoje bilo baš zgodno (čak je i postalo vrlo rijetko ime)

Evo još na mir: Strahimir, Trpimir, Vitomir, Tihomir (ovaj mi je jedan od favorita)...

----------


## naniluc

Vidim da je bilo spomenuto ime Andrija.... Meni je jako lijepo Andronik, Antonin, Andro....  
Tihomir kao ime ne bih dala djetetu jer u mom kraju je sinonim za nekaj ne baš tak lijepo  :Razz:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je Andro lijepo od ovih spomenutih, mi se moramo orjentirati na muška imena sad

----------


## n.grace

Andrija i Andrej su mi jako lijepa imena.

----------


## egzotična

Koliko toga na "mir"...ni meni se zapravo ne sviđa ništa na mir. A za Bornu se slažem, da  je barem pomogao Ljudevitu kad je trebalo, ne bi se toliko mučili s Francima...ha, ha... 
Mislav mi je po tom principu i dobio ime ( Vrijeska valjda kuži kako su mi diplomacija i miroljubivost tog kneza išli u prilog imenu... :Klap:  :peace: ).

Eto , sad opet razmišljam o Domagoju...

Ili Juraj.

----------


## egzotična

A Dmitar?

----------


## Peterlin

> A Dmitar?


Zanimljivo, ali vjerojatno bih odustala da drugi ljudi djetetu ne iskrive ime. To je slučaj i kad djetetu daš ime Krševan ili Zdeslav. Jednog Zdeslava kojeg sam upoznala većina ljudi je zvala Zdenko. 

Drugi razlog za minus - zamisli nekog stranca/strankinju da mora to izgovoriti?

Eh, to su moji razlozi koje bih uzela u obzir. Ne obaziri se na to. Daj djetetu ime Dmitar ako ti se dopada - nije često, a dio je naše tradicije, pa samo naprijed!

----------


## egzotična

Da, u pravu si. no jednako teško stranci izgovaraju i Hrvoje( jezik slamaju) i Borna ( ok, to čak i nije tako teško , ko bebyborn).
A naši iskrive ponekad i nešto sasvim obično...
Već znam da bi nam Zvonimira Zvonko zvali, Vitu zovu Vitek, Darka Darac...eksperti smo u izmišljanju novog...
Dmitar mi je slučajno palo napamet, pošto m.m. tako želi Zvonimira ( meni ne dolazi u obzir), nema ih baš u svakoj ulici, hrvatsko je i nije dugo...tek mi je sinulo, vidjeti ću još...al hvala na iskrenim sugestijama...

----------


## egzotična

Andrije i sl. kod nas zovu Draž. Na jugu ni Zvonimira ne izvrnu na ružno- Zvone mi je baš ok ako već krate ime...

----------


## Sirius Black

> Andrije i sl. kod nas zovu Draž. Na jugu ni Zvonimira ne izvrnu na ružno- Zvone mi je baš ok ako već krate ime...


Nije Draž nego Draš, prema mađarskoj veziji Andras. 

Mislim da to tak zovu samo stariji od 80 g.  :Smile:  i ima dosta djece i mlađih ljudi s tima imenom i niko ih ne zove Drašek

----------


## Vrijeska

> A Dmitar?


 :Very Happy:  baš zgodno! to mi nikad nije palo napamet

Kod mene bi još prošli Zdeslav i Višeslav

----------


## Vrijeska

> Eto , sad opet razmišljam o Domagoju...
> 
> Ili Juraj.


Od mene plus za Domagoja.

U hrvatskoj je tradiciji, nosi lijepu priču....

Juraj bi zasigurno postao Jurica (a to se meni uopće ne sviđa..., ženska vezija Jurja mi je zato bila među favoritima za moje cure))

----------


## flopica

> A Dmitar?


ja se odmah sjetim priče o nekom dmitru opaliću koji nije znao sažeto pričati- pa meni moja tetka zna reći - ajde dmitre  :Laughing:

----------


## palčica

Ima i meni presuper ime - Mitar.

----------


## Peterlin

Mitar je zapravo Dimitrije. Dmitar je u biti istog porijekla.

Mene to ime podsjeća na profesora matematike koji mi je ostao u lijepom sjećanju. 

To je grčko ime. Ako se dobro sjećam, Demetra je grčka boginja zemlje i poljoprivrede.

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni se ne sviđa ime Domagoj, podsjeća me na nekog debelog tipa koji samo sjedi doma i jede, doma+goj

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je lijepo ime Mitar ali malo nespretno inače kako bi ga recimo dozivali - Mitre dođi na ručak

----------


## egzotična

I moju kćer Sirius Black!( to sa raščlanjivanjem Domagoja...tako mi je točno ona objasnila zašto joj se ne sviđa...). A u pravu si i u vezi DraŠa...no ja znam i malog, 2 r. kojeg sada već tako zovu...mada mu ne smeta i dečkić je cool i sladak...
Mitar je ljepše, manje se jezik lomi al ne bi prošlo kod m.
Flopica, ovo iz tetine priče ja nikad nisam čula...nemoj sad ni ispričati...bolje.
Moram priznati da nisam očekivala ovakvu konstruktivnu raspravicu , baš mi je drago. lakše mi je o tome raspravljati sa nepoznatim mamama jer se komentari poznatih svedu na "bezveze", "koma", "daj", "imamo već", "pa znaš onog zloćestog", " nije moderno", " ima ih ko pljeve"...itd. Ovo mi je objektivnije, baš vam hvala...

----------


## Mali Mimi

A Juraj mi se jako sviđa, ali ne i Jurica (ukoliko se odlučimo za to ime mislim da ću ispravljati sve koji ga "prekrste")

----------


## Peterlin

Kad nađeš ime, znat ćeš da je pravo...

Meni se sviđa još i Eugen i Damjan.

Sad kad sam spomenula Damjana, odmah mi pada na pamet i ime Kuzma (to ide skupa kao i Ćiril+Metodije) - imena iz starih vremena, ali ne znam baš da bih se upustila da dijete 21. stoljeća tako nazovem.

----------


## vertex

Ima kolega malog Kuzmu. A Kuzma i Shaka Zulu? :D

----------


## Peterlin

> Ima kolega malog Kuzmu. A Kuzma i Shaka Zulu? :D


Osjećam se inferiorno - nemam pojma tko ili što je to... :Embarassed: 

Inače, ime Kuzma je nekad bilo puno češće. Meni je ostalo u sjećanju iz Araličinih povijesnih knjiga.

----------


## vertex

Peterlin, ma kud inferiorno, nisu oni baš pod must za znati. Neki lokalni duo, evo ti jedna navijačka, nju si možda i čula :D.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni se sviđa leon.
a za curu cvita  :Grin:

----------


## Jesen u meni

Mi imamo Sebastijana  :Zaljubljen: 

Konačna odluka za ime je pala u autu na putu u rodilište. Dugo je trebao biti Dorian ili Damjan, pa onda Gabriel ili Sebastijan. Jako smo se teško odlučili, ali nam je na kraju super i većini se sviđa. Bilo je tu još ohoho varijanti: Adrian, Roman, Aleksandar, Rene (mm-ova ideja koja kod mene baš i nije prošla), Fabijan...

Muku smo mučili s "j".Ja bih u većini slučajeva ugurala "J", a mm ni pod razno. Na kraju mi je ipak udovoljio i naš Sebastijan ima "j":sretna:

Sve dok se nije rodio, nitko nije znao kako ga planiramo nazvati, baš zbog tih komentara "nije moderno", "znam ja jednog koji se tako zove i taj je glup, ružan... (dodaj epitet po želji)"

Naš je Sebastijan dobio ime po glavnom liku knjige "Priča bez kraja" Bastianu -dječaku koji je spasio svijet bajki. Međutim, ipak smo se odlučili za ovu češću varijantu, kako dijete ne bi cijeli život moralo ponavljati: "Kao Sebastian, samo bez Se."

Od imena o kojima se trenutačno raspravlja mi se jako sviđa Juran (ne bi mi ni napamet palo ono puran :crveni se :Smile: , ali mislim da bi često morali ispravljati ljude da nije Juraj nego Juran.

----------


## anika2

> baš LOL
> 
> naše malo nesuđeno se trebalo zvati Mika
> (i u muškoj i ženskoj varijanti)


 :Smile:  moj mali za šmrklje kaže da su mike...

----------


## Peterlin

> meni se sviđa leon.
> a za curu cvita


Leon je nama bio prvi izbor prije 13 godina. DOgovorili smo se mm i ja u pet minuta!

Cvita je isto lijepo (i isto iz Araličinih knjiga).

----------


## Lutonjica

ma da ne bi razmišljala još i o tome hoće li dijete morati ispravljati druge koji krivo pamte njegovo ime LOL
zara često mora napomenuti da nije sara nego Zara
demiana mi stalno krste u damjana ili demiJana
što nas briga što netko koga vide jednom u životu krivo izgovori i zapamti ime
prijatelji i obitelj znaju kako se zovu, a i oni koje prvi put upoznajemo će nakon jednog ispravljanja upamtiti ime ako se nastavimo s njim družiti
btw, djeca mi imaju prezime za koje će cijeli život morati napominjati kako se piše (jer se piše drugačije nego se izgovara), pa što sad, da im i prezime mijenjam?  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Ma ljudi su baš neobični s tim glupostima-moj Andrej redovito je Andrija a Lara Laura. Vidim da oni već drsko odgovaraju da nisu oni to nego su nešto drugo.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma znam, ali što me briga što neka baba u selu moju djecu zove sara, damjan i brigita, mene ivana, a našeg psa cuki LOL
fakat me zaboli

----------


## rena7

Moje dijete je Vid i često ga zovu David. Mislim da to nije iz neke zle namjere, već se ljudi naprosto zabune. Možda je David učestalije ime, pa je ljudima jednostavo u uhu, ne znam, ali u slučaju takve "pogreške" ne diže mi se kosa na glavi i ne smatram to smrtnom uvredom.

Npr. naše prezime je bez slova j. Svi, ali baš svi ga pišu sa j. Ako je riječ o službenim stvarima, onda pripazim, a ako je nešto usputno, ma baš me briga. Uopće ne vodim računa o tome i ne zamjeram ljudima takvu grešku.

----------


## Sirius Black

Ah to kak babe zovu treba totalno zanemariti. 

Ja imam normalno i uobičajeno ime, a prezime nije baš često i izvedenica je iz osobnog imena, pa zvuči kao "jedno žensko ime+ k". Pa ipak, kad sam bila u bolnici neke sestre ni nakon 6 mjeseci nisu znale kak se zovem i zvale me ovim imenom iz prezimena. Čak su jednom me nazvali obrnuto - krivo ime i moje pravo ime+k, provjerila sam u imeniku, takvo prezime stvarno i postoji  :Laughing: 

Isto je i naša pedijatrica u početku za stariju curu govorila to krivo ime.

----------


## flopica

> ma znam, ali što me briga što neka baba u selu moju djecu zove sara, damjan i brigita, mene ivana, a našeg psa cuki LOL
> fakat me zaboli


 :Laughing:  ma nek je ona to po svom ukusu složila

mislim da je bedasto uopće i misliti kako bi netko mogao zvati dijete
i odustati od imena zbog takvih šupljih razloga
uvijek ima onih koji će dijete zvati onako kako se nama ne sviđa
ali to nije bit, bit je da nosi ime koje smo mi odabrali za njega

----------


## Luna8

> Dobro je i ime Fabijan.


 :Shock:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## naniluc

> 


Ne kužim, al to sam samo ja  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> 


???

----------


## Peterlin

Uostalom..... Fabijan Šovagović mi samo prvi pada na pamet. Kolega ima sina s tim imenom. U Sloveniji i sjevarnoj Hrvatskoj to je prije bilo relativno često i poznato ime.

----------


## apricot

> Ne kužim, al to sam samo ja


već je bila bannana zbog izrugivanja na ovome topiku...
ako prijeđe granicu, opet će

----------


## Luna8

> već je bila bannana zbog izrugivanja na ovome topiku...
> ako prijeđe granicu, opet će


Rece netko cija se djeca zovu ORKA i ZRIN  :Laughing:   :Very Happy:

----------


## apricot

da?
ne sviđaju ti se?

jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

ipak... mislim da se nitko neće buniti što ću ovaj put demonstrirati silu
aj bok!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čovječe ova Luna8 se dolazi ovdje samo izrugivati i provocirati ne kužim uopće takve ljude?? Koji je njen problem?

----------


## n.grace

> Čovječe ova Luna8 se dolazi ovdje samo izrugivati i provocirati ne kužim uopće takve ljude?? Koji je njen problem?


to, srećom, samo ona zna
Fabijan je jako lijepo ime

----------


## Boxica

> da?
> ne sviđaju ti se?
> 
> jako mi je žao



sad ću ja uletit...

tebi se klinci zbilja tako zovu?
ja cijelo vrijeme mislim da nisi htjela napisati prava imena pa si eto to stavila...

oprosti ako te ovo vrijeđa...

----------


## Kosjenka

Pitam se dali i uživo ima takvu reakciju. Ajde zamislite, sjediš u parkiću sa sinom Lukom/Markom i odjednom netko komentira da je mu se riga od tog imena.
Uglavnom, meni je Fabijan prekrasno ime.

----------


## bijelko

žena ima problema

primjetila sam da se naveliko vraćaju tradicionalna, starinska imena. ljudi oko mene ili vole kratka moderna ili tradicionalna imena, imam osjećaj da jedno isključuje drugo.
kad sam tek došla na forum isto sam se čudila orki i zrinu, iskreno. nisam se zgražala jer me se stvarno ne tiče ali nikad nisam čula ta imena. sad sam se pak toliko navikla da su mi to imena u rangu sa markom i lukom, najnormalnija.

----------


## n.grace

> Pitam se dali i uživo ima takvu reakciju. Ajde zamislite, sjediš u parkiću sa sinom Lukom/Markom i odjednom netko komentira da je mu se riga od tog imena.
> Uglavnom, meni je Fabijan prekrasno ime.


a i Luka i Marko, meni pogotovo Luka :Heart: 
i Ivan mi je predivno i uopće mi ne smeta što su česta

----------


## Optimist

O ukusima se ne raspravlja pa tako ni o imenima…jednima se sviđa ovo, drugima ono…inače ne svraćam na ovaj topic, ali sam sad ostala  :Shock:  nekim komentarima.

Može meni nešto biti najljepše na svijetu, a drugome najružnije.

Mislim da je ovo tema na kojoj bi se trebala pisati imena koja nam se sviđaju pa možda nekome pomogne pri izboru. 

Izrugivanje, zgražvanje, vrijeđanje, isčuđavanje... :ban:

----------


## bijelko

još si ti naišla kad je već pobrisano  :Coffee:

----------


## Optimist

> još si ti naišla kad je već pobrisano


Ma daj?! Zar je bilo još???

----------


## bijelko

da, ma nebitno sad

inače, za 9 dana trebam roditi a još nismo načisto sa imenom  :Smile: 
ne znamo ni spol, mada smo za curu suzili izbor na 2 imena. izgleda da ćemo odlučiti kad vidimo bebu

----------


## flopica

bijelko tako sam ja za oboje djece
tek kad vidim dijete mogu smisliti ime
nisam imala ni širi ni uži izbor
ne mogu ja to tako

----------


## apricot

> sad ću ja uletit...
> 
> tebi se klinci zbilja tako zovu?
> ja cijelo vrijeme mislim da nisi htjela napisati prava imena pa si eto to stavila...
> 
> oprosti ako te ovo vrijeđa...


ne vrijeđa me
već sam 17 puta napisala na ovome forumu  :Smile: 

moja kći je 7. generacija tog imena u mojoj obitelji
kad sam svojoj tetki, tatinoj sestri, rekla da će se dijete zvati po njoj, ona je rekla: jooooj, ge ćeš tako staro seljačko ime dat` dijetu na gradu? (tako se govori u tom selu  :Heart:  )
a tako se zvala i tatina obožavana baka

one prije nitko od živućih nije upoznao, ali su imena upisana kada se radilo obiteljsko stablo unazad 600 godina


a zrin...
pa zrinski
gora zrin

----------


## Kosjenka

Meni su oba imena predivna, pogotovo porijeklo imena Orka. A za Zrina sam i mislila da je od Zrinski i puno mi je simpatičnije nego Zrinko(mada mi je i to ime čist OK).

----------


## Cathy

> btw, djeca mi imaju prezime za koje će cijeli život morati napominjati kako se piše (jer se piše drugačije nego se izgovara), pa što sad, da im i prezime mijenjam?


 :škartoc: , srećom nisam nikada izgovorila pred tobom.
Bila sam uvjerena da je bez kvačice. :Embarassed:

----------


## Cathy

> , srećom nisam nikada izgovorila pred tobom.
> Bila sam uvjerena da je bez kvačice.


Ustvari, kada sam razmislila, izgovarala sam sa kvačicom, ali nisam bila svjesna toga. (Ono, podrazumijeva mi se, ne razmišljam o tome) :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

> moja kći je 7. generacija tog imena u mojoj obitelji
> kad sam svojoj tetki, tatinoj sestri, rekla da će se dijete zvati po njoj, ona je rekla: jooooj, ge ćeš tako staro seljačko ime dat` dijetu na gradu? (tako se govori u tom selu  )
> a tako se zvala i tatina obožavana baka
> 
> one prije nitko od živućih nije upoznao, ali su imena upisana kada se radilo obiteljsko stablo unazad 600 godina


ovo je baš super  :Heart: 
u mojoj široj obitelji se tako daje ime Ludvik, ne znam koliko generacija unazad ali živuća su 4

----------


## Lutonjica

> , srećom nisam nikada izgovorila pred tobom.
> Bila sam uvjerena da je bez kvačice.


a gle, meni ne smeta nimalo, valjda zato što nisam rođena s njim LOL ali ne smeta ni MM-a. bezveze mi je da se netko živcira oko toga kak mu netko drugi piše ili izgovara prezime. ustvari, nikad ne ispravljam ljude koji ga napišu s kvačicom, jedino ako je neka službena situacija, dokument ili tako nešto. ali kad mi frizer zapisuje termin u svoju tekicu, ili me čistačica u školi upisuje u knjigu posjeta, zabole me LOL
svekiji su ti koji znaju šiznut LOL a meni to smiješno

----------


## Majuška

> a gle, meni ne smeta nimalo, valjda zato što nisam rođena s njim LOL ali ne smeta ni MM-a. bezveze mi je da se netko živcira oko toga kak mu netko drugi piše ili izgovara prezime. ustvari, nikad ne ispravljam ljude koji ga napišu s kvačicom, jedino ako je neka službena situacija, dokument ili tako nešto. ali kad mi frizer zapisuje termin u svoju tekicu, ili me čistačica u školi upisuje u knjigu posjeta, zabole me LOL
> svekiji su ti koji znaju šiznut LOL a meni to smiješno


zato vas mi jednostavno zovemo Lutonjići  :Grin:

----------


## BoomBoom

Moj MM i ja jos uvijek vodimo bitku oko imena  :Smile:  Jedino je Jerko ime oko kojeg smo se donekle slozili. U uzem krugu su bili Vid, Pavle, Stjepan, Domagoj

Imamo jos 5 i pol mjeseci, mozda iskrsne i neko novo  :Smile:

----------


## egzotična

Zrin mi je sasvim normalno, ko Zrinko ili Zrinka. zapravo, baš mi je lijepo. 
 Orka mi je čudno, al predivno ako ima povijest u obiteljskom stablu...
Dobro da ste maknuli onu nepristojnu osobu ( ma ja mislim da to ne može biti mama, prije neki isfrustrirani teeneger!)
Mi još nemamo ime, al odlučila sam bebicu najprije upoznati. tada budem ( valjda ) znala kako će se zvati...

----------


## cikla

> Zrin mi je sasvim normalno, ko Zrinko ili Zrinka. zapravo, baš mi je lijepo.


Isto tako.
A Orka mi je normalno kao Borka.

----------


## Lutonjica

> zato vas mi jednostavno zovemo Lutonjići


joj kad su me u jednoj fazi sva forumska djeca zvala teta lut LOL

----------


## mare41

cvijeta, cvita je bila moj favorit prije trudnoce, al nismo se za to ime odlucili, i onda neko iz moje obitelji kaze da ce jednu curu tako zvat, bez obzira kako joj bude ime, ne znajuci moju davnu zelju, eto bar to :Smile:  
jednostavno nemam osjecaj da je jedna cura cvita
i tako cu ih zvati cvitić i vrtiguz :Smile:

----------


## mare41

znatizeljna baba isla provjerit ko je pisao da je uzas dat djetetu ime mare
apri, posteno :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

mare to je bilo na topicu za ženska imena, a ja stala u obranu meni su baš krasna ta imena tipa Mare, Luce..

----------


## mare41

mm, napisala sam da sam provjerila :Smile:

----------


## anika2

još nismo odlučili,koje se vama više sviđa : andrej ili bruno? oprostite ako sam vas već pitala  :Unsure: 

mog mateja je djed neko vrijeme zvao mate i to samo meni iz objesti jer je silom htio promjeniti ime u bilo što ali nije mogao....zamišljam samo da sam dala djetetu ime tomislav ili neko dugačko,svatko bi ga zvao po svom,,,katastrofa....zapravo treba dijete naučiti da se izbori za svoje ime, zar ne?

----------


## bijelko

nego što!
oba imena su mi lijepa, probaj ih izgovoriti naglas uz prezime pa ćeš vidjeti koje je zvučnije. tako ja.
inače, frendovi imaju andreja i mateja  :Smile:

----------


## LolaMo

Meni Bruno  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> još nismo odlučili,koje se vama više sviđa : andrej ili bruno? oprostite ako sam vas već pitala 
> 
> mog mateja je djed neko vrijeme zvao mate i to samo meni iz objesti jer je silom htio promjeniti ime u bilo što ali nije mogao....z*amišljam samo da sam dala djetetu ime tomislav ili neko dugačko*,svatko bi ga zvao po svom,,,katastrofa....zapravo treba dijete naučiti da se izbori za svoje ime, zar ne?


Na primjer Leonardo ili Bartolomeo...

Kad smo već kod toga - moj mlađi je imao vrtićkog kolegu Bartola. Kad sam njegovoj mami rekla da mi se sviđa njegovo lijepo starinsko ime, žena se ugodno iznenadila jer je uglavnom doživljavala negativne komentare  :Rolling Eyes: ... 

Ima tu dosta i mode - moj prijatelj je djetetu (sad četverogodišnjaku) dao ime Damir, pa su se svi čudili, a u mojoj generaciji bilo ih je more - jedno od jako čestih imena. Pa što fali imenima Davor, Damir, Dalibor, Vladimir, Dražen, Goran, Gordan, Vedran, Nenad ??? 

Davor = Gobac
Damir = Urban
Dražen = Petrović
Goran = Ivanišević
Gordan = Kožulj
Vedran = Ćorluka
Nenad / Neno = Belan  :Heart: 

Tko zna, možda će mi se tako zvati unuci (a unuke Sanja, Maja, Vesna ili Renata... to priprada istoj generaciji)

----------


## Optimist

Meni Andrej  :Smile:

----------


## mimi 25

Moja prijateljica ima malog Bartola. 
Neobicno ime za nase vrijeme, ali svi smo se brzo navikli i sada mi je super. I bas mu nekako pristaje.
A Bartolomeo.......za to prvi put cujem.

A poznanica ima Gaspara.

A Andrej je i meni jako lijepo ime.

----------


## Boxica

> ...zapravo treba dijete naučiti da se izbori za svoje ime, zar ne?


,


pa da, ali to možeš tek kad dijete počne pričati, a do no onda... :Rolling Eyes: 

moja baka je uporno moju Elu zvala Elica, a ja  :gaah: 
prestala je nakon što sam doslovno 20 puta rekla da se ona tako ne zove...

apopo dileme, upravo ovo što je bijelko napisala, vidi koje ti ime bolje paše uz prezime
meni osobno je Andrej ljepše

----------


## Peterlin

> Moja prijateljica ima malog Bartola. 
> Neobicno ime za nase vrijeme, ali svi smo se brzo navikli i sada mi je super. I bas mu nekako pristaje.
> A *Bartolomeo*.......za to prvi put cujem.
> 
> A poznanica ima Gaspara.
> 
> A Andrej je i meni jako lijepo ime.


To je talijanski oblik istog imena. Svetac se zapravo zove BartolomeJ.  To sam ime samo stavila za primjer, jer je valjda najdulje ime kojeg sam se mogla sjetiti. 

Oblik istog imena nosi i Bart Simpson  :Grin: !

----------


## Sirius Black

> Tko zna, možda će mi se tako zvati unuci (a unuke Sanja, Maja, Vesna ili Renata... to priprada istoj generaciji)


Moja mlađa cura ima ime iz te generacije  :Smile:  - Tamara. Svi kad čuju kako se zove komentiraju kako ima lijepo ime, a redovito čitam u novinama koja imena ljudi daju djeci i nema nijedne bebe s tim imenom. Onda valjda drugim ljudima nije lijepo kad ga ne daju bebama, ili se možda ne sjete, ili im zvuči preobično, a zapravo je među djecom rijetko.

----------


## vertex

> još nismo odlučili,koje se vama više sviđa : andrej ili bruno? oprostite ako sam vas već pitala 
> 
> mog mateja...


Akjo već imaš Mateja, meni je ljepše Matej i Bruno, nego Matej i Andrej.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Moja mlađa cura ima ime iz te generacije  - Tamara. Svi kad čuju kako se zove komentiraju kako ima lijepo ime, a redovito čitam u novinama koja imena ljudi daju djeci i nema nijedne bebe s tim imenom. Onda valjda drugim ljudima nije lijepo kad ga ne daju bebama, ili se možda ne sjete, ili im zvuči preobično, a zapravo je među djecom rijetko.


Je lijepo je, ali  vjerojatno je ljudima došlo do neko zasićenje sa tim imenima jer su s njima odrastali i sad dolazi neki novi val imena ili totalno neka nova imena ili se vraćaju ona star iz doba naših baka i djedova, ja to tako vidim

----------


## Anemona

Meni je ljepše Matej i Andrej, ili Matej i Mihael, ili Matej i Tadej (ovo mi je skoro najljepše), Matej i Josip, Matej i Ivan,...

Imam i ja Mateja i podosta kombinacija. :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

Jako lijepo je i Eugen, mada ne znam koliko ide uz Matej.

----------


## anika2

definitivno se slažem da se obična imena polako vraćaju u modu,znam jednu bebu anu i martinu,što je danas rijetkost uz lare,lane,lorene itd.
i čak dvije petre! još da doživim da netko nazove bebu sanja  :Smile:  

u našem vrtiću su noa,jan,patrik i david.....i tako puta sto
anemona hvala na idejama,,,

----------


## Tiziana

> Moja mlađa cura ima ime iz te generacije  - Tamara. Svi kad čuju kako se zove komentiraju kako ima lijepo ime, a redovito čitam u novinama koja imena ljudi daju djeci i nema nijedne bebe s tim imenom. Onda valjda drugim ljudima nije lijepo kad ga ne daju bebama, ili se možda ne sjete, ili im zvuči preobično, a zapravo je među djecom rijetko.


Odlicno ime! Bas mi se svidja tvoj izbor. Ja sam htjela to ali ne zivim u hrv.pa bi ga izoblicili nepravilnim naglaskom i to mi ne bi vise bilo to.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Meni je ljepše Matej i Andrej, ili Matej i Mihael, ili Matej i Tadej (ovo mi je skoro najljepše), Matej i Josip, Matej i Ivan,...
> 
> Imam i ja Mateja i podosta kombinacija.


Matej i Mihael je najljepše  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Akjo već imaš Mateja, meni je ljepše Matej i Bruno, nego Matej i Andrej.


X

Tako i ja razmisljam.
Nije mi po gustu kad se imena djece "rimuju". Nekako mi daje osjecaj da su po kalupu, a svako dijete je individua za sebe, mali covjek, pa mi se svida da im roditelji tako i imena daju.

----------


## Smajlić

anika2, dečko na putu?  :Smile:  
Bruno je moj favorit, zvuči mi baš onako - muški! I paše mi uz vas!
A ak ipak ispadne cura, već sam ti napisala :Smile:

----------


## anika2

da da još jedan dečko,,,,,točno onako kako je 2006. vidovnjak alen jakovina rekao mojoj mami.....dva krasna sinčića,a prvi iznimno živahan i inteligentan,,,,,kako sam se puno žalila da mi je teško i naporno,tako sam polako shvaćala da je alen pogodio kakav je matej zapravo....nadam se zasluženom odmoru kad krene u školu
sad me ovaj drugi jako udara što me podsjeća na mateja u trbuhu pa se pitam hoće li barem mrvicu biti manje živahan
mm me pitao da li mi se sviđa ime nikola....eto još jedno koje je predložio  a meni neeeeee

----------


## Anemona

Meni recimo Bruno nikako ne ide uz Matej, ali ja imam posebni pik na imena.
U mojoj glavi Bruno ne paše, jer je totalno jako ime (jakost mu daje R), nasprem Matej koje je više zvučno (pjevno) radi J.
Isto tako nisu mi po abecedi, pa ispada da se B. rodio prije M. :Laughing: 

Npr. Matej i Jan, Matej i Jakov, Matej i Josip,... to mi ide jako lijepo, tu bih čak probavila i krivu abecedu, jer oba imaju zvučnost i pjevnost, a nekako su iste jakosti, a opet nisu u "paketu" kako nekome smeta. :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

Npr. i Emil mi je tu po jakosti u dobroj skupini.

----------


## Anemona

Dodatak: Bruno mi je prekrasno ime, ali ne u toj kombinaciji, ono mi ide uz Roko, Hrvoje,... uz imena koja sadrže R.

----------


## Peterlin

> Npr. i Emil mi je tu po jakosti u dobroj skupini.


 :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlić

> Meni recimo Bruno nikako ne ide uz Matej, ali ja imam posebni pik na imena.
> U mojoj glavi Bruno ne paše, jer je totalno jako ime (jakost mu daje R), nasprem Matej koje je više zvučno (pjevno) radi J.
> Isto tako nisu mi po abecedi, pa ispada da se B. rodio prije M.
> 
> Npr. Matej i Jan, Matej i Jakov, Matej i Josip,... to mi ide jako lijepo, tu bih čak probavila i krivu abecedu, jer oba imaju zvučnost i pjevnost, a nekako su iste jakosti, a opet nisu u "paketu" kako nekome smeta.


i mene smeta taj R, no ima nekih kojima valjda ne smeta :Laughing:

----------


## Kosjenka

Ajme, pa kako vi to birate imena. Mislim bilo mi je jasno da su ljudi skloniji nekim imenima, pa netko ima dvoje koje imaju tradicionalna domaća imena,po vladarima, po svecima, po babama i đedovima, netko "moderna"...
Doduše skužila sam da ljudi gledajui da se ta imena i slažu. 
 Anemona i abecedu dodala, svaka čast. Ja bi sludila da sam još i na to moram mislit. Srećom prvorođenom smo da li ime na A, šta bi da smo ga Željko nazvali  :Smile: .

----------


## Peterlin

Mi smo starijem odabrali ime u tri minute i odmah smo se složili, a mlađem sinu birali ime tak da smo uzeli kalendar i čitali dok nismo došli do nekog imena koje je bilo upotrebljivo... Jedno meni drago ime otpalo je zbog toga jer je u sebi imalo R (opravdanje je bilo da bi ga stariji teško izgovorio i iskrivio, ali kad bolje razmislim, našli smo drugo ime koje nam se više sviđalo). 

Kad smo već kod toga - Željko je  :Heart:  i danas nije često među mladima. Nadam se da će se to promijeniti... Imamo ga u obitelji. Tko zna, možda koji od mojih sinova odabere to ime svom djetetu.

----------


## Anemona

Kosjenka, uvijek ti preostaje i Živko. :Laughing:

----------


## bijelko

ja razmišljam kao Anemona, osim abecede.... toga se nisam sjetila  :Laughing:

----------


## Kosjenka

imama ja lufta, mlađi je na P...
BTW Željko je isto lijepo ime, a Željka još ljepše.

----------


## mimi 25

> Isto tako nisu mi po abecedi, pa ispada da se B. rodio prije M.


 :Laughing: 
Ovo mi je prejako  :Laughing:

----------


## mimi 25

*Anemona*, ovako o "jakosti" imena, slovima koja im daju neku melodicnost, "paketima", tako i ja razmisljam....
Pa kada sam rekla MMu da mi ime kceri mora imati slovo L, a ne zelim slovo R u imenu ( da je u paketu s deckima), malo me je cudno gledao.
Dobroda nisam prije procitala ovo o abecedi  :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja se isto slažem s Anemonom ni meni ne paše Bruno uz Mateja...puno mi se više sviđa Emil!
 Ne znam jel vama tako, ali meni su mnoga imena otpala jer me već vežu neke asocijacije uz djecu i odrasle koje znam s tim imenom i jedva smo našli ime koje nam se sviđa a da je "čisto" i super mi paše uz prezime

----------


## apricot

> *Anemona*, ovako o "jakosti" imena, slovima koja im daju neku melodicnost, "paketima", tako i ja razmisljam....
> Pa kada sam rekla MMu da mi ime kceri mora imati slovo L, a ne zelim slovo R u imenu ( da je u paketu s deckima), malo me je cudno gledao.
> Dobroda nisam prije procitala ovo o abecedi


kod nas je moralo biti "R"
i morala su biti 4 slova
LOOOL
stvarno... ko da svi imamo neki OKP

----------


## Anemona

E to je to apricot, meni je bitno da naigled različita imena pašu zajedno zbog neke tajnovite veze, da su imena "obitelj". :Grin:

----------


## Smajlić

meni je bilo važno, kad izgovaram imena svoje djece, da to sve lijepo klizi :Laughing: 
Čak si i pašu s Anemoninim djetetom :Yes: 

dok sam bila trudna s drugim sinom, jako mi se sviđalo (i još uvijek mi se sviđa) ime Andrija.
No, nikako se nije uklapalo zbog tog R.

(mislim da sam inače čisto normalna)

----------


## Sirius Black

I meni su slova bitna  :Laughing: , ali Matej i Bruno mi ne pašu iz drugog razloga. Bitno mi je da su imena u istom stilu, npr. Matej je staro hrvatsko kršćansko, Bruno je talijansko. Bruno mi ide uz Mateo, Antonio, Karlo. Uz Matej mi ide Mihael, Lovro, Petar, Jakov itd.

A što se tiče slova, za prvo dijete bilo mi je bitno da je nježno i ženstveno i da ima L, jer su mi takva imena mekša i nježnija. Imala sam osjećaj da će cura biti pekmezasta, svjetlija (plavooka) i nježna, i baš je takva. 
Za drugo dijete sam imala feeling da će biti više tamnija i harambaša po karakteru pa mi je trebalo R. Na prvi pogled možda nekom ne pašu skupa ali ja imam poveznicu

----------


## Anemona

Smajlić, normalna ili ne, napiši mi pp. :Grin:

----------


## maca papucarica

Slazem se s Apricot u vezi OKP, zato je i tesko i skroz nezahvalno komentirati tudi odabir, pa se toga bolje kaniti...

U mom idealnom svijetu imala bih sina Ivora i kcer Iskru (meni imena sa puno suglasnika imaju jacinu, a ocito si zelim "jaku" djecu; to mi je osobito bitno za djevojcicu).
Mm je na  to samo rekao "kako cu ja ljudima objasniti zasto mi se sin zove Ivor (kisela faca pri izgovoru), kad ni meni to ime nije jasno".
Pokusala sam "progurati" pricu ti si birao ljubimcima, ja cu djeci, ali...
Ovako ce prvo biti Ivan (njegova zelja), a drugo "moje", mozda i Ivor  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

Zanimljivo je ovo skrenulo - kako dati ime DRUGOM i svakom idućem djetetu...

U našem susjedstvu braća su Nikola i Ivan, Ante i Ivan, Marko i Luka, Domagoj i Matej (nisam sigurna da je baš Matej, možda Mate ili Matija) itd.

----------


## Trina

Ja nisam nikad imala želje u vezi slova, melodičnosti, pijevnosti..meni je bilo važno da mi se sviđa. I nisam nikad mislila da će mi djeca zvučati kao likovi iz ruske armije :Smile:  A zvuče.

----------


## Anemona

Sirius Black, tako je Bruno i Mateo.

----------


## palčica

Iskra mi je predivno ime (i Emil)  :Heart:  Meni su morala biti neka imena kao likovi iz neke bajke, neke ne postojeće, koju bih ja izmislila, napisala i naravno da se nekako slažu, imaju poveznicu - u mom slučaju neka ne tradicionalna, zemljana, cvjetna. I već znam kako bi se zvali da ih imam i petero. Baš sam hipijevka, sad tek vidim.

----------


## Tiziana

Ajme kakva kisela faca MacoP., Ivor je meni jako lijepo ime. Sigurno medju top 5 muskih imena

----------


## martinaP

> kod nas je moralo biti "R"
> i morala su biti 4 slova
> LOOOL
> stvarno... ko da svi imamo neki OKP


Broj slova nije bitan (ali da nije predugo ime) - ali da, svakako mora imati "R"  :Smile: .  To sam shvatila tek kad nakon n ženskih imena nisam imala pravog kandidata, a onda je uletjela Zrinka, pa sam išla misliti zašto ova prije nisu valjala.

----------


## Tiziana

Meni je isto 4 slova idealno, a 5 maksimum je onda vokativ grozno zvuci. I r je must have dobrozvucnog imena ako ga nema prezime

----------


## Mali Mimi

Moja dva od tri imena(koja su bila u užem izboru) su sa slovom r i imaju 5 slova, ali ja ga imam i u prezimenu no meni se dobro slaže jer nam je prezime jako dugo

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ja baš nisam htjela R zbog potencijalnog problema u izgovoru. Svekar mi nepravilno izgovara R i umirala sam od smijeha s MMom kad smo se šalili na račun budućeg deda.
Pa smo spominjali imena kao Robert, Renato, Rudi i sl - samo da svekra natjeramo da ih izgovori  :Laughing: 
Kod odabira je bilo bitno da imaju neko značenje, da nisu oba imena na isto slovo, da se ne rimuju njihova imena (tipa sanja i tanja za blizanke) i da klize uz prezime.
I da se ne mijenjaju u svakoj zemlji (tipa Ivan, Giovanni, Janez, John itd)
Uspjeli smo.
A cijelu trudnoću sam mislila da će mi se sinovi zvati Sebastian i Viktor.
I ništa, skroz drugi odabir.

----------


## Tiziana

Ajme Sumice to mora biti preslatko traziti imena za blizance  :Heart: . I kojim redom im onda dajes ime kad se rode? Npr. lupit cu - odlucis da ce biti Janko i Marko. Da li Janko postane Janko jer bas znas da onaj koji bude prvi ce biti Janko ili igrom slucaja ili kad ih ugledas odlucis koji je Janko?

----------


## anika2

hm....zanimljivo vas je čitati,,,još nisam razmišljala o "jakosti" nekog imena
puno ste kombinacija iznjele a meni se niš ne sviđa

----------


## Smajlić

> hm....zanimljivo vas je čitati,,,još nisam razmišljala o "jakosti" nekog imena
> puno ste kombinacija iznjele a meni se niš ne sviđa


Onda nek budu Matej i David :Smile:

----------


## Sony

Kakve vam asocijacije budi ime Ilija? Poznate li kojeg Iliju? Kakav je? Koji bi mu nadimak klinci dali?

----------


## mishekica

> Kakve vam asocijacije budi ime Ilija? Poznate li kojeg Iliju? Kakav je? Koji bi mu nadimak klinci dali?


Poznajem i baš zato ne volim to ime.  :Laughing: 
Ime samo po sebi djeluje moćno. Gromovnik  :Smile: 
A nadimak...  :Unsure:  Ilo? Ilko? Ilja? Nisam nikad čula nadimak za Ilija.  :neznam:

----------


## apricot

> Kakve vam asocijacije budi ime Ilija? Poznate li kojeg Iliju? Kakav je? Koji bi mu nadimak klinci dali?


ja sam iz kraja gdje je Ilija uobičajeno ime
stric mi se tako zove, a imam i nekoliko bratića

nadimak je najčešće Iljko ili Iljo, ali to ti je Bosna, pa nije mjerodavno

znam i nekoliko Ilija u Zagrebu i svi su visoki i jako zgodni momci

bome, kad razmislim... svi koji se zovu Ilija imaju svijetlu kosu i oči :-O

----------


## fingertips

Meni je dida bija Ilija, i bija je oficir u vojsci  :Grin:

----------


## Sony

Hmmm, nisam sigurna,muz je predlozio,ali meni se samo svida ovo "Gromovnik".
Puno hvala cure!

----------


## ivica_k

Meni je Ilija, uz Ivana, top ime...snazno, mocno, za razliku od sladunjavog Ivice  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Ilija…kršan momak  :Cool:  I, stvarno, na sv. Iliju često grmi (ovo nije puko vjerovanje, doživjela ja na nekoliko svetkovina dole južno  :Grin: )

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je Ilija, uz Ivana, top ime...snazno, mocno, za razliku od sladunjavog Ivice


Ja sam rođena na dan svetog Ilije gromovnika, he he he! (Moja mama bi imala sad sigurno štošta reći na temu karaktera i tog dana  :Grin: ).

Dobro je ime i rijetko u današnja vremena. Tko zna, da sam bila muško.... možda bi to bilo moje ime danas.

----------


## Sony

Termin mi se blizi,a na na frizideru visi popis jos uvijek s 20 imena...nismo odabrali npr.top 5.
Kako ni nocas nisam mogla spavati,a misli su mi se stalno vracale na Iliju, mislim si mozda je to to?!





> ja sam iz kraja gdje je Ilija uobičajeno ime
> stric mi se tako zove, a imam i nekoliko bratića
> 
> nadimak je najčešće Iljko ili Iljo, ali to ti je Bosna, pa nije mjerodavno
> 
> znam i nekoliko Ilija u Zagrebu i svi su visoki i jako zgodni momci
> 
> bome, kad razmislim... svi koji se zovu Ilija imaju svijetlu kosu i oči :-O


A imaju li kakve karakterne slicnosti?
(u nacelu vjerujem u onu: Nomen est omen)

----------


## Sony

> Ja sam rođena na dan svetog Ilije gromovnika, he he he! (Moja mama bi imala sad sigurno štošta reći na temu karaktera i tog dana ).
> 
> Dobro je ime i rijetko u današnja vremena.


 ...a ovo me ne plasi,nego mi se bas svida (u teoriji...)hi,hi,hi

----------


## Sirius Black

> Kakve vam asocijacije budi ime Ilija? Poznate li kojeg Iliju? Kakav je? Koji bi mu nadimak klinci dali?


Ime je super, općenito volim muška domaća stara imena jer mi zvuče muževnije. Znam samo za jednog mlađe dobi, ima otprilike 27 god., ime dobio po dedi. Mislim da je među djecom jako rijetko, ali red je da se to promijeni  :Smile:  . Do nedavno je i Andrija bilo ime samo za dedeke ali ih je sad sve više, a isto je pravo muško ime.

----------


## apricot

> A imaju li kakve karakterne slicnosti?
> (u nacelu vjerujem u onu: Nomen est omen)


svi su uspješni u svojim poslovima
čak i stric koji sa svoje 84 godine svaki dan vozi bicikl po 14 km, kako bi otišao do obližnjeg grada po novine

ostali su od 25 do 40 godina, svi fakultetski obrazovani i čvrsti

----------


## Optimist

> svi su uspješni u svojim poslovima
> čak i stric koji sa svoje 84 godine svaki dan vozi bicikl po 14 km, kako bi otišao do obližnjeg grada po novine
> 
> ostali su od 25 do 40 godina, svi fakultetski obrazovani i čvrsti


Sad će svi biti Ilije  :Grin:

----------


## mishekica

Ja znam jednog koji ima pčele i super med  :Grin: 

(to nije onaj isti kojeg sam spomenula; sjetila sam se novog  :Smile: )

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja znam jednog - zgodan i crn ali nije nešto posebno uspješan no vrlo komunikativan i simpatičan

----------


## apricot

> I ja znam jednog - zgodan i crn ali nije nešto posebno uspješan no vrlo komunikativan i simpatičan


ne znam na što misliš kada kažeš "uspješan"
ako misliš na materijalno... ja za ove svoje pojma nemam, nikada to ne bih pitala

ali, da su dobri u svome poslu, to znam
i da ih vole u društvu, i to znam

treba li više?

----------


## baka

Da, Ilija je zanimljivo ime. (ili-ja ili - nitko). Meni je bilo neobično kada je Dolenčić svojeg sina nazvao Đuro.

----------


## Peterlin

> Da, Ilija je zanimljivo ime. (ili-ja ili - nitko). Meni je bilo neobično kada je Dolenčić svojeg sina nazvao Đuro.


Da, stvarno... trebalo bi oživjeti ta stara imena koja su izašla iz mode, a zapravo su primjerena osobi za cijeli život. Mojoj prijateljici su se čudili kad je dijete nazvala Oto. Danas je to već velik momak i ne mogu zamisliti da se drugačije zove. Odlično mu pristaje ime. Uostalom, da posegnem u zbirku obiteljskih imena isplivali bi Leopold, Toma, Vinko, Vjekoslav, Franjo, Josip, Petar, Pavel... sve sasvim upotrebljiva imena. S druge strane obitelji je cijela hrpa Ivana (nešto nisu imali previše mašte, odnosno davali su imena po precima), pa nekoliko puta Matija, Drago itd, a kod muža Pavao (zapravo isto Pavel - slovenski dio obitelji), Maksimilijan, Valter itd.  Ne treba uopće dalje tražiti, dovoljno je pročešljati obiteljsko stablo nekoliko generacija unatrag. Moji sinovi to obožavaju. Ovo je topic za muška imena, ali našlo bi se i zanimljivih starinskih ženskih npr. Gizela i malo prije spomenuta Greta (ili GretL).

----------


## naniluc

Peterlin sigurno zna  :Grin:  (nadam se da bude pročitala) zakaj u mom kraju (Prigorje) kažu bakice kad su ljute :"Hilija te odnesel " - da li je ti isto ime Ilija ili?

----------


## Lucas

> Kakve vam asocijacije budi ime Ilija? Poznate li kojeg Iliju? Kakav je? Koji bi mu nadimak klinci dali?



kod nas u vrtiću jedan Ilija....mali plavi slatki rudlavi dečec....  :Zaljubljen: 
ma baš onak...ko mali anđelek medeni....
fora mi je ime....  lijepo...slatko....nema nadimak...bar ne u vrtiću...za "po doma" neznam.... 

ja sam se neki dan u gradu scimala na imena Dilan i Benđamin

a poznanica je čula za klinca sa imenom- Skajler

(pišem po vuku jer sam ih samo "čula" pojma nemam kak se pišu)

i baš mi je super čuti tako malo drugačija imena

pa makar to bili i Đuro ili Franjo
jer pored toliko dečkića sa imenom Luka, Fran, Ivan, Jan,David,  (govorim ona koja su baš česta u mojoj okolini,nemam niš protiv tih imena)
ova imena baš iskaču iz monotonije

----------


## sunčica vk

evo da se i ja uključim  :Smile: ..još uvije ne znam što očekujemo ...curicu ili dečka...osobno mi je svejedno.....prva kčerkica mi se zove Mia i to je muž odabrao , valjda još u srednjoj školi....i zapravo mi je olakšao stvar...sada svi misle da će biti muško ( ne znam zašto) i malo sam si razmišljala i uopće nemam pojma kako bi nazvala sina...koje god mi ime padne na pamet jednostavno mi je onak prosječno i bez veze...da ponovno nosim curicu zvala bi se Marija- to ime nitko valjda nije dao milijun godina djetetu bar ovdje kod nas....a za muško hm....bit će pomagajte!!   :Smile: )

----------


## marmelada

Ja sam prva za ova "obicnija" imena. Nemam nista protiv ovih koje u zadnje vrijeme ima puno. U vrticu ima masu Davida, Jana, Leona, Luka pa Karlo, Roko... 
Moj malac je Petar. I kad smo pred 4 godine birali ime nije ih bas bilo, a danas mislim da je i to cesce ime. A evo sad sam u 30tt i cekamo decka, bit ce Martin. Ja stvarnooo dugo nisam cula da je netko dao to ime, a super mi pase uz Petra i djevojcicu u sredini. Uostalom bas su mi oba imena mocna  :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

Muz mi je iz  kraja gdje ima puno Ilija, pa cisto ako koga zanima, kod njih su nadimci za to ime Ićo i Ika.
Meni je prva asocijacija Ilija Gromovnik, znaci kad je nevera kod nas u Primorju pa grmi, to se Ilija na nebu ljuti (bar je tako govorila moja mama).

----------


## apricot

> J A evo sad sam u 30tt i cekamo decka, bit ce Martin. Ja stvarnooo dugo nisam cula da je netko dao to ime, a super mi pase uz Petra i djevojcicu u sredini. Uostalom bas su mi oba imena mocna


ne znam za Varaždin, ali u posljednje 4 godine znam za barem 15 malih Martina
u zadnje vrijeme je to jako popularno ime
i jako je lijepo

----------


## Jurana

> Peterlin sigurno zna  (nadam se da bude pročitala) zakaj u mom kraju (Prigorje) kažu bakice kad su ljute :"Hilija te odnesel " - da li je ti isto ime Ilija ili?


A di nam je Peterlin?

----------


## Jadranka

> Sad će svi biti Ilije


Moja necakinja je Ilijana  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ne znam na što misliš kada kažeš "uspješan"
> ako misliš na materijalno... ja za ove svoje pojma nemam, nikada to ne bih pitala
> 
> ali, da su dobri u svome poslu, to znam
> i da ih vole u društvu, i to znam
> 
> treba li više?


Mislila sam na posao koji radi (vozi kamion), ono nije neki intelektualac sa završenim faxom kao iz tvojih primjera, nisam baš mislila na materijalno a možda čak i bolje zarađuje od nekog intelektualca na kraju

----------


## naniluc

> A di nam je Peterlin?


I ja se pitam  :Cekam:

----------


## kaina

Eto i mi odlučili.. Neće bit Adnan  :Sad:  , al neće ni Ozren  :Smile:  već će biti Lav

----------


## bijelko

od svih mojih prebiranja po muškim imenima nama je stigla Marta  :Grin:

----------


## Jadranka

> Eto i mi odlučili.. Neće bit Adnan  , al neće ni Ozren  već će biti Lav


Lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## mislava

sjetila sam se moje nećakinje (sada tinejđerke) i njenog vrtićkog prijatelja imenom Maroje. Sva djeca su ga zvala Majore, i nikako zapamtiti  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

Baš čudno, Majore mi zvuči puno nespretnije za izgovoriti nego Maroje, možda zato što sam navikla na ovo drugo  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> Moja necakinja je Ilijana


i moja  :Smile:

----------


## egzotična

Rodio se mali Borna :Zaljubljen:  :Saint:  pusa!

----------


## Platica

Kako vam se čini ime za dečka Eli? U Hr.je to unixes ime, ali je izvorno hebrejsko i isključivo muško  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> I ja se pitam


Evo me! Sorry na offt - lijepo je vidjeti da ljudi ipak primijete kad nekoga nema. Malo sam bila bolesna ali sad sam ok, opet u sedlu!

----------


## naniluc

> evo me! Sorry na offt - lijepo je vidjeti da ljudi ipak primijete kad nekoga nema. Malo sam bila bolesna ali sad sam ok, opet u sedlu!


  :Klap:

----------


## iva222

Mi još ne znamo šta čekamo, al nekako smo oboje od početka sigurni da je dečko... problem nam stvaraju imena  :Razz: 
Oko imena za curicu smo se više-manje odmah složili, al za dečka.... uf!
Meni se sviđaju Dorian i Stefan, al mužić nije oduševljen  :Cekam:

----------


## cikla

Šta se njemu sviđa?
Meni su oba lepa. Doriana će možda često pitati da li je sa ili bez j, ali to je nevažno.

----------


## iva222

Što se njemu sviđa? Dobro pitanje  :Laughing: 
Ništa. Nema niti jednu ideju i to me izluđuje. Samo čeka da ja nešto izmislim pa da kaže svoje mišljenje.
Kaže da ima vremena, a nije da nema pravo. Ima još više od 6 mjeseci, tako da se budemo valjda dogovorili :D

----------


## Lucas

> Kako vam se čini ime za dečka Eli? U Hr.je to unixes ime, ali je izvorno hebrejsko i isključivo muško


divno.....

----------


## Imogen

U hrv. je Eli uniseks jer neki roditelji zele dati djevojcima ime Elly, ali po Vuku. Ja bih radije dala ime koje se pise i cita jednako vani i u Hrv.

Eli za decka je lijepo.

----------


## nanimira

Evo mene i tu...ni mi još ne znamo što očekujemo,ali svi imaju osjećaj da će bit dečko iako bi ja naravno curicu. Za dečka nemam pojma kako da ga nazovemo-ni muž ni ja  :Laughing: 

Za sad imamo Natan,Nikola,Damjan ali nekak mi se ni jedno posebno ne sviđa. Sviđa mi se Daniel ali je dosta često kod nas. Htjela sam Karla pa je otišlo susjedi, Ivor mi je bilo super i odjednom sam upoznala 2 mala Ivora, ne zna se koji je slađi  :Smile:  I sad nemam pojma...Martin mi je lijepo ime al mi smo u školi imali Martina,pa smo ga zvali Smrdljivi Martin (po onom kukcu) iako smo kasnije redovito slavili Martinje  :Smile: . A pošto je termin nekad između martinja i sv.nikole vjerojatno će bit jedno od toga da se u isto vrijeme slave sva dana 3-i imendan i rođendan i blagdan i riješimo sve u šutu  :Smile:  A onda još i Božić i pokloni, pa mali bu presretan  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> Eli za decka je lijepo.


Slazem se.  :Smile: 
Meni nekako jedino automatski dolazi da ga izgovorim na engleskom (i tada mi je lijepo). 

Ovdje je dosta cesto musko ime Elia (-h na kraju netko doda, netko ne), izgovara se jednako. Isto mi je lijepo (ali bi u HR-podneblju bilo, vjerujem, neobicno s nastavkom -a, dok je npr. Elio sasvim uobicajeno u Istri).

----------


## Peterlin

Eli je hebrejsko muško ime. Bilo je relativno često. Ne znam kako je sada.

----------


## saf

Evo i mene,MM i ja smo jedva nekako našli tri imena oko kojih se možemo složiti, ali još uvijek se niš ne zna,a termin mi puše za vratom. Toma, Šimun ili Damjan

----------


## Beti3

U mom susjedstvu se rodio Grga. Nisam komentirala, ali sam pomislila: kad će to dijete uspjeti izgovoriti svoje ime  :Smile: .  Ustvari uopće nije loše ime.

----------


## lulu-mama

Da dajes ime prema tome kad ce ga znati lijepo izgovoriti valjda bi se zvao Aaaaeeo ili tako nekako  :Very Happy: 
meni je Grga super!
A slican favorit mi je Gregor. Ali mm ne zeli ni cuti.

----------


## Tiziana

Ivor je krasno tu gore ga je netko spominnjao, ja bi jednog malog Ivora za po doma.

----------


## jelena.O

> U mom susjedstvu se rodio Grga. Nisam komentirala, ali sam pomislila: kad će *to dijete uspjeti izgovoriti svoje ime*


valjda onako kako i samo čuje?  Moj najmanji ima sasvim srtaro i nekad svakodnevno ime, a izgovara ga sasvim drugačije.

----------


## flopica

Eli mi se ne sviđa
nešto mi ostaje nedovršeno 
Grga mi se isto ne sviđa
Ivor mi je lijepo
Ljudevit mi je lijepo
Bartol isto
Pavle
Vid
........

----------


## princessmo

Mi smo za drugog dječaka odabrali ime Mihael... :Cool:  a doma ga čeka Matej. Ne znam zašto, ali bilo nam je važno i da ta dva imena nekako pašu, kao da će cijeli život stajat jedan pored drugog.  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> U mom susjedstvu se rodio Grga. Nisam komentirala, ali sam pomislila: kad će to dijete uspjeti izgovoriti svoje ime


a nije to neki kriterij
onda bi se svi zvali ma - ma, ba - ba, nga - nga...
to valjda prvo savladaju

ionako u dobi dok ne znaju izgovoriti ime, uvijek je netko s njima

----------


## Peterlin

> a nije to neki kriterij
> onda bi se svi zvali ma - ma, ba - ba, nga - nga...
> to valjda prvo savladaju
> 
> ionako u dobi dok ne znaju izgovoriti ime, uvijek je netko s njima


Istina, ali ipak čovjek misli o tome.... Mi smo za drugo dijete odustali od imena s R (Marcel) jer naš stariji sin nije mogao izgovoriti ni svoje ime, pa smo nekako birali ime drugom djetetu imajući to u vidu, ali iz perspektive cijelog života imaš potpuno pravo.

Glede Grge - ja bih djetetu dala ime Grgur ili Gregor - Grga mi je više kao nadimak, izvedenica iz imena. Nije za dokumente, kao ni Toni ili Ivo. Ali to je samo moje mišljenje.

----------


## Optimist

Eli mi je prekrasno ime. Ne poznajem niti jednu mušku osobu (ni mlađu ni stariju  :Smile: ) koja se tako zove.

----------


## lulu-mama

Eli je ovdje dosta cesto. Ali dolazi od Elias. Prekrasno ime.

----------


## Platica

Konačna odluka je pala, naš mali dečko zvat će se Eli i uskoro će nam se pridružit  :Smile: 
Ekipa uljepšali ste mi dan na tako divnim komentarima za ime!!!  :Heart:  :Bye:

----------


## nanimira

Što mislite o Nevenu ?

----------


## apricot

i neven i nevena su  :Heart:

----------


## saf

Mi smo neodlučni između Toma, Šimun ili Damjan

----------


## Beti3

> Konačna odluka je pala, naš mali dečko zvat će se Eli i uskoro će nam se pridružit 
> Ekipa uljepšali ste mi dan na tako divnim komentarima za ime!!!


Da sam ti ja napisala komentar na ideju da se dečko zove Eli, ne bi bio divan, Komentar mislim  :Smile: . Zato ga i neću napisati  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Što mislite o Nevenu ?


Sad ću ja dati nedivan komentar  :Grin: 
Nemam baš racionalno objašnjenje, ali, gotovo oduvijek, kad čujem da se netko zove Neven prva misao koja mi prođe kroz glavu je "a jadaaan" (i sažalni hugić mu nabacim).  :Razz: 

U biti, kad malo bolje razmislim, ne sviđa mi se niti jedno cvjetno muško ime (Neven, Narcis, Jasmin...); možda u tom grmu leži zec  :Unsure: . Mada mi Neven uvjerljivo odnosi glavnu nagradu za sažaljenje!

Šimun mi je jako lijepo  :Heart:

----------


## sss

> Mi smo neodlučni između Toma, Šimun ili Damjan


Glasam za Šimuna. Toma i Damjan su trenutno dosta česta imena.
Usput, znam dečka po imenu Šimun Andrija. Nekako mi je to bilo neobično, ''odraslo'' ime za bebu, ali sad je beba odrasla u stasitog muževnog mladića i baš je...  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

i ja glasam za Šimuna  :Heart: 
predivno ime, tako elegantno, moćno i muževno

----------


## Platica

> Da sam ti ja napisala komentar na ideju da se dečko zove Eli, ne bi bio divan, Komentar mislim . Zato ga i neću napisati


Naslušala sam se svakakvih komentara što se tiče našeg izbora za ime, svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i to je ok, ali ekipica kojima se sviđa bas mi je uljepšala dan  :Smile: .

----------


## Optimist

> Naslušala sam se svakakvih komentara što se tiče našeg izbora za ime, svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i to je ok, ali ekipica kojima se sviđa bas mi je uljepšala dan .


Baš mi je drago da sam član te ekipice i da sam pridonijela uljepšavanju tvog dana  :Very Happy:

----------


## Platica

> Baš mi je drago da sam član te ekipice i da sam pridonijela uljepšavanju tvog dana


 :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Neven je super! To ime ima jedan moj dragi prijatelj, pa sam vjerojatno pristrana. Isto se čita s jedne i druge strane. 

Osim toga, to je ime moje generacije (iz šezdesetih i sedamdesetih) i drago mi je da se ta imena pomalo vraćaju.

----------


## apricot

> Osim toga, to je ime moje generacije (iz šezdesetih i sedamdesetih) i drago mi je da se ta imena pomalo vraćaju.


 :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

> Sad ću ja dati nedivan komentar 
> Nemam baš racionalno objašnjenje, ali, gotovo oduvijek, kad čujem da se netko zove Neven prva misao koja mi prođe kroz glavu je "a jadaaan" (i sažalni hugić mu nabacim). 
> 
> U biti, kad malo bolje razmislim, ne sviđa mi se niti jedno cvjetno muško ime (Neven, Narcis, Jasmin...); možda u tom grmu leži zec . Mada mi Neven uvjerljivo odnosi glavnu nagradu za sažaljenje!
> 
> Šimun mi je jako lijepo


Točno ovako i kod mene: Neven, Narcis i Jasmin - nikako, eventualno Mak.
I od ženskih: Višnja, Malina, Trešnja, Jagoda,... eventualno Dunja.
U svakom slučaju voćna i biljna imena ne volim.

----------


## apricot

nemreš usporediti nevena i narcisa
ja kad čujem ime "Neven", uopće ne vidim cvijet
jer mi je ime ful muževno
i taj mora znati što hoće
i biti visok

----------


## Anemona

Oooooo, ja vidim cvijet - definitivno. :Laughing: 
Poznajem po jednog od sva tri imena (Nevena čak i 3) i bome opet ne mogu ta imena spojiti s muževnim. :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

Možda je meni Neven uvijek asocijacija na cvijet, jer kod nas doma neveni rastu kao ludi, na svakom koraku.

----------


## apricot

ma meni je neven najdraži cvijet
imamo ga po vrtu
skupljam fotke...

ali nikako pa nikako ime i cvijet mi nisu zajedno

----------


## Anemona

Ma sve ok, to je neka moja osobna fiksacija.

----------


## Peterlin

> Oooooo, ja vidim cvijet - definitivno.
> Poznajem po jednog od sva tri imena (Nevena čak i 3) i bome opet ne mogu ta imena spojiti s muževnim.


Ja mogu jer je Neven kojeg ja poznam baš takav - krupan, visok i muževan. Osim toga, neven je ljekovita biljka, a to mi se dobro uklapa u sliku nositelja tog imena.

----------


## Anemona

Mada Nevena, Jasmina, Narcisa su mi sasvim ok. Ženska su mi samo voćna problematična.

----------


## n.grace

a ja se opet došla diviti Šimunu
da imam sina, sigurno bi bio Šimun
Šimun i Nikola
predivno  :Heart:

----------


## palčica

Meni je Toma super ime. I slatko i muževno i toplo.
Cvjetna muška mogu biti muževna i slatka.  :Smile:

----------


## sunčica vk

Andrej ? užasno mi je teško naći muško ime a da mi se sviđa....sva imena su mi onak, niš posebno.....ja imam kumče koje se zove Domino...kad mi je frendica rekla da će ga tak nazvat ja sam pitala jel normalna...al sad sam se toliko navikla da ga ne mogu niti zamisliti s drugim imenom...

----------


## Elly

> U svakom slučaju* voćna imena ne volim*.


Ni ja. 
Cvjetna - pa, poneko mi pase (npr. za E. sam imala na listi i Iris, ali s anglo-izgovorom (zbog pjesme, ne zbog cvijeta, iako mi je igrom slucaja perunika najdrazi cvijet), ali muska "cvjetno-biljna" malo teze. Lovro i Jasen su mi lijepa imena iz te kategorije.

----------


## saf

> a ja se opet došla diviti Šimunu
> da imam sina, sigurno bi bio Šimun
> Šimun i Nikola
> predivno


Vidim da vas ima dosta kojima se sviđa Šimun, a baš jučer me i sestra i kuma isfučkale, da im je to grozno grozno ime!

----------


## Anemona

Meni je Šimun super, bilo mi je i u opciji kod odluke, ali stvarno mi ne ide uz prezime.

----------


## apricot

i meni je Šimun prkrasno
i sad je već postalo opet jako često
sve se jednom zavrti svakih 50 godina

tako da sada očekujem vrijeme za imena kao što su Dubravko, Goran, Gordan, Zlatko, Zoran, Saša, Željko, Srećko, Alen, Miljenko, Mladen, Miroslav...

----------


## Anemona

Apricot, a zašto tvoji nisu Ljubica i Miljenko? :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kod nas će vjerovatno biti Matej, nije mi loše ali MM ne želi čuti nijedno drugo, koje god sam spomenula njemu se ne sviđa..  :Undecided:

----------


## apricot

> Apricot, a zašto tvoji nisu Ljubica i Miljenko?


nisam prije deset godina bila zrela za to  :Undecided: 
kažem ti, u našem selu (odakle mi je otac), Orke su bile stare babe, ono... najseljačkije moguće ime
nije mi tada padalo na pamet da bih svoje dijete mogla tako nazvati
ali, 30 godina kasnije, dođe nekako na svoje

pa onda... orije 20 godina, da mi je netko rekao kako će se Mara, Jana ili Sofija vratiti "u modu"... isto bih frknula nosom
a sada, prelijepo
zato i kažem kako se ciklus ponavlja svakih cca 50 godina
vjerujem da će za deset godina i Miljenko biti opet in
i bit će nam lijepo

kao što se i moda vraća
prije 10 godina... hlače mrkva kroja... ajme meni!
a danas mi opet nije tako strašno.
eto, i fudbalerke se opet vraćaju i koikogos smo ih ismijavali, sad nam se opet sviđaju, u nekom modificiranom obliku

a Ljubica... meni je predivno ime
stvarno predivno
ne znam je li zato što se tako zove moja draga sestrična
ali, nije za moju kuću
za moju kuću su grubkja imena koja moraju imati R
da nas upoznaš, bilo bi ti jasno

----------


## Sumskovoce

Za vikend smo MM i ja gledali Mućke, epizodu gdje Dellboy i žena odabiru ime još nerođenom sinu. Umrla sam od smijeha, otkinula.
Svome sinu smo dali isto ime (OK, HR verziju) i ideja je došla na isti način  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Savršeno mu pristaje.

Kad smo kod starih imena, kao maloj su mi imena tipa Vedran, Goran, Marjan  i sl bila bzvz skroz.
Kad sam bila trudna, sva ta imena su bila na popisu. MM nije odobrio. Nisu mu bila dovoljno posebna.
A kroz cijelu trudnoću sam svoje sinove samovoljno nazivala Viktor i Sebastian. Ni jedan se tako ne zove....

----------


## MoMo

> Željko


<3 
L si je ufurala da joj trebam roditi brata koji ce se zvati Josip

----------


## apricot

> tako da sada očekujem vrijeme za imena kao što su Dubravko, Goran, Gordan, Zlatko, Zoran, Saša, Željko, Srećko, Alen, Miljenko, Mladen, Miroslav...





> <3 
> L si je ufurala da joj trebam roditi brata koji ce se zvati Josip


da, to je to
moj bratić, nešto mlađi od mene, ali ipak preko 40, zove se Josip
i znam da sam se čudila kako su mu dali tako seljačko ime
mislim, tko se još zove Josip
a sada Josip... među najljepšim muškim imenima
a bome i Josipa među ženskim

a Željko... ajme
pa stručeki su se zvali Željko
a sada je i moja generacija Željka - postala stričekasta  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

di ste nevena povezali s cvijetom? mislim jasno mi je da se cvijet zove neven, ali musko ime nikako mi ne ide s tom biljkom.

kod mene je postojala lista 7 imena: David, Toma, Šimun, Bartol, Jan, Pjetro, Fran. za svaki dan u tjednu, pa na sta se rodi. cisto sam zadovoljna izborom. A za Šimuna sam bila najtuznija ako se dogodi, ali ne jer je ime ruzno, vec nadimak s kojim bi ga svi zvali: Šime. Nisam si nikako mogla zamisliti da mi se djete zove Šime.

----------


## Peterlin

> nisam prije deset godina bila zrela za to 
> kažem ti, u našem selu (odakle mi je otac), *Orke su bile stare babe*, ono... najseljačkije moguće ime
> nije mi tada padalo na pamet da bih svoje dijete mogla tako nazvati
> ali, 30 godina kasnije, dođe nekako na svoje


Ovakav su statusu mom kraju imala npr. imena Uršula i Agata

Imamo susjedu s prvim imenom (generacija bliska mojoj djeci) a kolega s posla ima malu Agatu što mi je posebno drago, jer to je i nama obiteljsko ime. 

Vremena se mijenjaju, moda isto, ali baš ta stara imena ostaju vječna i nepoderiva. Tu još spadaju imena Erna (Ernestina ili baš Erna), Rozamund, Alojzija... našlo bi se još. 

Uostalom, kad jednom ime "priraste" za osobu, uopće više ne razmišljaš da je moglo biti drugačije.

----------


## Una123

> Andrej ? užasno mi je teško naći muško ime a da mi se sviđa....sva imena su mi onak, niš posebno.......


Joj i meni isto, za curice je puuuno lakse naci ime....

----------


## lulu-mama

> A kroz cijelu trudnoću sam svoje sinove samovoljno nazivala Viktor i Sebastian. Ni jedan se tako ne zove....


Nasa je bebica od 1. UZV Charli (pisamno hr slovima, al ih nemam na tipkovnici)   :Smile: 

Inace Neven mi je prekrasno ime, iako covjek kojeg znam s tim imenim nije nista naocit. Ja bas rijetko imam asocijaceje na nekoga kada se spomene ime. Vaznije mi je da mi po zvuku (izgovoru) pase uhu.

----------


## Vrijeska

Pa eno nekoliko holivudskih podmladaka se zove Milan.
Meni je prvo bilo - ajme, gdje ga izvukoše... a sad mi je baš prikladno, pjevno...

----------


## kaina

Ajm gona popi*deti!!! Mi se oko imena ne možemo dogovoriti nikako i sad sam prepustila mužu da bira a on ko mlada pred oltarom-bi, ne bi pa bi ovo pa sad ne bi  :oklagija:  , a ja ludim!!! Sad sam mu dala 3 imena da bira-Emil, Livio ili Narciso, naravno nije oduševljen...   :cupakosu:  Kak ste vi drage moje našle dečkima imena???? Za cure je bilo tak lako.... :Predaja:

----------


## ljubilica

*krescenija* Emil - meni je baš ime za dječačića, Livio - sjetim se onog Istranina i više mi se ne sviđa, Narciso-predstavlja mi nešto narcisoidno (mene je mama zvala narcis kad sam ko dijete stalno visila na ogledalu i promatrala se iz milijun kuteva  :Grin: )
*apricot*  zakaj Orka? i Zrin (baš mi se sviđa) ne želim ispasti zabadalo al ime je definitivno posebno i nesvakidašnje
*saf* glasam za Damjan

----------


## Bodulica

http://www.jutarnji.hr/sve-popularnija-kratka-imena--najcesca-ponovno-lana-i-luka/169264/

stari tekst, ali možda kome da ideju

----------


## apricot

> *apricot*  zakaj Orka? i Zrin (baš mi se sviđa) ne želim ispasti zabadalo al ime je definitivno posebno i nesvakidašnje


pa mislim da nisam još ni 30 puta napisala

kako sam gore rekla, to je staro ime u našoj obitelji (orka), generacije ga nose
zrin po zrinskima i zrinu

----------


## ljubilica

sorry nisam pročitala  :škartoc:  ako i jesam preletila sam...
super mi je ovaj topic, čitam imena koja sam već zaboravila...
krescenija je napisala da je teže naći ime za dečka nego za curku...meni je baš nekako obrnuto..
mogla bi petorici nadjenuti imena, za curke svega par...

----------


## palčica

apricot  :Laughing:  - vrijeme je da u potpis staviš obrazloženje.  :Grin: 

Emil se često spominje i meni je to baš divno ime - mogu zamisliti i dječaka i muškarca. Eto, morat ću si i ja roditi još dva, tri sina da jedan bude i Emil.

----------


## Nikolina-sb

ja i mm imamo dva muška imena a to su Ivan i Josip. 

nismo za neka moderna imena. nego za stara tradicionalna

----------


## kaina

E pa drage moje nakon potrošenih živaca, vremena, muke... opraštam se od Vas i selim na imena za cure!! Nakon što smo na zadnja dva ultrazvuka bili nas dvoje sad smo nas dvije  :Smile:   E mislim da će ovo biti lako.. naći ime za curu  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Mi smo nadodali još Lucijana i Mislava. Ali, menu si oba   :Undecided: 

Možda bi još Mislav i prošlo ali "ovaj moj" frče s nosom.

----------


## manal

Meni je *Neven* baš lijepo, bilo mi je i opcija za naše dečke, ali mm nikako. Jedino što pomislim na nesretnog Nevena Ciganovića, onda mi onak...  :Undecided:  
*Damjan* nam je isto bila opcija i to čak ili-ili. Sad mi je drago da sam im baš ta imena dala umjesto ovih drugih oko kojih sam se predomišljala. *Šimun* ne zvuči loše, ali mi je "predomaće" (no to je moj kriterij "izgovorivosti/prevodivosti"). *Toma* mi se ne sviđa, još je postalo pomodno. I uopće ne znam kako izgovoriti. Najprirodnije bi mi bilo reći Tooo'ma (karikiram, jer nemam fonetske znakove), ali to valjda nije to...?

----------


## sss

> Mi smo nadodali još Lucijana i Mislava. Ali, menu si oba  
> 
> Možda bi još Mislav i prošlo ali "ovaj moj" frče s nosom.


Baš neki dan kaže moj mali: Mama, ima jedan dečko koji se zove Mislav. 
Ja: Da, i? 
On: Znaš, to ti je po mislama (žitaricama). On sigurno jako voli misle  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ajm gona popi*deti!!! Mi se oko imena ne možemo dogovoriti nikako i sad sam prepustila mužu da bira a on ko mlada pred oltarom-bi, ne bi pa bi ovo pa sad ne bi  , a ja ludim!!! Sad sam mu dala 3 imena da bira-Emil, Livio ili Narciso, naravno nije oduševljen...   Kak ste vi drage moje našle dečkima imena???? Za cure je bilo tak lako....


Emil  :Heart:  (vidi moj potpis pa će ti biti jasno zašto)

Evo još prijedloga: Silvio ili Renato iz talijanskog ili dalmatinskog nasljeđa, pa onda iz austrougarskog miljea Viktor, Valter (Walter) ili Max

----------


## manal

Ne mora se krescenija više brinuti za to, ipak će roditi curu. 

a *sss*, preslatko!!! kakva mala pametnica  :Yes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Livio mi se sviđa. I Mauro isto.

----------


## nanimira

Mauro mi je šogi i svi ga zovu Muro. :D

----------


## kaina

Da Vam se ubacim amlo off- dečko nije mogel bit Emil, al cura bu Emili  :Smile:   Muškarci ko će ih znat....

----------


## Beti3

Danas sam upoznala dečka koji se zove Romualdo. Oduševila sam se imenom. Tako bogato ime, zvučno, nema šanse da ga se ne zapazi. Baš me zanima da li se još kome sviđa  :Smile:

----------


## saf

Neobično, nisam nikad čula to ime, malo me podsjeća na Ronaldo ili Romul. Onak mi je  :Unsure:

----------


## BuBA

Nisam nikad čula Romualdo, ali imam frenda koji se zove Reinaldo i znam za jednog dečka što se zove Rinaldo!:D 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nanimira

> Danas sam upoznala dečka koji se zove Romualdo. Oduševila sam se imenom. Tako bogato ime, zvučno, nema šanse da ga se ne zapazi. Baš me zanima da li se još kome sviđa


ja ga nebi nikad zapamtila  :Smile:  eventualno, kao onaj R  :Cool:  
A zvuči mi južnoamerički močno  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Orlando (Furioso)

Meni ta imena pašu u obitelj ili kraj koji gravitira Italiji, odnosno romanskom govornom području. Ne bi pasalo uz naše austrougarsko ime i nasljeđe, iako sam svjesna da je to predrasuda  :Embarassed: .

----------


## Tiziana

To bi mi bilo ok ako bi se zvao Romualdo Maria della Cruz. Al ako bi se zvao Romualdo Petrović onda mi je bez veze.

----------


## saf

Tak je moj tata govorio ak će ikad imat sina bit će.......Pedro!!!!!  :Shock:   :facepalm:

----------


## Sony

[QUOTE=Peterlin;2432900

Meni ta imena pašu u obitelj ili kraj koji gravitira Italiji, odnosno romanskom govornom području. Ne bi pasalo uz naše austrougarsko ime i nasljeđe, iako sam svjesna da je to predrasuda  :Embarassed: .[/QUOTE]
Tako i meni,mozda zato sto znam za Romualdovu pecinu uz Limski zaljev. Nikako mi ne pase uz "kaj",kao ni Raul,Pedro i t.d.

----------


## manal

slažem se, treba uskladiti ime i prezime, ako je moguće, da vam nekako paše, lijepo sjedne. Onda je ime sve skupa cool.  :Wink:  Neka imena baš dobro idu uz prezimena, da pomisliš, ta bi osoba trebala biti poznata/slavna - bar je meni tako nekad. Meni se sviđalo ime *Robin* za drugog sina, ali em muž nije ni čuti htio, em realno ne ide uz prezime na -ić

----------


## roby

> a ja se opet došla diviti Šimunu
> da imam sina, sigurno bi bio Šimun
> Šimun i Nikola
> predivno


Potpisujem.

----------


## kaina

Tibor

----------


## flopica

> Potpisujem.


*n. grace* ja ne mogu vjerovati
jučer razmišljam o muškim imenima
i dva koja mi se sviđaju - nikola i šimun

i nisam trudna - jednostavno iz nekog razloga imam takve misli

----------


## lulu-mama

Meni se sviđa Gregor, Grigor
Muž ni čut' 

Onda, Erin
(Inspirirala mr jedna forumašica  :Smile:  )
Muž kaže da je to žensko ime. Njemu je bolje Erik. Meni tak-tak.

----------


## renchy

Meni se svidja Nik.Kaj mislite o tom imenu?Prezime nam je i tak spanjolsko pa uz njega nece biti problema da pasu takva imena.

----------


## Elly

> Onda, Erin
> (Inspirirala mr jedna forumašica  )
> Muž kaže da je to žensko ime. Njemu je bolje Erik. Meni tak-tak.


A da?  :Grin: 

Erin je apsolutno *zensko* ime. 
Kao Karin, npr.

----------


## lulu-mama

> A da? 
> 
> Erin je apsolutno *zensko* ime. 
> Kao Karin, npr.


Ah,  :Sad:  meni je bas bilo i za dečka: kao Vanja, Saša...
Eto, onda imam ime za curicu, ako bude slijedeća bebica žensko  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Blago onima koji imaju neko omiljeno ime davno prije trudnoće pa ne moraju s time razbijati glavu.. ja sam svoje najdraže - Danijel , dala bratu kad se rodio, i sad ne znam šta ću haha  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Mi za musko imamo Nino, to je staro istarsko ime, a prezime nam je isto tvrdo istarsko.. A za  curu jos nismo smislili... Iako jos neznamo spol mi ga zovemo Nino..

----------


## apricot

> Meni se svidja Nik.Kaj mislite o tom imenu?Prezime nam je i tak spanjolsko pa uz njega nece biti problema da pasu takva imena.


kako ćeš ga dozivati: Niče!

----------


## Ginger

Pa mislil da se doziva: Nino!

Al mene isto zanima deklinacija tog imena
Mm ima kolegu koji se tako zove, i ja si kosu cupam kad cujem kako ga dekliniraju u ovom kraju (cesto i inace krivo dekliniraju)

----------


## Ginger

Inace, meni je musko ime nocna mora i nemam pojma kaj cu ako je ova beba decko
Ima puno imena koja su mi ok i koja su mi lijepa, al nijedno nije "kliknulo", nije to to

----------


## apricot

> Pa mislil da se doziva: Nino!
> 
> Al mene isto zanima deklinacija tog imena
> Mm ima kolegu koji se tako zove, i ja si kosu cupam kad cujem kako ga dekliniraju u ovom kraju (cesto i inace krivo dekliniraju)


da Nika doziva "Nino"  :Smile: 
o Niku govorim, ne o Nini...

e, sad, ta imena koja završavaju sa o su podložna nekim odstupanjima od pravila
inače se sklanjaju po e-sklonidbi (Nino, Nine, Nini, Ninu)..., ali se dopuštaju regionalne iznimke (u Dubrovniku ili Splitu sigurno nikada nitko neće tako sklanjati, pa im se to "dopušta")
znači, može i a - sklonidba

ali Nik...
tu je Nik, Nika, Niku, Nika, Niče...

----------


## Jadranka

Ja svog zagorskog necaka Dominika dozivam Dominice! Zagorci ga dozivaj Dominik!

Na Hvaru bi Nina deklinirali kao Ninota. A Splicani dosta knjizevno dekliniraju (i doziivaju).

----------


## Ginger

:Laughing:  
Uopce nisam skuzila da je to Nik, a ne Nino

----------


## Ginger

Apri, ja tako ko i ti
A mm kaze: bio sam s Ninijem  :cupakosu:

----------


## Jadranka

> e, sad, ta imena koja završavaju sa o su podložna nekim odstupanjima od pravila
> inače se sklanjaju po e-sklonidbi (Nino, Nine, Nini, Ninu)..., ali se dopuštaju regionalne iznimke (u Dubrovniku ili Splitu sigurno nikada nitko neće tako sklanjati, pa im se to "dopušta")
> znači, može i a - sklonidba



Ajd, istina, mi bi deklinirali Tomu tako kao ti Nina, al Nina, joska,Boska, i sl, ne bi.
Al kako u toj e-verziji znas kad kazes da nema Nine, jel to Nina cura, il Nino decko?

----------


## apricot

znam ja to
isto kao i ivo

idem kod ive
pa neka starci razmišljaju ide li dijete kod cure ili dečka  :Smile: 

moji prijatelji splićani kažu "iden u nina"
ne valja kako god okreneš, ali svi znaju da će u birtiju kod nine

----------


## Jadranka

U Splitu bi se isto islo kod Ive, u oba slucaja  :Wink:

----------


## martinaP

> Apri, ja tako ko i ti
> A mm kaze: bio sam s Ninijem


Moj sin je bio u vrtiću s Brunijem (Brunom). Naježim se, još kad čujem da i tete tako govore...

Čula sam i  "s Ivijem, s Markijem..." . Uha bole. 

Za ime Nino - meni je ružno čuti da "nema Nine"  s dugim "i", kao da je žensko ime. Isto sam mislila da je to pogrešno.

----------


## apricot

to još nikad nisam čula
nastavak "ijem"
strava!

mislim da bih porazgovarala s tetama

meni je slatko kako kvarnerani kažu "ninotom" "ivotom"
ali kolokvijalno, naravno

----------


## martinaP

Apri, tu svi tako govore (osim valjda nas došljaka). I nikome nije jasno što to mene smeta.

----------


## Sirius Black

> to još nikad nisam čula
> nastavak "ijem"
> strava!
> 
> mislim da bih porazgovarala s tetama
> 
> meni je slatko kako kvarnerani kažu "ninotom" "ivotom"
> ali kolokvijalno, naravno


Zašto bi porazgovarala s tetama?! U Varaždinu min. 90% ljudi govori kajkavski i tete u vrtiću isto ne govore književni. Bar naše nisam nikad čula. I kad se trude govoriti književni to zvuči neprirodno jer su obje iz obližnjeg sela, dovoljno je da ne govore baš svojim domaćim naglaskom i jako zatežu. Mi doma djecu učimo da govore kajkavski a ne književni, muž ih čak i ispravlja kad čuje "krivi" naglasak. U školi će govoriti književni jer će morati. 

Imena se tak dekliniraju ovdje oduvijek, i svi govore Perija, Ivija, Krešija, Krunija. Kod nekih imena koja nisu domaća i lokalna to ne zvuči lijepo npr. Bruno, Vito ili Niko i ja bih u kajkavskim krajevima izbjegavala davati djeci takva imena ako bi mi smetala deklinacija.

----------


## apricot

zar vrtić nije odgojno - obrazovna ustanova u kojoj se mora govoriti knjiženim jezikom.
što ako se sutra splićanka odgojiteljica uda za varaždinca i krene po svome.
ili podravka koju nitko ne razumije.
ili istrijanka.

nije vrtić igraonica.

----------


## Sirius Black

> zar vrtić nije odgojno - obrazovna ustanova u kojoj se mora govoriti knjiženim jezikom.
> što ako se sutra splićanka odgojiteljica uda za varaždinca i krene po svome.
> ili podravka koju nitko ne razumije.
> ili istrijanka.
> 
> nije vrtić igraonica.


Da, ali u mjestima gdje nitko ne govori književni, čuje se da je to isforsirani govor i da je neprirodan. Djeca se bolje osjećaju uz tete koje razumiju i koje govore "kao doma". Ni učiteljicu školi se ne pridržavaju strogo književnog. Djeca uče kak bi se trebalo reći, i ispravlja se u pisanim tekstovima. 
Mislim da djecu predškolske dobi nikako ne bi trebalo ispravljati u govoru, pogotovo ako svi u okolini tako govore. 
Btw. podravce svi razumiju. Da dođe Splićanka bilo bi ok da govori književni ili da se prilagodi lokalnom govoru.

----------


## ivarica

ne mogu uopce zamisliti da u dubrovniku tete u vrticu dekliniraju drukcije nego po dubrovacki

----------


## apricot

edit: ja sa SB


nema smisla raspravljati o tome
ja govorim u svoje ime, ti možda imaš koju informaciju više

kako god, ne mislim da se djeci treba podilaziti u tom smislu "da se osjećaju ko doma"
jer niti jedu "ko doma", niti spavaju "ko doma" niti se igraju "ko doma"

a podravce iz đurđevca ne da ne razumijem, nego ne znam pitaju li me nešto ili viču na mene.  :Smile: 
a ja se, kao, kužim u "jezik"

----------


## apricot

> ne mogu uopce zamisliti da u dubrovniku tete u vrticu dekliniraju drukcije nego po dubrovacki


pa i rekla sam kako su to lokalizmi koji su dopušteni
jer imaju smisla

ninijem i brunijem... niđe veze

----------


## Sirius Black

> pa i rekla sam kako su to lokalizmi koji su dopušteni
> jer imaju smisla
> 
> ninijem i brunijem... niđe veze


A kaj su to drugo nego lokalizmi?

----------


## Sirius Black

Npr. U varaždinskom kraju se govori npr. S Krešijem i Markom. U Međimurju bi se reklo s Krešijem i Markijem.

Zašto bi se to razlikovalo od dubrovačkog i istarskog? Pa kaj ne piše u Dubrovniku ulica Franja Tuđmana, ako se ne varam.

----------


## Mali Mimi

U vrtiću bi tete definitivno trebale govoriti književnim jezikom a ne svojim dijalektom, i mi tu njegujemo čakavštinu pa u vrtiću ne govorimo na čakavskom. Djeca bi trebala učiti po modelu a ako ne budu bila u mogućnosti sve do škole čuti književni jezik imat će dosta problema, ja sam ih recimo imala jer mi se bilo teško prebaciti na književni to su skroz druge riječi, imala sam puno gramatičkih pogrešaka i zbog toga recimo slabije ocijene iz hrvatskog u nižim razredima.
Lijepo je da se njeguje i jedno i drugo ali ne isključivo samo dijalekt

----------


## ivarica

> pa i rekla sam kako su to lokalizmi koji su dopušteni
> jer imaju smisla
> 
> ninijem i brunijem... niđe veze


rekla si da su dopusteni jer mi dolje na drugo ne bi pristali
zasto bi ninijevi i brunijevi pristali?  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

lokalizmi bez logike
ovi sa o - sklanjanjem imaju smisla, pa su zato i dopušteni
ali ovdje je ubačen cijeli dodatak
kao i ono na kvarneru
ninotom i ivotom
ninijem i ivijem

mogu li ja onda reći ninušom i ivušom

ali, velim
nema smisla
 da o tome više raspravljam
moje mišljenje da ustanove trebaju njegovati maksimalno mogući književni jezik
doma, kako god želiš

imala sam sreću da je za moju djecu bilo tako
a za ostale... nije moje

----------


## ivarica

mojem sinu nitko ni ime ni prezime ne sklanja kako valja
samo majkamu

ali sto sad, vazno da se razumiju

----------


## Sirius Black

Da, ne znam kak bi bilo da neka mama koja se doselila iz Zagreba u Dubrovnik ide u vrtić ispravljati tetama deklinacije. 

I ne znam tko bi to trebao odlučiti koji su lokalizmi "logični" a koji ne. 

A Varaždinska, Međimurska, Krapinsko-zagorska itd. županije su područje s puno više stanovnika od Dubrovnika, i imaju jednake "krive" deklinacije. Nekad je i Zagreb bio kajkavski, ali nažalost sad mi moramo slušati bosansko-hercegovačke deklinacije i naglaske koje su nametnute kao hrvatski standard.

----------


## ivarica

u dubrovackog mara, pera, frana i iva nece nitko dirati
odcijepili bi se odma

----------


## vertex

> U vrtiću bi tete definitivno trebale govoriti književnim jezikom a ne svojim dijalektom,


Zapravo ne, to su mi baš ove godine rekle naše tete.

----------


## ivarica

> A Varaždinska, Međimurska, Krapinsko-zagorska itd. županije su područje s puno više stanovnika od Dubrovnika, i imaju jednake "krive" deklinacije. Nekad je i Zagreb bio kajkavski, ali nažalost sad mi moramo slušati bosansko-hercegovačke deklinacije i naglaske koje su nametnute kao hrvatski standard.



ovo je bas ruzno, em se broji koliko je koga, ko je prvi, pa su i bosanci krivi

ja mislim da su u javnom govoru bas najprisutniji krivi naglasci oni iz zg

----------


## Sirius Black

Znam da je offtopi ali moram, i ovo je zadnje:

_Osnovna je  Krležina zamjerka ilircima što su kajkavštinu zamijenili štokavštinom,  jer je time jedan već oformljen i na određenu estetsku razinu podignut  književni jezik (kajkavski) odbačen, a drugi (štokavski) nije još ni  izdaleka bio dosegnuo razinu književnog jezika: »Spram stila i sintakse  jednog T. Mikloušića u jeziku preporoditelja (sve od reda, na žalost,  slabih pisaca. Gaj, Drašković, Rakovac, itd.) počela se rađati čudna  polutanska mješavina naglasaka i oblika, mutljag (...)« (Djetinjstvo u  Agramu godine 1902-03, Republika, 1952, 12)._

više imaš ovdje http://krlezijana.lzmk.hr/clanak.aspx?id=1625

Btw. koliko mi je poznato prvi govor na hrvatskom jeziku na Zagrebačkom sveučilištu je bio upravo na književnom kajkavskom koji su kasnije pokušali zatrti.

----------


## lulu-mama

Jao koliko jezičnih purista! 
Obavezna literatura: Kordić S „Jezik i nacionalizam”.

A sad otvorite novu temu na filozofskom kutku. Ova rasprava je nevezana za ideje o imenima.

----------


## maria71

> Jao koliko jezičnih purista! 
> Obavezna literatura: Kordić S „Jezik i nacionalizam”.
> 
> A sad otvorite novu temu na filozofskom kutku. Ova rasprava je nevezana za ideje o imenima.



prije nego krene metla da vas pitam  kako vam zvuči prezime koje u sebi ima i š i  č i ć  i ime koje u sebi ima ch  tj sh ?

meni baš  i ne  ide skupa,  i  to sam naravno rekla, pa sam  dobila kritiku  da sam staromodna .

radi se o muškom imenu 

evo recimo , /to nije ta  osoba izmislila sam ali  kužite na što mislim / Michel  Petručišić  npr

----------


## vatra86

Bas sam htjela reci da raspravljate 
O necemu sta nema veze s ovom temom.. Kod nas u istri ima puno ljudi i starih i mladih koji se zovu Nino i tako ce zvati moje dijete ako bude musko. A o nekim deklinacijama i knjizevnim nazivima uopce ne razmisljam..

----------


## ljubilica

> ovo je bas ruzno, em se broji koliko je koga, ko je prvi, pa su i bosanci krivi
> 
> ja mislim da su u javnom govoru bas najprisutniji krivi naglasci oni iz zg


moram zaštititi svoje iz Bih  :Grin: , svaki dio je za sebe što se tiče naglaska, al neki dijelovi kao Bosanska Posavina pričaju književnije nego pola Zagreba

ne odnosi se na ovaj post, krivo sam označila

----------


## lulu-mama

> prije nego krene metla da vas pitam  kako vam zvuči prezime koje u sebi ima i š i  č i ć  i ime koje u sebi ima ch  tj sh ?
> 
> meni baš  i ne  ide skupa,  i  to sam naravno rekla, pa sam  dobila kritiku  da sam staromodna .
> 
> radi se o muškom imenu 
> 
> evo recimo , /to nije ta  osoba izmislila sam ali  kužite na što mislim / Michel  Petručišić  npr


Pa možda nije uobičajeno za vidjeti/čuti, ali neke promjene i utjecaji drugih kultura su neizbježne.
Možda taj Michel na kraju završi u Kanadi, pa će tamo čudnije biti što je Petrušić  :Smile: 

Ako slijepo slijedimo stare trendove u imenovanju bili bi Vitomir, Tomislav, Marin, a ne Leo, Vito, Niko... itd. Poanta je da su ova posljednja imena sad isto tako uvriježena. A da su mog djeda poželjeli nazvati Leo umjesto Mirko, imao bi „problema”.

----------


## Ginger

ode sve u kupus...
ja sam samo htjela dodati da cu, s obzirom da zivim tu di zivim, jako paziti koje cu ime dati djetetu, a misleci pritom na deklinaciju
Jer mislim, kad bi rekli "idem s Brunijem" , dobila bih popi*ditis tog trena
A inace pricam kajkavski, al vise onaj zagrebacki (jer sam u vz doselila...)

----------


## ljubilica

ili još gore, s Brunetom  :gaah:

----------


## apricot

> svaki dio je za sebe što se tiče naglaska, al neki dijelovi kao Bosanska Posavina pričaju književnije nego pola Zagreba


  :Klap: 

a šta da vam kažem  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> Bas sam htjela reci da raspravljate 
> O necemu sta nema veze s ovom temom.. Kod nas u istri ima puno ljudi i starih i mladih koji se zovu Nino i tako ce zvati moje dijete ako bude musko. A o nekim deklinacijama i knjizevnim nazivima uopce ne razmisljam..



pa ja mislim da bi trebala razmišljati

ljudi se ljute kad ih se zove Patriče

pa što da mu radim kad mu ime završava na "k"
ne mogu ga zvati Patriiiik

----------


## vatra86

E pa mi u Istri Patrika zovemo; Patriiiik! Nama to nije bitno...

----------


## vertex

> ne mogu ga zvati Patriiiik


apri, a zašto ne možeš? Ako ljudima stvarno smeta?

----------


## ivarica

> E pa mi u Istri Patrika zovemo; Patriiiik! Nama to nije bitno...


s patrikom ide sibilarizacija


ali evo npr domagoj, hrpa ljudi ce napisati u mailu dragi domagoj, ili dragi domagoje, a oboje je krivo

----------


## AdioMare

još da nam ljubilica kaže koliki je broj jednih i drugih koje je ispitala književno, pravopisno i gramatički i koja struka ju po tom pitanju krasi i kvalificira pa da svi padnemo na dupe.

----------


## Jadranka

> ili još gore, s Brunetom


Kaze se, s BrunOtom  :Wink:  meni sve to super slatko!

----------


## AdioMare

> hrpa ljudi ce napisati u mailu dragi domagoj, ili dragi domagoje, a oboje je krivo


ok, ali ajde napiši kako je pravo jer ima nas koji ne znamo i rado bismo znali
npr ja ne znam i vrlo vjerojatno bih napisala "dragi domagoj"

----------


## apricot

> apri, a zašto ne možeš? Ako ljudima stvarno smeta?


ne zovem ga nikako
mislim, ne zovem imenom nego se trudim obraćati gledanjem u oči

jer ne želim nekoga zvati onako kako mu se ne sviđa, a ja ne mogu svjesno ubiti vokativ

tako našu Maju godinama ne zovem jer ona mrzi "Majo"
a ja ne mogu reći: Maja, hoćeš li...

brrrrrrr
to je ko što netko ne može kupiti cigarete
ili ja kolu

----------


## Muma

Naš će najvjerojatnije biti Lovro, kako god to drugi deklinirali. Neću se zamarati s time.

----------


## vertex

Ma može se sve to, samo treba probati. Iznenadila bi samu sebe :D
edit: @ apri

----------


## apricot

ok
ali neću  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

> ok
> ali neću


E, dobro, sad sam mirna  :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ivarice i mene zanima ovo s Domagojem pa zar nije to nominativ i onda bi trebalo ići dragi Domagoj...
Sad sam se i ja malo zamislila kako će se ime našeg djeteta deklinirati i morala sam malo pogledati na internetu jer mi zvuči čudno u genitivu

----------


## ivarica

> Ma može se sve to, samo treba probati. Iznenadila bi samu sebe :D


takoe
prvi put je i cigarete sigurno bio bed kupiti  :Grin: 

ali je kuzim, ja nisam neka cistunka, ali opet ne mogu u mailu napisati _dragi domagoj_, nikako
 ajde mogu se zaderati _domagojeeee_, jer mi je ispravna varijanta precudna za deranje
ali ne mogu ni napisati _dragi domagoje_ (otkako sam saznala da pisem pogresno)
tako vokativ od domagoja razlicito izgovaram i pisem lol, svjesno pogresno izgovaram i svjesno tocno pisem (iako je stvarno precudno vidjeti dragi domagoju)

a patriku mail od premisljanja ocu li svjesno pravo ili svjesno krivo vjerojatno nikad ne bi ni poslala

----------


## AdioMare

ivarice  :Smile: 

naravno da bih poslala mail i patriku i tariku. budući da znam da tariku (filipoviću) užasno smeta da ga se oslovljava sa "tariče", njemu se sigurno tako ne bih obratila.
dominiku, recimo, onako po vlastitom uhu isto ne bih rekla: dragi dominiče, nego dragi dominik - dok me ne bi ispravio. 
službeno bih se obratila onako kako je ispravno, ako bih znala  :Laughing:

----------


## vertex

Fala bogu, jedinog Patrika kojeg poznajem zovemo Pai (još je dječak). "Patriče" mi jako ružno zvuči, i Henriče, i Žače :D. Da pišem nekome superslužbeno, napisala bih tako. U govoru bi ignorirala te vokative, a s brda na brdo ionako rijetko dozivam pa da mi smeta što nije melodično vikati "Heeenriiik!" Zapravo, sad kad probam, skroz je ok i za s brda na brdo. Žak malo radi probleme.

----------


## vertex

Tariče, to sam zaboravila :D

----------


## apricot

a Mak - Mače?

----------


## Ginger

> Naš će najvjerojatnije biti Lovro, kako god to drugi deklinirali. Neću se zamarati s time.


Meni jako lijepo ime
A mislim da se ni u nasem kraju nece krivo deklinirati
Pa nece valjda reci: bio sam sa Lovrijem  :Smile: 
Ili hoce  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

a kuzim ovo sa apri 
ja nisam tak cistunka ko ona, niti uvijek sve ispravno izgovarm/pisem, al neke stvari si mi stvarno previse 
zovem ljude kak im pase, al "Ninijem, Brunijem" nikad ne bih rekla
i muza ispravljam svaki put kad tako nesto kaze (srecom, to nije cesto, mozda zato sto je njegov tata dosta inzistirao na knjizevnom)

----------


## Jadranka

A meni je super i Dominiče i Tariče  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

i meni  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

I meni je super, al ne cujem to bas u RL

----------


## snupi

dobro da niste  u podravini ili međimurju tamo bi bilo bio sam sa Ninojem!!

----------


## Muma

*Ginger* nikad ne znaš, ja se kladim da će biti i "Lovrijem", kao i Pero = Perijem.  :Idea:

----------


## naniluc

> Ja svog zagorskog necaka Dominika dozivam Dominice! Zagorci ga dozivaj Dominik!
> 
> Na Hvaru bi Nina deklinirali kao Ninota. A Splicani dosta knjizevno dekliniraju (i doziivaju).


Mi u selu imamo jednog Dominika- zovu ga Domino
Imamo i Ninoslava- zovu ga Ninač

----------


## naniluc

> Naš će najvjerojatnije biti Lovro, kako god to drugi deklinirali. Neću se zamarati s time.


Kod nas Lovrek  :Smile:  - Lovrica

----------


## Ginger

> *Ginger* nikad ne znaš, ja se kladim da će biti i "Lovrijem", kao i Pero = Perijem.


 :Laughing:  da, stvarno
uzalud bih ja pazila na izbor imena
a mozda ipak nosim curku pa ce biti lakse  :Smile: 

snupi, joj da  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Znate cure kaj je najgore - kad se desi da vam se tako zove recimo sin od frendice i ona sama tako deklinira...i onda vam to toliko uđe u uho da i vi njegovo ime na taj način deklinirate kad pričate o njemu. Eto, ja sam u toj situaciji, čista slušna navika a znam da nije ispravno  :Nope:

----------


## žužy

Moj nećak je Patrik,i ja ga znam zvati Patričeeee...ne zato jer želim biti književna,nego ga zezam jar znam da mu smeta  :Grin: 
On mi samo veli kratko,ja se zovem Patrik.A ostali nazočni me bledo gledaju.Inače ga zovemo Pako.
Mislim da si možete nazvat klinca kak vas god volja,i zvati ga ispravno njegovim imenom.Ali uvijek se bude našao netko (ko npr. ja) ko ga bude zval kak god mu paše,i čini mu se fora,od milja itd...
*snupi*,viš da ne vele svi s Ninojem..ja bi prva rekla s Ninekom  :Cool:

----------


## apricot

joj, pa možda će ih zvati i nosati ili debeli
pa im neću tako ime nadjenuti

----------


## žužy

Ovo ljeto sam upoznala jednog dečkića s jaako lijepim imenom - Kilian. Nisam sigurna kak se točno piše,ali ime mi je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Imogen

Mislim da mislis na Cillian-a...
http://www.behindthename.com/name/cillian
Kilian je njemacka verzija, a Cillian irska. Jesu li to bili Irski Amerikanci ili Irci ili Njemci? Ili Hrvati?

----------


## žužy

Njemci,rekla bi da se piše Killian,al opet nisam sigurna..kak god,sviđa mi se!Brat mu je Marcus.

----------


## Apsu

Mislim da imamo Patrika  :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

> Znate cure kaj je najgore - kad se desi da vam se tako zove recimo sin od frendice i ona sama tako deklinira...i onda vam to toliko uđe u uho da i vi njegovo ime na taj način deklinirate kad pričate o njemu. Eto, ja sam u toj situaciji, čista slušna navika a znam da nije ispravno


x

i kad ga izgovorim pravilno misle da se šalim

----------


## Imogen

> Mislim da imamo Patrika


Odlicno, snazno i lijepo ime!

----------


## tina29

Još malo i nama če doći Patrik!!!  :Zaljubljen:  Nadam se da se nečemo predomislit u zadnji tren ali čisto sumnjam.

----------


## Mucica

*Tina29* jaaako lijepo ime  :Klap:  Patrik & Mila  :Zaljubljen:   :Wink:

----------


## Muma

*Patrik* i *Mila* zaljubljeni paaaar....ahahahahahah, lijepa kombinacija, slažem se  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Peony

Patrik mi je jedno od najljepših muških imena! Palac gore! :Yes:

----------


## centar

meni su šimun, jakob i pavle trenutno u top tri muskih imena.

----------


## tina29

aaaaaaaaa cure baš vam hvala,sad sam se rasplakala! i meni je patrik jedno od najljepših muških imena uz mog muža karla,da nemam muža kaj se tak zove dijete bi nam sigurno bilo karlo!
Patrik i Mila lijepo pristaje,evo i moj patrik potvrđuje iz buše baš me veselo izudaro  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina29

*jakob* isto predivno,a i šimun mi je jako slatko!!!

----------


## apricot

tina, aj ti makni ovoga medu s bočicom iz avatara
sigurno ima medvjedića i sa ljepšim accessoireom

----------


## tina29

sorry,evo mičem! bio mi je baš sladak!

----------


## apricot

ovaj je ljepši  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

> tina, aj ti makni ovoga medu s bočicom iz avatara


 :Laughing:  CIA  sve vidi  :Laughing:  
al neka, neka

OT- pridruzujem se komplimentima

----------


## Beti3

> Patrik mi je jedno od najljepših muških imena! Palac gore!


koliko smo razliciti. meni je to p.a.t.r.i.k. samo nabacana slova. ne lici mi na ime. i cudi me da netko tako nazove dijete.

----------


## Ginger

Zato se kaze da se o ukusima ne raspravlja  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

> Zato se kaze da se o ukusima ne raspravlja


 :Smile:  slažem se!
*apricot* isprike još jednom zbog avatara!

----------


## željkica

moj frajer još nema ime!

----------


## apricot

pa nek se zove željko

----------


## željkica

> pa nek se zove željko


to mi je malo smišno. ali ima pomaka ako se bebač slučajno rodi na Sv.Nikolu možda će se zvat Niko.

----------


## Bluebella

meni je Patrik prekrasno ime (kao što sam ti i rekla na forumskoj kavici  :Wink: 




> koliko smo razliciti. meni je to p.a.t.r.i.k. samo nabacana slova. ne lici mi na ime. i cudi me da netko tako nazove dijete.


a ova izjava mi je  :ban:  zaista ružna, pogotovo što je cura napisala da će joj se tako zvati sin!

----------


## Apsu

> meni je Patrik prekrasno ime (kao što sam ti i rekla na forumskoj kavici 
> 
> 
> 
> a ova izjava mi je  zaista ružna, pogotovo što je cura napisala da će joj se tako zvati sin!


ja se dugo nisam ovako nasmijala hahaah  :Smile:  Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, svatko ga ima pravo napisati ali ga neće svatko napisati, i to najčešće neće oni kojih se najmanje tiče, a onda kad se netko nađe velik i popljuje ime nečijeg djeteta, to je stvarno smiješno   :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## mravak

Patrik mi je baš lijepo ime! i David.....

----------


## ani4

Ajme, kad se samo sjetim nase muke po imenu... Uf...

----------


## Lili75

ja ko *apri*, brate mili ne mogu govoriti (ni pisati) neispravno. doduše mi smo iz onog kraj gdje se govori književnim jezikom  :Smile: 

nema šanse da ja svog muža zovem Roman, zovem ga Romaneeee.

baš sam neki dan skoro pala na dupe kad sam vidjela da su mi u grupi od male napisali:
Sretan rođendan Petre! (Petra mama naravno ispravno zove, oni su Slavonci)  aleluja,...I rekla sam tetama wau... pa vi ste to ispravno izdeklinirale.

I sad vi meni recite kako će naša djeca jednog dana naučiti standardni hrvatski kad slušaju sve i svašta okolo (govorim trenutno za ZG gdje živim).
a medije bolje da ne spominjem, oni su polupismeni, strašno!!!

Uglavnom Patrik mi je lijepo ime. Bolje mi zvuči (kombinacija slova) nego Domagoj a znače isto.

Za Domagoja ste me prosvijetilili, tako mi se zove šogi.

----------


## AdioMare

stvarno mi je nevjerojatno pročitati da netko ne može pa "ne može govoriti niti pisati neispravno", a malo zatim napiše: "u grupi od male".
to valjda nešto može, nešto ne može, što li...  :Grin:

----------


## gizolito

moj mali patuljak još uvijek nema definitivno ime.
favorit je Luka, ali tako se valjda zadnjih par godina zove pol mališana  :Confused: 
u igri je i Ivor, ali budući otac nije baš oduševljen s tom opcijom.

neki je dogovor da kad ga vidimo da bumo definitivno odlučili (jedna pragmatična majka me pohračkala zbog tog stava jer da su "sve bebe iste i naborane")

----------


## Majuška

ajme, taman kad pomislim da me od nekih forumašica uopće više ništa ne može iznenaditi
kad ono  :drek:

----------


## centar

Ivor mi je super ime <3

----------


## žužy

> koliko smo razliciti. meni je to p.a.t.r.i.k. samo nabacana slova. ne lici mi na ime. i cudi me da netko tako nazove dijete.


Pa i j.a.k.o.v., i.v.a.n., h.r.v.o.j.e., b.e.t.i., ž.u.ž.i., su samo nabacana slova na hrpi-i ta slova tvore ime. Ili?

----------


## Majuška

*Beti*, kako se zovu tvoja djeca?

da ih malo prokomentiramo  :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *Beti*, kako se zovu tvoja djeca?
> 
> da ih malo prokomentiramo


Ovo i mene zanima  :Wink:

----------


## Imogen

> koliko smo razliciti. meni je to p.a.t.r.i.k. samo nabacana slova. ne lici mi na ime. i cudi me da netko tako nazove dijete.


Mozda zato sto ne znas guglati ono sto prvi put cujes, pa si neinformirana. :Rolling Eyes: 


Sori ako sam gruba.

----------


## ljubilica

> Ovo i mene zanima


i mene  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

Patrik je baš lijepo ime, a i Jakob (meni i Jakov)

Majuška, prekrasni stihovi u potpisu, i tako istiniti  :Heart:

----------


## tina29

Ivor  :Heart: ,ma meni se stvarno puno muških imena sviđa!!!
da i mene zanima kakva imena imaju betina djeca???

----------


## Mucica

> koliko smo razliciti. meni je to p.a.t.r.i.k. samo nabacana slova. ne lici mi na ime. i cudi me da netko tako nazove dijete.


Stvarno nije lijepo tako nešto reći, pogotovo ne mami koja je tako odlučila nazvati svog sina!!! 
Svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje ali pametan čovijek zna kada ga ipak treba zadržati samo za sebe!!! 
Sljedeći puta prije nego netko nešto takvo napiše neka si razmisli kako bi se on osjećao da netko to njemu veli za ime njegovog djeteta!!! 
Ako nemaš ništa lijepo za reći onda radije šuti!!!

----------


## Apsu

Šta ste se svi tako naljutili na Beti, vjerujem da ste već navikli na njeno provociranje.. Ja sam jako kratko tu mi je već 5 puta došlo da ju pitam tko je nju tako povrijedio da sada to pokušava vratiti drugima koji nisu zabetonirali svoje osjećaje  :Smile:  
Enivej, baš joj hvala što mi je još više učvrstila odluku o tome da svog sina nazovem tim razbacanim slovima - Patrik, po osobi koja meni i mom dragom jako puno znači i želimo očuvati sjećanje na nju  :Smile:  Pa još jednom - čuj Beti, P.A.T.R.I.K. - kako smo mi samo čudni roditelji,  daj , još se malo čudi , smije mi se jako  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

> Mozda zato sto ne znas guglati ono sto prvi put cujes, pa si neinformirana.
> 
> 
> Sori ako sam gruba.


Nisi gruba, nego bezobrazna.

A svatko tko ne shvaća da je forum mjesto na kojem se iznose mišljenja i poštuju različitosti, ni ne treba biti na forumu. Imena moje djece su moja stvar, nikoga nisam pitala što misli o njima, jer me to i nije briga. 
A da sam pitala, sigurno se ne bih ljutila da netko napiše da mu se ne sviđaju. Onaj tko ne može primiti kritiku, neka ni ne izaziva istu. 
Koji je to mentalni sklop da ne prihvaća različito mišljenje? Neću na svoje pitanje odgovoriti, iako odgovor znam.

----------


## Majuška

Beti, da si barem bliže, voljela bih te upoznati uživo.
Teško mi je povjerovati da zaista postojiš u stvarnosti..

----------


## lulu-mama

> Onaj tko ne može primiti kritiku, neka ni ne izaziva istu.


Koji si ti bully! Žena ničim nije ”izazivala” kritiku. Zar me možeš jednostavno reći: ime mi nije lijepo, zvuči loše ?

----------


## Apsu

hahaahahahhahahahaahahah  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> i cudi me da netko tako nazove dijete.


ovo nije mišljenje!

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja podržavam Beti - u potpunosti  :Grin: 

Jedno od gorih kombinacija je kad dijete dobije ime ala Patrik, Lulu i sl, a preziva se ... : ovdjenapišitebilokojeodnašihvrločestihprezimena  : 

A takvih je primjera danas jako puno...

----------


## Muma

*Beti3* sorry, ali tu je već u pitanju kultura. Svi znamo da nam se neka imena sviđaju a neka ne, i sve je stvar ukusa i ničeg drugog. Još bi ti se i "progutao" komentar da si lijepo napisala da ti se ime ne sviđa, ali ti si debelo prešla granicu s činjenicom "nabacanih slova!?" i "ne liči ti na ime!?". Pa žena nije rekla da će joj se dijete zvati "žbrlj" nego je spomenula jedno muško ime koje nosi 4779 muškaraca/dječaka u lijepoj našoj...a eto uskoro će još nekoliko...i bravo za njih!

----------


## Muma

> Ja podržavam Beti - u potpunosti 
> 
> Jedno od gorih kombinacija je kad dijete dobije ime ala Patrik, Lulu i sl, a preziva se ... : ovdjenapišitebilokojeodnašihvrločestihprezimena  : 
> 
> A takvih je primjera danas jako puno...


Kombinacija čega? Konsonanta i vokala? Položaja jezika pri izgovoru? Oblika slova na papiru?

----------


## tina29

ja ne vjerujem ovo stvarno,pa *beti* ja nisam nikoga pitala za mišljenje o imenu nego samo napisala da če mi se djete zvati Patrik i boli me briga ako se to nekome ne sviđa jer je to moj izbor,ali da si mogla biti umjerenija u davanju komentara mogla si,razumjela bi nekoga da je komentirao jer sam tražila mišljenje ali ovako,*apsu* je dobro napisala ako smo ti čudni onda se čudi do besvjesti a ja ču i sigurna sam* apsu* biti ponosne jer nam se sinovi zovu Patrik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!meni se isto mnoga imena ne sviđaju ali zato ne dajem takve komentare nego ili uopče ne komentiram ili napišem samo da mi je ok i to je to!

----------


## maria71

kao što sam već  napisala nisu mi jasne kombinacije imena sa sh i ch i prezimena koje u sebi ima i š i č i ć.

jel   npr Dasha  ili  Daša  ?

koja je razlika između  Maja  i Maya ?

no  da se vratim na temu  prelijepo mi je ime Agnesa za  curicu i  Veton  za dječaka .

----------


## Apsu

> ja ne vjerujem ovo stvarno,pa *beti* ja nisam nikoga pitala za mišljenje o imenu nego samo napisala da če mi se djete zvati Patrik i boli me briga ako se to nekome ne sviđa jer je to moj izbor,ali da si mogla biti umjerenija u davanju komentara mogla si,razumjela bi nekoga da je komentirao jer sam tražila mišljenje ali ovako,*apsu* je dobro napisala ako smo ti čudni onda se čudi do besvjesti a ja ču i sigurna sam* apsu* biti ponosne jer nam se sinovi zovu Patrik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!meni se isto mnoga imena ne sviđaju ali zato ne dajem takve komentare nego ili uopče ne komentiram ili napišem samo da mi je ok i to je to!



ja nisam više ponosna, Beti me prosvijetlila i pokazala mi pravi put  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## lulu-mama

> ja nisam više ponosna, Beti me prosvijetlila i pokazala mi pravi put


Hahaha! Da, beti ima te moći! 

 :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Koja gomila zlobnica! Od kud vam snaga za toliku malicioznost? No, neka vas. Samo daleko od mene.

----------


## Apsu

> Koja gomila zlobnica! Od kud vam snaga za toliku malicioznost? No, neka vas. Samo daleko od mene.


Svoj se u svome prepoznaje? Evo ti jedan hagić  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Tiziana

Lajkam Beti! A sad cu objasniti i zašto
Ja sam prvom djetetu htjela dati skroz glupo ime. I pred kraj trudnoće mi jedna ženska kaze da joj se to ime ne svidja, da je špičasto, i da joj uopće ne zvuči ko ime. Dugo sam o tome razmišljala, dozivala po kući to ime, ispisivala ga, a inače baš ne mijenjam stav zbog utjecaja okoline. I odlučim izabrati drugo ime. Dan danas sam zahvalna toj ženi što mi se dijete ne zove tako glupo kako sam isprva htjela (fakat šta mi bi...). A nije mi ni fredica ni blska, bezvezna baba iz susjedstva. Al mi njen komentar otvorio oči i nisam se uvrijedila.

----------


## n.grace

> Ja podržavam Beti - u potpunosti 
> 
> Jedno od gorih kombinacija je kad dijete dobije ime ala Patrik, Lulu i sl, a preziva se ... : ovdjenapišitebilokojeodnašihvrločestihprezimena  : 
> 
> A takvih je primjera danas jako puno...


ma daj, nije to tako strašno... ja imam nemoguću kombinaciju imena uz jednoodnašihvrločestihprezimena
dva imena, štoviše

poput Bara Cindy  :Grin: 

i skroz sam ok s tim, ima gorih stvari u životu  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

a ovo o "skroz glupim" imenima ne kužim
uvijek će se naći netko tko misli da je neko ime skroz glupo, staromodno, premoderno, bezvezno... nastavite niz...

kao što bi se našao i netko tko bi novo ime nakon "skroz glupog" isto prozvao glupim ili kakvim god
bitno je da se sviđa roditeljima, u tome je sva mudrost

jednom me jedna znanica upitala kako će me se kći zvati
kad sam joj rekla, odgovorila je da je to grozno ime i preokrenula očima
to nije utjecalo na moju odluku, a mislim da su takvi komentari krajnje nekulturni i suvišni

----------


## apricot

ja bih rekla da je sada dosta

d.o.s.t.a

žena je napisala svoje mišljenje
nekome se sviđa, nekome ne
jest, nije teško pretpostaviti da to nekoga može uvrijediti, ali svaka od nas ima svoj način komunikacije
meni se ovaj njezin ne sviđa jer mislim da je grubo budućoj majci reći da je ime koje je odabrala za svoje buduće dijete - ružno/glupo/nabacano

ali ovo što vi sada radite je lešinarenje
ona nije nikoga vrijeđala, ali vi sada vrijeđate nju

----------


## casa

Samo da javim da kad sam rodila trećeg sina mm i ja smo jedva jedvice dogovorili ime kojim smo oboje bili zadovoljni, a tad je cijela rodbina i selo i okolna sela osulo paljbu po imenu. I moram reć da se nas to nije ni najmanje ticalo... Mi smo bili tako sretni da smo našli nama tako super ime u čiju smo odličnost uvjerili i dva starija brata.

----------


## Imogen

> Ja podržavam Beti - u potpunosti 
> 
> Jedno od gorih kombinacija je kad dijete dobije ime ala Patrik, Lulu i sl, a preziva se ... : ovdjenapišitebilokojeodnašihvrločestihprezimena  : 
> 
> A takvih je primjera danas jako puno...





> kao što sam već  napisala nisu mi jasne kombinacije imena sa sh i ch i prezimena koje u sebi ima i š i č i ć.
> 
> ...


Nazalost, obicne smrtnice poput tebe i Vrijeske ocito biraju svoja prezimena, ali moje dijete ce imati prezime s hrvatskih slovima, jer prezime mora biti od roditelja. I sto bi ja sad trebala napraviti? Dati ime koje mi se uopce ne svida i koja uopce ne zelim svojem djetetu dati jer se nisam rodila kao gospodica Bradamante ili udala za gospodina Smitha?

Zao mi je, ali volim imana s y, sa duplim slovima i ona koja se sasvim peto izgovaraju i takvo cu ime dati.




> Lajkam Beti! A sad cu objasniti i zašto
> Ja sam prvom djetetu htjela dati skroz glupo ime. I pred kraj trudnoće mi jedna ženska kaze da joj se to ime ne svidja, da je špičasto, i da joj uopće ne zvuči ko ime. Dugo sam o tome razmišljala, dozivala po kući to ime, ispisivala ga, a inače baš ne mijenjam stav zbog utjecaja okoline. I odlučim izabrati drugo ime. Dan danas sam zahvalna toj ženi što mi se dijete ne zove tako glupo kako sam isprva htjela (fakat šta mi bi...). A nije mi ni fredica ni blska, bezvezna baba iz susjedstva. Al mi njen komentar otvorio oči i nisam se uvrijedila.


Zena te izmanipulirala. Ne samo to. Rekla je nesto sasvim subjektivno, nesto sto ne vrijedi za sve ljude jer je u pitanju osobni ukus, a ti si prihvatila tudi ukus i tudu osobnost i odustala od imena koje ti se svidalo.

To ti je sugestija.

----------


## apricot

> Zao mi je, ali volim imana s y, sa duplim slovima i ona koja se sasvim peto izgovaraju i takvo cu ime dati.


Nisam vidjela da te u tome itko sprječava.
Ali valjda je još slobodno reći/napisati što se komu sviđa.

I sama podržavam kombinacije koje ukazuju na podrijetlo nositelja imena i prezimena.
I ne bih mogla dijete nazvati Tommy ili Jenny.

Ali komu se sviđa... meni ni u džep, ni iz džepa.

----------


## Tiziana

Ne vjerujem u anagrafske zavjere sirih razmjera. Nitko me njije izmanipulirao. Samo osvjestio da davanje imena djetetu je ipak malo zahtjevnije od odabira cipela, on ce ga ipak nositi pisati i izgovarat cijeli zivot u minimalno 2 drzave od kojih u jednoj imaju čžš dok u drugoj nisu u stanju izgovoriti obicno slovo h.
Lajkam i Apricot ovdje kat iznad mene, neke kombinacije su za odvaliti od smijeha (zamislite neku Nancy iz Crikvenice koja nosi prezime npr. Trinajstić! Pa tko bi je ozbiljno shvatio!)

----------


## Kosjenka

Tiziana navikne se čovjek na svašta.
Malo se u početku ljudi čude ko pura glisti pa ali se s vremenom naviknu pa imamo i Nensi Brlek i Mani Gotovac(mislim da je to Mani skroz izmišljeno) itd.
Mene su ljudi u čudu gledali kada smo prvorođenom dali navodno ful starinsko ime, za drugog su me uvjeravali da nije "naše" nego "stranjsko", a nije samo se češće koriste druge verzije tog imena i to isto tako jako rijetko. I navikli su se, momci super nose svoja imena i jedini su u generacijama, ma i u cijeloj školi. 
No to je meni bilo bitno.
 U mom selu slavonskom ima jedan Orlando i super, navikli svi osim koje babe u susjedstvu ali ona ionako nije bitna.

----------


## lulu-mama

Ovo sto pisete su gluposti. To samo vrijedi ako se dijete ne pomakne iz HR. A djeca ce vam em putovati, em stdirati , em raditi vani. Ne sva, ali neka hoce. 
Kako mislis da zvuci jedno Hrvoje Kovacc u UK? Sigurna sam da asocira na jednog mrkog rusa, ubojicu po hobiju, muljatora po profesiji. 
Ili kako zvudi Rodrigez Urbina u HR. Jadnom mexikancu koji je (npr) zavrsio u HR zbog ljubavi.

----------


## lulu-mama

Poanta moje price je da ne mozes predvidjeti zivotni put svog djeteta. Daj mu ime koje ti se svidja, a ono ce ga (najvjerojatnije) ponosno nositi i biti sretno i zadovoljno s njime blo to nency, Pensi, Mani, Orlando, Medo, Pero.....

----------


## žužy

> Poanta moje price je da ne mozes predvidjeti zivotni put svog djeteta. Daj mu ime koje ti se svidja, a ono ce ga (najvjerojatnije) ponosno nositi i biti sretno i zadovoljno s njime blo to nency, Pensi, Mani, Orlando, Medo, Pero.....


x
...i bilo to u Hrvatskoj,Kanadi,Zimbabveu.

----------


## apricot

a, eto, ja bih voljela da moje dijete i u bijelome svijetu i imenom pokazuje odakle potječe
pa makar to u kanadi ili zimbabveu bilo neizgovorljivo

nije li to poanta kozmolitizma?
a ne da ja u startu prilagođavam sebe/dijete svijetu

----------


## Charlie

Ni ja ne bih djetetu dala strano ime, koliko god mi se svidjalo npr. Zoe ili Chloe ili ... ne znam sad vise. A svidjaju mi se.

Ali smo pri odabiru imena curica, racunajuci s tim da zivimo vani i da ce vrlo vjerojatno njihovo skolovanje u nekom trenutku biti vani, ipak vodili racuna o tome da budu relativno lako izgovorljiva i na stranim jezicima. Odabrali smo imena s naseg podneblja, slavenskog duha, a dosta univerzalna, i bas ima pasu  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Pa naravno da ćeš dati djetetu ime iz svog kraja ako ti je to važno u životu.
Drugome će biti važno da je pjevno, trećem da se piše isto na  većini jezika.

Ali meni ova filozofiranja idu na: nancy brlek je manje hrvatica, jer joj je ime ne-hrvatsko  :facepalm:  

 Nemoj se zavaravati, svi se mi prilagođavamo svijetu u kojem živimo. Uvijek.I to je prekrasno.

----------


## flopica

meni nije bitno reći imenom od kud dijete potječe
nije mi bitno hoće li imati yxw, nije mi bitno sviđa li se mojim prijateljima i neprijateljima
samo mi je važno da je meni lijepo i milo kad ga izgovorim

i objema kćerima sam dala ime par dana po rođenju jer sam morala vidjeti dijete prije nego mu nadjenemo ime
i obadvije baš nose svoja imena kao da su za njih stvorena
i još za nekoga tko je napisao na prethodnoj strani isto da čeka da se beba rodi - komentar kako su sve bebe zgužvane i jednake ne drži vodu

----------


## apricot

> Ali meni ova filozofiranja idu na: nancy brlek je manje hrvatica, jer joj je ime ne-hrvatsko


ja ovo nikada čula nisam ni od najmalicioznijih ljudi

----------


## Muma

MM je jako htio da je ime koje ćemo dati sinu internacionalno. On ima jedno tipično hrvatsko ime, a s obzirom da je radio u Mađarskoj i Americi nitko nije mogao izgovoriti njegovo ime. Zvali su ga nadimkom. Unatoč tome, na kraju smo odabrali ime koje nije internacionalno - leglo nam je već sad iako je bebač još u buši. A mislimo da ga ni stranci neće tako teško izgovarati.

----------


## lulu-mama

Apricot,Ne znam jesi li shvatila poruku, ali nema veze. Uzaludni pokušaj.

----------


## apricot

pretpostavljam da je autokorekt mene pretvorio u Pritvor...

da, uzalud se trudiš
ne razumijem ovakve poruke

----------


## Kosjenka

> Ali meni ova filozofiranja idu na: nancy brlek je manje hrvatica, jer joj je ime ne-hrvatsko


A gdje si ti to filozofiranje pročitala?

----------


## ljubilica

Nama se svidjaju Leon i Damjan

----------


## Tiziana

> Ni ja ne bih djetetu dala strano ime, koliko god mi se svidjalo npr. Zoe ili Chloe ili ... ne znam sad vise. A svidjaju mi se.
> 
> Ali smo pri odabiru imena curica, racunajuci s tim da zivimo vani i da ce vrlo vjerojatno njihovo skolovanje u nekom trenutku biti vani, ipak vodili racuna o tome da budu relativno lako izgovorljiva i na stranim jezicima. Odabrali smo imena s naseg podneblja, slavenskog duha, a dosta univerzalna, i bas ima pasu


Kao da sam ja pisala! Jos je meni i muz stranac pa je i on sam preferirao takva imena buduci da ce prezime biti njegovo nek im ime bude nesto sto ima veze samnom (dakle bas kao sto je netko gore pisao ja imam prezime poput gospodje Smith ili Bradamante, a imena totalna slavenstina, doduse lako izgovorljiva i jednostavna za napisati).

----------


## apricot

meni su ta obrazloženja o mogućem životu u inozemstvu, zapravo čudna

jer, badava tebi što će ti se dijete zvati Danny ili Jenny, ako će se prezivati Čerimagić ili Kovačević.
u poslovnom svijetu se ljudi ionako oslovljavaju prezimenima, a dok dođu do faze oslovljavanja imenom, možda će si dodijeliti nadimke tipa "pumpkin".
tako da će biti nevažno ako se dijete zove... Kosjenka, npr.

uostalom, ne postoji ime koje će u svakome dijelu svijeta biti lako/teško izgovorljivo.
eto, naš je jezik takav da nas je "istrenirao" da možemo izgovoriti sve.
dok, britanac, jadan... ne može ni talijankso, ni naše, ni njemačko... samo svoje  :Smile:

----------


## Tiziana

Danny Čerimagić  :Laughing:  Hello miss Čerimagić!!! Ovaj  je topic baš zabavan!

----------


## *mamica*

Evo, npr. meni se ne sviđaju ta ultramoderna imena tipa Lu, Mu, itd.  :Grin: , ali pitanje je i što je kome čudno, neobično i novo. Npr., kad sam prvi put pročitala "Zrin" i "Orka", mislim se, pa di nađe ta imena, nikad čula. I onda sam negdje pročitala Aprino objašnjenje da su to stara i česta hrvatska imena u njenom mjestu.

Svojoj kćeri sam dala ime koje je u slavenskim okvirima internacionalno  :Grin: , u mom kraju ne prečesto i pomalo neobično, ali nije tipa Nancy Kovačić  :Grin: 

Sinu sam, pak, dala ime koje je starohrvatsko, tradicionalno, prilično često u Hrvatskoj, čak sam pročitala da spada u top 10 najčešćih muških imena u Hrvatskoj, ali u mom kraju ga nigdje. I dobila sam dosta negativnih komentara, svekrva je oči iskolačila "kakvo je to ime??!", jedan jedini je u našem mjestu. A kad sam živjela u Zg, svaki je se treći muškarac valjda tako zvao.

 Da vam kažem koje je to ime, čudom bi se čudile čemu takve reakcije (neću radi privatnosti).

----------


## Charlie

Apri mozda zato jer ne zivite vani  :Wink: 
Ja sam vani studirala i moje ime su svi OK izgovarali, ali imala sam i kolege koje su konstantno svi krivo zvali. Meni bi islo na zivce...mozda nekom ne bi, naravno. Iako za svoje ime nisam zasluzna sama, zahvalna sam mojim roditeljima kojima pak ni u peti nije bilo gdje cu ja zivjeti.
Moja curka ide u vrtic vani i svi joj pamte i izgovaraju ime kako treba, pisu takodjer, nema frustracije da stoput mora ponovit ime kad ju netko pita...kaj ja znam, meni je drago da je tako, jer je ionako bila nova, strana, dosla s nikakvim znanjem jezika, pa bar da su joj odmah svi (djeca!) znali ime  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Da se nadopunim, ja nisam zagovornik imena Jenny i Danny nego imena koja su nasa ali se relativno lako izgovaraju bilo u SAD, bilo u Italiji, bilo u Rusiji (slucajan odabir zemalja ha ha).

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo, npr. meni se ne sviđaju ta ultramoderna imena tipa Lu, Mu, itd. , ali pitanje je i što je kome čudno, neobično i novo. Npr., kad sam prvi put pročitala "Zrin" i "Orka", mislim se, pa di nađe ta imena, nikad čula. I onda sam negdje pročitala Aprino objašnjenje da su to stara i česta hrvatska imena u njenom mjestu.
> 
> Svojoj kćeri sam dala ime koje je u slavenskim okvirima internacionalno , u mom kraju ne prečesto i pomalo neobično, ali nije tipa Nancy Kovačić 
> 
> Sinu sam, pak, dala ime koje je starohrvatsko, tradicionalno, prilično često u Hrvatskoj, čak sam pročitala da spada u top 10 najčešćih muških imena u Hrvatskoj, ali u mom kraju ga nigdje. I dobila sam dosta negativnih komentara, svekrva je oči iskolačila "*kakvo je to ime*??!", jedan jedini je u našem mjestu. A kad sam živjela u Zg, svaki je se treći muškarac valjda tako zvao.
> 
>  Da vam kažem koje je to ime, čudom bi se čudile čemu takve reakcije (neću radi privatnosti).


Pa to je normalno... dok se ljudi ne naviknu. Pa naša generacija je dobivala takva imena tipa Dubravko, Davor, Dražen... a onda su bake obično pitale "kakvo je to ime kad ga nema u katoličkom kalendaru???" 

Uči moje dijete povijest u 6. razredu pa se spominju starinska imena tipa Klodvig. Zamisli tako nešto dati ime djetetu? A u ono vrijeme su kršćanska imena bila nova i neobična, he he he.... Svijet se mijenja, a neke stvari se opet nikada ne mijenjaju. Tko zna kakva će imena nositi naši unuci, he he he...a i baš nas briga.

----------


## apricot

> Apri mozda zato jer ne zivite vani


o, pa bivala sam ja i vani  :Smile: 
otud je i došla apricot
jer im je bilo teško izgovoriti ime

nebitno

meni se čini kako bi ideja vodilja trebala biti da se roditelju ime sviđa
pa kakvo god da je
ali mi se čini da je pogrešno imenom dijete pripremati za internacionalu

sandra je kod nas jako lako izgovorljiva
talijanima isto
nijemcu - bez problema
ali će si amerikanac, a i indijac - jezik polomiti

----------


## Charlie

Apsolutno, vazno je da nam se ime svidja (kod nas je to nuzno, ali ne i dovoljno, rekli bi matematicari, jer svidjaju se meni i imena i stvari koje ipak nikad ne bih sebi pozeljela jer mi ne pasu). Ja sam malo pod dojmom i svog djetinjstva kad sam u susjednoj drzavi kao dijete morala skoro svaki put ponavljat svoje obicno, ali valjda tamo u to vrijeme rijetko, ime...
A kad nekome ime pase, stvarno se lako naviknuti i na najeneobicnija imena.

----------


## Tiziana

E to sto Charlie kaze, meni je pun kufer ispravljati svaki dan nekoga oko cinjenice kako se ja zovem i objasnjavanja ima li netko ili ne ta slova na tastaturi jer imam ime za po Balkanu a zivim vani! Cesto spominjani Zrin i Orka mogu se nekom zvucno svidjati ili ne (Zrin mi je bas fora, neobicno nije cesto, cak pomalo kreativno), ali su po mojim standardima prihvatljiva jer nisu imena pukog preser@vanja kao famozna Nancy Kovacic.

----------


## n.grace

sandra je i amerikancima prihvatljivo (bullock)  :Smile: 

i nekako ne mislim da ljudi djeci biraju imena zbog preseravanja, već zato što im se ime sviđa

----------


## apricot

je, ali ne izgovaraju naše "r"
ni njemačko "r"

----------


## maria71

Imogen,  tek sad vidim  da si se i meni obratila, bezobrazno  , bahato i arogantno.
Da sam ja tako nešto napisala , sašili bi mi opomenu u tren oka  no koliko vidim tebi se to tolerira , stoga koristim opciju da te kao forumašicu  više " ne vidim ".

Svoje mišljenje  ne mijenjam, a ti nazovi svoju djecu  kako hoćeš.

----------


## Majuška

> meni su ta obrazloženja o mogućem životu u inozemstvu, zapravo čudna
> 
> jer, badava tebi što će ti se dijete zvati Danny ili Jenny, ako će se prezivati Čerimagić ili Kovačević.
> u poslovnom svijetu se ljudi ionako oslovljavaju prezimenima, a dok dođu do faze oslovljavanja imenom, možda će si dodijeliti nadimke tipa "pumpkin".
> tako da će biti nevažno ako se dijete zove... Kosjenka, npr.


ja bi se samo osvrnula na ovo: radim u velikoj internaciolnalnoj firmi već 8 godina i svi na svim levelima se (i pismeno i usmeno, na engleskom) oslovljavaju imenom, ne prezimenom

----------


## Majuška

baš mi je ružno što jedna strana omalovažava one koji biraju tradicionalna imena (iako u manjoj mjeri) i ima podosta izrugivanja "modernim" ili y imenima.
What do u care? 
Ružno je tako omalovažavati BILO koji i BILO čiji i kakav izbor. Možete se nasmijati preko ekrana ili se našaliti s mužem ali ne i ovako izjaviti. Mislim, možete, sloboda govora postoji, ali meni to zvuči ružno i zlobno

----------


## apricot

> ja bi se samo osvrnula na ovo: radim u velikoj internaciolnalnoj firmi već 8 godina i svi na svim levelima se (i pismeno i usmeno, na engleskom) oslovljavaju imenom, ne prezimenom


upravo to sam i rekla
kada radiš na tako nekom mjestu, gdje se "na svim levelim" ljudi oslovljavaju imenom, onda su i nespretnosti pri izgovoru dopuštene
pa se čak i nadimci daju
(jer valjda ima i nas ostalih koji smo po kojekuda radili i ne pišemo napamet)
u službenoj komunikaciji, dok se ne familijaliziramo, ipak se ljudi oslovljavaju prezimenima
koja su vrlo često "iščašena"

----------


## Majuška

u *službenoj* komunikaciji se oslovljavamo imenom, ne prezimenom
svih nas 70 000 zaposlenika

a tako komuniciramo i prema van sa stranim firmama. Odmah se prelazi na mister timon ili miss jeniffer.

(jedino u HR kad se službeno dopisujemo sa nekim van firme koristimo prezimena i titule, to je nama tu jaaaako važno)

----------


## mandy

ja imam strano ime koje se tako i piše. na poslu imam pločicu s imenom , ne mogu vam uopće ispričati svakodnevne dogodovštine u komunikaciji sa strankama, od čitanja, izgovaranja i svega ostalog. moja mama je i dan danas sretna jer je kćeri dala "posebno ime" jer ona sigurno ne treba svaki dan po dva puta doslovno svakome ponavljati kako se zove. gluposti iz škole, razni nadimci i izvedenice su već daleko iza mene, ali ne i zaboravljene. svojoj djeci smo dali hrvatska imena - starija već grinta zašto smo joj dali ime koje nosi 1/2 države  :Rolling Eyes: 
ne znam zašto nekoga zanima kako će francuz izgovarati hrvatsko ime , osim ako mu nije izgledan život u francuskoj? kad žorž dođe u hrvatsku ne primjećujem da je zabrinut mojim izgovorom  :Smile: 
službena komunikacija u firmi- propisom određena, titula i prezime obavezni

----------


## žužy

Sad si me podsjetila,jedan poznanik se zove Đuro,svi ga zovu Žorž.

----------


## *mamica*

> u *službenoj* komunikaciji se oslovljavamo imenom, ne prezimenom
> svih nas 70 000 zaposlenika
> 
> a tako komuniciramo i prema van sa stranim firmama. Odmah se prelazi na mister timon ili miss jennifer


X

ovakvo je i moje iskustvo

----------


## Majuška

> X
> 
> ovakvo je i moje iskustvo


tko bi, brate mili, izgovorio neko grčko prezime npr LOL

----------


## Tiziana

A glede izgovora mislim da su ubjedljivo najveci tumpleci talijani. Oni covjeka koji se zove Michael Scumaher (vozac formule 1) uporno zovu Majkol Šumaker, a da im 100 puta kazes da je on Mihael Šumaher nema sanse. Siniša će uporno biti Ziniza.

----------


## apricot

> tko bi, brate mili, izgovorio neko grčko prezime npr LOL


eto, to je bio moj point
kada kažeš da imenom olakšavaš djetetu adaptaciju u inozemstvu, zapravo misliš na englesko govorno područje

jer je indijaca i kineza zapravo više
pa opet ne vjerujem da si razmišljala o imenima Jharkand ili Zhi Peng

----------


## apricot

ali, sad sam se sjetila jednog, meni krasnoga, muškog imena
Borko

----------


## n.grace

Borko je super ime
i Boris

Meni se sviđa i Frano, baš mi je posebno
i Ante i Anton

----------


## Tiziana

Da. Boris, Viktor, Igor. To su mi nekako bas snazna imena.

----------


## Kosjenka

August...kako mi je to dobro ime

----------


## *mamica*

Meni Blaž  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> A glede izgovora mislim da su ubjedljivo najveci tumpleci talijani. Oni covjeka koji se zove Michael Scumaher (vozac formule 1) uporno zovu Majkol Šumaker, a da im 100 puta kazes da je on Mihael Šumaher nema sanse. Siniša će uporno biti Ziniza.


Probaj ih nagovoriti da izgovore, npr., Zeljka.  :Grin: 

(da se netko ne bi slucajno nasao povrijedjen, nemam nista protiv tog imena).

----------


## jelena.O

> August...kako mi je to dobro ime


to mi je bio deda

----------


## LolaMo

> to mi je bio deda


I moj također  :Smile:

----------


## iva222

Joj, super mi je August :D

----------


## mandy

mi smo sinu dali ime tradicionalno koje se meni na prvu loptu nije sviđalo, bilo mi je preteško za bebu. ali bilo je kao uspomena na dida, divnog jednog dida..i tako je ostalo. sad kad u njemu prepoznajemo osmijeh, pokrete i mimiku tog istog dida vidim da nismo nimalo pogriješili...

----------


## snupi

a ako bude dečko Jakob ili Jakša!!

----------


## snupi

inace moje najljepše muško ime je Dmitrij  ali ima problem sa tim imenom u Hrvatskoj kao i ja sa svojim a jos su mi lijepa : Nikolaj, Jerko, Janko. Ne volim kratka imena moje je dugo  i ponosna sam na njega jer u Hrvatskoj ga ima samo 50 osoba ali to su zene u godinama ili bake!

----------


## ljubilica

Problem s imenom u Hrvatskoj???

----------


## Sirius Black

> Problem s imenom u Hrvatskoj???


Kaj je čudno? Ja imam normalno i uobičajeno ime, jedno od poznatijih u povijesti Hrvata  :Grin: , ali mi je svejedno nekoliko ljudi komentiralo da imam srpsko ime, a jedan čovjek me čak i pitao da li sam srpkinja  :Laughing: . Meni je to svejedno, ali u nekim krajevima to može predstavljati problem.

----------


## ljubilica

baš sam bedasta! zaboravila sam da ima primitivaca koji na temelju imena određuju tuđu nacionalnost
nikad mi to neće biti jasno. sad sam se sjetila da su me nekad davno uvjeravali da sva prezimena koja završavaju na -vić su srpska.

----------


## snupi

da ljubi moje ime je i rusko i srpsko onda mi svi  pitaju  da li sam  sa j ili ij  a ja samo sa e.Onda ih to jos vise zbunjuje, jer nazalost smo sto se nekih stvari jako zaostali!

----------


## Peterlin

> inace moje najljepše muško ime je *Dmitrij*  ali ima problem sa tim imenom u Hrvatskoj kao i ja sa svojim a jos su mi lijepa : Nikolaj, Jerko, Janko. Ne volim kratka imena moje je dugo  i ponosna sam na njega jer u Hrvatskoj ga ima samo 50 osoba ali to su zene u godinama ili bake!


Lijepo ime! Treba ljude podsjetiti da je to ime GRČKOG podrijetla. Uostalom, Dmitar Zvonimir je bio hrvatski kralj.

----------


## Kosjenka

taj problem sam imala i ja, samo zato što se ime mog djeteta češće koristi u Srbiji. Što je najgore sumnjam da postoji grad u Hrvatskoj koji ne nosi ime jednog poznatog imenjaka mog sina. 
Gluposti, uostalom koliko god se neki trudili biti veliki hrvati obazirući se na takve gluposti zaboravljaju da mi imamo velik dio povijesti vezan za njih, da ima puno svetaca zajedničkih...

----------


## Tiziana

Jao kad se sjetim tih primitivčina koji su gatanjem određivali porijeklo tamo nekih ludih godina zlo mi je! Zar još ima takvih budala?

----------


## lulu-mama

Da digne malo temu iz prašine.
Ajmo ideje na sunce  :Smile:  

Mi još nemamo number 1. ime. Sva u užem izboru su nam ok  :Undecided:  ali ne baš super. Treba mi inspiracije.

----------


## sss

Neki dan sam vidjela dečkića imena Zigi  :Smile:

----------


## paučica

Ja sam u trudnoći maštala o imenima: Marin, Filip, Roko. 
Rodila nam se curica.
Da sam sad opet trudna, ne bih dala niti jedno od tih imena.

----------


## Arya12

Već dugi niz godina Marko mi je najbolje ime za sina  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Meni je sad lijepo Emilijan,s naglaskom na a.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lulu-mama

Meni je lijepo Emil. Zapravo, ok mi je. Ali tražim nešto ljepše  :Laughing:

----------


## tanja37

Naš sinčić dolazi u 3. mj. i odabrali smo ime Dan. Dosta nam se ljudi smijalo, ali mi ne odustajemo! prvo dvoje su dobili imena iz Biblije, točnije iz starog zavjeta - David i Rebeka, pa smo i ovaj put tamo potražili inspiraciju. Super nam je sjelo to ime i imamo osjećaj da smo dobro odabrali, bez obzira na druge!!!

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je lijepo Emil. Zapravo, ok mi je. Ali tražim nešto ljepše


Nema, to je definitivno najljepše ime na E (vidi potpis, he he he...)

----------


## lulu-mama

A koje je najljepše na L?
 :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

> A koje je najljepše na L?


meni Leon  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> meni Leon


Tak je! Pogodak!

----------


## Peterlin

Ont. ja volim starinska i ne predugačka imena koja je teško iskriviti u nadimak: Viktor, Simon, Oto ili Eugen 

Za one koji preferiraju hrvatska imena nemam ništa protiv Damira, Davora i Dražena - to su imena moje generacije i uvijek ih mogu povezati s dragim ljudima

----------


## doraififi

Za curicu sam imala puno ideja ali kako stiže dečko bit će škakljivo  :Smile:  Volimo kratka i nesvakidašnja imena. Meni se sviđa Leon ali kako je danas dosta često ime mislim da će to otpasti. Kao ideja pojavilo se ime Neo ali stalno se lomimo i nikako odlučiti. Znate li vi kojeg dečkića sa tim imenom?

----------


## BuBA

> Za curicu sam imala puno ideja ali kako stiže dečko bit će škakljivo  Volimo kratka i nesvakidašnja imena. Meni se sviđa Leon ali kako je danas dosta često ime mislim da će to otpasti. Kao ideja pojavilo se ime Neo ali stalno se lomimo i nikako odlučiti. Znate li vi kojeg dečkića sa tim imenom?


Kod nas u vrticu su brat i sestra, Neo i Neva, meni su oba imena predivna! A susjed nam se zove Riko  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lunja

> A koje je najljepše na L?


Meni Lucijan

----------


## Peterlin

> Kod nas u vrticu su brat i sestra, Neo i Neva, meni su oba imena predivna! A susjed nam se zove *Riko* 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk 2


Riko (Rico) je skraćeno od Enrico (Henrik iliti Honore = časni vladar, u češkom jeziku Častoslav) ili Federico (Frederik iliti Friedrich = Miroslav)

Asocijacija: Enrico Mancini - skladatelj (napisao je popularnu glazbu za Pink Panthera)

----------


## Peterlin

Još jedno ne baš svakidašnje ime je Rino (podrijetlo ne znam, možda Davorin).

----------


## nova21

pošto planiramo imati djete u skoroj budućnosti, i o imenima smo već usput pričali, moj muž je zapeo za muško ime Florijan, ispočetka mi je bilo bezveze al što ga on češće spominje to mi sve ljepše zvuči, tak da će nam sin biti Florijan (ako bude muško)

----------


## Peterlin

> pošto planiramo imati djete u skoroj budućnosti, i o imenima smo već usput pričali, moj muž je zapeo za muško ime Florijan, ispočetka mi je bilo bezveze al što ga on češće spominje to mi sve ljepše zvuči, tak da će nam sin biti *Florijan* (ako bude muško)


 :Heart: 

To je svetac koji štiti od požara, zaštitnik vatrogasaca.

----------


## Elly

> *Riko (Rico) je skraćeno od Enrico* (Henrik iliti Honore = časni vladar, u češkom jeziku Častoslav) *ili Federico* (Frederik iliti Friedrich = Miroslav)


Takodjer (u talijanskom jeziku) je cesce skraceno/nadimak od Riccardo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Takodjer (u talijanskom jeziku) je cesce skraceno/nadimak od Riccardo.


Istina! Ali to je isto ime i isto značenje, časni vladar. Razni jezici - razni oblici imena. Isto kao na primjer Roland, Ronaldo, Orlando itd.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Errico ili Eirk su mi divna imena.
Kako nastavljam skladati imena po dva ( :lool:  ) stalno mi u glavi zvone Jadran i Val ...

----------


## lulu-mama

> Errico ili Eirk .


eirk?

----------


## Elly

> Istina! Ali to je isto ime i isto značenje, časni vladar. Razni jezici - razni oblici imena. Isto kao na primjer Roland, Ronaldo, Orlando itd.


Znam da, htjela sam zapravo reci da je Ricco nadimak i za ime Riccardo, kao sto je i za Enrico, Federico (doduse u zadnje vrijeme cesce za Federico cujes nadimak Fede nego Ricco (fede = vjera)).

----------


## Imogen

> Istina! Ali to je isto ime i isto značenje, časni vladar. Razni jezici - razni oblici imena. Isto kao na primjer Roland, Ronaldo, Orlando itd.


Roland... :Heart:

----------


## zabut

evo da se ubacim,naš pišulinac će se zvati Gašpar

----------


## lovekd

Evo i mene na ovoj temi.  :Smile:  Za 2 i pol mj. nam stiže pišulinac. Muž bi da bude Marko,meni je to ime ok. Međutim,obzirom da je on ime dao našoj princezi,ovaj put je izbor na meni.
Uglavnom,meni se jako sviđa Jakov. Jedino što me muči je to da naše prezime počinje na V,pa ne znam jel bi onda moglo Jakov V.? Ajde,žene,pomozite  :Smile:  Hvala.

----------


## twister

Meni se dopada Jakov, a i inicijali J.V. Pokusaj da se "potpises" pa ces da vidis kako izgleda.

Moje malo cudo ce imati dva imena,  po zelji tate Alessandro Thor R.

----------


## mona

> Evo i mene na ovoj temi.  Za 2 i pol mj. nam stiže pišulinac. Muž bi da bude Marko,meni je to ime ok. Međutim,obzirom da je on ime dao našoj princezi,ovaj put je izbor na meni.
> Uglavnom,meni se jako sviđa Jakov. Jedino što me muči je to da naše prezime počinje na V,pa ne znam jel bi onda moglo Jakov V.? Ajde,žene,pomozite  Hvala.


Probala sam izgovoriti par prezimena na V nakon Jakov i meni je ok.ali ja bas i nisam objektivna jer je moj sin Jakov

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## snupi

ako u ova mjeseca jos  nesto naraste moj sin bi se  Jakob , Jakša ili Dmitrij.

----------


## naniluc

Da sam kojim slučajem imala sina, bio bi Andronik- kad sam to rekla dobila sam svakakvih reakcija  :Rolling Eyes:  -tipa android? terminator?  :Laughing:  - a meni ime prelijepo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Da sam kojim slučajem imala sina, bio bi Andronik- kad sam to rekla dobila sam svakakvih reakcija  -tipa android? terminator?  - a meni ime prelijepo.


Starogrčko i starorimsko ime, he he he... U Dalmaciji je nekad bilo puno češće nego danas. To je ime koje ukazuje na vrijeme u kojem su naši krajevi bili vrhunac civilizacije, a ostatak Europe su bili barbari, he he he...

----------


## Imogen

> Evo i mene na ovoj temi.  Za 2 i pol mj. nam stiže pišulinac. Muž bi da bude Marko,meni je to ime ok. Međutim,obzirom da je on ime dao našoj princezi,ovaj put je izbor na meni.
> Uglavnom,meni se jako sviđa Jakov. Jedino što me muči je to da naše prezime počinje na V,pa ne znam jel bi onda moglo Jakov V.? Ajde,žene,pomozite  Hvala.


Ja imam tipicno, popularno zensko ime koje zavrsava na -a (kao i sva imena), a prezime mi pocinje slovom A-. Nikad nisam imala problema, jer se vidjelo da ja kao zensko, se ne mogu zvati kao musko. Naime, bez a, to je musko ime. Kao Dominik-Dominika (to je samo primjer, ne zovem se tako).

Sto se tice ovog imena, jasno je da je Jakov - Jakov, a ne Jako.




> Meni se dopada Jakov, a i inicijali J.V. Pokusaj da se "potpises" pa ces da vidis kako izgleda.
> 
> Moje malo cudo ce imati dva imena,  po zelji tate Alessandro Thor R.


Fan! Fan! Bas lijepo ime.  Takva imena mi se svidjaju.

Sad vidim da su postovi iz prosinca, valjda cete procitati moj odgovor vama. Heheh.

----------


## lberc

nadala sam se da bum pisala na temi-imena za curice,al niš od toga
kaj mislite o imenu Darin?

----------


## apricot

ja niš
ljepše mi je Dario
ili Marin

osim ako se ti ne zoveš Daria, a partner Marin
pa hoćete povezati

----------


## Elly

> kaj mislite o imenu Darin?


E. bi bila Darin da je bila decko.  :Heart: 
(ili Aaron).

----------


## Tiia

David, ili Dorian neznamo  :Joggler:

----------


## Amari

Kad sam na pocetku trudnoce jojs mislila da cemo dobit sineka....razmišljala sam između.....
Jagor, Franko, Pavle!........ta 3 su mi najljepša muška imena  :Smile:

----------


## Amari

> David, ili Dorian neznamo


Nekak mi je David ljepše!
Jeste vec odlucili?

----------


## Ginger

Moja prijateljica ima Davida i Doriana  :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

Kod nas su u igri Andro, Bran, Šandor i Dimitri. Kaj mislite?

----------


## Tiia

> Nekak mi je David ljepše!
> Jeste vec odlucili?


David najvjerojatnije

----------


## ki ki

> Kod nas su u igri Andro, Bran, Šandor i Dimitri. Kaj mislite?


Dimitri

----------


## Amari

> Kod nas su u igri Andro, Bran, Šandor i Dimitri. Kaj mislite?


Dimitri ili Dmitar.......preeekraasnoooo!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## plavaa

> Kod nas su u igri Andro, Bran, Šandor i Dimitri. Kaj mislite?


Šandor i Dimitri su mi draži od Andro i Bran, iako bih ja vjerojatno dodala -j pa bi bio Dimitrij.

----------


## TinaB

Dimitri i Andro su u uskom krugu. A vidjet ćemo. Možda bude curka :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

nemoj Andro, nece moci na ljetovanje u dubrovnik sljedecih sto godina

----------


## Argente

1. D
2. š
3. B
4. A

----------


## snupi

Dmitrij je moje naljepše musko ime , Tina sto god odlucila tvoja je beba pa budes vidjela dok ga vidis koje mu ime bude najbolje ime pristajalo. tak sam ja kalkulirala između katrina i anabela pa imam katrinu!

----------


## naniluc

> Dimitri i Andro su u uskom krugu.


Andro  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

> Kod nas su u igri Andro, Bran, Šandor i Dimitri. Kaj mislite?


Andro definitivno meni the best.

----------


## TinaB

> nemoj Andro, nece moci na ljetovanje u dubrovnik sljedecih sto godina


Al kod nas u Zagorju je Andro egzotika  :Grin: . Ne znamo niti jednog, a nema ga ni u vrtiću. 

Za sada ostaju Andro i Dimitri (ako je ova beba muško, jel  :Razz: ), pa kako *Snupi* kaže - kad ga vidimo...

----------


## apricot

> nemoj Andro, nece moci na ljetovanje u dubrovnik sljedecih sto godina


bome ni Dimitrij ne bi mogao

----------


## TinaB

> bome ni Dimitrij ne bi mogao


Nisam baš in, kaj ima puno Dimitrija?

----------


## jelena.O

a Šandora ima, ipak je to više domaće ime

----------


## TinaB

Nije da tražim neko ime koje je rijetko i egzotično. Ali opet ne bih nazvala sina npr. Luka jer je to sada često ime. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti - Luka je krasno ime, ali je stvarno često. Ja imam ime koje je u osamdesetima žarilo i palilo. Od 15 cura u razredu 8 nas je imalo to ime. Tako da to ne bih htjela za svoje dijete. Kćer mi se zove Ena. Nije strano ime, nije neka egzotika, ali opet nema ih puno. Bar u Zagorju. Ima brdo Ema i Eva, ali Ena baš nema.

----------


## snupi

šandror  je koliko znam mađarska inacica hrvatskog imena Aleksandar,jedna od mojih dragih prijateljica ima curicu koja se zove luka.Nisi uopce izabrala egzoticna imena.

----------


## TinaB

> šandror  je koliko znam mađarska inacica hrvatskog imena Aleksandar,jedna od mojih dragih prijateljica ima curicu koja se zove luka.Nisi uopce izabrala egzoticna imena.


Da, Šandor je Aleksandar na mađarskom. Vidiš uopće nisam razmišljala u smjeru Luka za curicu. Zanimljivo.

----------


## ivarica

> Al kod nas u Zagorju je Andro egzotika . Ne znamo niti jednog, a nema ga ni u vrtiću.


ma nece ih ni u dubrovniku biti vise, otkako je gradonacelnika

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Kod nas su u igri Andro, Bran, Šandor i Dimitri. Kaj mislite?



Dmitar je jedno od imena s mog popisa. :Heart: 
Ali nista od toga, MM ulozio veto.

Izgleda da i mi cekamo sina, imam poduzi popis imena, ali zasad jedno oko kojeg se oboje slazemo.
Daleko smo jos od definitivne odluke.

----------


## apricot

> Nisam baš in, kaj ima puno Dimitrija?


andro ne može jer mrze gradonačelnika
a dimitrija povezuju s crnom gorom

----------


## ivarica

> andro ne može jer mrze gradonačelnika
> a dimitrija povezuju s crnom gorom



nisam skuzila da je to issue dolje

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je Andro baš lijepo ime, nije ni Dmitrij loše ali malo je zeznuta deklinacija ono kako bi ga dozivali nekako se lomi jezik a tek kad ga djeca u vrtiću budu zvala, ali dobro zvuči ovako i neobično je

----------


## snupi

Dmitrij je Medvev a posto je stanje sa Rusijom i Ukrajinom,  :Nope:  ne bas sjajna.....a i moje je ime je rusko pa imam slicna iskustva, a Mojaa katrina je ispala ukrajinka.... :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

> andro ne može jer mrze gradonačelnika
> a dimitrija povezuju s crnom gorom


A ti o politici... a ja mislila da pričamo o učestalosti imena (plavušama nema spasa hehe)  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

Ugl Andro i Dimitri za sada ostaju in (ja sam se tak zakvačila za ta imena, a ne znam još niti bebin spol).

----------


## tigrical

Stigao nam je Fabijan.

----------


## Peterlin

> Stigao nam je Fabijan.


Prekrasno ime!  :Heart:

----------


## bijelko

jako lijepo, i nama je bilo u igri za drugo dijete... ali ipak je stigla cura

----------


## Lee Loo

Hjooj. Mi imamo muke :D

On voli neobicna imena koja se meni uopce ne svidaju i cudna su previse... 

Uspjela sam ga nagovoriti na Leonarda ako je decko.. tj Leo al je na kraju Leonardo..  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

a Lenard?

----------


## n.grace

> Prekrasno ime!


slažem se!  :Smile:

----------


## Tea2803

Mi cemo nazvat naseg decka JAN  :Heart:

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Kao što napisah na forumu za imena za curice, nisam nit udana nit trudna, ali obožavam imena i njihovu etimologiju. 

Muško ime koje mi je favorit za sada je Rok.
Još su mi lijepa i Andrija, Jan, Adrian...

----------


## Dilek

Adrian je i meni jako lijepo, ili Jadran jos ljepse. Ja nosim djecaka i sad smo poceli razmisljati malo o imenu. Kako mi je muz Turcin, ime bi trebalo biti nesto sto je lako izgovorljivo i mojoj i njegovoj familiji, a opet da ima neko lijepo znacenje. Dobra stvar je sto je u Turskoj sasvim uobicajeno davati dva imena, a u svakodnevnom zivotu koristi se ono drugo. Tako da imamo malo prostora za odabrati dva imena, tursko i hrvatsko.
Turska imena cesto imaju predivna znacenja, povezana s nebom (ona predmuslimanska), samo ta imaju turske diftonge koji se tesko izgovaraju. Mislimo nesto tipa Demir ili Kaya, mozda cak Toprak (jer znaci zemlja, i recimo spada u moderna, nevjerska imena). Za hrvatsko ime jos nisam sigurna, nekako se nadam da cu se jednog jutra probuditi i da ce mi samo doci. 
Od hrvatskih imena obozavam ime Jagor, Donat, Andrija, Duje (Dujam), Petar, a znam i jednog Velebita koji je fenomenalna osoba, pa mi je i ime drago. 

S curom uopce nije bilo problema, ali je i izbor modernih imena puno puno veci.

----------


## Ginger

Adrian - prekrasno!
Moram priznati da m je ovo prvo musko ime koje mi je nakon duuugo vremena zapelo za uho
I uopce ga se nisam sjetila do sad

----------


## zadarmamica

Mihovil
Šimun
Job
Zaharija

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Meni je od muslimanskih lijepo Mehmet.

A sviđa mi se i varijanta -Arian.

----------


## Imogen

Može neki prijedlog za muško ime koje je rijetko, nije biblijsko i nije talijansko, niti staroslavensko?

----------


## vissnja

Alek
Aleksa
Strahinja
Janko

----------


## duma

Tibor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Svibor mozda?

----------


## anamar

Val
Jasen

----------


## Peterlin

> Može neki prijedlog za muško ime koje je rijetko, nije biblijsko i nije talijansko, niti staroslavensko?


Darjan

Mak

Ako se predomisliš oko staroslavenskih - Jagor

----------


## Imogen

Val mi se jedino sviđa od predloženih, čini se da me teško zadovoljiti.  :Grin:  Znate li neko moderno ime, ali rijeđe... Čini se da mi pašu malo pomodnija imena.  :Wink:

----------


## naniluc

> Val mi se jedino sviđa od predloženih, čini se da me teško zadovoljiti.  Znate li neko moderno ime, ali rijeđe... Čini se da mi pašu malo pomodnija imena.


Mi smo u vrtiću imali Jonu (jest biblijsko, ali mi je tak posebno).

----------


## žužy

Meni je Jošua jako jako lijepo ime.

----------


## Vrijeska

Danas na jednom automobilu oznaka: Jošua (dječak) i Noa (djevojčica)

Nisam do sada čula za niti jednog Jošuu, a niti za djevojčicu Nou.

----------


## žužy

Za curicu Nou bome ni ja...dečeci ima podosta al,vidiš nije loše za curicu.
A Jošue znam samo dva malca,jedan od naših kumova i čim sam čula to ime zaljubila sam se.

----------


## Imogen

Jona je OK ime.

----------


## ki ki

ja sam davno poznala jednu Osvit

----------


## Imogen

Muškarac ili žena? Vidim na kojoj si temi, ali pišeš u ženskom rodu... U svakom slučaju neobično i zanimljivo, ali jednostavna Zora bi bila mnogo bolja.

----------


## Optimist

Noa mi je jako lijepo ime i za djevojčicu, kao što mi je Nia lijepo i za dječaka  :Smile:

----------


## ki ki

> Muškarac ili žena? Vidim na kojoj si temi, ali pišeš u ženskom rodu... U svakom slučaju neobično i zanimljivo, ali jednostavna Zora bi bila mnogo bolja.


zena,nisam skuzila da sam na temi o deckima

----------


## BeBaMoJa

I ja sam udana za Turcina i isto smo birali dva imena no iskreno oboje ga zovemo prvim imenim.  :Smile:  Imamo sina Dominik Deniz (u slobodnom prijevodu - dakle ne doslovno - ja mu tepam moj gospodar mora).  Sad sam opet trudna, 17 3/7 i nadam se da cemo za par dana na iducem pregledu znati spol. Ako bude curica, bit ce Angela Melek (znam, znam, isto ime ali meni je to ok) a ako bude decko, onda stvarno ne znam. Mislila sam Luka ali s turskim sam tabula rasa jer mi se ni jedno ne svidja koje sam cula - ili ima dijakriticki znak sto ne zelim ili ima znacenje koje mi se ne svidja, ili mi jednostavno ne ide s imenom. Mozda imas prijedlog?  :Smile: 




> Adrian je i meni jako lijepo, ili Jadran jos ljepse. Ja nosim djecaka i sad smo poceli razmisljati malo o imenu. Kako mi je muz Turcin, ime bi trebalo biti nesto sto je lako izgovorljivo i mojoj i njegovoj familiji, a opet da ima neko lijepo znacenje. Dobra stvar je sto je u Turskoj sasvim uobicajeno davati dva imena, a u svakodnevnom zivotu koristi se ono drugo. Tako da imamo malo prostora za odabrati dva imena, tursko i hrvatsko.
> Turska imena cesto imaju predivna znacenja, povezana s nebom (ona predmuslimanska), samo ta imaju turske diftonge koji se tesko izgovaraju. Mislimo nesto tipa Demir ili Kaya, mozda cak Toprak (jer znaci zemlja, i recimo spada u moderna, nevjerska imena). Za hrvatsko ime jos nisam sigurna, nekako se nadam da cu se jednog jutra probuditi i da ce mi samo doci. 
> Od hrvatskih imena obozavam ime Jagor, Donat, Andrija, Duje (Dujam), Petar, a znam i jednog Velebita koji je fenomenalna osoba, pa mi je i ime drago. 
> 
> S curom uopce nije bilo problema, ali je i izbor modernih imena puno puno veci.

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Mozda Arslan ili Demir?

----------


## Dilek

Demir mi je kao Damir, ali ne bas :D Al svidja mi se - kao Ironman (muz mi je triatlonac  :Smile: )) ). Dominik Deniz mi je bas lijepo, Deniz je super ime prekrasnog znacenja. 

A za prijedlog, ne znam, gore sam napisala da su mi Kaya, Demir, Toprak favoriti. Frendica ce svog sina nazvati Gece (cita se Gedže = noc) i ispocetka mi se cinilo cudno, a sad mi se bas svidja. 
Sogor mi je predlozio Kerem - sto znaci castan, a ja vec vidim svoju dalmatinsku familiju kako mi je dijete zovu Kerum i nema te sile!!!  :Laughing: 
I Kurt mi je dobro, em znaci vuk, em sam slusala Nirvanu u mladosti.  :Grin: 
Evren (svemir) je isto fora. Prije mi je bilo super ime Aykut, al sad me malo proslo :D

Jel zivite u Hrvatskoj ili Turskoj?

----------


## Peterlin

> Mozda Arslan ili Demir?


Demir je odlično - prihvatljivo i lijepo u obje kulture. Arslan je zapravo isto dobro. Moj stariji je isto Arslanov imenjak, samo u prijevodu.

----------


## Peterlin

Sad vidim da ima još ideja... Čekaj malo da se prisjetim svojih poznanika s te strane svijeta: Adem, Orkun, Emre

----------


## lunja

A Orhan?

----------


## Mima

Pa Boran!(čemu razmišljanje)

----------


## Ginger

> Pa Boran!(čemu razmišljanje)


 :Laughing: 
ne na ime, vec komentar u zagradi
al lijepo ime, slazem se
i Demir isto

----------


## mala-vila

nevezano za turska imena, nedavno sam cula ime Val i oduševila se

----------


## BeBaMoJa

I meni je Demir kao Damir, a posto mi se Damir ne svidja, onda nista od toga.  :Sad:  Koliko god mi se Kaya svidjalo, ne bih za djecaka jer u HR ce svi misliti da je curica. Sad sam se prisjetila kako su mi prijateljicu Vanju sprdali neki Rusi i pitali je sto je skrivila roditeljima da joj daju musko ime. Toprak je zbilja zanimljivo ime, zvucno, ima nesto.... Gece ne zbog razlicitog izgovora i pisanja, mada mi se isto svidja. Kerem - Kerum - a bas me nasmija dobro - imas pravo! Eto danas za par sati idem na pregled, valjda ce se vidjeti spol pa cu znati imam li dilemu ili smo spremni.  :Smile:  Muz i ja mislimo da je curica, a Dominik stalno govori braco, braco. Ljudi s kojima se privatno druzimo svi imaju curice koje su godinu-dvije dana starije od njega pa se valjda malo pozelio muskog druzenja, sto ja znam. Zivjeli smo u Zagrebu 3 godine i prije skoro 2g smo se odselili u Dubai i tu smo do daljnjeg. A ti? Hrvatska, Turska ili neka treca zemlja?






> Demir mi je kao Damir, ali ne bas :D Al svidja mi se - kao Ironman (muz mi je triatlonac )) ). Dominik Deniz mi je bas lijepo, Deniz je super ime prekrasnog znacenja. 
> 
> A za prijedlog, ne znam, gore sam napisala da su mi Kaya, Demir, Toprak favoriti. Frendica ce svog sina nazvati Gece (cita se Gedže = noc) i ispocetka mi se cinilo cudno, a sad mi se bas svidja. 
> Sogor mi je predlozio Kerem - sto znaci castan, a ja vec vidim svoju dalmatinsku familiju kako mi je dijete zovu Kerum i nema te sile!!! 
> I Kurt mi je dobro, em znaci vuk, em sam slusala Nirvanu u mladosti. 
> Evren (svemir) je isto fora. Prije mi je bilo super ime Aykut, al sad me malo proslo :D
> 
> Jel zivite u Hrvatskoj ili Turskoj?

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Kad sam bila trudna sa Dominikom, i nisam imala drugo ime, Emre je bilo u opciji. Hvala na podsjetniku!




> Sad vidim da ima još ideja... Čekaj malo da se prisjetim svojih poznanika s te strane svijeta: Adem, Orkun, Emre

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Moja prijateljica je dala sinu ime Brin i jako mi se svidja. Ne znam jel cesto to ime u Sloveniji, no bas mi je super ime.

----------


## Peterlin

> Moja prijateljica je dala sinu ime Brin i jako mi se svidja. Ne znam jel cesto to ime u Sloveniji, no bas mi je super ime.


MEni ovo zvuči keltski, konkretno velški i podsjeća me na jedno ljetovanje u Cardiffu. Brin, zapravo Bryn znači brežuljak. Nije loše...

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Moja profesija ima veze sa slovenskim i nikad se nisam susrela s tim imenom - niti uživo niti u književnosti.

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Sjecam se da mi je rekla da je to naziv nekog drveta na slovenskom, ali sad se ne mogu sjetiti kojeg. 



> Moja profesija ima veze sa slovenskim i nikad se nisam susrela s tim imenom - niti uživo niti u književnosti.

----------


## snupi

orhan pamuk

----------


## BeBaMoJa

]Sjecam se da mi je rekla da je to naziv nekog drveta na slovenskom, ali sad se ne mogu sjetiti kojeg. ---- Evo sad me podsjetila - http://paganpages.org/content/tag/common-juniper/ znaci Cedrovina, a rekla mi je da ona misli da to ime postoji samo u Sloveniji.

----------


## Peterlin

> ]Sjecam se da mi je rekla da je to naziv nekog drveta na slovenskom, ali sad se ne mogu sjetiti kojeg. ---- Evo sad me podsjetila - http://paganpages.org/content/tag/common-juniper/ znaci Cedrovina, a rekla mi je da ona misli da to ime postoji samo u Sloveniji.


U pravu si i ti i prijateljica! To je borovica (borovička ili brinje), nije samo grm nego i fini začin: http://www.rozeinvrt.si/2009/11/brinove-jagode/

----------


## apricot

a nije za baciti ni rakija borovička
češki specijalitet

(mi stavljamo bobice kada kiselimo kupus)

----------


## Dilek

> A ti? Hrvatska, Turska ili neka treca zemlja?


Mi smo u Istanbulu zasad, kad klinci porastu moguce da selimo. Jos 2 mjeseca do termina, a jos nismo ni na uzem popisu za decka.  :Smile: ))

----------


## apricot

Demir i Arslan su mi predivna imena
i Onur

----------


## Ginger

Meni Demir i Damir nisu isto

----------


## apricot

> Meni Demir i Damir nisu isto



ahahahahaa
pa gdje piše da jesu

Damir znači nepopustljiv, žilav
a Demir željezni

----------


## Peterlin

Baš sam htjela napisati da mi se sviđa i ime Samir, ali nisam se baš oduševila značenjem  :Grin: : http://www.knjigaimena.com/?znacenje-imena-Samir

----------


## apricot

ma daj
nemoj biti kruta
šta fali partijanerima

----------


## Peterlin

> ma daj
> nemoj biti kruta
> šta fali partijanerima


Pa nisam rekla da je ružno, nego da se nisam oduševila...možda me kolje podsvijest: ime bi dobro pristajalo mom mlađem sinu. 

Da su se rodili u tom kraju ili s takvim korijenima, mogli bi se zvati Arslan i Samir, he he he... Zapravo, uopće nije loše!

----------


## apricot

da, arslan i samir je baš lijepa kombinacija
moja prijateljica ima arslana i dinu

----------


## frka

> ahahahahaa
> pa gdje piše da jesu
> 
> Damir znači nepopustljiv, žilav
> a Demir željezni


pa bebamoja je gore napisala da su joj ista ta dva imena - zato Djindjin komentar... Brin mi bas simpa zvuci...

----------


## apricot

vidi stvarno
nevidjela

----------


## Ginger

> pa bebamoja je gore napisala da su joj ista ta dva imena - zato Djindjin komentar... Brin mi bas simpa zvuci...


Da, na to sam mislila, zaboravih kvotati kome odgovaram

----------


## Majuška

> nevezano za turska imena, nedavno sam cula ime Val i oduševila se


da je ovo dečko - bio bi Val  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja od turaka koje poznajem znam imena: Emre, Metin (Metin mi je neloše)

----------


## BeBaMoJa

E, vidis, Onur je musko i zensko ime u Turskoj, mada puno rijedje kao zensko ime. Moja sogorica je Onur.  :Smile: 




> Demir i Arslan su mi predivna imena
> i Onur

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Volim Istanbul jako, jako.  :Smile:  Bas smo bili tamo 2tj pocetkom 4mj. Mada mi je tesko zamisliti zivot tamo s tolikim prometom i neznanjem jezika a o trenutnoj politickoj i ekonomskoj situaciji da i ne govorim. Ocekujete deckica, super, cestitam! Ja sam se ponadala da cemo znati spol sad u nedjelju ali nista od toga - bebica je stidljiva. Moramo se strpiti jos par tjedana pa cemo znati. Morat cu pratiti jos malo forum i istrazivati ako bude djecak jer zbilja sa bez ideje za ime.  





> Mi smo u Istanbulu zasad, kad klinci porastu moguce da selimo. Jos 2 mjeseca do termina, a jos nismo ni na uzem popisu za decka. ))

----------


## Cannisa

Naš će se dečkić zvati Tin, to ime nam se od početka svidjelo. I tražeći neko drugo ime nikako ne nalazimo ništa što nam se sviđa kao ovo.

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Tin je bas lijepo ime. A i znam jednog malenog Tina koji je tako predivan deckic.  :Smile:  



> Naš će se dečkić zvati Tin, to ime nam se od početka svidjelo. I tražeći neko drugo ime nikako ne nalazimo ništa što nam se sviđa kao ovo.

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Meni se to ime prije sviđalo, ali sam saznala da Tin na hindskom znaci "tri"  pa mi se prestalo sviđati.

----------


## apricot

Tin na hindu znači kositar
ne znam što je hindski jezik

----------


## ivarica

i Mare je kobila u vecini svijeta.
a meni je bas lijepo ime.

----------


## apricot

ali možda je trica nekome nešto stvarno strašno  :Smile: 
puno strašnije od kobile

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Isto što i hindu :D sluzbeni jezik u Indiji  :Smile: 
Za kositer ne znam, znam da smo na jezicnima učili brojeve pa zato znam..

Ne kazem ja da je 3 nekakvo strasno znacenje, samo meni osobno nije nesto

----------


## apricot

a tko zna što naša imena znače na nekim svjetskim jezicima
možda sam ja kora od drveta, a ti limena posuda

važno je da se nekome ime sviđa i da na poznatijim jezicima baš ne znači - govno

a rječnik kaže da tin na hindu jeziku znači kositar
nikakva trica

----------


## ivarica

तीन - tri
tin je na engl kositar
i limenka lol

----------


## apricot

a viš da je i na hindu

https://translate.google.hr/?hl=hr&t...er=0#hi/hr/tin

----------


## ivarica

> a viš da je i na hindu
> 
> https://translate.google.hr/?hl=hr&t...er=0#hi/hr/tin


tako sam i ja prvo nasjela
a onda sam skuzila ovo dolje
Jeste li mislili: तीन

----------


## apricot

ahahahahaahahhaahahah
to ne znam pročitati
pa pristajem i na kositar

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Hahaha nije devanagari težak त- je naše normalno t, ी je dugo i, a न je n. Ili brojkom ३

Naravno, svatko bira ime koje mu nesto znaci. Da meni znaci nesto broj tri, vjerojatno bi ovo ime doslo u obzir. 

Meni se broj 4 vrti u zivotu, a na hindskom je 4 चार (čar) pa mi ni to ne odgovara :D

----------


## ivarica

čar bi moglo biti prelijepo ime, samo se ne mogu dogovoriti sa sobom jel za curu ili za decka lol

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Zapravo bi moglo biti univerzalno, s laganom prednošću za muško.

----------


## Hope_12

Moja je lista imena je malo veca haha: leon, arijan, noa, mihael, dorijan hmmmmm?

----------


## mishekica

> Moja je lista imena je malo veca haha: leon, arijan, noa, mihael, dorijan hmmmmm?


Sva su lijepa i trenutno moderna.  :Smile:

----------


## kristina_zg

Mojih top 5: Andrija, Domagoj, Bartol, Aleksandar, Filip

----------


## Peterlin

> Mojih top 5: *Andrija*, Domagoj, Bartol, Aleksandar, Filip


Lijepo starinsko ime, a i ostala su dobra!

----------


## kristina_zg

Jel da? A baš mi i nekako "muževno" zvuče  :Smile:

----------


## kristina_zg

A kaj kažete na ime Toma? To je MM-u zapelo i hoće me nagovoriti! Nekako mi ne sjeda...a uostalom, kao da će biti muško :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> A kaj kažete na ime Toma? To je MM-u zapelo i hoće me nagovoriti! Nekako mi ne sjeda...a uostalom, kao da će biti muško


Ja volim ta starinska imena.... Toma apostol ili Toma nevjerovani (to je bio moj deda)  :Heart: .

----------


## kristina_zg

I ja isto volim starinska imena i bitno nam je oboma da bude tradicionalno hrvatsko kršćansko ime. MM bi žarko želio to ime. To ime nosi njegov otac, no nije ni zbog tog već zbog biblijskog značenja samog imena. Ne znam...za sad mi ne zvuči lijepo, jer u kraju gdje sam ja rođena naglasak bi bio na krivom slogu i onda mi ružno zvuči. Možda se s vremenom i predomislim i ispravljam sve svoje kad se krenu obraćat djetetu  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

Andrija i Toma su mi super
Šimun mi je baš jako lijepo  :Heart: 

moji favoriti su Šimun i Nikola, Luka mi je isto divno iako ih u zadnje vrijeme zaista ima puno

----------


## kristina_zg

Šimun je isto lijepo ime! I Luka i Ivan su vrlo vjerojatno najbrojnija imena...Meni je Ivan najljepše muško ime, ali na žalost zauzeto -  u bližoj rodbini postoji to ime i isto prezime pa bi bila dvojica imenjaka i prezimenjaka  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

Ivan je predivno ime, stvarno je često, ali tako je moćno i profinjeno

----------


## kristina_zg

Da, dobro si rekla, baš je moćno!

----------


## ivica_k

> Ivan je predivno ime, stvarno je često, ali tako je moćno i profinjeno


Debeli potpis!

----------


## Sani1612

Ja sam htjela da se dečko zove Toma. To mi je prelijepo ime. 
 Ali mm ne želi ni čuti. Lijepa su mi i Šimun i Petar. Tako da mi čekamo Petra.

----------


## palčica

Toma mi je prekrasno.

----------


## naniluc

> Toma mi je prekrasno.


I meni  :Heart:

----------


## Eireni

Ja i dragi smo se odlucili za Kai, ali me brine da ce se ljudi sprdati 
 sa Kaj I Kai ovdje u Zagorju...razmisljam jos da Mu predlozim Vili, Leo ili Daniel....odustala Sam od Luka jer dragom zvuci ko Loco (on je Inace stranac)

----------


## annvilli

Kai i Gerda  :Smile: 
Kao u priči. Meni je ime lijepo, ali da, vjerojatno bi se ljudi zezali.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ivan je predivno ime, stvarno je često, ali tako je moćno i profinjeno


Pa sigurno ima još puno ljudi koji tako misle, nije to ime bez razloga među najčešćima u kršćanskom svijetu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Kai i Gerda 
> Kao u priči. Meni je ime lijepo, ali da, vjerojatno bi se ljudi zezali.


Ma ne treba se opterećivati time da li bi se ljudi zezali... Uostalom, zar nije lijepo da ljudi znaju odakle su ta imena došla? Uostalom, moje mlađe dijete je isto predmet takvih asocijacija na lektiru - njega obično pitaju "A gdje su ti detektivi?" Meni je drago da njegovo ime prepoznaju iz literature:  http://www.superknjizara.hr/?page=kn...d_knjiga=44761

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Moj kolega je svog sina nazvao Toma; to je bilo prije 5 godina. Kad sam prvo cula, bilo mi je neobicno no brzo sam se navikla i u stvari mi je jako lijepo ime.


> A kaj kažete na ime Toma? To je MM-u zapelo i hoće me nagovoriti! Nekako mi ne sjeda...a uostalom, kao da će biti muško

----------


## BeBaMoJa

Jucer smo saznali da je decko i bas me briga sto je ucestalo meni se bas svidja Luka a sad spomenula sam Luka Toprak svom suprugu (Toprak je mislim spomenula Dilek ako se ne varam) i zaista mi je snazno i zvucno ime, i suprugu se svidja ali ja mislim da cemo ostati samo pri Luka i to je to..... Ma samo neka mi je zdrav a sve ostalo ce na svoje. Juhu..... :Smile:  Feeling happy!!!!

----------


## saf

> Moj kolega je svog sina nazvao Toma; to je bilo prije 5 godina. Kad sam prvo cula, bilo mi je neobicno no brzo sam se navikla i u stvari mi je jako lijepo ime.


Ja imam Tomu :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  i ime mi je sve ljepše i ljepše

----------


## KrisZg

Jedno od cudnijih imena u zadnje vrijeme koje sam cula za decka je Zonični :Laughing:

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Ovo je neki žešći neologizam, Google ne izbacuje nista...

----------


## KrisZg

> Ovo je neki žešći neologizam, Google ne izbacuje nista...


Mislis na Zoničnog? :Laughing: 

Ozbiljno se mali tako zove, sin jednog repera  :Smile:

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Da,da- mislim na to ime! 

vjerujem ti, samo kazem da su roditelji u ovom slucaju bili (pre)maštoviti :D

----------


## new mom

Drage mame,voljela bih kada bi mi pomogle u traženju imena za dečkića,naime,muž mi je stranac i običaj je kod njih da dijete ima dva imena,tako da sada pokušavamo naći ime koje u sebi sadrži neko od hrvatskih slova kao što su č,š,ć...pomozite

----------


## centar

u zadnje mi se vrijeme Šimun stalno mota po glavi....

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

> Drage mame,voljela bih kada bi mi pomogle u traženju imena za dečkića,naime,muž mi je stranac i običaj je kod njih da dijete ima dva imena,tako da sada pokušavamo naći ime koje u sebi sadrži neko od hrvatskih slova kao što su č,š,ć...pomozite


Anđelko, Srećko, Šime, Blaž, Saša, Siniša

----------


## kristina_zg

Sve mi se više čini da će me muž nagovoriti na ime Toma...druga opcija je Andrija oko koje se oboje slažemo

----------


## sara38

Toma mi je prekrasno ime.

----------


## Peterlin

new mom, evo još ideja za ime s hrvatskim slovima:

Željko  :Heart:

----------


## tangerina

Meni je Toma isto već godinama favorit, doduše asocijacija mi nije bila biblijska nego Toma Bebić  :Smile: 
čak bih rekla da je kod nas u St zadnjih 5-6 godina jedno od najčešće davanih imena, kao i gore spominjani Šimun, pa Bartul, Karlo.. Meni sve lijepa imena, gorda  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> Drage mame,voljela bih kada bi mi pomogle u traženju imena za dečkića,naime,muž mi je stranac i običaj je kod njih da dijete ima dva imena,tako da sada pokušavamo naći ime koje u sebi sadrži neko od hrvatskih slova kao što su č,š,ć...pomozite


Osim nabrojanih, Đuro  :Grin:  Krešimir  :Heart:  Blaženko  :Smile:  Snježan... Ma ima ih.

----------


## new mom

Puno hvala svima,sada ih imamo dovoljno,kada se odlučimo obavijestim vas,pozdrav svima  :Heart:

----------


## anabeg

> Drage mame,voljela bih kada bi mi pomogle u traženju imena za dečkića,naime,muž mi je stranac i običaj je kod njih da dijete ima dva imena,tako da sada pokušavamo naći ime koje u sebi sadrži neko od hrvatskih slova kao što su č,š,ć...pomozite


Krševan

----------


## anabeg

uff..ja sam sad totalno sva u imenima..neznamo još sigurno jel cura ili dečko..i baš se mislim kako ćemo odabrati ime jer smo i za drugu curku jedva odabrali, a da je bio dečko u prve dvije trudnoće teško bi odabrali ime jer meni osobno je lakše pronaći ime za curicu nego za dečka..Muž je u prve dvije trudnoće dok još nismo znali spol, za dečka spominjao ime Bruno..meni se to ime malo sviđalo, pa malo nije..a starija kćer želi ako bude braco da se zove Filip..Ni jedno od ta dva imena meni nisu skroz sjela na prvu loptu..ali nekako imam osjećaj ako nosim dečka da će se borba voditi između ta dva imena..

----------


## Peterlin

> uff..ja sam sad totalno sva u imenima..neznamo još sigurno jel cura ili dečko..i baš se mislim kako ćemo odabrati ime jer smo i za drugu curku jedva odabrali, a da je bio dečko u prve dvije trudnoće teško bi odabrali ime jer meni osobno je lakše pronaći ime za curicu nego za dečka..Muž je u prve dvije trudnoće dok još nismo znali spol, za dečka spominjao ime Bruno..meni se to ime malo sviđalo, pa malo nije..a starija kćer želi ako bude braco da se zove Filip..Ni jedno od ta dva imena meni nisu skroz sjela na prvu loptu..ali nekako imam osjećaj ako nosim dečka da će se borba voditi između ta dva imena..


Oba su dobra imena i vrijede za cijeli život, prepoznatljiva su u svijetu kao muška imena, nisu predugačka, nemaju hrvatska slova.... pa vidi što bolje paše s prezimenom i ostalim imenima u obitelji. Iz iskustva - puno se lakše dogovoriti kad imaš dva, nego cijelu dugačku listu... Mi smo odustali od drugog odabranog imena za mlađe dijete jer je to ime u sebi imalo R (Marcel), a starije dijete je imalo problema sa govorom, pa sam se bojala kako će to izgovoriti.... Nije neki razlog, ali tako sam tada mislila.

----------


## anabeg

> Oba su dobra imena i vrijede za cijeli život, prepoznatljiva su u svijetu kao muška imena, nisu predugačka, nemaju hrvatska slova.... pa vidi što bolje paše s prezimenom i ostalim imenima u obitelji. Iz iskustva - puno se lakše dogovoriti kad imaš dva, nego cijelu dugačku listu... Mi smo odustali od drugog odabranog imena za mlađe dijete jer je to ime u sebi imalo R (Marcel), a starije dijete je imalo problema sa govorom, pa sam se bojala kako će to izgovoriti.... Nije neki razlog, ali tako sam tada mislila.


Da, što više razmišljam o ovim imenima to mi nekako više sjedaju. Definitivne odluke nećemo donositi dok sigurno ne budemo znali jel dečko ili cura. Doktor je na zadnjem pregledu natuknuo da bi mogao biti dečko, ali čekamo sljedeći pregled da budemo sigurniji. 
Ne volim dugačka imena, jer na kraju rjetko tko dijete zove pravim imenom, uvijek su tu nekakve skraćenice. Moja starija kćer se zove Nela i ne mali broj ljudi misli da joj je pravo ime Antonela.

----------


## kristina_zg

Jeste li dozvolili djeci da sudjeluju u odabiru imena? Ja i suprug se usuglasili oko Tome, ali sad se mojim curama nimalo ne sviđa to ime...one bi Andriju  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Jeste li dozvolili djeci da sudjeluju u odabiru imena? Ja i suprug se usuglasili oko Tome, ali sad se mojim curama nimalo ne sviđa to ime...one bi Andriju


Moj L. je bio premali kad se brat rodio, pa ga nismo ništa pitali.

Vjerojatno to ovisi o dobi. Što su ostala djeca starija, to će im više značiti sudjelovanje u odabiru imena, ali ne mislim da je to bitno. Ja sam imala 8 godina kad se brat rodio (i dobio ime koje ste ti i tm odabrali) i ne sjećam se da su me baš nešto pitali, niti sam ja pokušavala nešto nametnuti. Ne kažem da nisam, kažem da se NE SJEĆAM.

----------


## kristina_zg

Kad mi se brat rodio bila sam mlađa nego što će biti starija kćer kad dobije bracu...i sjećam se da sam bila jako tužna što nisu poslušali moju želju..  :Unsure:  Možda i njima legne to ime s vremenom, kao što je i meni također trebalo vremena da mi se počne sviđati...

----------


## ljubilica

djeca se znaju poistovjecivati s imenima prijatelja iz vrtica, parkica pa im se to neko ime vjerovatno trenutno svidja... Makar nije lose cuti i njihovo misljenje

----------


## anabeg

> djeca se znaju poistovjecivati s imenima prijatelja iz vrtica, parkica pa im se to neko ime vjerovatno trenutno svidja... Makar nije lose cuti i njihovo misljenje


Da, u potpunosti se slažem. Starija kćer želi ako bude braco da se zove Filip, a s njom u vrtić ide dečko koji se tako zove i mislim da joj je on čak i simpatija :Smile:

----------


## TinaB

Mi smo odlučili - Jan.  :Heart:

----------


## kristina_zg

istina je da djeca vole dati ime bratu/sestri po svojoj simpatiji, ili npr. ne žele dati neko ime jer poistovjećuju s poznatom djecom, a uostalom kao i mi odrasli..no mi smo im ponudili dva imena Tomu i Andriju i ne znaju ni jednu osobu pod tim imenom i od ta dva imena one se odlučile na Andriju..iako, jučer mi je moja starija kćer rekla kako joj se sve više počinje sviđati ime Toma...mislim da sam tu ja zaslužna jer sam joj pričala kako mi se na prvu nikako nije sviđalo ime Toma i da mi se sad svakim danom počinje sve više sviđati i da vjerujem da će tako i njoj...Kad se sjetim liste od preko 10-ak imena, lakše mi je što su u uži krug ušla dva imena..i vjerujem da će na kraju zaista i ostati Toma, na našu sreću, a na nesreću baka i djedova...njima se isto ne sviđa to ime, no ne protestiraju jer znaju da ćemo i tako mi biti ti koji će odlučiti  :Smile:  
nekad mi se čini da radim pravu pravcatu dramu oko odabira imena!

----------


## Lili75

ja bi isto bila za Tomu, nekako mi je puno ljepše nego Andrija (njega se pak može zvat sa 100 nadimaka)
Toma je Toma, al vi najbolje znate za sebe.

----------


## kristina_zg

ali i Toma će biti Tomo, Tomek, Tomica...itd..itd...mislim da se oko nadimaka ne smijemo opterećivati, jer svatko će ga zvat kako želi..znat to i na žalost to se ne može spriječiti...

----------


## ivana zg

Kćer bi htjela za bracu; Lukas,Marko, Emanuel, David Emanuel   ....muž bi htio: Daniel ili Dane  ..meni se nekad jako sviđalo David inače sva su mi muška imena tak ne baš lijepa....najvjerovatnije bude David....ali Ok su mi Dominik(imamo u familiji pa ne mogu isto ime i prezime), Damjan, Jakov,Šimun.......... i ako je 100% dečko još se nadam da će "izaći" curica jer mi se već 5 godina sviđa ime Judita   :Wink:

----------


## Peterlin

Ako bude dečko, od nabrojenih, glasam za Jakova, iako su i sva ostala imena dobar izbor. I sretno - nek bude sve u redu, a ime - kad ga jednom odaberete, više nitko neće razbijati glavu s tim da je moglo biti drugačije...

----------


## anabeg

I ja zadnjih par dana razmišljam o imenu Jakov..kćer još uvijek čvrsto navija za ime Filip..muž je htio Bruno (nisam sigurna da je još uvijek načisto s tim imenom i on sam)..joooj...

e da i Petar mi nije loše, ali tu kod nas nije rjetkost da Petar na kraju bude Pere, a to mi nije lijepo...

----------


## apricot

ne možeš ti utjecati na to kako će ti dijete netko zvati

ako ne bude Pere, može biti Nosonja, Dugi, Zubo, Muto, Dembo...
ti daj ime koje se tebi sviđa, a djetetu prepusti da se izbori za nadimak

----------


## anabeg

Ma znam sve mi je jasno..samo sam se onako osvrnula..mi biramo ime djetetu, nisam od onih koji bi prekrižili neko ime jer se ne sviđa didu, baki, strini, ujni itd :Smile:  
Nekako samo od sebe dođe da prilikom razmišljanja o nekom imenu dodješ to toga da prevrtiš po glavi kako bi se to ime moglo izokrenuti..Ako zajednička odluka bude da će se dijete zvati Petar, tako će se i zvati bez obzira na moguće nadimke...

----------


## Optimisticna

mi opet imamo problem, koje muško, kratko ime??? ....  :Smile:   slatke li muke...

----------


## martincius

Vid!

----------


## Optimisticna

> Vid!


 :Smile:  imamo ga (tj. nešto slično tome)

----------


## Amari

Mak....Booze kako mi je lijepo to ime  :Smile: 
Tadej
Vigo

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Jan. Tin. Teo. Vito. Don.

----------


## n.grace

Ivo, Fran, Sven, Zrin, Gaj, Val

----------


## apricot

n.grace, jezik pregrizla!

ako nisu prošle dvije minute, editiraj tog zrina!

----------


## Imogen

> ne možeš ti utjecati na to kako će ti dijete netko zvati
> 
> ako ne bude Pere, može biti Nosonja, Dugi, Zubo, Muto, Dembo...
> ti daj ime koje se tebi sviđa, a djetetu prepusti da se izbori za nadimak


Ako ti se ne sviđa vrlo mogući nadimak, to meni znači da mi se ne sviđa ni ime.

Ali možda s vremenom zavoliš i nadimak i ime. Ja recimo volim ime Edmund - ali dugo vremena nisam mogla smisliti nadimak Edi/Eddie. Znam da je nekima prihvatiljivije Edi nego Edmund, ali meni je Edi bilo trash (bez uvrede). Nekome je obrnuto. Pa sam se sjetila nekog neobičnog nadimka - Ned. Ned je nadimak koji povezujem s Pjesmom Leda i Vatre - i sviđa mi se i to je tradicionalni nadimak za imena koja počinju s Ed-, kao što je Edi nadimak za Anne. I zato sam ime ostavila na popisu i nakon nekog vremena Edi/Eddie mi je počeo ulaziti pod kožu. Pa mi je sad nadimak Edi OK.


Ali u biti - ako ti se ne sviđa nadimak i spreman si odbaciti ime zbog tog nadimka - možda ni ne voliš ime tako mnogo kao što misliš

----------


## apricot

nadimak ne mora nužno biti izvedenica imena

djeca (a i doeasli) će naći načina da nekoga "nadimkuju"
prema boji kose (Žuti), dužini nogu (Žirafa), veličini nosa (Krumpi), mjestu stanovanja (Splićo)

----------


## anabeg

Kod nas je pala odluka, na kraju neće biti ni Filip, ni Jakov, ni Petar, nego Bruno. To je bila suprugova želja. Ja sam bila ta koja je kćerkama odabrala ime. On je još dok nismo znali kojeg su nam spola djeca, izrazio želju ako bude dečko da bude Bruno. Eto sad je dečko, pa se i njegova želja ostvarila. Kćer se dugo borila da braco bude Filip (tako joj se zvala simpatija iz vrtića, ali joj je odjednom postalo svejedno, očito joj Filip više nije simpatija :Smile:  )

----------


## n.grace

> n.grace, jezik pregrizla!
> 
> ako nisu prošle dvije minute, editiraj tog zrina!


 :lool: 
imala sam učenika Zrina
i malo je prekasno za edit

----------


## kristina_zg

I nama je pala konačna odluka, definitivno je dečko i biti će Toma!  :Heart:

----------


## Optimisticna

ja imam vremena da smislim... nikakvu ideju još nemam.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Meni najljepša Dorian i Viktor. Zatim Bruno i Teo. A za prva dva imena mm ne želi ni cut, al ja se nadam da cu ga odobrovoljiti.

----------


## Peterlin

Glasam za Viktora! Baš mi je dobro i vrijedi za cijeli život.

----------


## apricot

baš tako

----------


## Optimisticna

hmmmm    :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Evo mi nikako da odlučimo između Maksim,Max,Max Gabriel ili Andro...

----------


## Optimisticna

mm kaže da poznaje jednog Viktora i da je taj kreten .   :gaah:

----------


## apricot

svako ime ima svojega kretena
samo što ih nužno ne poznajemo

reci mužu da zamisli da sinu date ime koje mu je najsuperije i za dvije godine upoznate nekoga s tim imenom, koji je još veći kreten od viktora
i?
kaj onda?

----------


## Peterlin

> svako ime ima svojega kretena
> samo što ih nužno ne poznajemo
> 
> reci mužu da zamisli da sinu date ime koje mu je najsuperije i za dvije godine upoznate nekoga s tim imenom, koji je još veći kreten od viktora
> i?
> kaj onda?


Ufff... Moja svekrva mog mlađeg sina tri godine nije htjela zvati njegovim imenom jer je u mladosti poznavala kretena s tim imenom.

A onda joj je dijete reklo "Baka, ja nisam "mali", nisam "miško", moje ime je E. !" 

Priča gotova. S druge strane, da je mm znao tu priču iz njene mladosti na vrijeme, možda mi djetetu ne bi odabrali baš to ime. Ali vjerojatnije je da se ne bismo obazirali. Kao što se vidi - dijete se samo izborilo za svoje ime.

----------


## Optimisticna

iskreno... i ja gledam da me to ime ne podsjeća na nekog negativnog, ma najradije ninakoga , ali bila sam već u hrpu situacija da imam ime i da mi ga pokvare. Viktor je kreten, jedan je i poginuo u prometnoj,  a Leon je bio šepav (po domaći cotav)....  :Rolling Eyes:   itd.... 
Od svih imena oću ime koje neće vući nikakvo sjećanje na nekog s lošom karmom. Naletit će već nešto.

----------


## apricot

onda nemoj pisati ime ovdje; svako će jedna od nas prepoznati kao "loše"  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Kad smo kod konkretna dva imena - prije skoro 15 godina prijateljica i ja rodile smo u razmaku od tjedan dana - ja Leona, ona Viktora. Istina, nisu dobili ime po nikom posebnom - samo su nam se sviđala imena. MM i ja smo uzeli kalendar i čitali dok nismo došli do imena koja su nam zvučala dobro. 

Možda bi trebalo nabrojiti imena koja nikada ne bismo odabrali djeci. Ali ja se takvog konkretnog imena teško mogu sjetiti.... Nismo htjeli imena iz obitelji (teško bi se dogovorili čiju stranu ćemo prvu, a i nismo bili sigurni hoćemo li ostati na jednom djetetu, pa je to uzrok mogućeg nezadovoljstva), nismo htjeli imena iz sapunica i serija, nismo htjeli moderna imena koja su nam izgledala kao nasumične nakupine glasova, nikakve deminutive, nismo htjeli slova s kvačicama, nismo htjeli dugačka imena.... a baš ova dva imena zadovoljila su sve naše kriterije - i Viktor i Leon. A kome se ne sviđaju, ima bratemili imena dovoljno.

----------


## Optimisticna

> onda nemoj pisati ime ovdje; svako će jedna od nas prepoznati kao "loše"


maaaaaa lako za vas

----------


## Zeljka33

Nama je curica definirala ime Luka, a mi smo bez ideje...kad je bilo za curicu imali smo super prijedloga i brzo se dogovorili...a sad bi moglo biti da seka izabere ime za bracu  :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

> Evo mi nikako da odlučimo između Maksim,Max,Max Gabriel ili Andro...


Andro  :Heart:  ( jedna od mojih cura je trebala biti Andronik )

----------


## Optimisticna

samo da javim da izgleda imamo ime, tj. ime koje će ući u uži izbor ako bude bilo još koje.  I tajimo ga ( da nam ga netko ne pokvari nekom poštapalicom )  :Laughing:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Pozdrav! Dragi i ja nismo još u fazi planiranja bebice, ali imamo imena :D Za dečkića smo izabrali Vigo... Veže nas lijepo sjećanje uz to ime, i on i ja smo ga prvi put čuli u isto vrijeme, i samo se pogledali... ljubav na prvi pogled!  :Smile:  Nema šanse da promijenimo... Nikome se ne sviđa, ali nije nas briga! Sljedeće muško ime koje nam se sviđa je Ivano. 
Meni se još sviđaju Noa, Noel, Borna, Andro, Lukas

----------


## zutaminuta

Nismo pronašli ime pa ga za sada zovem Đuro. Više iz zafrkancije.

----------


## Lili75

> Pozdrav! Dragi i ja nismo još u fazi planiranja bebice, ali imamo imena :D Za dečkića smo izabrali Vigo... Veže nas lijepo sjećanje uz to ime, i on i ja smo ga prvi put čuli u isto vrijeme, i samo se pogledali... ljubav na prvi pogled!  Nema šanse da promijenimo... Nikome se ne sviđa, ali nije nas briga! Sljedeće muško ime koje nam se sviđa je Ivano. 
> Meni se još sviđaju Noa, Noel, Borna, Andro, Lukas


Vigo mi je prekrasno ime !!!!

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jeeee  :Wink:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Frano
Mark
Val
Mak
Vid
Matias

----------


## Elly

> Nismo pronašli ime pa ga za sada zovem Đuro. Više iz zafrkancije.


E. je tak' iz zafrkancije bila Shlomo.  :Grin:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Adriano, Ivano, Andro, Vigo
Noa, Vid, Val, Mak, Jan, Kai
Tomas, Lukas, Maks
Borna, Bruno
Noel, Roko, 
Patrik
Benjamin, Simon, Sven

----------


## fitnessgirl

Šta kažete na Pablo?  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Dante <3

----------


## tetagogolina

> Fran, Sven, Zrin, Gaj, Val


Ovo su mi sve nekako imena za Zagrepčane   :Laughing: 

Ivo je Dalmatinac  :Embarassed: , lajkam

----------


## zutaminuta

Noel mi je lijepo ime, valjda jer me sjeti na pjesmicu koju smo pjevali u srednjoj za Božić
http://www.carols.org.uk/the_first_noel.htm

Ali stvarno... nemam nikakve ideje kako nazvati sina.

----------


## tanja37

Moji se zovu David i Dan a u pričuvi je bilo Mihael...

----------


## vlac

zutaminuta kad sam vidjela da imate ime za  privremeno odmah sam se sjetila svoje prijateljice. ona i njezin suprug su cijelo vrijeme iz zezancije bebeka u trbuhu zvali jednom imenom i - na kraju se i rodio dečkić s tim imenom. 


Sad kad ne moram birati imena mogu nabrojiti toliko lijepih imena
Bartol , Viktor , Tin , Miran , Andro ...

----------


## Lilly-rosalie

Jučer sam upoznala jednog dečka koji ima jedno lijepo, gotovo izumrlo ime- Eugen. Bas sam se iznenadila; do sada nisam upoznala ni jednu osobu s tim imenom.

----------


## sss

A ja sam jučer u prolazu čula da su dečkića dozivali s Gustav. Također rijetko, ne znam ni jednog...

----------


## Tanči

Znam ja jednog  :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Sviđaju mi se ruska imena. Aleksej, nikolaj, dmitrij, ali dragi ne želi čuti.

----------


## stork

Evo i mene na slatkim mukama, bez ideja! Mm predlaže Duje, Roko, Frane (ja ne volim te lokalne oblike), a meni su lijepa imena poput šimun, Filip, Lovro... ali toliko muških u mojoj familiji, a sva imena već zauzeta i ne želim ponavljati  :Sad:

----------


## ivana.sky

Ako bude pisonja... Ja sam za filip, toni, david... mm zeli domagoj ili dino (dino mi super al smo udomili psa dinu prije 3god pa je malo precudno)... 
moj pradjed je bio mojsije i moj tata tak brata htio nazvat, pa smo se uvijek sprdali s tim tako da ovo malo cudo od prvog dana svi zovemo mojsije  :Grin:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Evo i mene na slatkim mukama, bez ideja! Mm predlaže Duje, Roko, Frane (ja ne volim te lokalne oblike), a meni su lijepa imena poput šimun, Filip, Lovro... ali toliko muških u mojoj familiji, a sva imena već zauzeta i ne želim ponavljati


Mm je odlucio da ce biti šimun ako bude decko.
Moj brat je šime i njegov. :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Ovo su mi sve nekako imena za Zagrepčane  
> 
> Ivo je Dalmatinac , lajkam


Haha istina.
Nemogu zamisliti da dam neko od tih imena Fran, Sven, Zrin, Gaj, Val.

Moj sin se zove Krševan.rodbina iz unutrasnjosti nitko nisu znali za to ime...od kud smo to izvukli haha.pa onda svako malo objasnjavaj.  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Mi smo jučer pokušavali, ali bezuspješno. Njegov domet je Franko, a moj Amon. Oboje mi se ne sviđa.

----------


## ivekica

> Evo i mene na slatkim mukama, bez ideja! Mm predlaže Duje, Roko, Frane (ja ne volim te lokalne oblike), a meni su lijepa imena poput šimun, Filip, Lovro... ali toliko muških u mojoj familiji, a sva imena već zauzeta i ne želim ponavljati


Filip je tako lijepo ime  :Smile:

----------


## Nina 83

Mi smo se odlucili za Davida ili Dorijana,ako budu decki

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Mm i ja smo se uspjeli slozit oko izbora imena, vec ga i oslovljavamo imenom. Jos 4 mj.

----------


## *Butterfly*

Mi smo nekako više imali ideja za ime za curicu a za dečka uopće ne i sad evo izgleda da stiže dečko a ideja nigdje, ne želimo neko često ime tipa Ivan, Marko, Stjepan i sl. a s obzirom da radim s djecom i da ih je puno sad Noa, Ian, Vito, Vid, Adrian ne bi ni to... hehe  :Smile: 

Trenutno smo na Liam i Lucas, prezime nam je isto na L pa lijepo zvuči, nisu dugačka imena i opet nisu česta. Kako se vama čine?  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Lucas  :Heart:  i liam je bas neuobicajrno i lijepo

----------


## ivana zg

Od Dominika,Damjana, Jakova, Jakoba,Daniela,Samuela, Joba i Lukasa..ja sam; David Dane(prvo je mama htjela a drugo tata )

----------


## centar

Simun mi je tako prekrasno ime. Na nasem popisu su jos Jakob i Pavle, a mm se sviđa i Ivor.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

centar, baš mi se sviđaju sva ova nabrojana imena, ne znam koje mi je ljepše.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Mi smo nekako više imali ideja za ime za curicu a za dečka uopće ne i sad evo izgleda da stiže dečko a ideja nigdje, ne želimo neko često ime tipa Ivan, Marko, Stjepan i sl. a s obzirom da radim s djecom i da ih je puno sad Noa, Ian, Vito, Vid, Adrian ne bi ni to... hehe 
> 
> Trenutno smo na Liam i Lucas, prezime nam je isto na L pa lijepo zvuči, nisu dugačka imena i opet nisu česta. Kako se vama čine?


Ajme obaaaa!!  :Smile:

----------


## annie84

Pavao je meni jako lijepo ime, ali ne postoji na ovom govornom podrucju pa ne dolazi u obzir. Meni se jos od davnina svida Andrej, ali MM ne :/ 
Tako da smo sad na Julian ili Jakob...

----------


## TinchyZg

> Lucas  i liam je bas neuobicajrno i lijepo



Moj stariji je Lukas  :Very Happy:  Predivno ime...

----------


## žužy

Liam mi je prelijepo..I sviđa mi se i Ian  :Smile:

----------


## *Butterfly*

I još uvijek smo dečko, sad smo 16 + 2 tt, idemo s 19tt na UZV pa će se valjda tada vidjeti jasno da znamo dali to onda stvarno stiže maleni dečko  :Smile:  Ja se još nećkam između Liam i Lucas. Liam mi je neuobičajenije i ne toliko često kod nas a baš mi je lijepo za dečkića, a Lucas mi je isto jako jako lijepo samo što ih ima dosta u zadnje vrijeme. U svakom slučaju bit će težak odabir  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

Nama su u uzem izboru Mark, Niko i Lovro.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Nama su u uzem izboru Mark, Niko i Lovro.



Lijepa sva 3, meni najljepše Mark!  :Smile:

----------


## stork

Ja sam zadnjih mjesec dana zapela za Petar, mm frkće nosom, a uz Juraja mi u bližoj familiji još jedino to nije zauzeto, oba mi nekako gordo zvuče, samo mi se ne sviđa značenje imena Juraj (zemljoradnik).

----------


## bebeto

Kod nas se na otoku ocekiva da se sa imenima djece caste babe i djedovi...moji sa obe strane imaju imena od kojih nemozes zvuc nikakve lijepe inacice....tako da sve vise naginjem tome da pocastim sebe i nazovem ga Ivan

----------


## artisan

I meni se svida Petar, ali mm nije odusevljen. Ivan je tradicionalno lijepo.

----------


## stork

Moja sestra ima starijeg Ivana i kad se mali trebao roditi, glavu je razbijala. Na koncu je došla do zaključka da bi najpametnije i manjeg bilo nazvati Ivan, kaže razlikovat će ih k'o Fata po prezimenu (jer je od 2. muža)  :Laughing:  
(ipak je tata bio pametniji od nje  :Smile:  )

----------


## bebeto

Ajme Stork sto si me nasmijala  :Smile: ))))))

----------


## Sani1612

Petar je divno muško ime  :Heart:

----------


## Sony

> Ajme Stork sto si me nasmijala ))))))


 :Laughing:  i mene, i mene!

Moja kolegica je uvijek govorila da ce sina nazvati Ivan,no rodila je djevojcicu pa ju je nazvala Ivana. Nakon par godina ipak je rodila sina,ali od plana nije odustala.
Sad ima Ivanu i Ivana sto je u razgovoru o njima dosta neprakticno...

----------


## stork

Evo, danas 30+2 tt i alea iacta est...  :Smile:  zvat će se Gabrijel  :Very Happy:

----------


## artisan

Mi smo u 30.tt a jos se nismo odlucili. Mozda Lovro, ili Petar, Jakov, Filip, Niko D:

----------


## Peterlin

> Mi smo u 30.tt a jos se nismo odlucili. Mozda Lovro, ili Petar, Jakov, Filip, Niko D:


Zbirka krasnih imena!

----------


## sara10

Mi smo se odlučili za Bruno.
Prezime je sa B, pa će biti BB.

----------


## cicko87

Mi smo se odlučili za Samuel....malo kome se sviđa,ali nama je super  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

Bruno mi se svida, Samuel bas i nije moj đir, ali bitno da je vama super.

----------


## željkica

A Šta nije trebao bit Luka? Meni je i Bruno super.

----------


## Muma

> Zbirka krasnih imena!


*X* bili i naši favoriti

----------


## annie84

> Bruno mi se svida, Samuel bas i nije moj đir, ali bitno da je vama super.


Meni se Samuel svida i ovdje nije tako rijetko ime. Al MM nije htio  :Smile:

----------


## Imogen

> Mi smo se odlučili za Samuel....malo kome se sviđa,ali nama je super


Nije ime koje bih odabrala, no važno je da je vama super. Samuel bi se super snašao u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## tetagogolina

> Mi smo se odlučili za Samuel....malo kome se sviđa,ali nama je super


jel to čitaš Samjuel ili kako piše Samuel? e da, ne živite u hrvatskoj ili?

----------


## cicko87

> jel to čitaš Samjuel ili kako piše Samuel? e da, ne živite u hrvatskoj ili?


Kako piše tako se i čita, nije baš uobičajeno ime....U Rovinju smo...Nekako je uistinu teško za dečka naći ime..

----------


## Peterlin

> Kako piše tako se i čita, nije baš uobičajeno ime....U Rovinju smo...Nekako je uistinu teško za dečka naći ime..


Meni se sviđa Samuel.

Zadovoljava sve kriterije koje smo i mi imali kad smo birali imena za dječake: nije predugačko, nema hrvatske znakove s kvačicama, prepoznatljivo je u većem dijelu svijeta kao muško ime.

----------


## PrincessMia

Ja sam trudna 3mj i 2t. i jos neznam jel curica ili decko ali u svakom slucaju ako je decko zvat ce se Lukas a ako je curica Neli ili Nikol... Ne patim bas na klasicna imena dosadna su mi a i skuzila sam da ces puno lakse naci lijepo ime za curicu nego za decka jer ako nisu pre obicna onda su pre cudna, bas steta  :Confused:

----------


## PrincessMia

Lukas mi je najljepse btw.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Bolje Lukas nego Luka... Bolje Mark nego Marko. Ima puno Luka u vrtiću u kojem radim... pa ih djeca međusobno zovu Veliki i Mali Luka... a oni to ne vole baš  :Sad:  

I ja preferiram rijetka imena... 
Prekrasna su mi Noa, Ivano, Adriano, Andro, Frano, Marino, Borna od češćih... 
Od rjeđih Tomas, Noel, Liam, Ian, Mark, Andrian, Simon, Dante, Maks, Matias.

Od najrjeđih Vigo i tako će se zvati moj sin ako ga budem imala  :Smile:

----------


## karanfilčić

Meni se sviđaju : Noa, Lukas, Jakov, David, Matijas, Matej, Vito, Roko i Petar

----------


## bobić

Izak

----------


## Lili75

> Bolje Lukas nego Luka... Bolje Mark nego Marko. Ima puno Luka u vrtiću u kojem radim... pa ih djeca međusobno zovu Veliki i Mali Luka... a oni to ne vole baš  
> 
> I ja preferiram rijetka imena... 
> Prekrasna su mi Noa, Ivano, Adriano, Andro, Frano, Marino, Borna od češćih... 
> Od rjeđih Tomas, Noel, Liam, Ian, Mark, Andrian, Simon, Dante, Maks, Matias.
> 
> Od najrjeđih Vigo i tako će se zvati moj sin ako ga budem imala


I meni je Vigo mrak, sin mi se zove Franko, jako mi je lijepo njegovo ime i u teškoj konkurenciji je bio s Vigom al muž nije htio ni čut  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> I meni je Vigo mrak, sin mi se zove Franko, jako mi je lijepo njegovo ime i u teškoj konkurenciji je bio s Vigom al muž nije htio ni čut


Franko mi je isto super, baš onako za nekog simpatičnog dečkića!  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Meni se sviđaju : Noa, Lukas, Jakov, David, Matijas, Matej, Vito, Roko i Petar


*Roko i Petar*

----------


## sara79

> Bolje Lukas nego Luka... Bolje Mark nego Marko. Ima puno Luka u vrtiću u kojem radim... pa ih djeca međusobno zovu Veliki i Mali Luka... a oni to ne vole baš  
> 
> I ja preferiram rijetka imena... 
> Prekrasna su mi Noa, Ivano, Adriano, Andro, Frano, Marino, Borna od češćih... 
> Od rjeđih Tomas, Noel, Liam, Ian, Mark, Andrian, Simon, Dante, Maks, Matias.
> 
> Od najrjeđih Vigo i tako će se zvati moj sin ako ga budem imala


*Borna i Mark*

----------


## zutaminuta

Filip, Goran, Bojan

----------


## zutaminuta

Pretpostavljam da bi Denver bilo previše strano.

----------


## Beti3

:Smile:

----------


## Diana72

> Pretpostavljam da bi Denver bilo previše strano.


Trebala bi se cura onda zvati Dakota :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Listam zadnjih deset stranica i ništa mi se ne sviđa. :/




> nadimak ne mora nužno biti izvedenica imena


Može biti premetaljka, ko kad sam mu rekla Bojan, a on "Pa nećeš ga zvat Janbo.". Stala sam i gledala.

----------


## žužy

Naš je Edo,moj je birao. Kad mi je predložio,jedan dan sam si gruntala i nakon toga mi više nije mogao biti niko drugi do Edo  :Heart:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Mislim da smo mi konačno odlučili za Petar. Kod nas je specifična situacija jer pokušavamo naći ime koje neće izazivati čuđenje ni u Srbiji (odakle sam ja), niti u Hrvatskoj  (odakle je muž),  a da bude prihvatljivo i za Norvešku  (gde živimo ). Meni su na listi bili Petar, Pavle i Marko, pa je muž izabrao prvo. Ne izgovara se potpuno isto na norveškom  (morali bismo dodati još jedno t da bismo to postigli), ali bože moj...ni prezime mu sa dva ć svakako neće izgovarati kao na našem jeziku ☺.
Žužy, Edo od Edin ili baš Edo?

----------


## žužy

*vojvodjanka*,baš Edo.
Lijepo Petar :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Moj sincic navija da braco, ako bude braco, bude Leo. Sve mi se vise svidja  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> Listam zadnjih deset stranica i ništa mi se ne sviđa. :/
> 
> 
> Može biti premetaljka, ko kad sam mu rekla Bojan, a on "Pa nećeš ga zvat Janbo.". Stala sam i gledala.


Taj tvoj je čudan svat
Ajde zanima me kako je Filip došo u kombinaciju s -an

----------


## Sirius Black

> ne želimo neko često ime tipa Ivan, Marko, Stjepan i sl. a s obzirom da radim s djecom i da ih je puno sad Noa, Ian, Vito, Vid, Adrian ne bi ni to... hehe


Koliko djece poznaješ koja se zovu Stjepan? To je često ime među starijima od 50. Među današnjom djecom iznimno je rijetko.

----------


## Peterlin

> Koliko djece poznaješ koja se zovu Stjepan? To je često ime među starijima od 50. Među današnjom djecom iznimno je rijetko.


Istina! Prijatelj mog sina se tako zove, ali ne mogu se sjetiti ni jednog djeteta mlađeg od 10 godina s tim imenom. Evo,  Stipe se još i nađe jer Dalmatinci drže do svog nasljeđa, ali Stjepana ima malo. 

Iz moje obiteljske baštine bila bi hrpa Ivana, Josipa, pa onda Tomo, Leopold, Petar, Pavel i Franjo. S muževe strane pola ih je istih, a nađe se i austrijskih: Maks, Elmer, Walter...pa su tako i naša djeca dobila imena koja ne strše uz germansko prezime ni na hrvatskom ni na njemačkom. Nisu rijetka (stariji ima hrpu imenjaka, mlađi ne baš ali njegovo je ime svima poznato iz lektire, pa su ga uvijek pitali gdje su mu detektivi  :Grin: ).

----------


## jelena.O

> Koliko djece poznaješ koja se zovu Stjepan? To je često ime među starijima od 50. Među današnjom djecom iznimno je rijetko.


Moj se tak zove ima slučajno još 3 naselju
, jedan njegovo godište, ima velke šanse da će skupa i u razred
Baš mi danas priča kak ne bi prodal ime jer se svima starijiima sviđa, i usput me pita dal bi ja svoje ime prodala?

I puno ljepše se od lukasa, noe(neki i s čudnom kombinacijom slova)

----------


## Peterlin

> Moj se tak zove ima slučajno još 3 naselju
> , jedan njegovo godište, ima velke šanse da će skupa i u razred
> Baš mi danas priča kak ne bi prodal ime jer se svima starijiima sviđa, i usput me pita dal bi ja svoje ime prodala?
> 
> I puno ljepše se od lukasa, noe(neki i s čudnom kombinacijom slova)


E, svaka čast!

----------


## jelena.O

> E, svaka čast!


I tak bili mi na jednom turniru, i velim mom da se smiri, a smiri se klinac pored njega istog imena i cca istih godina, mjesec sim tam

----------


## Tanči

I ja sam sinu namjeravala dati ime Stjepan, ali nemam sina.
Moj muž je Stjepan kao i njegov otac i moj djed i ujak  :Smile: 
No, mom mužu se sviđalo Vedran.

----------


## jelena.O

Tanči tak mi se zove najstariji
Usput ja nisam htjela da se djeca zovu po bilo kom iz familije, da jesam onda bi najstariji bio najvjerovatnije Josip,to je krsno muževo, pa deda, pradeda.... svi se tak zvali
Kod mene je obiteljsko Ivan, Franjo Dragutin

----------


## lavko

Ja znam jednog Stjepana od 3 godine. Nije tako rijetko.

----------


## Tanči

Nije uopće rijetko.
Ali Alojz je.
Ne znam ni jednog da je mlađi od 50+

----------


## jelena.O

Alojz ili Alojzije?
Alojzija znam preko nekoliko svi mlađi od 50, a ženska inačica je česta u našoj familiji, ali su sad sve prek 50+

----------


## tangerina

ajme, Alojzije me odmah podsjeti na jedan prost vic  :škartoc:

----------


## jelena.O

ajd koji?

----------


## Tanči

Alojz, Jelena.
I mene zanima vic.

----------


## tangerina

ne funkcionira kad se napiše, a i ovo je obiteljski forum  :lool:

----------


## jelena.O

snimi na youtube pa daj link, ili snimi pa pošalji na viber

----------


## Peterlin

> Nije uopće rijetko.
> Ali Alojz je.
> Ne znam ni jednog da je mlađi od 50+


Imaš pravo, rijetko je ime. Ne znam baš puno ni starijih osoba s tim imenom, ali u mom kvartu svaki Vjekoslav je obično Lojz, svaki Izidor (isto rijetko ime) je Žiga, a svaki Andrija je Draš (kao Dudek iz Gruntovčana, he he he).

----------


## ellica

Ja bas razmisljam i nemam Stjepana u okolini.
Moj je Tin i uopce nije bilo cesto ime prije 15god-nisam nijednog poznavala....a sad......a cini mi se da i ime od malene postaje sve cesce grrrrr.

----------


## Kaae

> Mislim da smo mi konačno odlučili za Petar. Kod nas je specifična situacija jer pokušavamo naći ime koje neće izazivati čuđenje ni u Srbiji (odakle sam ja), niti u Hrvatskoj  (odakle je muž),  a da bude prihvatljivo i za Norvešku  (gde živimo ). Meni su na listi bili Petar, Pavle i Marko, pa je muž izabrao prvo. Ne izgovara se potpuno isto na norveškom  (morali bismo dodati još jedno t da bismo to postigli), ali bože moj...ni prezime mu sa dva ć svakako neće izgovarati kao na našem jeziku ☺.
> Žužy, Edo od Edin ili baš Edo?


Iz istih razloga se nasa kcer zove Petra (kombinacija je Hrvatica i Amerikanac, a prezime nam je njemacko).

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako vam se čini Amon?

----------


## jelena.O

a zašto izmišljaš imena?

----------


## zutaminuta

To nije izmišljeno ime.

----------


## tangerina

> Moj je Tin i uopce nije bilo cesto ime prije 15god-nisam nijednog poznavala....a sad......a cini mi se da i ime od malene postaje sve cesce grrrrr.


joj, Tin <3 da je češće nego Ante i Marin zajedno, ja bih ga razmotrila, da čekam sina, iz lokalpatriotskih i pjesničkih razloga  :Smile: 
iako nam je ostalo još neiskorišteno muško ime - Boris

----------


## Jadranka

> Kako vam se čini Amon?


Meni je predivno.

Tin isto, zbog pjesnickih razloga  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

> To nije izmišljeno ime.


ok nije, ali uz svu silu naših možda je malo pretjerano

nego mala ima naško svakidašnje ime?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne. Ima neko strano. Meni je bezveze, ali dogovor je bio da on bira.
Mislim da imaš pravo. Ovo bi bilo previše. Ponudit ću tri imena: Goran, Bojan, Filip.
Iako su mi sva tri meh, stvarno ne uspijevam naći ništa što bi mi se sviđalo.  :Unsure:

----------


## tangerina

pa daj si još vremena ako su ti meh

----------


## jelena.O

kaj je to meh?

----------


## zutaminuta

Izraz za ravnodušnost i dosadu. Slijeganje ramenom.

----------


## Kosjenka

Daj si vremena.
Nego od zaboravljenih, August.
Meni je par mjeseci nakon poroda palo napamet divno ime, Natko, al gotovo sada.
E da i ime mog prvorođenog je među mlađima jako rijetko, Antun.

----------


## zutaminuta

Budem, ali ne vjerujem da ću naći nešto. Toliko sam ih već prevrtila u glavi.
Nisam baš ni za egzotiku da mu se kolege čude kao pura d**u. 
Nisam ni za domaća klasična. Ni za ona domaća moderna, baš zato jer ih ima svako drugo dijete.
Joooj..

----------


## Peterlin

Imena podliježu modi. 

Teško da bi netko od nas dao djetetu hrvatsko ime iz stoljeća sedmog: Klukas, Lobel, Muhlo, Kosjenac i Hrvat, a od ženskih Tuga i Buga 

https://bs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolazak_Hrvata

----------


## tangerina

sjetila si me na mog muža, kad smo smišljali ime za malu. 
Ja sam htjela Barbara od prije nego sam zatrudnila, njemu nije bilo baš nešto. Ali ni za jedno drugo nije rekao da mu se sviđa.
Par dana prije termina rekla sam da izvoli predložit nešto, jer ću u suprotnom dat djetetu ime po njegovoj mami (za njega, najstrašnija prijetnja)  :lool: 
na to je sjeo pred komp, istraživao i pisao, i za sat vremena mi dao listu od cca 20 imena. I gledam ja ta imena, a on mi veli: ali u biti nijedno od njih mi nije nešto  :facepalm: 

nekoliko mjeseci kasnije, on uspavljuje svoju milu kćerku i pjeva joj: zoveš se Barbara jer ja nisam imao bolju ideju  :lool:

----------


## Peterlin

> sjetila si me na mog muža, kad smo smišljali ime za malu. 
> Ja sam htjela Barbara od prije nego sam zatrudnila, njemu nije bilo baš nešto. Ali ni za jedno drugo nije rekao da mu se sviđa.
> Par dana prije termina rekla sam da izvoli predložit nešto, jer ću u suprotnom dat djetetu ime po njegovoj mami (za njega, najstrašnija prijetnja) 
> na to je sjeo pred komp, istraživao i pisao, i za sat vremena mi dao listu od cca 20 imena. I gledam ja ta imena, a on mi veli: ali u biti nijedno od njih mi nije nešto 
> 
> nekoliko mjeseci kasnije, on uspavljuje svoju milu kćerku i pjeva joj: zoveš se Barbara jer ja nisam imao bolju ideju


Genijalno!

Mi smo zajedničkim snagama čitali kalendar.

----------


## jelena.O

mi smo za prvo odabrali dva imena muško i žensko, rodio se on , ostalo žensko, pa smo za drugo smišljali muško, bila ona
za treće smo morali smišljavati žensko i bio on

inače Buga je sestra od najstarijeg kolege, Lobel je bio burazov kolega

----------


## sara38

> E da i ime mog prvorođenog je među mlađima jako rijetko, Antun.


Među mlađima da, ali od starijih - ja ih znam 10-ak (ili Anton).  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Budem, ali ne vjerujem da ću naći nešto. Toliko sam ih već prevrtila u glavi.
> Nisam baš ni za egzotiku da mu se kolege čude kao pura d**u. 
> Nisam ni za domaća klasična. Ni za ona domaća moderna, baš zato jer ih ima svako drugo dijete.
> Joooj..


Evo malo novih, ako nisi sve izvrtila  :Smile: 
Ivan, Jan, Val, Jakov, Tibor, Boris, Nikola, Niko, Fran, Matija, Matko, Andrija, Andrej, Petar, Sven, Ian, Vid, Mislav, Teo, Leo, Marin, Niksa, Jaksa, Ante, Simun, Arian, Adrian, Dorian, Simon, Toma , Vigo, Gregor, Grgur, Julian, Liam, Etien, Dahiel, Lovro, Leon, Paolo- sve ih znam  :Smile: ))
Inace, Filip je krasno ime...

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala. Od ovih Tibor i Boris dolaze u obzir.

----------


## LolaMo

Tibor mi je super ime.
Kao i Tristan, Bruno, Karlo.

Ma ima ih  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Tristan und Isolde.

----------


## annie84

Andrej je meni osobno najljepše muško ime. Nažalost mm nije bio za :/
Pavao mi se isto jako sviđa, nažalost nemoguće u Grazu  (Paul bi bila inačica na njemačkom).
Al ja sam gotova  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

meni su od Pavao draži oblici Pavel, Pavle ili Pavo, ne znam koje mi je ljepše  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Jučer smo vidjeli ime Markoantonije  :Grin:

----------


## Jadranka

> meni su od Pavao draži oblici Pavel, Pavle ili Pavo, ne znam koje mi je ljepše


Ja bi Pavela  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Paaa, mi smo od tog imena odustali baš zbog distorzije kojoj podliježe, iako nam je uobičajeno u obitelji. Evo primjera - ne bih voljela da se s imenom dogodi ovo: https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pajo_Kani%C5%BEaj

Dotični sam piše negdje u svojim autobiografskim pričama o tom imenu. Evo, priče, onak iz glave - zvali su ga Pavlek kad je bio mali, a na moru je upoznao curicu koja ga je tražila adresu. Čovjek je lijepo napisao svoje ime Pavao. Kadli - dolazi dopisnica (otvorena da svi vide) gdje ne piše "Dragi Pavlek", nego "Dragi Pavaok"... Uffff...

----------


## jelena.O

> Jučer smo vidjeli ime Markoantonije


to je jedna riječ? :utezi:

----------


## zutaminuta

Da. Tako je pisalo na HRT-u, ono kad prikažu imena.  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

U uži izbor smo dodali Nolan, David, Filip, a izbacili iz užeg Jura iTibor. 
Nolan mi je preneobično. David ima netko u familiji. Filip mi se ne sviđa kao prije. Tako da je taj uži samo nužno zlo ako baš ništa bolje ne nađemo.

----------


## angel 1

Nolan je maleni od moje prijateljice francuskinje.. Predvno ime i predivan dječak! A sestra je Nell.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ima li kakvo značenje?

----------


## angel 1

Kaže google : champion, famous, noble..

----------


## fitnessgirl

> U uži izbor smo dodali Nolan, David, Filip, a izbacili iz užeg Jura iTibor. 
> Nolan mi je preneobično. David ima netko u familiji. Filip mi se ne sviđa kao prije. Tako da je taj uži samo nužno zlo ako baš ništa bolje ne nađemo.


NOLAN definitivno  :Smile:  Ja obožavam neobična imena... al da nemaju dupla slova, ch kao chiara i sl. Nola mi se sviđa za curicu. Ivano Balić je curicu nazvao Nola!  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

Ruben
Adam
Aron

----------


## Lili75

> U uži izbor smo dodali Nolan, David, Filip, a izbacili iz užeg Jura iTibor. 
> Nolan mi je preneobično. David ima netko u familiji. Filip mi se ne sviđa kao prije. Tako da je taj uži samo nužno zlo ako baš ništa bolje ne nađemo.


zuta nisam sve upratila al ovaj Janko u potpisu??

----------


## zutaminuta

To je zamjensko ime dok ne nađemo pravo.  :Sad:

----------


## annie84

> To je zamjensko ime dok ne nađemo pravo.


Možda postane i pravo  :Wink:

----------


## Jadranka

> To je zamjensko ime dok ne nađemo pravo.


Samo pazi... to ti se ime brzo uvuce u srce... mali Jancic slatki  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

navijam za Jankeca

----------


## zutaminuta

On je rekao strogo ne. Meni se doduše to ime već uvuklo. Ali više kao zafrkancija. Isto ko što nju zovem Bubo. Vrlo rijetko je zovem imenom. Ne znam koliko mi je to pametno.  :Unsure:

----------


## annie84

Janko, Jan - <3 navijam skupa s jelenom!

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jedino lijepo ime koje završava na -ko mi je Franko... To mi je baš slatko... Janko baš i ne... ,,Jeste li vidjeli moga sinka Janka, jeste li vidjeli moga sinka Janka - Janka, moga sinka Jaaaaanka?!" - znate tu pjesmu? :D

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, Franko se njemu sviđa, ali meni je bljak jer me asocira na onog bezveznog mi glumca Jamesa Franco.

----------


## annie84

Frank kava :D
Imamo u obitelji Frana i
Jana pa sam subjektivna  :Wink: 
Ali Jan mi je puno ljepše nego Janko!

----------


## annie84

Doduše, kava je sa c, ali to mi je bila prva asocijacija  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Igor? 
Noel...
Leon

----------


## zutaminuta

hmnjeee

----------


## jelena.O

Joško, Franko, Ranko ( tak jučer moj klinac nazval pišanca za spavanje-pesa)

Jan mi više vuće na češki, Janko mi je za po naški ljepše

----------


## annie84

Misliš na -ko? 
Marko, Darko, Branko, Srećko, Ratko, Matko...sigurno ih ima gro još kojih se ne mogu sjetit  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

Danko, Darinko

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne bih ništa na tri slova.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ne bih ništa na tri slova.


bravo!

----------


## Peterlin

> Danko,* Darinko*


 :Klap: 

Kaj imaš končarevce u familiji? http://www.jutarnji.hr/-prosli-tjeda...rije-/1499585/

Najljepše ime na -ko je Željko

Nažalost, nije se uklapalo u kriterije koje smo mi imali za djecu, jer ima slovo s kvačicom.

----------


## Jadranka

Zarko  ☺

----------


## Peterlin

Srećko, Vlatko, Mirko, Marko

----------


## Jurana

Svi muškarci u mojoj obitelji imaju prezime na -ko: muž, oba sina, brat, tata, svekar

----------


## Ginger

Meni je od svih navedenih Janko daleko najljepse

zuta, zasto ne bi na tri slova?
ja inace volim kratka imena, iako mi sva djeca nemaju kratka (al najljepse je ono sa tri slova  :Smile:  )
mislim, mi imamo dugacko prezime pa smo se kod zadnje jako mucili oko imena, jer nismo htjeli da sve skupa bude predugacko
i na kraju ipak nema kratko ime, lol
ali je lijepo, he he

----------


## Jurana

> Svi muškarci u mojoj obitelji imaju prezime na -ko: muž, oba sina, brat, tata, svekar


Ne prezime, nego ime  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne prezime, nego ime


Eh, bit će da je ovaj lapsus od sata (još se nismo prilagodili na ljetno računanje vremena).

Ont. netko od cura je ranije spomenuo lijepo ime - Natko

Zgodno ime od tri slova je Vid

----------


## zutaminuta

Prekratko je. Ne znam. Ne sviđa mi se.

----------


## jelena.O

> Kaj imaš končarevce u familiji? http://www.jutarnji.hr/-prosli-tjeda...rije-/1499585/
> 
> Najljepše ime na -ko je Željko
> 
> Nažalost, nije se uklapalo u kriterije koje smo mi imali za djecu, jer ima slovo s kvačicom.


to mi je vrhovni gazda, je mislila sam na njega kad sam pisala, ali imam i kolegu i kolegicu s tom inačicom


*Slavko*, mada će i tu žuti naći 100% zamjerke


od onih s 3 priznajem samo* Ivo*

----------


## jelena.O

Jerko, Stjepko ( mada ne volim kad mi klincu to vele)

----------


## jelena.O

> Meni je od svih navedenih Janko daleko najljepse
> 
> zuta, zasto ne bi na tri slova?
> ja inace volim kratka imena, iako mi sva djeca nemaju kratka (al najljepse je ono sa tri slova  )


kod najvećeg u školi je Iva, Mia, Ana, Eva,Ena, Ema, Nia
kod najmanjeg još i Ela

----------


## Peterlin

> to mi je vrhovni gazda, je mislila sam na njega kad sam pisala, ali imam i kolegu i kolegicu s tom inačicom
> 
> ...


Daj pet, i meni je, he he he....

----------


## Peterlin

Potpitanje o kratkim imenima: da li je bitan broj slova ili broj slogova?

Štajaznam - Noa ima 3 slova, ali 2 sloga, a npr. Sven ima 4 slova, ali samo jedan slog. I nije loše ime, bar meni ljubiteljici skandinavske literature.

----------


## jelena.O

> Daj pet, i meni je, he he he....


Kaj stvarno?

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni samo broj slova.
Predložit ću mu Jerka. Nit smrdi, nit miriši.

----------


## Ginger

Peterlin, broj slova
Do 4 mi je kratko ime, 5 sredina, sve iznad dugacko

Joj, Jerko, jesi sigurna  :lool:

----------


## jelena.O

tak su zvali mog "ujaka" tj. maminog bratića mada je pravo ime mu bilo Vjekoslav

susdjed je Vjeko

Ginger zakaj smjeh???

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, broj slova
> Do 4 mi je kratko ime, 5 sredina, sve iznad dugacko
> 
> Joj, Jerko, jesi sigurna


Moja djeca imaju imena od po 4 slova, 2 sloga svaki, bez hrvatskog znakovlja. Nismo htjeli starijem dati dugačko ime, a mlađem smo birali tako da ga stariji može izgovoriti  :škartoc: , što je možda glupo, ali u ono vrijeme je bilo bitno jer je bio nagluh i dugo nije govorio kako treba. 

Jerko - tja, ne znam ni jednog, ali to ništa ne znači. Roditelji ionako biraju ime koje im se sviđa. Ovo je regionalno obojeno. Za Dalmatinca mi je ok i varijanta Jere, ali i to je teško za izgovoriti.

----------


## Ginger

ma jedan bedak frend mi je bacio bubu u uho
da to ime probam izgovoriti na engleskom (ima i na ovoj temi ta rasprava)
i sad kad netko spomene to ime, ja se ne mogu ne sjetiti toga  :Rolling Eyes: 
a do tada mi je bilo skroz ok
al od te scene, nema sanse da bih to ime dala djetetu
eto, upropastili mi...
srecom pa imam samo cure

i jest da svako ime mozes izobliciti, al ovo mi je stvarno specificno...jbg  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> ma jedan bedak frend mi je bacio bubu u uho
> da to ime probam izgovoriti na engleskom (ima i na ovoj temi ta rasprava)
> i sad kad netko spomene to ime, ja se ne mogu ne sjetiti toga 
> a do tada mi je bilo skroz ok
> al od te scene, nema sanse da bih to ime dala djetetu
> eto, upropastili mi...
> srecom pa imam samo cure
> 
> i jest da svako ime mozes izobliciti, al ovo mi je stvarno specificno...jbg


A nije to usamljen slučaj - pazi kako bi ovaj prošao da je predizbornu imao kod nas??!!! https://sh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeb_Bush

----------


## Ginger

> A nije to usamljen slučaj - pazi kako bi ovaj prošao da je predizbornu imao kod nas??!!! https://sh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeb_Bush


Joj, znam, koma  :lool:

----------


## jelena.O

pa ni imena moje djece ne možeš izgovorit na engleskom, naposne oni koji imalo znaju govoriti odma slažu druge inačice, ali mene to nije briga

ajde jedna crtica

1. dijete su ljudi nazvali po naški, ali drugo samo 1.5 godine kasnije nazvali *Lukas*, kao taj neće živjeti ovdje, jer su im svi vani, ali ti svi su bili vani i prije rođenja 1. deteta

----------


## Jadranka

Ja znam vise ljudi koji se zovu Jerko. Ovo s engleskim izgovorom mi je zabavna fora - al ne utjece mi na percepciju imena.

----------


## Peterlin

> pa ni imena moje djece ne možeš izgovorit na engleskom, naposne oni koji imalo znaju govoriti odma slažu druge inačice, ali mene to nije briga
> 
> ajde jedna crtica
> 
> 1. dijete su ljudi nazvali po naški, ali drugo samo 1.5 godine kasnije nazvali *Lukas*, kao taj neće živjeti ovdje, jer su im svi vani, ali ti svi su bili vani i prije rođenja 1. deteta


A zakaj ga nisu onda i napisali sa C umjesto sa K?

----------


## tangerina

ahaha evo i ovdje Jerko, jučer sam ga spominjala, ali na curama  :Smile:  iz istog razloga ko Ginger

i nije mi to isto kao Peterlinin primjer, nego ono - na bilo kojoj međunarodnoj konferenciji koja se odvija na engleskom i ljudima je mozak prebačen na engleski, svi će to pročitat đrkou

----------


## Ginger

> ahaha evo i ovdje Jerko, jučer sam ga spominjala, ali na curama  iz istog razloga ko Ginger
> 
> i nije mi to isto kao Peterlinin primjer, nego ono - na bilo kojoj međunarodnoj konferenciji koja se odvija na engleskom i ljudima je mozak prebačen na engleski, svi će to pročitat đrkou


upravo tako

nije stvar da se sva imena moraju izgovarati isto svugdje
al ovo je bas specificno

----------


## zutaminuta

Kategorički ne na Jerko. Kaže da je neki političar u HDZ-u Jerko.  :Undecided:

----------


## annie84

Zuta,
Samuel, Emil, Oskar, Gabriel, Finn, Lars, Erik?
Navodim samo neka imena iz kvarta...ona običnija koja bi i mogla proći u RH...bez da navodim naša :D

----------


## cikla

> Zgodno ime od tri slova je Vid


Meni se više sviđa Vidak.
Prva dva na listi su nam Gavrilo i Kosta.
Super se slažu sa njegovim hercegovačkim prezimenom.
Veći problem nam je izabrati žensko ime.

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni se više sviđa Vidak.
> Prva dva na listi su nam Gavrilo i Kosta.
> Super se slažu sa njegovim hercegovačkim prezimenom.
> Veći problem nam je izabrati žensko ime.


Da, ja sam iz Podravine pa mi je Vid bliži. Evo, ovaj mi je prvi pao na pamet: https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vid_Balog

Što se tiče hercegovačkog prezimena, i moje djevojačko je takvo  :Grin:  (brat i ja smo svojevremeno malo istraživali, iako nismo daleko dospjeli - vjerojatno je porijeklo Buško Blato, ali to je bilo valjda još u doba Turaka...).

----------


## zutaminuta

> Zuta,
> Samuel, Emil, Oskar, Gabriel, Finn, Lars, Erik?
> Navodim samo neka imena iz kvarta...ona običnija koja bi i mogla proći u RH...bez da navodim naša :D


Hvala. 
Previše me vuče na španjolska i meksička imena. A njih ne volim zbog sapunica.
Lars i Finn ne osjećam. Gabriel, moja mama bi cijukala kako je to ime anđela.

----------


## ki ki

Nikša

----------


## lunja

Meni je Vid bio baš na vrhu liste, ali smo od njega odustali jer zvuči kao Weed. A i imamo dvije cure.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> meni se više sviđa vidak.
> Prva dva na listi su nam gavrilo i kosta.
> Super se slažu sa njegovim hercegovačkim prezimenom.
> Veći problem nam je izabrati žensko ime.


gavrilo??? GAVRILOVIĆ

----------


## zutaminuta

Gavrilo Princip.

----------


## Peterlin

> gavrilo??? GAVRILOVIĆ


To je oblik imena Gabrijel. Cikla je u Vojvodini.

----------


## Peterlin

Sad sam gledala značenje imena Kosta. To ime ima grčki korijen. Kostas je skraćeno od Konstantin, kao car Konstantin Porfirogenet, iz vremena dok se Istanbul još zvao Konstantinopol. Baš dobro ime s patinom Bizanta.

----------


## kudri

moj sin je trebao biti kosta, prekrasno ime, ali me muž i kćer popljuvali :/

----------


## jelena.O

a Anđelko?

----------


## zutaminuta

Još gore od Gabrijel.  :Smile:

----------


## In love

Gašpar. Ili Gašper. 
Izidor. Borjan
Od frendice sin se zove Vasja.

----------


## zutaminuta

Borjan mi se sviđa, ali njemu sigurno neće.
Gašpar mi je nekako ko "gospar".

----------


## Mojca

Mitar.  
Anej.

----------


## Vrijeska

Žuta, smijemo li znati kako se zove starije dijete?
ja sam nastojala da mi djeca imaju skladna imena.

dakle jedno nije Kian, a drugo Pere...
dakle ili su Pere i Mate, Janko i Stjepko, ili su Kian i Liam  :Smile: 

jesi li možda pogledala knjigu s imenima? Ima u knjižnicama za posuditi. Istina, ja sam ju tri puta čitala, na kraju djeca slučajno dobila imena.... Skoro pa kao Janko u potpisu  :Wink:  bio Janko i ostao Janko....

----------


## zutaminuta

Reći ću samo da je njeno strano, i da bi sin onda morao dobiti isto nešto takvo egzotično, ali meni se to ne sviđa.
Nisam znala za tu knjigu. Je li to nešto debelo s puno imena, ili veličine onako katoličkog kalendara?

----------


## angel 1

Žuta imas i puno tih aplikacija za smartphone tipa baby names..znam da sam ja imala 2-3 instalirane kada sam bila prvi put trudna. Pa odmah imaš i značenje imena , razvrstani po popularnosti ili europska, američka, afrička imena...

----------


## zutaminuta

Ove na Kindleu su prilično očajne. Najbolje ocijenjena aplikacija ima 40 slavenskih imena, a sviđa mi se samo Juri.

----------


## KrisZg

Mi kada smo cekali sina prije ove male smizle htjeli smo mu dati ime Viktor. Zuta, sasvim je ok ako se i ne slaze ali bi bilo lijepo da se slaze  :Smile:  Nije toliko strano ime 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ellica

Viktor se i meni svidalo  :Smile: mojima ne...
Ja da sam sad rodila decka bio bi Noa.Jos su u opciji bili Niko i Toma.
Stariji je Tin i tad mi se svidalo Toni i Dino :D.

----------


## jelena.O

> Još gore od Gabrijel.


Znala sam
Emerik?Juraj,Jura,Jurica

----------


## zutaminuta

Jura bi moglo ići.

----------


## Peterlin

Jura Stublić  :Heart: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRmJCD_P_EY

----------


## Vrijeska

> Reći ću samo da je njeno strano, i da bi sin onda morao dobiti isto nešto takvo egzotično, ali meni se to ne sviđa.
> Nisam znala za tu knjigu. Je li to nešto debelo s puno imena, ili veličine onako katoličkog kalendara?


Nije kalendar. Rječnik osobnih imena, autor Mate Šimundić
520 stranica, kažu sto tisuća imena (uz svako ime, imaš i izvedenice, nadimke). Npr. uz ime Ivan imaš još barem 50-60 izvedenica.

http://katalog.kgz.hr/pagesResults/b...edId=129005508
_"Rječnik, rezultat petnaestogodišnjeg autorovog rada, sadrži više od sto tisuća osobnih imena s područja Hrvatske, Bosne i Hercegovine, Crne Gore i Srbije."_

----------


## Anemona

Meni je lijepo Tadej.

----------


## AdioMare

meni se oduvijek sviđa marijan, marijana, i stvarno ne znam zašto se nisam odlučila niti za jedno.

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala Vrijeska. Baš ću bacit oko.

----------


## jelena.O

> Jura bi moglo ići.


to on podržava?, promjeni potpis i rješana stvar

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne. Za njega ne znam još. Budem ga pitala navečer.
On bira po sistemu ako zna nekog s tim imenom, i ako je taj netko š***k onda ime ne može ići.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## biserko

Neko je gore napisao Toni. Meni trenutno u užem izboru,Šta mislite?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ja ga za svog ne bih jer se odmah sjetim Cetinskog, kojeg ne volim.

----------


## biserko

Ja sam ravnodušna prema Cetinskom pa mi nema taj kontekst. Razmišljala sam i o Jan ali mm se ne dopada bas previse

----------


## Kaae

> A zakaj ga nisu onda i napisali sa C umjesto sa K?


Nije C obavezno. Nas je Markus, nije Marcus.

----------


## jelena.O

:Laughing: Ako i slučajno nema tog š....k već će nekog upoznat

----------


## Kaae

> Meni je Vid bio baš na vrhu liste, ali smo od njega odustali jer zvuči kao Weed. A i imamo dvije cure.


Hm. Rekla bih da ne izgovarate pravilno barem jednu od dvije rijeci. Vid, kakav je meni poznat, i weed, engleska rijec, nikako ne zvuce isto.

----------


## žužy

*žuta*,a Kilian? Meni npr jako lijepo.

----------


## lunja

> Hm. Rekla bih da ne izgovarate pravilno barem jednu od dvije rijeci. Vid, kakav je meni poznat, i weed, engleska rijec, nikako ne zvuce isto.


Stvarno? Kakav ti je hrvatski Vid? Ili je stvar u V?

----------


## Kosjenka

Znam jednog Krešimira koji je u Americi  pa je sada Kris, Tomislav Tom itd. Može se preživjeti vani i sa tim "našim" imenima.
Moja djeca ako odu van vjerovatno će dobiti neke stranjske verzije svojih imena koja i nisu na prvu tako strašna za izgovoriti kao recimo Božidar.
Mada lakše je kada si Petar ili Marko.
Teško je s imenima. Sad se čudim žutinom mužu kako ako zna Š...a s nekim imenom koje je na listi ne dolazi u obzir, a ni samam nisam bolja.
Recimo zbog nekih mojih čudnih kriterija ime Dorijan je maknuto s liste, a divno ime.

----------


## zutaminuta

> *žuta*,a Kilian? Meni npr jako lijepo.


Verzija Cillian mi je lijepa, ali je strano ime, a Kilian mi je samo čudnovato.

----------


## sara10

> Neko je gore napisao Toni. Meni trenutno u užem izboru,Šta mislite?


Meni je Toni lijepo, a volim i Tonija Cetinskog, tj. njegove pjesme.

----------


## Jadranka

> Hm. Rekla bih da ne izgovarate pravilno barem jednu od dvije rijeci. Vid, kakav je meni poznat, i weed, engleska rijec, nikako ne zvuce isto.


Zavisi jel hrvatski Vid kratak ili produzen (Viid) - meni su poznate obe verzije imena.

----------


## Peterlin

> Znam jednog Krešimira koji je u Americi  pa je sada Kris, Tomislav Tom itd. Može se preživjeti vani i sa tim "našim" imenima.
> Moja djeca ako odu van vjerovatno će dobiti neke stranjske verzije svojih imena koja i nisu na prvu tako strašna za izgovoriti kao recimo Božidar.
> Mada lakše je kada si Petar ili Marko.
> Teško je s imenima. Sad se čudim žutinom mužu kako ako zna Š...a s nekim imenom koje je na listi ne dolazi u obzir, a ni samam nisam bolja.
> Recimo zbog nekih mojih čudnih kriterija ime Dorijan je maknuto s liste, a divno ime.


Pa gledamo na televiziji skoro svaki dan jednog Tihomira koji je Tim  :Grin: 

Uostalom, nemamo samo mi taj problem. Što mislite, kako je Indijcima - štazaznam, prvi mi na pamet pada Rabindranath Tagore (valjda sam dobro napisala).

----------


## zutaminuta

Grozna su im imena. To se ne da izgovoriti.

----------


## Lili75

> Stvarno? Kakav ti je hrvatski Vid? Ili je stvar u V?


Slažem se s K*aae.*
Vid ti je kratko "i", weed osim W ima dugo "i" (wi:d).
npr probaj izgovorit na hrv "vid" (osjet za koji trebaš oči), e to je to dugo "i" koje imaš u engleskom Weed. 
Kod izgovora imena Vid to je potpuno drugačije od osjeta "vid".

----------


## Jadranka

A meni je vise u uhu da je i hrvatski "Vid" (ime) "produzen"... al vise mi je u uhu i da je Sanja "Saaaaanja" - s dugackim a  :Wink:

----------


## lunja

A, to je. Meni su Vid i vid potpuno isti.

----------


## Lili75

> A, to je. Meni su Vid i vid potpuno isti.


No, no  :Wink: 


Ajme *Jadranka* Saaaaanja  :Laughing:

----------


## lunja

Pa da, i Sanja nam je bila u igri za cure. Meni Saaaaanja, MM-u Sanja. Otpala, a visoko kotirala.

----------


## Jadranka

> No, no 
> 
> 
> Ajme *Jadranka* Saaaaanja


U Dalmaciji se sve (koje ja znam) tako zovu  :Smile:  Jedva sam md-a (koji nije iz Dalmacije) naucila da mi rodica nije odrijesita Sanja! negu uspavana Saaaanja  :Wink:  cca. 3 godine uvjeravanja  :Wink:

----------


## Peterlin

> Pa da, i Sanja nam je bila u igri za cure. Meni Saaaaanja, MM-u Sanja. Otpala, a visoko kotirala.


A Maja?

(Offt. to su imena moje mladosti - Maja, Sanja, Vesna, Marina, Renata, Jasna, Jasminka, Zrinka, Gordana.... U ono vrijeme prije 40+ godina rjeđa su bila imena Katarina ili Marija)

----------


## Jadranka

> A Maja?


Mislim da je Maja isto - pod uvjetom da sjeverna Maja zvuci ko juzna Sanja  :Wink:

----------


## Peterlin

Joj, sorry, tek sad vidim da je ovo podforum o imenima za dečke. Greška...

----------


## annie84

Kilian je u Austriji i Njemačkoj dosta popularno. Kao i Lukas. S K naravno.
Lukas mi je lijepo, a jednog malog Kiliana znamo, ali nije mi lijepo ime :D

Ali ima puno lijepih imena u kvartu koja u RH ne bi prošla jednostavno jer njihove inačice kao takve ne postoje.

----------


## lunja

Milan je meni jako lijepo ime, zadnjih par godina je u top 20 imena u Nizozemskoj.

----------


## Kaae

> Zavisi jel hrvatski Vid kratak ili produzen (Viid) - meni su poznate obe verzije imena.


Pa da, ako je kratka verzija, onda nema nikakvih dodirnih tocaka s weed, a ni duga bas nema jer je razlika izmedju W i V ogromna.

----------


## lunja

> jer je razlika izmedju W i V ogromna.


Za ovo sam oduvijek poprilicno gluha  :škartoc: .
Mislila sam da je nase hrvatsko V blize engleskom W nego V. Ili nije?  :neznam:

----------


## žužy

> Kilian je u Austriji i Njemačkoj dosta popularno. Kao i Lukas. S K naravno.
> Lukas mi je lijepo, a jednog malog Kiliana znamo, ali nije mi lijepo ime :D
> 
> Ali ima puno lijepih imena u kvartu koja u RH ne bi prošla jednostavno jer njihove inačice kao takve ne postoje.


Da,kod jednog malog njemca i jesam čula to ime :Smile:

----------


## Tiia

Ajme koja imena. :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

Vid (oči) mi je viiid. A ime mi je Vid! :D

----------


## fitnessgirl

Na koja misliš? :D

----------


## Peterlin

> Ajme koja imena. :D


Kad je kolegica prije puno godina trebala dobiti nećaka, mi smo se iživljavali smišljajući i čupajući iz kalendara najneobičnija imena koja smo mogli naći: Kleofa (to je valjda bilo muško), Sigfried i Sigismund, Bartolomeo, Egidije, Kalisto..... Nama je to bila zafrkancija, a roditeljima sigurno muka.

Ali zapravo, nije mi uopće čudno ako se neki Talijan zove Egidio, mm ima poznanika Sigfrieda, a sin kolegu Bartola. Kad prvi put čovjek čuje ime, ponekad se začudi, ali kasnije imena vežeš iz osobe i svako čudo za 3 dana više nije čudo.

----------


## Kaae

Callisto je susjedina kcer. Stariji brat joj je Caruso, a dvoje mladjih su Sydney i Audrey.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kaae, koliko je Denver prihvatljivo, uobičajeno ime u Americi?

----------


## Kaae

Pojma nemam, ne znam niti jednog. 

Meni Denver, pogotovo van konteksta engleskog jezika, zvuci kao muslimansko ime.

----------


## Tiia

Ja nisam cula ni za jedno ime koje spominjete.

----------


## martinaP

Na prosloj stranici netko je spomenuo: Nikša.

Dalje: Marin, Mislav, Borna, Jakša, Krsto, Ozren, Pave.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Na prosloj stranici netko je spomenuo: Nikša.
> 
> Dalje: Marin, Mislav, Borna, Jakša, Krsto, Ozren, Pave.


Nikša, Jakša... nikako. Ozren zastarjelo. Marin prečesto. KRSTO i PAVE?  :Shock:   Borna naj  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je isto Borna super. Ali on zna nekoga, a taj netko mu nije mio.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## annvilli

> Kaae, koliko je Denver prihvatljivo, uobičajeno ime u Americi?


Mi smo imali susjeda Denvera, ima čovjek oko 70 godina. Trenutno ime nije ni u 1000 najčešćih, do prije 50ak godina je bilo. Ali je prihvatljivo i sad. 


Kilian mi je grozno, prva asocijacija mi je ubojstvo.

----------


## Kaae

> Nikša, Jakša... nikako. Ozren zastarjelo. Marin prečesto. KRSTO i PAVE?   Borna naj


A covjece, pa cemu toliko zgrazanja? Niksa je vrlo uobicajeno ime na jugu Hrvatske. Recimo ako zivis u Varazdinu ili Burundiju, ajd', nemoj Niksu.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> A covjece, pa cemu toliko zgrazanja? Niksa je vrlo uobicajeno ime na jugu Hrvatske. Recimo ako zivis u Varazdinu ili Burundiju, ajd', nemoj Niksu.


Pa nek je uobičajeno. Uobičajeno je i Stipe pa mi je to grozno za diiite. Nikša i Jakša mi grozno zvuče. To -kša mi nikako ne paše uhu. Bolje Niko i Jakov.

----------


## zutaminuta

Grigorij, u Hrvatskoj? Kako vam se čini?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Grigorij, u Hrvatskoj? Kako vam se čini?


Možda bez -ij?  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Ok, u pravu sam, izgleda. Grigori, bez J, taman zvuci kao trendovske gluparije gdje udaris po tastaturi pa sto bude. 

Ono kad Cameron ispadne Camaran. I Cameran. Pa ne znas jesu li slucajno napravili tipfeler, ili su stvarno mislili da je to cool.

----------


## LolaMo

Pa nije Grigori, nego Grigor.
Meni to isto zvuči bolje od Grigorij

----------


## maca papucarica

Ne želim nikome krvariti ime, ali dajte pokušajte izgovoriti ime Grigor na engleskom.

----------


## Kaae

Htjela sam ja - Grgur.

Nakon sto smo se dobro nasmijali, otpala ideja. Koliko god da muzu ide izgovaranje hrvatskih rijeci, to nije islo. A i uz prezime bi bilo vise nego presmijesno.

----------


## Jadranka

Meni se svidja Gregor

----------


## Boxica

> Meni se svidja Gregor


ime ko ime mi je lijepo, ali me odmah podsjeti na onu glupu reklamu od Tele2, zajedno s Jankom

----------


## Boxica

meni je lijepo Adam, muž ga nije htio...pa je moj anđelak bio Jakov

jedna frendica je malca nazvala Tristan, a druga Mika...i baš im nekako pašu ta imena

----------


## zutaminuta

Mene na Gregora Mendela.

----------


## sara79

Mika mi je bas lijepo ime, meni osobno vrlo zanimljivo.
Svidjaju mi se jos *Mihael i Petar.*

----------


## sara79

*zuta*, netko je spomenuo aplikaciju na mob.za imena i znacenja.
Jesi gledala to mozda??

----------


## Jadranka

A mene na Gregora Samsu :D 

Sto i nije neka asocijacija... al sta cu, svejedno mi se svidja  :Wink:

----------


## Peterlin

Najljepše domaće muško ime mi je Neven. Možda zato jer je to ime jednog mog dragog prijatelja.

----------


## zutaminuta

> *zuta*, netko je spomenuo aplikaciju na mob.za imena i znacenja.
> Jesi gledala to mozda??


Jesam. Na Kindleu su stvarno očajne.



> Najljepše domaće muško ime mi je Neven. Možda zato jer je to ime jednog mog dragog prijatelja.


Vjerojatno. Meni je prva asocijacija Ciganović.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Najljepše domaće muško ime mi je Neven. Možda zato jer je to ime jednog mog dragog prijatelja.


lol, kako smo samo zanimljivo različiti!

kad čujem da se netko zove Neven, već godinama mi je prva asocijacija "ajme, kako su mogli (dati mu takvo ime)"  :Laughing: 
pojma nemam zašto, ali Neven mi je u rangu Narcisa, jednostavno pre ...  :Confused:

----------


## sara10

> Najljepše domaće muško ime mi je Neven. Možda zato jer je to ime jednog mog dragog prijatelja.


Muž mi se tako zove.

----------


## Boxica

Sinčić će malcu dati ime Ksaver... to mi zvuči baš onako, moćno!  :Smile: 

ali bi mi malu glupo zvučalo da se derem po parkiću: Ksavere, dođi!

----------


## Peterlin

> Sinčić će malcu dati ime Ksaver... to mi zvuči baš onako, moćno! 
> 
> ali bi mi malu glupo zvučalo da se derem po parkiću: Ksavere, dođi!


O ovome smo i mi vodili računa... iz sasvim praktičnih razloga. Ali zapravo nema veze, jer život ti ponudi alternativu - malog Krševana zovu Vane, a malog Maksimilijana zovu naravno Maks (to ime je i nama bila opcija uz Marcela, ali nismo se mogli odlučiti na tako dugačko ime, pa smo odustali).

----------


## Jadranka

> Sinčić će malcu dati ime Ksaver... to mi zvuči baš onako, moćno! 
> 
> ali bi mi malu glupo zvučalo da se derem po parkiću: Ksavere, dođi!


Lijepo ime  :Smile:  

Al najbolji mi je argument: nazvat ce ga Ksaver jer to znaci "Nova kuca" 

Ima tako u Splitu jedan stariji covik Nepo - to mu je doduse nadimak - a tata mu ga je dao kao srkacenicu za "Nova Ekonomska POlitika" :D

----------


## Peterlin

A što mislite o kombinacijama imena?

Kad smo kod mode - u vrijeme dok je moj deda bio mlad, blizance su obično nazivali Peter i Pavel ili Kuzma i Damjan. (kad razmislim tko danas djetetu daje ime Kuzma....teško se to nađe, a baš je dobro ime, starinsko, kratko, bez slova s kvačicama i ne preraste ga se, tj. ne zastarijeva s godinama života) 

U moje vrijeme blizanci su obično bili Predrag i Nenad, Goran i Zoran, Mladen i Dražen, Slavko i Branko... 

Danas nemam pojma kakva je moda, ali iz perspektive cca 15 godina, s mojim sinom su išli u vrtić Lovro i Luka - to mi je super kombinacija.

----------


## tangerina

> Ima tako u Splitu jedan stariji covik Nepo - to mu je doduse nadimak - a tata mu ga je dao kao srkacenicu za "Nova Ekonomska POlitika" :D


 :Laughing:

----------


## Boxica

> A što mislite o kombinacijama imena?
> 
> Kad smo kod mode - u vrijeme dok je moj deda bio mlad, blizance su obično nazivali Peter i Pavel ili Kuzma i Damjan. (kad razmislim tko danas djetetu daje ime Kuzma....teško se to nađe, a baš je dobro ime, starinsko, kratko, bez slova s kvačicama i ne preraste ga se, tj. ne zastarijeva s godinama života) 
> 
> U moje vrijeme blizanci su obično bili Predrag i Nenad, Goran i Zoran, Mladen i Dražen, Slavko i Branko... 
> 
> Danas nemam pojma kakva je moda, ali iz perspektive cca 15 godina, s mojim sinom su išli u vrtić Lovro i Luka - to mi je super kombinacija.


pa meni je bilo bitno da se imena djeca pašu pa su eto Ela i Ivan...tek kasnije sam percipirala da su samoglasnici početna slova ...pa da je ispalo i treće bilo bi također početno slovo samoglasnik

blizanci su mi bili Nika i Jakov (muž je finalno nadjenuo imena, moja "radna" su bila Kaja i Bartol)

blizići koji idu sa sinom u razred su Karlo i Bože (po djedovima)

----------


## sara79

A Patrik ili Viktor??
Meni su ok imena.
Jakov i Lovro mi se jako svidjaju.

----------


## tanja37

Moj se sin zove Dan a ime je iz Biblije, iz Starog zavjeta...

----------


## zutaminuta

Vidjela sam jednom ime Pascal. Blagi užas.

----------


## Peterlin

> Vidjela sam jednom ime Pascal. Blagi užas.


Paško patak, he he he ...

Inače, da smo u Francuskoj, ime bi bilo sasvim ok. U Španjolskoj i Italiji isto. Asocijacija - don Pasquale, he he he...

Ovdje - slažem se da nije najbolji izbor.

----------


## zutaminuta

Danas mi je palo na pamet ime Jona. On kaže da može samo Jonas jer je Jona žensko.

----------


## annie84

Jonas nam je susjed.
U AT. U RH nisam nikad čula za to ime.

----------


## Boxica

> Danas mi je palo na pamet ime Jona. On kaže da može samo Jonas jer je Jona žensko.


Jona je sin od  voditelja sa RTL-a Tomislava Jelinčića

----------


## martinaP

> Danas mi je palo na pamet ime Jona. On kaže da može samo Jonas jer je Jona žensko.


Znam 2 zene i 3 muskarca/decka s tim imenom. Tu oko mene je Jona prvenstveno musko ime. A mislim da je i inace musko ime, Jona je bio prorok.

----------


## zutaminuta

Znam, zato gledam šta on izmišlja.

----------


## Lili75

Kod mog sina u grupi je djecak Jona.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> A što mislite o kombinacijama imena?
> 
> Kad smo kod mode - u vrijeme dok je moj deda bio mlad, blizance su obično nazivali Peter i Pavel ili Kuzma i Damjan. (kad razmislim tko danas djetetu daje ime Kuzma....teško se to nađe, a baš je dobro ime, starinsko, kratko, bez slova s kvačicama i ne preraste ga se, tj. ne zastarijeva s godinama života) 
> 
> U moje vrijeme blizanci su obično bili Predrag i Nenad, Goran i Zoran, Mladen i Dražen, Slavko i Branko... 
> 
> Danas nemam pojma kakva je moda, ali iz perspektive cca 15 godina, s mojim sinom su išli u vrtić Lovro i Luka - to mi je super kombinacija.


Da dobijem blizance, vodila bih računa da mi dobro zvuče kad ih izgovorim. Npr. jako mi se sviđaju imena Vigo i Ivano i to mi je fora jer oboje završavaju na -o. A nije preslično. 
Ili da počinju istim slovom. Npr Liam i Lukas. Matias i Mark. 
Leon i Noel. (kad pročitate unatrag dobijete ime onog drugog  :Smile: ) - tako i Nora i Aron. I to mi je isto fora!

Za curice npr. Leona i Lorena. Zara i Marie. Naja i Nola. 
Da su blizanci curica i dečko, kombinirala bih početna slova. Vigo i Vana. Marla i Mark/Matias.  
 Bili Vana i Ivano bilo preslično?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Moj se sin zove Dan a ime je iz Biblije, iz Starog zavjeta...


Fora  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Znam, zato gledam šta on izmišlja.


Možda vam Toma fora zvuči?  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Toma Tomislav Karamarko  :Grin:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Toma Tomislav Karamarko


A mene ne asocira na njega  :Wink:

----------


## martinaP

> Vidjela sam jednom ime Pascal. Blagi užas.



U Dalmaciji je Paško (sa dugim a). Znam ih nekoliko.

----------


## Kaae

Meni su Toma i Jona super,  mada bih radije Toma iskoristila za djevojcicu. No niti jedno nije moglo proci tu gdje jesmo, kao niti David, Simon i jos preko nekoliko imena koja mi se svidjaju, ali u fonetskom obliku.

----------


## Peterlin

> Znam 2 zene i 3 muskarca/decka s tim imenom. Tu oko mene je Jona prvenstveno musko ime. A mislim da je i inace musko ime, Jona je bio prorok.


Da, Jona je muško ime, biblijsko (za sve tri vjere knjige): https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jona_(knjiga)

Uz sina koji se sprema za svetu potvrdu silom prilika učim gradivo vjeronauka, he he he (ja nisam iz te vreće, ali jest mm, pa su djeca odgulila vjeronauk, a ja usput svašta naučila...)

U ženskom obliku uglavnom se pojavljuje kod Židova. 



Toma je isto biblijsko ime - bez guglanja, Toma Nevjerovani je onaj apostol koji je povjerovao u uskrsnuće tek kad je stavio prst u Kristove rane. 

Nisu loša imena. Nisu dugačka, nemaju slova s kvačicama, primjenjiva su u velikom dijelu svijeta i prepoznatljiva kao dio zapadne kulture.

----------


## zutaminuta

Znam da su biblijska, i to nije neki faktor. Samo mi se sviđa kako zvuči kada se izgovori. Ali on neće.

----------


## Peterlin

Pa pola naših imena je biblijsko, bili vjernici ili ne. To je tako.

Naći ćete nešto već... imate vremena. Mi smo se pošteno namučili s imenom za drugo dijete... baš smo dugo tražili nešto prikladno.

Moj E. je trebao biti Marcel. I dalje mi se sviđa to ime. Da sam ga dala mlađem sinu (značenje mu je "mladi ratnik") taman bi mu dobro pasalo... Još jedno ime koje nam je bilo u igri je Oskar (i dalje mi je žao što je ostalo neiskorišteno). Od ženskih - Erika i Helga.

----------


## sara79

Meni se osobno ne svidjaju ni Toma niti Jona.

*Zuta* ako zelis imam knjigu s imenima al je na njemackom...mogu ti posuditi???

----------


## lala83

Moj bratić ima sinčića po imenu Toma. Po našem prapradjedu, vidio je ime na nadgrobnoj ploči i uvijek mu se sviđalo. Ali oni žive u Francuskoj pa se piše Tomas i izgovara sa naglaskom na a i ime mi prelijepo. Za tamo.
Meni su se sviđali Emanuel, Damian, Evan, Noah, Alex, Dominik,  Daniel i Mihael.
Ivan mi je onako svevremensko, ali okružena sam tolikim Ivanima i Ivanama svoje generacije da ne bih baš dala to ime iako mi se sviđa.
Što se tiče neobičnih imena imamo sujeda malog po imenu Iv  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Moj bratić ima sinčića po imenu Toma. Po našem prapradjedu, vidio je ime na nadgrobnoj ploči i uvijek mu se sviđalo. Ali oni žive u Francuskoj pa se piše Tomas i izgovara sa naglaskom na a i ime mi prelijepo. Za tamo.
> Meni su se sviđali Emanuel, Damian, Evan, Noah, Alex, Dominik,  Daniel i Mihael.
> Ivan mi je onako svevremensko, ali okružena sam tolikim Ivanima i Ivanama svoje generacije da ne bih baš dala to ime iako mi se sviđa.
> Što se tiče neobičnih imena *imamo sujeda malog po imenu Iv*


Moj kolega ima sina Ivora. Baš dobro ime.

*Iv* se vjerojatno piše Yves kao Yves Saint Laurent. Malo mi je to nespretno, ali bratemili, čovjek se na svašta navikne. 

Asocijacija na knjigu Duše robova Ivana Aralice (iako bih to trebala napisati na podforum o ženskim imenima): jedan od njegovih ženskih likova nosi ime Virginia Grabovac, a doma je zovu Diva, zato jer svećenik nije želio upisati ime Diva ili Divica u crkvene knjige, pa je upisana pod istim latinskim imenom.

----------


## lala83

Je, je, piše se tako, ali ajd ti  nauči djecu u vrtiću francuski  :Smile:  Naučit će sa vremenom.

----------


## sara79

> Moj bratić ima sinčića po imenu Toma. Po našem prapradjedu, vidio je ime na nadgrobnoj ploči i uvijek mu se sviđalo. Ali oni žive u Francuskoj pa se piše Tomas i izgovara sa naglaskom na a i ime mi prelijepo. Za tamo.
> Meni su se sviđali Emanuel, Damian, Evan, Noah, Alex, Dominik,  Daniel i Mihael.
> Ivan mi je onako svevremensko, ali okružena sam tolikim Ivanima i Ivanama svoje generacije da ne bih baš dala to ime iako mi se sviđa.
> Što se tiče neobičnih imena imamo sujeda malog po imenu Iv


U obitelji imamo Alex i ok.mi je ime.
Evan je recimo zanimljivo.
Dominik i Mihael mi se svidjaju  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Ja znam brdo Toma... al stvarno je ono sto je Tangerina napisala, i Toma i Luka i jos puno imena koja su sad in, a ne zvuce ni staro ni neobicno, jesu imena nasih djedova i pradjedova.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Meni se osobno ne svidjaju ni Toma niti Jona.
> 
> *Zuta* ako zelis imam knjigu s imenima al je na njemackom...mogu ti posuditi???


Jesu li njemačka imena?

----------


## sara79

> Jesu li njemačka imena?


Njemacka i internacionalna imena.
http://www.amazon.de/Duden-Vornamenl.../dp/3411060832
ovako nesto sam sto je kod mene starije izdanje.

----------


## ellica

Meni je Jona bzvz,a Toma mi je odlicno,samo sam ga ja isto htjela za curku.Muzu se nije svidalo :D.

----------


## Val

Moji blizanci imaju totalno različita imena. Nije mi padalo na pamet da ima dajem slična ili, još gore, "ista" tipa Ivan i Ivana.
Oni su jedinke za sebe, samo su skupa rođeni. I gotovo svi s blizancima koje znamo su učinili tako.
Osim jednih koji su curkama dali gotovo identično ime, a cure još jednojajčane. 
I treća ima drugačije ime. Jedino što ih veže je da su imena internacionalna i kratka.

Jona mi je baš slatko ime, bilo muško, bilo žensko.

----------


## zutaminuta

Sara, pa može. Gdje se nalaziš?

----------


## fitnessgirl

Kako vam zvuči ime Pablo? Ne bih ga dala svojem djetetu, ali mi jednom dečkiću tako dobro stoji...  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Kako vam zvuči ime Pablo? Ne bih ga dala svojem djetetu, ali mi jednom dečkiću tako dobro stoji...


Meni se nesvidja....

----------


## annie84

> Kako vam zvuči ime Pablo? Ne bih ga dala svojem djetetu, ali mi jednom dečkiću tako dobro stoji...


Tako se zove mačak od susjede  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Asocira me na Picassa kojeg ne cijenim baš. Sad će me svi napasti, znam, ali što ću, meni to nije lijepo niti bih si stavila na zid.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Asocira me na Picassa kojeg ne cijenim baš. Sad će me svi napasti, znam, ali što ću, meni to nije lijepo niti bih si stavila na zid.


Ajme ja se uopće nisam sjetila njega :D a neki dan u vrtiću proučavali njegove slike. 

A Dante? Meni se sviđa.

----------


## zutaminuta

Alighieri?  :Grin: 
Sviđa mi se. Predložit ću to danas ZD.

----------


## Ginger

> A Dante? Meni se sviđa.


A znas li iz kojeg je to stoljeca?

----------


## fitnessgirl

> A znas li iz kojeg je to stoljeca?


 :Laughing:  :worldcup:  :kokice:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Alighieri? 
> Sviđa mi se. Predložit ću to danas ZD.


Držim fige. Javi!  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> Meni je Jona bzvz,a Toma mi je odlicno,samo sam ga ja isto htjela za curku.Muzu se nije svidalo :D.


Jona je klinčev kolega, dost čest u našoj kući, a Toma vrtički kolega najmanjeg

----------


## Aurora*

Od nasih imena ime Gordan mi je posebno. Bas onako gordo - dostojanstveno, ponosito, plemenito...

----------


## zutaminuta

Odbio je Dantea, i još dva imena: Armanda i Branka.

----------


## Jadranka

> Odbio je Dantea, i još dva imena: Armanda i Branka.


Janko, Janko!  :Smile: )

----------


## n.grace

ili Ranko  :Smile: 
meni je i Vilim lijepo ime, i kraće - Vili
još mi je lijepo i Šimun, Matej, Nikola, David, Petar
ima stvarno krasnih imena

----------


## Apsu

Daj da on smisli ime, zivo me zanima! :D

----------


## zutaminuta

Za Janko je rekao da to nije ime.

Meni je Ranko lijepo zbog Ostojića.
Nikola zbog Tesle.
David zbog zagonetnog karaktera humanoida u Prometeju.
Petar zbog starog grada Petra.
Za Šimuna i Mateja nemam asocijacije.

Ma on mi sada hoće prepustiti kako sam prvo bila predložila, Filip. Samo što se meni to ime više ne sviđa.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Za Janko je rekao da to nije ime.
> 
> Meni je Ranko lijepo zbog Ostojića.
> Nikola zbog Tesle.
> David zbog zagonetnog karaktera humanoida u Prometeju.
> Petar zbog starog grada Petra.
> Za Šimuna i Mateja nemam asocijacije.
> 
> Ma on mi sada hoće prepustiti kako sam prvo bila predložila, Filip. Samo što se meni to ime više ne sviđa.


A kako se prvo pile zove? Da smislimo nešto da paše  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne moraju si pasati. Nije uvjet. Zapravo, preferiram različitost, a ne da si budu kompaktna.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Karlo :D salim se iako jako volim to ime. Imam ga cak tetoviranog :p

Jel vec netko predlozio Neo ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ne moraju si pasati. Nije uvjet. Zapravo, preferiram različitost, a ne da si budu kompaktna.


Simon?

----------


## zutaminuta

To je on meni predložio, ali ne sviđa mi se nikako. Zapravo, većinom imena koja počinju na S mi u startu otpadaju.

Neo, lik iz Matrixa, a glumi ga nekad mi zgodni, a danas samo vječito izbezumljeni Keanu. Ne.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> To je on meni predložio, ali ne sviđa mi se nikako. Zapravo, većinom imena koja počinju na S mi u startu otpadaju.
> 
> Neo, lik iz Matrixa, a glumi ga nekad mi zgodni, a danas samo vječito izbezumljeni Keanu. Ne.


Leon? Noel?

----------


## zutaminuta

Zna jednog šu**a po imenu Leon, a Noel skupa s prezimenom bi bilo bizarno.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Kakav keanu reeves.
Citala sam na netu da Neo na latinskom znaci,nov a ima i staro africko znacenje dar zivota

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> ili Ranko 
> meni je i Vilim lijepo ime, i kraće - Vili
> još mi je lijepo i Šimun, Matej, Nikola, David, Petar
> ima stvarno krasnih imena


*Šimun i Petar*  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

> Daj da on smisli ime, zivo me zanima! :D


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Zna jednog šu**a po imenu Leon, a Noel skupa s prezimenom bi bilo bizarno.


Andro? Adriano?

----------


## zutaminuta

Vidjeli smo glumca Adrien Brodya preksinoć, koji nam je oboma drag. Rekao on "Adrijan". Ja: "Andrija?" Odbio je oba imena.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Adrijan  :Heart: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Nemoj zavrsit ko moji samnom. Nisu znali sta bi, nikako se dogovorit i na kraju je stara zadnji dan otisla samnom na opcinu i upisala mi prvo ime koje se sjetila.

Sa burazom su zato riskirali, dogovorili smo se da ako bude brat, da mu ja dajem ime, kakvo god da je. I stvarno su mi to ispunili. Samo da njih to ne zapadne, sigurna sam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Vidjeli smo glumca Adrien Brodya preksinoć, koji nam je oboma drag. Rekao on "Adrijan". Ja: "Andrija?" Odbio je oba imena.


Ali bi mu možda Adriano drukčije zvučalo! Meni ljepše nego Adri(j)an

----------


## zutaminuta

Adriano meni nije lijepo.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Adriano meni nije lijepo.


Ovo će biti teško  :Wink:   okeeeeej, ajmo daljeeee :D Arian?!

----------


## Apsu

Igor, Dani(j)el, Denis, Dino, Dean, žbrkljo..

----------


## tanja37

Ovo sam kopirala sa nekog foruma, možda nađeš inspiraciju...
Lucas, Rafael, Roko, Diego, Noel, Noa, Neo, Liam, Emanuel, Evan, Sven, Ray, Kian, Adrian(o), Enzo, Nolan, Maks(im), Rio, Marin, Teo, Leo, Mauro, Leandro, River, Reno, Kai, Gael, Tian, Bruno, Ian, Raul, Orlando, Alex(ander)

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ovo sam kopirala sa nekog foruma, možda nađeš inspiraciju...
> Lucas, Rafael, Roko, Diego, Noel, Noa, Neo, Liam, Emanuel, Evan, Sven, Ray, Kian, Adrian(o), Enzo, Nolan, Maks(im), Rio, Marin, Teo, Leo, Mauro, Leandro, River, Reno, Kai, Gael, Tian, Bruno, Ian, Raul, Orlando, Alex(ander)


Lukas, Noel, noa, Liam, Sven, Adriano, Nolan, Maks, Makism, Gael, Ian  :Smile:

----------


## lunja

Jadran

----------


## annie84

> Ne moraju si pasati. Nije uvjet. Zapravo, preferiram različitost, a ne da si budu kompaktna.


Misliš kompatibilna?

----------


## Apsu

:Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Ajde da zuta za****  :Grin:

----------


## trampolina

Neprežaljena muška imena su mi Kries i Zvir (izvor).

Ali mislim da nisu konkurentni u ovom slučaju  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

> Misliš kompatibilna?


Ne, mislila sam kompaktna. Kao puzzle slagalica. Ili dio nekog uređaja koji nasjeda na drugi, a funkcioniraju kada se spoje. Tipa spremnik usisavača i ostali dio. Želim percipirati djecu kao individue, a ne kao slagalice koja ne idu jedna bez druge.

Na kompatibilnost moram paziti kod prezimena, jer je kratko i ne pristaje uz svako ime.

----------


## Peterlin

Donat  :Heart:

----------


## Kosjenka

Roman

----------


## jelena.O

> Nemoj zavrsit ko moji samnom. Nisu znali sta bi, nikako se dogovorit i na kraju je stara zadnji dan otisla samnom na opcinu i upisala mi prvo ime koje se sjetila.


meni je to jako smješno kad starci od 2-3 mjeseca od začeća znaju koji je spol i nemogu se odlučiti još mjesec dana nakon rođenja, recimo to se desilo i mojoj frendici, i onda su rekli ajmo danas nekaj zmislit da na općina ne stavi svoje ime


zato sam ja pametnije postupila bar ja tak mislim pa smo odma u startu tj. nakon 5 mjeseca trudnoće, jer sam tek s više od 4 saznala da sam trudna dva imena muško i žensko, i posle smo samo smišljavali ono kaj nam fali, nismo pri tome gledali dal paše to detetu nego kak se nama hoće i ispalo je sasvim ok.

----------


## Apsu

Nisu moji znali za mene do 7-mog mjeseca  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

a onda su tvoji još veći p.... nek ja, tj. moj doktor :Laughing: , nemoj zamerit

----------


## galicia

Curke, izluđuje me traženje imena za drugog sina. 
Prvi ima jako rijetko (skandinavsko) ime i htjela bih da slično ima i drugi.
Svakakva mi imena padaju na pamet, ali dragi ulaže veto na sve (to im, valjda, ide u opis posla).

Tražim, dakle, rijetko, kraće ime (po mogućnosti, ali ne isključivo, skandinavsko).
Pa, idemo, dajte prijedloge, raspištoljite se!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Sven. Jedino koje znam.

----------


## lunja

Nedavno smo upoznali malog Odina. Yngvie mi je super. I Ragnar iz Vikinga. Mislim,  za nečije tuđe dijete.

----------


## Elly

> Prvi ima jako rijetko (skandinavsko) ime i htjela bih da slično ima i drugi.


Ivar, Ivor, Sven, Bjorn, Torvald, Erik, H(a)akon, Haldor, Halvar, Harold, Vigo, Magnus, Lars, Kai, Larson, Olaf  :Grin:  Ralf, Rolf...

("Kristina Lavransova kci" mi je bila jedna od must knjiga u pubertetu, tamo hrpa lijepih/zanimljivih imena... Plus jos Kristina samo sinove radjala...  :Grin: )

----------


## fitnessgirl

> curke, izluđuje me traženje imena za drugog sina. 
> Prvi ima jako rijetko (skandinavsko) ime i htjela bih da slično ima i drugi.
> Svakakva mi imena padaju na pamet, ali dragi ulaže veto na sve (to im, valjda, ide u opis posla).
> 
> Tražim, dakle, rijetko, kraće ime (po mogućnosti, ali ne isključivo, skandinavsko).
> Pa, idemo, dajte prijedloge, raspištoljite se!


vigo <3
vanir

----------


## annie84

> Curke, izluđuje me traženje imena za drugog sina. 
> Prvi ima jako rijetko (skandinavsko) ime i htjela bih da slično ima i drugi.
> Svakakva mi imena padaju na pamet, ali dragi ulaže veto na sve (to im, valjda, ide u opis posla).
> 
> Tražim, dakle, rijetko, kraće ime (po mogućnosti, ali ne isključivo, skandinavsko).
> Pa, idemo, dajte prijedloge, raspištoljite se!


Naši susjedi imaju Finna i u idućih par dana stiže im Lars.

----------


## In love

Ja sam jucer vidjela jednu tablu za odvjetnika koji se zove Eol. Pa tko voli  :Smile:

----------


## annie84

Zuta, ma znam značenje, ali mi taj pridjev ne ide uz ime, što ću...zato sam pitala  :Smile:

----------


## annie84

> Ja sam jucer vidjela jednu tablu za odvjetnika koji se zove Eol. Pa tko voli


Vratila si me u djetinjstvo, upoznala sam jednog daaavno na moru.

----------


## sara79

Alek, Aren, Donar, Ebbe, Egil, Elof, Ingo, Gerd, Janik, Kirk, Kris, Loki, Malin, Olan, Oscar, Van.

I gore je vec napisano Bjorn, Eric/k i Rolf.

----------


## KrisZg

Kris i Oscar  :Heart:  to su nasi nadimci :Smile: 
Ugravirali smo ih na prstenje uz znak infinity  :Grin: 
Za sina sam ja htjela Oscar ali dragi nije htio cuti.

----------


## Kaae

> Curke, izluđuje me traženje imena za drugog sina. 
> Prvi ima jako rijetko (skandinavsko) ime i htjela bih da slično ima i drugi.
> Svakakva mi imena padaju na pamet, ali dragi ulaže veto na sve (to im, valjda, ide u opis posla).
> 
> Tražim, dakle, rijetko, kraće ime (po mogućnosti, ali ne isključivo, skandinavsko).
> Pa, idemo, dajte prijedloge, raspištoljite se!


Frej, prijateljicin sin. Cita se isto tako - Frej. Inace su svedsko-britanski par. Stariji sin im se zove Elvin. Muz joj je Håkan.

----------


## Kaae

Znam samo djevojcice po imenu Malin, niti jednog djecaka.

----------


## emily

Jens

----------


## Kaae

I Jens nam je susjed. Nazalost ga zovu Dzens jer nemaju pojma.  :lool:

----------


## n.grace

galicia, Ian je rijetko i lijepo ime, svugdje čitljivo i izgovorljivo

----------


## malamara

Pozdrav...pomagajte,mislim se između tri imena za dječaka.Dakle Marko ,Šimun ,Petar  .. koje se vama najviše sviđa

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Naši susjedi imaju Finna i u idućih par dana stiže im Lars.


 :Yes:

----------


## zutaminuta

Od predloženih na ovoj stranici večeras ću mu pročitati:
Igor, Evan, Gael, (Nolana već imamo u užem), Donat.



> Neprežaljena muška imena su mi *Kries* i Zvir (izvor).


Kako se čita? Kriiis? Ili Kri(j)es?



> Zuta, ma znam značenje, ali mi taj pridjev ne ide uz ime, što ću...zato sam pitala


Zapravo si u pravu. Mislila sam na imena za brata i sestru kao što su: Marijan i Marijana, Antonio i Antonija, Toni i Tonka. Takva. Može se reći da su _kompatibilna_. Zvuči manje prese*avaju*e.

*@galicia*, ja sam se sjetila imena Mads, po onom zgodnom glumcu, a ima i Ville, po pjevaču.

----------


## malamara

Šimun, Marko ili Petar  ...?

----------


## galicia

Hvala, curke, na angažmanu.  :Heart: 

Od imena koje ste napisale neka su mi divna, ali imaju već uložen veto od 50% roditelja (čitaj: oca).
Neka ne želim zbog slova kojih nema u našoj abecedi.

Da smo u govornom području u kojem tor ne znači obor i gdje postoji glas th, zvao bi se Thor.
Ivor je otpalo jer sam ih u zadnje vrijeme previše upoznala.
Ian mi je prije 15 godina bio favorit, ali toliko je Janova (pa i Iana) niknulo da je i to otpalo.

Velim, ne moraju nužno biti skandinavska imena. Samo da su kraća, rijetka i zvučna (meni).
Aren mi je super, recimo. Ili Ares. Arno. Dion ili Dioniz. Dante. Galen.

Odličan nadimak mi je Vili, ali ne nalazim meni zvučno ime kojega bi se u nj skratilo (Viliamovi ne dolaze u obzir, Vilibald mi nekako nije, Vilim također).

*Žutaminuta*, od ovih koje ćeš mužu predložiti, meni je najljepše ime Nolan.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Majk, Linden, Arlo, Anders, Braylin, Benton, Bodhi,Coen,Devan, Damari, Davon, Deon,Enoch,Eliseo, Ethen,Gaige, , Haiden,Jakobe, Keon, Kael, Kyan, Kamren, Kohen, Keyon, Lathan, Malaki,Otto,Quinten, Rey, Reuben, Trystan,Vihaan,Zaire, Zeke

Evo ti po abecedi  :Smile: ))

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Boxica

> Odličan nadimak mi je *Vili*, ali ne nalazim meni zvučno ime kojega bi se u nj skratilo (Viliamovi ne dolaze u obzir, Vilibald mi nekako nije, Vilim također).
> ...


mom nećaku je ovo baš ime (ne nadimak)

----------


## Peterlin

> mom nećaku je ovo baš ime (ne nadimak)


MM ima bratića u drugom koljenu koji je Vilko (živi u Slo). Netko od predaka se zvao Wilhelm, pa su to pripasali da bude prikladno za mjesto i vrijeme u kojem se rodio (Ex Yu - 20. stoljeće). U 21. stoljeću mi se Vili čini primjerenije.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Znam par Vilija, svi su plavi 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Boxica

> Znam par Vilija, svi su plavi 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


i naš Vili je plav   :Smile:

----------


## cleaning-lady

Hah  :Smile: )) eto na  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Filip i Miha su ispali definitivno. Netko iz šire familije s nj strane ima ta imena. 

Sinoć sam ga maltretirala s Ivor. Čak mislim da bi pristajalo uz prezime, ali neće.
Sviđa mu se Erik, a meni je nezamislivo.

----------


## jelena.O

Emerik , Mirko?

----------


## Peterlin

Mi smo se dvoumili da li bi sina nazvali Erik ili Emil. Odabrali ovo drugo. Moja sestrična je bila razočarana jer njoj se više sviđalo ime Erik, a mi smo odustali od tog imena (kao i od Marcela) jer je imalo R u sebi, pa smo se (s razlogom) bojali kako bi starije dijete izgovaralo ime mlađeg brata.... E, pa, kasnije smo i to doznali - zvao ga je Meme. 

Legendarna priča: subota ujutro, stariji sin (ljuti ranoranilac do dana današnjega) se probudi i zove nas redom: mamaaa, tataaaa, Memeeee.... (imao je tada oko 2,5 godine)

----------


## zutaminuta

Mirko on neće. Emerik mi nije lijepo.

----------


## Peterlin

mm-ov djed je imao drugo ime Elmer. Meni je to ispalo iz igre samo zbog onog šarenog slona.

----------


## sara79

Manuel, Mak ????

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne sviđa mi se.

----------


## bijelko

I nas susjed Vilim je plav  :Smile: 
Ima tu nesto...


Ivor mi je od nabrojanih najljepse, Erik isto super zvuci. Igor je nekad bilo cesto, sad su nekako stali

----------


## lunja

Da vam pokvarim prosjek s dva crna Vilima

----------


## angel 1

E i ja poznam isto plavog Villija !

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Hvala, curke, na angažmanu. 
> 
> Od imena koje ste napisale neka su mi divna, ali imaju već uložen veto od 50% roditelja (čitaj: oca).
> Neka ne želim zbog slova kojih nema u našoj abecedi.
> 
> Da smo u govornom području u kojem tor ne znači obor i gdje postoji glas th, zvao bi se Thor.
> Ivor je otpalo jer sam ih u zadnje vrijeme previše upoznala.
> Ian mi je prije 15 godina bio favorit, ali toliko je Janova (pa i Iana) niknulo da je i to otpalo.
> 
> ...


Aren i Dante.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Valter

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ne sviđa mi se.


Matias?

----------


## sara79

Marin??

----------


## cleaning-lady

Mit

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

Marlon....netko je vec na drugoj temi pisao.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne.

----------


## sara79

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


> Ne.

----------


## Peterlin

David

----------


## zutaminuta

Ima ga već član familije. Inače bih dosta navijala za to ime.

----------


## Aurora*

Fabijan.

----------


## jelena.O

Ames ili Anelej

----------


## Peterlin

Samuel

----------


## zutaminuta

Ah, sad najbolje Išmael.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ah, sad najbolje Išmael.


Blaženi Stari zavjet... A kad smo kod Išmaela, ček malo....tako nekako se zove onaj striček iz Buena Vista Social Club? Ismail Ferrer...

Neee, on je Ibrahim... 

Nema veze, valjamo dalje. Bacila sam nasumce pogled na kalendar, a ono piše Ciprijan.  :Grin: 

Btw. Spomenuti Samuel je kolega mog mlađeg sina. Zgodan dečko. Uz njega su u klapi Borna i Noa, ali to je već više puta spomenuto.

----------


## jelena.O

A da okrenrš svoje ime, moje super zvuči?

----------


## In love

> MM ima bratića u drugom koljenu koji je Vilko (živi u Slo). Netko od predaka se zvao Wilhelm, pa su to pripasali da bude prikladno za mjesto i vrijeme u kojem se rodio (Ex Yu - 20. stoljeće). U 21. stoljeću mi se Vili čini primjerenije.


Ima jih u Slo dosta, starijih generacija.

----------


## In love

Ja bi sina nazvala Ernest. 

 Sebastijan, Kristijan, Kajetan, Vladimir, Vasja - imena djece od frendica

----------


## Apsu

> A da okrenrš svoje ime, moje super zvuči?


 :lool: 
Koliko ideja  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Kaj ne Uspa?
atuž?
moje djevojačka ko,binacija se super obrnuto slažu, ko a sam neki nobel, oženjena varijacijamalo bljakasto :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja bi sina nazvala Ernest.


Dobra ideja. Sam

Moja asocijacija: Važno je zvati se Ernest (OscarWilde)
Asocijacija moje djece: Gospon Fulir (Tko pjeva, zlo ne misli)

----------


## Peterlin

Istekao mi je edit. Htjela sam napisati da bi Ernesta lako mogli prozvati Neno ili tako nešto... ali sve urok službe.

----------


## zutaminuta

Vampir iz crtića Ernest.

----------


## In love

Meni je ime super. I onako mocno. Ali mm nije htio jer zna jednog Ernesta koji mu ide na nerve. Ali dobro, nasli smo drugo ok ime.

----------


## angel 1

Tom, Tomas, Marc, Marcus, Nolan,Andrej, Mihael, Mikael, Borna, Ivano, Luka, Sebastian, Fran(e), Marcel, David, Filip...moji favoriti..

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Tom, Tomas, Marc, Marcus, Nolan,Andrej, Mihael, Mikael, Borna, Ivano, Luka, Sebastian, Fran(e), Marcel, David, Filip...moji favoriti..


Tomas mi je odlicno!
Marj, Nolan, Borna, Ivano, FranO

----------


## Apsu

> Kaj ne Uspa?
> atuž?
> moje djevojačka ko,binacija se super obrnuto slažu, ko a sam neki nobel, oženjena varijacijamalo bljakasto


Sad primjetih da na to moje "uspa" dodas jos par slova i haahah

----------


## sara79

> Tom, Tomas, Marc, Marcus, Nolan,Andrej, Mihael, Mikael, Borna, Ivano, Luka, Sebastian, Fran(e), Marcel, David, Filip...moji favoriti..


*Andrej, Mihael i Sebastian*

----------


## Peterlin

Damjan, Albin, Eugen, Dominik

----------


## jelena.O

MOJ NAJVEĆI IMA SAMO 3 dOMINIKA U RAZREDU, A JOŠ NJIH 4 U GENERACIJI

----------


## ponosna-mamica

Šta kažeš na
Mihajlo-jednak Bogu
Matej-Božji dar
Marijan-voljen od Boga Amona

----------


## n.grace

> moje djevojačka ko,binacija se super obrnuto slažu, ko a sam neki nobel, oženjena varijacijamalo bljakasto


jelena, ja ovo uopće nisam shvatila  :lool: 

super mi je i Mislav, baš mi je lijepo ime
ne znam je li tko spomenuo ime Alan, junak mog omiljenog stripa  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

Andrej mi je jako lijepo, a i Andrija
i Adrian

ma ima super imena za dečke

evo još: Martin, Juraj, Josip, Matej, Anton (i Ante mi je super), Dani(j)el, Gabri(j)el, Toma, Lovro, Fran(o), Bruno, Karlo, Filip, Mihael

a među najdražima su mi Ivan, Luka i Nikola i da imam sinove, uopće me ne bi bilo briga što su ta imena česta
Ivan mi je prekrasno, moćno i elegantno ime i mislim da ne bih odoljela  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Andrej mi je jako lijepo, a i Andrija
> i Adrian
> 
> ma ima super imena za dečke
> 
> evo još: Martin, Juraj, Josip, Matej, Anton (i Ante mi je super), Dani(j)el, Gabri(j)el, Toma, Lovro, Fran(o), Bruno, Karlo, Filip, Mihael
> 
> a među najdražima su mi Ivan, Luka i Nikola i da imam sinove, uopće me ne bi bilo briga što su ta imena česta
> Ivan mi je prekrasno, moćno i elegantno ime i mislim da ne bih odoljela


Josip, Lovro, Filip i Mihael su mi prekrasna muska imena  :Smile:  
I nek ih ima toliko cesto  :Wink:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Josip, Lovro, Filip i Mihael su mi prekrasna muska imena  
> I nek ih ima toliko cesto


Josip mi je jedno od gorih. Filip bezveze. A Lovro i Mihael lajkam  :Smile:

----------


## rafi&gabi

Lajkam Andrej i Andrija
Tadija,Leon,Emilio

----------


## sara79

> jelena, ja ovo uopće nisam shvatila 
> 
> super mi je i Mislav, baš mi je lijepo ime
> ne znam je li tko spomenuo ime Alan, junak mog omiljenog stripa


Alan mi je super  :Wink:

----------


## marla-s

> E i ja poznam isto plavog Villija !


također :D

----------


## sara79

> Andrej mi je jako lijepo, a i Andrija
> i Adrian
> 
> ma ima super imena za dečke
> 
> evo još: Martin, Juraj, Josip, Matej, Anton (i Ante mi je super), Dani(j)el, Gabri(j)el, Toma, Lovro, Fran(o), Bruno, Karlo, Filip, Mihael
> 
> a među najdražima su mi Ivan, Luka i Nikola i da imam sinove, uopće me ne bi bilo briga što su ta imena česta
> Ivan mi je prekrasno, moćno i elegantno ime i mislim da ne bih odoljela


Ivan i Luka su mi bas mocna imena i svakako bolje od Ivana i Lukasa novokomponovanih za fensice jer su fakat isfurani  :Wink:

----------


## Jadranka

Ime za curicu smo smislili ima koji tjedan, tj. ja sam ga smislila, a md se previse ne buni  :Wink: 
Al za djecaka mi nista ne pada napamet... a sinoc sam sanjala da sam rodila djecacica... tako da...

Zasad razmisljam o Nikola, Martin, Lovre, Pavel... al opet mi mijesno od tih nije skroz sjelo...

Zapravo bi ga nazvala Dmitar Zvonimir - to mi ime premocno zvuci  :Wink:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Ime za curicu smo smislili ima koji tjedan, tj. ja sam ga smislila, a md se previse ne buni 
> Al za djecaka mi nista ne pada napamet... a sinoc sam sanjala da sam rodila djecacica... tako da...
> 
> Zasad razmisljam o Nikola, Martin, Lovre, Pavel... al opet mi mijesno od tih nije skroz sjelo...
> 
> Zapravo bi ga nazvala Dmitar Zvonimir - to mi ime premocno zvuci


I meni!!! ALi mi se Zvonimir nikako ne sviđa... Zajedno Dmitar i Zvonimir preeedobroooo

----------


## kismet

Nikola, mocno, pravo musko  :Smile: 
Marin, Simun, Pavo, Jakov

----------


## Jadranka

Nikola mi je uvijek bilo jako lijepo ime. Al mi je prijateljica jednom pricala kako su oni prevodili imena na engleski. I to Nikola je bilo No wheels. I od tad kad cujem Nikola zamisljam nekog siromaska koji nema ni za kola  :Wink:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovo bi meni trebalo  :Grin: 
http://www.poslovni.hr/after5/smislj...00-kuna-311983

----------


## jelena.O

i za te pare  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovo bi meni trebalo 
> http://www.poslovni.hr/after5/smislj...00-kuna-311983


Da li bi ti trebala ideja za ime za 190.000 kn ili smišljaš mali posao od doma - kad jednom dokučiš kako da odabereš ime svom djetetu, možeš istu uslugu predlaganja ponuditi i drugima! 

Btw. nije to tako loša poslovna ideja, he he he.... I nemoj predugo oklijevati s otvaranjem biznisa, jer i ja razmišljam o tome, pa da si ne konkuriramo, he he he.... Problem je samo u tome što se nismo prve sjetile (na domaćem tržištu) iako ova teta smišlja imena za vozila i druge namjene: http://arhiva.nacional.hr/clanak/312...anija-i-toyotu

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovo prvo. Ali nekako mislim da bih bacila novce bezveze.

----------


## Jadranka

I meni se cini da je puno lakse smislit ime za curicu!

----------


## bmaric

tako mi je, ja za curicu imam ime, za dečka ne... nadam se da ću sutra saznati spol, pa ako bude dečkić, onda ću se od sutra dati u razmišljanje oko imena... a do tada se ne želim opterećivati  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovo prvo. Ali nekako mislim da bih bacila novce bezveze.


Možeš ti to i za manje para... Izronit će odgovarajuće ime kad se najmanje nadaš.

----------


## sara79

> I meni se cini da je puno lakse smislit ime za curicu!


Istog sam misljenja  :Smile:

----------


## Dadadina

> Ne, mislila sam kompaktna. Kao puzzle slagalica. Ili dio nekog uređaja koji nasjeda na drugi, a funkcioniraju kada se spoje.


A kako vam se zove prvo dijete? Mislim da bi imena na neki način trebala biti u skladu jedno s drugim. Npr. braća koja se zovu Stella i Petar mi ne zvuče skladno, dok Stella i Lucas ili Klara i Petar mi zvuče skladno. Ako razumijete što pokušavam reći...

----------


## zutaminuta

Razumijem. Strano je. Nedomaće. Ali mislim da ne bih mogla podnijeti još jedno čudno ime. Voljela bih da za sina bude nešto obično, ali ne preobično, tipa Ivan. NHF svima koji se zovu Ivan.

----------


## Kaae

Ajd' vise reci kako se zove. Stalno to strano, cudno... znatizeljna sam.  :Unsure:   :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ajd' vise reci kako se zove. Stalno to strano, cudno... znatizeljna sam.


Eeee, toga se bumo još načekali. Čak i nakon rođenja imaš onaj mjesec dana u kojem roku se dijete treba prijaviti u matični ured s imenom. Do tada - sve je neizvjesno i podložno promjeni.

----------


## Kaae

Ma kcer, ona ima ime.

----------


## jelena.O

žuta, možda tebi je stranjsko, ali Kaai vjerovatno nije   :Grin:

----------


## anabeg

Nama je isto puno lakše bilo odabrati imena za kćeri..da rodim još koju curicu  pronaći ime nam vjerojatno nebi bio problem.
E al za dečka..jaaooo..jedvaa..mužev odabir je bio Bruno, starija kćer je neko vrijeme bila za Filipa, na kraju se i ona složila sa tatom, pa je braco na kraju Bruno.
Meni to ime dugo, dugo nije moglo "ući u uho", a sad nakon 17 mjeseci ne mogu zamisliti da se zove nekako drugačije. :Smile: 
Tako da nakon nekog vremena, svako ime će biti pravo ime :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Razumijem. Strano je. Nedomaće. Ali mislim da ne bih mogla podnijeti još jedno čudno ime. Voljela bih da za sina bude nešto obično, ali ne preobično, tipa Ivan. NHF svima koji se zovu Ivan.


Moj mali susjed je IvanO, kao rukometaš. Dobar kompromis tradicionalnog Ivana s malim otklonom. 

Isto tako, prijatelj mi je Roman, a bratić RomanO i baš mi je fora to ime.  :Heart: 

Marin - MarinO

U istu vreću upadaju mi imena popularna u mojoj generaciji, koje evo vidim ponovno: Bruno i Renato

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Moj mali susjed je IvanO, kao rukometaš. Dobar kompromis tradicionalnog Ivana s malim otklonom. 
> 
> Isto tako, prijatelj mi je Roman, a bratić RomanO i baš mi je fora to ime. 
> 
> Marin - MarinO
> 
> U istu vreću upadaju mi imena popularna u mojoj generaciji, koje evo vidim ponovno: Bruno i Renato


Bolje zvuce ova s -o. Fran - Frano, Robert-Roberto, Adrian-Adriano

----------


## zutaminuta

E vidite, meni ništa što završava tako na -o nije lijepo. On je predložio Franko.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> E vidite, meni ništa što završava tako na -o nije lijepo. On je predložio Franko.


Lajkam Franko!  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Franko je mlađi brat od Joška

----------


## Peterlin

> E vidite, meni ništa što završava tako na -o nije lijepo. On je predložio Franko.


Ta imena na -o su češća u našim primorskim krajevima zbog utjecaja i blizine Italije. Moj rođak ima oca Dalmatinca, pa je dobio takvo ime. 

Franko mi je svakako ljepše nego Franjo, ali svom djetetu bih odabrala oblik Fran. Kao Fran Krsto Frankopan. Moj stariji je na isti način dobio ime LeoN, a ne Leonard, Leonardo ili Leo. To su bile varijante između kojih smo birali. Stvar ukusa. Nekako nam se učinilo da baš ta varijanta imena najbolje odgovara prezimenu, a i složili smo se. 

Uživajte u odabiranju. Nas je zabavljalo. A kad jednom dijete dobije ime, vrlo brzo čovjek prihvati to ime kao dio djetetovog identiteta i gotovo.

----------


## Dadadina

> Razumijem. Strano je. Nedomaće. Ali mislim da ne bih mogla podnijeti još jedno čudno ime. Voljela bih da za sina bude nešto obično, ali ne preobično, tipa Ivan. NHF svima koji se zovu Ivan.


Aleksandar, Viktor, Dario, Dominik, Emil, Igor, Kristijan, Patrik, Robert, Sebastijan, Vanja, Vedran, Matija, ...
U zadnjih desetak godina nisam čula da je koji klinac iz mog šireg okruženja dobio neko od ovih imena. Sva su normalna, obična, (meni) lijepa, naša, a nisu "hit" imena zadnjih godina, pa ih vjerojatno neće biti 5 u istoj vrtićkoj grupi ili razredu. Ni jedno mi ne zvuči previše tradicionalno, uglavnom su internacionalna, samo prilagođena našem govornom području, tako da mogu skladno zvučati sa sekinim stranim imenom.

----------


## zutaminuta

Sad ga zovem samo fetus. 
"Što kažu?"
- "Bubreg je velik."
"Čiji?"
- "Fetusa."

Jbg.  :neznam:

----------


## Tanči

> Sad ga zovem samo fetus. 
> 
> "Što kažu?"
> 
> - "Bubreg je velik."
> 
> "Čiji?"
> 
> - "Fetusa."
> ...



Hahaha
Genijalno.
Muž-On
Beba - fetus

----------


## bmaric

Prije 3 dana sam saznala da je moja mrva deckic ❤
Sada sam na mukama, jer mi ni jedno musko ime nije wow da kazem e to je to.

----------


## zutaminuta

Pridruži mi se u mukama.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> E vidite, meni ništa što završava tako na -o nije lijepo. On je predložio Franko.


ja jako volim varijante imena na -o.
i sta reci za Franko nego  :Heart: 

U mom potpisu je  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Zuta, evo nesto za tvoga njega:
http://i.blogs.es/5f7286/line6/450_1000.jpg

----------


## sejla

Tek smo na početku t, ali maštam o imenima  :Heart: 
Napisala sam na imenima za curice, važno mi je i značenje pa je tako i Ema dobila ime  :Smile: 
Što se muških imena tiče, da je Ema bila dečko vjerojatno bi po muževoj želji bila Luka. Predivno mi je, ali sada nekako razmišljam o Tin  :Zaljubljen:  Tada bi imao korijen imena svog pradjeda, djeda i mame  :Grin:  , ali opet dovoljno različito da nije isto ime. Značenje imena=vrijediti, biti zdrav.
Lijepa su mi i Lovro i Manuel (onda bi na neki način `dijelio´ ime sa sekom što mi je fora (oba iz Emanuel), ali je mužu to `prešpanjolski´....).
Ideje na razmatranje?  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Tin mi je super!  :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

Bokic curke dakle nosim deckica i sada je ime ogromni problem .. Muz je musliman( ne cistokrvni nego mijesani) i zeli da musko dijete ima takvo ime tj moze biti arapskog turskog podrijetla i
Jedino to dolazi u onzir a meni se niti jedno ime ne svida ;(. Imate kakav prijedlog? On je zapeo za Tarik


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lunja

Samir mi je bas lijepo.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Bokic curke dakle nosim deckica i sada je ime ogromni problem .. Muz je musliman( ne cistokrvni nego mijesani) i zeli da musko dijete ima takvo ime tj moze biti arapskog turskog podrijetla i
> Jedino to dolazi u onzir a meni se niti jedno ime ne svida ;(. Imate kakav prijedlog? On je zapeo za Tarik
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nael
Sami
Jasmin

http://www.aufeminin.com/world/mater...=1&page=1.html
http://www.muslimnames.info/baby-boys/a/

----------


## lunja

Amil, Almir, Adnan, Malik, Orhan

----------


## Tanči

Armin

----------


## bmaric

Sajla, pa cestitam!!!! Nisam bila na temi Ceska, pa nisam ni znala da si bila u postupku. Bas mi je drago!!!!!!!

Viki, ime Alen ima i kod muslimana i katolika, pa eto moj prijedlog da se zadovolje obe strane.
Ostalo mi nista ne pada na pamet.

----------


## bmaric

Moj ce se malac zvati Mateo. To ime znaci "dar Bozji", a on to stvarno jeste.

----------


## Viki88

> Sajla, pa cestitam!!!! Nisam bila na temi Ceska, pa nisam ni znala da si bila u postupku. Bas mi je drago!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Viki, ime Alen ima i kod muslimana i katolika, pa eto moj prijedlog da se zadovolje obe strane.
> 
> Ostalo mi nista ne pada na pamet.




Hihi nemoze biti Alen tako mu se tata zove iako mi je to najljepse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lunja

Cula sam da bosanski muslimani sad cesto kao neutralno musko ime biraju meni divno Mak  :Heart: . Mak Dizdar je npr. u originalu Mehmedalija.

----------


## Viki88

Hmm Mak , Nael to mi je lijepo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tanja37

Arslan ili Noor

----------


## bmaric

Viki, evo jos mi jedno pade na pamet: Dino
Ima i kod muslimana i katolika to ime.

----------


## Peterlin

> Viki, evo jos mi jedno pade na pamet: Dino
> Ima i kod muslimana i katolika to ime.


 :Heart: Dino

Još jedno ime je Edo. Ideju sam posudila iz potpisa jedne mlade forumašice i sviđa mi se.

----------


## Viki88

> Viki, evo jos mi jedno pade na pamet: Dino
> 
> Ima i kod muslimana i katolika to ime.




Hm Dino nikako ne dolazi u obzir iako mi je lijepo ali iz odredenih razloga nemoze  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrijeska

Amar
Gebril (po Gabrijel)
Adam (ima i kod muslimana)
Adel
Karim
Taleb
.... Ima prekrasnih muslimanskih imena...
ne znam postoji li Anel - možda bi se tati Alenu svidjela kombinacija istih slova :Wink:  
ali znam da postoji Nael - to je isto kombinacija slova

----------


## Vrijeska

Može i David...

davno je na forumu bila forumasica čiji se sin zvao Issa
katolici ne daju djeci ime Isus, ali muslimani da...

----------


## Viki88

> Amar
> Gebril (po Gabrijel)
> Adam (ima i kod muslimana)
> Adel
> Karim
> Taleb
> .... Ima prekrasnih muslimanskih imena...
> ne znam postoji li Anel - možda bi se tati Alenu svidjela kombinacija istih slova 
> ali znam da postoji Nael - to je isto kombinacija slova




Anel postoji . A kod muslimana nije Adam nego Adem. Amel nam je u opciji ali Anel mi je mozda malo i ljepse  :Smile:  
Hvala puno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Može i David...
> 
> davno je na forumu bila forumasica čiji se sin zvao Issa
> katolici ne daju djeci ime Isus, ali muslimani da...




Muslimani daju da ali kod nas je Isa zensko ime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrijeska

Lyan 


baš me zaintrigiralo pa malo surfam po stranim forumima... Adam je izgleda sad u trendu
(ne Adem)

----------


## Vrijeska

http://www.prenoms.com/edito-prenoms...m-m213254.html

evo koja imena dobivaju mali Francuzi iz miješanih brakova
Ilian :Smile: 

vjerujem da ćete pronaći neko prekrasno ime
javi nam vaš odabir
sretno!

----------


## Kaae

Omar i Zain. Braca, idu s mojim sinom u vrtic. Jedino sto racunam da bi se Zain izgovarao drugacije nego ovdje.

----------


## sejla

Hvala draga bmaric  :Heart:  
Tebi znači stiže mali Mateo, predivno  :Zaljubljen:  Piši nam i na Češkoj, bez obzira što nisi više dio te priče  :Wink:

----------


## Jadranka

Lijepa su ta muslimanska imena  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> Anel postoji . A kod muslimana nije Adam nego Adem. Amel nam je u opciji ali Anel mi je mozda malo i ljepse  
> Hvala puno 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jasno mi je zasto ti je Anel ljepse - to ime dobijes ako ispremijesas slova imena Alen  :Smile: 

Evo jos ideja: Adrian, Neven, Ivor, Sven

----------


## Viki88

> Lijepa su ta muslimanska imena




Meni su zenska predivna i oko toga bi se lako dogovorili ima zenskih prekrasnih a i da je cura nebi moralo biti bas muslimansko ali posto je sin.. Nasljednik e to mora !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Jasno mi je zasto ti je Anel ljepse - to ime dobijes ako ispremijesas slova imena Alen 
> 
> Evo jos ideja: Adrian, Neven, Ivor, Sven




Meni je Sven predivno cak i njemu ALI nije muslimansko. Jucer sam mu bas spomenula Ivor samo me blijedo pogledao haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je Sven predivno cak i njemu ALI nije muslimansko. Jucer sam mu bas spomenula Ivor samo me blijedo pogledao haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jasmin ?

----------


## lunja

Zlatan

----------


## Peterlin

Orhan, kao Pamuk.

Dario, kao Srna.

----------


## tangerina

> Jasmin ?


ne znam kako spada po nacionalnostima, ali po stablaškoj liniji, meni je lijepo Javor

----------


## Boxica

> ne znam kako spada po nacionalnostima, ali po stablaškoj liniji, meni je lijepo Javor


mene odmah asocira na maminog sina iz Kauboja  :lool:

----------


## sara79

Damir....Denis....ili recimo i Demir  :Smile:

----------


## sss

Evo, kao Tarikov sin:

Značenje imena Arman:

Arman ima različita značenja shodno kulturi iz koje potiče. 1. Iranskog porijekla sa značenjem - ideal, cilj, želja, 2. Njemačkog porijekla sa značenjem - vojnik, ratnik, borac (Herrmann) 3. Kazakistanskog porijekla sa značenjem - san, 4. Turskog porijekla sa značenjem - poštovana i povjerljiva osoba. Po popularnosti je ovo ime već neko vrijeme među prvih 30 imena na listi imena za dječake u Federaciji BiH.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> tek smo na početku t, ali maštam o imenima 
> Napisala sam na imenima za curice, važno mi je i značenje pa je tako i ema dobila ime 
> što se muških imena tiče, da je ema bila dečko vjerojatno bi po muževoj želji bila luka. Predivno mi je, ali sada nekako razmišljam o tin  Tada bi imao korijen imena svog pradjeda, djeda i mame  , ali opet dovoljno različito da nije isto ime. Značenje imena=vrijediti, biti zdrav.
> Lijepa su mi i lovro i manuel (onda bi na neki način `dijelio´ ime sa sekom što mi je fora (oba iz emanuel), ali je mužu to `prešpanjolski´....).
> Ideje na razmatranje?


armin
nael
anel

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ups ja Sejli odgovorila zabunom.
evo sad za Sejlu: Ema i Manuel mi bas super pase! Probaj ga nagovoriti  :Wink: 
Fora je i Tin jer bi onda oboje imali ime od 3 slova  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Dva brata muslimana  se zovu Hasan i Zlatan, drugi mladi par su Marco i Leonardo(živjeli u arapskom svijetu do 8-9 godine, onda malo tu, malo tam, sad u francuskoj).  Treći par cura-dečko Iman i Mirza. Jedinac jednog Sirijca je Viktor, ali ti su cijelo vrijeme ovdje živjeli, imam još jedan par blizanac samo se sad ne mogu sjetit kako se zovu

----------


## kismet

Sejla Cehinjo moja cestitam od srca !!!
Tin je divno, a mozda Jan? Manuel mi se ne svidja toliko. Teo?

Za Viki; Mak je prekrasno, Arman i Aman isto, Nail, Kenan, Berk?

----------


## kismet

Viki, razmislite o :
Tahir, Vedad, Namik, Jakub, Orhan, Enver

----------


## Dadadina

Alem, Emir, Irnes, Nermin, Adi, Davud, Edin, Iljas, Isak, Mirza, Sead, Denial, Amar, Damir, Denis, Daris

----------


## žužy

Ilir,Agron. :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ilir,Agron.


Lordan

----------


## zutaminuta

Ilir je jako lijepo, jer može asocirati na stare Ilire koji su iz ovih krajeva. Ja bih to izabrala.  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

hvala fitnessgirl  :Smile:  Da, i meni super zvuči Ema i Manuel, baš zbog toga što bi dijelili ime a opet nije slično...i ima značenje  :Heart:  probat ću, hehe  :Wink: 

kismet draga  :Kiss:  da, Jan mi je isto jako lijepo, Teo ne toliko, više onda u duljoj verziji tipa Matej.

----------


## jelena.O

je li *žuta* rodila??

----------


## Viki88

Hvala puno na pomoci ali dr kaze da je ipak cura .. Pa sad vidjet cemo jos  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

U tom slučaju odaberi muško i žensko ili čekaj da vidiš kaj ćeš dobit pa onda misli koje ćeš ime

----------


## bmaric

Viki, dobro ti kaze jelena.O, ti odaberi i za muski i za zensko, pa ces vidjeti. Tko zna, mozda dr opet promjeni.

Iako  sam uvijek mislila da se kod muskog djeteta ne mogu zeznuti, ali eto...

----------


## jelena.O

Čula sam da je dečko s downom proglašena da je cura cijelo vrijeme trudnoće, a rađeni su i probiti i ni tu nisu pogodili da on ima dawn
Inače ta muško ženska kombinacija je bila kod mene, ali ja nisam htjela znati kojeg je spola dete

----------


## bmaric

Down nema nista s tim sto pogrijese spol. 
A to da se zeznu i kazu da je curica a ono decko, to mi je vec normalnije, jer ako skupi nogice ili je u nekom polozaju kad se dobro ne vidi, pa se ne vidi piso i misle da je curica.
Ali da kazu da je decko, pa onda curica, to mi nikako ne ide u glavu. Kod mog malca se iz aviona vidi da je musko i velika je razlika izmedju pupcane i pise na uzv.

Ali Viki, ok, meni je dr tek sa 19 tt potvrdila da je musko, a i ti si sada 21 tt, skoro isto kao i ja tada. Pitaj ti i sljedeci put sto je.

Meni dr svaki put radi uzv, svaki put me pita da li mi je rekla spol i do sada je svaki put potvrdila deckica... a i ja sam vidjela privjesak medju nogicama  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

Pa prvi put je bilo sa 15 tt i on mi sad kaze da je moguce pupcana bila ili jer je jako mala trudnoca.. Sad sam i ja jasno vidjela curu a sad.. Da da i za musko i za zensko imena skupljam. Ovaj put nisam niti pitala sam je odmah prvo rekao o cura je a ja :sok:  sto se tice downa do sad su svi nalazi u savrsenom redu vjerovatno bi do sad negdje skuzili da nesto ne stima.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sejla

Jutros napravila popis meni lijepih muških imena koja mi dolaze u obzir (još da muž odobri koje  :Razz:  jedva čekam njegov popis, dotad mu neću pokazati svoj  :Laughing: )

Patrik (=plemenit)
Tin (=vrijediti, biti zdrav)
Fran (=slobodan)
Jan (=milost)
Mihael (=tko je kao Bog)
Manuel (=s nama Bog)
Stjepan (=vijenac, kruna)
Lovro (=lovor, vijenac)
Luka (=svjetlost)
Matija (=Božji čovjek)
Robert (=svijetla slava)
Dominik (=onaj koji pripada Gospodinu)
Izak (=sin obećanja, radost, smješak)

Koja vam se sviđaju i koja vam najbolje pašu uz Ema?

----------


## Peterlin

> Jutros napravila popis meni lijepih muških imena koja mi dolaze u obzir (još da muž odobri koje  jedva čekam njegov popis, dotad mu neću pokazati svoj )
> 
> Patrik (=plemenit)
> Tin (=vrijediti, biti zdrav)
> Fran (=slobodan)
> Jan (=milost)
> Mihael (=tko je kao Bog)
> Manuel (=s nama Bog)
> Stjepan (=vijenac, kruna)
> ...


Lovro  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

Sejla,
Patrik, Mihael, Manuel, Lovro i Dominik  :Smile:

----------


## Mia_Lena

Luka

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure! Moji su trenutni favoriti Patrik i Dominik, makar su mi sva navedena pre  :Heart:  Za mm znam da želi Luku (to je još bilo u igri da je Ema bila dečko). Pričekat ćemo još malo dok ne otkrijemo spol, pa ćemo onda donijeti odluku  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Jutros napravila popis meni lijepih muških imena koja mi dolaze u obzir (još da muž odobri koje  jedva čekam njegov popis, dotad mu neću pokazati svoj )
> 
> Patrik (=plemenit)
> Tin (=vrijediti, biti zdrav)
> Fran (=slobodan)
> Jan (=milost)
> Mihael (=tko je kao Bog)
> Manuel (=s nama Bog)
> Stjepan (=vijenac, kruna)
> ...


Ema i Mihael
Ema i Manuel
Ema i Lovro
Ema i Patrik

----------


## Calista

Ema i Luka  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Evo da napišem kako je kod nas potvrđeno da čekamo bracu  :Zaljubljen:   MM za sada kaže da mu je Patrik lijepo, jeeeeej  :Very Happy:   :Heart:  Ali još uvijek razmišljamo.
Ema je rekla da bi htjela da se beba zove Panda  :lool:  pa evo ako nekome manjka ideja i želi originalno ime  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

Panda -genijalno!  :Grin: 

Ispričaj to djeci jednom kad budu veliki. Moja kolegica bi se zvala Snjeguljica da su poslušali njezinu sestru.

----------


## QueenBee

Dizem malo temu-gledala sam sad Potjeru i jedan se mladic zove

Sanjin

Ne znam je li se spominjalo to ime na temi. Meni je divno  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

a ja mislila ti razmisljas o cetvrtom  :Grin:

----------


## Jadranka

> Dizem malo temu-gledala sam sad Potjeru i jedan se mladic zove
> 
> Sanjin
> 
> Ne znam je li se spominjalo to ime na temi. Meni je divno


Da nije to moj kolega s faksa  :Smile:  Bas je lijepo ime.

----------


## QueenBee

Jadro-nemam pojma od kuda je, u pol price sam upalila tv

Gonger-jedino ako bude upsic! :D

----------


## Jadranka

> Ime za curicu smo smislili ima koji tjedan, tj. ja sam ga smislila, a md se previse ne buni 
> Al za djecaka mi nista ne pada napamet... a sinoc sam sanjala da sam rodila djecacica... tako da...
> 
> Zasad razmisljam o Nikola, Martin, Lovre, Pavel... al opet mi mijesno od tih nije skroz sjelo...
> 
> Zapravo bi ga nazvala Dmitar Zvonimir - to mi ime premocno zvuci


Nije Dmitar Zvonimir na kraju  :Wink:  al sam to ime pronasla na popisu cudnih imena danih 2016. godine u Zagrebu

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Nije Dmitar Zvonimir na kraju  al sam to ime pronasla na popisu cudnih imena danih 2016. godine u Zagrebu


Nego, koje ste mu ime dali?  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

> Nego, koje ste mu ime dali?


Didovo i pradidovo  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Dugo nisam pisala, pa evo mali update  :Smile: 
Još nismo donijeli konačnu odluku o imenu. Patrik je i dalje na vrhu  :Heart:  mm je jedno vrijeme stalno govorio da će biti Lovro, sad se malo ohladio i po novom mu se sviđa i Leon...Ema je jučer rekla da će braco biti Ivica, što je veliki napredak od Panda pred koji mjesec  :Laughing: 
Kak je krenulo, na kraju će biti neko čisto deseto ime  :lool:

----------


## Cheerilee

Nama stiže dečko,
teško smo odabrali ime, 
svo troje djece je na T pa smo hjeli i četvrto isto tako na T. 

Nema baš puno imena, tako da je odluka pala na ime *Tin*,
super će odgovarati ostatku ekipe, 
cure je Tena
a dečki su Teo i Tomo  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Nama stiže dečko,
> teško smo odabrali ime, 
> svo troje djece je na T pa smo hjeli i četvrto isto tako na T. 
> 
> Nema baš puno imena, tako da je odluka pala na ime *Tin*,
> super će odgovarati ostatku ekipe, 
> cure je Tena
> a dečki su Teo i Tomo


Baš lijepo zvonko ime!

----------


## Cheerilee

> Baš lijepo zvonko ime!


Da, svakim danom sve mi se više sviđa.. 

Još su neke daleke opcije bile Tibor ili Timotej, ali nijedno mi ne paše k ostatku ekipe, 
Tibor mi ej nekako tvrdo ime a Timotej bi bil Timi vjerojatno  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Cherilee, jako mi se sviđaju imena i kako ste ih lijepo pripasali  :Heart:  A Tin mi je imenjak  :Wink: 

Ja sam mislila da ćemo brže i lakše odlučiti. Da je druga cura bila bi Tena, a sad oko dečka baš dugo razmišljamo. MM-u ovisi kako je koji dan raspoložen pa ga tako zove  :Laughing:  Najbolje da se zove Braco i gotovo  :lool:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Cherilee, jako mi se sviđaju imena i kako ste ih lijepo pripasali  A Tin mi je imenjak 
> 
> Ja sam mislila da ćemo brže i lakše odlučiti. Da je druga cura bila bi Tena, a sad oko dečka baš dugo razmišljamo. MM-u ovisi kako je koji dan raspoložen pa ga tako zove  Najbolje da se zove Braco i gotovo


Mi za curu imamo ime još iz druge trudnoće, ali će nažalost ostati neiskorišteno s naše strane, ahhaha , Tesa

----------


## Anka91

Nama ce doci jedan djecak i zvat ce se Noa. Imali smo u opciji tri imena Petar,David i Noa ali je odluka vrlo brzo pala na Nou.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Nama ce doci jedan djecak i zvat ce se Noa. Imali smo u opciji tri imena Petar,David i Noa ali je odluka vrlo brzo pala na Nou.


prekrasno je Noa  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Hvala ti

----------


## sejla

Već sam mislila da ću u rodilište prije nego odaberemo ime, nijedno nam se nije jednako jako sviđalo, i eto na kraju seka zadnjih par dana govori da će braco biti Fran  :Heart:  pa je izgleda to to  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Peterlin

> Već sam mislila da ću u rodilište prije nego odaberemo ime, nijedno nam se nije jednako jako sviđalo, i eto na kraju seka zadnjih par dana govori da će braco biti Fran  pa je izgleda to to


Super je ime!

----------


## Imogen

Heeeelp...
Je li Ivar - skandinavsko ime -




slično imenu Ivan i riječi Iver?

----------


## Peterlin

Ivar jest skandinavsko, zapravo vikinško ime. Vikinški vođa zvao se Ivar bez kostiju: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivar_the_Boneless

----------


## Libra

> Jutros napravila popis meni lijepih muških imena koja mi dolaze u obzir (još da muž odobri koje  jedva čekam njegov popis, dotad mu neću pokazati svoj )
> 
> Patrik (=plemenit)
> Tin (=vrijediti, biti zdrav)
> Fran (=slobodan)
> Jan (=milost)
> Mihael (=tko je kao Bog)
> Manuel (=s nama Bog)
> Stjepan (=vijenac, kruna)
> ...


Jako lijep odabir imena.
Nama je u susjedstvo dosao jedan mali Alek.....na ovo sam ime totalno zaboravila, istina davno sam ga jednom cula.
Zna netko cije je to ime???

----------


## aska

Alek je izvedeno od imena Aleksandar. Recimo,ako budem ikad imala sina zvat ce se Aleksej.

----------


## miuta821

Dan, David 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Jako lijep odabir imena.
> Nama je u susjedstvo dosao jedan mali Alek.....na ovo sam ime totalno zaboravila, istina davno sam ga jednom cula.
> Zna netko cije je to ime???


Aleksandar, porijeklo je grčko.

----------


## jelena.O

Ime mog suseda 1/4 grk, 1/4 talijan, 1/2 zagrepcanin

----------


## Peterlin

Gledala sam na internetu - značenje imena Alek (Aleksej, Aleksandar, Alexandros) je branitelj ili zaštitnik ljudi.

----------


## biska

Ja poznajem jednu žensku Alek  :Smile: 
Jako lijepo ime bez obzira na spol!

----------


## aska

Hehe,ja sam zenski Aleksandar,ako me kuzite  :Wink:  Moja baka me uvijek zvala Ale.

----------


## Peterlin

> Hehe,ja sam zenski Aleksandar,ako me kuzite  Moja baka me uvijek zvala Ale.


Aaaa, pa onda se spremi osvojiti svijet, hehehe...

----------


## aska

Budem,budem  :Laughing:

----------


## Meri46

> Lima, baš mi je drago da ti se sviđa ime Aron, ali moram ti reći da si među rijetkima. Mi smo toliko htjeli svoga sina nazvati Aron da se nismo dali pokolebati do samog rođenja naše bebe pa i par dana nakon. Ali... naslušali smo se svakakvih komentara i ja sam prolila suza i suza (trudnice su jako osjetljive   ) zbog toga što se nikome (čast iznimkama), a pogotovo našim najbližima to ime nikako nije sviđalo. Nakon nekog vremena desilo se to da nas je bilo sram (doslovce sram) reći kako će nam se zvati sin kad bi nas netko pitao.  :/ 
> 
> Suprug i ja smo puno razmišljali i razgovarali o tome i zaključili da ako je nama teško prolaziti kroz sve to kako će tek biti našem sinu.   Zamisli da svakome moraš objašnjavati razloge zašto si sinu dao baš to ime (nitko te ne pita zašto si sinu dao ime Ivan, Ivan je jednostavno Ivan), a još kad te ne skuže dobro od prve (bio je on tako i Arun i Aran) pa ih moraš ispravljati... Zatim slijede izrazi čuđenja i razni (uglavnom negativni) komentari tipa 'pa tak se zove susjedov pas' i sl.    Uglavnom, jedno smo vrijeme sve to podnosili, a onda smo i sebi i tom djetetu odlučili olakšati život i odabrali sljedeće ime s popisa.
> 
> Vidiš, baš me zanima jel' tvoj nećak Aron imao/ima kakvih problema zbog svog imena.


Oprosti sto ti se ubacujem ali sam imala potrebu reci nesto. MM i ja zelimo sina nazvati Aron. I mojim bliznjima se nesvida to ime, al me boli briga. Aron je bio od Mojsije brat i svecenik. Ima ga u krscanskom kalendaru. Aron znaci (ucitelj,uzvisen i tvoja snaga). To dijete je moje i ja cu ga odgajati. Svako ima pravo dati ime svom djetetu koje zeli. A osobe koje su zaostale njihov problem. To je moderno i prekrasno ime, samo naprijed.

----------


## Peterlin

> Oprosti sto ti se ubacujem ali sam imala potrebu reci nesto. MM i ja zelimo sina nazvati Aron. I mojim bliznjima se nesvida to ime, al me boli briga. Aron je bio od Mojsije brat i svecenik. Ima ga u krscanskom kalendaru. Aron znaci (ucitelj,uzvisen i tvoja snaga). To dijete je moje i ja cu ga odgajati. Svako ima pravo dati ime svom djetetu koje zeli. A osobe koje su zaostale njihov problem. To je moderno i prekrasno ime, samo naprijed.


Moj mlađi sin ima prijatelja Arona. 

A ja se sjećam kad je prije 30 godina jedna obitelj dala djetetu ime David, pa su svi komentirali kak je to čudno ime, starozavjetno. Ostali su pri svom izboru. Danas ima Davida jako puno i više se tome nitko ne čudi. Ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi nazvali dijete imenom Aron. Meni je to baš drag starozavjetni lik, čak draži od Mojsija. To ime nije samo moderno nego je baš ime za sva vremena.

----------


## jelena.O

znam Davida koji je otišao u svećenike, a isto tako i hrpu malih i malo većih Davida, čak imam i jednog u familiji

----------


## milasova8

Koje vam je ime ljepse,zvucnije-Mark ili Nik? 
Prvi sin se zove Patrik i sad se dvoumimo..
To su jedina dva muska imena koja se svidaju nama troma..

----------


## jelena.O

Mark ali iz jednostavnog razloga jer bi Patrik uvijek čuo samo zadnja slova

----------


## Mali Mimi

I meni se čini bolja kombinacija Mark i Partrik nego Patrik i Nik!

----------


## Peterlin

> Koje vam je ime ljepse,zvucnije-Mark ili Nik? 
> Prvi sin se zove Patrik i sad se dvoumimo..
> To su jedina dva muska imena koja se svidaju nama troma..


I ja glasam za Patrik - Mark kombinaciju. Jednostavno mi se više sviđa ime Mark.

----------


## marla-s

I meni Mark ide vise uz Patrik, a i nesto mi je ljepse od Nika  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Evo i mene po inspiraciju za musko ime...
milasova, i meni je draze Mark. Vazna je i kombinacija s prezimenom...pa taj dio slozi sama.
Ja imam mog velikog Nou, za bracu uopce nemam inspiraciju trenutno, do sad sam smisljala samo zenska imena...nemamo zasad ni siri kamoli uzi izbor. Ali vidim ovdje super imena...

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo i mene po inspiraciju za musko ime...
> milasova, i meni je draze Mark. Vazna je i kombinacija s prezimenom...pa taj dio slozi sama.
> Ja imam mog velikog Nou, za bracu uopce nemam inspiraciju trenutno, do sad sam smisljala samo zenska imena...nemamo zasad ni siri kamoli uzi izbor. Ali vidim ovdje super imena...


Noa je starozavjetno ime, pa bi možda bilo zgodno i drugom djetetu dati takvo ime....štajaznam Aron, Jakov, Josip, Daniel ...

----------


## Mali Mimi

I meni treba inspiracija za muško ime, prvo je dijete Juraj

----------


## jelena.O

Emil, Karlo, Franjo, Petar, Mirko,Marko

----------


## Peterlin

> I meni treba inspiracija za muško ime, prvo je dijete Juraj


Da malo izađemo iz okvira uobičajenih imena - evo mojih prijedloga: Bartol, Marcel, Fabijan, Izidor, Toma...

Od čestih imena može Lovro, Martin, Nikola...

----------


## milasova8

Meni je Toma predivno ime..
Mi imamo uzeg clana obitelji Tomu pa otpada..

Na mojoj listi muskih imena je i Robert pa eto ideje..

----------


## Ribica 1

Damian ili Damjan

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni je Toma predivno ime..
> Mi imamo uzeg clana obitelji Tomu pa otpada..
> 
> Na mojoj listi muskih imena je i Robert pa eto ideje..


I mi imamo Tomu u obitelji već generacijama. Prije je bio starinski oblik Tomaš ili Tomaž (porijeklo-Međimurje, granica sa Slovenijom) pa se to zadnje slovo s vremenom izgubilo. Toma nevjerovani - pravi izbor za osobe koje u mojoj obitelji imaju to ime  :Smile: . 

Robert je ime moje generacije i hvala na podsjećanju - nekako ih je manje u zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## tangerina

> Damian ili Damjan


ovisi u ukusu, ja bih Damjan

tj za imena koja postoje u našem jeziku, u pravilu bih birala našu varijantu

----------


## Jelena

Sven, Leon, Vedran, Lovro, Gregor, meni je i Martin lijepo, ali previše na bubu vuče.

----------


## Jelena

Andreas, Mihovil, Simon, Emil, Fabian

----------


## Peterlin

Emil  :Heart: 

Imamo jednog ...  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

klinka ima jednog martina u razredu nekd su ga zvali drugačije, sad je samo Martin

----------


## Peterlin

Janko - prijedlog za mlađeg brata Jurju

Naravno da bi mu mogli pjevati "Beži Jankec, beži Jankec...." 

Sa svakim imenom se to može napraviti.

----------


## jelena.O

imamo Janka na poslu, zaprav dva, jedan je iz Žumberka, jedan iz Varaždna

----------


## Jelena

> Janko - prijedlog za mlađeg brata Jurju
> 
> Naravno da bi mu mogli pjevati "Beži Jankec, beži Jankec...." 
> 
> Sa svakim imenom se to može napraviti.


Meni je prva asocijacija "moga sinka Janka" - "Ali im Janko ljutit odgovara"  :Smile: 

Ali mi je simpatično ime.

----------


## Peterlin

Ja bih djetetu radije dala ime Janko nego Jan, jer ovog drugog su skurili: https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Hus

----------


## jelena.O

Ali moraš priznati da su većinom janovi

----------


## Peterlin

> Ali moraš priznati da su većinom janovi


Američka tendencija...

Ali i moja djeca imaju kratka imena, zbog praktičnosti.

----------


## Jelena

> Ali moraš priznati da su većinom janovi


Jan mi je nezgrapan za deklinaciju.

----------


## Peterlin

> Jan mi je nezgrapan za deklinaciju.


Zato Slovenci imaju ime Jani.

----------


## katka22

Mi smo se odlucili za Borna. Slozili odluku svo troje, zasad stoji. Svima nam pase i decka vec zovemo imenom. Ja sam vec i navikla iako mi u pocetku nije zvucalo kao trajna opcija. Ustvari sam zadovoljna. 
Ako ne dodje do promjene, naravno. Ah, trudnicki mozak...

----------


## milasova8

Super katka da ste se svo troje slozili, mi nikako..
Mark je opcija,njima dvoma se svida meni onako..nisam se sljubila s tim imenom..
Meni se svida Adrijan ili Arijan njima ne..

Borna imamo  bas dosta u blizem okruzenju i lijepo je ime,cini mi se sve cesce..

----------


## Jadranka

> Janko - prijedlog za mlađeg brata Jurju
> 
> Naravno da bi mu mogli pjevati "Beži Jankec, beži Jankec...." 
> 
> Sa svakim imenom se to može napraviti.


 :Heart: 

Nas je Janko, a za mladjeg smo razmisljali da bude Juraj ili Jura  :Smile:  al nije... No, ako nekad bude i tretji, to ime ce sigurno bit u uzem izboru  :Smile:

----------


## Smajlich

Podižem temu. Jucer nam je dr potvrdio da opet nosim muškića, iako smo svi bili uvjeteni da je curica i vec odabrali ime: Rita(Ana) ❤️ Ana bi bilo kršteno, i prvo dvoje imaju i po kršteno ime. Dakle, ne stoji u dokumentima, samo u crkvenim. Ali evo, promjena plana. Htjela bih da je kratko kao i u prvo dvoje. Kako vam se čini Maro ili Rino? S tim da bi kršteno bilo Jakov. Dajte jos neko krace...

----------


## jelena.O

Toni, Luka, Ivan, Jan, Tin, 

Rino mi je malko bezveze ime, ima kolega curu koja se tak zove. Maro je ok ako ste dalmatinci ili tam živite

----------


## Jurana

> Podižem temu. Jucer nam je dr potvrdio da opet nosim muškića, iako smo svi bili uvjeteni da je curica i vec odabrali ime: Rita(Ana) ❤️ Ana bi bilo kršteno, i prvo dvoje imaju i po kršteno ime. Dakle, ne stoji u dokumentima, samo u crkvenim. Ali evo, promjena plana. Htjela bih da je kratko kao i u prvo dvoje. Kako vam se čini Maro ili Rino? S tim da bi kršteno bilo Jakov. Dajte jos neko krace...


Još kraće je ime Rio. Poznajem jednog dječaka koji se tako zove

----------


## Smajlich

Lijepo mi je Rio, ali imamo u bližoj obitelji Riju pa ne bih.

----------


## Peterlin

> Toni, Luka, Ivan, Jan, Tin, 
> 
> Rino mi je malko bezveze ime, ima kolega curu koja se tak zove. Maro je ok ako ste dalmatinci ili tam živite


Rino je kratica od Kvirin. Nije loše ime, primjerenije je 21. stoljeću. Ima ih u Hercegovini i Dalmaciji. 

Kolegin sin se zove Maro (podrijetlo s Pelješca) i baš mi se sviđa. Ima dosta Dubrovčana s tim imenom.

----------


## tangerina

Smajlić, ja imam Mara, i nisam požalila, jako volim to ime
s njim ti je najveća nevolja kad ste van dubrovačkog područja što često moraš ljude podučavat kako se deklinira
znači nije "nema Mare", jer Mare ili Mara je ženska, nego "nema Mara", nije "dat ću ovo Mari", nego "dat ću Maru"
možda to vama na sjeveru ne smeta jer vi za muškarca koji se zove Dino kažete "nema Dine", meni bode uši, pa muž i ja ispravljamo, ljudi brzo nauče

Rino mi je isto lijepo ime

----------


## Smajlich

U Neretvi smo, nismo u Dubrovniku, ali mi se Maro jako sviđa. Znam za deklinaciju, ali Boze moj. Ispravljam i ovako, to mi je profesionalna deformacija

----------


## tangerina

dobro u Neretvi će ti to ić lakše nego u Zagrebu, ja mislim  :Smile:

----------


## Smajlich

Ma e, tako sam nekako i kontala. MM nije siguran, Rino mu najmanje paše, a meni se sviđa jer je dalmatinsko ime iz moga kraja i nije često. Ovo Luka, Ivan, Ante i ekipa mi je bzze jer su precesta imena. Bumo do zadnjega birali ko s prvim :D

----------


## Jadranka

Meni su i Rino i Maro super  :Smile:  A Rina ima po Splitu, sasvim dovoljno da ja poznajem dva  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Kajo i lovre Bruno

----------


## Ginger

Maro mi je krasno ime  :Smile: 

tang, mene bode tvoja deklinacija  :Smile: 
a kak tek tu kod mene dekliniraju  :lool: 
neke ljude zovem prezimenom, jer jednostavno ne mogu deklinirati kako su oni navikli

----------


## Lili75

Ja isto obraćam pažnju na deklinacije kao tang i ne bih nikad dala ime djetetu koje je u Zg “problematično“ primjerice vokativ od Maja.

Ja i dan danas kad čujem: Majaaaa! Digne mi se svaka dlaka na glavi.

Smajlich i ja sam s Neretve  :Smile: 'vjerojatno sjevernije od tebe.

----------


## jelena.O

Kad smo kod deklinacije i naglasak igra ulogu
Rekla mi klinka da joj proda iz hr stalno krivo izgovara prezime,ne bi bilo čudno da nije predavala i starijem,a bila šulkolega mužu.klinka je cijelo vrijeme ispravlja

----------


## Jurana

Različito se dekliniraju muška imena koja prije završnog imaju 2 suglasnika i ona koja imaju 1 suglasnik.

Tako je: Mirko, Mirka, Mirku itd.
Ali se Miro sklanja kao Ero: Ero-Miro, Ere-Mire, Eri-Miri. Tako je i Dino, Dine, Dini...

Sklanjanje Maro, Mara, Maru je meni krasno, ali pripada narječju, a ne standardu.

Ponavljam, svatko može govoriti kako mu je draže, ali to nije standard.

----------


## Smajlich

Standardni jezik, tj.norma prihvaca i a-sklonidbu i e-sklonidbu, bez obzira sto je e-sklonidba cesca.

----------


## tangerina

evo meni se ovo baš sviđa, da je ime dio identiteta i da se u sklonidbi poštuje porijeklo osobe o kojoj se govori: http://bujicarijeci.com/2013/06/dino...ili-dino-dina/

----------


## tangerina

> Ja i dan danas kad čujem: Majaaaa! Digne mi se svaka dlaka na glavi.



hahaha totalno!
Maja u Zagrebu i Sanja u Splitu, ufff

----------


## Jadranka

> Različito se dekliniraju muška imena koja prije završnog imaju 2 suglasnika i ona koja imaju 1 suglasnik.
> 
> Tako je: Mirko, Mirka, Mirku itd.
> Ali se Miro sklanja kao Ero: Ero-Miro, Ere-Mire, Eri-Miri. Tako je i Dino, Dine, Dini...
> 
> Sklanjanje Maro, Mara, Maru je meni krasno, ali pripada narječju, a ne standardu.
> 
> Ponavljam, svatko može govoriti kako mu je draže, ali to nije standard.


A Karlo? Taj se sklanja na a.

----------


## Jurana

Karlo ima 2 suglasnika pa je kao Mirko.

Ali očito su se i u tom pravilu dogodile promjene, ono što sam ja znala je ostalo u prošlosti.

----------


## Jadranka

Roko, Bepo?  :Wink:  Teo, Leo, Neo?

----------


## tangerina

Tino  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Tino


Ili Toni  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

Meni se čini da je ime Leo često u Neretvi.

Ne mogu dokazati

----------


## tangerina

ma nisam napisala zato, nego ako se dječak zove Tino, zar je pravilno sklanjanje Tino, Tine, Tini..?

----------


## tangerina

da ne kažem "eno Roke!"  :lool:

----------


## jelena.O

> ma nisam napisala zato, nego ako se dječak zove Tino, zar je pravilno sklanjanje Tino, *Tina*, Tini..?


a žensko Tina, Tine, Tini.......

----------


## Jurana

> ma nisam napisala zato, nego ako se dječak zove Tino, zar je pravilno sklanjanje Tino, Tine, Tini..?


Smajlich piše da jest. Kao i ona druga.
S obzirom na to da je Roko tipično ime južnih krajeva, kod njega možda ipak samo a-deklinacija.

Sad je pitanje može li se ime Tino vezati samo uz jedan određeni kraj.

----------


## Jelena

Kratka: Teo, Mika, Milo
Srednje duga: Mateo, Rafael, Fabian, Oliver

----------


## Marija

Još srednje dugih: Mikula, Bartul, Andro, Nikša

----------


## ZaLo

Malo da podignem temu, vidim da se puno razglabalo, sve sam procitala, i opet covjek nije pametan!!!! 

Pozdrav svima!!!
I mi muku mucimo s imenima...muskima... 

Evo mojih imena koja mi se eto koliko toliko svidjaju:
Rok, Jura, Mark, Vigo, Erik, Viktor, Lukas, Toma, Marin, Grga, Rene, Aron, Leni, Matias, Kris,  Val, Karl, Rian, Gal, Maks, Liam, Maro, Mak, Dan, Vern, Zrin, Arian, Rio, Mauro… 

A MM ima Frano i Franko… 

Nekak dok sam sve to napisala uz prezime koje zavrsava na -ić i k imenima cura  (ZARA I LORA ) najbolje mi odgovara mozda Rian, Frano, Franko??? 
Sto vama pase? Joj nikak izabrat… procitala svakakva imena…. bitno je da ima R, da je kratko i da pase k imenima od cura… slusaaammm…  nisam pametna… mada bi nesto na D al to nisam nasla da odgovara svim zahtjevima

----------


## Peterlin

> Malo da podignem temu, vidim da se puno razglabalo, sve sam procitala, i opet covjek nije pametan!!!! 
> 
> Pozdrav svima!!!
> I mi muku mucimo s imenima...muskima... 
> 
> Evo mojih imena koja mi se eto koliko toliko svidjaju:
> Rok, Jura, Mark, Vigo, Erik, Viktor, Lukas, Toma, Marin, Grga, Rene, Aron, Leni, Matias, Kris,  Val, Karl, Rian, Gal, Maks, Liam, Maro, Mak, Dan, Vern, Zrin, Arian, Rio, Mauro… 
> 
> A MM ima Frano i Franko… 
> ...


Kompromis je Fran - ako ti se dopadne, pitaj muža je li suglasan i kraj priče...

----------


## ZaLo

Peterlin, al Franova ima vec dosta, a ja bi neko ne tako cesto ime. Recimo Lori i Zari ima mozda jos 1-2 s kojima nismo u nekom blizem kontaktu, a dosle su i poslije mojih cura

----------


## Riri92

Pa da, dobro kaže Peterlin, Fran bi baš odgovaralo. Sve bi bilo po četiri slova i sve ima R u sebi i kompromis je.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Ja bih definitivno Franko  :Heart:  uz Zaru i Loru.
I sama volim da ima slovo R.
A sin mi se zove Franko. :Smile: 

Puno im je manje nego Frana, malo je neobičnije i ljepša mi je "melodija" imena.

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, al Franova ima vec dosta, a ja bi neko ne tako cesto ime. Recimo Lori i Zari ima mozda jos 1-2 s kojima nismo u nekom blizem kontaktu, a dosle su i poslije mojih cura


A možda Frano, kao Frano Lasić - tako mi se sviđao u mladosti  :Grin: ... 

S druge strane, možda treba promisliti izvan kutije. Uzmite kalendar ili popis imena, sjednite zajedno i birajte... Moglo bi biti zabavno.

Mi smo tako odabrali ime mlađem sinu, a kasnije se pokazalo da ga mm ima u svom obiteljskom stablu u starijim generacijama  :Smile: 

Kod nas je bio uvjet da nema slovo R u imenu (jer je stariji sin imao teškoća u razvoju govora, pa smo birali ime koje je lakše izgovoriti), da nema kvačica i sličnih slova specifičnih za ovo govorno područje i da je europski/svjetski prepoznatljivo muško ime koje je teško iskriviti i koje postoji baš u tom obliku u većini jezika https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emil_(...)#Translations

----------


## jelena.O

> A možda Frano, kao* Frano* Lasić - tako mi se sviđao u mladosti sti ... a, sjednite zajedno i birajte... Moglo bi biti zabavno.
> 
> Mi smo tako odabrali ime mlađem sinu, *a kasnije se pokazalo da ga mm ima u svom obiteljskom stablu u starijim generacijama*


jedino što sam ja htjela izbjeći je ime iz moje i njegove obitelji , bilo je teško jer je netko natuuknuo već porodiljno ime, kojeg ima i moj muiž ali kao krsno ime, 
a muž je zahtjev dao da ime dečkiju bude u skladu s prezimenom, moram li reći da su mi za prvo ime tada smo odmah itzabrali i muško i žensko ime bilo ili sva imena dečkiju iz moje obitelji koji pašu u kriterij ili dalmatinska imena, što sma odmah prekrižila, kasnije mi je bilo lakše, napose kad je curaka došla, ali tada je trebalo izabrati i muško, jer sam ni za jedno dijete nisam htjela znati spol do rođenja. pitali jednom, rekla ne, i tak bilo do kraja. za treće me žena u rodilištu puta koji je spol, znatiželjno pitam , a kaj je to važno, da ona može izabrati rozi ili plavi fascikl jedan od drugog udaljen samo pol metra, ma hajde, pol sekunde posla. njoj upitnici nad glavom. ali bilo je po mom.

*Frano* je i sad in, i kao ime i kao pojava.

----------


## Mila majka

Imate li dojam da je ime Lovro trenutno moderno i često ime? Voljela bih tradicionalno ime, no možda baš ni da nije da se svaki drugi bebač tako zove.

----------


## Peterlin

Paaaa, na popisu djece u našoj firmi od 170 zaposlenih Lovro je samo jedan, dakle ne čini mi se baš tako često... a dobro je ime.

----------


## Riri92

I nije tako često - 280 u prošloj godini. Naspram 1158 Luka, čini se i rijetko.  :lool:  

Ovdje ima, na 5. i 6. stranici.

----------


## jelena.O

ja imam samo jednog nećaka Lovru, u životu ih znam cca 9 komada

----------


## Jelena

Meni je lijepo ime, ali ne znam ga deklinirati  :Smile: 
I kod mene jedan zaposlen, mlad. Male ne znam Lovre, znam dosta uzrast srednja škola/fakultet.
I još vjerojatno dugo neće znati svoje ime izgovoriti, jer će mu štekat i L i R  :Smile:

----------


## Mila majka

Haha, da, izgovor bi mogao biti problem... Pa i njegovom starijem bratu. Baš smo danas s logopedicom pričali o vježbicama za glas L. Hvala vam svima, još imam puno vremena...

----------


## jelena.O

Kakve to ima veze jel stariji zna reći ime manjem?
Jednom će i manji možda imati  problema možda i neće
Birajte kaj vam se sviđa.
Najmanji kojeg znam s tim imenom je vrtićanec i zna reći svoje ime

----------


## tangerina

Ma ne treba se ograničavat tim s izgovaranjem slova u imenu, i meni su to govorili kad sam kćeri izabrala ime sa dva r
bilo je slatko dok je sama sebi govorila Balbala, i dok joj je brat govorio Bajbaja
a to sve jako kratko traje
R je toliko prisutan u našem jeziku, da ti ne ginu logopedske vježbe ako ga ne svladaš, čak i ako se zoveš Nina ili Leo

----------


## Jurana

> Imate li dojam da je ime Lovro trenutno moderno i često ime? Voljela bih tradicionalno ime, no možda baš ni da nije da se svaki drugi bebač tako zove.


Ja imam. Moj sin je na jednom rođendanu od 25 djece (14 dječaka) imao četvoricu Lovra.

----------


## Lili75

> Ma ne treba se ograničavat tim s izgovaranjem slova u imenu, i meni su to govorili kad sam kćeri izabrala ime sa dva r
> bilo je slatko dok je sama sebi govorila Balbala, i dok joj je brat govorio Bajbaja
> a to sve jako kratko traje
> *R je toliko prisutan u našem jeziku, da ti ne ginu logopedske vježbe ako ga ne svladaš, čak i ako se zoveš Nina ili Leo*


Baš si me nasmijala  :lool:  al ovo je živa istina.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ma ne treba se ograničavat tim s izgovaranjem slova u imenu, i meni su to govorili kad sam kćeri izabrala ime sa dva r
> bilo je slatko dok je sama sebi govorila Balbala, i dok joj je brat govorio Bajbaja
> a to sve jako kratko traje
> R je toliko prisutan u našem jeziku, da ti ne ginu logopedske vježbe ako ga ne svladaš, čak i ako se zoveš Nina ili Leo


Hehehe, istina....

Ja sam namjeravala mlađem sinu dati ime Marcel, ali smo odustali zbog R, a stariji u to doba nije govorio ne samo R nego ni puno drugih glasova... Kako god, bio je kod logopeda godinama i dulje  :Smile: 

Kako god bilo, moj mlađi sin je zadovoljan svojim imenom, a vjerujem da bi bio zadovoljan i da smo ga bilo kako drugačije nazvali. 

Obiteljska priča iz tih vremena - moja svekrva se dugo nije mogla pomiriti s našim odabirom imena (jer je njezin brat imao prijatelja tog imena, koji ju je maltretirao u djetinjstvu). Tri godine zvala ga je Gumbek i mali, a dijete je to uredno riješilo. Rekao je "Baka, to nije moje ime - ja se zovem E. "  :Smile:  Odavno više nema nikakvih problema.

----------


## Riri92

Kod nas će isto biti i L i R kod imena, Lazar. Ali nisam nikad ni pomislila na djetetov izgovor, moglo bi biti zanimljivo.  :lool:  

Peterlin, sin ti je to super riješio haha

----------


## Peterlin

> Kod nas će isto biti i L i R kod imena, Lazar. Ali nisam nikad ni pomislila na djetetov izgovor, moglo bi biti zanimljivo.  
> 
> Peterlin, sin ti je to super riješio haha


Mm bi bio oduševljen izborom imena, imao je teča Lazu kojeg je obožavao.

----------


## pulinka

I onda ti dete super izgovara i L, i R, a mrvicu "šuška"  Z, i zvuči vrlo otmeno, nešto kao LaSar, kao moj što izgovara svoje ime kad ne razmišlja previše, (i logoped nije svemoguć)  :Grin:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Riri nemas frke. Di bi dosli kad bi tak razmisljali o svemu. Super ko se sjeti, ali eto  :Grin:  I moj frajer ce biti na L. 
U biti Lazar i Lasar toliko slicno zvuci da se jedva cuje razlika u izgovoru, kamoli u otmjenosti.

----------


## Peterlin

> I onda ti dete super izgovara i L, i R, a mrvicu "šuška"  Z, i zvuči vrlo otmeno, nešto kao LaSar, kao moj što izgovara svoje ime kad ne razmišlja previše, (i logoped nije svemoguć)


To je bar razumljivo... Moj stariji je sam sebe zvao Jejon (Leon)  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Lasar  :lool:  
Pa dobro ajd, što Peterlin kaže, bar je razumljivo.  :Smile:

----------


## pulinka

> Lasar  
> Pa dobro ajd, što Peterlin kaže, bar je razumljivo.


A lepše zvuči kad to dete kaže nego kad ja napišem  :Heart:  . 
Poenta je bila se ne vredi opterećivati budućim izgovorom  :Smile: .
Moj je dobio ime po pradedi, a ima malo i biblijske simbolike, jer je svojevremeno gin prognozirao da nakon odumiranja jednog blizanca u vrlo ranoj trudnoći ni drugi embrion neće nastaviti razvoj. Pogrešio je, jel, otud ime...
Ja sam tada bila bez ideja za muško ime, a sviđala mi se zvučnost i melodika ovog, i tako smo lako odlučili MM i ja. 
Nemam pojma zašto, ali moji su bili totalno protiv slično kao i kod Peterlin, a sad se toga više i ne sećaju. Argument im je bio da će ga svi zvati "materina maza" zbog one dečje pesmice  :Laughing: .
(Peterlin, ma zvao je i moj sebe svakako kad je bio mali, ali sad je već drugačić a i dalje mrvicu šuška, samo se ja ne opterećujem time.).

----------


## Riri92

Ma ne vrijedi, da. Ionako vjerojatno svako ime mogu izgovarati krivo. 

Predivna ti je simbolika Pulinka.  :Smile: 
Kod nas je slično ispalo. Ime nam je nastalo kad smo ljetos bili u Turskoj. Na nekom zidiću gdje smo sjedili nakon šetnje, našla sam Fatimino oko. Iza je bilo upisano 'el azar'. S obzirom na to da je dijete napravljeno tamo  :Grin:  odmah smo rekli da će biti Lazar ako bude muško. Ne znam ni odakle to tu ni zašto je to napisano, ali sviđa mi se. Sad se poklopila i ova slična simbolika. Rekli su 'ma ništa od toga' kad su počeli problemi sa trudnoćom, pa evo nisu bili u pravu. Tako da smo dobili baš lijepu priču.  :Smile:  

I koja je to pjesmica?  :lool:

----------


## pulinka

Nisam ni ja neki stručnjak, ali onako nagađajući rekla bih da je "el azar" prikladan upis za Fatimino oko jer znači "Bog je pomogao", što je uostalom i poreklo i značenje imena  :Smile: . 
A pesmica, eh, od čika Jove - Zmaja, "Materina maza", kritika popustljivog odgoja iz onog doba  :Laughing: :
http://cikajovazmaj.iz.rs/materina-maza.aspx

čak su je i prokomponovali, samo se meni ne sviđa kako je ispalo  :Smile: :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoZ6RDiLHuw

----------


## jelena.O

> Ma ne treba se ograničavat tim s izgovaranjem slova u imenu, i meni su to govorili kad sam kćeri izabrala ime sa dva r
> bilo je slatko dok je sama sebi govorila Balbala, i dok joj je brat govorio Bajbaja
> a to sve jako kratko traje
> R je toliko prisutan u našem jeziku, da ti ne ginu logopedske vježbe ako ga ne svladaš, čak i ako se zoveš Nina ili Leo


Ovo je super rečeno svako ime može se pogrešno izgovoriti
Moj klinac i najbolji mu prijatelj imaju isto ime moj se ko mali zvao Pepe sad je jedan pipe drugi bipe da se razlikuju kad priča mladi brat od tog drugog

----------


## Riri92

> A pesmica, eh, od čika Jove - Zmaja, "Materina maza", kritika popustljivog odgoja iz onog doba :
> http://cikajovazmaj.iz.rs/materina-maza.aspx
> 
> čak su je i prokomponovali, samo se meni ne sviđa kako je ispalo :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoZ6RDiLHuw


Hahaha ajme pjesmice, ostat će mi u glavi cijeli dan.  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

Zmaj Jova - genijalac!  :Heart:

----------


## Nera

Kad smo nekad davno pričali o imenima, MM je rekao da ni jedno dijete neće imati L ili R u imenu jer ih ne zna izgovoriti. Svo četvero ih imaju.  :Laughing: 
Od njih 4, jedna kćer je kod logopeda vježbala R, a druga L i R. Danas svi sjajno izgovaraju svoja imena, al MM ni svoje, ni njihova.  :Laughing:

----------


## jelena.O

Moji veliki imaju r kojeg mi ja ne znam
Veliki je vježbao koji mjesec kod logopeda i rješio
Curka mi to
Klinac ima tešku kombinaciju slova ali to je ime koje je tradicionalno u Hrvatskoj

----------


## palčica

Birala sam vilenjaku ime koje će biti slatko dok je mali, a istodobno moćno uz prezime kad odraste. Nema logopedskih poteškoća, no pitao me nekidan kako će se tako zvati kao odrasli muškarac. Zato, dajte djetetu ime koje vam je lijepo, ne kalkulirajte previše.

----------


## jelena.O

Baš tako ono kaj vam se sviđa samo vama ne nekom sa strane

----------


## Peterlin

> Baš tako ono kaj vam se sviđa samo vama ne nekom sa strane


Na kraju uvijek tako ispadne... Sto ljudi - sto mišljenja...

Moj mlađi je u vrtićkoj grupi imao kolegu koji se zvao Bartol. Kažem ja njegovoj mami da mi se sviđa njegovo starinsko ime, a žena se skoro rasplakala, jer je u obitelji bila izložena kritikama zbog odabira imena djetetu... Bzvz, ime je baš odlično. Zašto bi se sva djeca trebala zvati Lana i Tin?

----------


## jelena.O

Meni su komentirali samo za prve izbore ali oni koji su navijali za svoj izbor ali tad sam imala mišljenje i rekla Basta dva sreća da je i muž bio rad na mojoj strani

----------


## Riri92

Imamo još puno vremena, ali razmišljamo.. 

Kako vam se sviđa ime Izidor? 
Većini ljudi koje sam pitala je grozno. Zapravo više od većini, imamo samo jedan pozitivan komentar haha. Znam da je najvažnije da se nama sviđa. I sviđa nam se. I imamo baš lijepu priču oko tog imena. Ali unatoč lijepoj priči i tome što se nama sviđa, ne bih htjela da dijete nosi ime koje će svima biti grozno samo zato što mi možda (očito) imamo čudan ukus. Pa.. jel vama grozno?

Sestra mi je rekla da dajemo imena djeci kao da smo propustili dio života u kojem se stvorio internet, da su toliko starinska.  :lool:  
Doduše većini moje strane se nije sviđalo ni Lazar, a sad ništa ne komentiraju.. Ne znam. 

Eto, navalite.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Imamo još puno vremena, ali razmišljamo.. 
> 
> Kako vam se sviđa ime Izidor? 
> Većini ljudi koje sam pitala je grozno. Zapravo više od većini, imamo samo jedan pozitivan komentar haha. Znam da je najvažnije da se nama sviđa. I sviđa nam se. I imamo baš lijepu priču oko tog imena. Ali unatoč lijepoj priči i tome što se nama sviđa, ne bih htjela da dijete nosi ime koje će svima biti grozno samo zato što mi možda (očito) imamo čudan ukus. Pa.. jel vama grozno?
> 
> Sestra mi je rekla da dajemo imena djeci kao da smo propustili dio života u kojem se stvorio internet, da su toliko starinska.  
> Doduše većini moje strane se nije sviđalo ni Lazar, a sad ništa ne komentiraju.. Ne znam. 
> 
> Eto, navalite.


Super ime, super značenje (poklon božice plodnosti  :Smile: ), a super se i slaže s bratovim imenom. 

Da se rodio u Podravini kao ja, zvali bi ga Žiga.

----------


## Peterlin

Riri, nemoj se i dalje obazirati na mišljenje okoline. Oni na to imaju pravo, ali tu sve završava - izbor je na roditeljima. 

Jednom sam natjerala suze na oči mami jednog dječaka iz jasličke grupe u koju je išao moj mlađi sin. Njezino se dijete zvalo Bartol, a ja sam komentirala kako njezin mali ima lijepo starinsko ime. Žena se oduševila i skoro rasplakala, jer to je bilo prvi put da je netko pohvalio njezin izbor. Uglavnom su komentirali da je ime ružno. Mislim - čemju sve to? Kako može ime biti ružno? Ime poprima odlike osobe koja ga nosi. Ime u prvi tren može biti neobično, ali iz iskustva znam da se ljudi brzo naviknu, ime se spoji s osobom i nikome više nije čudno. Uostalom, zar se svi dečki moraju zvati Luka i Leon, a djevojčice štajaznam Lara i Ena? 

Moj stariji sin ima ime koje je često u njegovoj generaciji, pa smo imali problem - zovneš ga u parkiću, a još pet klinaca okrene glavu prema tebi... Mlađi sin ima ime koje nije tako često, pa je bilo lakše. Odabrali smo mu ime iz kalendara, a kasnije ustanovili da se to ime pojavljivalo u starijim generacijama muževe obitelji (ima obiteljsko stablo). Najbolje je bilo kad je ustanovio da mu je imenjak osoba koju cijeni (voditelj radioamatera). Oduševljenju nije bilo kraja.

----------


## Riri92

Peterlin, da, poklon božice plodnosti. Prikladno.  :Smile:  
Za nadimak znam da bude Žiga, iako meni to osobno uopće nema smisla, nije mi povezano.. Ma, progurat ću ja Izi haha. 

Tu valjda ima dosta do mode. Rijetko tko će reći da je recimo Luka grozno ime (i nije, lijepo je i meni, to je samo primjer) kad ga stalno čujemo jer ga dosta djece nosi. 
Baš lijepa priča o Bartolu. I lijepo ime.  :Smile: 

Meni je stvarno puno ljudi sad reklo da je ovo ružno ime, ali to je do toga što sam ja poslala poruke ''Izidor - lijepo ili ružno?''  :lool:  

Ovo ime nam je T. ispalila sinoć. Pitali smo je kako bi ona da se beba zove ako bude dečko, samo je ispalila Izidor bez razmišljanja.. Ne znamo odakle joj to. 
Nismo ni shvatili nešto ozbiljno, tek kasnije sam rekla mužu da mi je baš lijepo ime, a i on se složio. Pa smo malo istraživali. Sve se poklopilo. Prvo, poklon božice plodnosti. Našla sam i da se smatra božicom majčinstva i čuda, a to kako je beba nastala je stvarno čudo, a i poklon. I imendan je na isti datum kao i Sofija, što bi nam bilo ime da je curica. 

I slaže mi se uz Tara i Lazar, bar meni tako djeluje. 

Ali kažem eto, ispitujem mišljenja jer sad više ne znam jesmo mi ludi što nam se sviđa to ime.

----------


## jelena.O

A jel ipak razmišljaš i o ženskom i muškom imenu?
Moj mali ima starinsko ime,ali slučajno isto ime ima i još jedan dečko iz razreda,ali i još jedan u generaciji
Ali mog znaju zvati nadimkom slično kak se sam zvao dok je još sklepavao svoje ime,prijatelja zovu s skoro istim nadimkom samo jedno promijenjeno slovo,jer ga je tako zvao mlađi brat
Uglavnom Pipe i Bipe

----------


## jelena.O

Vidim da razmišljaš i o ženskom imenu . I  muško i žensko mi je lijepo

----------


## Riri92

> A jel ipak razmišljaš i o ženskom i muškom imenu?
> Moj mali ima starinsko ime,ali slučajno isto ime ima i još jedan dečko iz razreda,ali i još jedan u generaciji
> Ali mog znaju zvati nadimkom slično kak se sam zvao dok je još sklepavao svoje ime,prijatelja zovu s skoro istim nadimkom samo jedno promijenjeno slovo,jer ga je tako zvao mlađi brat
> Uglavnom Pipe i Bipe


Ne razmišljam zato što će sigurno biti Sofija ako je curica. 
Ali imam baš neki predosjećaj da je dečko, vidjet ćemo jel me prevario.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Meni Izidor nije ružno ime, ali nekako mi je Sofija ljepše  :Smile: 

Jel imate još neka muška imena, onako za usporedbu?  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Riri, nemoj se obazirati na okolinu. Mi upravo zato nismo htjeli reci gotovo do kraja jer mi se uopce nije dalo slusati sto drugi misle pa je na kraju svekar hodao s ceduljicom u dzepu jer nije mogao zapamtiti kako mu se unuka zove. :Smile:  Ime koje smo odabrali uopce nije komplicirano, samo smo zamijenili zadnje slovo iz A u I (npr. Amelia u Ameli, Mara u Mari...).
Ni sada nismo nikome rekli kako ce se beba zvati  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Joj priča kad se rodio šogor
Deda od malog dječaka reko da se unuk zove Javor jer nije znao izgovoriti unukovo ime znači samo koje slovo treba zamijeniti i to je to.

I da ne misliti na okolinu djete je vaše i bi mu možete birati ime

----------


## Peterlin

> A jel ipak razmišljaš i o ženskom i muškom imenu?
> Moj mali ima starinsko ime,ali slučajno isto ime ima i još jedan dečko iz razreda,ali i još jedan u generaciji
> Ali mog znaju zvati nadimkom slično kak se sam zvao dok je još sklepavao svoje ime,prijatelja zovu s skoro istim nadimkom samo jedno promijenjeno slovo,jer ga je tako zvao mlađi brat
> Uglavnom Pipe i Bipe


Pa zensko ime nisu iskoristili, zato ga ne trebaju ponovno birati. Inače, Izidor i Sofija imaju imendan na isti datum, ako se dobro sjećam.

----------


## Riri92

Imamo još Sergej i David od imena koja nam se oboma sviđaju. Ali za njih mi fali taj momenat u kojem mi se nešto poklopi lijepo, u kojem ostanem kao wow. Lijepa su mi imena ali ništa više od toga. 

Ma da, ne bih trebala razmišljati o okolini, ali ne bih htjela ni da djetetu govore da mu je grozno ime. 

Je, Peterlin, isti je datum. Nismo to znali pa smo se baš pozitivno iznenadili sinoć kad smo vidjeli.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Lijepa su mi i ta imena Sergej i David.  :Smile: 

Munkice, meni baš zna lijepo zvučat kad se A prebaci u I na kraju imena. :Smile:

----------


## pulinka

Ne znam hoće li biti plus ili minus ako kažem da je u Vojvodini verzija sa s (Isidor/a) baš jako česta i popularna i u muškom i u ženskom obliku? 
(i ne sećam se jesam li ti, Riri, čestitala ovu trudnoću ili sam samo htela, pa evo, sve najbolje ti želim, ako se ponavljam ne zameri...)

Znam bar četiri male Isidore i jednog momčića Isidora, nijednog Izidora doduše ali lepo mi je i u toj verziji, slično kao Anastasija i Anastazija, obe verzije su mi ok. Jesu imena starinska, ali kada ih nose dečica doživljaj imena je skroz drugačiji, evo skoro sam upoznala i čak dve Jefimije, a donedavno je to ime bilo sinonim za jako jako davna vremena i bilo je nezamislivo nazvati dete tako. (Naši unuci će se valjda opet zvati Branko, Mirko, Slavko i Željko jer će to zvučati retko, starinski i neobično  :Smile: )

----------


## jelena.O

Ko i kad je apri dala ime svojoj curi koji su u njenom svijetu nosile samo stare babe

----------


## Riri92

Pulinka, plus! Volim starija tradicionalna imena, ali isto volim i da su još u upotrebi.  :Smile:  
Meni je lijepo i Izidor/a i Isidor/a. Sklonija sam malo verziji sa z, možda nekako stvar navike. 

I hvala na čestitkama!  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

> Imamo još Sergej i David od imena koja nam se oboma sviđaju. Ali za njih mi fali taj momenat u kojem mi se nešto poklopi lijepo, u kojem ostanem kao wow. Lijepa su mi imena ali ništa više od toga. 
> 
> Ma da, ne bih trebala razmišljati o okolini, ali ne bih htjela ni da djetetu govore da mu je grozno ime. 
> 
> Je, Peterlin, isti je datum. Nismo to znali pa smo se baš pozitivno iznenadili sinoć kad smo vidjeli.


Imam ja razlog zašto to pamtim, to je i moj imendan  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

> Imam ja razlog zašto to pamtim, to je i moj imendan


 :grouphug:

----------


## Rominka

Riri, Izidor je prekrasno, bas mocno ime. I ne sikiraj se zbog okoline. Mi smo do zadnjeg dana govorili da ce biti Slavko i Mirka i ljudi su bili sokirani sto je meni strasno bilo smijesno. Kad su se klinci rodili, Rea i Ian opet su neki ostali zateceni. Kod nas je svaki drugi Jan, a muz je htio bas Ian. Za Reu se svi cude, a uz moje ime ima savrseno smisla. I to je poanta. Da nama oba imena imaju smisla.

----------


## Riri92

Haha Rominka, odlično! 

Meni je isto Izidor moćno skroz.  :Smile:  

Hvala vam svima, baš ste me ohrabrile. Sad statistika izgleda puno bolje.  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

I meni je ime skroz OK. I isto mi se čini da paše s Lazar. A kakav će tko imati nadimak, to stvarno ne možeš znati. Moja mama zove i mene i mog sina skroz nelogično  :Smile:

----------


## ivana s

Meni se sviđa Izidor. I lijepo se slaze s ostalim imenima djece. Moja zelja je bila za najmlađeg da bude Izak ali ostatak obitelji nisam uspjela nagovoriti pa sam popustila njihovom prijedlogu a moj ce biti krsno ime.

----------


## Riri92

Ma znam da ne mogu znati za nadimke, ali nisu mi ti nadimci ionako nešto previše bitni. Bitno mi je trenutno samo da ime ne dobiva puno zgražanja okolo.  :Smile:  

Ivana, meni je isto Izak lijepo ime, ali lijepo mi je i vaše odabrano, jako.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## magriz

izidor mi je jako zvucno i lijepo ime, za razliku od lazara  :Smile:  koje se meni ne svida. ali nije mi grozno. opcenito, malo koje ime mi je grozno. a od misljenja okoline, mene je uvijek vise brinulo kako ce se dijete nositi s tim imenom

----------


## character

Izidor je bas snazno ime. Mogu zamisliti i dijete i odraslog muskarca...
Moj ce sin pak biti Borna

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Ma znam da ne mogu znati za nadimke, ali nisu mi ti nadimci ionako nešto previše bitni. Bitno mi je trenutno samo da ime ne dobiva puno zgražanja okolo.  
> 
> Ivana, meni je isto Izak lijepo ime, ali lijepo mi je i vaše odabrano, jako.


Na nadimke teško možeš utjecati...pogotovo na one koje ljudi dobiju u teen godinama, a zalijepe im se za cijeli život. Štajaznam - primjer: nogometaš Zlatko Kranjčar ima nadimak Cico - smiješno za osobu 60+ https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zlatko_Kranj%C4%8Dar, ali kaj sad - nije taj nadimak dobio jučer. 

Slažem se da se ne treba s tim opterećivati. Ime treba odabrati tako da bude za cijeli život, a sva imena koja si odabrala ispunjavaju taj uvjet.

----------


## Riri92

Magriz, ma da, na to sam mislila kad sam govorila o mišljenjima okoline. Nije meni važno što netko misli dok to ne utječe na dijete, odnosno ne bih htjela da dijete jednog dana sluša da ima grozno ime. 

Character, nisam ranije upratila da će tvoj biti Borna ako si pisala na trudničkoj. Drago mi je to ime, pogotovo jer ga imam u obitelji pa vežem za tu osobu.  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Riri, to stvarno ne ovisi niti o vama niti o njemu niti o imenu. Ako se netko zeli sprdati s osobom, ime ga nece sprijeciti. Npr. jednog Marka su zvali Cmarko

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, to stvarno ne ovisi niti o vama niti o njemu niti o imenu. Ako se netko zeli sprdati s osobom, ime ga nece sprijeciti. Npr. jednog Marka su zvali Cmarko


Bezveze, ljudi se očito stvarno potrude u smišljanju rugalica.

----------


## magriz

> Bezveze, ljudi se očito stvarno potrude u smišljanju rugalica.


a šta mislis kako su nastala prezimena - pulić, depeder, šupak...

----------


## Riri92

> a šta mislis kako su nastala prezimena - pulić, depeder, šupak...


Pa ne znam, nisam razmišljala o tome.  :lool:

----------


## emily

za vrijeme prve trudnoće sam se naslušala komentara na izbor imena, i tad sam obećala samoj sebi da neću nikada (negativno) komentirati tuđi izbor, tipa kakvo je to ime, jeste li normalni, bolje izaberite marko ili luka, djeca će mu se rugati itd

danas mi sin kaže da je baš sretan sa svojim imenom, iako je u osnovnoj školi bio jedini, a mislim i u srednjoj

----------


## Jelena

Mi smo se ovo ljeto kupali s jednim starijim dječakom, slučajno se našao tamo i kad je čuo kako se moje dijete zove je rekao da se oduvijek želio tako zvati. Baš me razveselilo. Dječak se zove Marino, ništa neobično, al eto svidjelo mu se naše  :Smile: 

Kao nije važno, a svejedno ti bude drago da se ljudima sviđa.
Mi smo bili odlučili za jedno ime (Sven) i onda je meni palo na pamet drugo ime i mužu se svidjelo i ostao. A reakcija svakakvih - od predivno, do - zašto niste drugu varijantu odabrali.

----------


## jelena.O

Meni najviše ide na živce kad u grupi razredu ima više istih imena,kod cure su bile još dve njene imenjakinje ,pa onda teta dida ime od prezimena.kod klinca sad u razredu ima samo tri para istih imena kod dječjih,i onda deca bili za mojim s njegovim imenom.prvo ime prezimena 
U moje vrijeme tog nije bilo imali smo lak i isto ime i prezime,pa su ih neki zvali po imenu oca,mada je jednom takvom imenjaku u imeniku pisalo ime-nadimak,e to ti je kad u razredu imaš troje bratića :grouphug:

----------


## Linica

Šimun

----------

